# Young Justice



## Hannibal (Apr 21, 2010)

​

  announced its new programming for the 2010-2011 season, which includes  an animated show based on DC Comics' *Young Justice*.

Hopefully its decent


----------



## Achilles (Apr 21, 2010)

This news actually came out months ago, but still is awesome. I always enjoyed Young Justice and would've loved to see it turned into a cartoon series, but with the Teen Titans cartoon I never would've expected one.

Since Todd Nauck's character designes already look like a cartoon I hope they can go with something similar to that style.

Nevermind. I see the pic now. Looks cool, but more like the new Teen Titans (I never read it) than the Robin, Impulse and cape wearing Superboy trio I pictured. Not that that's a bad thing.

Edit. I found a full body picture of Aqualad. Is this version based on a pre existing character?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 21, 2010)

No, that's a brand new character fans are dubbing "Blaqualad"

Really wish we could have gotten Impulse, but hopefully it's still bart.

Tim seems a bit too short, but as long as he's awesome i'm fine with it. And Superboy should have his leather jacket look (minus the 90s haircut and earing).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2010)

Why is Miss Martian and Artemis in this? why couldn't they have gotten Wonder Girl and Arrowette? Don't tell me they still can't use the Wonder Girl name?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 21, 2010)

I just assumed Kid Flash was Bart. Didn't he dye his hair just like teen Wally did when he was Kid Flash?

I really wish Wonder Girl was in this. If that's Arrowette and they changed her name, and they can't use Wonder Girl because of her name, why not just change Wonder Girl's name?



Windwaker said:


> No, that's a brand new character fans are dubbing "Blaqualad"



Ah, I see. Since Garh's from a different generation than these guys and there's different versions of Speedy and Kid Flash and so many Robins I just figured there was more than one Aqualad. So nobody took his mantle?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2010)

*THERE IS A GOD.*


----------



## Achilles (Apr 21, 2010)

And Greg Weisman is involved in this. Epicness will surely ensue.

This actually makes up for the premature end of Spectacular Spider-man (which handled race changes rather well).


----------



## Piekage (Apr 21, 2010)

ulius said:


> *And Greg Weisman is involved in this. Epicness will surely ensue.*
> This actually makes up for the premature end of Spectacular Spider-man (which handled race changes rather well).



That has me interested. Bitches need to stop cancelling Weisman's shows. 

So, what is this Young Justice? Based on the pic I'm guessing it's something like Teen Titans?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2010)

Piekage said:


> That has me interested. Bitches need to stop cancelling Weisman's shows.
> 
> So, what is this Young Justice? Based on the pic I'm guessing it's something like Teen Titans?



It was an alternate Teen team, when the Titans roster consisted of mainly adults founding members were Impulse, Superboy and Robin with Red Tornado supplying the mentor role, they later added Wonder Girl Arrowette a Lobo clone and Secret to the team as well.


----------



## Ankoma (Apr 21, 2010)

They had me at Greg Weisman. Know nothing about Young Justice comics. Then again I knew nothing about Teen Titans either and still thought it was awesome. Hope it's as good as Spectacular Spider-Man


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 22, 2010)

This actually looks like it could be interesting. I have high hopes for this.

_"There's much more to come from DC Entertainment," said Geoff Johns, DC Entertainment Chief Creative Officer. "This is just the beginning."_

And after reading this, I'm actually quite excited. Hope I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

ulius said:


> I just assumed Kid Flash was Bart. Didn't he dye his hair just like teen Wally did when he was Kid Flash?



No, Bart's hair has always been brown and long. Which bugs me cuz that guy's hair looks reddish and short. Also he looks too tall.

I really really hope that's bart allen.



> I really wish Wonder Girl was in this. If that's Arrowette and they changed her name, and they can't use Wonder Girl because of her name, why not just change Wonder Girl's name?



I don't think that's arrowette. I think it's a character named Artemis, who is supposed to be a combo of Arrowette and Wonder Girl. Just what I heard though.



> Ah, I see. Since Garh's from a different generation than these guys and there's different versions of Speedy and Kid Flash and so many Robins I just figured there was more than one Aqualad. So nobody took his mantle?



Yea, there's an aquagirl ( ha aqualass?) in the comics, but I guess they wanted a minority.



Emperor Joker said:


> It was an alternate Teen team, when the Titans roster consisted of mainly adults founding members were Impulse, Superboy and Robin with Red Tornado supplying the mentor role, they later added Wonder Girl Arrowette a Lobo clone and Secret to the team as well.



Also, it's important to note that while Teen Titans was all about growing up and dealing with teen/young adult issues, Young Justice was pretty much just about fun, and lot's of it.

Hope they keep that tone.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Im a little indifferent about BlackLad, they could have use Cyborg as a mentor to the team, oh well. Another Teen Titan series without Wonder Girl is getting old, is their some rights issue that Im not aware of?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, Wonder Woman's (and by extension Wonder Girl's) TV/Movie rights are all messed up right now. However, I'm pretty sure wonder girl was in Teen Titans for a brief scene, although she never spoke and her name was never revealed.

Really, if they do this show right It won't be very similar to Teen Titans.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2010)

PLEASE DO NOT FAIL ME.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 22, 2010)

So what's the deal with Wonder Woman/Wonder Girl?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Yes, Wonder Woman's (and by extension Wonder Girl's) TV/Movie rights are all messed up right now. However, I'm pretty sure wonder girl was in Teen Titans for a brief scene, although she never spoke and her name was never revealed.
> 
> Really, if they do this show right It won't be very similar to Teen Titans.



I was wondering about that during the Titans final season. what's the big dispute?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

Really not sure.

But I remember that in The Brave and The Bold, Wonder Woman and Superman were only shown from the back due to them not being available to the show.

I get superman (due to the whole huge feud with the creators), but not Wonder Woman.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It was an alternate Teen team, when the Titans roster consisted of mainly adults founding members were Impulse, Superboy and Robin with Red Tornado supplying the mentor role, they later added Wonder Girl Arrowette a Lobo clone and Secret to the team as well.



Interesting. 

I am curious as to whether or not the JL or otheer DC groups/characters will be referenced in this or not. Or if it'll do what Teen Titans did and basically ignore anything outside their city.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm still holding out for a _Justice League Beyond_ from the DCAU (with Boss Dark Side as the main villain- like Darkseid from _Seven Soldiers_, but here a hybrid of Darkseid and Luthor linking with the end of JLU). I'm indifferent to this.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 22, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Really, if they do this show right It won't be very similar to Teen Titans.



I really hope it isn't. I loved the Teen Titans cartoon, I just want them to do something different for this show that I can love just as much.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't really think that this will be too much like Teen Titans, but I also am doubting that it will be like the comics either. Probably more serious than either of the former, but it looks nice and I am always up for another superhero cartoon. I don't know much about why they can't use certain characters, or rather how many of the characters these restrictions apply to, but I kind of wish that if they absolutely had to use a black character why not someone established? Would have liked to see Static on the air, again. The Artemis thing seems kind of weird, but maybe they didn't like the name Arrowette or they are trying to link her to mythology.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2010)

Huh, whaddya know CN is making a come back


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Huh, whaddya know CN is making a come back



If only they can get rid of all the live-action crap they have on now, and give Samurai Jack a real ending...


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2010)

^

Yeah, Total Drama Island ,6teen,Ben 10, Zack whatever the fuck the name of that show is and the rest of them need to go because they fail




*HARD*


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 23, 2010)

Blaqualad will ether be the next Spyke [fail] OR end up like John Stewart [win]


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2010)

^

Spyke

most definitely Spyke


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Spyke
> 
> most definitely Spyke



we shall see


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 23, 2010)

There's no way he can be as cool as John Stewart. 

Evidence:


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> There's no way he can be as cool as John Stewart.
> 
> Evidence:



No but  no harm will come in him trying to aspire to that level of greatness


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Huh, whaddya know CN is making a come back



Brave and the Bold, this show, and the new season of The Boondocks is indeed breathing some life into CN.



Emperor Joker said:


> If only they can get rid of all the live-action crap they have on now, and give Samurai Jack a real ending...



I had completely forgotten about their live action shows of fail.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Spyke
> 
> most definitely Spyke



Well, the last Greg Weisman cartoon (Spider-man) had what, seven race changes? And they all managed to avoid Spykedom.

I'm pretty optimistic about their odds.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 23, 2010)

CN will be alive when they decide to bring back some manga onto their lineup during prime time hours.  Naruto can't now that Disney has its grips on them, have they tried OnePiece yet?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 23, 2010)

ulius said:


> Well, the last Greg Weisman cartoon (Spider-man) had what, seven race changes? And they all managed to avoid Spykedom.
> 
> I'm pretty optimistic about their odds.



this is true 


i now wish they would retcon liz allen into a Latina in the main continuity


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> CN will be alive when they decide to bring back some manga onto their lineup during prime time hours.  Naruto can't now that Disney has its grips on them, have they tried *OnePiece yet*?



They did both the 4kids and Funimation dubs for One Piece...4Kids as expected didn't go over well and Funimation's wasn't given near enough time before they were taken off the air


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 23, 2010)

Say what you will, but i'm really not a big fan of anime taking over prime time. There's so much potential in american comics, and Im so glad that my cousins watch The Brave and the bold, Spectacular spider-man, and even DVDs of the old batman animated series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Say what you will, but i'm really not a big fan of anime taking over prime time. There's so much potential in american comics, and Im so glad that my cousins watch The Brave and the bold, Spectacular spider-man, and even DVDs of the old batman animated series.



I don't want them to take over, but there's nothing wrong with a couple animes being featured in whatever accounts for Cartoon network's action block now. Funimation's One Piece never even got a chance.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 23, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't want them to take over, but there's nothing wrong with a couple animes being featured in whatever accounts for Cartoon network's action block now. Funimation's One Piece never even got a chance.



True.

For awhile though, it seemed like CN was filling all of it's slots with anime or animesque programming, which really bummed me out.


----------



## Sora (inactive 2) (Apr 23, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> ​
> 
> announced its new programming for the 2010-2011 season, which includes  an animated show based on DC Comics' *Young Justice*.
> 
> Hopefully its decent



If it's anything like Justice League, it'll be alright. They might have a few bumps before they get it in gear. Also I hope they have the Tim Drake Robin in it.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 24, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Say what you will, but i'm really not a big fan of anime taking over prime time. There's so much potential in american comics, and Im so glad that my cousins watch The Brave and the bold, Spectacular spider-man, and even DVDs of the old batman animated series.



They dont need to take over, maybe just something for us to watch at least, around 9 or 10ish.

My little ones have grown up on Batman:The animated series, X-Men, Batman Beyond, and Justice League..I've thrown Naruto, Bleach, and DeathNote for further fun. They are only 5 so, I love collected seasons


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Apr 24, 2010)

Doesn't look like it's going to be based on the comic. They're using the title, but it's looking more like a reboot of Teen Titans to me.


----------



## tigersage (May 24, 2010)

it seems to be a teenage version of the justice league or something siimiliar to teen titans. ought to be intresting.


----------



## Evolet (May 24, 2010)

This better show on YTV.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Doesn't look like it's going to be based on the comic. They're using the title, but it's looking more like a reboot of Teen Titans to me.



Which pisses me off.

If you're going to reboot teen titans just reboot teen titans. There are other titans.

The whole charm of young justice is that they were silly and fun. Impulse (bart allen, later kid flash to wally's flash) was fun personified.


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 25, 2010)

this just reminds me of Teen Titans, whats the diffrence ?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiOjAmXDjW4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> this just reminds me of Teen Titans, whats the diffrence ?


Under-age sex.


Hope they get rid of Artemis. Not that I dislike her or anything, but there are other characters out there that they could use if they want an archer. *coughArrowettecough*


----------



## Piekage (Jul 24, 2010)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiOjAmXDjW4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



That looks fantastic. Wonder if it's related to Crisis on Two Earths, given the art style and Martian Manhunter's costume.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

I wonder if it'll REALLY keep true to the comic. . .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2010)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiOjAmXDjW4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Bitchin


the more i see of blaqualad the more positive i feel about him


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

From IGN: Young Justice will be comprised of Robin (*Dick Grayson*), Kid Flash (*Wally West*), Aqualad (new to the DCU, just appearing in Brightest Day #4), Superboy (Connor Kent), Miss Martian and Artemis (previously Artemiz in the DCU). The new Aqualad will be the leader of the team of side kicks which want more responsibility than just playing second fiddle to their superhero counterparts. 

Oh well, count me out.

EDIT: Also, I just noticed that this show will only include 1 actual young justice member.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 25, 2010)

This should be The titans if Grayson and Wally are involved. Robin isnt the leader either? Thats kind of a turn off as well, but the animation looks great and love how the JLA are involved as well. Members will be dying as well? My money is on Superboy and maybe Flash to allow Kid FLash to become Flash.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

Miss Martian is also a titans member, although she didn't come in until Tim was leading the team.

Still, like I said, its funny that they are using only 1 actual Young Justice member. It really is just teen titans 2.0.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> From IGN: Young Justice will be comprised of Robin (*Dick Grayson*), Kid Flash (*Wally West*), Aqualad (new to the DCU, just appearing in Brightest Day #4), Superboy (Connor Kent), Miss Martian and Artemis (previously Artemiz in the DCU). The new Aqualad will be the leader of the team of side kicks which want more responsibility than just playing second fiddle to their superhero counterparts.
> 
> Oh well, count me out.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I just noticed that this show will only include 1 actual young justice member.



u shouldn't completely write it off till u watch it imo

thogh...that means Barry will be the the JL flash, that sucks hard...


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

Aqualad is the leader!?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> u shouldn't completely write it off till u watch it imo
> 
> thogh...that means Barry will be the the JL flash, that sucks hard...



Exactly, i've never been that kind of Guy. But Tim Drake and Bart Allen are both in my top 5 favorite comic characters (Tim is #1), and I can't think of any reason why they'd use Dick and Wally. Why have Speedy be Red Arrow but still have Dick be Robin and Wally be KF?

Young Justice is one of my favorite comics ever, but the only thing this has in common with the comic is Conner Kent.

There's a good chance ill just skip this, unless by some chance it turns out to be REALLY REALLY good.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 25, 2010)

Noticed Wonder Woman on their Justice League, but we still cant get Wonder Girl. If they did use her, would it be Donna or Cassie?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, the logical choice would be Cassie.

But they'd go with Donna, judging by the other choices. Although they might have used cassie just for the sake of the whole Conner/Cassie thing.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2010)

So out of the team only one of them was actually a member of Young Justice (Supeboy)...well technically two as Red Tornado has been shown in a picture or two. But using Dick and Wally instead of Tim and Bart is massivly wierd...I still can't underatnd why you can't mention the name Wonder Girl on TV either...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2010)

I was stoked when I saw the trailer, but Dick and Wally instead of Tim and Bart, and Blackqualad as the leader of all things? I'll give it one episode, but I doubt it'll be any good.



> I still can't underatnd why you can't mention the name Wonder Girl on TV either...


Something to do with the old Wonder Woman show, rights and shit.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## illmatic (Aug 24, 2010)

"Young Justice" is in DC continuity?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2010)

Technically.

It apparently takes place on Earth-16


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 9, 2010)

*Dc Comics Young Justice Animated Series/Cartoon Network*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5vkyOihRrg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]



Your thoughts....could this help make up for all of this networks failures in the past 5 years?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 9, 2010)

I really reallly really really really really really really don't like that Bart (Impulse/Kid Flash) and Tim (Robin) were given the axe in favor of Wally and Dick. I mean sure, there's the whole "Its an early DC universe" but then you have superboy and miss martian who are definitely not part of the early DCU. But still, the show looks good.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2010)

I had no idea it would premiere at the end of the month.


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2010)

I was wondering when this would show up.

Except old trailer is old.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 9, 2010)

Never been a big fan of the retcon'd dc shows. Especially if there's teen drama involved.


----------



## John (Nov 9, 2010)

I had heard about this and didn't think much of it but that preview has gotten me excited. Looks like the Justice League will play a role in the series (unlike Teen Titans) and the art style looks great. I haven't watched any DC shows since JLU and Titans ended but I'll definitely give this a watch.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 9, 2010)

The only thing that bothers me is that this isn't really Young Justice. This is just Teen Titans done better, except they couldn't call it Teen Titans, so they are calling it young justice and adding superboy (who's the only actual YJ member on the team).


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah the cast bothers me, if they were going to use Superboy I think they should have used Tim and Bart instead of Dick and Wally.


----------



## Ankoma (Nov 9, 2010)

Looking forward to it, Greg Weisman usually makes really good shows.  I do hope this one doesn't get canceled after the second season


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks very good, I'll definitely watch...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...for Miss Martian, lol.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm so down for this.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2010)

Robin's in it, so I'm in.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 9, 2010)

Just give me Robin, Superboy and any Flash. I'm down for what ever they're in.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 9, 2010)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2010)

Blackqualad +Robin+Kid Flash+Superboy= win


----------



## SYSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I dont see the youtube video >.>


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2010)

SYSC said:


> I dont see the youtube video >.>


Here's a link if your unable to see it
You're a fool, Mexican God, and you will lose everything.


----------



## Riley (Nov 10, 2010)

Fuck no


This shit going to be terrible, It's bad enough that the YJ aren't the actual YJ members.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2010)

Good premiere.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 26, 2010)

The show is not being shown in the US right?


----------



## Ankoma (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome premiere! Loved the action, the banter and the character designs. Found it funny that the voice actress for Ms. Martian was the same for Gwen for Spectacular Spider-Man, Kid Flash already acts like Spidey lol.  

Anyone who refuses to watch this show just because of the line-up is seriously going to miss out on a great show


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2010)

One thing I really like is that it doesn't seem like it revolves around the YJ crew, the universe really does seem like a preestablished DCU that has gone on for years and this is just a spin off


----------



## hehey (Nov 26, 2010)

Speedy really missed out on something great.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2010)

Foreshadowing Speedy becoming (an unsuccessful) Red Arrow.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 26, 2010)

Premire was awesome

Superboy was a BADASS MOFO

I don't know how i feel about Ms.Martian/Superboy though


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2010)

man do the writers have it out for speedy?


----------



## Piekage (Nov 26, 2010)

This came on tonight?

FFUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2010)

Gotta say I like the voices (MCCartney has gotten better ever since he first played Roxas), but hearing repeat voices from different characters is just plain funny to me (John Stewart as Aquaman)



Zen-aku said:


> man do the writers have it out for speedy?



Well he _WAS_ the impetus of it all, had Speedy not spoken out I doubt they'd have mobilized to Cadmus.

I personally have no doubt we'll be seeing him again


----------



## Bushido Style (Nov 26, 2010)

Damn, the special was crazy. I'm am so fucking glad this didn't turn out kiddy like Teen Titans was. Anyway, the voice actors are great. I'm liking everybody on the team but I'm slightly leaning towards Superboy and Aqualad being my favorites. Can't wait until they start cranking out episodes in January. DC's done it again.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 26, 2010)

Caught most of the rerun. Very awesome stuff. Weisman strikes again. Blaqualad was better than I expected and I really don't mind him as leader now. Robin, Kid Flash and Superboy were great too IMO. Voicework was good, though new Batman and Robin will take some getting use to, since I'm used to JLAU Bats and Teen Titan Robins, though I'm liking this Robin's voice more. I'd have liked some more Miss Martian, but I'll take what I can get, and I look forward to the series next year.

I wonder, does this take place in the same universe as Crisis on Two Earths? The art is definitely similar, especially Martian Manhunter's outfit.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 26, 2010)

> I wonder, does this take place in the same universe as Crisis on Two Earths? The art is definitely similar, especially Martian Manhunter's outfit.


I notice that too.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't think so, its set in Earth-16 of the Comics Multiverse.  CoTE's concept of the multiverse doesn't fit with the comics' execution of it.

Also personally, the art reminds me more of Under The Red Hood.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 27, 2010)

I wonder if Speedy went off to shoot up some heroin lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 27, 2010)

Bushido Style said:


> Damn, the special was crazy. I'm am so fucking glad this didn't *turn out kiddy like Teen Titans was*. Anyway, the voice actors are great. I'm liking everybody on the team but I'm slightly leaning towards Superboy and Aqualad being my favorites. Can't wait until they start cranking out episodes in January. DC's done it again.



Don't talk shit about my Teen Titans 

But this was pretty good, not a fan of the new Robin VA but I'll get used to it. Superboy is the definition of teen angst but I'm interested to see how his development goes. Liked the new Aqualad a lot more than I expected, though he doesn't fit right as Aquaman's sidekick. Kid Flash is my favorite so far, but I look forward to seeing Speed again.  

I don't want to wait until January


----------



## Piekage (Nov 27, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I don't think so, its set in Earth-16 of the Comics Multiverse.  CoTE's concept of the multiverse doesn't fit with the comics' execution of it.
> 
> Also personally, the art reminds me more of Under The Red Hood.



That's a shame. Would have liked to see some crossovers.

The art of the latest movies have been pretty similar to each other, but I'm sure we can all agree that it's all pretty awesome looking.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2010)

Apocalypse was pretty ... unique looking compared to the others


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally saw the entire episode. Blackqualad is the boss.  
Superboy and Speedy have too much anger, I can understand Superboy because of his err sitch but Speedy, he just quit for the stupidest of reasons(the other three almost followed suite). Superboy reminds me of Superboy-Prime though, so angry at everything. 
Superman should take some time and get acquainted with his clone, I was expecting he'd actually do this right away, teach him how to use his powers and such but he seems rather feeble, especially the way he talked to Superboy and just left.
and Cadmus seems like a cult what with all these "follow the light" talk. I hope they won't be the main villains for long because they're totally lame. 

kind of _underwhelming_ start. the only thing I liked was Blackqualad and Robin's awesome looking gui.

Avengers EMH > YJ


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah it was awesome really liked the team and hard to chose a favorite as of right now.


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2010)

Liked the pilot, but would have enjoyed it more with some Miss Martian / Artemis appearances.

Also i lol'd at the black kid being able to use electricity to attack.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 27, 2010)

Watched the pilot. It was surprisingly good, so much better than that Avengers show.

Didnt care for Robin's voice though, and he seems a bit lame. Its Dick Grayson, he's supposed to be amazing! But he was okay I guess, he got nothin on Blackqualad; who runs this show.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Nov 27, 2010)

Young Justice is awesome 
It has great action,I like the new Aqualad


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 27, 2010)

Graphics were tight - pretty good.  I hope they stay consistent.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2010)

Pretty awesome episode, Robin and Aqualad are probably my favorites. Although I love the interactions between Dick and Kid Flash.

And I love the way Robin laughs, its actually kind of creepy haha.

And Roy is gonna come back as Arsenal/Red Arrow, and its gonna be the shit!


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 28, 2010)

Jesse Mccartney doesn't fit Robin imo
something seems off
Also the pilot was great all I'm worried about is who will end up dying the first season. It better not be Aqualad hes my favorite.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2010)

I just saw this and it's freaking awesome..easily on par with the original Justice League.

My favourites right now are Aqualad and Superboy..and the fact that they seem to be (or are going to be) good friends is even more awesome!


----------



## Neoreobeem (Nov 28, 2010)

I loved the pilot episode. Since this show takes place on Earth 16 I have no problems with some minor issues like how Superman treated Superboy. Him and Robin quickly became my 2 favorite characters on the show. I can't wait for the series to start next year.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2010)

I loved how Superman treated him.

That was awkwaaaaard..

Hope he will warm up to him in the end though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

I enjoyed the first two episodes. That being said it annoys me that they gimp Kid Flash so much, I'm guessing he is capped at the speed of sound?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2010)

not bad aqua lad is cool


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 28, 2010)

If they didn't Gimp Kid Flash he would be extremely overpowered and therefore remove all the tension from the show.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't think he has a set speed cap, its just his maneuverability/acceleration that's been nerfed.

So give him open road and im sure he can go super super super fast, but he can't stop and start on a dime or make hairpin turns at half the speed of light.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

I always thought Wally was capped at the speed of sound when he was Kid Flash? Anyway my main problem is you don't actually notice the fact that he is super fast for the most part, with the other characters you saw their attributes effectively applied. 

With Wally, I guess there were moments but didn't seem to stand out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I always thought Wally was capped at the speed of sound when he was Kid Flash? Anyway my main problem is you don't actually notice the fact that he is super fast for the most part, with the other characters you saw their attributes effectively applied.



Wally was capped at the speed of sound after barry allen died, because even as the flash he didn't want to truly "replace" him. 

But he's always been around FTL outside of that and before speed force.

I was wondering that too, because there really isn't that much super speed around, but think about the environment. I think he's going to be at a disadvantage in close quarters, but in open ground he's gonna rock.


----------



## SYSC (Nov 29, 2010)

Blaqualad is overwhelming awesome . Im a fan of every character so far but I expected more badassness from Robin


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Robin was still pretty badass.

"He hacked the motion sensors." 

"I hacked the motion sensors." 

I thought that moment was hilarious and badass.


----------



## SYSC (Nov 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Robin was still pretty badass.
> 
> "He hacked the motion sensors."
> 
> ...



Lol yeah I forgot about that it was the best part


----------



## The Potential (Nov 29, 2010)

Finaly I have shows to watch again!!! Loving this new series. Robin and Aqualad are my favorites so far. I'm still warming up to his new VA though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I'm liking this better than the Avengers. Maybe because this is dealing with teenagers, something that todays tv writers are more comfortable dealing with, than adults with superpowers, which most tv writers make no distinction between them and teenagers.

I have to say this robin bares no resemblance to the Teen Titan Robin who could solo his entire team with nothing but his bare hands and a grappling hook. I'm not going to like this more than Teen Titans, or the Justice League (oh god 1 out of 5 justice league members in this show just look wrong).


----------



## The Potential (Nov 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I have to say this robin bares no resemblance to the Teen Titan Robin who could solo his entire team with nothing but his bare hands and a grappling hook.



Thats Dick Grayson for ya.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 29, 2010)

Aqualad is great
I just noticed he had webbed hands too

A lot of people have been mentioning how this Robin doesn't seem like Dick but more like Tim and personally I don't see it. Dick was the original Robin and has been doing it since he was 10, I imagine this robin is like 13 or 14 so it could probably fit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

This robin is a lot more Tim Drake than Dick Grayson when it comes to abilities. His personality is more Dick Grayson though.

Teen Titans Dick Grayson was not like him at all. Way way too serious.



SasuOna said:


> A lot of people have been mentioning how this Robin doesn't seem like Dick but more like Tim and personally I don't see it. Dick was the original Robin and has been doing it since he was 10, I imagine this robin is like 13 or 14 so it could probably fit.



The way he fights is more reminiscent of Tim. How he primarily does hacking, and is readily willing to leave his friends to fight while he focuses on the overall objective.

Dick is a much more in the fray type of guy. Also, he doesn't really sit back and plan, he plans while engaging the enemy directly.

His personality is certainly more Dick than Tim.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 29, 2010)

So its the gadgets and hacking that remind you of Tim but not his actual personality. I can see that but overall you have to remember the enemy they were fighting was a lot more stronger than would have been appropriate for Robin to deal with it combat imo.

I mean the difference in their strength is huge. Superboy just stepped on Robin's chest and he got serious hurt by that. No fault to Dick for not trying to scrap it up against the big bad.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> So its the gadgets and hacking that remind you of Tim but not his actual personality. I can see that but overall you have to remember the enemy they were fighting was a lot more stronger than would have been appropriate for Robin to deal with it combat imo.
> 
> I mean the difference in their strength is huge. Superboy just stepped on Robin's chest and he got serious hurt by that. No fault to Dick for not trying to scrap it up against the big bad.



The difference is, where Tim would sit back and devise a plan. Dick would go in with acrobatics and explosives/sonics/whatever and devise a plan while attacking the bad guy.

Dick regularly engages super strong opponents, and survives due to his smarts and his RIDICULOUS acrobatic ability.

I get him not putting up a fight against superboy, but I was a little disappointed that he barely mixed it up with Blockbuster, especially since he's one of Nightwing's biggest villains.

EDIT: However, I mostly attribute that to him not being leader. Now he's going to be mostly "the smart guy". My one gripe with the show is that I hope to see KF show a bit more, since he seems really slow in this. Hopefully he gets more acceleration and control once the show gets going.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I have to say this robin bares no resemblance to the Teen Titan Robin who could solo his entire team with nothing but his bare hands and a grappling hook. I'm not going to like this more than Teen Titans, or the Justice League



God I loved that Robin 

I don't see myself liking this more than either Teen Titans or Justice League either as I absolutely loved them both. Though this still has high hopes.



Stark042 said:


> Thats Dick Grayson for ya.



This Robin is Dick Grayson actually. Though I don't follow the comic I think I remember hearing complaints about it being Dick instead of Tim because they wanted to start with the original sidekicks.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> The difference is, where Tim would sit back and devise a plan. Dick would go in with acrobatics and explosives/sonics/whatever and devise a plan while attacking the bad guy.
> 
> Dick regularly engages super strong opponents, and survives due to his smarts and his RIDICULOUS acrobatic ability.
> 
> ...



I agree with the bolded completely, I was really looking forward to seeing Kid Flash in action but I was really underwhelmed by his performance.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> This Robin is Dick Grayson actually. Though I don't follow the comic I think I remember hearing complaints about it being Dick instead of Tim because they wanted to start with the original sidekicks.



The complaints were mainly from people (like me) who thought we'd be getting a show based on the Young Justice comic, but really this is Young Justice in name only.

The only character who was in the YJ comic is superboy, and he has a completely different personality in this.



> I agree with the bolded completely, I was really looking forward to seeing Kid Flash in action but I was really underwhelmed by his performance.



I hope we see him do more in open environments, since in this one he was boxed in quite a bit.

But yea, he's way way below TT KF and JL Flash


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm..where would you put Superboy in terms of strenght right now?

I'd say he has all the powers of Golden Age Superman..which ain't half bad.

And also..is he just a clone of Superman..or was his genetic code mixed with someone else's genetic code or somesuch thing?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 29, 2010)

I think in most TT stories kid flash dies.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Woah what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well..dayumm..

DAYUMM!!!


He ain't going to take it well!


So..umm..will he later,as he matures,get Superman's powers?


----------



## The Big G (Nov 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So..umm..will he later,as he matures,get Superman's powers?



Yeah in the Comics Conner slowly developed heat vision, X-ray vision and super breathe


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..dayumm..
> 
> DAYUMM!!!



Ha yea. 



> He ain't going to take it well!


In the comics he certainly didn't. Led to a bit of an identity crisis, he didn't totally get over it until recently in the comics.


> So..umm..will he later,as he matures,get Superman's powers?


Yup.

For starters, all he had was a superior version of one of superman's powers, tactile telekinesis. Basically, it allowed him to move whatever he touched with his mind (Pretty sure this is how superman flies, and lifts things without worrying about their structural integrity). This resulted in strength, flight, durability, basically all the powers you see now.

It also allowed him to do other things, like throw a bunch of dudes up in the air by sending a TK "pulse" across the floor, or take things apart with simply a touch. Not sure if that's going to be his power here.

Later, he starts developing Kryptonian strength, durabilty, and hearing that comes natural to him, then super vision, then heat vision, then finally  freeze/tornado breath.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ha yea.
> 
> 
> In the comics he certainly didn't. Led to a bit of an identity crisis, he didn't totally get over it until recently in the comics.
> ...








The Big G said:


> Yeah in the Comics Conner slowly developed heat vision, X-ray vision and super breathe





That's all I needed to hear!


So,Earth-16 is going to have two Supermen.

Awesome!


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

This Robins personality reminds me of * Under The Red Hoods* Nightwing.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

Well they're kind of supposed to.  they're both aspects of Dick Grayson, it's like saying the Batman in TAS reminds you of the Batman in TDK, they're both Bruce Wayne


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

At the same point, TT Robin is nothing like YJ Robin. Are they not both Dick Grayson..? I get that they're the same character and all, it's just with the animated versions, of the same character, their personalities differ.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

TT was intentionally vague, but yes it's Dick, but with a lot of Tim mixed in.  YJ is pure Dick


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I like this Dick. So far I have seen 3 Robins/Nightwing that portray Dick Graysons personality well.

UTRH Nightwing, TB Robin and YJ Robin.

I can't recall Dick's personality in; TAS though.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 30, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> I can't recall Dick's personality in; TAS though.



During the first part was more easy going actually got Bruce to laugh a few times during their missions. But when it became the NAS as Nightwing Dick was a tab more serious and he Bruce didn't get along very well. If at all.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 30, 2010)

Aqualad said todays the day at the end of the episode but we won't get new episodes until January
Shame on you CN.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

The Big G said:


> During the first part was more easy going actually got Bruce to laugh a few times during their missions. But when it became the NAS as Nightwing Dick was a tab more serious and he Bruce didn't get along very well. If at all.



Yeah, I do remember that as Nightwing he and the Bats didn't get along very swimmingly.

Didn't he punch Bruce to the ground before he left?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2010)

Castiel said:


> TT was intentionally vague, but yes it's Dick, but with a lot of Tim mixed in.  *YJ is pure Dick*





Anyways, yea TT Dick had a lot of Tim and a lot of Jason. I'm assuming Jason is where all the anger came from.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 30, 2010)

Not familiar with the comic at all, but is Superboy essentially a nerfed superman because he's a clone? Or does he simply lack some of his abilities because of his age?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

The Latter, in the comics he slowly gains all of Supes' powers


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah ok. Seems like a decent way for him to gain his powers, for me anyway.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2010)

Doesn't he process sunlight at a slower rate? So it would take him longer to reach SM level than it took SM himself?


----------



## SYSC (Nov 30, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Anyways, yea TT Dick had a lot of Tim and a lot of Jason. I'm assuming Jason is where all the anger came from.



Speaking of Jason I always wondered if he was Red X


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, who the fluff was Red X anyway?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Yeah, who the fluff was Red X anyway?



Jason Todd is Fannon i think

it makes sense

Red X -Red hood


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Jason Todd is Fannon i think
> 
> it makes sense
> 
> Red X -Red hood



Now that I actually know Jason Todd via *UTRH*, it does make sense.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2010)

I know this is off topic, but Red X really does need to be integrated into the comics.


----------



## Glued (Dec 1, 2010)

Black Manta's son, their using Black Manta's son instead of Garth for Aqualad.

I wonder if they'll mention how Black Manta murdered Aquaman's boy.

Could cause a lot of angst.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 1, 2010)

Tempest is going to be on the show though so there shouldn't be any problems imo.
I was kind of mad Speedy had his little bitch fit and left with no one stopping but apparently all the other characters felt the same way about it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2010)

i hope the action gets better

the pilot was really uninspired in that regard


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 2, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Watched the pilot. It was surprisingly good, so much better than that Avengers show.
> 
> Didnt care for Robin's voice though, and he seems a bit lame. Its Dick Grayson, he's supposed to be amazing! But he was okay I guess, he got nothin on Blackqualad; who runs this show.


Yeah I felt Teen Titans' Robin was more, well... independent. Then again I missed the 15 to 20 mintues of the show so I could be wrong. 


HEATAQUA said:


> Young Justice is awesome
> It has great action,I like the new Aqualad


I really like him too, I saw a picture of the black Aqualad in the comics and think he'd look better with dreads than blond hair (I really don't get that). He seemed to have a fair amount calm and confidence that shows why he's the leader.


Gunners said:


> I enjoyed the first two episodes. That being said it annoys me that they gimp Kid Flash so much, I'm guessing he is capped at the speed of sound?


 I'm wondering about that as well, he seemed slow. And based on him crashing into a wall, I guess he can't vibrate his molecules like the Flash can.



Maybe some of the characters' weaknesses are just there to show how they progress and learn to be better fighters/heroes when show actually starts.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzoopkET0m8[/YOUTUBE]

I think Wonder Girl will either be seventh or eighth member since production had already started after the copyright issue was resolves. Speedy/Red Arrow should reappear as the last or penultimate member.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know what the entire YJ line up might be?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

just saw the first episode... The animation is good... but script could use a little work. I get this notion that they're trying to hard to impress.


----------



## hehey (Dec 15, 2010)

^^well i was definitely impressed all right.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> just saw the first episode... The animation is good... but script could use a little work. I get this notion that they're trying to hard to impress.



What do you mean?


----------



## Master Gray (Dec 16, 2010)

I liked the 1st episode can't wait for January
I hope they add more females to the team though Arrowette,Miss Martian, and Wonder girl aren't enough.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 16, 2010)

Caught the first episodes, has potential.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 16, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> What do you mean?



the animation was good and all... but yeah, I don't much like the script or story... I'll probably watch this for the animation~


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2010)

How many episodes are out now? I saw the first one and it was decent. Def more of Justice League feel to it rather than Teen Titans.

Anybody know if it's streaming online?


----------



## hehey (Dec 27, 2010)

Episode 3 preview!!, its obvious what Speedy will say...


----------



## Glued (Dec 27, 2010)

Poor Brick. I hate when rock people lose


----------



## The Potential (Dec 28, 2010)

I feel a blunt simple no about to occur with Speedy.


----------



## hehey (Jan 14, 2011)

Cona O'Brien has become a superhero and Joined the cast of Young Justice, meet teh flaming c.
The official Season 2 trailer here


----------



## The Potential (Jan 14, 2011)

hehey said:


> Cona O'Brien has become a superhero and Joined the cast of Young Justice, meet teh flaming c.
> The official Season 2 trailer here



Oh man!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 19, 2011)

Next episode premieres on the 21st.  

Young Justice Opening:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSiE0kGuDw[/YOUTUBE]

Young Justice - "Welcome to Happy Harbor" Clip 2:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV64mypskHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 19, 2011)

No Young Justice GO!?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

I just saw the hour long pilot, and I've got to say, I'm both impressed, and hooked.

4/5 stars.

I'll be sure to catch the next episode.


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

I wonder if Aqualad's daddy is going to enter the show

[Youtube]_UFLyYSg7ts[/Youtube]

Muahahahaha now that would be an episode.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2011)

the martian manhunter can shapeshift into anyone.


But has to always keep the boobs.


Anyway, let's check the roster

Emo superman
Nerd robin
Hasty flash
Monk blackualad. (who seems to be pretty much the avenger's genext t'chala/ororo kid)
Shy alien
Lesbian Soldier.


Yup.. All here. All they need is someone to black it up with the street flavor ? l? cyborg, and blaqualad is already busy with one of his pre-fabricated and set three stereotypes.

Name a good latino teen superhero.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

Wait, Aqualad is really black?

I thought they just made him that way for the sake of having a token black kid.


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the martian manhunter can shapeshift into anyone.
> 
> 
> But has to always keep the boobs.
> ...



Latino Superhero, the new Blue Beetle.


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, Aqualad is really black?
> 
> I thought they just made him that way for the sake of having a token black kid.



They did and they put him into comics as well after Garth died.

This new Aqualad is the son of Black Manta, the guy who murdered Aquaman's son.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh.

This show is really cool, but it'd be so much cooler if I was knowledgeable in the comic mythology ):


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

Who here thinks Aqualad will turn evil besides me?


----------



## Luckyday (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally! A new episode tomorrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who here thinks Aqualad will turn evil besides me?


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

No, its nothing to do with racism. But apples don't fall from the tree in the DC universe.

Besides remember how Slade had three different offspring and each one of them at one point or another became evil.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> No, its nothing to do with racism. But apples don't fall from the tree in the DC universe.
> 
> Besides remember how Slade had three different offspring and each one of them at one point or another became evil.




you raise a valid point 


You think Damien will go evil?


----------



## Glued (Jan 21, 2011)

On One hand Damien is the Son of Batman
On the other hand he's the Grandson of Ras al Ghul
And he's the of son of Talia Al Ghul.

I'm leaning towards evil, due to more evil family members.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2011)

I would vote for Speedy to turn evil before Aqualad does.

I mean come on, he's easily the most rebellious and free-spirited of the sidekicks. It'd make the most sense.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2011)

Bart Allen is also related to Zoom. Wasn't Kid Devil's pops a villain? Zod's child was Nightwing at some point right?


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> They did and they put him into comics as well after Garth died.
> 
> This new Aqualad is the son of Black Manta, *the guy who murdered Aquaman's son.*



I _knew_ i would read this post from you the second someone asked about Aqualad


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2011)

ughh why  dose the universe hate Roy?


----------



## Darc (Jan 21, 2011)

How many episodes is this one and can it be watched online? Might give it a shot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2011)

Ra's Al Ghul is a much better villan parent then Black Manta


----------



## The Potential (Jan 21, 2011)

Villan parent.

When does the new Ep come out?


----------



## hehey (Jan 21, 2011)

^^^It aired already (where i live anyway), guys this show airs on Friday night at 7 pm.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 21, 2011)

Came into the episode about fifteen minutes late...but oh well. 
Saw they were fighting Mr. Twister out of uniform.


Decent episode from what little I saw, not exactly liking Superboy...and Miss Martian will probably become annoying over time all that much, but the rest of the team I certainly like.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 21, 2011)

hehey said:


> ^^^It aired already (where i live anyway), guys this show airs on Friday night at 7 pm.



Oh darn, I believe I did miss it.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 21, 2011)

Sum up the episode 
-Speedy and the team are taking down some roided up criminal while telling him about the events after he left the pilot. He says the JL is making them be babysitters or some shit and goes off to do some more Heroin probably.

-team goes back to the base and were fully introduced to Miss Martian. Shes super valley girl mixed with utterly daaawww annie type A personality. She bakes cookies which is a nice joke on the MM being obsessed with cookies.

-Miss Martian tries to communicate telapathically with the team Superboy goes super emo at this since you know hes a clone who was telapathically suppressed while he was at cadmus. The rest of the team just bitches strangely its kinda noted that Aqualad doesn't have telepathy?

-In any case Miss Martian continues giving them the tour of the base and she shows them her spaceship. They go flying off and Red Tornado tells them about some mission that they assume is a fake test because of teenage angst and Megan lying to them or whatever.

-The villain turns out to be Mr Twister who is basically Deadpool with Red Tornado's powers. Team gets owned in their civies(thats right they fight in their civies) and then call Mr Twister out on the fake test. He basically says their very wrong and nukes them all and they get up and blame Megan for losing in a fantastic display of misogyny.

-Team ends up fighting Twister again getting their ass kicked until Megan contacts them telapathically again which makes them all bitch but she says she has a plan. The plan is to shapeshift into Red Tornado because thats apparently what the just revealed to be a robot Mr Twister wants. He knocks her out and tries to merge with her memories or whatever but can't since shes not a robot and he didn't know that. The team proceeds to beat him up and open his chest cavity to reveal...........a human which megan promptly kills and they bitch at her for killing people but she tells them it was really a robot. Huh?

-Then Tony Stark or the very similar mustache twirling scientist reveals that it was just a way to test the teams capabilities.

Episode ends with Superboy apologizing to Megan.

Man this episode was pretty lolworthy
bad forced jokes
Superboy being Super emo and raging at everyone
Aqualad telling random jokes then going back to being super serious.

All in all this ep was pretty mediocre the cast would definitely benefit with more females.

I had to laugh at the line about Bruce forbidding Dick from revealing his Secret ID. Only funny joke the entire episode which was weighed down by so much angst.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like Miss Martian. I hope she's the one that bites the dust. Hopefully in a  manner.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2011)

"Megan" reminds me of Starfire from the Teen Titans cartoon, so I like her.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Megan" reminds me of Starfire from the Teen Titans cartoon, so I like her.



She only has vague hints of Starfire to be honest. Her whole personality screams I'm an adorable green valley girl...and that's about the only thing about her.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

Emoboy needs to get laid.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2011)

I think Superboy is somewhat justified in his anger.


----------



## hehey (Jan 21, 2011)

Give Superboy a break guys... the guy was literally born last week after being in the womb for only 16 (weeks)... hes clearly not fully developed yet.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 21, 2011)

I sincerely hope Superboy dies 
His Bait and Rage play is getting old fast. Hes also the least likeable character on the show.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

I bet Robin dies. There's like 5,000 other Robins out there to replace him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2011)

Better idea: Miss Martian gets ripped to shreds by the Villain of the Week. Just before she dies she gives Superboy an instant personality upgrade to reflect his personality in the comics.

The team has a party to celebrate MM's gory death, and everyone lives happily ever after.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2011)

Geez, give the characters some time to develop, why don't you? It's only episode three.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

Even better idea: Robin drops his balls.

I'm just joking guys, I fucking love the show.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2011)

In this thread people show how impatient they are.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2011)

the Action is so fucking uninspired it hurts


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 21, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the Action is so fucking uninspired it hurts



I think i pointed that out in episode 2?


----------



## Luckyday (Jan 21, 2011)

Chee said:


> Even better idea: Robin drops his balls.
> 
> I'm just joking guys, I fucking love the show.



Either _that_ or laid.

I'm kidding too.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty lame episode, tbh. I liked Miss Martian, but I hope they drop the whole 'duh, Megan' thing. It's annoying and although it works for like her first major episode, I would disliked it if every episode she said it. I also wish they kept her comic book origins, now. 

The appearance by T.O Morrow was awesome, though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> I think i pointed that out in episode 2?



i agreed with you then am agreeing with you now


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 22, 2011)

Just give it time, it's just starting out, so the action will probably get better over time.


----------



## Glued (Jan 22, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Pretty lame episode, tbh. I liked Miss Martian, but I hope they drop the whole 'duh, Megan' thing. It's annoying and although it works for like her first major episode, I would disliked it if every episode she said it. I also wish they kept her comic book origins, now.
> 
> The appearance by T.O Morrow was awesome, though.



T.O. Morrow is coming after Red Tornado. I wonder if he'll send Red Volcano after him next.

Also I dislike how they portrayed Red T as being uncaring, the guy is more caring than a large portion of the Justice League, he tries to be more human than the humans.

My guess is that they will try to develop Red Tornado's relation with the kids before Morrow does something to him.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 22, 2011)

Chee said:


> Emoboy needs to get laid.



Wondergirl will be her soon


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope I can like this series as it goes. I need something other than Rax, Batman:BtB, Titan and Adventure Time to keep CN amusing for me.(especially when a good number of this in rerun mode right now)


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 22, 2011)

couldn't finish the debut episode. too painful.

Warner should have gone with a new JL series instead. or JSA. anything, other than this. 
TT shits on this.


----------



## Glued (Jan 22, 2011)

Chalice said:


> couldn't finish the debut episode. too painful.
> 
> Warner should have gone with a new JL series instead. or JSA. anything, other than this.
> TT shits on this.



The series is being written by Greg Weismann, you know the guy that created Gargoyles.

Have faith.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 22, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> I feel a blunt simple no about to occur with Speedy.



I was quite wrong, he said alot more then no.



Zen-aku said:


> You think Damien will go evil?



I always thought that little fucker was evil, I mean, look at him.




Emperor Joker said:


> Just give it time, it's just starting out, so the action will probably get better over time.



I actually enjoyed the episode, save for finding out Kid Flash is Wally and Martian girl saying "Duh".

I also found it funny, how no one was fast enough to stop Martian girl from crushing that robot they thought was a human.

Some Super heroes you guys are.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 22, 2011)

So far the action is one of the things that I can say is really good about the show. The voice actors need to try a lot harder though their delivery sucks.

Teen Zatanna
Black Canary
Wonder Woman

All better show up at some point this season


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2011)

The voice acting is meh (Blaqulad and Wally are the only decent ones), and the dialogue is painful. I mean I know its for kids, but step it up a bit.

I have faith in Weisman its moreso just this standard of cartoons nowadays thats getting to me.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> The series is being written by Greg Weismann, you know the guy that created Gargoyles.
> 
> Have faith.


I want to but... this is going to have so much annoying teen drama and less super heroics. I'm out.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll give it a chance, but I wish they had used it to revive the DCAU...


----------



## The Potential (Jan 22, 2011)

I really miss JLA.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2011)

Dialogue and VAs aren't bad, IMO.

They slip in some stuff past the radars like "You're not fooling anyone with _those_", ect.

I like Robin's VA best. I love his laugh.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 22, 2011)

I want the teen titans back. I didn't notice aqualads jokes, only him being serious and "wise beyond his years" though comparatively that moment only happened with emoboy. Maybe because none of the jokes were funny. I didn't hate the fight scene but err the animators went lazy with the clear "we have to take turns hitting the bad guy" routine which i forgave in the teen titans, not so much here. 

LadyMartians plan was errr, if it was batman we wouldn't be complaining. Or if it was written in a year not 2011. 

I think the problem here is that it doesn't feel like a significant step forward, ladymartians personality is the only one i like mostly because it various, widely yes, but considering my choices are stoic black guy without the badass, emoboy who needs anger management classes, nerdy boy, and bart simpson...actually liking kid flash now that i think about it, but hard to root for a guy who does....yeah...


----------



## Glued (Jan 22, 2011)

Chalice said:


> I want to but... this is going to have so much annoying teen drama and less super heroics. I'm out.



Greg Weisman made Gargoyles

[YOUTUBE]ygrEVnrg3Ic[/YOUTUBE]

Gargoyles is one of the best western animated cartoons of all time.

Ask yourselves, do you honestly believe that man who once made such gold is capable of creating trash?

Do not lose faith.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Greg Weisman made Gargoyles
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ygrEVnrg3Ic[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



And Spectacular Spiderman.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLXyoIcKRzA[/YOUTUBE]
I have faith it'll get better. 

Ragin' Superboy, some moments from Miss Martian, and the constant hitting on Miss Martian was pretty annoying.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 23, 2011)

if it gets better, I'll come back. right now though, I'm not going to torture myself by continuing to watch a show I don't like.



> and the constant hitting on Miss Martian was pretty annoying.


Weisman did say there's going to be SEX involved.  so uhh...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 23, 2011)

Obviously it's going to be between Superboy and Aqualad. Or more likely, Robin and Generic Female Green Arrow Sidekick. She going to be RobinWITHARROWS anyway, so they've got alot in common.

More importantly, who was the black guy they were fighting at the start of the episode?


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 23, 2011)

Raikage?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 23, 2011)

He's so badass he transcends such petty things as genre and medium.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 23, 2011)

Chalice said:


> Weisman did say there's going to be SEX involved.  so uhh...



And? Doesn't stop it from getting annoying, and there are plenty of better ways at potraying sex-minded teens other then constantly hitting on the closest piece of tail in the area. Like making them funny.


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Obviously it's going to be between Superboy and Aqualad. Or more likely, Robin and Generic Female Green Arrow Sidekick. She going to be RobinWITHARROWS anyway, so they've got alot in common.
> 
> More importantly, who was the black guy they were fighting at the start of the episode?



That would be Brick.


----------



## FreeWorld (Jan 23, 2011)

This Robin is not dick but is Tim drake right?(*the third Robin Dick is the first)* it explains why he is so smart Dick was never a computer nerd but tim had genuis lvl intellgence.

Dick is more likely nightwing in this probably see him in the series later 


aqualad is going to be there leader? YES!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Greg Weisman made Gargoyles



DC has more control over this protect than Marvel had over Spectacular. Though after Spectacular got canned for no reason, I wouldn't be surprised if Greg just phones this one in. 

This series is suppose to fall in line with such great titles as the last few animated superman/batman movies; 

superman: doomsday - actually enjoyable but judging by the art style and the none ear bleeding dialogue this was before DC inserted cock in ass.

justice league the new frontier - mildly enjoyable, as in great to see the justice league but err this one was far less kickass. again before DC cock in ass.

superman public enemy - ok the beginning of cock in ass. watch out this plot is ...yeah and the dialogue is worthy of mute. 

superman crisis on two earths - midly enjoyable because evil justice league is impossible to get entirely wrong. oh and batman vs owlman was a great.

superman apocalypse - downright aweful. 

we are not shooting for the stars here.


----------



## Luckyday (Jan 23, 2011)

FreeWorld said:


> This Robin is not dick but is Tim drake right?(*the third Robin Dick is the first)* it explains why he is so smart Dick was never a computer nerd but tim had genuis lvl intellgence.
> 
> Dick is more likely nightwing in this probably see him in the series later
> 
> ...



If that were the case then kid flash would be bart and not wally
...but he's not
I really want want this Robin to be Tim. We already have our fill or Grayson in the other series.


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> DC has more control over this protect than Marvel had over Spectacular. Though after Spectacular got canned for no reason, I wouldn't be surprised if Greg just phones this one in.



That is because Disney bought Marvel. Unless something happens to Time Warner, nothing may change.



> This series is suppose to fall in line with such great titles as the last few animated superman/batman movies;



Not really.



> superman: doomsday - actually enjoyable but judging by the art style and the none ear bleeding dialogue this was before DC inserted cock in ass.



Okay.



> justice league the new frontier - mildly enjoyable, as in great to see the justice league but err this one was far less kickass. again before DC cock in ass.



Silver Age Nostalgia, it wasn't about ass kicking. It was trying to put the Silver Age into a more adult perspective. 


> superman public enemy - ok the beginning of cock in ass. watch out this plot is ...yeah and the dialogue is worthy of mute.



An excuse for Batman and Superman to beat up random villains.



> superman crisis on two earths - midly enjoyable because evil justice league is impossible to get entirely wrong. oh and batman vs owlman was a great.



No it was basically none of the leaguers do anything important while Batman saves the Multiverse. Only one who actually did something besides Batman was Martian Manhunter.



> superman apocalypse - downright aweful.


Based off a comic written by Jeph Loeb. The only good stories that Jeph Loeb has ever done is Batman: The Long Halloween and Superman for All Seasons. 



> we are not shooting for the stars here



I'm sorry, but I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome Greg Weisman is.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is because Disney bought Marvel. Unless something happens to Time Warner, nothing may change.
> 
> 
> Not really.
> ...



DC has been taking a more active role in their animated sector verses marvel that still doesn't gives half a shit. I will say that the current young justice screams of the last few movies released by dc. and i see none of the greg weisman that created spectular or gargolyes in this. I hope we eventually get to that level but jesus emosuperboy?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 23, 2011)

So if Kid Flash is Wally, Robin has to be Dick right?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2011)

It was confirmed that Robin was Dick, last time I checked.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> So if Kid Flash is Wally, Robin has to be Dick right?



Yeah this is supposedly a early universe. But the thing is its a cartoon so they should  just make their own continuity like what TT did alot of stuff they did wasn't parallel to the main universe but that was still one of the best cartoons ever.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yeah this is supposedly a early universe. But the thing is its a cartoon so they should  just make their own continuity like what TT did alot of stuff they did wasn't parallel to the main universe but that was still one of the best cartoons ever.



Yeah, I enjoyed TT [Slade].

This Kid Flash, his outfit anyway, is more Bart. Meh. This Robin also seems more Tim then Dick to me, but meh again.

Now that I know who they are, I think I can enjoy it more.


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> DC has been taking a more active role in their animated sector verses marvel that still doesn't gives half a shit. I will say that the current young justice screams of the last few movies released by dc. and i see none of the greg weisman that created spectular or gargolyes in this. I hope we eventually get to that level but jesus emosuperboy?



Batman Under the Red Hood. The 11 minute Jonah Hex short. The Green Arrow short. The Spectre Short. All were very good.

Secondly the reason why Batman/Superman Public Enemies and Apokalips sucked was because they were based off comic books made by Jeph Loeb, a hack. Its like trying to make gold out of straw.

This February, DC will be making an animated version of All Star Superman. All Star Superman was a comic book written by Grant Morrison, it won an Eisner, a Harvey and an Eagle award. The movie will be produced by Dwayne McDuffie, the guy who was in charge of Static Shock and Ben 10.

In the 2003 TMNT Raphael had similar problems to Superboy, but eventually grew out of his funk

[YOUTUBE]ANPZtopSPGA[/YOUTUBE]

its only been 3 episodes.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 23, 2011)

Raph lives in a bloody sewer and is a 5 foot turtle who can only walk around freely when its 1am in the morning. And unlike his perfectionist brother, hyper nerdy brother, super geeky brother, he has nothing to forget he lives in a blood sewer. Oh and he is a badass ninja, so we can forgive him for being powered by ragaid.

Emo-superboy is sooo smallvile it hurts.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 24, 2011)

Miss Martian "Hello Megan" line is annoying and needs to be dropped. Fast. And Superboy needs to start making some development.

Overall I think this cartoon has a decent start, but it really has a lot to improve on. I found the first two episodes to be pretty intriguing, and the third to be okay. Of course, the show is just starting out. So I hope the flaws will be worked out.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 24, 2011)

I blame Superman for Superboy's bitchiness. if Clark manned up and talked to his clone in episode 2, I reckon the boy would be a little bit more cheerful. him just flying off leaving Superboy hanging was very... unSuperman imo.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 24, 2011)

The look on superman face when he saw superboy was more akin to wondering if killing it with fire now would save him the inevitable city destroying beat down he will have to give this kid when he turns out evil.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 24, 2011)

Chalice said:


> I blame Superman for Superboy's bitchiness. if Clark manned up and talked to his clone in episode 2, *I reckon the boy would be a little bit more cheerful. him just flying off leaving Superboy hanging was very... unSuperman imo.*



I fully agree.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 24, 2011)

Superman's actions when he saw Superboy probably did result in his anger issues. It's still annoying and making him a bot unlikable. I suppose that he will develop over time though, starting with him saying sorry to Megan.


Wuzzman said:


> The look on superman face when he saw superboy was more akin to wondering if killing it with fire now would save him the inevitable city destroying beat down he will have to give this kid when he turns out evil.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 24, 2011)

you know, I hope Superboy turns into a badguy. I'd actually watch this if that happened. he'd call himself Superboy-Prime and will cry often and have an irrational fear of the Flash family.


----------



## Glued (Jan 24, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> .
> 
> -Miss Martian tries to communicate telapathically with the team Superboy goes super emo at this since you know hes a clone who was telapathically suppressed while he was at cadmus. T*he rest of the team just bitches strangely its kinda noted that Aqualad doesn't have telepathy?*




This is something I noticed as well, Aqualad is lying. We clearly saw him speak telepathically to Superboy in the pilot.


Why would Aqualad lie about being a telepath.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 24, 2011)

I could go for a "Superboy Prime" like arc.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2011)

lol @ people demanding that Superboy go under development, now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol @ people demanding that Superboy go under development, now.



Yea, its been 3 episodes. These things take time.

Also, on the Tim/Dick conversation, while this Robin does seem much more Timish what with the computer stuff, thats mainly just updating Robin for the modern era.

Dick was never super well versed in computers because they weren't really prominent during his tenure as Robin. Also, his personality is clearly more Dick than Tim.


----------



## SYSC (Jan 24, 2011)

Im still not sure on the Robin thing but one things for sure, he's joker laugh is pretty awesome =D


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## hehey (Jan 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> This is something I noticed as well, Aqualad is lying. We clearly saw him speak telepathically to Superboy in the pilot.
> 
> 
> Why would Aqualad lie about being a telepath.


actually he didnt, he was wispering really low so only superboy could hear him (super hearing remember).


----------



## Glued (Jan 24, 2011)

Please don't let him become Superboy Prime, that Superboy was the ultimate emo ragaholic. We want Mon-El or Conner Kent Superboy, not Prime, anything, but Prime.









Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea, its been 3 episodes. These things take time.
> 
> Also, on the Tim/Dick conversation, while this Robin does seem much more Timish what with the computer stuff, thats mainly just updating Robin for the modern era.
> 
> Dick was never super well versed in computers because they weren't really prominent during his tenure as Robin. Also, his personality is clearly more Dick than Tim.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2011)

SYSC said:


> Im still not sure on the Robin thing but one things for sure, he's joker laugh is pretty awesome =D



I do like his laugh. Its a little creepy, but one of the main differences between Dick and Tim is that Dick saw it as the thrill of a lifetime, almost an extension of his former showbiz life, just turned up to 11.

Tim on the other hand always has and always will see it as a job. Which is why he's for the most part very professional.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 25, 2011)

Would be nice if Superboy turns more like a Conner kent. I like Conner Kent.

I mean, he is the Superboy apart of the comics YJ right?


----------



## FreeWorld (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyboy esle feels that black aqulad>Superboy.

I dont no i dont think he was going all out during that fight in the first episode.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr. Dark Glasses. 
Mr. DG. 
Mr. Dick Grayson. 

Nice one, Wally.



Stunna said:


> lol @ people demanding that Superboy go under development, now.


or to be more precise, they should have taken a different route with the character. 

a not bitchy/Sasuke Superboy = makes the show better/watchable.


edit:
Next episode, Drop Zone.


Here is your summary. 

edit:
okay, seems like Megan has a crush on Superboy.  
now I'm curious where this would go.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2011)

Out of all the Robin's Tim reminds me most of Bruce, the only difference I really take note of is him consistently questioning himself but he has the paranoia and preparing for all situations on lock.

Also the Sasuke comparisons need to stop. It gets annoying that any time a character shows valid emotions or certain concepts are touched upon that annoying shit stain is brought up. 

Conner isn't trying to kill everyone in sight and he isn't against being part of a group as he is still with them, saved them at one point and apologised to the Martian. He has a right to be in a bit of a tiff as he essentially didn't see the light of day for 16 years. 

Sasuke wants to murder people because they are smiling. He has no business being upset because his family got what they deserved. They tried pulling some slick shit and got caught. 

There's the fact that Sasuke's behaviour has been going on for I don't know 10 years. Conner is starting to show improvement after 3 episodes.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 25, 2011)

Connors anger issues is just bad writing, yes he is no sasuke, but he is quite emo. After watching a fair number of anime, and shit placed in the atypical high school setting with a twist, connors attitude is just ARG and i liked him better when he was just controlled by telepathy lolz. Connors first attempt at a personality is much too... meh, of all the emotions to pick why RAGE? Because we are suppose to feel sorry for the kid when he is "fucking solo the entire young justice squad and kick the shit out of half the justice league" superboy. I don't think it is unfair to the writers to call them out on being lazy.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 25, 2011)

Always gotta add the love interest......


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

Been meaning to watch this. I saw the special last month and thought it wasn't bad


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2011)

You mean to tell me you wouldn't be angry at the world if you were created as a carbon copy of another person just as some kind of super-weapon, or something?

That you don't have your own identity, and to add insult to injury, your social skills or horrible because you're interacting with real people for the first time in your, albeit, short life?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2011)

If that person were superman?

No I would not

Yeah being a soulles meat bag sucks but look at what I can do with this ten ton tractor


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello M'gan

People not realizing that Emoboy is exhibiting rage issues that go beyond simple development fixing. Hes literally raging at all his would be friends.

Hes like how I imagine super emo Batman would be if he was a teenager all the time.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 25, 2011)

I wanna' see Superboy wreak some shit!!!

His performance has be quite lackluster.


----------



## Glued (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah if he's going to rage, make him go Raphael rage or Hulk rage. That would be epic.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 25, 2011)

> Also the Sasuke comparisons need to stop. It gets annoying that any time a character shows valid emotions or certain concepts are touched upon that annoying shit stain is brought up.


more like valid bitchiness. though, taking the comparison literally you are? yes, you are.



> You mean to tell me you wouldn't be angry at the world if you were created as a carbon copy of another person just as some kind of super-weapon, or something?
> 
> That you don't have your own identity, and to add insult to injury, your social skills or horrible because you're interacting with real people for the first time in your, albeit, short life?


the Superboy "problem" goes directly back to the big guy, acting very unSuperman like. what, are we going to spend time trying to develop Superman too, to have the man balls to talk to his clone?


----------



## Glued (Jan 25, 2011)

Chalice said:


> the Superboy "problem" goes directly back to the big guy, acting very unSuperman like. what, are we going to spend time trying to develop Superman too, to have the man balls to talk to his clone?



Agreed, Superman needs man up and do something about the kid.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

I really dont see why Supes is being a bitch, so what he got cloned.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 25, 2011)

Come to think about it, if my "Dad" pretty much looked at me after 16 years of being in a tube and wanting some closure, then turning his back. I might be pretty mad as hell to.

I Blame Superman!!!


----------



## Glued (Jan 25, 2011)

This probably has something to do with the new Superman Returns movie, where they turned Superman into a father who has another man take care of his kid.

Or that Smallville tv series.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> I really dont see why Supes is being a bitch, so what he got cloned.



In superhero world clones never work out, especially clones of people who can juggle tractor trailers.


----------



## Glued (Jan 26, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> In superhero world clones never work out, especially clones of people who can juggle tractor trailers.



The clone of Aquaman's son, was given the Kingdom of Atlantis so that Aquaman can spend more time being the protector of the Oceans and a superhero, though Joseph abandoned his post for some reason. However him and Joseph do get along well.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 26, 2011)

Meh the clone of Aquaman was made KING of the fine ass mermaid bitches? Sounds like a good deal. The clones of superman? Work for lex luther


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 28, 2011)

So now were having a stealth episode with everyone wearing stealth costumes huh?
I'm torn on one hand it could be written really well on the other hand we could get more "Hello M'gan" which would end up detracting from the tone.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 28, 2011)

Bane was voiced by Danny Trejo. 

Whoever thought up Miss Martian's catchphrase needs to die a slow painful death. Very slow. And very painful.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello M'gan is fucking awesome some people just don't get valley girls


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't get, don't want. Return to sender. With a bomb. One that will kill them. Slowly. And painfully.


----------



## Glued (Jan 28, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Don't get, don't want. Return to sender. With a bomb. One that will kill them. Slowly. And painfully.



Alright, but Ben Grimm always says "Its Clobberin Time."

He's been saying the catchphrase for years. There is nothing wrong with Catchphrases.

"BELIEVE IT!"


----------



## hehey (Jan 28, 2011)

"Sportsmaster"... now thats a super villain name!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 28, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Alright, but Ben Grimm always says "Its Clobberin Time."
> 
> He's been saying the catchphrase for years. There is nothing wrong with Catchphrases.
> 
> "BELIEVE IT!"



Catchphrases in and of themselves are nothin to look down at. "It's cloberrin' time!" is a classic and is awesome.

"Hello, Megan." is an abomination that makes me want to go on a killing spree.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 28, 2011)

Aside from Hello M'gan I also liked that we finally got to see a super competent Bane, it took long enough.


----------



## Glued (Jan 29, 2011)

What I don't understand is why Superboy heard Bane's entire conversation, but didn't do anything about it. He just heard it and smiled.

Superboy getting stopped by machine gun fire.

Talk about being toned down.


----------



## Glued (Jan 29, 2011)

hehey said:


> "Sportsmaster"... now thats a super villain name!



Be glad its not fisherman or the Carpenter.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 29, 2011)

This episode was way better than the last one. Even Superboy was better...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> What I don't understand is why Superboy heard Bane's entire conversation, but didn't do anything about it. He just heard it and smiled.
> 
> Superboy getting stopped by machine gun fire.
> 
> Talk about being toned down.



It was the first time he was ever shot in his life lol. The guy can't even fly yet, he's probably like Smallvile Clark right now.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jan 29, 2011)

Drop Zone was awesome 
I like the fight scenes,Great Choice making Aqualad leader of Young Justice


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2011)

It was pretty obvious, he was the only one who didn't talk for no reason and had a personality hence leader


----------



## Glued (Jan 29, 2011)

wally: you're not Batman

OWNED


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2011)

Another good episode.

I'm glad Robin isn't the de facto leader of the team like in Teen Titans. Not that I don't like him, it just gives room for development.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jan 29, 2011)

SOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOD!

This episode was pretty dope. I love how badass everyone is. Instead of having some characters be the real ass kickers and the others just being there for support.

Also Miss Martian ftw. The shot where she out her hood up reminded me of Raven lol




Ben Grimm said:


> Be glad its not fisherman or the Carpenter.



Um those are about ten times more badass than Sportsmaster lmao


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2011)

Seems like Superboy is coming along well.

He was more enjoyable this episode, I'll admit that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't like this robin and i've never not liked robin not even the The Batman version of robin. I would say he wears being a 13 year old punk kid on his sleeve. 

I liked this episode, as does everyone else though the set up feels kinda errr ok plus and minus time

+ Robin pointing out how they blew their stealth mission in the first 5 minutes
+ The team being bad at this stealth mission was pretty lolzy. Oh yeah wearing black makes me totally stealthy...not hahaha.
+ Superboy, i think someone rewrote every instance of superboy to match a more believable character. he is clone of superman with none of the "kent", he may want to do the right thing but he shouldn't give a shit, he should be cocky not emo.

- Why isn't bane dead? They used his brain, they have the serum, he is the only one capable and smart enough to fuck with their plans and they had him unconscious...
- Martian girl "hello megan" was a total mood breaker, i rolled my eyes a little too hard.
- Batman "recon only". Send in ROBIN alone. he does it all the time. There should have been a point where Batman smirked to himself because no fucking way he should expect "the guy who causes a seismic event by jumping off a airplane with no parachute because he insist on not needing one" to be stealthy. lolz. Also Batman should have pointed out that there is too many fucking people for a recon only mission, i mean he can right a special forces manual while on cocaine, why not reduce the number to 3-4 so we can assume this "recon only" order was actually expected to be taken seriously.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jan 30, 2011)

Forgot to mention but I was so happy that in this episode Kid Flash actually seemed FAST!

Also I love how they just call him Kid, that's actually a way more badass name that Kid Flash. Like some Western outlaw lol


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2011)

Much, much better episode than the last one. The characters are developing already, Robin isn't the leader, and just entertaining overall. Still, they need to drop the "Hello Megan" line. Ugh, it's annoying as hell.


----------



## Luckyday (Jan 30, 2011)

At least Superman isn't emo anymore.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 30, 2011)

This episode was quite enjoyable.

Positives: Aquelad, just being himself. Superboy development. Robin being Robin. Kid Flash actually being fast.. Bane.. Batman.

Negatives: "Hello Megan"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't like this robin and i've never not liked robin not even the The Batman version of robin. I would say he wears being a 13 year old punk kid on his sleeve.



Someone hasn't been hearing about Damian


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2011)

This is my favorite animated incarnation of Robin so far and it's only the fourth episode.

I think it's the laugh. This is just how I've always pictured Robin (I'm not a comic reader).

I hope the Joker appears in an episode or something eventually. I raged when he never appeared in Teen Titans.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Someone hasn't been hearing about Damian



If i read the comic books I'd probably hate batman.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 30, 2011)

Not bad.  

Liked the beginning when Bane got his ass handed to him soundly by an envenomated fighter.  He was amazingly fast - and it seems as though someone's finally doing something about fight sequences sucking ass.  This one was short lived but pretty savage.  I'm actually surprised that Bane's head remained intact.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 30, 2011)

Did anyone else find that venom induced fighter's skin being split open to be a bit..... disturbing?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 30, 2011)

Well two days late, but managed to finally watch it. a good episode in my opinion and a major step up from the mediocrity of the last one. Megan didn't come of as nearly as annoying as she did last time and Superboy was bearable as well. 

Surprised we got a villian as obscure as Sportsmaster though. On the otherhand it's good to see Bane...and I think this might be the first time Cobra was animated...



The Potential said:


> Did anyone else find that venom induced fighter's skin being split open to be a bit..... disturbing?



Yeah...I thought that to as well when I saw that.


----------



## Glued (Jan 30, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Did anyone else find that venom induced fighter's skin being split open to be a bit..... disturbing?



No, given all the weird shit in comics


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 30, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Did anyone else find that venom induced fighter's skin being split open to be a bit..... disturbing?



Impressive stoicism to say the least.  I think it walks hand in hand with the scene itself.  Bane bluking up tremendously only to be eclipsed in every way by his opponent (and to do so went beyond human limits).


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2011)

Robin has like the creepiest laugh and I love it.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 31, 2011)

Very good episode!

Superboy was a badass


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

> Did anyone else find that venom induced fighter's skin being split open to be a bit..... disturbing?


It wasn't that bad, I remember in Batman beyond there was a villain whose body had decayed due to his death, that I found somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Very good episode!
> 
> Superboy was a badass



Fuck yeah!

"I knew I didn't need a parachute.."

and 

"Drop him.'


----------



## The Potential (Jan 31, 2011)

I see all of ya'll points on the skin spliting. It was disturbing in a "real" type of way to me. It surprised me because they never do that kinda' thing with bulking monsters.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 31, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> "I knew I didn't need a parachute.."
> 
> ...



"No capes no tights..." 

Also Megan wants his clone nuts hard lol


----------



## Glued (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder what will happen if Megan shows her true White Martian form.

They're sticking with the comics according to the website, Megan is hiding her true form.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2011)

That's Megan's true form? wut?

o_O


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 31, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I wonder what will happen if Megan shows her true White Martian form.
> 
> They're sticking with the comics according to the website, Megan is hiding her true form.



looks like a job for superboy! go take one for the team son.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's Megan's true form? wut?
> 
> o_O



Yep White Martians tend to Nightmare Fuel...they also tend to usually be the evil ones.

I wonder how the show will handle the reveal.


----------



## Glued (Jan 31, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yep White Martians tend to Nightmare Fuel...they also tend to usually be the evil ones.
> 
> I wonder how the show will handle the reveal.



Hopefully in a way that will leave Superboy mentally scarred. Nothing against Superboy, but it would be hilarious if she revealed her true form in an "awkward" situation.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2011)

So Manhunter and Meagan's green skin is a... a facade?!

Do not want!!


----------



## Glued (Jan 31, 2011)

Manhunter is green and his true form is a lot less fearsome than a white martian.



M'gann is a white martian.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So Manhunter and Meagan's green skin is a... a facade?!
> 
> Do not want!!



No they're two different subspecies. Manhunter is a Green Martian, Megan is a White Martian...White Martians are essentially the evil cousins of the Greens and have tried to conquer earth more than once in the past


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow.

Just... wow.

Where's the Brain Bleach.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm actually happy to hear that they're going to keep the White Martian tangent in the cartoon rather than leave it out. It can meke for some very interesting developments.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 31, 2011)

She looks quite scary.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

The Big G said:


> "No capes no tights..."
> 
> Also Megan wants his clone nuts hard lol



She may want that..

But after seeing her true form,I don't think he'd hit that anymore..


Although..he is a new type of creature and he has been around his freaky brothers before in Cadmus.

He might just shrug and say whatever and still tap that..


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2011)

They had White Martians in the Justice League series as well. With the War of the Worlds type theme.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 1, 2011)

I just watched the latest ep
According to the show runners one of the characters is going to be a mole for the circle of light.
Since Artemis hasn't been introduced yet its probably her. Shes probably Sportsmaster's daughter too since they mentioned shes related to an obscure character.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 1, 2011)

i believe it the other way around lol.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 1, 2011)

From what i've read Megan isn't a white martian in this series but the Manhunter's niece...so yeah


----------



## Glued (Feb 1, 2011)

The Big G said:


> From what i've read Megan isn't a white martian in this series but the Manhunter's niece...so yeah



But the CN website does say she's hiding her true appearance.

I guess it won't be as shocking for superboy as I'd hoped.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 1, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I wonder what will happen if Megan shows her true White Martian form.
> 
> They're sticking with the comics according to the website, Megan is hiding her true form.



I'd hit


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

Meh, I guess we'll just have to wait and see if they really do go with the White Martian angle.

A mole in the Young Justice huh? Judging by the way things are going it seems like this could turn into a very dark show, which I don't mind at all. I also wonder if Speedy's is still going to have an important role. He is pretty angry and rebellious right now.


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2011)

If they really stick to M'gann beeing a white Martian i am impressed.

Like the show so far but they really need to drop the "Hello Megan" line. Its annoying.


----------



## Glued (Feb 1, 2011)

Luthor was the  donor for conner's human dna to be a sleeper agent
[YOUTUBE]7ADxpMgTBhI[/YOUTUBE]

I wonder if he'll shave his head and snap Robin's arm


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 1, 2011)

If Artemis turns out to be a mole maybe she'll be the one that gets killed off. I figure it would either be her or Speedy/Red Arrow.


----------



## SYSC (Feb 1, 2011)

The World said:


> Robin has like the creepiest laugh and I love it.



Robin creepy laugh FC should be made


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2011)

Now, I haven't read the comics, so forgive me if my assumptions are canonical fallacies, as I expect them to be, but I think Speedy will be the mole.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Now, I haven't read the comics, so forgive me if my assumptions are canonical fallacies, as I expect them to be, but I think Speedy will be the mole.



I don't think so, Artemis is actually the daughter of a super villian (Sportsmaster) in the comics and would fit better if her origin is the same in the cartoon. Also Speedy in the show doesn't seem to be the kind of character that would go the villian route to be honest


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 1, 2011)

Superboy makes the most sense to me. Failsafe program or sth. Artemis is too obvious


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2011)

Superboy would make for an interesting one, though I doubt it.

It would make for some epic fights, watching him curbstomp the Young Justice team.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if Batman gave Robin a rock of Kryptonite just in case.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 2, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Batman gave Robin a rock of Kryptonite just in case.



I'm certain he did - well I'd be surprised if he didn't.


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

Artemis and Aqualad. The daughter of Sportsmaster and the son of Black Manta.

I SMELL EVIL!!!


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Artemis might be a little too predictable. Well, that is if the writers try to go for surprising anyway. At the moment I really have no idea who it could even possibly be.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

They need moar raven less Artemis. Although I can see how she'd be rejected
Still, I'm sure there are more sidekicks around
How bout the amazon's? That could the angry permanently on the rag lesbian slot, and the mystical slot at the same time


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 2, 2011)

Artemis is definitely the mole shows are always predictable with late cast additions like this. They even have the trust episode with Artemis coming up as well.

Not sure about Sportsmaster being her father though since that would imply hes related to ollie but hey you know how it is........ Earth-16


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

where's ma Green Lantern ?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

Wheres my Guy Gardner and Kyle Rayner? I only saw Hal Jordan and John for a brief 5 seconds.

They could totally make Kyle as part of Young Justice or Guy for extra comic relief.


----------



## hehey (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey look, its a new clip for friday's episode. Black Canary has a great voice.


Here is your summary.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 2, 2011)

Those clips were really well chosen. I wanna know what happens!

Also Black Canary would catch the ...ah you know the rest


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

The idea that Black Canary could catch Kid Flash by surprise is nonsense.

Also Superman better man up and talk to Superboy. I don't want Superman getting lectured by Batman.


----------



## hehey (Feb 2, 2011)

Bruce Wayne apparently thought that Batman would be able to do something about that brigde since he was bout to bust out the costume... lol


----------



## The Potential (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't wait for the next Ep. Although this bothers me...

Canary able to catch a *FLASH*, off guard is..... just no.

Canary vs Superboy...... Come on now..


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid was too busy staring at


----------



## The Potential (Feb 3, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Kid was too busy staring at



I guess I can give him that.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Canary..................THAT ASS!


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Canary....yummy


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 3, 2011)

hehey said:


> Hey look, its a new clip for friday's episode. Black Canary has a great voice.
> 
> 
> Here is your summary.



Kid Flash hurt his boner.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 3, 2011)

The thing that bothers me about Artemis being the mole is that it reminds me too much of Terra from Teen Titans. The worry may be unwarranted because it'll probably be completely different, but it's just the initial vibes I'm getting.

Didn't look at the clips for Friday's episode yet, but I'm the comments about it are amusing.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2011)

Artermis does nothing for me. Is it possible they could have gotten a badass version of Starfire in there? That would have been nice.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm most interested in, Superman Superboy action.

Although, I'm not sure why it was so taxing for Superboy to lift that bus. I suppose I figured, "out the gate" he was stronger then that.


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Canary is so fucking hot. This Saiyajin Prince wants to bone her real bad. 

 Superboy struggling to pull a bus full of kids.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Canary...........


----------



## The Potential (Feb 3, 2011)

King Vegeta said:


> Black Canary is so fucking hot. This Saiyajin Prince wants to bone her real bad.
> 
> Superboy struggling to pull a bus full of kids.



Thats what I'm saying. I'm quite sure he is stronger then that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2011)

Hm.

Until I watched this show, I was under the impression that Batman only fought crime at night.

Also, when are we gonna get a school episode? D:

I want to see everyone interacting in high school. I mean, Dick's smart enough to skip some grades.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 4, 2011)

Superboy is at his early stages plus the point of that scene was to show how much superior Superman was to him.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 4, 2011)

What the hell is the deal with Artemis?  Has she not been added to the lineup yet, or did I miss something?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 4, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> What the hell is the deal with Artemis?  Has she not been added to the lineup yet, or did I miss something?



She comes in in like episode 5 or six


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Superboy is at his early stages plus the point of that scene was to show how much superior Superman was to him.



The real issue is that superboy power's work differently than superman, much differently. THAT part wasn't shown. Instead you have superboy trying to pull a bus by the rear bumper and failing miserably because the *laws of psychics* aren't on his side anyway. At best superboy would have ripped the bus in half.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> The real issue is that superboy power's work differently than superman, much differently. THAT part wasn't shown. Instead you have superboy trying to pull a bus by the rear bumper and failing miserably because the *laws of psychics* aren't on his side anyway. At best superboy would have ripped the bus in half.



I don't think that Superboy has tactile telekinesis in this one.

He is just Golden Age Superman..as a boy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh god that's dumb.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Oh god that's dumb.



Yea that's pretty stu- wait, no it isn't


----------



## Glued (Feb 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hm.
> 
> Until I watched this show, I was under the impression that Batman only fought crime at night.
> 
> ...



Highschool.

M'gann is already smarter than majority of the teachers.
Cam, he's likely to become the next King of Atlantis.
Superboy will go to Highschool, in Smallville
Dick Grayson, will go to school in Gotham.
Kid Flash will go to school in Keystone.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 4, 2011)

Civilian lives show the kids doing nothing like high school so maybe its the summertime or maybe Kal lives in atlantis and doesn't go to school.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Highschool.
> 
> M'gann is already smarter than majority of the teachers.
> Cam, he's likely to become the next King of Atlantis.
> ...



Ehh,Dick would be the cool guy,popular I bet.

Kid would be the funny guy.

All the guys would hit on M'gann as the girl next door they think she is.

Cam..well,he's more..dignified I think it's the word but once you would get to know him I think he would make a kickass classmate.

And Superboy....he would pout,be cold,snarky,the bad boy attitude.

I could see him beating the shit out of some guys who pick on him and breaking many,many hearts of them girlies!


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually a better question is who would get laid first, megan excluded, in high school.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually a better question is who would get laid first, megan excluded, in high school.



Either Dick or Conner.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny soon as we mention high school the new ep shows Dick's school. Also Superman dressed as Don draper was cool


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 4, 2011)

I liked the part where the android was beating the snot out of Superboy


----------



## The Big G (Feb 4, 2011)

So what actually happened in the episode i missed it


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 4, 2011)

How much Black Canary does the episode have?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 4, 2011)

Question: when exactly does the latest episode air?
Question: how soon can we expect the latest episode to come out for online streaming?
Question: how soon can we expect the latest episode to come out for DDL?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 4, 2011)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Question: when exactly does the latest episode air?
> Question: how soon can we expect the latest episode to come out for online streaming?
> Question: how soon can we expect the latest episode to come out for DDL?



they're all on youtube if you want to give em a look (good quality too) - just watch them before they're taken down. 

So far there have been 5 episodes that have been aired. 

Look here for schedules:


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 4, 2011)

This episode was awesome. I can't wait for it to surface online so I can watch it again. Haters can come in and hate but, in my opinion, this was the best episode so far. Episode 5 had a good balance of action, comedy and development (for Superboy). I guess Canary will be Superboy's surrogate parental figure until Superman comes around.


I wish I could do gifs.There were a lot of gif worthy scenes in this episode. It was hilarious when the driver was startled by the robotic monkeys on his windshield, then startled by M'gann fighting off the monkey's with multiple arms, including one sticking out of her head. Then Kid Flash was startled by M'gann having multiple arms and then M'gann was startled by Kid flash being startled. Also, I had no idea Winnie (Wonder Years), voiced M'gann.

Has anyone read any comics featuring Klarion the Witch Boy? If so, what's the character like?

Edit: After going on his Wiki page I see he was on an episode of _The New Batman Adventures_. It jogged my memory of him being featured in an episode with a demon that looked like Firebrand from Demon's Crest.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 4, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> This episode was awesome. I can't wait for it to surface online so I can watch it again. Haters can come in and hate but, in my opinion, this was the best episode so far. Episode 5 had a good balance of action, comedy and development (for Superboy). I guess Canary will be Superboy's surrogate parental figure until Superman comes around.
> 
> 
> I wish I could do gifs.There were a lot of gif worthy scenes in this episode. It was hilarious when the driver was startled by the robotic monkeys on his windshield, then startled by M'gann fighting off the monkey's with multiple arms, including one sticking out of her head. Then Kid Flash was startled by M'gann having multiple arms and then M'gann was startled by Kid flash being startled. Also, I had no idea Winnie (Wonder Years), voiced M'gann.
> ...



Agreed it was a really good episode. Great to see Amazo kick ass as well, and glad they had him doing stuff other than Superman's powerset (Unlike in Under the Red Hood)

Overall it was very solid, and as you said as well my favorite of the bunch so far.

Also you're referring to Etrigan in your edit.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 4, 2011)

John Carter of Mars said:


> they're all on youtube if you want to give em a look (good quality too) - just watch them before they're taken down.
> 
> So far there have been 5 episodes that have been aired.
> 
> Look here for schedules:



Well that's great and all, but that doesn't really answer any of my questions. 
Was hoping to find out what time they aired.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 4, 2011)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Well that's great and all, but that doesn't really answer any of my questions.
> Was hoping to find out what time they aired.



Fridays at 7:00 P.M. EST on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Glued (Feb 4, 2011)

This episode was pure 100% undiluted crap. Batman would actually tell Superman to take responsibility. Nor did I think Superman would behave like a coward. Its just another excuse to make Batman look cool while making Superman look like douche.

When did they take the Man out of Superman?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 4, 2011)

*Out of Hibernation for a Few Seconds...*

I think a lot of people are really misinterpreting Superman's hesitance here, and this episode really showed me the problem he has. The conversation with Bruce goes south at a very, very specific point: when he said the word "Dad". Up until that point, he seemed like he was coming around to things, but that's when he walked out and said "Nope. Not gonna happen."

And I don't mind that interpretation. In fact, it's not as inconsistent with the comics as I originally thought: Superman has _never_ looked at himself as a father figure to Conner. At least, not that I can tell. Everything he does is very much in a "Big Brother" sort of way, where he's responsible, but not as _the_ one figure he looks up to. In the comics, he shares/shared it with Ma and Pa Kent, who were much more like parents on an everyday basis than Clark ever was. Clark would show up, want to do some fun stuff, impart a life-lesson, than leave; that's really big brother stuff. It also reflects Clark not wanting him to completely follow in his footsteps.

(As an aside, I always thought Conner's mini-struggle with Luthor and Clark really stemmed from the fact that Luthor was absolutely committed to being like a father to Conner. For selfish reasons, of course, but he was that missing figure in Conner's life that Clark never really filled and, deep down, he really wants someone in that spot.)

That's the problem here: instead of saying "Hey, just hang with the kid and give him some support", the Justice League is saying "Time to father up here, Clark" and he's not willing to do that. Clark seems to want a middle ground, but everyone else seems to think that he is just is going to be the end-all be-all for this kid. He's being _especially_ cold with him because he doesn't want to give the kid hope that he's going to fulfill that role because he's not comfortable with it, and frankly I think he's justified in it. Hell, I don't even think Conner wants a dad as much as just a role model, but Superman and the others don't agree on what role model he should be.

So there. Other thoughts:
- They're not in school yet, which is why there hasn't been a school episode. They're in August right now, right? I'm guessing this episode was a direct set-up to Robin finding Arrowette at his school.
- Speaking of Robin, he's really become my favorite character. I didn't like him all too much in the pilot, but he's been consistently enjoyable and his VA has really grown on me. Batman's, too (Was okay with him in _Under the Hood_, but like him a lot more now).
- I don't mind Superboy too much. His moodiness is a bit irritating at times, but I think it's probably more true to the character's origins here. He's only something like 16 weeks old, and he's had a lot of things thrust upon him. At the very least, it seems like he is moving away from the random angry outbursts into more understandable ones.
- Megan's catchphrase is ear-grating, but hopefully it'll be more limited. I didn't hear it once in this episode.
- The second episode was a serious misstep, but the last two episodes have been quite good. I really liked "Drop Zone" and the concept: the purpose of sending them all rather than just Robin was to give them all more experience. From a teaching perspective, what does it help to give Robin (the most experienced of them all) a mission that he obviously can do (Recon)? Nothing. They all need to learn it, so why _not_ send them in? It's not like this was an ultra-high risk zone or something. And for the most part, they did well at it; Robin was really the one who screwed things up by trying to go solo rather than playing it as a group op.
- Along with this, the fights are really good, though sometimes a bit iffy. I'm actually okay with Superboy being stunned by MG fire (it looked more like an energy weapon anyways), because 1) He's never encountered it, and 2) I think he was doing it as a feint to allow Megan to do what she did. If you got Superboy on the run, you're not going to focus your attentions elsewhere any time soon. If there are any real problems, I think Weisman doesn't have a good handle of Flash's place in the action. JLA and JLU used Flash fairly well in fights. Right now, I don't think he's good at scripting him using his super speed to near its potential, though I do like him being a bit more acrobatic.
- Don't compare this to _Spectacular_. Spidey is one of the easiest characters to write; most of the work is really already done for you with regards to things like conflicts. He practically writes himself due to his character design. It also helps that solo-character shows are a lot easier to manage than multi-character shows (Early episodes of JLA could be pretty rough, too. I can't speak for TT, but I just don't remember the early episodes), and these characters are a bit tougher to write for.
- This show is a lot more ambitious than any other animated Superhero show I can remember. Right from the get-go, they have concentrated a _lot_ on creating a _universe_, and a big one at that. The DCAU expanded rather slowly, even after it got to JLA; most episodes were one-offs, and it wasn't until JLU where everything really fit together and the world felt like a living world.
- Dude, Gotham is in Connecticut. How weird is that? I always thought it was more appropriate for it to be in Jersey. I wonder if Metropolis is in Rhode Island or Delaware. Surprised at the mention of Boston, but disappointed that the map didn't show Ivy Town.
- The one thing that _really_ bothered me in the latest episode was that Batman didn't figure out AMAZO had GPS on it. Batman was totally at the scene of the thing, and he didn't do a cursory search for that sort of thing? Perhaps it would make sense if it activated after it got a certain distance away from the other parts, but I'm really making excuses. Not a big snag, but something that makes Robin seem smarter than Batman (and just about everyone).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> This episode was pure 100% undiluted crap. Batman would actually tell Superman to take responsibility. Nor did I think Superman would behave like a coward. Its just another excuse to make Batman look cool while making Superman look like douche.
> 
> When did they take the Man out of Superman?



I think you're overreacting a little bit here man. Superman was actually starting to come around it looked like until Wayne told him to treat Superboy like a son. 

There's a difference between accepting someone as well as training them and treating them like your son. The confliction is understandable to say the least.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually, Ben, you bring a great comparison: Batman and Robin. Batman is probably the closest thing to an actual father on the show (Green Arrow and Speedy would probably be the next closest thing), and thinking about it I can completely understand why he would push for Clark to take on Conner. Looking at his relationship with Dick (not often seen, but you can clearly see how they treat each other), I think he feels that Clark would be better for taking Conner as a son, just as he has become better for taking on Dick as a son. And I think because of his experience with Dick, he can't see that this situation is much different. Bruce took on Dick not out of obligation, but as a choice; the same isn't true here. He's looking at the positives for both of them, but his own experience is blinding him from the differences.

Also, I think that's why I like this version of Batman a lot; he's a lot more enjoyable and sympathetic than you normally get from Batman. Sure, he can be tough, but you can see that he's not nearly as gruff as other versions of Bruce. It's actually the biggest moment that stood out to me in the pilot; when Bruce says "Today's the day", he is absolutely _ gleaming_ with fatherly pride.

Edit: Mammoth of the Fearsome Five is in "Drop Zone". He's the guy who gets injected with "Super-Venom" and beats up on Bane. I knew I forgot to say something.


----------



## Glued (Feb 5, 2011)

Its more than just the father figure stuff, Superboy at point blank asked Superman to help him. And Superman just told him to go ask Batman for help trying to put it on Batman's shoulders. It reminds me of Superman Returns where Superman's son was being raised by another man.

Clark helps complete strangers because he cares about them. He wouldn't meet Superboy's gaze when he saw him behind the bushes. He turned his back on the boy twice already.

Superman here comes off as unfeeling.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2011)

I wouldn't really say he's unfeeling. He just had this younger version of him thrust on him not too long ago. Even someone like Superman would conflicted and unsure about such a thing. 

And adding to the fact that Batman wants him to raise him, I feel it's somewhat understandable. He'll come around eventually...


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello M'gan is better than Robin's rape of the English Language every episode. To make it worse it appears that his stupid prefix omissions are catching on with the rest of the kids.

Kid Flash riding a bike was dumb up until I remembered that they were being covert this mission until Superboy turned into the Hulk.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still, it seems OOC for Superman to be this much of a dick.

Even though Loeb wrote it, in the Batman Superman comic when Supergirl crash landed Clark was the first one to be "its all good." While Bruce was suspicious as hell. This is just too backwards. I understand what Guy is saying, but Superman does come off as a little _too_ unfeeling.

Anyways. Black Canary saying she was waiting for Superboy did not sound right. Arrow's gonna have to beat that ass. 

Pretty good episode besides Superman, and why the fuck is Kid Flash nerfed so much? He's worthless.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm starting not to like Superman.... He'd better start to come around, & fast!

All in all, great episode.

The kids beating Amazo in less time then the JL did was kinda' iffy' though...


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 5, 2011)

Kid Flash dodged heat vision this ep, I have no idea how hes been nerfed aside from the usual cartoon counterparts can't be as powerful as in the source material stuff.

Some people just won't be satisfied til he gets his own episode I guess.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I'm starting not to like Superman.... He'd better start to come around, & fast!
> 
> All in all, great episode.
> 
> The kids beating Amazo in less time then the JL did was kinda' iffy' though...



Nah it was cool, you have to remember that when the Justice league faced Amazo his focus was on beating them down. Superboy broke its focus by targeting the owner.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Nah it was cool, you have to remember that when the Justice league faced Amazo his focus was on beating them down. Superboy broke its focus by targeting the owner.



I still think the JL could have came up with a strategy to beat Amazo in less time atleast. I mean, 4 hours!!! Thats ridiculous in comparison.

But hey, this show is about YJ not JL.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Kid Flash dodged heat vision this ep, I have no idea how hes been nerfed aside from the usual cartoon counterparts can't be as powerful as in the source material stuff.
> 
> Some people just won't be satisfied til he gets his own episode I guess.



Because dodging heat vision is a spectacular feat, he SHOULD be able to dodge it so its not impressive. Everyone else has gotten to showcase something. Kid hasnt really done anything noteworthy so far.

Not bitchin, just telling the truth. Im just remembering when Kid Flash was on Teen Titans and owned everyone.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 5, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Because dodging heat vision is a spectacular feat, he SHOULD be able to dodge it so its not impressive. Everyone else has gotten to showcase something. Kid hasnt really done anything noteworthy so far.
> 
> *Not bitchin, just telling the truth. Im just remembering when Kid Flash was on Teen Titans and owned everyone.*



Oh, how he so owned everyone.

Save for that Reed Richards wanna be..


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 5, 2011)

Kid Flash hitting on every female character so far shown is getting really annoying. 
I'm hoping Artemis kick him in the groin when he hits on her.

Superman characterization on this show is really shit. He actually left it to Batman to teach Superboy how to use his powers. As if Batman doesn't have anything better to do. 

Other than that, good episode. Made even better with the absence of "duh Megan". 
And Black Canary. 
I hope to see more of her, especially teaching Superboy how to fight. I liked their interaction this episode very much.


----------



## Glued (Feb 5, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I wouldn't really say he's unfeeling. He just had this younger version of him thrust on him not too long ago. Even someone like Superman would conflicted and unsure about such a thing.
> 
> And adding to the fact that Batman wants him to raise him, I feel it's somewhat understandable. He'll come around eventually...



Superman at one adopted the Son of General Zod, Zod one of his greatest enemies. This guy is so out of character, its not even funny.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2011)

This Superman is like a JL Supes, dude seems angry and uncaring


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 5, 2011)

Only when it comes to Luthor and Darkseid. Though we never got to see him in the same situation as YJ Superman, but I think if he were he would probably talk to Superboy. JLU Superman is a real MAN.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 5, 2011)

"I Hate Monkeys" lol


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 5, 2011)

+ Amazo beaten cause his AI was shit
+ Superboy having believable daddy issues
+ Batman acting like batman

- Superman being a super douchebag
- Batman not realizing amazo has a gps
- Kid flash driving a bike

I have to disagree with the general mode of the thread, superman was clearly not giving the conversation his attention at all until batman said "son" than it was "alright enough bullshit". Superman has no intentions of being anything to connor for a while and this supes like a total bitch compared to JLU sups.


----------



## hehey (Feb 5, 2011)

Episode 7 is Kid Flash centric supposedly so maybe he will show something awesome then.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

confirmation that Damian is the new Robin get


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 5, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> + Amazo beaten cause his AI was shit
> + Superboy having believable daddy issues
> + Batman acting like batman
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure they explained why they needed the bikes since they were trying to be covert and not be so obvious with what they were transporting.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 5, 2011)

Its a ARMORED CAR! That looks rather state of the art by modern standards. And what armor car has 3 fast and the furious bikes tailing it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2011)

Superman doesn't want to be someones father and that makes him a dick? Strong judge of character.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2011)

Seriously guys, let's think of this from Superman's perspective for a moment. He's basically just had a teenager show up and say "Hey, I'm you, grown by an evil coporation to *kill and replace you if you make a bad choice.*"

I sure as hell wouldn't want to be near him a lot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Seriously guys, let's think of this from Superman's perspective for a moment. He's basically just had a teenager show up and say "Hey, I'm you, grown by an evil coporation to *kill and replace you if you make a bad choice.*"
> 
> I sure as hell wouldn't want to be near him a lot.



Exactly.

Combining this with the fact that the League wants him to act as the Teenaged clone's parent...it really isn't that hard to understand why he's acting the way he is.

People need to understand this isn't JLU Supes, we need to stop expecting him to act like that version.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it wrong that I enjoyed watching AMAZO beat the hell out of Superboy?

This was a pretty fun episode. No annoying "Hello Megan" in it, watching Amazo kick ass, and Black Canary. Amazo's creator is amusing too. I did find it odd that they decided to use trucks to transport something so important when the have JL members who could get them there faster and more safely, but meh. Batman not finding out about the GPS was also silly, but I guess some things have to be ignored for the sake of the main characters.

I can also understand Superman having a hard time with Superboy, considering the circumstances. Hopefully he will eventually come around, because I think it will do a lot of good for Superboy's character (although he has improved vastly over the last few episodes).

Anyway, enjoyed the episode and the action scenes are getting a lot better too.


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 5, 2011)

hehey said:


> Episode 7 is Kid Flash centric supposedly so maybe he will show something awesome then.


Great. Just great. 


As for Superman. Even though there is good reason that makes his actions understandable, that only applies to normal people. He's Superman ffs.
But whatever. I'm sure he'll come around obviously. And he will be the one who gives Superboy his name. Kon-El. Connor Kent. Then take him to Smallville to meet Ma, Pa and Krypto. Going to be a heart warming scene.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> confirmation that Damian is the new Robin get



Are you referencing the conversation between Bruce and Clark at the restaurant, because I thought I was the only one who felt like he was somehow foreshadowing to Damian or something when he said the word, "son".


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 5, 2011)

narcissus nailed my thoughts on the episode exactly. 

especially the enjoyment of superboy getting his ass handed to him. he's improving at a good pace though, as is megan.


----------



## cloudy (Feb 6, 2011)

Put aside Superboy for a second... Did Speedy appear in like 2 episodes and get put on a bus already? He doesn't even appear in the promo art or the opening.

Also Robin really needs to learn to speak proper English... it's even more annoying than Hello Megan because it's catching on with the rest of the team.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 6, 2011)

cloudy said:


> Put aside Superboy for a second... Did Speedy appear in like 2 episodes and get put on a bus already? He doesn't even appear in the promo art or the opening.



He's never been considered for the main team. His whole thing at the beginning of the first episode was basically a tease, and to show that he was going to do his own thing. I mean, in the third episode he basically outright states he's not joining up, and I believe there is stuff out there which points to him 
*Spoiler*: __ 



becoming Red Arrow.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 6, 2011)

The real reason for Speedy's erratic behavior is due to him shooting up all the time of course that would be too dark for this show so its not talked about.

I hope Donna Troy is Wonder girl in this series, IIRC they never mentioned which Wonder girl would be appearing at the end of the season.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

I know Speedy more than likely won't be joining the team, which I'm actually fine with, but I do wonder if they will use him as a recurring character though.


kamikazi said:


> narcissus nailed my thoughts on the episode exactly.



Why thank you. I do what I can.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2011)

Seedy? You mean superboy's character only with arrows? Good ridance.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2011)

Or who knows, maybe they would have canceled each other out.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 6, 2011)

This universe is a mix bag of old, and new DC. So you can't assume things that happen in other series, and comics will happen here. A Wondergirl may not show at all. If she do it might be Cassie. So they can have the SuperboyXWondergirl thing. I do like how Superman and Superboy relationship is. In the comics you know Superman had to have a similar reaction. While he was resting after the Doomsday fight.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 6, 2011)

if Power Girl walks into their base. what happens to Kid Flash?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate these shows, they are so annoying to watch.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Either Dick or Conner.



I think this episode answered that question. Conner already added Black Canary to his harem. 



Ƶ Kira said:


> I hate these shows, they are so annoying to watch.



Thank you for this insightful and well thought out post.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 10, 2011)

So check out the preview to episode 7(not this weeks episode)
-Artemis after shes already been introduced
-Ed asner Socerer Supreme
-Dumbledoring it up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgcTmoGyNlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

Black Canary and dem hipz.


----------



## Glued (Feb 10, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> So check out the preview to episode 7(not this weeks episode)
> -Artemis after shes already been introduced
> -Ed asner Socerer Supreme
> -Dumbledoring it up
> ...



Aquaboy is actually able to grapple with Superboy, impressive.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 10, 2011)

I like Dr Fate's look in this show.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 11, 2011)

He looks badass indeed.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 11, 2011)

So lots of cool stuff happened this episode we got Red Arrow being bad ass, we got Artemis being cool and making passes at everyone, we got Wally forever being the buttmonkey, Cheshire is awesome, and to top it off it was a beach episode as well.

My only complaint we only got one Hello M'gan this episode there should have been more imo that catchphrase is amazing.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 11, 2011)

Just watched the new episode! It seems Speedy has grown up!
So is he Red Arrow or Arsenal?
 Say The Potential what episode of Power Rangers is your sig from.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 11, 2011)

Superboy has added Artemis to his harem. It currently consists of Miss M, Artemis and Black Canary. Next: Wonder Girl


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 11, 2011)

Needs more Flaming C.


----------



## hehey (Feb 11, 2011)

Artemis kind of sucks, ok, she doesnt suck, but having Red Arrow in the same episode being amazing made her look bad.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 11, 2011)

Why did Green Arrow lie about Artemis being his niece?


----------



## TheWon (Feb 11, 2011)

Still don't like that the call him Red Arrow! I would rather he go by Arsenal, with maybe a chance of Robin. Becoming Nightwing in a later season. Still good episode, and I wonder if that one chick was Cassandra aka Batgirl.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 11, 2011)

That was cheshire, I thought it was cool how they kept her mask from Teen titans though.
Also I was getting heavy lesbian vibes with her and Artemis at the end.


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 12, 2011)

Red Arrow is boss. 
Not sure what I think about Artemis. Neither like nor dislike her.
Kid Flash surprised me though, I thought he'd be all over Artemis.
And lol Megan fanservice. Pedo bait.



> she doesnt suck


Oh idk. With that look she gave Superboy, I mean. 


And oh yeah, boring episode.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, another great episode. I'd have to agree that Red Arrow being in this episode acting all badass, kinda' made Artemis's debute seem pretty sorry.


She barely did anything honeslty...







TheWon said:


> Just watched the new episode! It seems Speedy has grown up!
> So is he Red Arrow or Arsenal?
> Say The Potential what episode of Power Rangers is your sig from.



It's Red Arrow... for now.

It's actually from a promo of the new Super Sentai series, Kaizoku Sentai Gokaiger.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm starting to like this show a bit, although I kind of hate this version of Robin, which sucks because members of the Batman/Robin family are usually my favorites (followed by the Arrow family). 

I'm not sure if it's the voice actor, his constant lame prefix jokes, the fact that they made him so immature, his stupid laughing-in-the-shadows shtick or a combination of all four, but he just comes off as more annoying than anything. 

That aside, most of the other things are forgivable. I really enjoyed Roy getting some badass screen time and officially changing his moniker to Red Arrow.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2011)

I love Robin's VA.

Jesse McCartney is an awesome one.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 12, 2011)

Who is Superboy's VA? Everytime he talks I'm like "I know that guy!"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Fate115 (Feb 12, 2011)

Crap. Stunna beat me to the punch.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

He has quite the resume.


----------



## Glued (Feb 12, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Who is Superboy's VA? Everytime he talks I'm like "I know that guy!"



I know its just like Raphael from TMNT cgi movie. Oh wait, it is Raphael.

It makes so much sense.

I wonder who has more rage, Raphael or Superboy?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I know its just like Raphael from TMNT cgi movie. Oh wait, it is Raphael.
> 
> It makes so much sense.
> 
> I wonder who has more rage, Raphael or Superboy?



Raphael, from the movie anyway. Superboy isn't angry 24/7, just when the seniors and Superman is around.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I love Robin's VA.
> 
> Jesse McCartney is an awesome one.



He's not a bad VA, I just don't like him as Robin. He did fine as Roxas in KH, for instance, but I just can't dig him as Robin. Maybe he'll grow on me and I'll get used to it, but as of now, it's one of the main things that bothers me about Young Justice.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2011)

Decent episode. Artemis probably didn't impress much because of Red Arrow and the fact that we haven't seen much of her personality yet. Seemed kind of sexual when she was like "Mmm, that boy..." 

It still feels too obvious for her to be the spy for some reason though.

I found Cheshire to be interesting though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 13, 2011)

Seemed kinda sexual? Understatement of the year.


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 13, 2011)

Connor building up his harem just by being present.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 13, 2011)

Connor is the mole, he just doesn't know it. Or maybe Miss Martian, cuz of the whole White Martian thing. But Connor is my guess


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 13, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Decent episode. Artemis probably didn't impress much because of Red Arrow and the fact that we haven't seen much of her personality yet. Seemed kind of sexual when she was like "Mmm, that boy..."
> 
> *It still feels too obvious for her to be the spy for some reason though.*
> 
> I found Cheshire to be interesting though.



Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking. Wonder who it can be if it's not her...


----------



## TheWon (Feb 13, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> I'm starting to like this show a bit, although I kind of hate this version of Robin, which sucks because members of the Batman/Robin family are usually my favorites (followed by the Arrow family).
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the voice actor, his constant lame prefix jokes, the fact that they made him so immature, his stupid laughing-in-the-shadows shtick or a combination of all four, but he just comes off as more annoying than anything.
> 
> That aside, most of the other things are forgivable. I really enjoyed Roy getting some badass screen time and officially changing his moniker to Red Arrow.



It's the way the characters are portrayed. Even though these characters are supposed to be Dick, and Wally. They act like young versions of Tim, and Bart. Dick was never a kid laughing and playing around. He was just as serious as Batman. Also this Robin is still in love with Bats. Where at the time of Teen Titans Dick was already about to leave the nest. The same goes for Wally who was a serious dude. In this show the new Aqualad, and Speedy are the serious guys. They had to change it so the roster wouldn't be a group. Of young heroes who all resent their mentors. If this Robin acted like the Robin with the voice from the Teen Titans cartoon. He would be a better character, but they decided to go another direction.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 13, 2011)

I want my "one man army" robin back please? Anyway this show lacks subtlety so its pretty obvious that archer chick is the mole. The only question is how many episodes will it take to redeem her.


----------



## Glued (Feb 13, 2011)

Aqualad is the mole, he's the son of a child killer.

Seriously though, its Superboy. Luthor is just waiting to activate him


----------



## Glued (Feb 13, 2011)

Superboy is the mole


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, now that I think about it, Aqualad really is the mole. This show is following the Runaways' template:

Make the black be the most down to earth and sensible of the group. Make him a genuinely cool guy who the others all trust to be their leader and the audience can root for. Lull the audience into a false sense of security because "they wouldn't make the black guy the mole, that's racist. Plus it goes against everything we know about his character" Then BLAM!

Have him turn out to be the spy, because no matter how nice a black guy may seem, he's always evil on the inside.

I've cracked the code


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Seemed kinda sexual? Understatement of the year.



That's what I was going for. 


Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, Aqualad really is the mole. This show is following the Runaways' template:
> 
> Make the black be the most down to earth and sensible of the group. Make him a genuinely cool guy who the others all trust to be their leader and the audience can root for. Lull the audience into a false sense of security because "they wouldn't make the black guy the mole, that's racist. Plus it goes against everything we know about his character" Then BLAM!
> 
> ...



Well, wouldn't that be... an interesting twist.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 13, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Well, wouldn't that be... an interesting twist.



Lol I pictured Horatio putting on his shades before saying "an interesting twist"

Not a Runaways fan?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Lol I pictured Horatio putting on his shades before saying "an interesting twist"
> 
> Not a Runaways fan?



I actually haven't read it, though I've heard a lot about it. Would you recomend it?


----------



## The Potential (Feb 14, 2011)

_It's Wally, definitely Wally._


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I actually haven't read it, though I've heard a lot about it. Would you recomend it?



I would recommend it till the point where the plot f'ing twist. I don't think the series has enough steam beyond that since i'm getting the "pre-teen" xmen vibe with all the burn it with fire jerk instinct that comes with that series.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 14, 2011)

superboy is a clone of lex.

artemis is connected to cheshire somehow and isn't green arrows niece.

aqualad is son of black manta.

so i would say the moles are 1 or 2 of these 3. most likely superboy. but i doubt they are a willing clone, meaning they will be good again after they're discovered.


----------



## Glued (Feb 14, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> superboy is a clone of lex.
> 
> artemis is connected to cheshire somehow and isn't green arrows niece.
> 
> ...


Its Superboy




Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, Aqualad really is the mole. This show is following the Runaways' template:
> 
> Make the black be the most down to earth and sensible of the group. Make him a genuinely cool guy who the others all trust to be their leader and the audience can root for. Lull the audience into a false sense of security because "they wouldn't make the black guy the mole, that's racist. Plus it goes against everything we know about his character" Then BLAM!
> 
> ...


Its Superboy


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2011)

Superboy is the safest choice for the writers to go with because it means the team won't really lose a partner as he would be an unwilling mole, similar to how Robin was an unwilling aprentice to Slade. If one of them are doing it willingly though, then he or she will either have to be redeemed, or will not be returning to the Young Justice.


Wuzzman said:


> I would recommend it till the point where the plot f'ing twist. I don't think the series has enough steam beyond that since i'm getting the "pre-teen" xmen vibe with all the burn it with fire jerk instinct that comes with that series.



Ok. I may check it out then to see for myself during my next trip to the comic book store.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 14, 2011)

This shows seems decent. I will check it out.


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 14, 2011)

It only took one episode to get my friend hook. Now she trying to watch from the beginning by searching on the web.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2011)

All the episodes are on YouTube (unless some of them were taken down recently).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2011)

Really good quality too.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 14, 2011)

I was wondering, if people know where to get 720p?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

The mole is either Superboy ( unintentionally) or Artemis. I can't see it being any of the originals as I am assuming they joined the group with clean hands. They only acknowledged the group as a threat a couple of episodes back so the person would have been approached recently.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

Watching Schooled now.

Snappiest dressed Clark Kent EVAR? Between the suit, the hat, and the professional specs, dude looked like he was Don Draper. Further proof of who the perfect adult supes actor is.

But yea, they'll probably go with Superboy as Lex's sleeper. Which would be pretty awesome.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 14, 2011)

This whole Light corporation thing as an enemy is awesome.
I don't think they ever appeared in the comics right?


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just got on to this series. I have to say I'm very pleased with the first few episodes. I just wish I had a better knowledge of comic book mythology though.

The mole has to be Artemis, kids shows are usually straightforward with these kinds of plot lines.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> This whole Light corporation thing as an enemy is awesome.
> I don't think they ever appeared in the comics right?



Nope, all new for the series I think. 

So far I only have two minor gripes with the show. First, "Hello, Megan!" needs to go goodbye, forever. Second, I wish they would have gone with Arsenal for Harper, especially with his whole "I'm a loner!" thing he's got goin on.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 14, 2011)

Holding out for Black Arrow


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Holding out for Black Arrow



As a codename for Roy? Doubt it.

As a codename for a mysterious archer who turns out to be Green Arrow and Black Canary's son...FROM THE FUTURE? I hope so.

Actually, if the storyline fit (DC loves time travel and alternate universes) that could be a cool way to have Conner Hawke in an episode or two.

Oh yea, third gripe. Kid Flash, step your game up, please. I get that they can't have him just speedblitzing everyone, but some vibrational powers (The explosive one please) and a little bit more acceleration would be nice.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Second, I wish they would have gone with Arsenal for Harper, especially with his whole "I'm a loner!" thing he's got goin on.


it's more of a "i'm rebelling!" thing, so choosing Red Arrow makes sense. Arsenal would have been cool though.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes! Kid Flash is being seriously depowered. I get they can't have him zooming all over the place owning just about everyone. Atleast give him something.

Vibration would be nice. Possibly make him faster on surtain occasions.

I mean, atleast show us that he's the Gat' Damn Flash!


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2011)

Kno7 said:


> Just got on to this series. I have to say I'm very pleased with the first few episodes. I just wish I had a better knowledge of comic book mythology though.
> 
> The mole has to be Artemis, kids shows are usually straightforward with these kinds of plot lines.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 15, 2011)

i am the only one that thought that old man in the newest episode looked similar to Iroh.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 15, 2011)

Ben's last reply made me lol. He is really pushing for Superboy to be the mole.

I have no problem with it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

It's like I said, Superboy is the safest choice to make. After him, Artemis is, but just feels too obvious...


----------



## The Potential (Feb 15, 2011)

Way to obvious, honestly.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 15, 2011)

People were saying that shows like this are usually obvious with the mole. But they forget this is Weisman we're dealing with.

If Artemis is the mole, there will be enough misdirects that by the time it's revealed she is considered the least likely lol


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Ben's last reply made me lol. He is really pushing for Superboy to be the mole.
> 
> I have no problem with it.



Why would the Light, an obvious criminal organization, create Superboy?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 15, 2011)

How can an organization called the light be criminal?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2011)

Still seems like Artemis.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 15, 2011)

They're all moles.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

Clearly Batman is the mole.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 15, 2011)

Narcissus is a mole.


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2011)

Moleman is the mole


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 15, 2011)

I am in no way a mole


----------



## The Potential (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Potential! The moles clearly Superman.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 16, 2011)

Whomever drew Artemis clearly didn't have a clue about bows.  When she drew back an arrow, it was between her index and middle finger.  I've never seen that type of draw - eva (didn't notice the others however).  Even worse was all of the strings of her compound bow were drawn back as she drew her bow.

Yeah, yeah - I know: who the hell is looking at the bow


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 16, 2011)

compound bows do all the work for you apparently so I guess this is just one of those times to highlight how shes really not Ollie's niece.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 16, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Narcissus is a mole.



Curses. I've be discovered.


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2011)

I think its time we all played a game of...whack-a-mole.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 16, 2011)

It's clear... Artemis is the mole! Spedy... I mean Red Arrow approached her


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 16, 2011)

King Vegeta said:


> Connor building up his harem just by being present.



He's like Sasuke, he'll they'll both emo as well!



> It's like I said, Superboy is the safest choice to make. After him, Artemis is, but just feels too obvious...



But she was send by Batman/Green Arrow who already know her background, Red Arrow mentioned that they lied about her being Green Arrow's niece to join the Team. If anything she'll be a cover agent send by Batman/Green Arrow to find out who the real mole is.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2011)

Its Aqualad, his too "perfect'


----------



## Darc (Feb 16, 2011)

This show is really good, watched 'em all on Youtube today since I was off, its no Justice League or Teen Titans(yet) but I'll be keeping up.

"Hello Megan" angers me tho....


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its Aqualad, his too "perfect'


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea, does Aqualad have a flaw? I guess he's kinda quiet and kinda boring but that's it


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 16, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea, does Aqualad have a flaw? I guess he's kinda quiet and kinda boring but that's it



Is being overly serious a flaw? because that's the only thing I can think of. I'm sure they'll flesh him out down the line some though


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 16, 2011)

So I guess nobody thinks the mole is Artemis, but that she's a double agent actually working for Batman? 'Cause thats what it looked like to me.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 17, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Is being overly serious a flaw? because that's the only thing I can think of. I'm sure they'll flesh him out down the line some though



He's nowhere near TT Robin level though. The show is still in early stages, so we can't judge too quickly, he'll come around, probably. _Hopefully_.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 17, 2011)

Darc said:


> This show is really good, watched 'em all on Youtube today since I was off, its no Justice League or Teen Titans(yet) but I'll be keeping up.
> 
> *"Hello Megan" angers me tho....*



It angers us all..


----------



## Roy (Feb 17, 2011)

I've only ever seen the clips when they replace someone with The Flaming C. Looks like  a fun show though.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 17, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> He's like Sasuke, he'll they'll both emo as well!
> 
> 
> 
> But she was send by Batman/Green Arrow who already know her background, Red Arrow mentioned that they lied about her being Green Arrow's niece to join the Team. If anything she'll be a cover agent send by Batman/Green Arrow to find out who the real mole is.




This might be plausible.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 17, 2011)

tropes page ^


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2011)

Every time I visit TVtropes, no matter what the subject, I can almost never summon the will power to leave before it sucks so much of my life away.


----------



## Glued (Feb 17, 2011)

One of the characters is going to die before the end of the season. It will probably be Aqualad.

Aquaman's adopted father, dead
Aquaman's Biological father, dead
Aquaman's Biological mother, went insane and died
Aquaman's first born son, killed by black manta
Aquaman's mentor, Vulko, killed by Spectre
Aquaman's other son, Koryak, Killed by spectre
First Aquagirl, killed by chemicals
Second Aquagirl, dead
First Aqualad, Garth, dead
Aquaman's former girlfriend, dead
Dolphin that raised Aquaman first 7 years, Dead


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tvtropes taught me that Kid Flash has indeed been collecting souveneirs from each mission and now I think hes even funnier as the woobie.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> One of the characters is going to die before the end of the season. It will probably be Aqualad.
> 
> Aquaman's adopted father, dead
> Aquaman's Biological father, dead
> ...



Aqualad was actually the one I thought would die when I read that at first too. Not for the same reasons, but he was just the one that came to my mind first.


----------



## Glued (Feb 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Aqualad was actually the one I thought would die when I read that at first too. Not for the same reasons, but he was just the one that came to my mind first.



Aqualad stated that Robin hasn't had enough experience to be leader yet, which means Aqualad will have to die in order for Robin to lead.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aqualad stated that Robin hasn't had enough experience to be leader yet, which means Aqualad will have to die in order for Robin to lead.



That would be a pretty cool death as well
passing the torch to Robin before he dies


----------



## Piekage (Feb 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Every time I visit TVtropes, no matter what the subject, I can almost never summon the will power to leave before it sucks so much of my life away.



Truth. What an evil site.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aqualad stated that Robin hasn't had enough experience to be leader yet, which means Aqualad will have to die in order for Robin to lead.



He hasn't had enough experience watching people die? I don't think I buy this argument, but Aqualad dying does make sense


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

Huh?

I thought it was maturity Robin needed, not experience.

He has the most of that.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 17, 2011)

At first red arrow was kinda annoying to me with his whining, but Im starting to like his character.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Huh?
> 
> I thought it was maturity Robin needed, not experience.
> 
> He has the most of that.



He needs experience working with a team. Since he's used to being part of a dynamic duo who don't need to communicate. Don't think he really needs maturity since he gets down to business when the time comes


----------



## Darc (Feb 17, 2011)

Robin being 13 is so odd, like, a 13 year old kicking ass is crazy and too much of a stretch, should of made him 15 or 16 like in Teen Titans.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree, a well trained 13 year old is ridiculous. I was fine with the aliens and lab accidents and atlantians and robots that can copy physical and mystical powers, but a 13 year old trained in stealth techniques and putting those techniques to use is just too much.


----------



## Glued (Feb 17, 2011)

They have that Preteen runt, Damian Wayne running the Titans now


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> They have that Preteen runt, Damian Wayne running the Titans now



What? no he's not, Wonder Girl was still the leader, and despite Damian assuming he was the leader it wasn't going to happen. Even Dick blatantly said it.

Unless something's changed since the last issue i've read


----------



## Glued (Feb 17, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> What? no he's not, Wonder Girl was still the leader, and despite Damian assuming he was the leader it wasn't going to happen. Even Dick blatantly said it.
> 
> Unless something's changed since the last issue i've read



That is a relief.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> They have that Preteen runt, Damian Wayne running the Titans now



Damian is the worst thing to happen to _Batman_.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 19, 2011)

Tonight's episode was kinda meh.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 19, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Damian is the worst thing to happen to _Batman_.



 If you said this a year and a half ago or whenever the first issues of Morrison BaR came out id agree. But Damian is the shit now.


Anyways, the bad kid in the episode had a terrible VA. Did like the Wally/Artemis banter though.


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 19, 2011)

It piss me off so much that this show and my other favorite show is around 7. God I wish they would switch it with Generator Rex or Clone Wars.


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2011)

You know the Flash, all of them, are probably some of the nicest guys in the DC Universe.

Yet early on they always chase around bad girls before they marry someone else or entering a stable relation. Excluding barry allen and Jay.

Wally West dated both Raven and Magenta before his marriage

Bart Allen had a thing for Ravager before dating Valerie Perez


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know the Flash, all of them, are probably some of the nicest guys in the DC Universe.
> 
> Yet early on they always chase around bad girls before they marry someone else.
> 
> ...



but miss martian is not really a bad girl. She made cookies!


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think she was spitfire Doctor Fate was talking about

Hell, in Teen Titans, Kid Flash was able to convert Jinx to the side of good.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I don't think she was spitfire Doctor Fate was talking about
> 
> Hell, in Teen Titans, Kid Flash was able to convert Jinx to the side of good.



Don't make me miss TT. Now that was a kid flash.


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Don't make me miss TT. Now that was a kid flash.



Umm...what was so great about him, he had one episode and all he did was annoy the hive five.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 19, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> but miss martian is not really a bad girl. *She made cookies!*



 




Ben Grimm said:


> I don't think she was spitfire Doctor Fate was talking about
> 
> Hell, in Teen Titans, Kid Flash was able to convert Jinx to the side of good.



Yeah Artemis lol.  Just a little sexual tension there (despite the fact that he's got the Ms. Martian crush thingy going on).


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Yeah Artemis lol.  Just a little sexual tension there (despite the fact that he's got the Ms. Martian crush thingy going on).



It is the Flash's destiny to chase the bad girl.



typhoon72 said:


> If you said this a year and a half ago or whenever the first issues of Morrison BaR came out id agree. But Damian is the shit now.
> 
> 
> Anyways, the bad kid in the episode had a terrible VA. Did like the Wally/Artemis banter though.



Future Damian Wayne even looks like Grant Morrison.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2011)

Whats so hard about believing a 13 year old can whoop ass?

We have aliens with super strength and can fly at light speed yet a 13 yr old martial artist is hard to believe?

lol


----------



## DanE (Feb 19, 2011)

I think this is a pretty good show but maybe to childish for me but we will see.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> Whats so hard about believing a 13 year old can whoop ass?
> 
> We have aliens with super strength and can fly at light speed yet a 13 yr old martial artist is hard to believe?
> 
> lol



when your dark and serious! than yes.

Lolz if Kid Flash first appearance doesn't give you a good idea why he curb stomps YJ in every category including pimping than there is nothing i have to say.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 19, 2011)

Weakest episode in the series as of now. Plus we have to wait until march 4th for episode 8


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 19, 2011)

This episode may be ok to comic book readers or something but episode 7 bored me to death


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2011)

I love comics and I was also bored.

The worst part about it is that Fate and Kid Flash didn't do anything.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2011)

So far Avengers is the better of the 2


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2011)

I found the avengers unwatchable. I think people's main problem is watching the series with the mindset of bitching about something once 22 minutes have gone by.


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> So far Avengers is the better of the 2



Of course, I'm starting to get the feeling this show is becoming pure fanservice and innuendo. 

Superboy getting his shirt ripped off every episode.
Beach episode with exposed M'Gann.
M'Gann and Artemis making comments on Superboy
M'Gann making female versions of Flash and Robin
Black Canary
Cheshire and Artemis moments.
The latest episode's only purpose was to set up Artemis and Kid Flash.

I think I would rather watch Hulk smash something


----------



## Cromer (Feb 19, 2011)

I keep thinking Red Arrow's the one who's gonna die 

And I haven't even started Avengers yet


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> So far Avengers is the better of the 2


well that you opinion ,in my opinion, i found Young Justice one better.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok episode. some dragged out moments in the heat of battle where essentially nothing happened. Time that could have been spent focusing on Abra Kadabra, although his skills seemed very underwhelming...


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 19, 2011)

Tony Starks voice and suit in Avengers alone makes it unwatchable to me. I know I nitpick a lot but its just stupid stuff in these shows that they could have easily done better. Then again its just my opinion, I probably just need to relax.

Hmmm is it just me or are the character designs of everyone except Superboy and Aqualad look really off when they arent in costume. I cant put my finger on it but they just wrong, like the eyes are too far apart or something.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 19, 2011)

you get used to his voice if you don't think about it too much. and Tony might be getting a new armour soon, incorporating all of that tasty future tech he got. 



Vault said:


> So far Avengers is the better of the 2


agreed. 

and imo even better than Justice League(not JLU... yet).


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 19, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> you get used to his voice if you don't think about it too much. and Tony might be getting a new armour soon, incorporating all of that tasty future tech he got.
> 
> 
> agreed.
> ...



The avengers better than the justice league? You hear that sound? Thats the sound of hell freezing over. 

I'd say that Earthest Mightest Heroes is the best Avengers series we've ever had. While keeping in mind the bar is set pretty low as far as the avengers are concerned. Earth Mightest Heroes isn't even the best marvel series we've had. 

Avengers rant.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The problem with Earth Mightest Heroes, a problem that the JL/JLU avoided, is that each and everyone one of those characters is like gods showing up to battle. Not the bloody power rangers. In JLU each one of those guys could save the world, some twice, so having all of them there to solve a problem better be fucking serious and the show scaled well because of it. Despite the fact that each of those characters were vastly underpowered versions of the original. In Earth Mightest Heroes...errr...yeah not the case, they assemble for things that the hulk or thor or ironman, or captain america can f'ing solo. The best episodes to me were gamma world and the hdyra episode with cap,hawk, and panther. Gravity boy was epic, but meh few plots felt that epic since. 

It also feels the more this show goes along the less badass the avengers seem, hulk used to be a refreshing and my favorite part of the avengers but he is basically what shazam suppose to be. A 5 year old with super strength... also why the fuck does the writers knock him out for 10 minutes at a time. I haven't seen hulk smash something that isn't fodder since...god why the fuck do they plot k.o the hulk repeatedly....

And this whole forum is up in rage over hello megan when the bloody wasp says the equivalent of hello megan every 2 seconds. 




Can't say i see why people don't like this ep, its basically no different than the other eps just less pew pew. Oh right the characters aren't interesting enough for an ep without any pew pew and featuring 2 characters we don't like much anyway. Gotcha fans.


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Can't say i see why people don't like this ep, its basically no different than the other eps just less pew pew. Oh right the characters aren't interesting enough for an ep without any pew pew and featuring 2 characters we don't like much anyway. *Gotcha fans*.



You got nothing

Well because the character in question didn't actually do anything.

In the Superboy episode we see Superboy go to Metropolis and have problems with Superman, Superboy becomes frustrated, Superboy gets his ass kicked and becomes more frustrated, Superboy loses the Amazo to a bunch of machines, even worse was that they were monkey machines, Superboy finally gets his butt kicked by Amazo, finally Superboy starts using his head and applies the advice that Black Canary gave him. He mellowed out a bit and Batman was proud of him. As much as I disliked the previous episode for Superman's behavior it was still better than this. Superboy came to a conclusion on his own the hard way. He didn't have people continuously badgering him. He even tried to seek out help with Superman and later on, black Canary.

In the Artemis intro we get Speedy's new name. We get that Artemis had a shady background and that both green arrow and batman are lying to cover her up. We understand this secret is so deep that Artemis allowed Cheshire to escape. We see that Speedy is actually good at the lone wolf gig. We also see that Speedy suspects Artemis. And we learn that there is a mole. The episode did its job in pushing the plot forward

In this episode Wally is such a dumb ass that he doesn't even believe in magic when its looking him right in the face. We found out one thing, Wally is a liar and is willing to lie about his personal beliefs just to hook up with a girl. And the fight was lifeless, simply because the audience was never introduced to the Nabu entity. I don't care about Nabu because he had no build up this episode yet he gets a fight. Wally and the old man are just standing around talking while someone else is taking care of business. They should have left Nabu out. The episode had no feeling nor emotion.

It didn't develop the plot, it was without emotion and the only thing it does is set up Artemis and Kid Flash

As for the Hulk, I'm go to say this. He is a big baby with uber powers. He's big baby in gigantic purple diapers, that is what the original Hulk was. That was the whole point of the character. The Hulk is a manifestation of Banner's inner child gone on a rampage due to years of abuse under his father.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah this episode was quite, meh.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 20, 2011)

you'd expect being a Superhero(or a sidekick anyway), he'd acknowledge the existence of magic and the supernatural. I mean, Zatarra is a member of the League as is Captain Marvel ffs.



Wuzzman said:


> The avengers better than the justice league? You hear that sound? Thats the sound of hell freezing over.
> 
> I'd say that Earthest Mightest Heroes is the best Avengers series we've ever had. While keeping in mind the bar is set pretty low as far as the avengers are concerned. Earth Mightest Heroes isn't even the best marvel series we've had.
> 
> ...


you forgotten how mediocre season 1 of JL was? Avengers has definitely surpassed season 1 of JL, at the very least. and imo, is probably there with season 2 of JL.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cap, Hulk and Thor could not have solo'd Kang's army . we all saw how he demolished the entire team even, until Iron Man hacked his chair.

and Superman and Flash suffered the same things the Hulk has. besides, it was Kang that KO'd him, not some b-list villain. and it's not like we don't see him, Thor, Supes etc. get mysteriously KO'd in comics to let someone else shine through.

and what is it that Wasp says? I found her annoying to begin with, but she grew on me eventually. Megan otoh, her "hello Megan" just stands out so much.


----------



## Glued (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you kidding me, first season of Justice League was epic. Aquaman cut off his own hand to save his son and then dropped of his brother into a chasm. Hawkgirl beats the crap of green lantern corps, with her bare hands. Draaga adopted the ways of Superman in how to be honorable. In Fury, Wonder Woman face an Amazon with a hatred of men despite the fact that person was herself saved by a man. A Knight in Shadows perfectly drew parallels between Martian Manhunter and the Demon Etrigan. 

Justice League had character development. The closest we've seen from the avengers is Thor eating at a restaurant with his girlfriend. It had themes and mores, something Avengers lack all together. The Avengers is just bunch of guys working together, the Justice league was real team. When Hulk turned his back on Hawkeye or when Wasp had a spat with Hank on the battlefield, it was stupid. Hell they spend more time fighting eachother than they fight the bad guys. T'challa actually needed Caps permission to return to Wakanda.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 20, 2011)

While I like the Avengers yeah it's nowhere near as good as Justice League was. I've just recently started rewatching the Justice League and man it's good. People that say that it's "okay" or "mediocre" are just comparing it to Justice League Unlimited for how freaking great/perfect it was, it being one of the best animated series of all time of course JL would look "okay". But It doesn't change the fact that Justice League itself was _good_ just not as perfect as Unlimited was. 

Justice is like a 9/10 while Unlimited was 11/10. lol


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> In this episode Wally is such a dumb ass that he doesn't even believe in magic when its looking him right in the face. We found out one thing, Wally is a liar and is willing to lie about his personal beliefs just to hook up with a girl. And the fight was lifeless, simply because the audience was never introduced to the Nabu entity. I don't care about Nabu because he had no build up this episode yet he gets a fight. Wally and the old man are just standing around talking while someone else is taking care of business. They should have left Nabu out. The episode had no feeling nor emotion.
> 
> It didn't develop the plot, it was without emotion and the only thing it does is set up Artemis and Kid Flash



You say this as if it were a bad thing. 

It was an episode centering on the development of Wally's character, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You say this as if it were a bad thing.
> 
> It was an episode centering on the development of Wally's character, and I enjoyed it.



He has a good point here. The episode might have been meh to me, but what I did like about it was Wally's development. I actually like the fact that he used science to explain magic. Thats not to far fetched.

Wonder who gets development next...


----------



## Glued (Feb 20, 2011)

Please let it be Aqualad and Black Manta.

I can see it now

Black Manta: Cal, Aquaman never told you about your father
Aqualad: He told me enough, he told me you killed him.
Black Manta: No Cal,...I am your father
Aqualad:It's not true...It's not true.
Black Manta: Search your heart and you shall know it is the truth. Join me and together we shall overthrow Poseidon and rule the Oceans as Father and Son
Aqualad: I'll never join you.
Black Manta: you have no choice


----------



## The Potential (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm hoping for Aqualad as well.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2011)

What  didn't care for was the incarnation of Klarion. I enjoyed the verson of him in Batman: TAS much more. Then it felt like they had to give Nabu an easy way to defeat him after he was losing. I assume that since he escaped the writers plan to use him again in the future, so I hope they can improve on him if they do.

It was nice to see Wally get some development. The set up between him and Aretemis was meh though. At least they might be moving on from all the annoying Superboy fangirl club though, because that is more than welcomed. Some are thinking Aretemis may actually be the character who doesn't survive season 1 just as she and Wally discover that they like each other. 

And Justice League was an excellent cartoon from its very beginning all the way theough Unlimited.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Please let it be Aqualad and Black Manta.
> 
> I can see it now
> 
> ...



Please this.

I liked seeing Wally's intelligent side though, and his development in general, before he was a pretty one note character.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2011)

BTW, why don't we see if we can't get Younj Justice as TV Show of the Month?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> BTW, why don't we see if we can't get Younj Justice as TV Show of the Month?


Wouldn't it be better to wait for a month or two? If it gets elected this month we will have to wait another year before we can vote for it again right? As things stand there isn't a lot to discuss because things haven't been fleshed out. 
On JLU I'm surprised at the undertones they got away with. 
[YOUTUBE]YXNIkkXYlYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Dude, JLU was like an adult show that even my mom watched it


----------



## The Potential (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh man that scene.

Yeah, even my father watched the JL. Man I miss that show.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 21, 2011)

Weakest ep so far, still enjoyable though. I'm sure next weeks will be an improvement



Narcissus said:


> Some are thinking Aretemis may actually be the character who doesn't survive season 1 just as she and Wally discover that they like each other.



On some Joss Whedon shit



Vault said:


> So far Avengers is the better of the 2



BAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!!

Look I even like the Avengers but are you serious? Especially considering YJ is only 7 eps in?


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Im not kidding, this doesnt look promising other than the usual. Because really if they fuck up, the league will be there to bail them out


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Wouldn't it be better to wait for a month or two? If it gets elected this month we will have to wait another year before we can vote for it again right? As things stand there isn't a lot to discuss because things haven't been fleshed out.



Looking at it that way, it would be a better idea to wait. The problem was that Jove was becoming annoyed because many of the months were not very active, save for Glee and this month (Kamen Rider). So he was thinking of removing the section, which would deny the show the chance altogether. But I would prefer for the show to go a little longer so everyone could have more to discuss. 


> On JLU I'm surprised at the undertones they got away with.
> [YOUTUBE]YXNIkkXYlYU[/YOUTUBE]



Ah, that scene. I'm not _too_ surprised considering what kid shows have managed to sneak in somehow, but yeah, that was pretty suggestive.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im not kidding, this doesnt look promising other than the usual. Because really if they fuck up, the league will be there to bail them out



No they won't. First episode when they were underground the league wasn't around to save their bacon. Against Amazo the league wasn't around to save them, when Bane tried blowing them up and they were surrounded on the Island the league wasn't around.



			
				Narcissus said:
			
		

> Looking at it that way, it would be a better idea to wait. The problem was that Jove was becoming annoyed because many of the months were not very active, save for Glee and this month (Kamen Rider). So he was thinking of removing the section, which would deny the show the chance altogether. But I would prefer for the show to go a little longer so everyone could have more to discuss.


=/ That's a shame, if the section is inactive it would probably be better to have a theme of the month instead of a series.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> On some Joss Whedon shit



Whedon is a master of doing that. 

Willow and Tarra. 


Vault said:


> Im not kidding, this doesnt look promising other than the usual. Because really if they fuck up, the league will be there to bail them out



That's a pretty bad reason to not give the show a chance considering that it isn't true, as pointed out, and ignores all of the other developments going on in the show.


Gunners said:


> =/ That's a shame, if the section is inactive it would probably be better to have a theme of the month instead of a series.



Yeah, but the mods apparently have a hard time making sections, so he may not fell inclined to try and have it changed to a theme in place of simply getting rid of it.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 22, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Whedon is a master of doing that.
> 
> *Willow and Tarra. *That's a pretty bad reason to not give the show a chance considering that it isn't true, as pointed out, and ignores all of the other developments going on in the show.
> 
> ...



I was thinking Angel and cordy season 3 finale talk about a cock block on a confession.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

What's up with the deletion, Grimm?

Those were some good points.


----------



## Glued (Feb 22, 2011)

Felt like I was just repeating what has already been said.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 23, 2011)

Great things can never be said enough, Grimm.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 24, 2011)

You know, I wonder why they didn't just use one of the actual Lords of Chaos. I think Mordru would be way too powerful to introduce into the show right now, but they could've used just used another one altogether and used Klarion for something else.


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 24, 2011)

So how is the show shaping up? I haven't had time to watch it, but is it worth a watch?


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2011)

JLU was tight, they had hella adult situations and comments, loved it. Why did it end? I remember just tuning in one day and it didn't come on, so depressing


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah I've been rewatching old episodes, they're so good.

Ah they _did_ get away with a lot of stuff. That Black Canary & Green Arrow scene? Good God.


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> You know, I wonder why they didn't just use one of the actual Lords of Chaos. I think Mordru would be way too powerful to introduce into the show right now, but they could've used just used another one altogether and used Klarion for something else.



I highly doubt any of the higher level big bads will appear on this show. We have a low level Kryptonian who can't lift a bus. A speedster who can barely handle a peak level ninja. A martian who can't alter her density. An archer. A computer hacker. And a fishman.

My guess is that we won't being seeing any Gods, Lords of Chaos, Eldritch Abominations or cosmic entities. 

No Trigon, no Darkseid, no Neron, no Solaris, no Mageddon or any of that.

We'll get a Slade or Luthor as main villains.

I am interested in what T.O. Morrow is planning to do though and whether or not will release Red Volcano, Red Torpedo and Red Inferno to hunt down Red Tornado.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, everyone's still getting stronger. Some for Robin (I know not much about DC comic mythos) wouldn't everyone eventually get strong enough that the show could introduce villains like that, granted the show lasts that long?


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well, everyone's still getting stronger. Some for Robin (I know not much about DC comic mythos) wouldn't everyone eventually get strong enough that the show could introduce villains like that, granted the show lasts that long?



Nope, unlike the Teen Titans, which had a level 12 energy manpulator like Raven. Young Justice doesn't have a gun that big. Raven is the only reason they were able to fight something like Trigon.

I can tell you right now, they don't have a single member at the moment who could handle a big threat even if they grow to their absolute full potential. Superboy may someday handle a planet level threat, but that is about it. If Wally starts breaking the speed of Light barrier then we might see him take on Professor Zoom.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2011)

A recent edition of young justice has superboy and kid flash barely able to put down a static shock villian.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 24, 2011)

Fine with me. Galaxy busting villains do not a compelling show make


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2011)

better than highschool drama


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Fine with me. *Galaxy busting villains do not a compelling show make*



Watching Kid Flash getting punked by ninjas is mind-numbing considering he can easily break the sound barrier.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Watching Kid Flash getting punked by ninjas is mind-numbing considering he can easily break the sound barrier.



TT kid flash solos supervillian teams, yj kid flash gets shitted on by a wanna be ninja.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Watching Kid Flash getting punked by ninjas is mind-numbing considering he can easily break the sound barrier.



Lol definitely, but I have yet to see a tv show get speed right. Maybe I should watch more JLU? 

I'm just saying upping their power levels wouldn't necessarily fix those problems. If anything it would make them worse. 

Hopefully the writers get the hang of the various powers soon, especially Kid


----------



## The Potential (Feb 25, 2011)

Please give me a decent Kid Flash!


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2011)

TT kId flash was such a boss


----------



## Glued (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember the great Brain Robbery where Luthor switched minds with the Flash and basically soloed the whole Watch Tower in JLU. Good times.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2011)

Great episode  Super speed is so versatile that it becomes really broken. Luthor was blowing up walls by vibrating them


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I highly doubt any of the higher level big bads will appear on this show. We have a low level Kryptonian who can't lift a bus. A speedster who can barely handle a peak level ninja. A martian who can't alter her density. An archer. A computer hacker. And a fishman.
> 
> My guess is that we won't being seeing any Gods, Lords of Chaos, Eldritch Abominations or cosmic entities.
> 
> ...



Ah, well no problem as long as they can keep the show interesting. I was just wondering because I remember when they introduced Mordru into JLU, and it took the entire JL to defeat him, but it was off-screen so they could give Booster Gold development.


Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Fine with me. Galaxy busting villains do not a compelling show make



Power levels themselves don't make or break a work of fiction. As long as they are interesting then it can work whether they are strong or weak. When Trigon appeared it was one of the most compelling seasons of Teen Titans.


Ben Grimm said:


> Remember the great Brain Robbery where Luthor switched minds with the Flash and basically soloed the whole Watch Tower in JLU. Good times.



Oh wow, I think I missed that one. I'll have to lok for it.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 25, 2011)

That reminds me: I don't remember seeing the Flash in many episodes of JLA. Is it because he'd solo everyone too easily?


----------



## Darc (Feb 25, 2011)

Why was JLU canceled? Anyone know? =[


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 25, 2011)

They were counting on more anime being imported to the states replacing American animation, 7 years later one piece bombs, naruto does moderately well and bleach never got a dub. Oh and 90% of anime is about little girls currently. Smart forecasting WB execs. Mean while in that same time span we get TT, Avatar, and Spec Spiderman.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You say this as if it were a bad thing.
> 
> It was an episode centering on the development of Wally's character, and I enjoyed it.



I don't know if it was just me, but didn't it seem like the use of magic and Wally's disbelief was a not-so-subtle hint that Wally is (or _was _after this ep.) an atheist?

I'm not trying to stir up any controversy here by saying that, but it seemed like an interesting way to develop his character if it's true.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> They were counting on more anime being imported to the states replacing American animation, 7 years later one piece bombs, naruto does moderately well and bleach never got a dub. Oh and 90% of anime is about little girls currently. Smart forecasting WB execs. Mean while in that same time span we get TT, Avatar, and Spec Spiderman.



Bleach got a Dub


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't know if it was just me, but didn't it seem like the use of magic and Wally's disbelief was a not-so-subtle hint that Wally is (or _was _after this ep.) an atheist?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up any controversy here by saying that, but it seemed like an interesting way to develop his character if it's true.



No, I sort of read it as that a bit too.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 25, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Bleach got a Dub



Is it still on CN?

and no Wally being an atheist doesn't make his character less bland. Actually explains his blandness.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 25, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Is it still on CN?



They're at the Nnoitra fight now. 

With all this JLU talk it brings up the question: when is it ok to end a series? JLU was supposed to end with "Epilogue" but we got a whole season afterward. And I was more than satisfied with how they wrapped it up. Sure, more would not be unwelcome but I hardly see a reason the clamor for it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 25, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> and no Wally being an atheist doesn't make his character less bland. Actually explains his blandness.



Care to explain?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't know if it was just me, but didn't it seem like the use of magic and Wally's disbelief was a not-so-subtle hint that Wally is (or _was _after this ep.) an atheist?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up any controversy here by saying that, but it seemed like an interesting way to develop his character if it's true.



Come on man, don't make me pull out a captain obvious pic.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 26, 2011)

Being an atheist is an interesting trait? I thought that's what all the kids were doing these days lol


----------



## Glued (Feb 26, 2011)

Wally West is a Protestant


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 26, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Come on man, don't make me pull out a captain obvious pic.


Hence me saying 'not-so-subtle'. I also said "is it just me?" because I wasn't sure how many people caught on to that. What may be obvious to me may not be obvious to others. 


Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Being an atheist is an interesting trait? I thought that's what all the kids were doing these days lol


lol If anything I've seen alternative religions pop-up, or people avoiding religious institutions because of fixed traditions but still being spiritual/religious on their own. Atheism has definitely rose in popularity, but not quite that much.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm behind.

Have they stated what species M'Gann is yet?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Care to explain?



Him being an atheist in a comic book universe of super powers and aliens?Yeahs real hard. He is just a bland teenager who just wants to drink, fuck, and party till he dies or reaches 40. The existence or non existence of an afterlife or a deity that runs said afterlife wouldn't change wallys life goals. being atheist is just trendy.


----------



## Glued (Mar 3, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> I'm behind.
> 
> Have they stated what species M'Gann is yet?



Nah, just that she is hiding her true form


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Nah, just that she is hiding her true form



I thought this version of Megan wasn't a White Martian in disguise, but a whole new character?


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 3, 2011)

The creators haven't stated if she's a new character or not IIRC.

There's a new show airing tomorrow and I still haven't seen a preview. Are they advertising at all on CN?


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 3, 2011)

She can't be a white martian since shes been going on about her family for a while now all 20 of her sisters or some such plus her relation to Martian Manhunter.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 3, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> She can't be a white martian since shes been going on about her family for a while now all 20 of her sisters or some such plus her relation to Martian Manhunter.



Well, I suppose they have lied before.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't know if it was just me, but didn't it seem like the use of magic and Wally's disbelief was a not-so-subtle hint that Wally is (or _was _after this ep.) an atheist?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up any controversy here by saying that, but it seemed like an interesting way to develop his character if it's true.



Doubt it. There are lots of scientists who don't believe in hoodoo magic and crap, but yet still believe in a deity. Ken Miller is one of my favorite scientists/person who is knowledgeable of evolution and yet he's a Roman Catholic. Personally, that makes no sense to me, but there are people like that.

I don't think a kid's show like this has the balls to have an atheist character, they are still a very hated minority.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

> Well, I suppose they have lied before.


Would YOU advertise that you're member of a vicious race of alien killers?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aqualad stated that Robin hasn't had enough experience to be leader yet, which means Aqualad will have to die in order for Robin to lead.


Who would be the shows black guy? Static. 

Also I don't want to see Robin as leader, I like the Bat family as much as the next guy but I'm sick of them always featuring.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

I want to see Robin die. There's like 5 billion other Robins to take his place anyways.

Oh and Static on the team would be FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 3, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Would YOU advertise that you're member of a vicious race of alien killers?



Of course not! Which is why they could be lieing. It would make for a nice twist if they made her the offspring of a "viciuos race of alien killers".

I'd like to see that.


----------



## Glued (Mar 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Who would be the shows black guy? Static.
> 
> *Also I don't want to see Robin as leader, I like the Bat family as much as the next guy but I'm sick of them always featuring.*



I feel your pain.

But there are numerous reasons Aqualad will probably die.

1) You can't kill Robin, Kid Flash or Superboy. They have immunity due to their popularity

2) You can't kill the love interests, so the girls are safe

3) He's the son of a childkiller, while the rest of the group are related to heroes.

4) People from the Aquaman family always die, and they generally stay dead.

-Aquaman's son, dead
-Aquaman's other son, Koryak, dead
-Original Aqualad, dead
-Original Aquagirl, dead
-Thomas Curry, dead
-Aquaman's mother, dead
-Atlan (Pre-retcon Aquaman's father), dead and retconned out of existence
-Aquaman's mentor, Vulko, dead.
-The Landlubber trio, dead
-His girlfriend from when he and Mera were separated, dead
-The dolphin that raised him, dead and (Retconned out of existence by Geoff Johns)
-The son of the Original Aqualad, dead

Do you see a pattern here?

5) Robin is going to get that throne and Aqualad is in his way.

6) Aquaman's reputation does not help considering the Superfriends basically ruined his rep. Hell they were even making fun of Aquaman on the Big Bang Theory.

They will probably replace him with Static, Aquagirl (Lorena), Cyborg, Herald, Firestorm, or Bumblebee.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 4, 2011)

Static has a personality, this show isn't ready for him.


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Static has a personality, this show isn't ready for him.



Superboy seems to developing one at the moment.


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks Red Tornado from Batman: Brave and Bold is better than this one.

[Youtube]9oNvtX3GAtw[/Youtube]


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> 2) You can't kill the love interests, so the girls are safe



False, love interests die all the time for the sake of drama.

The rest are good points though


----------



## TheWon (Mar 4, 2011)

I tell you after that moment on today's YJ between Megan and SuperPimp! Before Red Tornado comes in the room, and you here that banging. I thought my boy was having sex in the Kitchen! 

God to see Garth in it, and also explaining why he is not Aqua Lad!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2011)

Black Manta all right 

Edit: is that silhoutte for The Light look Like Ra's al Ghoul to anyone else but me?


----------



## hehey (Mar 4, 2011)

Rabin shouldve been able to do what Batman did to Clayface.


----------



## Knight (Mar 4, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Black Manta all right
> 
> Edit: is that silhoutte for The Light look 's Like Ra's al Ghoul to anyone else but me?



Probably Owlman. 

I wish they went into detail of the Black Manta and Jackson relationship more.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2011)

Was that all the Flashes under one roof in that scene?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 4, 2011)

I really liked this episode

Megan knows her place....in the kitchen

Aquaman got his game on bow chicka wow-wow

Aqualad got  cock-blocked by his best friend 

Robin and Bats played some B-Ball

Artemis's mom is Asian....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Artemis's mom is Asian....



That might explain the connection with Cheshire Cat


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 4, 2011)

I have to say Garth was a real dick this episode. I mean hooking up with Tula while Kal is gone is all types of wrong.

Also Artemis lives with a chinese Oracle? Was that Lady Shiva?

Barry mutherfuckin Allen in the house speeding all over the place. Also Dick is a crybaby with daddy issues who can punch holes in the wall. not needed at all.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Barry mutherfuckin Allen in the house speeding all over the place.



Golden Age Flash too. I distinctly remember the old guy being called Jay


----------



## The Big G (Mar 4, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Also Dick is a crybaby with daddy issues who can punch holes in the wall. not needed at all.



He's channeling his inner Superboy while Superboy is transforming into Pimpboy


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 4, 2011)

Dick is still mad because hes not leader though and then he gets even madder when Batman wants to talk to Kal instead of him. Hes acting way too entitled for a 13 year old.

Superboy staring at a blank TV...........see thats why people don't like you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally had time to start watching this show.

Man, is Superboy feeling the cloning blues hard.

And Batman being more considerate than Superman?

Damn.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2011)

I really liked this episode and Superboy has too much pride.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 4, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Black Manta all right
> 
> Edit: is that silhoutte for The Light look Like Ra's al Ghoul to anyone else but me?



It was definitely Ra's. I can't think of anyone in the DC Universe who has that three-point looking hair. But anyways...

- On the previous episode, I didn't mind it but it just didn't grab me. It's interesting to have Wally as a serious skeptic, and fits with his character (If you didn't notice, his only magical villain is one which is completely based on high technology. Of course he's going to believe that people using magic are using some sort of technology. This isn't Dr. Thirteen-type stuff... or it is, but more like the Seven Soldiers one than the forgotten characters miniseries). But like people said... there wasn't anything which really happened.
- On this, Weisman and his staff need to figure out what to do with Wally, because his character really isn't working. It's not his power level (Seriously, is that what we are really concerned with?), but just his powers; Weisman just does not use his powers well. Super-speed can do fun stuff without being too powerful, but we just see a lot of fast acrobatics so far. I'm okay with that, but that can't be the only thing. It's okay to get punk'd by a ninja (that's what ninjas _do_), but with all that science he needs to start applying it with his powers.
- Did anyone think Klarion reminded them of Jerry Lewis? It was literally the _first_ thing that came to mind, and I hated it until I realized he was an agent of Chaos. After that, it really made a lot more sense.
- On power level: It's obvious that their powers are going to grow. If the team is up to full power, we have to realize that we have a speedster, a half-Kryptonian, and a Martian on the team. One of the reasons you couldn't use Kid Flash on TT was because he was ridiculously more powerful than most of the characters. TT got away with having powerful characters for being a lot goofier than what YJ is trying to be, as well as the tried and true "Great Power comes with Great Insanity" limit on Raven. I actually prefer them at this level (outside of my problems with Wally) than being more representative of their comic book counterparts.

On tonight's episode:
- I really enjoyed this one. It balanced the characters well (One in the spotlight, with good little moments for almost all the characters) and the main story was really, really good. I think it helps seeing the characters in their off-time at home, which was the strength of _Spectacular Spider-Man_. Okay, a bit different, but I think it worked to see what drives these characters.
- I actually liked Dick becoming a bit jealous and wanting the top spot. Kind of weird having him play basketball with Bruce, but a neat little moment.
- This is the only time where "Hello, Megan" actually worked as a line. It was brief, not _completely exaggerated_ and felt natural.
- What the hell was up with Superboy watching the static? Was he catching a subliminal message or something? Weird part, but I'm sure it's going to have some sort of implication later.
- Atlantis fucking rocked. I loved the magic, and I think all the cameo characters had justice done to them.
- Black Manta was pretty bad-ass, too. I liked the plan to get Starro out, and I only wish there had been a bit more dialog/one-on-one fighting between he and Aqualad.
- Yes, that was Jay Garrick. She said "retired speedster".


----------



## Talon. (Mar 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> It was definitely Ra's. I can't think of anyone in the DC Universe who has that three-point looking hair. But anyways...
> .
> - Yes, that was Jay Garrick. She said "retired speedster".



Neither can I. LOL.

Joy Garrick is


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Neither can I. LOL.
> 
> Joy Garrick is



Aquaman's brother, the Villainous Ocean Master


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aquaman's brother, the Villainous Ocean Master



Its official 

Bad fashion sense runs in the family


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aquaman's brother, the Villainous Ocean Master



he'd actually be kinda intimidating...if it wasn't for the mask flaps.


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

You know this episode was awesome

Vulko cameo
Lagoon Boy cameo
And even a Topo cameo.

I'm actually shocked that they even remembered Lagoon Boy.


Black Manta seems to be disappointed in his son.

Queen Mera was kicking some major ass.

I wonder if Black Manta is going to kill Aquaman's child like he did in the comics or if Tula will get killed off by Chemo...nah, its still a kids show

Orm, seems to be hiding his treachery away from Aquaman. My guess is that Orm is the shadowy light figure and has become Ocean Master already.


PS: One thing disappoints me about this episode, Aquaman didn't do any fighting.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

Does Red Tornado have surveillance cameras in the building? Looked as though he stepped in the room with expectations based on the earlier scene.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 5, 2011)

The Flashes in one house!

Batman playing basketball with Robin!

Cameo city in Atlantis!

This episode really rocked my socks!


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep, pretty good episode!

I can't believe how good the art is. That first view of Gotham City at the beginning of the ep is amazing.

Would have liked to see Aquaman fight too but oh well.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Aqualad seems to be oblivious about Black Manta being his father. They will have a Vader moment.

The episode did a great job portraying Prince Orm's deception. Orm stayed with the Queen rather than going to protect Starro. Orm barely reacted to Mera's pregnancy. Black Manta makes contact with an Ocean Master silhouette. 

Most people don't know this, but Aquaman is the very first superhero to ever become a father. The pregnancy really does justice.


The episode further developed Miss Martian's relation to Superboy.

Robin is showing his frustration of not being leader.

Batman taking time to have fun and play around.

The whole Flash family under one roof.

Artemis's life in poverty and her crippled mother.

Topo telling a story in epic fashion. 

Black Manta even telling his men to stand down when he had a clear shot at Kaldur.

So many things happened in this episode. So much character development. So much world development. Great Plot development. This episode is the best one of the series.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2011)

that superboy sure is hottie. For a teenager. And a cartoon


----------



## The Big G (Mar 5, 2011)

I kinda hope Mera goes insane like in the comics


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2011)

is Artemis adopted,her mother seems to be asian?

Garth was voiced by Yuri Lowenthal using his Sasuke Uchiha voice.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

The Big G said:


> I kinda hope Mera goes insane like in the comics



Mera went insane because Black Manta killed her child. I don't think they will go that far on this show.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 5, 2011)

Just a question for those who read the comics. 

When shit starts going down, will Cadmus deliver?
As villains I mean.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Just a question for those who read the comics.
> 
> When shit starts going down, will Cadmus deliver?
> As villains I mean.



Who knows, Cadmus is sometimes portrayed as evil and sometimes as good. Dubbilex and the Guardian have always been staunch Superman allies. The JLU animated series made them the bad guys. This whole light council is something I've never even heard about.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow this series is really good, I wish Marvel would approach their cartoons in the same way.


Yeah, yeah you're all about to throw Spectacular Spider-man at me I know..


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Delta Shell said:


> Wow this series is really good, I wish Marvel would approach their cartoons in the same way.
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah you're all about to throw Spectacular Spider-man at me I know..



Hulk TAS was very well written the first season. X-men TAS was one of the best series during the 90s and lasted 6 seasons. The Silver Surfer, though incredibly short and lasted one season, was very deep and philosophical.



Linkdarkside said:


> is Artemis adopted,her mother seems to be asian?
> 
> Garth was voiced by Yuri Lowenthal using his Sasuke Uchiha voice.



Fun little trivia, Garth was despised and the Atlantians wanted to kill him as a child for having purple eyes.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

I still can't understand why the Silver Surfer was canceled. The dialogue was complex with good vocabulary. It dealt with themes such as slavery, reality, fiction, Eastern philosophy, forgiveness, the death penalty, accountability, revenge, morality, fantasy vs reality, yet it got canceled.


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 5, 2011)

Disney hinders Marvel more then they help them. The new Avengers show could have reached a better audience of CN instead of being put on Disney XD.

Also we now know the origins of Hello Megan its a TV show that Miss Martian watches. I think she and Dick even had a conversation about this that got cut off in ep 3.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Avengers is a purely plot driven show with little room for character development. However Gamma World and Kang the Conqueror were both able to successfully pull off long arching plotlines, very epic. T'challa and Wasp are just there to take up space, they have no role. T'challa unlike Wally will not even get a love interest. Hell, they got rid of T'chall during the Kang invasion.

Avengers is going for the whole epic feel while Young Justice is more of a coming of age.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hulk TAS was very well written the first season. X-men TAS was one of the best series during the 90s and lasted 6 seasons. The Silver Surfer, though incredibly short and lasted one season, was very deep and philosophical.
> .



Ah yeah sure, those shows were good, I meant more recent efforts. I loved a lot of the 90's marvel cartoons.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone predict a future episode in this series?

I'd like to see one, with all the sidekicks being grown. What would they do about Aqualad though? He is still in the comics as a young super hero. If my memory serves me correctly, all of the YJ roster have grown up in the comics besides Aqualad..

Guess they would just make his own story......or kill him off...


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy shit they even had Lori Lamaris in this episode.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Anyone predict a future episode in this series?
> 
> I'd like to see one, with all the sidekicks being grown. What would they do about Aqualad though? He is still in the comics as a young super hero. If my memory serves me correctly, all of the YJ roster have grown up in the comics besides Aqualad..
> 
> Guess they would just make his own story......or kill him off...



There was a series in Titans where all the titans met their future counterparts turned evil.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2011)

Good episode.

I know it's irrelevant now, but to whoever disagreed with me pages ago about how knowledge on comic mythos makes watching superhero shows more enjoyable, I think you've been proven wrong.

You guys are pointing out all of this stuff that I didn't even know or notice 

Anyone know where I can read comics online


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There was a series in Titans where all the titans met their future counterparts turned evil.



Not all of them Bart was still a good guy if I remember things correctly.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There was a series in Titans where all the titans met their future counterparts turned evil.



Are you talking about Teen Titans? If you are, I must have missed that future episode.

I only recall the one where, Starfire went into the future and met Nightwing, a broken down Cyborg, circus act Beastboy and a.......lonely Raven..

*EDIT:*... Your talking about the comic... huh..


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2011)

Best YJ ep so far, all of the cameos worked very well


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the attention to detail they pay. Like when Aquaman shook Aqualad's hand he used his left hand to fully embrace him. Body language is something that is often overlooked.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Good episode.
> 
> I know it's irrelevant now, but to whoever disagreed with me pages ago about how knowledge on comic mythos makes watching superhero shows more enjoyable, I think you've been proven wrong.
> 
> ...



Even without all the cameos, you can still enjoy this well written episode. Its not like Lori, Lagoon Boy or Vulko actually did anything.

Hell, most people who aren't hardcore Aquaman fans probably wouldn't have been able to notice these cameos either.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> I didn't realize there were so many freaks in Atlantis...they really need to institute a proper eugenics program. FFS there was even some poor kid with an Octopus for a head, he looked like a mind flayer. Is bestiality not outlawed in Atlantis?



They're not Atlanteans, but they are Aquaman's friends.

Lagoon boy was given citizenship, Topo the Squid boy is a long time friend


----------



## Talon. (Mar 5, 2011)

Fucking Topo 

didnt Yuri Lowenthal do a voice?


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 5, 2011)

That was a good ass episode. Maybe the best of the series so far.

So how long were Aqualad and that girl together before he went to the surface? Because if it they were together for a long time, 2 months doesnt seem like that long to wait.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 5, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Dick is still mad because hes not leader though and then he gets even madder when Batman wants to talk to Kal instead of him. Hes acting way too entitled for a 13 year old.



Cuz no 13 year old acts that way



FreeCow said:


> you know how many boyfriends/girlfriends a teenager can go through in a 2 month period?



That's why he asked how long they were together


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2011)

So. . . anyone think that Artemis is NOT the mole?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2011)

inb4 Grimm and his pic of Lex Superboy


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> inb4 Grimm and his pic of Lex Superboy



  [/IMG]



1.21 Gigawatts said:


> So. . . anyone think that Artemis is NOT the mole?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

How did Conner shave his head? The blades should break.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> Black Manta all right
> 
> Edit: is that silhoutte for The Light look Like Ra's al Ghoul to anyone else but me?



Yes it did. The recent one looked like Ocean Master (Aquaman's brother Orm) to me. This show is awesome.

Black Manta's helmet looks so much better then it did before.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 5, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> So. . . anyone think that Artemis is NOT the mole?





Stunna said:


> inb4 Grimm and his pic of Lex Superboy




 Kills me everytime.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> Probably Owlman.I wish they went into detail of the Black Manta and Jackson relationship more.



I have a feeling that we'll be seeing Manta again sooner or later in this season, him being the father of a main character and all.



> Black Manta even telling his men to stand down when he had a clear shot at Kaldur.



I didn't even notice that Grimm. But in the comics he said that he didn't care about him. Do you think the writers will change that?

I have a feeling that Superboy or Wally are going to die. But most likely Superboy.

Anyone predict a future episode in this series?

I predict that the next episode will have the characters lost in the desert without their memory.

And that episode 22 will be about Robin. Specifically his past with Bruce.



> I'd like to see one, with all the sidekicks being grown. What would they do about Aqualad though? He is still in the comics as a young super hero. If my memory serves me correctly, all of the YJ roster have grown up in the comics besides Aqualad..
> 
> Guess they would just make his own story......or kill him off...



Well... I don't think Artemis is grown up in the comics. Neither is Superboy or Miss Martian.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice episode. Pretty much anything I would say has already been said. Good writing, great development all around (and Aqualad needed some), nice side bits (though it was kinda confusing to see Superboy stare at the TV screen like that [possible a Chekhov's Gun]), and I do wish Black Manta and Aqualad could've had a bit more interaction, but I think they're saving it for later. Having Ocean Master as one of the Light silhouttes also makes sense from the context in the episode too. I also further doubt Artemis is the mole, and am leaning much more to an unwlling Superboy. 


Wuzzman said:


> Him being an atheist in a comic book universe of super powers and aliens?Yeahs real hard. He is just a bland teenager who just wants to drink, fuck, and party till he dies or reaches 40. The existence or non existence of an afterlife or a deity that runs said afterlife wouldn't change wallys life goals. being atheist is just trendy.



Ah, ok then. When you put it this way, it makes sense.

As for a possible replacement for the character who dies, I love Static, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I have a feeling that we'll be seeing Manta again sooner or later in this season, him being the father of a main character and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Manta is murderer and a sadist. But he's also insane, he gave a mercenary of his gills to breathe under water.

My guess is that Black Manta at one point or another wants Kaldur to become a monster.

It also eats away at Manta that his son is working for his nemesis, Aquaman.

The greatest feeling I get from Manta though is a sense of disappointment. 


The Potential said:


> Kills me everytime.





Gunners said:


> How did Conner shave his head? The blades should break.



Probably made of some sort of Metallo and Amazonium alloy.



Lee-Sensei said:


> Yes it did. The recent one looked like Ocean Master (Aquaman's brother Orm) to me. This show is awesome.
> 
> Black Manta's helmet looks so much better then it did before.



No doubt it is Ocean Master.

Black Manta's helmet, for once, looks menacing.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2011)

It would seriously be hilarious if Superboy really did shave his head in the cartoon.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

If Superboy _died _he'd more than likely return mid season.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Well... I don't think Artemis is grown up in the comics. Neither is Superboy or Miss Martian.



Miss Martian and Artemis sure, but Superboy?? Wasn't he in Teen Titans with Dick aka Nightwing/Batman, his grown up persona?

I could have sworn Superboy has been around far longer to the point where he should be grown.....


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> Black Manta is murderer and a sadist. But he's also insane, he gave a mercenary of his gills to breathe under water.
> 
> My guess is that Black Manta at one point or another wants Kaldur to become a monster.
> 
> ...



Dissapointment in how they used his character in the series? Or dissapointment in his son working for Aquaman? I think you mean the second one.

I liked how they made the helmet look.



> Miss Martian and Artemis sure, but Superboy?? Wasn't he in Teen Titans with Dick aka Nightwing/Batman, his grown up persona?
> 
> I could have sworn Superboy has been around far longer to the point where he should be grown.....



Superboy's part of the New Generation of sidekicks with Cassie Sandmarks, Tim Drake, Arrowette, and Bart Allen.

He showed up after that famous arc where they killed off Superman in the Nineties. In the comics he's probably 17 or something by now though.

When he first joined the Titans he was 15 I think.

Am I the only one who wants to see the Joker in Young Justice? That would be awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2011)

Mindcontrolled Superboy makes more sense.

As for Black Manta. . . I like the size of his helmet in the cartoon. I always found it oversized and comical in the comics.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> Mindcontrolled Superboy makes more sense.



Then what?



> As for Black Manta. . . I like the size of his helmet in the cartoon. I always found it oversized and comical in the comics.



Agreed. It always looked kind of ridiculous in the cartoons. Hopefully the people at DC will pick up on this and change his helmet a bit.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Dissapointment in how they used his character in the series? Or dissapointment in his son working for Aquaman? I think you mean the second one.
> 
> I liked how they made the helmet look.



I believe that Black Manta is severely disappointed in his son and would rather have a son with more ambition.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> I believe that Black Manta is severely disappointed in his son and would rather have a son with more ambition.



That's true. He was telling his son that he shouldn't waste his talent surving Aquaman.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Miss Martian and Artemis sure, but Superboy?? Wasn't he in Teen Titans with Dick aka Nightwing/Batman, his grown up persona?
> 
> I could have sworn Superboy has been around far longer to the point where he should be grown.....



Tim Drake and yes, also I don't think he has been around that long, less time than Tim who is in his mid-late teens.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait a minute, the girl and the fat boy. 

The girl must have been Sheeva and the fat boy must have been meant to symbolize Blubber.

I was wondering why they only showed Lagoon boy without the rest of the Landlubber trio


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> Tim Drake and yes, also I don't think he has been around that long, less time than Tim who is in his mid-late teens.



Tim Drake came out in the late eigties and Superboy came out in the early nineties.


How do you find all of these scans.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> How do you find all of these scans.



Comicvine, wikipedia.

I also have some old Aquaman back issues. Peter David run.

Aquaman comics at my local shot used to cost about 2.50 or 1.00 for back issues.

All of a sudden, the back issue prices have risen to 6.50.

You know DC Comics are real assholes, or should as I say Geoff Johns is a real asshole. He's trying his hardest to retcon the entire Peter David run on Aquaman.

Everything from the death of Atlan, him being raised by a dolphin for the first 7 years of his life, to his former girlfriend, the existence of Koryak (The other son of Aquaman). Geoff Johns is trying to pretend none of it ever happened.

Which is sad since Peter David had the longest run on Aquaman ever and made up a huge chunk of the 90s Aquaman.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> Comicvine, wikipedia.



Well that's good to hear. It's been pretty hard for me to find scans.



> I also have some old Aquaman back issues. Peter David run.
> 
> Aquaman comics at my local shot used to cost about 2.50 or 1.00 for back issues.
> 
> All of a sudden, the back issue prices have risen to 6.50.



Yeah. The prices are rising.

Anyone else think that the Light's Headquarters the Hall of Doom? Afterall, they're using the Hall of Justice.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Superboy's part of the New Generation of sidekicks with Cassie Sandmarks, Tim Drake, Arrowette, and Bart Allen.
> 
> He showed up after that famous arc where they killed off Superman in the Nineties. In the comics he's probably 17 or something by now though.
> 
> When he first joined the Titans he was 15 I think.



Ahh, ok I see. In that case, they should have used Bart Allen and Tim Drake. Instead, we get Dick And Wally who should be Nightwing and The Flash.

Would it have been so hard to just make them Bart & Tim? Their suits look more like theirs anyway.....

I mean this is Young Justice. And in the comics, the YJ team had Tim and Bart....


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Well that's good to hear. It's been pretty hard for me to find scans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hall of Doom, could be or they may all just be linked electronically.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 5, 2011)

So the main villain this week was the Black Manta you guys have been talking about? 

Good episode, but the pacing of the Artemis scene felt rushed and the dialogue felt a bit off. Maybe it was just me though. Love the visual of Dick and Bruce playing ball together.

Aqualad didn't really get any more interesting this episode. I think they wasted a good opportunity for conflict with having him accept his friends getting together so quickly but a lot was going on so I guess there wasn't time. 

Flashes scene was nice. 

I agree with the poster that said this was the best use of "Hello Megan" yet. How racist is it that the two aliens (almost) hook up? What, they aren't good enough for humans?

Also why was Red Tornado trying to run interference? I wonder if the League has any policy on hooking up with teammates, or if they have policies just for YJ.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> Ahh, ok I see. In that case, they should have used Bart Allen and Tim Drake. Instead, we get Dick And Wally who should be Nightwing and The Flash.
> 
> Would it have been so hard to just make them Bart & Tim? Their suits look more like theirs anyway.....
> 
> I mean this is Young Justice. And in the comics, the YJ team had Tim and Bart....



You make a good point. But the series takes place on an Earth where superheroes are pretty new. Robin's been around for 4 years.

In the comics Dick Grayson was Robin for 10 years before Jason Todd showed up (for about a year or two). Then Tim Drake took over.

I would like to see Nightwing, Wally West Flash, Troia, and Tempest though. Maybe they will do a future episode. They di that in Teen Titans, The Batman, and Batman the Brave and the Bold.



> Hall of Doom, could be or they may all just be linked electronically.



They're probably linked up electronically, but I have a feeling that they're going to use the Hall of Doom some time in this series.

The arts amazing.



> I agree with the poster that said this was the best use of "Hello Megan" yet. How racist is it that the two aliens (almost) hook up? What, they aren't good enough for humans?



No. They aren't.

Artemis has got the hots for Superboy. And I think Superman will probably be with Lois Lane when she shows up (it's inevitable).


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

> I agree with the poster that said this was the best use of "Hello Megan" yet. How racist is it that the two aliens (almost) hook up? What, they aren't good enough for humans?


Yeah Wally hasn't been hitting on Megan since episode 3.

Anyway it isn't racist, they're more likely to 'hook up' because they have the most in common.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> You make a good point. But the series takes place on an Earth where superheroes are pretty new. Robin's been around for 4 years.
> 
> In the comics Dick Grayson was Robin for 10 years before Jason Todd showed up (for about a year or two). Then Tim Drake took over.
> 
> I would like to see Nightwing, Wally West Flash, Troia, and Tempest though. Maybe they will do a future episode. They di that in Teen Titans, The Batman, and Batman the Brave and the Bold.



I guess if they wanna' go with that I'm cool. I need a future episode though, with Wally as The Flash & Dick as Nightwing. While I'm at it, how about somes cameos of Bart & Tim..




Gunners said:


> Yeah Wally hasn't been hitting on Megan since episode 3.
> 
> Anyway it isn't racist, they're more likely to 'hook up' because they have the most in common.



He was hitting on Megan in episode 7 "Denial". So much so he almost got the team killed...


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see the Joker in Young Justice? That would be awesome.



I doubt we'll see him because the show's focus is on the kids, and if the Joker gets involved then I'm certain Batman would be expected to be involved as well. It would surprise me if the writers actually manage to make an episode with the Joker and don't have Batman too involved. But I do love the Joker though.

So, Professor Ivo and Klarion seem to be the only two villains not linked to the Light so far. I wonder how what other characters will be used who are seperate from the Big Bad.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 5, 2011)

Who is Garth? Could someone explain that to me?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> So. . . anyone think that Artemis is NOT the mole?



It's now to obvious for it to be her...It's going to be Superboy, it just has to be at this point.



Narcissus said:


> Nice episode. Pretty much anything I would say has already been said. Good writing, great development all around (and Aqualad needed some), nice side bits (though it was kinda confusing to see Superboy stare at the TV screen like that [possible a Chekhov's Gun]), and I do wish Black Manta and Aqualad could've had a bit more interaction, but I think they're saving it for later. Having Ocean Master as one of the Light silhouttes also makes sense from the context in the episode too. I also further doubt Artemis is the mole, and am leaning much more to an unwlling Superboy.
> 
> 
> Ah, ok then. When you put it this way, it makes sense.
> ...



I've heard rumors about them bringing Secret in...but I wouldn't mind Static.

Kinda want Kid Lobo though.



Narcissus said:


> It would seriously be hilarious if Superboy really did shave his head in the cartoon.



"The TV made me do it"

Would be funny if it was that though...that the static TV had some brainwashing for Superboy in it.




The Potential said:


> Ahh, ok I see. In that case, they should have used Bart Allen and Tim Drake. Instead, we get Dick And Wally who should be Nightwing and The Flash.
> 
> Would it have been so hard to just make them Bart & Tim? Their suits look more like theirs anyway.....
> 
> I mean this is Young Justice. And in the comics, the YJ team had Tim and Bart....



I think they used Dick and Wally, because they were more well known that Tim and Bart.



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> So the main villain this week was the Black Manta you guys have been talking about?
> 
> Good episode, but the pacing of the Artemis scene felt rushed and the dialogue felt a bit off. Maybe it was just me though. Love the visual of Dick and Bruce playing ball together.
> 
> ...



I think Tornado just heard the racket and came to investigate



The Potential said:


> I guess if they wanna' go with that I'm cool. I need a future episode though, with Wally as The Flash & Dick as Nightwing. While I'm at it, how about somes cameos of Bart & Tim..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I should hate Wally for that episode, but his desperate desire to get laid is actally kinda amusing in a dickish kind of way.



FeiHong said:


> Who is Garth? Could someone explain that to me?



In the comics he was the first Aqualad...and would later take the name Tempest. he's dead now though


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

> I guess if they wanna' go with that I'm cool. I need a future episode though, with Wally as The Flash & Dick as Nightwing. While I'm at it, how about somes cameos of Bart & Tim..



They might in one of those "future" episodes.



> I doubt we'll see him because the show's focus is on the kids, and if the Joker gets involved then I'm certain Batman would be expected to be involved as well. It would surprise me if the writers actually manage to make an episode with the Joker and don't have Batman too involved. But I do love the Joker though.



Well... they could kind of do the same thing that they did in the last episode. Have Aquaman away on League buisness so that the kids get to deal with him. Although I generally like him more when he's dark. Like in Under the Red Hood. He was awesome there.

I like him too. He's my favorite villain.



> I know I should hate Wally for that episode, but his desperate desire to get laid is actally kinda amusing in a disckish kind of way.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2011)

> 1) You can't kill Robin, Kid Flash or *Superboy*. They have immunity due to their popularity



Hey. They killed him before.



> 4) People from the Aquaman family always die, and they generally stay dead.
> 
> -Aquaman's son, dead
> -Aquaman's other son, Koryak, dead
> -Original Aqualad, dead



To be fair Garth died very recently and he'll probably be revived like Aquaman.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 6, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I've heard rumors about them bringing Secret in...but I wouldn't mind Static.
> 
> Kinda want Kid Lobo though.



I'm not too worried with who they bring in, just as long as they do a good job handling the character. I'm sure they can make it interesting.

But it was still sad to hear about Dwayne McDuffie dying though.



> "The TV made me do it"
> 
> Would be funny if it was that though...that the static TV had some brainwashing for Superboy in it.



That would be funny. "Not even Batman would suspect us to send mind controlling waves... THROUGH THE TELEVISION!"




Lee-Sensei said:


> Well... they could kind of do the same thing that they did in the last episode. Have Aquaman away on League buisness so that the kids get to deal with him.



Of course they _could_ do it. It's more a matter of _would_ they do it.


> Although I generally like him more when he's dark. Like in Under the Red Hood. He was awesome there.



Yeah, they did a great job on him in that movie, and I doubt this show will get that dark. But he also works for just comedic effect too, like a few episodes of Batman: TAS.


> I like him too. He's my favorite villain.



He's one of mine. Of course, he's at his best in the comics.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Fun little trivia, Garth was despised and the Atlantians wanted to kill him as a child for having purple eyes.


um ,i wonder if that coincidental lol.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Hey. They killed him before.



Yeah, but if they kill they would bring him back. I doubt Weisman would do that.



> To be fair Garth died very recently and he'll probably be revived like Aquaman.



Tell that Tula, Aquagirl.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 6, 2011)

Someone wanna quickly explain to me why Aqualad is the only black guy in Atlantis? Not being sarcastic, I'm honestly wondering


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2011)

If Secret comes in, I'm going to mark the fuck out.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2011)

> Of course they could do it. It's more a matter of would they do it.



Maybe they will. I just want to see him.



> Yeah, they did a great job on him in that movie, and I doubt this show will get that dark. But he also works for just comedic effect too, like a few episodes of Batman: TAS.



Yeah. I doubt it would get that dark. But like you said he could be used for comedic effect.



> He's one of mine. Of course, he's at his best in the comics.



That's true.



> Yeah, but if they kill they would bring him back. I doubt Weisman would do that.



That's true. Another person that might die is Artemis. Her interactions with Red Arrow and Cheshire seemed to suggest that she's been involved in some shady buisness.



> Tell that Tula, Aquagirl.



Tell that to Barry Allen, Flash.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2011)

Well the writing didn't get any better. But this was a good episode simply because aqualad is a strong character. The writers obviously know what to do with him and like him very very much. Probably because he was created by the writers. I do like flashes of the robin i actually like which gave the episode a big plus for me. Didn't care much for everyone else off time plot. Garth is such a limp dick...tula must have no taste in men at all.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Someone wanna quickly explain to me why Aqualad is the only black guy in Atlantis? Not being sarcastic, I'm honestly wondering


Because he isn't even Atlantean, he's the son of Black Manta. In the comics, Kaldur's mother was kidnapped by evil Atlanteans from Xebel, and they performed heinous experiments on him to turn him into one of them.

But personally, I believe Black Manta himself may have had something to do with the experiments. Black Manta has done experiments on his own men to give them gills.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Maybe they will. I just want to see him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barry Allen was a beloved hero. The Flash is more popular than Aquaman


----------



## Talon. (Mar 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Because he isn't even Atlantean, he's the son of Black Manta. In the comics, Kaldur's mother was kidnapped by evil Atlanteans from Xebel, and they performed heinous experiments on him to turn him into one of them.
> 
> But personally, I believe Black Manta himself may have had something to do with the experiments. Black Manta has done experiments on his own men to give them gills.



damn. thats crazy.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2011)

> Barry Allen was a beloved hero. The Flash is more popular than Aquaman



But Aquaman was revived.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 6, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Why is Black Manta so mean?



i would say because he's black....buuuuuuuut.....


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Why is Black Manta so mean?



Silver Age Black Manta at first stated that since black people were so abused an oppressed on land, he planned to take over the Oceans to create a utopia for black people. Yeah, I would ignore the Silver Age.

After killing Aquaman's baby, we find out that he just wanted all the gold and treasure in Atlantis.

This was retconned. We find out that Black Manta actually was an autistic child who was tortured and sexually abused by people on a ship as a child. While he was being tortured he saw Aquaman outside his window, he cried out for help, but Aquaman couldn't hear him. When he grew up, he hated both Aquaman and the Ocean.

We later find out that he is mad at the Atlanteans for stealing his girlfriend and turning his son into a freak. However he's working with the same Atlanteans who did this. He later states that he never cared about his son or the mother of his son, they mean nothing to him. 

My guess is that Black Manta is just a sick man trying to take everything that belongs to Aquaman while doing experiments on people and himself. He wants to rule the Oceans and take all that belongs to Aquaman.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> But Aquaman was revived.



Aquaman's son, dead and has been dead since the end of the silver age.
Koryak, gone.
Lagoon Boy, comatose.
Tula, dead.
Dolphin, dead.
Garth's son, dead.
Vulko, dead.

People in the Aquaman family usually don't come back and I doubt Garth will either.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2011)

So basically Black Manta is evil cause the plot says so.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2011)

> Aquaman's son, dead and has been dead since the end of the silver age.
> Koryak, gone.
> Lagoon Boy, comatose.
> Tula, dead.
> ...



That's true, but I still think that Garth's coming back. He's more important then the rest of those guys. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.



> So basically Black Manta is evil cause the plot says so.



He had a very traumatic experience in his child hood.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> So basically Black Manta is evil cause the plot says so.



Not really, he's had different reasons over the years to hate and despise Aquaman depending on the writer. The same way Luthor once hated Superman for causing his baldness.

I personally always favored Peter David's run on Aquaman.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah so Black Manta was a regular human. That makes more sense. For some reason it didn't occur to me that Black Manta would actually be black lol.

Oh Silver Age


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Ah so Black Manta was a regular human. That makes more sense. For some reason it didn't occur to me that Black Manta would actually be black lol.
> 
> Oh Silver Age



I'm just waiting for the Vader moment.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 6, 2011)

His mask and voice make the soon to come Vadar moment all the sweeter.

Man Black Manta had a F'd up child hood.....


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, he even chopped off Aquaman's hand like Vader chopped off Luke's hand



Yep, Aquaman lost his hand...again.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yep, he even chopped off Aquaman's hand like Vader chopped off Luke's hand
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Aquaman lost his hand...again.



 Yes, I remember that issue.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

I swear, Geoff Johns in the comics and Greg Weisman in cartoons, the two of them are trying to turn Black Manta into Vader.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I swear, Geoff Johns in the comics and Greg Weisman in cartoons, the two of them are trying to turn Black Manta into Vader.



LOL i know right?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yep, he even chopped off Aquaman's hand like Vader chopped off Luke's hand
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Aquaman lost his hand...again.



He's dead again, supposedly.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Talon. said:


> LOL i know right?



Aquaman: "Use the Ocean Kaldur."
Kaldur: Aquaman
Aquaman: Use the Ocean.



1.21 Gigawatts said:


> He's dead again, supposedly.



He just got reabsorbed by the white lantern, he'll be back. Besides we've seen the previews of him as Emperor Aquaman from Flashpoint.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 6, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Well the writing didn't get any better.



How didn't it? What was written badly? You are always very critical of the show, but provide some justification here. I can't think of a poorly-written part during the episode.



> But this was a good episode simply because aqualad is a strong character. The writers obviously know what to do with him and like him very very much. Probably because he was created by the writers.



Uh, a lot of what people liked were the things surrounding Aqualad. The episode is about Aqualad (nominally), but there are a lot of characters who are sharing the story: Tempest, Tula, and Orm most notably, as well as the small vignettes showing off the home lives of the others (I'm including Black Manta as part of the Aqualad storyline). Aqualad might have been the center, but it was hardly because of his character design that this episode succeeded on so many levels.



> Didn't care much for everyone else off time plot.



Really? I thought that was one of the best parts, as it contrasted how they acted with their home life. They all opened up not only possibilities, but insight into how and why their characters act.

Kid Flash came off as goofy but not dickish (like he normally does) and he became unique because he is really the only person with what could be considered a "normal" life. I could go into this more (Especially the fact that he actively attempted to become a superhero, rather than having it thrust upon him), but I think showing that the Flashes are much closer to a family than any other characters differentiates him in a special way.

Megan and Conner are different from the regular group because they only really have each other. Neither has a home or a family for support and are cut off from the rest of the world. Red Tornado's there... but I'd argue he comes off more as a chaperon than anything. "Head home? I am home." sums it up nicely.

What does Robin go home and do? Train. While we've only seen the good of Aqualad as a leader, we can see that there is jealousy from Dick. Whether it is because he wants to be the leader or he wants that recognition from Batman is up to you. Batman also shows himself off as a good father and recognizing Dick's needs, which is something I love about this show. He's very involved in Dick's development as an adult, which is something often lost when the characters are adapted (or hell, even in the comics sometimes).

Artemis' homelife is interesting as well. I think her mother's condition is part of the reason why she is no longer part of the League of Assassins/Shadows. I'm also fairly sure that I know who her father is, but I think that's been obvious for a while.

I don't understand how any of those didn't do a great job at developing the characters and showing the viewer why they are the way they are.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yep, he even chopped off Aquaman's hand like Vader chopped off Luke's hand
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Aquaman lost his hand...again.



I was naive. I thought they'd actually let him keep it this time.



> His mask and voice make the soon to come Vadar moment all the sweeter.
> 
> Man Black Manta had a F'd up child hood.....



Oh yeah. That was messed up.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2011)

Well that origin of Black Manta was retconned.

Now apparently as a boy he was locked up in Arkham Asylum. They tried to treat him for his autism, but didn't know how. The Doctors at Arkham did cruel experiments on him that cleared his head, but left him kind of evil. He killed one of the doctors.

While at Arkham he had a television set and was amused by Aquaman.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, because when I think "Autistic Treatment and Study", I think Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2011)

It's been about 45 years and we only just found out what his first name is.



> Now apparently as a boy he was locked up in Arkham Asylum. They tried to treat him for his autism, but didn't know how. The Doctors at Arkham did cruel experiments on him that cleared his head, but left him kind of evil. He killed one of the doctors.
> 
> While at Arkham he had a television set and was amused by Aquaman.



I still can't help, but think about the first version though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well that origin of Black Manta was retconned.
> 
> Now apparently as a boy he was locked up in Arkham Asylum. They tried to treat him for his autism, but didn't know how. The Doctors at Arkham did cruel experiments on him that cleared his head, but left him kind of evil. He killed one of the doctors.
> 
> While at Arkham he had a television set and was amused by Aquaman.



Because when I think of the bastion of mental health and top notch Autism research I think Arkham, the place that practically has walls made of paper, and a revolving door policy


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 7, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garth being a non character despite being one of the potential candidates for being Aquamans right hand man? Aquaman would have picked "that" guy as Aqualad over Blaklad? Oh wellz.I am not assuming the episode wasn't good, i am assuming that it was aqualad that made the episode watchable and the writers haven't shown such care to the other cast besides speedy. 

Artemtis sob story isn't pulling any strings. Oh no she is a troubled teen in the hood, oh wait she knows batman and green arrow... both of which are pulling out one favor after another for the chick, and most of those favors probably aren't even appreciated going by the undertones of this episode. Great character builder when our noble hood chick has to be guilted into accepting something from fucking batman.  

Kid Flash being a buffoon even at home? Yep really wanted to see that. 

Superboy and Miss Martian. The tweeen love story of 2 awkward people being awkward. Didn't hate it, but i would have fast forwarded it if that all it amounted to. Point blank, Megan wants her some superboy and can't say it, superboy don't know where babies come from. Match made in heaven.

Again only robin was the one watchable. Why? Because it showed robin being a member of the bat family since he was 5 and not some hacker taught some random assortment of martial arts. I've liked mostly every iteration of robin except this one and probably some shitty 70's and 40's version. And finally this episode showed robin taking himself seriously and not just using his brain to invent crappy puns and roll his eyes at his teammates cause he just "knows".  

The reason I am critical of this show is because it can do better. The premise was about a bunch of kids accomplished in there own rights who figure they should be heroes in their own rights. Good. By episode 2 we get a clear impression that the leagues decision to stick these kids in the closest daycare was not only the right decision but justified. In 8 episodes only Aqualads shows signs of actually living up to his desired title of member of the justice league. Not surprising he is the most consistently fun to watch. 

When Speedy walk off and calls his fellow teammates little children..he was right. And the show isn't fun if speedy was right. Hell its annoying. Watching Speedy barrel through a base of bad guys to get to that scientist showed that he was indeed a hero in his own right and doesn't need baby sitting. Sure he may not be perfect, attitude and not managing to destroy those tech bots and save the girl, but he showed that at least he deserved to be taken seriously. That is why the teen titans worked so well, its not about power levels but COMPETENCE. Those kids deserved their own HQ, their own city to protect and their own rougues gallery because they were competent enough to handle that much responsibility. Perfect no? But each one of them could and have saved the day, even the team clown like beast boy.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriously Wuzzman, shut up. It gets irritating seeing you bitch and moan about every series you watch. 

I don't have a problem with people having complaints about a series but they become meaningless when the person is fishing for reasons to complain.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 7, 2011)

oh please I only piss and moan about subpar adaptions of marvel and dc latest work. It took like 19 episodes for wolverine and the xmen to be worth watching. I watch no ordinary family


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Garth being a non character despite being one of the potential candidates for being Aquamans right hand man? Aquaman would have picked "that" guy as Aqualad over Blaklad? Oh wellz.I am not assuming the episode wasn't good, i am assuming that it was aqualad that made the episode watchable and the writers haven't shown such care to the other cast besides speedy.



No, Kaldur chose to leave his studies and become Aqualad. Kaldur wanted to be the next generation of Aqualad. If you remember Topo's story, Garth wanted develop his skills in sorcery, while Kaldur wanted to become a hero. Garth has greater magical potential and unleashed a tempest. Both Garth and Kaldur working together stopped Black Manta's plan. Both Garth and Kaldur working together saved Aquaman from Ocean Master.



> Artemtis sob story isn't pulling any strings. Oh no she is a troubled teen in the hood, oh wait she knows batman and green arrow... both of which are pulling out one favor after another for the chick, and most of those favors probably aren't even appreciated going by the undertones of this episode. Great character builder when our noble hood chick has to be guilted into accepting something from fucking batman.
> 
> Kid Flash being a buffoon even at home? Yep really wanted to see that.



It isn't supposed to pull strings nor show Kid Flash as a buffoon. It contrasted the life of Artemis with that of Kid Flash. Kid Flash has a family that loves him and has very sunny disposition. Artemis came from a rougher background.



> Superboy and Miss Martian. The tweeen love story of 2 awkward people being awkward. Didn't hate it, but i would have fast forwarded it if that all it amounted to. Point blank, Megan wants her some superboy and can't say it, superboy don't know where babies come from. Match made in heaven.



Agreed.



> Again only robin was the one watchable. Why? Because it showed robin being a member of the bat family since he was 5 and not some hacker taught some random assortment of martial arts. I've liked mostly every iteration of robin except this one and probably some shitty 70's and 40's version. And finally this episode showed robin taking himself seriously and not just using his brain to invent crappy puns and roll his eyes at his teammates cause he just "knows".



Yes and it showed that Kid Flash is a part of the Flash Family since day he was born in a loving family. Hell they even had a birthday for Jay Garrick. It shows that Wally is privy to love and adoration that most of his team mates don't have. Setting a type of mood and showing what type of universe Wally comes from.



> The reason I am critical of this show is because it can do better. The premise was about a bunch of kids accomplished in there own rights who figure they should be heroes in their own rights. Good. By episode 2 we get a clear impression that the leagues decision to stick these kids in the closest daycare was not only the right decision but justified. In 8 episodes only Aqualads shows signs of actually living up to his desired title of member of the justice league. Not surprising he is the most consistently fun to watch.
> .



Not really, Superboy was able to make a connection with Black Canary, accept help from others, Superboy even learns to use his head in combat where at first he was just an angry maniac. Superboy at point blank even asked Superman to help him and Superman refused. He's serious about trying to become a Superman.Robin was even able to handle a virus from infecting and stealing all the info in wayne tech. Megan was able to create a plan that effectively helped the team defeat Mister Twister.

They made a compromise, the Young Justice has so far handled Bane, Mister Twister, Amazo, Cinder Block and Black Manta.



> When Speedy walk off and calls his fellow teammates little children..he was right. And the show isn't fun if speedy was right. Hell its annoying. Watching Speedy barrel through a base of bad guys to get to that scientist showed that he was indeed a hero in his own right and doesn't need baby sitting. Sure he may not be perfect, attitude and not managing to destroy those tech bots and save the girl, but he showed that at least he deserved to be taken seriously. That is why the teen titans worked so well, its not about power levels but COMPETENCE. Those kids deserved their own HQ, their own city to protect and their own rougues gallery because they were competent enough to handle that much responsibility. Perfect no? But each one of them could and have saved the day, even the team clown like beast boy



Right cause Starfire bringing in a moth that could destroy all of humanity. Cyborg implanting a super chip that makes him go into overdrive. Robin abandoning his friends. The Teen Titans were far from competent, and there were plenty of times when the group should have failed then fallen flat on their faces. When their flaws nearly spelled complete disaster for them. Hell the very first episode had Robin and Cyborg screwing up an attack on Cinderblock

Speedy maybe doing well at the moment, but you and I both know that his behavior is going to get him into serious trouble later down the line.

To say that last episode had bad writing is bologna. It established plot points such as Aquaman's baby. It showed us Black Manta and his disappointment as well as interest in Kaldur. It showed vague signs of Ocean Master hiding in the back ground. It created an atmosphere of a living breathing world were father's play basketball with their sons. Old speedsters having birthdays. Where magic is an intricate part of life.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think anyone is claiming this show to be perfect; it certainly has its flaws. But it also has some prety good parts too. I think it just needs more time.

You're holding it to too high of a standard if you try to compare it to JL or JLU, and Teen Titans had its flaws too, but it was still a great cartoon.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> It isn't supposed to pull strings nor show Kid Flash as a buffoon. It contrasted the life of Artemis with that of Kid Flash. Kid Flash has a family that loves him and has very sunny disposition. Artemis came from a rougher background.



We also found out what her name was.



> Point blank, Megan wants her some superboy and can't say it, superboy don't know where babies come from. Match made in heaven.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 7, 2011)

Most of your bullshit has already been addressed by Ben, but I want to put my own spin on part of it.



Wuzzman said:


> The reason I am critical of this show is because it can do better. The premise was about a bunch of kids accomplished in there own rights who figure they should be heroes in their own rights. Good. By episode 2 we get a clear impression that the leagues decision to stick these kids in the closest daycare was not only the right decision but justified. In 8 episodes only Aqualads shows signs of actually living up to his desired title of member of the justice league. Not surprising he is the most consistently fun to watch.



There was totally not the idea that the league was sticking them in a glorified "daycare center". There was the idea that (and I know this is an odd concept to you) _they actually took an interest in their development together._ That's something that has never actually been done on a show: superheroes actually training their sidekicks.

And I don't think they are that green; they've done reasonably well in all their missions.

- They didn't get killed by AMAZO after the League completely botched post-fight cleanup. That, alone, should stand for something.
- They stopped the venom shipments with no real losses.
- They protected a HVT from the League of Shadows. Considering the League's guys had an advantage for being on offense, willingness to kill, and experience, they did pretty well.
- They did defeat Mr. Twister, despite initial setbacks.

The only episode where they didn't do anything was Dr. Fate, and to be fair they _did_ find and save Dr. Fate. While they've had growing pains, they haven't really failed anything to the point where I thought they were inept. The entire concept of the show is that they are learning to be a team, and you can't show that without having some shortcomings.



> When Speedy walk off and calls his fellow teammates little children..he was right. And the show isn't fun if speedy was right. Hell its annoying. Watching Speedy barrel through a base of bad guys to get to that scientist showed that he was indeed a hero in his own right and doesn't need baby sitting. Sure he may not be perfect, attitude and not managing to destroy those tech bots and save the girl, but he showed that at least he deserved to be taken seriously.



Sometimes it's easier to do things on your own than with a team. While you might have more firepower, things like coordination and cooperation are difficult when you've only been with people for a short amount of time. Speedy is probably the most experienced kid outside of Robin, and he's obviously older than them (I think he's 17 or 18).

More to the point, give me one of the missions that the YJ team has been on that Speedy could pull off alone.



> That is why the teen titans worked so well, its not about power levels but COMPETENCE. Those kids deserved their own HQ, their own city to protect and their own rougues gallery because they were competent enough to handle that much responsibility. Perfect no? But each one of them could and have saved the day, even the team clown like beast boy.



Bull and shit. Let's go through the first 8 episodes of Teen Titans:

1) Robin and Cyborg fuck up, allowing Cinderblock to get away. _Cyborg attempts to quit the team due to being frustrated with Robin's leadership, and Robin doesn't really care._ It takes the team literally going on strike in the middle of a battle for Robin to reconcile with Cyborg, and they eventually save the day.
2) Starfire _quits the team_ due to her sister upstaging her. I leave you to tell me whether that makes her look bad or her teammates look bad.
3) The Titans _*LOSE THEIR OWN BASE TO H.I.V.E., DESPITE OUTNUMBERING THEM*_. I mean, holy shit, it's the _*third episode*_.
4) Robin has to have his life saved by one of the C-List villains turning to the side of good. This episode didn't have much to it, really.
5) Cyborg pushes himself to the point of losing all his power in a chase, despite knowing that he needed to change power cells.
6) Raven loses it and nearly kills Dr. Light. Whoops.
7) The team almost gets turned into marionettes when they just take them out of the mysterious package and start playing with them. I mean, fuck, this is Superhero 101 here.
8) Nothing, really. Though I suppose Aqualad does bail them out when Trident fucks up their little ship.

Okay, so _where_ is this competence? Am I missing it? Shit, aren't I leaving out the time where Slade could have killed the entire team with a flick of a switch?

Face facts: You're being bitching for the sheer joy of bitching. The Titans weren't more competent when they started out. In fact, I'd say they were less competent. 

Then again, Teen Titans was, for the most part, a show which was based around telling a moral. Plots from show to show are really minimal (Slade's multiple appearances don't really constitute a running plot. At least, to me it doesn't...), and the show was aimed at a much younger demographic. Problems were obviously more dramatic because the subtlety would be lost on the much younger audience it was trying to reach. Teen Titans certainly got more mature, but it didn't start that way and I hardly think it was an awesome show out of the gate. It got good because it took the time to get past the growing pains.

Let me use another example from something you keep going back to: Wally West from Teen Titans. Awesome character, right? Well, not really. He's less a character and more of a plot device for Jinx's change. That entire episode was not about him, and if it had been it would have been exceedingly boring: he basically trashes the entire H.I.V.E. team with minimal effort. He's not the hero resolving the conflict. Instead, he IS the conflict, and we see how the H.I.V.E. team reacts, changes, and grows because of him.

Same thing with Young Justice: if they always won effortlessly, what would be the point of watching them? This is a show about watching sidekicks grow up into real heroes, and all the problems which come with it. It's a much different show from Teen Titans; these characters have lives outside of superheroing... or want one. Teen Titans was generally based around a single-episode problem which was almost always solved by the end and imparted some moral on the audience. Young Justice seems to have more of a "myth arc" to it, and its taking its time creating a world with problems that generally aren't solved at the end of episodes and will have future resolutions. 

If we are going to compare Young Justice to anything, it has to be Justice League. Justice League had a rough first season, despite having two of the biggest names in comic books coming off of two excellent solo series. Looking at the start of Justice League, I like Young Justice's approach and endgame better. They are balancing characters better than JL did (For all my problems with Kid Flash right now, they are handling him better than the handled Superman initially) and their world-building is absolutely superior. JLU is great, but that's two seasons and a huge amount of storyline from the beginning.

Young Justice is not a perfect show. Hardly. But it is a remarkably solid show, especially compared to other team shows. It has a lot of great things going for it, and outside of one misstep episode ("Welcome to Happy Harbor"), it's been very good. It has an interesting set of characters and a lot more possibilities than comparable shows ever had. While you might dislike it, come up with better reasons than the horribly shallow ones you've already used.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

So. Does anyone else think that they'll possibly bring in one of the Wonder Girls or Kyle Rayner as a member of the team? Or maybe that Red Arrow's going to join the team?



> Speedy is probably the most experienced kid outside of Robin, and he's obviously older than them (I think he's 17 or 18).



The Young Justice Wiki sais that he's 18. Which begs the question: why won't they let him join the League? He's an adult afterall.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> So. Does anyone else think that they'll possibly bring in one of the Wonder Girls or Kyle Rayner as a member of the team? Or maybe that Red Arrow's going to join




Kyle, no, not at all. I would be disappointed in the Guardians if they chose a human child for the corps. Alien children I don't mind though since they should be smarter than us.




> The Young Justice Wiki sais that he's 18. Which begs the question: why won't they let him join the League? He's an adult afterall.



Not everyone can join the league. Aquaman at one point dissolved the league and later snubbed Green Arrow, Canary and Hawkman when remaking the league for being unable to be full time leaguers.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> Kyle, no, not at all. I would be disappointed in the Guardians if they chose a human child for the corps. Alien children I don't mind though since they should be smarter than us.



Wasn't he seventeen or something when he started out as a GL though? He doesn't have to be like Robin's age or anything. He could be the oldest on the team. 17 or 18. I just want to see more Green Lanterns is all. Hopefully they'll have a GL based episode with Hal Jordan and John Stewart or something.



> Not everyone can join the league. Aquaman at one point dissolved the league and later snubbed Green Arrow, Canary and Hawkman when remaking the league for being unable to be full time leaguers.



Yeah, I know, but that's different because Roy seems like the kind of guy that would be totally commited.

* I do agree with you though. His attitude's going to get him in a lot of trouble in a future episode that's for sure.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Green power ring is the most powerful weapon in the Universe. Think about it, do you really want a kid with MOST powerful weapon in the Universe on this team.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> Green power ring is the most powerful weapon in the Universe. Think about it, do you really want a kid with MOST powerful weapon in the Universe on this team.



Yeah. That's what I was just thinking about. Not really. I just want to see GL's fight.

Of course. They may end up with some extremely powerful guys anyways. But between Superboy and KF they may already have to overpowered teens on the Team.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Yeah. That's what I was just thinking about. Not really. I just want to see GL's fight.
> 
> Of course. They may end up with some extremely powerful guys anyways. But between Superboy and KF they may already have to overpowered teens on the Team.



Perhaps, but I don't want to see GL depowered like KF and Superboy.

PS: Another tidbit of trivia about one of the mermaids this episode. Lori Lamaris was Superman's love interest through college after he left Smallville. She kept her mermaid parts hidden under a blanket while using a wheelchair


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> Perhaps, but I don't want to see GL depowered like KF and Superboy.



I suppose so. KF and Superboy are definitely going to get more powerful though.



> PS: Another tidbit of trivia about one of the mermaids this episode. Lori Lamaris was Superman's love interest through college after he left Smallville. She kept her mermaid parts hidden under a blanket while using a wheelchair



I had a comic with her in it, but I didn't know she was a mermaid.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 7, 2011)

I knew Speedy was older than the rest of them. And Ben is right; despite his age, there are still other standards. I mean, looking at that line-up you really have a lot to prove before you can join. It kind of shows why people like Green Arrow and Batman are so damn special; despite having no powers, they are on a team with two Green Lanterns, one of the greatest magicians, Wonder Woman, Superman, Captain Atom and Marvel, among others. Roy's rescue was neat, but it's nothing the YJ team couldn't have done (likely better, too). This brings up a question:

Should younger members who seek to join the JL be held to different standards than older ones? A good example: Compare Roy Harper and Booster Gold. If both of them were to join at the same time, and Booster didn't get the kiddie treatment because he's significantly older, is that wrong?

Kyle is at least in his early 20's; he's an art student outside a bar when he gets the ring and he's dating a model. Unless he's the luckiest teenager alive, he's really too old... and should be. 

But hey, I'm fairly sure we'll be getting Zatanna since Zatara is part of the league right now. Always wanted to see her get a regular spot on a TV show, and this seems as good as any.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I knew Speedy was older than the rest of them. And Ben is right; despite his age, there are still other standards. I mean, looking at that line-up you really have a lot to prove before you can join. It kind of shows why people like Green Arrow and Batman are so damn special; despite having no powers, they are on a team with two Green Lanterns, one of the greatest magicians, Wonder Woman, Superman, Captain Atom and Marvel, among others. Roy's rescue was neat, but it's nothing the YJ team couldn't have done (likely better, too). This brings up a question:
> 
> Should younger members who seek to join the JL be held to different standards than older ones? A good example: Compare Roy Harper and Booster Gold. If both of them were to join at the same time, and Booster didn't get the kiddie treatment because he's significantly older, is that wrong?
> 
> ...



Obviously Roy is more dedicated than Booster. However this version of Speedy is incredibly aggressive. Speedy is missing the most important thing when it comes to being a hero, caring about people. If he really cared about his friends he would have joined the Young Justice to keep an eye on Artemis. The only thing Speedy seems to care about is respect and his ego.



Lee-Sensei said:


> I had a comic with her in it, but I didn't know she was a mermaid.



Dating a mermaid, Superman is a pimp.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont see any GLs getting added to the team.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> I knew Speedy was older than the rest of them. And Ben is right; despite his age, there are still other standards. I mean, looking at that line-up you really have a lot to prove before you can join. It kind of shows why people like Green Arrow and Batman are so damn special; despite having no powers, they are on a team with two Green Lanterns, one of the greatest magicians, Wonder Woman, Superman, Captain Atom and Marvel, among others. Roy's rescue was neat, but it's nothing the YJ team couldn't have done (likely better, too). This brings up a question:
> 
> Should younger members who seek to join the JL be held to different standards than older ones? A good example: Compare Roy Harper and Booster Gold. If both of them were to join at the same time, and Booster didn't get the kiddie treatment because he's significantly older, is that wrong?
> 
> ...



Is it really fair to compare his rescue to what the YJ's could've done? Afterall. He's just one person and they have a lot more power behind them (Superboy).



> Obviously Roy is more dedicated than Booster. However this version of Speedy is incredibly aggressive. Speedy is missing the most important thing when it comes to being a hero, caring about people. If he really cared about his friends he would have joined the Young Justice to keep an eye on Artemis. The only thing Speedy seems to care about is respect and his ego.



He does seem to care about them. I wasn't sure he did at first, given the way he was talking to all of them. But he did tell Artemis she had better not hurt his friends.

And the League was messing with them. He just doesn't want to play that game anymore. Funny thing though. I've been thinking about it and isn't Captain Marvel one of the Leaguers in the series?

Yes. They're too young for the League.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Is it really fair to compare his rescue to what the YJ's could've done? Afterall. He's just one person and they have a lot more power behind them (Superboy).



No, you're right. It's not fair, though it was more a response to the idea that "Roy Harper is the only one who is competent and doing something." I think most, if not all the members of YJ could have done what he did. Perhaps better, perhaps worse, but they would have done it. The difference is that Roy went off and did it alone, while the members of Young Justice would have did it as a team.



> He does seem to care about them. I wasn't sure he did at first, given the way he was talking to all of them. But he did tell Artemis she had better not hurt his friends.
> 
> And the League was messing with them. He just doesn't want to play that game anymore. Funny thing though. I've been thinking about it and isn't Captain Marvel one of the Leaguers in the series?
> 
> Yes. They're to young for the League.



Were they really messing with them? Again, I have to wonder if they simply felt having two standards (One for kids, one for adults) was the best way to deal with the possible immaturity of kids. Kids might be powerful and experienced, but they still do think much differently than adults do; they comprehend things differently and it's not until you are hitting 17-18 that you are really thinking the same way as an adult. Sure, there could and can be exceptions, but I think they were trying to ease them in rather than simply hitting them with too much at once. Plus there are things that kids still have to do (School!) before they can really commit.

And on Captain Marvel: While he's a kid, he's got the body of an adult and the Wisdom of Solomon. Special circumstances .


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Is it really fair to compare his rescue to what the YJ's could've done? Afterall. He's just one person and they have a lot more power behind them (Superboy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*S Wisdom of Solomon*
H Strength of Hercules
A Stamina of Atlas
Z Power of Zeus
A Courage of Achilles
M Speed of Mercury

Key words Wisdom of Solomon


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> So. Does anyone else think that they'll possibly bring in one of the Wonder Girls or Kyle Rayner as a member of the team? Or maybe that Red Arrow's going to join the team?
> 
> 
> 
> The Young Justice Wiki sais that he's 18. Which begs the question: why won't they let him join the League? He's an adult afterall.



Kyle I really don't see happening...If we get a Wonder Girl it will probably be Cassie


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Of course, no one cares about Donna Troy


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> No, you're right. It's not fair, though it was more a response to the idea that "Roy Harper is the only one who is competent and doing something." I think most, if not all the members of YJ could have done what he did. Perhaps better, perhaps worse, but they would have done it. The difference is that Roy went off and did it alone, while the members of Young Justice would have did it as a team.



Good point.



> Were they really messing with them? Again, I have to wonder if they simply felt having two standards (One for kids, one for adults) was the best way to deal with the possible immaturity of kids. Kids might be powerful and experienced, but they still do think much differently than adults do; they comprehend things differently and it's not until you are hitting 17-18 that you are really thinking the same way as an adult. Sure, there could and can be exceptions, but I think they were trying to ease them in rather than simply hitting them with too much at once. Plus there are things that kids still have to do (School!) before they can really commit.





> And on Captain Marvel: While he's a kid, he's got the body of an adult and the Wisdom of Solomon. Special circumstances .





> S Wisdom of Solomon
> H Strength of Hercules
> A Stamina of Atlas
> Z Power of Zeus
> ...



Aqualad seems pretty wise. But seriously, it was a joke. I thought the "" smiley would've made that obvious.



> Kyle I really don't see happening...If we get a Wonder Girl it will probably be Cassie



I figured that they'd probably use Donna. After all, they have the original Speedy, Robin, and Kid Flash.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2011)

The problem is not a lot of people know who Donna Troy is or even that she was the original Wonder Girl. With Cassie the casual reader and watcher would know that she's Wonder Girl and has always been Wonder Girl and is also the current leader of the Titans.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

No one cares about Donna Troy, not even the Wonder Woman fans.

She's just there because she was a Titan.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> The problem is not a lot of people know who Donna Troy is or even that she was the original Wonder Girl. With Cassie the casual reader and watcher would know that she's Wonder Girl and has always been Wonder Girl and is also the current leader of the Titans.



By that logic. Bart should have been kid flash.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> By that logic. Bart should have been kid flash.



You know the difference between Cassie and Donna, people actually care about Cassie.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 7, 2011)

A Superboy/Miss Martian/Wonder Girl love triangle?

Yes please


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> The problem is not a lot of people know who Donna Troy is or even that she was the original Wonder Girl. With Cassie the casual reader and watcher would know that she's Wonder Girl and has always been Wonder Girl and is also the current leader of the Titans.



You make a good point. She hasn't had very much exposure in the media. I think they used her in Teen Titans though.

Which ever one they choose. It doesn't matter to me. Both of them are fine.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> A Superboy/Miss Martian/Wonder Girl love triangle?
> 
> Yes please



Arowette and Kid Flash too.

I care about Donna.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont know shit about Donna (i usually read only Batman.)

I know Cassie tho :3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> You make a good point. She hasn't had very much exposure in the media. I think they used her in Teen Titans though.
> 
> Which ever one they choose. It doesn't matter to me. Both of them are fine.



She had quick cameo appearence, and that's about it, as due to the confusion with who actually owned the character back then, they weren't allowed to use her more than that


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 7, 2011)

> She had quick cameo appearence, and that's about it, as due to the confusion with who actually owned the character back then, they weren't allowed to use her more than that



I thought so. They did the same thing with Aquaman and Black Manta in JLU. They were planning a Smallvillesque show called Mercy Reef about Aquaman so Aquaman didn't show up in any more JL episodes and they created a new character called Devil Ray who was basically the same as Black Manta, with redesigned armor and a new name.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 7, 2011)

You guys have been quite active in my absence..


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 8, 2011)

the show seems like it's based mostly on the original titans, with 'extras'. so i would guess they use donna and maybe barbara (batgirl) eventually. if cassie is used, donna will be shown as a senior member i guess.


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> No, you're right. It's not fair, though it was more a response to the idea that "Roy Harper is the only one who is competent and doing something." I think most, if not all the members of YJ could have done what he did. Perhaps better, perhaps worse, but they would have done it. The difference is that Roy went off and did it alone, while the members of Young Justice would have did it as a team.



Roy didn't do anything special, he beat up a bunch of Fodders, saved a scientist, was unable to get the machine and escaped on a rental motorboat.

Aqualad and Garth were able to stop Black Manta, one of the top villains of the Aquaman universe. They also stopped Black Manta from getting Starro, a Galactic level threat.

Superboy took down the Amazo. A being that is a threat to the whole league.


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 8, 2011)

Hold up 
Cassie has been a bad character for about awhile now. Donna was actually a member of the Titans when they were actually good.

So far the series seems to be using a mix of golden age and silver age characters so Donna would be a welcome addition to the show.


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2011)

After all these years we still don't know the answer to the question


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha those issues were about her origins which happen to change a lot.

What is Cassie doing now? Being the worse character ever on teen titans
What is Donna doing? Being a member of the JLA and actually being written well.

If you want to make the argument that no one cares about Donna then lets talk about why no one likes Cassie anymore.


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Haha those issues were about her origins which happen to change a lot.
> 
> What is Cassie doing now? Being the worse character ever on teen titans
> What is Donna doing? Being a member of the JLA and actually being written well.
> ...



History of course.

Cassie is the daughter of Zeus and I actually thought Cassie and Conner were a sweet couple for awhile. Some of the things that Cassie has done are stupid, such as bringing down Airforce one and almost costing the life of the President.

Donna has four different origins. And frankly I didn't care about her as a Darkstar, didn't care when she was Kyle Raynor's girlfriend where all she did was nag, didn't care when she attacked Wonder Woman in Gail Simone's recent run. She even got married to a self-insert Marty Sue.

Cassie may piss people off, but Donna *shrugs* yeah, whatever.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

Cassie's problem is just bad writing. It's the problem that has been plaguing all of the titans since Johns left.

If anyone here has actually read Young Justice, Cassie in that book was confident, likable, and was a legit leader. It's kind of sad that the Cassie from 10 years ago would be a better leader than the cassie of today.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 8, 2011)

> Roy didn't do anything special, he beat up a bunch of Fodders, saved a scientist, was unable to get the machine and escaped on a rental motorboat.



To be fair Roy's only been in three episodes and two of those were just cameo appearances at the beggining of the episodes. He showed a lot of skill taking down those fodders breaking in, rescuing the scientist, and escaping.



> Aqualad and Garth were able to stop Black Manta, one of the top villains of the Aquaman universe. They also stopped Black Manta from getting Starro, a Galactic level threat.



To be fair, yes they stopped Black Manta. But did they beat him in an actual fight? No. They attacked him he attacked back. Their was a lot of missing. Garth made his men drop Starro then he got pissed off blew up the place and left.



> Superboy took down the Amazo. A being that is a threat to the whole league.



Didn't Robin and Kid Flash help him out? And they outsmarted him. I can't be sure about this, but it's possible that Roy could have done the same thing if he were in their situation.



> Haha those issues were about her origins which happen to change a lot.
> 
> What is Cassie doing now? Being the worse character ever on teen titans
> What is Donna doing? Being a member of the JLA and actually being written well.
> ...



I like them both.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 8, 2011)

YJ taking down Amazo in less time then the JL still bothers me... I just don't like it..


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

The Potential said:


> YJ taking down Amazo in less time then the JL still bothers me... I just don't like it..



It shouldn't, if they beat Amazo in a prolonged fight that would bother me as it would essentially show them as equals to the JL. Dealing with someone who flips between the ability of Superman, Flash, Martian......... would have been a greater feat of strength, endurance and what not. 

As things stand they were able to attack the puppet master which was the essentially the easier route.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 8, 2011)

Well by that logic they are above the JL then. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Well by that logic they are above the JL then. Or did I miss something?



Yes, look at things this way. What would you find more impressive someone taking several days or weeks to climb a mountain or someone using to road to drive to the top in a couple of hours.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yes, look at things this way. What would you find more impressive someone taking several days or weeks to climb a mountain or someone using to road to drive to the top in a couple of hours.



Well, the person taking the car is smarter. But the person that actually indured that mountain is also impressive.

It just feels like they made YJ smarter then their older counterpart by figuring out how to beat him in such a short time...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Well, the person taking the car is smarter. But the person that actually indured that mountain is also impressive.
> 
> It just feels like they made YJ smarter then their older counterpart by figuring out how to beat him in such a short time...



They had that option available to them. It's not like Ivo was around for the JL to target.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> They had that option available to them. It's not like Ivo was around for the JL to target.



True, but the way in which they defeated him, didn't seem like it would have mattered...

I gotta' rewatch the episode...


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2011)

Besides having the advantage of having Ivo there, it wasn't the entire JL who beat Amazo. It was only 8 members of the JL. And Artemis helped them too.

Basically, the JL overpowered Amazo, while the YJ were getting their asses kicked and had to outsmart it by attacking its creator and having outside help. I admit that it still felt too quick, but then the show has time constraints...


----------



## The Potential (Mar 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Besides having the advantage of having Ivo there, it wasn't the entire JL who beat Amazo. It was only 8 members of the JL. And Artemis helped them too.
> 
> Basically, the JL overpowered Amazo, while the YJ were getting their asses kicked and had to outsmart it by attacking its creator and having outside help. I admit that it still felt too quick, but then the show has time constraints...



Yeah I suppose when I think about it that way, it does make sense. YJ didn't stand a chance of outlasting Amazo and actually dismantling him. It did feel rushed though, but eh, what are ya' gonna' do right..


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been watching this show since the premier and I'm loving it so far. It might just be the worthy successes JLU we're looking for.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 9, 2011)

two previews of next episode called Bereft, where everyone seems to lose their memories:


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

Superboy = Wannabe Hulk


----------



## Talon. (Mar 9, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Superboy = Wannabe Hulk



Agreed.


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

Seriously, Superboy disgraces the S Shield and doesn't deserve to wear it if he keeps on ripping it off or having it destroyed once every episode.

Might as well just wear a plain black t-shirt and leave Shield alone.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe he could just tattoo it on his chest...so the condition of his shirt wont matter anymore.

Megan probably wouldnt mind to see Superboy shirtless all day...


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Maybe he could just tattoo it on his chest...so the condition of his shirt wont matter anymore.
> 
> Megan probably wouldnt mind to see Superboy shirtless all day...



You mean like Superboy Prime


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

You ever wonder why Megan is attracted to Conner? She's not supposed to find humanoids attractive since this isn't her true form. Megan being attracted to Conner is like like me being attracted to an Animal.


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

mars is a dead planet, and white martians are trapped in suspended animation plus some white martians were brainwashed by aquaman and martian manhunter to believe they are human and don't realize they're martians


megan has few options


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought she had family back home.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay im curious...is this Robin the one that becomes Nightwing...?

And if so, in this storyline is there a Teen Titans or will there be (based on say the comic books)?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay im curious...is this Robin the one that becomes Nightwing...?
> 
> And if so, in this storyline is there a Teen Titans or will there be (based on say the comic books)?



This Robin becomes Nightwing and your last question I don't really understand or know how to answer. The TT shouldn't exist now and will not exist unless they disband.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Gunners said:


> This Robin becomes Nightwing and your last question I don't really understand or know how to answer. The TT shouldn't exist now and will not exist unless they disband.



Thanks, just wanted to know if Young Justice came before the TT and if they ever existed at the same time, like someone takes over YJ while Robin establishes the Teen Titans.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 9, 2011)

Teen Titans started before YJ and they did exist at the same time for a while. There could be a TT with Cyborg, Beast Boy, Starfire, Raven, and maybe Jericho I suppose.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 9, 2011)

holy crap how did i miss this, dl now.

SUPERMAN


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thanks, just wanted to know if Young Justice came before the TT and if they ever existed at the same time, like someone takes over YJ while Robin establishes the Teen Titans.



Originally, TT was made up of Robin I (Dick), KF (Wally), Wonder Girl (Donna), Aqualad (Garth) and Speedy (roy). Later on we got the TT from the show with guys like Cyborg, Starfire, etc. 

Then much later, when all the titans were young adults, Young Justice was formed by the next generation of young heroes. Robin III (Tim), Impulse (Bart), Superboy, Wonder Girl II, and Arrowette made up this bunch.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Originally, TT was made up of Robin I (Dick), KF (Wally), Wonder Girl (Donna), Aqualad (Garth) and Speedy (roy). Later on we got the TT from the show with guys like Cyborg, Starfire, etc.
> 
> Then much later, when all the titans were young adults, Young Justice was formed by the next generation of young heroes. Robin III (Tim), Impulse (Bart), Superboy, Wonder Girl II, and Arrowette made up this bunch.



Thats what I was thinking...

I thought no way could YJ Robin actually be the original Robin....

But then on YJ wiki and in forums people were referring to this YJ Robin as Dick Grayson...and then I was confused.

So in the comics, Robin I (Dick) was never ever part of YJ right? 

Also, is Wonder Girl II the same one that was also in TT when Supergirl and Ravager was a part of it? and if anyone knows which Robin  would be the one leading that TT. I think by that time Dick Grayson is already Nightwing and leading the Outsiders.....right...?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats what I was thinking...
> 
> I thought no way could YJ Robin actually be the original Robin....
> 
> ...



No by the time Young Justice's core group formed Dick was already Nightwing for a very long time...it should benoted that Young Justice would later add Secret and a child version of Lobo to the group.

They're just using Dick because he's more well known than Tim is...kinda.

And yes Wonder Girl II is Cassie the one that's currently leading the Titans


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been meaning to say this since the very first day that the episode "Infiltrator" came out, but has anyone else noticed that Speedy has his own number? Shouldn't he have to join the team before he get's his own number? He's B06.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I've been meaning to say this since the very first day that the episode "Infiltrator" came out, but has anyone else noticed that Speedy has his own number? Shouldn't he have to join the team before he get's his own number? He's B06.



I get the feeling the League just programmed him in, just in case he decided to change his mind and come back.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

Now we get an even angreir Superboy..... i found it kinda' funny, but they are really going to try and stick this angry adultescent thing to him.

If Megan got her annoying phrase from a TV show, how does she know it with her memory loss? It seems from the point in that episode she has never been to earth.... How did she watch TV?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 9, 2011)

I've decided to stop watching YJ previews but it could be one of those things where you retain general knowledge. Or maybe it's so engrained in her that the memory of that phrase is stored in a different section of the brain.

Edit: Or maybe Martian brains just work differently.


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

maybe its muscle memory, like a karate guy who can use a seiken on instinct after doing ten thousand per day for ten years


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe she watched it on Mars/space? They're just radio signals being broadcast throughtout space.

Remember the Futurama ep where Fry stuffs the broadcst of that Lawyer show...?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

This brings up a question.. Where was Megan during the time Kid Flash, Robin, Aqualad and Speedy were fighting crime with their respective adult counterparts? Was she just hanging out in the Watch Tower with the JL? She couldn't have been on Mars all alone by herself....


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

she was probably in the vega system.

when war broke out on mars, her parents fired her in a rocket to the vega system where she was in suspended animation.

Megan is lying to her team mates about 20 sisters crap, she's obviously trying really hard to fit in, but can't


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, because even in this DC verse the martians were destroyed. So even if she is really Jonn'z cousin she wouldn't be old enough to remember that would she?


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Yeah, because even in this DC verse the martians were destroyed. So even if she is really Jonn'z cousin she wouldn't be old enough to remember that would she?



There can be no doubt she's lying, everything about her character seems too excessive. The website even said she's hiding her true form.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There can be no doubt she's lying, everything about her character seems too excessive. The website even said she's hiding her true form.



Oh wow! So when can we expect this to be fleshed out? During this season, or the next?

Is the mole going to be found out this season?


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Oh wow! So when can we expect this to be fleshed out? During this season, or the next?



Probably next season.



> Is the mole going to be found out this season?



Ask Superboy


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ask Superboy





When it turns out being Superboy, which I believe it to be as well. I gotta give you a ton of Rep.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Probably next season.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Superboy



"The staticy TV commands me to shave my head and rip you to pieces"


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

To Potential: Thanks
To Emperor Joker: Awesome

Anyways: This is what the Cartoon network website says about YJ under notes



Superboy

-Brooding and Shy
-Untrained
-Explosive temper

Miss Martian

-Cheerleader sweet
-Vulnerable to fire
-Hides True Appearance 

Aqualad

-cool and confident
-daydreamer
-trained warrior

Kid Flash

-Impulsive
-Competitive 
-Science Prodigy

Robin

-Most experienced
-Immature
-Tech expert

Artemis

-Tough attitude
-Dedicated
-Has a dangerous past


You would think that under notes there would be at least one positive quality for Superboy.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 10, 2011)

Where in the series did it mention there was a mole...?

Is that mentioned in one of the previews...or taken from the comics story line...?


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe one of the members of the light mentioned it during Infiltrator


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmm...Ill have to re-watch that ep then. For now, I'll just throw it out there and say its....KF...just because. lol


Also, I hope they expand there female cast...Id like to see a female-centered ep.

Just like in JLU in the ep Grudge Match and also like the one in X-MEN Evolution. Those eps are so cool....!


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> like the one in X-MEN Evolution. Those eps are so cool....!



If you're talking about

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewYzkZQio9Q[/YOUTUBE]

then that was one of the... weirdest episodes in the series...
I'm sure we'll have felame-centered episodes though.

As for Superboy's description, I guess he had to get all negatives to balance out with Aqualad's all positives. 

Eh, nothing wrong with being shy though.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

Aqualad has one negative, he's a daydreamer, something Batman commented on.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't really consider being a daydreamer to be negative, but I guess I can see how they consider it one in the context of the show.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

I want to see him teaming up with Static


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I want to see him teaming up with Static



Superboy or Aqualad


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

If Static even exist in this universe..


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

When Kaldur dies, I wonder which black character will replace him?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

I suppose they could introduce static if that happens, but I just don't see it. What other young black cantidates do we have in the DC verse besides Cyborg and Static??


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

Vox, Bumblebee, Steel (Natasha Iron niece of the original Steel), Firestorm (Well half of him, firestorm requires two hosts).


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2011)

I would like to see Static, but I like this Aqualad.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Out of that bunch I only see Bubblebee as a cantidate. I'd love to see Firestorm but..... thats just not gonna' happen.

They should just use Static. Thats if Kaldur dies....


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

Or how about Lightning, the Daughter of Black Lightning.

She's like static, but female.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

> When Kaldur dies, I wonder which black character will replace him?



What would his death actually contribute to the story? If Superboy dies then his fangirls would get angsty. KF seems like he'll be in a relationship so he might die too.

I don't see Kaldur dying tbqh.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Or how about Lightning, the Daughter of Black Lightning.
> 
> She's like static, but female.



That could work to... But arnt they going to introduce another female character without the death of someone?

Like Wondergirl.. If thats the case it wont be a female character unless they're the replacement for Kaldur..


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

> That could work to... But arnt they going to introduce another female character without the death of someone?
> 
> Like Wondergirl.. If thats the case it wont be a female character unless they're the replacement for Kaldur..



Why does everyone think Kaldur's going to die?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Why does everyone think Kaldur's going to die?



Because he's Black..

Seriously though, I can't remember why I believe he is going to die, or where I got it from..


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Why does everyone think Kaldur's going to die?



Who will be the next generation of Flash?
Who will be the next Superman?
Who will be the next Batman?

Robin, Superboy and KF are all in the safe zone.

Aqualad is a member of the Aquaman family, they have a tendency to die and a greater tendency to stay dead.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh yeaaah. I got it from Grimm.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

> *Because he's Black..*
> 
> Seriously though, I can't remember why I believe he is going to die, or where I got it from..



I thought so.



> Who will be the next generation of Flash?
> Who will be the next Superman?
> Who will be the next Batman?
> 
> ...



Robin is in the safe zone. Superman and Superboy aren't. I mean, Barry Allen was gone for like 25 years. KF and Superboy have a very high possibility of dying. Why? Because they're in relationships. If Aqualad dies, sure they'll be sad. But plot wise it would be better for a character that's in a lot a relationship to die for character development and all. In fact, that's what they did with Aquaman.



> Oh yeaaah. I got it from Grimm.



And again, I thought so.

I'd bet anything that Aqualad's not going to die (unless he get's into some relationships).

Think about it. Those are reasons that they would die.

The Death of Superman

The storyline, devised by editor Mike Carlin and the Superman writing team of Dan Jurgens, Roger Stern, Louise Simonson, Jerry Ordway, and Karl Kesel, met with enormous success: the Superman titles gained international exposure, reaching to the top of the comics sales charts and selling out overnight. The event was widely covered by national and international news media. The storyline was adapted into a 2007 animated film, Superman: Doomsday.[3]

Don't you think that would work better with people outside of the Aquafamily?

Besides, he's already lost a life anyways.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

It could be that arrow girl. Probably force Wally to take things more seriously.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

These are the characters that are most likely to die in my opinion. First being the strongest candidate.

1. Artemis- She could end up like Terra if she is the mole.

2. Kaldur- He's Black

3. Superboy- He could be the mole but he's being controlled by Cadmus and will be killed by the team.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

So... six months in the desert? Are they really going to skip forward six months? And why wasn't the JLA looking for them?

Does anyone think there's a chance that we'll be seeing characters from other Earths? Maybe a younger version of the Crime Syndicate of America?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

The creators of the show said they wanted it to be darker/mature than previous DCAU shows. Can they really surpass justice league in that department?  

@ Lee Sensei- Maybe there is a DC villain that's playing with their mind?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

> @ Lee Sensei- Maybe there is a DC villain that's playing with their mind?



Maybe. I really hope that they don't skip ahead six months. But if it is a villain that's playing with their minds, I wonder who? The last episode was easy. As soon as I saw Atlantis I knew it was going to be Black Manta and/or the Ocean Master.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

Why did they tell us a character was going to die at the end of the season? That really ruined the show a bit for me.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> So... six months in the desert? Are they really going to skip forward six months? And why wasn't the JLA looking for them?
> 
> Does anyone think there's a chance that we'll be seeing characters from other Earths? Maybe a younger version of the Crime Syndicate of America?



Not 6 months in the desert, 6 months has passed since the group formed. If you look at the preview Superboy was still primal and Megan thought he was Superman.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

> Not 6 months in the desert, 6 months has passed since the group formed. If you look at the preview Superboy was still primal and Megan thought he was Superman.



Correction. I just reread the episode synopsis and it just says that they've forgotten the last six months of their lives. The writers dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

When Megs mentioned Superman why did Conner go berserk? He probably still hates him somewhere in his subconscious. I really want to see how the writers handle this memory loss thing.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

*Superboy Smash!!!*


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Correction. I just reread the episode synopsis and it just says that they've forgotten the last six months of their lives. The writers dodged a bullet there.



Are you trying to correct me or correcting yourself?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

> Are you trying to correct me or correcting yourself?



Both. I thought that they had been in the desert for six months. And you thought it had been six months since the group formed. But when I checked it just says that they had forgotten everything that happened in the last six months.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Within the last year i have rewatched Xmen: TAS, Spiderman: TAS, Justice League/Unlimited, and Xmen Evolution. Should i get hooked on this one too?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

You should give it a try yes. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

How far is the series in?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

Episode 8, and tomorrow being 9. You can get the previous eps on YouTube.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Alright, Q'ing that up on my list of things to watch.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> These are the characters that are most likely to die in my opinion. First being the strongest candidate.
> 
> 2. Kaldur- He's Black



I would get mad at that, but it is prob true.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Well they didn't kill Cyborg in Teen Titans.....


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Come back with your thoughts...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Alrighty, saw 1-4. I am liking the series. Much more serious tone than Teen Titans. And it seems that it might hold it's weight against the Justice League series. I like how they made the teens abilities limited or not fully explored yet. Like Superboy doesn't have some of his powers that superman does. Or maybe since he was a science experiment, he might not get them or get different powers. I like how they make references to older episodes too. One thing that have always bugged me in shows is how some of them never reference to previous episodes, as if nothing else happened before on the series. Bugs me. I like when Martian Girl referenced to the whole Tornado fight that they had. 

A couple of things I would like to note. 

LoL @ Robin's attitude at disappearing all the time, gonna get him in big trouble later on.
Love the more mature attitude that i was thinking it would have
So there is Green Arrow, Speedy, and a Green Arrow Chick? Wtf Milk that model some more.
I dont' remember Kobra that much in the regular JL or Batman series, although I do remember Kobra ALOT more in the Batman Beyond series.
Lol at the opposite personality that Superboy has from Superman. (btw Superman is not the fatherly type)
I like how superboy doesnt have all of his abilities yet. Esp Flight. But wtf, didnt know Superman had heat vision, I thought that he only had X-ray vision
Martian Girl seems so OP with the things that she can do. She cant do the walk through wall thing, which I am ok with for now. LOVE THE SHIP
Love the costume changes
Bane got F'ed up.
Soooooooo....When we gonna see this white light grp? Is it made up of Human regular people or is it from Grogg or Lex's group or summin?
Black dude, a leader? Wtf kinda show am I watching? BOUT TIME. DAMN.
KF is smart? Wtf, I welcome this change, while he keeps his witty charm <3
So Aqualad isnt related to Aquaman, right? 
I guess calling animals from the water was too crazy looking, and they gave him a way to use some other powers by creating that weapon, seems like a better choice anyways. Otherwise we would have seen a fight by the ocean every episode to see him get any time in.
He has some kinda electrical powers too? -_-
Superman is a BAD DADDY. Need some Lois to slap his ass around.
Is this the Professor Iroh(sp?), the same one in JLU that made that invincible android that lex stopped?
Ummmm, So the green arrow chick, red arrow knows her secret, and tells her to not hurt his friends, but then the bad guy with the slash on his face at the end says that they have an inside operative, is that the same secret that red arrow knows? Or is she even the inside person they are talking about?
Guess the bio ship can be run by human interface?

More thoughts later.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

> But wtf, didnt know Superman had heat vision, I thought that he only had X-ray vision


Really?:amazed



> Bane got F'ed up.


 Yes he did.



> Soooooooo....When we gonna see this white light grp?


I predict at the end of the season. Maybe not all of them, but a few.



> Black dude, a leader? Wtf kinda show am I watching? BOUT TIME. DAMN.


Damn straight.



> So Aqualad isnt related to Aquaman, right?


No, no he is not.



> Ummmm, So the green arrow chick, red arrow knows her secret, and tells her to not hurt his friends, but then the bad guy with the slash on his face at the end says that they have an inside operative, is that the same secret that red arrow knows? Or is she even the inside person they are talking about?


No one is fully sure yet. But Mr Grimm would be more then happy to give you his take on the matter..

Welcome to the YJ thread.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Really?:amazed
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the YJ thread.


OYTHX. Now I am on episode 7.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Well they didn't kill Cyborg in Teen Titans.....



I don't think they had the balls to kill anyone one on that show. Even Terra came back.


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> No one is fully sure yet. But Mr Grimm would be more then happy to give you his take on the matter..
> 
> Welcome to the YJ thread.







Animesing said:


> ]
> So Aqualad isnt related to Aquaman, right?
> I guess calling animals from the water was too crazy looking, and they gave him a way to use some other powers by creating that weapon, seems like a better choice anyways. Otherwise we would have seen a fight by the ocean every episode to see him get any time in.
> He has some kinda electrical powers too? -_-



Aqualad is the son of Black Manta, a villain. One of Aquaman's main villains, you'll see him in Downtime episode 8

Aquaman also has super strength and his a high level telepath.

A huge portion of black superheroes have electrical powers.



> Ummmm, So the green arrow chick, red arrow knows her secret, and tells her to not hurt his friends, but then the bad guy with the slash on his face at the end says that they have an inside operative, is that the same secret that red arrow knows? Or is she even the inside person they are talking about?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I don't think they had the balls to kill anyone one on that show. Even Terra came back.



I forgot all about Terra coming back... You pose a good point..




  :rofl  

Can't wait till this part of the series fleshes it self out.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea....It is Cartoon Network. No one is gonna "die". They usually always come back in one way or form. Come back to the dark side. Be half cyborg, etc.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

If somone is to die, the most likely cantidate is Kaldur.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> If somone is to die, the most likely cantidate is Kaldur.



Don't Hate, I actually like that guy.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Don't Hate, I actually like that guy.



I like him too, but it will probably be him. He has to make room for Robin.

I'd be surprised if they don't do it. Make Robin leader I mean..


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I like him too, but it will probably be him. He has to make room for Robin.
> 
> I'd be surprised if they don't do it. Make Robin leader I mean..



So would I. When I first saw this, I immediately thought Robin was going to be the leader. I was thrilled when Aquabro got it instead. Hope it stays that way too.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

I mean, he was leader in the comics so it seems highly likely. Once he matures of course.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

They gave it to the black guy just to take it away. Seriously I thought Kaldur and Artemis were going to be a couple, I like it more than Kid Flash+ Artemis.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

They could leave Kaldur in a coma or seriously injured where Robin has to step up without killing him.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Perhaps that comatose state could be induced by his.....*Father*


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Wtf, is he in a coma right now? That on ep 7 or 8?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

No, no. We're just speaking of what might come to pass if Robin is to be made leader.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Ya, ok. Bout to watch 7 and 8 in a min, lets see what happens next.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yes his "Father"


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 11, 2011)

> I like him too, but it will probably be him. He has to make room for Robin.
> 
> I'd be surprised if they don't do it. Make Robin leader I mean..



That's not really a good reason for him to die. He's already said that he's just holding the position until Robin's ready to lead. When Robins ready he won't be like, "NO! I'm the leader!". There's no reason for him to die.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope Robin never becomes the leader of this group not unless there is a time skip. He lacks the charisma. 

He's essentially a disrespectful little shit ( I don't actually dislike the character), if you look at Kaldur he is capable of being authoritative without putting down his team mates, insulting them and what not. The other members of the group are also more comfortable around him.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> That's not really a good reason for him to die. *He's already said that he's just holding the position until Robin's ready to lead*. When Robins ready he won't be like, "NO! I'm the leader!". There's no reason for him to die.



Why did he say that "Robin was born to lead the team"?


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Oh yes his "Father"



Of course Kaldur's father

[YOUTUBE]_UFLyYSg7ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Aquaman should never not have his beard. 

He looks too feminine without it.


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Aquaman should never not have his beard.
> 
> He looks too feminine without it.



Too bad Geoff Johns is doing his absolute hardest to retcon the entire Peter David run on Aquaman.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> That's not really a good reason for him to die. He's already said that he's just holding the position until Robin's ready to lead. When Robins ready he won't be like, "NO! I'm the leader!". There's no reason for him to die.



No of course it's not. But I mean come on, he's *Black*.

I Kid, I kid



Gunners said:


> I hope Robin never becomes the leader of this group not unless there is a time skip. He lacks the charisma.
> 
> He's essentially a disrespectful little shit ( I don't actually dislike the character), if you look at Kaldur he is capable of being authoritative without putting down his team mates, insulting them and what not. The other members of the group are also more comfortable around him.



I agree completly, this Robin is way to imature at this time. A time skip would suffice. Perhaps a season three and they're all older, and Robin's attitude is closer to Nightwing.



Ben Grimm said:


> Of course Kaldur's father



Man thats one ugly Black Manta!!!


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2011)

That was a dream.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank God!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 11, 2011)

> Why did he say that "Robin was born to lead the team"?



What are you asking me, exactly? He said that, but the reason he also said that he's holding the position until Robin was ready to take over.

*When I first saw heard about this series I thought that Robin would be leading the team too.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 11, 2011)

Kaldur's got to die, he's broken too many tv rules all ready. If they do go through with it, I hope they have the decency to replace him with another black guy like Static. And lol @ Aquaman being an interracial cuckold. Man, that's the worse kind of revenge plot I can think of. I think that Joker's Jason Todd's bomb plot may just have been topped. Black Manta is probably my favorite villain now for turning Aquaman's life into an even bigger living L.


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Kaldur's got to die, he's broken too many tv rules all ready. If they do go through with it, I hope they have the decency to replace him with another black guy like Static. And lol @ Aquaman being an interracial cuckold. Man, that's the worse kind of revenge plot I can think of. I think that Joker's Jason Todd's bomb plot may just have been topped.



That was a dream.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Well i just finished 7 and 8. I loved 8's change of atmosphere and a bit more story on AL. Good ol' Bruce spending time with his kid. SUPERMAN NEEDS TO STEP UP.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder when they're going to reveal the next few episode titles. I like guessing at what they're going to be about.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> What are you asking me, exactly? He said that, but the reason he also said that he's holding the position until Robin was ready to take over.
> 
> *When I first saw heard about this series I thought that Robin would be leading the team too.



I'm thinking to myself why does Aqualad think that robin was born to lead the team? 

*Black Man*ta. Way to be subtle there DC.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I'm thinking to myself why does Aqualad think that robin was born to lead the team?
> 
> *Black Man*ta. Way to be subtle there DC.



Maybe because he thinks that being Batman's protege automatically puts him in line to be a natural born leader, kinda like Batman is sometimes.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 11, 2011)

> I'm thinking to myself why does Aqualad think that robin was born to lead the team?



Because he's the smartest member of the group.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> *Black Man*ta. Way to be subtle there DC.



I just found out Black Manta was black while reading Brightest Day. I was like, "Really DC, Really....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I'm thinking to myself why does Aqualad think that robin was born to lead the team?
> 
> *Black Man*ta. Way to be subtle there DC.



It was the Silver Age. Being subtle was for wussies back then.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

How well is this show doing when it comes to ratings/ I seriously don't want to get canceled because the kiddies don't like a good drama.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Canceled! *Do not speak of such things!*


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 11, 2011)

*Ratings Notes for TBS, TNT, Cartoon Network, truTV; Including 'Southland,' 'Conan,' 'Regular Show' & More*

Episode 6 Rating:


> Friday night’s animated action-adventure programming (7-9 p.m.) propelled Cartoon Network to the #1 destination on all television among boys 2-11 and 9-14, showing strong double-digit delivery increases: overall kids 9-14 delivery (557,000) grew by 39% and boys 9-14 delivery (481,000) grew by 46%.
> *?    YOUNG JUSTICE (7 p.m.)—kids 9-14 delivery (567,000) grew by 25% and boys 9-14 delivery (487,000) grew by 33%*.
> ?    BEN 10: ULTIMATE ALIEN (7:30 p.m.)—kids 6-11 delivery (696,000) grew by 18%, kids 2-11 delivery (1,033,000) grew by 7%, and kids 9-14 delivery (588,000) grew by 68%.
> ?    Generator Rex (8 p.m.)—kids 9-14 delivery (468,000) grew by 18% and boys 9-14 delivery (417,000) grew by 28%.
> ...



Episode 7 Rating:


> Rounding out the week, Cartoon Network’s Friday night line-up of animated action-adventure series (7-9 p.m.) captured the #1 ranking on all television among boys 6-11 and boys 9-14.  Compared to February 2010’s performance, February 2011 saw average kids 6-11 delivery (669,000) grow by 20% and ratings (2.7) by17%, kids 2-11 delivery (940,000) grow by 1% and ratings (2.3) remain unchanged, and kids 9-14 delivery (602,000) grow by 65% and ratings (2.5) by 67%.  Boys 6-11 delivery (552,000) grew by 25% and ratings (4.4) by 26%, boys 2-11 delivery (736,000) and ratings (3.5) both grow by 9%, and boys 9-14 delivery (501,000) grow by 69% and ratings (4.0) by 67%.
> *• New series YOUNG JUSTICE (7 p.m.) scored 47% growth among kids 9-14 delivery (598,000) and ratings (2.5), 5% growth among kids 6-11 delivery (690,000) and 4% growth among ratings (2.8), and 56% growth among boys 9-14 delivery (495,000) and 20% growth among boys 6-11 (576,000).*
> • BEN 10: ULTIMATE ALIEN (7:30 p.m.) also achieved double-digit monthly growth across key kids demos: average kids 6-11 delivery (752,000) grew by 31% and ratings (3.0) by 30%, kids 2-11 delivery (1,117,000) grew by 14% and ratings (2.7) by 13%, and kids 9-14 delivery (627,000) grew by 75% and ratings (2.6) by 73%.
> • Generator Rex (8 p.m.) improved its performance among kids and boys 9-14—average kids 9-14 delivery (522,000) grew by 43% and ratings (2.1) by 40%,and boys 9-14 delivery (449,000) grew by 53% and ratings (3.6) by 50%.
> ...




Episode 8 Rating:


> Friday night’s individual series also charted significant growth among targeted kids and boys demos.
> 
> ** YOUNG JUSTICE (7 p.m.) earned solid double-digit gains among most demos vs. the same time 2010 time period—kids 9-14 delivery (434,000) advanced by 88%, kids 2-11 delivery (813,000) advanced by 12%, boys 6-11 delivery (340,000) advanced by 14%, boys 2-11 delivery (553,000) advanced by 16% and boys 9-14 delivery (330,000) advanced by 108%.*
> * BEN 10: ULTIMATE ALIEN (7:30 pm.) powered across all kids and boys demos—kids 6-11 delivery (541,000) grew by 29%, kids 2-11 delivery (847,000) grew by 22%, kids 9-14 delivery (521,000) grew by 115%, boys 6-11 delivery (467,000) grew by 47%, boys 2-11 delivery (669,000) grew by 29% and boys 9-14 delivery (458,000) grew by 123%.
> ...


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

I was just finna' post that.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

EPISODE 9 2NIGHT!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

So Wally doesn't like Megs anymore huh? Most epic episode yet?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 11, 2011)

That episode was beautiful. 

I think the light will be revealed in either the second half or fourth quarter of this series.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely no Kaldur in this episode. I did enjoy Robin this time around. He doesn't normaly get to kick some ass.

Wonder who Artemis's father is....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to wait until the second episode, but a few things:

- Excellent episode. Not only was that an weakness to exploit (I've never, ever thought of that before), but I liked a lot of the mystery.
- Considering what was going on, I think Bruno Mannheim is part of the Light. I think so far as members of the Light we have Lex Luthor, Ocean Master, Ra's Al-Ghul, Queen Bee, and the Brain. I think, given the episodes, most of them are obvious, but it's an interesting group.
- Did anyone have flashbacks to the Xavier vs. Phoenix psychic battle from the old X-Men series? Not quite as whacked out,but still pretty cool.
- Wally was less of a dick and more charming. And hey, he fought like the Flash, too!

I think the show has finally hit stride. Hopefully this keeps up.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

@The Potential
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sports master is her father


. 

Who was this weeks villain?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Wonder who Artemis's father is....


Sportsmaster.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 11, 2011)

^^Psimon    .


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> @The Potential
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Animesing said:


> Sportsmaster.



Oh yeah, forgot I knew that...

Was that a Boom Tube I saw this episode??


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Oh yeah, forgot I knew that...
> 
> Was that a Boom Tube I saw this episode??



Yeah. Again, it reminds me of Bruno Mannheim, which makes sense for a powerful organization like the Light: You always need a guy to get you the best goods.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

Where is Grimm? Probably still in a state of shock.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

If a Boom Tube has been introduced in YJ, who might we expect to see considering the origin..??


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 11, 2011)

After reading some of the posts I've gotten really excited. I can't wait to watch it myself.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 11, 2011)

Did Martin girl just brainwashed Superboy into having a crush on her? 
or it's just me..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

shiiiii I missed the episode


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> shiiiii I missed the episode



So did I...but it will be up on Youtube in a day or so anyways.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Did Martin girl just brainwashed Superboy into having a crush on her?
> or it's just me..



 No, no those were all memories..


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 11, 2011)

Darkseid and Apokolips introduction will probably tie into Secret's appearance which has already been confirmed by Weisman for down the line. The suprise boom tube is just foreshadowing.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Darkseid and Apokolips introduction will probably tie into Secret's appearance which has already been confirmed by Weisman for down the line. The suprise boom tube is just foreshadowing.



Wow, they always have to throw in Darkseid, one way or another, in every DC series.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 11, 2011)

Where can you watch the latest eps online thats not on the cartoonnetwork website...?


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 11, 2011)

^I'd also like to know. I missed this week's episode and can't seem to find it online


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

If I find a link i will post one.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> No, no those were all memories..



It just that you wouldn't think that Superboy pay that much attention to her after seeing all those past said episodes and doesn't help the fact that he almost kiss her after the memory transplant. The whole thing just seems.... sketchy.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 12, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> It just that you wouldn't think that Superboy pay that much attention to her after seeing all those past said episodes and doesn't help the fact that he almost kiss her after the memory transplant. The whole thing just seems.... sketchy.



Simple: They shared memories, so he saw her feelings without all the awkwardness and ambiguity. It probably helps that she was also about to sacrifice Aqualad for him. 

Okay, after a second viewing, I'm really impressed with this episode. Unlike the last episode, which was great while concentrating on one character, this episode gave almost all the characters their due. It was a bit more focused on Miss Martian, but Artemis/Kid Flash/Robin got a lot of good screen time.

- Kaldur is down for almost all the episode. Having the last episode to himself must have taken a lot out of him.  At least he was in a desert without his memory, though. I can buy him not being useful in that sort of situation.
- Martian Girlhunter has apparently been "Single Female Lawyer"-ing it, like others have suggested. This doesn't completely rule out being found in Vega, but I think she's been looking and dreaming about Earth for a longer than we previously thought.
- We also learned where her looks (and catchphrase) came from. I kept wondering when we saw Megan dress up as a cheerleader until I saw it a second time and realize that was a T.V. broadcast. I thought we were going to get a glimpse at her true form in her mind, but apparently not.
- I can't believe I'm saying this... but I just don't mind "Hello, Megan" at this point. Maybe I'm just inured to it, but I think most of the ways its being used is coming off more natural. Maybe it's just Miss Martian becoming more natural and not relying on rote repetition of a T.V. line, or maybe I can just look past it at this point. Dunno.
- I think this episode helped Kid Flash a LOT. He didn't come off as dickish, and instead he came off as funny and a bit slick. Also, he seemed a lot more useful in a fight and actually _used his super-speed_. It's been the one thing that has been irritating me, but this episode he cut loose.
- Also cool: his weakness. I like that he can't just keep things up and needs food to keep his energy up. Normally this doesn't come up, but it's a good limiter in certain situations (like extended fights without supplies).
- Possible Reference: Kid Flash tripping up visually reminded me a lot of Berthold tripping in _The Adventures of Baron Munchausen_. If you haven't seen it, find the trailer and you'll see what I'm talking about... then watch the movie, because it's awesome.
- Movement on the Flash/Artemis front. I approve.
- Any doubts of YJ's competence should be completely put to rest here. Robin fighting the dozen armed gunmen was absolutely badass. I've said it before and I'll say it again: No one scripts a fight quite like Greg Weisman and friends. He just has a natural feel for flow, movement, and continuity between multiple combatants that you just don't see in shows in general.
- Mapping the DCU: Bialya and Quarac are on the Northern shore of the Arabian Peninsula, and it looks like at least one of them has a border with Qatar. Sorry, geography nerd, but I love when I can actually see where they are going rather than them just saying "Hey, we're in the Middle East! See? SAND!"
- Minor Quibble: The tank shells should not have had a downward trajectory. They would be moving way too fast to drop at that angle.
- Best line of the Episode: "Stop touching yourself!" I also liked that they all started tapping their logos when he did it.
- Loved Psimon, and I liked that he exploited a weakness that I'd never thought of before; using the telepathic connection to nail all of them is something I can't remember seeing before. Sure it has, but it isn't very often.
- The psychic fight was rather badass, too. Again, flashbacks to the astral plane from X-Men, though no one put on a Kung Lao outfit . But more than that, I liked the side effects like things starting to float and the windstorm. Also liked the scientists being like "Is he just zoning out?"
- Something Batman Needs to Address: Megan totally risked Kaldur's life for Superboy there. You can call Wally a dick, but he was right; they almost certainly couldn't hurt Superboy easily, let alone kill him. Kaldur was in critical condition, and she couldn't carry him back because she "had to save Superboy". It worked out, but they could have lost a teammate there. I don't think it will be addressed, but it really should at least get a private little conversation from the Bat regarding emotion in combat.
- Great moment: Superboy breaking out and trying to hit Psimon, only to be bitchslapped back by a psychic shield. Glad it wasn't that easy and that they had to settle things on the psychic plane.
- Didn't mind the "Together we can defeat him" ending. Kind of hokey, but it worked for what they were doing.
- Great moment: Superboy having a _non_-angsty/brooding line. "Can we keep him?" was his first confident, happy line in the entire show. Wait, it was his second: "Kick his butt" came before that. Maybe this episode is the turning point for that side of his character: We've now seen him at his angriest (Hulk-style), and Megan brought him back from the edge. Now they both understand how they support one another, so hopefully we don't need to worry about _tons_ of angst from Conner.
- Supercycle analog? I have to wonder how they are going to do that and keep with the tone they have established. Nice to see a reference to the original YJ, though.
- BOOMTUBE~! If there was ever a show to be excited about having the New Gods, I think this one is it. It is significantly darker and more serious than the previous series, so I wonder if we are actually going to get some "Anti-Life Equation" action in this, and not just a tease.

Overall, probably the best episode so far. The fact that it used the entire team allows it to edge out the last episode.

Oh, and on deaths: Let's not take Miss Martian, Artemis, and Superboy off the table. Superboy is _never_ becoming Superman; Clark Kent disappearing is much different than Barry Allen. Heck, it's not like Superboy hasn't died before, and his death might be a way to bring him back on a team which he should be too old for: He's dead for a while, the lineup shuffles, and then he comes back but he's younger than everyone, so he stays on a spiritual leader... or something. Miss Martian can definitely die and I wouldn't rule it out (I'm sure Cassie is banking on it. REBOUND SHIPPING!) as hers could be particularly heartbreaking. Just as well, Artemis doesn't have any necessary role outside of YJ, though I could see her taking up the Speedy mantle later on. Let's not all count the black man out yet, as the only people who should definitely be off the table are Dick and Wally.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy shit wall of text. I think i might actually read this while eating dinner.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 12, 2011)

I read it. Nice review

It was quite nice to see Wally utilize his speed in the manner he did. I still want more though!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I read it. Nice review
> 
> It was quite nice to see Wally utilize his speed in the manner he did. I still want more though!



WTB 1 hour episodes each week?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

> shiiiii I missed the episode



I guess your going to have to wait until it's up on Youtube, just like me. But it should be out soon. The last episode came out around this time a week ago.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Young Justice 1x09. Found It. Now to download!

this.

DOWNLOAD HERE.

Download


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow. This episode and the last really took this show up a notch. Im starting to respect it now, I cant believe they even slipped in the word "kill," and Kid's innuendos. Even the art looked really great, in the first few episodes the character faces when not behind masks looked a little off, but this episode everyone looked perfect, most notably Miss Martian.

The plot was different, the dialogue was good, and the fights were good. They even show connecting fists now, seems like CN & Nick are finally getting their shit together again. 

Oh and Kid Flash to repeat what GG said, Kid Flash was actually useful in battle! 

5/5


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice quote on the kids tv show "Stop touching yourself"
So does Superboy also contain Superman's weakness of Kryptonite? Or did the scientists decided to leave that part out of his genetic testing?
So does this mean that they really skipped 6 months ahead? 
No one was looking for them? or was it that Robin's watch was messed up?
Dunno wtf that big ass ball was. 
And the necessary foreshadowing even of Darkseid or something in relation. 
Pretty good episode.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

Miss Maritan abandoned Kaldur?

"Yeah. Sorry, Kaldur. I know I said that your like a brother to me, but my onesided crush is in pain, therefore your life is meaningless."


----------



## The Potential (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Miss Maritan abandoned Kaldur?
> 
> "Yeah. Sorry, Kaldur. I know I said that your like a brother to me, but my onesided crush is in pain, therefore your life is meaningless."



That was seriously fucked up on so many levels..

I'm like really Megan,after all logic they just said to you, you consist on saving the indestructible boy..

Batman needs to give her a firm talking to..


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 12, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Wow. This episode and the last really took this show up a notch. Im starting to respect it now, I cant believe they even slipped in the word "kill," and Kid's innuendos.



The show is rated TV-PG so the language and violence can be much looser than a TV-Y7 show which would include Batman:TAS or JLU.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

> - Something Batman Needs to Address: Megan totally risked Kaldur's life for Superboy there. You can call Wally a dick, but he was right; they almost certainly couldn't hurt Superboy easily, let alone kill him. Kaldur was in critical condition, and she couldn't carry him back because she "had to save Superboy". It worked out, but they could have lost a teammate there. I don't think it will be addressed, but it really should at least get a private little conversation from the Bat regarding emotion in combat.


She left Kaldur with 3 team mates it was a fair/reasonable compromise. Kaldur was in critical condition, Superboy was being tortured with a mind controller at hand, leaving him could cause long term damage, it could also lead to losing him permanently if they decided to teleport him.

Also the recent episodes make the Sasuke/Superboy comparisons made after the 3rd episode seem incredibly stupid.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 12, 2011)

Im kinda hoping that Krypto is stuck in the ball that came out of the boom-tube


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Superboy really did good work helping Megan out and giving her confidence. Then wanting to keep the ball.

His stubborness became a positive quality.

But he still disgraces the S shield by continuously having it destroyed or ripped off.




ThePsuedo said:


> Where is Grimm? Probably still in a state of shock.



Not really.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn, im gonna hafta wait to see the new episode.

Stupid On Demand >.<


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Kid Flash needs food to burn, why not just give him infinite energy from the Speed force?

The nerf is too big


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe he has a weaker connection or less mastery over it?

Nothing to do with young justice but could a speedster stop themselves from growing old? I mean when they run, days/months would pass for them but they don't seem to age.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Is every episode going to end with the villains saying "whatever, fuck it" each time they lose?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

Great episode, if I do say myself. the monstrous sexual tension between Kid Flash and Artemis is actually becoming kinda amusing. 

The episode did a wonderful job of shifting back between the characters itself and the ending battle between Psi-mon and Megan was very good as well.

The show seems to definitly hit it's stride



Just Blaze said:


> Is every episode going to end with the villains saying "whatever, fuck it" each time they lose?



Well to be fair this time, they actually partially succeeded in what they wanted...even if they did fail to get the sphere, they succesfully tested out the boom tube.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 12, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Wow. This episode and the last really took this show up a notch. Im starting to respect it now, I cant believe they even slipped in the word "kill," and Kid's innuendos. Even the art looked really great, in the first few episodes the character faces when not behind masks looked a little off, but this episode everyone looked perfect, most notably Miss Martian.
> 
> The plot was different, the dialogue was good, and the fights were good. They even show connecting fists now, seems like CN & Nick are finally getting their shit together again.
> 
> ...



Maybe the reason why we got to see Kid Flash being useful for once was because of the running on empty excuse he had. You got to remember that the writers are trying really hard in order to not make him look too powerful when  in comparison to his other teammates.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 12, 2011)

"I'm not touching that with a ten foot pole" sexual Innuendo?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

"Stop touching yourself"


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 12, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Maybe the reason why we got to see Kid Flash being useful for once was because of the running on empty excuse he had. You got to remember that the writers are trying really hard in order to not make him look too powerful when  in comparison to his other teammates.



I know this, but there still has to be some sort of middle ground. Has he even made tornado hands or anything yet in this series? I understand them not wanting to put in his vibrating or make him too fast but perhaps they should just handicap him with hunger every episode. Like how Oda gives Zoro a disadvantage to even the odds. They did it in this one and its worth it, so long as they can keep Kid useful in battle even if it is for a little while.

[YOUTUBE]PGVDYiTUXQQ[/YOUTUBE]

Anyways, I wasnt complaining about the new episode. I liked it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

> I know this, but there still has to be some sort of middle ground. Has he even made tornado hands or anything yet in this series?


In the third episode.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

So there are going to be 16 episodes this season?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought it was 26.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 12, 2011)

So is Bart nerf'd in the comics? If he isn't, I see no reason to nerf him just becaus he is on TV.

A good example of how Kid Flash should be is in Teen Titans, like typhoon posted.

He was badass..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

My bad, i read it wrong I think. They were talking bout how in the 16 episodes of season 1 there are like 120 or summin DC characters that are going to be in the episodes.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

The Potential said:


> So is Bart nerf'd in the comics? If he isn't, I see no reason to nerf him just becaus he is on TV.
> 
> A good example of how Kid Flash should be is in Teen Titans, like typhoon posted.
> 
> He was badass..



The Flashs always get nerfed. 

With regards to Wally I think his attitude is holding him back. I don't really have a problem with it as it keeps the team balanced.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

I like how he used that one move where is ran hella fast and then used his full weight, throwing his body into a kick, one that one episode. That is smart, using your body, not always running around in a circle, trying to confuse someone, or tripping them up. Well atleast offense wise.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> The Flashs always get nerfed.
> 
> With regards to Wally I think his attitude is holding him back. I don't really have a problem with it as it keeps the team balanced.



_ I guess your right. Cause when any Flash goes all out, they seem to be unstopable. If they keep him like they did in this episode i'd be more then happy._

_I suppose it's hard to work with a power that great.._


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> "Stop touching yourself"



Megan's reaction was weird.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 12, 2011)

damn you typhon. 

Anyway this ep was pretty good, the much better than the premise made it sound. That and miss martian seems to be the writers pet, which i don't mind. Kid Flash was always great against random guys with guns, this episode didn't show him being more useful it showed him removing his tongue from ass. So funny that memory lose made Artemis and kid flash enjoyable characters. That or the only thing kid flash needed to do is change is love interest to a member of his own species  

Now shall we start a pool, who will get in on first. Kid Flash or Superboy.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Sooo.....Did they really flash 6 months in? Lol @ none of the JL could find them in 6 months?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 12, 2011)

Why did Queen Bee want robin alive?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Sooo.....Did they really flash 6 months in? Lol @ none of the JL could find them in 6 months?



No last the episode was in August, this episode was in September.
_____________
Actually that brings something else to mind. Time seems to move swiftly in this series, the group being formed in June or July. if it continues for a few season the characters should end up in their late teens. You think this'll be reflected or do you think the pace will slow down?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, was Robin's mind wiped to think it was march even though it was sept on his watch?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 12, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Why did Queen Bee want robin alive?



got tired of her vibrator?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh, was Robin's mind wiped to think it was march even though it was sept on his watch?


Yes, the guy deleted their memory of their last 6 months which is why they didn't remember being in a team.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yes, the guy deleted their memory of their last 6 months which is why they didn't remember being in a team.


 
Ya, sorrry bout that, my brain is on something right now.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Almost every single incarnation of Queen Bee has been obsessed with mind control.

However Young Justice seems like small potatoes.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys. I think that's Krypto, or at least someone familiar with Superman is in the sphere; Notice the Sphere only reacted when Superboy was in trouble.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Guys. I think that's Krypto, or at least someone familiar with Superman is in the sphere; Notice the Sphere only reacted when Superboy was in trouble.



It would be hilarious if that Mechanical ball was this universe's version of Krypto


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 12, 2011)

Well something is in the sphere; since M'gann said whatever it is, was in pain.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

> She left Kaldur with 3 team mates it was a fair/reasonable compromise. Kaldur was in critical condition, Superboy was being tortured with a mind controller at hand, leaving him could cause long term damage, it could also lead to losing him permanently if they decided to teleport him.



No. It wasn't reasonable. Kaldur was in critical condition and could have died. She could have brought him closer to the Bioship and then brought it over and healed him.

Superboy is nearly indestructible. It would have made sense to save Kaldur first, and then gone after Superboy. Afterall, Kaldur was right next to her.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Wait, so Megan has healing powers? cuz if not she was good in her decision, cuz the other 3 people there could have helped him, and she could have still gone after SB.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm just wondering if she'll ever show Superboy her true form


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wait, so Megan has healing powers? cuz if not she was good in her decision, cuz the other 3 people there could have helped him, and she could have still gone after SB.



No she doesn't, but she does have telekinesis, she could have carried Kaldur to the bioship so he could get rehydrated.

However she opted to saving Superboy instead.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

But come onnnn. There are 3 other people that could have carried him back while she saved him. 3. They could have done something instead of sit there.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> No. It wasn't reasonable. Kaldur was in critical condition and could have died. She could have brought him closer to the Bioship and then brought it over and healed him.
> 
> Superboy is nearly indestructible. It would have made sense to save Kaldur first, and then gone after Superboy. Afterall, Kaldur was right next to her.


You're speaking as though she left him in the hands of 3 people who were incapable when that isn't the case as they showed us by them taking Kaldur to the ship in time. 

Superboy being ''nearly indestructible'' went out of the window when she felt him being tortured showing that he wasn't indestructible to what they were doing to him.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> You're speaking as though she left him in the hands of 3 people who were incapable when that isn't the case as they showed us by them taking Kaldur to the ship in time.
> 
> Superboy being ''nearly indestructible'' went out of the window when she felt him being tortured showing that he wasn't indestructible to what they were doing to him.



I 2nd that.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 12, 2011)

Superboy looks more and more like a nerfed Hulk. The "GRRRAWWWRRR" noises tend to get a little annoying.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

> But come onnnn. There are 3 other people that could have carried him back while she saved him. 3. They could have done something instead of sit there.



Three people who were completely tired carrying a Kaldur that was in critical condition. If she had taken the time to carry him it would have been quicker. Why?

1. Because she can lift people telepathically.

2. Because if she had gotten in range of her bio ship she could have brought it to them telepathically, and thus cutting that it would take by a lot.



> You're speaking as though she left him in the hands of 3 people who were incapable when that isn't the case as they showed us by them taking Kaldur to the ship in time.
> 
> Superboy being ''nearly indestructible'' went out of the window when she felt him being tortured showing that he wasn't indestructible to what they were doing to him.



And that explains why he came out of that episode competely uninjured. In fact, she even forgot about him and Kaldur was on IV.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 12, 2011)

Kaldur sure was lucky he was closer to the ship, cause if he wasn't, he would have died.

Ah love, it clouds your judgement.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

> Three people who were completely tired carrying a Kaldur that was in critical condition. If she had taken the time to carry him it would have been quicker. Why?


Only Wally was tired, and all that meant was he couldn't superspeed whilst carrying Kaldur. Robin was in good condition, Artemis was low on arrows which didn't matter as Robin took care of business. 

If she had taken the time to carry him Superboy would have been left alone in the enemies hands. 



> And that explains why he came out of that episode competely uninjured. In fact, she even forgot about him and Kaldur was on IV.


Huh?



			
				The Potential said:
			
		

> Kaldur sure was lucky he was closer to the ship, cause if he wasn't, he would have died.
> 
> Ah love, it clouds your judgement.


Except it was the correct decision. If he was lucid what do you think he would suggest ''Selfishly waste all our resources on me and leave a comrade to get tortured'' or ''Split up so we can accomplish two tasks''.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey guys, Aquaman is a warrior and brawler while Garth is a sorcerer. What would that classify Aqualad as?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

A warrior.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> A warrior.



But he also uses sorcery.


----------



## hehey (Mar 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm just wondering if she'll ever show Superboy her true form


I dont think shes a White Martian in this series, even with her memory wiped six months since before she even came to earth she still calls herself Martain Manhunter's niece. And she didnt even question the form she  was in (if its a disguise) when she woke up  memory wiped.





Ben Grimm said:


> But he also uses sorcery.


Sorcerer sub-class?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> But he also uses sorcery.



Do the runes that he uses in his weapon count for him using sorcery or not because it is the runes that generate the magic?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 12, 2011)

The romantic couples in this series are very obvious; If not, It would have probably ended up like Naruto and Harry Potter where as the romantic subplots would have been of more importance to the fans. Ship Wars and such.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Do the runes that he uses in his weapon count for him using sorcery or not because it is the runes that generate the magic?



A Warrior Mage..!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

> Only Wally was tired, and all that meant was he couldn't superspeed whilst carrying Kaldur. Robin was in good condition, Artemis was low on arrows which didn't matter as Robin took care of business.



Robin and Artemis don't have super speed. Aqualad was in critical condition.



> If she had taken the time to carry him Superboy would have been left alone in the enemies hands.



So? He had survived it didn't he? Superboy came out of it uninjured. Aqualad came out of it on IV.



> Huh?



Are you asking me what I meant by IV?

IV:



The right thing to have done was first to take Aqualad closer to the ship then bring the ship to them and let the other three take care of him and then go after Superboy (who wasn't in critical condition).


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

> Robin and Artemis don't have super speed. Aqualad was in critical condition.


Neither does Megan. 


> So? He had survived it didn't he? Superboy came out of it uninjured. Aqualad came out of it on IV.


He would have needles in his arm anyway you look at it. Superboy came out okay because she saved him. 


> Are you asking me what I meant by IV?
> 
> IV:


No that wasn't what I was asking. 


> The right thing to have done was first to take Aqualad closer to the ship then bring the ship to them and let the other three take care of him and then go after Superboy (who wasn't in critical condition).


No that wasn't the right thing to do it would be the inefficient thing to do, using 4 people for a job that was accomplished by 3 whilst another team mate is in the hands of the enemy writhing in pain.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> The romantic couples in this series are very obvious; If not, It would have probably ended up like Naruto and Harry Potter where as the romantic subplots would have been of more importance to the fans. Ship Wars and such.



I feel Young Justice's biggest flaw on the writers behalf is forcing these female characters to be love interests before they were developed characters.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

better to get that romantic shit out of the way

though I wonder how much longer we'll endure wally and artemis merry little war of wit


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

> Neither does Megan.



No. Your right. Megan doesn't have super speed. But what she does have, is the ability to lift him telepathically to a spot nearer to the Bio ship. When she's in telepathic range she could've telepathically brought the bio ship over without having to go all the way there. Then she could've gone after Superboy.



> He would have needles in his arm anyway you look at it. Superboy came out okay because she saved him.



Aqualad? That's because he was in worst condition then Superboy and he could've died.



> No that wasn't what I was asking.



Then what were you asking?



> No that wasn't the right thing to do it would be the inefficient thing to do, using 4 people for a job that was accomplished by 3 whilst another team mate is in the hands of the enemy writhing in pain.



No. Again, it would've been the right thing to do. If she had taken the time to carry Aqualad telepathically (quicker) and got in the range of the bio-ship she could have telepathically brought it to them and then gone after Superboy while the other three took care of Aqualad.

So Superboy was in pain? Yes. Was he near death? No. Was Aqualad near death? Yeah. Probably.

If it had been reversed, with Aqualad being tortured and Superboy dehydrated and near death she'd probably have taken care of Superboy first. And that would've been the right thing to do.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> better to get that romantic shit out of the way
> 
> though I wonder how much longer we'll endure wally and artemis merry little war of wit



Probably until the eventual Slap-Slap-Kiss cliche occurs during a whole heat of the moment exchange. after that the awkwardnes ensues probably.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> better to get that romantic shit out of the way



I don't agree, I want steady development and not forced romances.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2011)

> Neither does Megan.


What part of levitation and flight escapes you when comparing to normal human walking?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

> No. Your right. Megan doesn't have super speed. But what she does have, is the ability to lift him telepathically to a spot nearer to the Bio ship. When she's in telepathic range she could've telepathically brought the bio ship over without having to go all the way there. Then she could've gone after Superboy.


We do not know the range of her ship, for all we know it could save them 10 seconds. 



> Aqualad? That's because he was in worst condition then Superboy and he could've died.


The fact that Aqualad was situation was worse than Superboy's does not mean they should focus all their resources on Aqualad and leave Superboy to get tortured. 


> Then what were you asking?


What you said made little sense in relation to what I said. 



> No. Again, it would've been the right thing to do. If she had taken the time to carry Aqualad telepathically (quicker) and got in the range of the bio-ship she could have telepathically brought it to them and then gone after Superboy while the other three took care of Aqualad.


It would take some time to get into the ships range and as I said before getting into the ships range could save very little time if the range is small. 



> So Superboy was in pain? Yes. Was he near death? No. Was Aqualad near death? Yeah. Probably.


Did she leave Aqualad alone? No. I could understand your complaints if she was Aqualad's only chance at survival but as I have said ( numerous times now) he was left in the hands of 3 capable heroes. 

You overlooking how the psychological damage it could have caused him also, especially as someone with the ability to mess around with people's minds was on scene. 



> If it had been reversed, with Aqualad being tortured and Superboy dehydrated and near death she'd probably have taken care of Superboy first. And that would've been the right thing to do.


It wouldn't have been the right thing to do and we do not know if she would act that way.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 12, 2011)

I like Miss Martain but what she did pissed me off. For those arguing about her wanting to help superboy because he was getting tortured she wanted to go right before she felt he pain. Not only did she abandon him she said herself I completely forgot about Aqualad there fucking leader what the hell. Other than that I loved this episode it was the 1st episode that gave them development focusing on a majority of the team sorry Kaldur you were shafted. I expect there to an episode based on Robin as he is the only one who hasn't had an episode completely dedicated about him. I'd also like to an episode based on Kaldurs leadership instead of that solo tagteam stuff he did in his exclusive episode.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Probably until the eventual Slap-Slap-Kiss cliche occurs during a whole heat of the moment exchange. after that the awkwardnes ensues probably.



Hopefully it comes soon enough so the writers can focus on

The Light
Prince Orm's betrayal
Starro unleashed
Superboy's development
Robin's eventual rise as leader
Who the mole is
Speedy's eventual fall
Artemis's father
Aqualad and Black Manta Vader moment


----------



## The810kid (Mar 12, 2011)

anybody else think predict a Robin Kaldur confrontation on the way.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

The810kid said:


> anybody else think predict a Robin Kaldur confrontation on the way.



Its bound to happen.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

The810kid said:


> anybody else think predict a Robin Kaldur confrontation on the way.



Considering the jealousy that Robin showed in Downtime it's more than likely.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

If such a thing happens Aqualad should ruffle his hair and walk on.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 12, 2011)

My guess is it will happen in an episode where Robin is the character with the most focus and something happens like Kaldur leads the team to fail a mission. Bats ignores Robin and says something to Aqualad. Robin and Kaldur have an argument. Batman gives the team a new mission. Aqualad and Robin are seperated form the others and must put aside there current squabble to survive thats how I see it.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 12, 2011)

Another scenario I see playing out with Black Manta and Kaldur learning that he is his son leading to Aqua Lad losing focus and descension in the team.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Unless Robin is packing copious amounts of Jellyfish poison and a flamethrower, it would not be wise to pick a fight with Aqualad.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Unless Robin is packing copious amounts of Jellyfish poison and a flamethrower, it would not be wise to pick a fight with Aqualad.



when I say confrontation I meana heated verbal argument nothing physical.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 12, 2011)

*T*

This show seems to write to the generall intelligence of its audience, megan clearly ignored aqualds criticl on death door say hello to doctor fate on the way up condition , in order to blindly rush in to save a very near invulnerable superboy. She would have done the same thing if superboy spranged an ankle.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> We do not know the range of her ship, for all we know it could save them 10 seconds.



Aqualad was in critical condition and he was right next to her.



> The fact that Aqualad was situation was worse than Superboy's does not mean they should focus all their resources on Aqualad and leave Superboy to get tortured.



They should've focused on getting him to the bio ship first. She had the telepathic ability to not only get him closer faster then three tired teens carrying him through the desert, but to bring the ship closer to them.



> What you said made little sense in relation to what I said.





> And that explains why he came out of that episode competely uninjured. In fact, she even forgot about him and Kaldur was on IV.



You said that "Superboy being nearly indestructible went out the window when she felt him being tortured." I said that he came out of the episode without any injuries.



> It would take some time to get into the ships range and as I said before getting into the ships range could save very little time if the range is small.



It would save a lot more time then the three of them carrying Aqualad through the desert. She could telepathically lift him. And Aqualad's a big guy too.



> Did she leave Aqualad alone? No. I could understand your complaints if she was Aqualad's only chance at survival but as I have said (numerous times now) he was left in the hands of 3 capable heroes.



Three capable heroes. Carrying him through the desert. He's in critical condition. She could shorten the time by carrying him and bringing the bio-ship closer telepathically.

And I just found it funny. Abandoning him. Things worked out alright in the end, but I laughed.



> You overlooking how the psychological damage it could have caused him also, especially as someone with the ability to mess around with people's minds was on scene.



All I know is that Kaldur was near death and she was right next to him. And she even forgot about him at the end of the episode.

It wouldn't have been the right thing to do and we do not know if she would act that way.[/QUOTE]

She probably would. Even before she felt Supey being tortured she was ready to rush off to his rescue and leave Kaldur. She even forgot about him at the end of the episode.

Grimm, I'm starting to think that he may die afterall.

Does anyone know when episode 10 will be out.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 12, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> This show seems to write to the *generall intelligence of its audience*, megan clearly ignored aqualds criticl on death door say hello to doctor fate on the way up condition , in order to blindly rush in to save a very near invulnerable superboy. She would have done the same thing if superboy spranged an ankle.



Funny, since it's probably more adult than the vast majority of DC cartoons. Do I really need to do another TT comparison?

Don't get me wrong: I like that Megan did that, as foolish as it is. I can understand the reaction and it's completely within character. I just don't want her to get a pass from it because it worked out in the end. She doesn't need to be bitched out or anything, but that's something that at the very least need to be addressed or mentioned once.

I agree with Grimm: get the romances on track. "Will they, won't they" is okay in some situations, but I don't think fast tracking certain romances doesn't diminish them too much. It all depends on how you show it and how much time you have; Naruto and Harry Potter have significantly more time than Young Justice does. Frankly, I think long-term love triangles are overrated, anyways.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Me said:
			
		

> We do not know the range of her ship, for all we know it could save them 10 seconds.





> Aqualad was in critical condition and he was right next to her.


...


> They should've focused on getting him to the bio ship first. She had the telepathic ability to not only get him closer faster then three tired teens carrying him through the desert, but to bring the ship closer to them.


As I said before one of them was tired, the other was low on arrows, Robin was his usual self. As I said before we do not know the range of the ship so the amount of time it saves them could be minute. 



> You said that "Superboy being nearly indestructible went out the window when she felt him being tortured." I said that he came out of the episode without any injuries.


Which would be relevant if we saw how things would play out if Megan didn't save him. 



> It would save a lot more time then the three of them carrying Aqualad through the desert. She could telepathically lift him. And Aqualad's a big guy too.


They had pulled him on a stretcher which would reduce his weight considerably. Yes Megan would have gotten him to ship faster but the time difference was proven to be a no factor by him getting on the path to recovery. 



> Three capable heroes. Carrying him through the desert. He's in critical condition. She could shorten the time by carrying him and bringing the bio-ship closer telepathically.
> 
> And I just found it funny. Abandoning him. Things worked out alright in the end, but I laughed.


As I said before we do not know the ships range. 



> All I know is that Kaldur was near death and she was right next to him. And she even forgot about him at the end of the episode.


She didn't forget about him, she forgot that she hadn't restored his memory. When you consider the fight she had with that guy, it is understandable. 



> She probably would. Even before she felt Supey being tortured she was ready to rush off to his rescue and leave Kaldur. She even forgot about him at the end of the episode.


It's not until she saw him being tortured that she rushed off.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I agree with Grimm: get the romances on track. "Will they, won't they" is okay in some situations, but I don't think fast tracking certain romances doesn't diminish them too much. It all depends on how you show it and how much time you have; Naruto and Harry Potter have significantly more time than Young Justice does. Frankly, I think long-term love triangles are overrated, anyways.



Naruto, and Harry Potter dragged out, but there is a romance even more dragged known as Archie. Archie, Betty and Veronica are all in a perpetual love triangle that has lasted 60 years.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not arguing this anymore. She clearly abandoned Aqualad and even forgot about him at the end of the episode in favor of playing kissy face with Conner.

*EDIT*

I just thought of something. Since we both know that she could have gotten Kaldur there faster, and Robin was perfectly fine. Why didn't she let take Kaldur to the ship and let the other's go and save Superboy?



> Naruto, and Harry Potter dragged out, but there is a romance even more dragged known as Archie. Archie, Betty and Veronica are all in a perpetual love triangle that has lasted 60 years.



Reggie's been trying to get in there for years.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

To be a Martian Manhunter, you have to maintain a certain level of objectivity. J'onn always makes sure that his personal feelings don't interfere.

Martian Manhunter: Megan, I am disappoint.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> I just thought of something. Since we both know that she could have gotten Kaldur there faster, and Robin was perfectly fine. Why didn't she let take Kaldur to the ship and let the other's go and save Superboy?



Dude, Kid Flash was out of speed  and Artemis was short on arrows.

You really think those three could handle Psimon?

They should have taken Aqualad to the ship and then come back full force guns ablazing.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

> I'm not arguing this anymore. She clearly abandoned Aqualad and even forgot about him at the end of the episode in favor of playing kissy face with Conner


She left him in capable hands and as I said she didn't forget about him but whatever. 



> I just thought of something. Since we both know that she could have gotten Kaldur there faster, and Robin was perfectly fine. Why didn't she let take Kaldur to the ship and let the other's go and save Superboy?


It would have been a repeat of the first episode where he beat the shit out of the people who rescued him.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

Plus the fact Psimon would utterly decimated anyone, but Miss Martian.

I don't agree with her choice, but she really was the only one that could have saved Superboy


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

> She left him in capable hands and as I said *she didn't forget* about him but whatever.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvowBKLl9A0[/YOUTUBE]

9:38



> Dude, Kid Flash was out of speed and Artemis was short on arrows.
> 
> You really think those three could handle Psimon?
> 
> They should have taken Aqualad to the ship and then come back full force guns ablazing.



I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvowBKLl9A0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 9:38


As I said before, she forgot about his memory, not Aqualad. Which was understandable under the circumstances.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 12, 2011)

> As I said before, she forgot about his memory, not Aqualad. Which was understandable under the circumstances.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYy_hdm62Xs[/YOUTUBE]

Well, she cetainly forgot about him here.

9:38

Leaving someone out Megan?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Plus the fact Psimon would utterly decimated anyone, but Miss Martian.
> 
> I don't agree with her choice, but she really was the only one that could have saved Superboy



I agree. In the end she would need to be the one to face Psimon, but also Superboy wasnt in complete danger if she were to bring Aqualad to the ship first IMO.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYy_hdm62Xs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Well, she cetainly forgot about him here.
> 
> ...



Memory was still fragmented.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

It really kind of sad considering martian manhunter and Aquaman are best friends.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL, I love you guys, giving me something good to read while I eat dinner. <3


----------



## The Potential (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice to see this thread getting some hot attention. This episode made people debate.. alright..

Is it just me, or am I the only one not really digging the camo suits? I just prefer them in their regular super hero get up..


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

It's understandable, when you're on a stealth mission you don't want a bright yellow trail standing out.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Isnt KF and M'gaan the only ppl who change?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

I suppose for Kid Flash, but they were in the desert. He would make his location known pretty quickly.

Plus the only ones in the group that wear them are, Aqualad, Megan & Kid Flash. Everyone else just said fuck it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 13, 2011)

^ It's not just you. I prefer them in their regular suits. Of course, in some cases it's necessary though. Them being a covert team and all.



> Dude, Kid Flash was out of speed and Artemis was short on arrows.
> 
> You really think those three could handle Psimon?
> 
> They should have taken Aqualad to the ship and then come back full force guns ablazing.



I honestly, didn't think about that.



> Memory was still fragmented.



You just have all of the answers don't you?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I suppose for Kid Flash, but they were in the desert. He would make his location known pretty quickly.
> 
> Plus the only ones in the group that wear them are, Aqualad, Megan & Kid Flash. Everyone else just said fuck it.



Well it would work okay at night =/ Robin and Artemis don't really need stealthy clothes as they have their own methods of not being seen. 

Superboy really did say ''fuck it''  wouldn't even use a capable to get land on the island.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

Well if they want to be a covert *Team*. They should all wear them. Not just half the team..


*EDIT:* I guess it gives them...... personality...


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

I like the pairings so far 

Superboy-Miss Martian
Artemis-Kid Flash
Robin-Aqualad


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

The activity always slows down when I get on... I know why to..


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

The forced relationships... love interests... whatever is probably the biggest thing I dislike about the show. I liked Supergirls forced LI in JLU over this and I LOATHED it. >>


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Sup Pot, howya been today?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

To stay on topic. Ive been pretty much...

today and every other day..

How the Flash have you been? Bet your glad I got you into this series now huh...


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

I know it's too early to judge it on it's own reigns, but I'm still saying JL/JLU is the best television series to come out of any DC canon. Though the deviation from typical DCAU canon is... interesting to say the least.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Batman TAS was my childhood favorite, has so many memories, but recently ya JL/JLU was probably the best, but who knows, if YJ keeps it up, I might have a new love.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not dismissing YJ yet, I mean it could yknow... not suck? This is what Teen Titans SHOULD of been. But yeah, I love DCAU canon, but this seems a good start for something new and interesting; shame the writers are pandering with badly written romances that are forced and such. >>

But yeah, Static damn well better be a member by season 2.



ALSO, does Red Arrow/Speedy remind anyone of DCAU's version of Nightwing?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn, that was a good show too.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

Teen Titans? Oh god was that thing terrible.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

No Static Shock.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh good. I almost had a heart attack, haha. Yeah, Static was GREAT. Especially the crossover (beyond, JLU, B:TAS) episodes. If they bring him in, he BETTER be voiced by the same VA.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

TT and SS were both good.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

SPEAKING OF WHICH. Another good one was Batman Beyond, holy shit, the memories. Such a Badass show.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

How was Teen Titans good? It was a product of over-emulation and it just plain tried too hard, but opinions w/e.



> SPEAKING OF WHICH. Another good one was Batman Beyond, holy shit, the memories. Such a Badass show.



I always hoped for continuation of Beyond, maybe a JLU of that period. That was always what I wanted. Beyond got good closure, but I didn't get enough of it.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

Tried to hard at what exactly? I used to love that show..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

BRING TERRA BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Tried to hard at what exactly? I used to love that show..



It tried too hard at being "western anime", really. I always felt the writing was weak and the animation was mediocre, but eh. I gave it a chance on mulitple occasions, but I really couldn't stomach it like some of my younger friends did at the time.

I'd say I was too old for the show at the time, but I'm not sure. I think I was just entering high school at the time, so... eh.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

Opinion respected. 

Lee Ming Jung, perhaps Terra will be the next member of YJ..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Although I would rather have Static over Terra. We don't need no mo love interests, and we all know that Static love his chocolate.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

> perhaps Terra will be the next member of YJ..



Tara Markov Terra, preferably.

Though Atlee Terra would be okay as well.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously, I'm going for Static too. Of course that means they have to get rid of Kaldur.......


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

> Seriously, I'm going for Static too. Of course that means they have to get rid of Kaldur.......



Nah, it just means we'll have a less Klu Klux league.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Damnit Pot i knew you were going to say that and crush my dreams.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

It's the truth though, I'm sorry it's something we have to except..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Do we know which Green Lantern they are using in YJ?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

Hal Jordan & John Stewart. Would you look at that..


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

> Do we know which Green Lantern they are using in YJ?



There were TWO Green Lanterns in the pilot.



The Potential said:


> Hal Jordan & John Stewart. Would you look at that..



This actually made me squirm in my seat when I saw them.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

The Potential said:


> John Stewart.



Game. Set. Match.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

They're already breaking to many rules having John Stewart and Kaldur in the same show. The multiverse would implode on its self if they added our boy Static.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

> They're already breaking to many rules having John Stewart and Kaldur in the same show. The multiverse would implode on its self if they added our boy Static.



Isn't there a rule in the Lantern Corps or w/e about two active GLs from the same planet or am I remembering something incorrectly?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

3rd time's the charm?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

We should at least expect most of the canon core members to show up if it runs long enough, no?



> Robin
> Superboy
> Impulse
> Wonder Girl
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

oooOOO another comedic relief. Where U at Beastboy?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

I really hope they go for the Cassandra Sandsmark Wonder Girl if they add the character into the mix.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

In all his greatness!


@Gowi. Not sure exactly, but I know there or so many earth GL's because most of them are replacements for others.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

The Potential said:


> In all his greatness!
> 
> 
> @Gowi. Not sure exactly, but I know there or so many earth GL's because most of them are replacements for others.



/teardrop.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 13, 2011)

It was already announced Arrowette will appear in the show, however it's unclear if it'll be the first Arrowette or her daughter. 

I had no idea Artemis wasn't a new character. So her mother used to be a villain named Tigress, and in the comics Artemis also assumed the Tigress identity. Interesting.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I'm not dismissing YJ yet, I mean it could yknow... not suck? This is what Teen Titans SHOULD of been.



Rife with teen drama and pretenious villians?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> It was already announced Arrowette will appear in the show, however it's unclear if it'll be the first Arrowette or her daughter.
> 
> I had no idea Artemis wasn't a new character. So her mother used to be a villain named Tigress, and in the comics Artemis also assumed the Tigress identity. Interesting.



Heh. UPCOMING ARTEMIS vs ARROWETTE amirite?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 13, 2011)

Was Batgirl part of YJ once?  Never knew that. 

It would be interesting to see one of the most deadliest assassins on the same team as Robin...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> How was Teen Titans good? It was a product of over-emulation and it just plain tried too hard, but opinions w/e.
> 
> I always hoped for continuation of Beyond, maybe a JLU of that period. That was always what I wanted. Beyond got good closure, but I didn't get enough of it.



Making him related to Bruce was the worst thing they could've done, even if it was planned that way. Aside from that, everything about Batman Beyond I loved. If I had to pick, it would be Batman: TAS, followed by Batman Beyond, then JL/JLU.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxyFMq6gZgs[/YOUTUBE]

At 1:38 Aquaman is rocking long hair.

@ThePotential: Where did you find that Green Lantern picture?


----------



## Glued (Mar 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> We should at least expect most of the canon core members to show up if it runs long enough, no?
> 
> 
> Robin
> ...






Lagoon Boy got a cameo in Atlantis episode, I highly doubt their going to let him become a caste member


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> @ThePotential: Where did you find that Green Lantern picture?





On another note. Who do you guys think this is..?

I don't believe we have seen her before....

And this lady on the left. I can't recall if she has been in the show as of yet...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2011)

On another note. Who do you guys think this is..?
[SPOILER said:
			
		

> [/SPOILER]
> I don't believe we have seen her before....
> 
> 
> ...



@6:40

Probably Wonder girl? I hope


The lady is a Cadmus scientist, she was in the pilot. 

[YOUTUBE]It's hard to overstate my satisfaction...[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

It could be Zatana, that being said I hope the group doesn't get overcrowded.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope they don't overcrowd it either. They could do something like Teen Titans did, and have something like Titan's East and West etc, with other teams.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 13, 2011)

My guess for the unknown woman is either Lois Lane or Carol Ferris. I really want to say Carol Ferris because of the whole pink motif, but she sort of has that confident smirk I'd expect from Lois Lane. If that's Zatanna, I'd be pretty surprised; she looks a bit old considering Zatara is apparently 40 (As said by Greg Weisman himself).


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

That is one UGLY Lois Lane.


----------



## Glued (Mar 13, 2011)

The top woman is probably Lois


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2011)

The Potential said:


> On another note. Who do you guys think this is..?
> 
> I don't believe we have seen her before....
> 
> And this lady on the left. I can't recall if she has been in the show as of yet...



The only person who comes to mind for the top one is Lois to me. she'll probably appear in a episode where Supes finally decides to sit down with Superboy.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> The only person who comes to mind for the top one is Lois to me. she'll probably appear in a episode where Supes finally decides to sit down with Superboy.



Sounds bout right. She will prob slap some sense into superman .


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok I thought I'd seen the lady in the second picture before.

As for the first picture, Lois immediately came to mind as well.

I also heard someone else will be added to the team at the end of the season. They said someone would be added around mid season, I guess that would be Artemis. And another to the roster at the end.

It was from a Wiki so not sure how realiable that is...

Of course this could be already known knowledge.......:sweat


----------



## Adagio (Mar 13, 2011)

If that is indeed Lois I am disappoint.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

She came to mind more so cause of the attitude she she was wearing on her face... She doesn't really look like a Lois to me honeslty..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

I would have to go with Pot, and say that DOES NOT look like a Lois. So retarded if it is. She is too white to be Lois. Most of the cartoon Lois's that I can remember either had a NICE tan or had a bit of color mixed in her. Plain white = meh.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2011)

The lady on the left, a young Amanda Waller? 

Who's the guy on the right, though? Maybe I'm forgetting if he was there before.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought that amanda was fat?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2011)

The guy on the right is Mark Desmond as scientist at Cadmus; he turned it Blocbuster in the pilot.


----------



## Glued (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I would have to go with Pot, and say that DOES NOT look like a Lois. So retarded if it is. She is too white to be Lois. Most of the cartoon Lois's that I can remember either had a NICE tan or had a bit of color mixed in her. Plain white = meh.



[YOUTUBE]aOc7JWHvJkw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sfelKkYeyag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

NVm, was referring to the show that were out after I was born.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 13, 2011)

Really liked this episode, a lot. It was funny, had some great action, was just overall entertaining. Still hate "Hello Megan" though, and I never want to hear Superboy's annoying cries of anger again.

Still, I was amused by the amount of innuendo they had in this. 

Robin, Kid Flash, and Artemis all had some great screen time. I also liked the psychic battle, though the ending was a little cliche. The sphere was cute though. But at least we now know for sure who one of the members of the Light is.

I hope the show keeps this up, because it really is improving.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Somehow Superboy's fit of rage in his feral state, reminded me of this part from X-men evolution. Skip ahead to 4:10 and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I thought that amanda was fat?



Forgot to add slimmer


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 14, 2011)

How many episodes before the end of the season?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 14, 2011)

I think 26 episodes.


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Really liked this episode, a lot. It was funny, had some great action, was just overall entertaining. Still hate "Hello Megan" though, and I never want to hear Superboy's annoying cries of anger again.
> *
> Still, I was amused by the amount of innuendo they had in this. *
> 
> ...



You think that had strong innuendo.

This is strong innuendo

[YOUTUBE]P4-btKzReZU[/YOUTUBE]

I swear, I don't know how Kids WB got away with all that. 

You know what would be great episodes, Superboy vs Titano or Gorilla Grodd

[YOUTUBE]KT8VfInTtFQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wOFrGqDMPd8[/YOUTUBE]




















Since the dawn of time monkeys and apes have been a scourge to Superman


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2011)

I was going to read up to date in this thread, but you guys have been talking about this episode for like 8 pages now.

Question: Why did Miss Martian look like a White human girl in one of the flashbacks when she was returning Superboy's memories? Did I miss something?


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably just a tv show megan once saw.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 14, 2011)

Regarding Miss Martian's decision, I think she ultimately made the right one. But it was her reasoning (or lack of) that annoyed me. She didn't hesitate to leave Kaldur or discuss the matter with her team, and she didn't know what caused them all to lose their memories in the first place. And she, in fact, would have lost to Psimon had the sphere not helped and Superboy not helped her in the psychic battle.

Her choice was influenced by her emotions rather than good judgement. Had she actually made that choice after reasoning, I would've been fine with it.


Ben Grimm said:


> You think that had strong innuendo.
> 
> This is strong innuendo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]P4-btKzReZU[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't say strong innuendo, I was just amused that they upped it in this episode. Believe me when I say I know that was weak innuendo compared to many other examples.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2011)

She is a teenage girl.


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

I WANT SUPERBOY VS MONKEY EPISODE!!!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

She is prob much older than a teenager on her planet and species.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I WANT SUPERBOY VS MONKEY EPISODE!!!



Superboy hates monkeys so it'd be a good episode.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> She is a teenage girl.



And Wally is a horny teenage boy. He still got chewed out for nearly getting his team killed by trying to impress Megan.

Just like Aqualad got a talking to from Batman for not having his head in the game because he was also having feelings of romance. It really isn't an excuse.


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Superboy hates monkeys so it'd be a good episode.



Superboy vs King Kong.

Beast from Krypton vs the Beast of Skull island.  Coming SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> And Wally is a horny teenage boy. He still got chewed out for nearly getting his team killed by trying to impress Megan.
> 
> Just like Aqualad got a talking to from Batman for not having his head in the game because he was also having feelings of romance. It really isn't an excuse.



It's not a _good_ excuse.

I'm sure she'll be reprimanded next episode, and if not, we may complain, but we'll get over it soon enough.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It's not a _good_ excuse.
> 
> I'm sure she'll be reprimanded next episode, and if not, we may complain, but we'll get over it soon enough.



Obviously we'll get over it. It's just the pointing out of something stupid a character did because she shouldn't be allowed to get away with it like when others didn't.


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Obviously we'll get over it. It's just the pointing out of something stupid a character did because she shouldn't be allowed to get away with it like when others didn't.



She could use a good talking to from Wonder Woman.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2011)

No, I agree, she should have received some scolding or something.

I'm just saying, she's an adolescent girl, so her decision was to be expected.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

SUPERMAN NEEDS TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE....lazy bastard.


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> SUPERMAN NEEDS TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE....lazy bastard.



Superman and Superboy should fight monkeys together.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2011)

I want an episode with just Batman and Robin.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I want an episode with just Batman and Robin.



Nah, too much win. Hmm...might go watch some Batman: TAS now


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2011)

Me               too.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> She could use a good talking to from Wonder Woman.





What are you implying here?


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> What are you implying here?



Wonder Woman is a strong independent woman and an established hero. She gets the job done to protect the people.

Megan needed encouragement from Superboy to beat Psimon. 

Megan does not need the big dark Batman to come down on her like a brick wall.

Having Wonder Woman to counsel her would go a long way.


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I want an episode with just Batman and Robin.



As long as their fighting monkeys and apes


----------



## King Vegeta (Mar 14, 2011)

I want an episode with just Black Canary and Shirtlessboy fighting monkeys. 

Fanservice for everyone.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 14, 2011)

I want an episode where KF lets loose!


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I want an episode where KF lets loose!



[YOUTUBE]53OyPYa7SEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Mar 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]53OyPYa7SEI[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]

Thats exactly what I want!


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rMaYnTRZbvA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3M63oLb2YiM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LVpsbec0R0s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bGrxMxkN7Fk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]iSQ-h_2WGkw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]b7H3m1rPVIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder what will be the explanation for Wonder Woman missing all these months?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I wonder what will be the explanation for Wonder Woman missing all these months?



Same explanation that Hawkgirl or GL is gonna give.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]rMaYnTRZbvA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3M63oLb2YiM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



All of this, I want all of this!!!

Damn it I miss JL!


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

The Potential said:


> All of this, I want all of this!!!
> 
> Damn it I miss JL!



He fights Zoom in Batman: Brave and the Bold

Anyways, I hope enjoy the Ballad of Barry Allen, a song made in honor of the flash

[YOUTUBE]odU1bHaYNDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Mar 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> He fights Zoom in Batman: Brave and the Bold
> 
> Anyways, I hope enjoy the Ballad of Barry Allen, a song made in honor of the flash
> 
> [YOUTUBE]odU1bHaYNDQ[/YOUTUBE]



Yes I forgot to mention that. That was my favorite episode of that series. The battle was spectacular! Gotta' give them a round of applause for introducing Zoom.

What a beautiful Flash video..


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]d2lW9QEnAm8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GM8-_XQLAr4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6TW4fLXWjgE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fsh2NgH3z58[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rlZlufv0mPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Vegeta (Mar 15, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I wonder what will be the explanation for Wonder Woman missing all these months?


She was busy running Themyscara Industries and crying herself to sleep because her man left her.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

Batman left her? LOL


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

I honestly blame Wonder Woman's current state upon her fans.

If Wondy isn't badass enough, people will start bitching
If Wondy isn't feminist enough, people will start bitching
If Wondy acts more lady like, people will start bitching

You know the Aquaman fandom, loved both the Silver Age Aquaman who was a father and husband as well as the Peter David badass with a claw for a hand.

Batman fans love the campy Brave and The Bold Batman as well as Frank Miller's Dark Knight.

Now hollywood and DC Comics are pulling out every idea from their ass just to satisfy all the Wonder woman fans.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess the feminist believe that to make her less "bad ass" would make her less than the males. I'm surprised they haven't complained about her having a love interest. It's not the same with Bats and Fish boy.


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I guess the feminist believe that to make her less "bad ass" would make her less than the males. I'm surprised they haven't complained about her having a love interest. It's not the same with Bats and Fish boy.



Oh no that is not it, the feminists want a kind, caring and loving Wonder Woman from the Perez era. 

They're all bitching on what is the correct version of Wonder Woman is.

The Wonder Woman who spared the Devil himself Neron, talked subordinate of Raz al Ghul from suicide and woke Mera from her bloodlust vs the Wonder Woman who snapped Maxwell Lords neck, chopped a groove down Ares's head and decapitated Medusa


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

Isn't there a comfortable middle ground?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Isn't there a comfortable middle ground?



For Wonder Woman fans? not really. 

It's the reason why a movie will never get off the ground because there's no pleasing her fanbase irregardless of where you go.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it the same case with Cat Woman?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

That's such a shame, I think both demographics could be appealed to easily, but comic fans aren't ones to like compromise, I suppose.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

Gowi said:


> That's such a shame, I think both demographics could be appealed to easily, but comic fans aren't ones to like compromise, I suppose.



It's not like this with other heroes though...it's just the Wonder Woman fanbase for some annoying reason.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's not like this with other heroes though...it's just the Wonder Woman fanbase for some annoying reason.



Easy answer is because she is a female main lead.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, it's not like this for other female superheroes, I think?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea, but she is one of the founders of the JL.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Well, it's not like this for other female superheroes, I think?



No it's not. though Wonder Woman has this thing where she's revered by the feminist community...so anything that changes her in anyway or tries to adapt, that little community will immediantly get up in arms over it.

Though it's not just the feminists when it comes to how annoying it is to adapt her


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

It's like this with a lot of Comic fans. People were complaining about Young Justice saying that the characters should have been Timm and Bart instead of Dick and Wally.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

> It's like this with a lot of Comic fans. People were complaining about Young Justice saying that the characters should have been Timm and Bart instead of Dick and Wally.



I think it's because folks are used to the DCAU and Grayson being not cheery and shit. From what I understand the comics version of Grayson is the opposite of brooding and cynical (aka what Red Arrow is in YJ).

I was thrown off at first, but then I realized this is a different universe and moved on.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> It's like this with a lot of Comic fans. People were complaining about Young Justice saying that the characters should have been Timm and Bart instead of Dick and Wally.



That was back when the group was first revealed, once the the show started up those kind of things generally fell away.

People complained because we generally thought this was going to be a an actual adaption of the comic itself, not an Elseworlds story.

Us being confused about the team placements of the show is not the same thing as what the wonder woman community gets annoyed over.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yea, but she is one of the founders of the JL.



As a golden age creation, there is that; yeah.


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

There are people in the conservative community who don't even read Wonder Woman comics or watch the old Lynda Carter TV show, but will get upset if they change her Red, White and Blue uniform and make her wear pants. 

There are the DCAU fans who now want her to become a part of Batman's harem. 

Wondy is such a political icon that even non-readers or watchers have an effect on her.

You can turn Superman into an illegitimate father, you can make Batman eat nachos, you can make Aquaman declare war on Japan (I'm serious, he did this during the Peter David run), but you cannot make Wonder Woman wear pants.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it bad that I lol'd?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

She seriously needs a look like this.


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

She looks like blank.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Any of you see the new gameplay trailer from Batman: Arkham City? If not, take a look.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CRb2CR7Aoo[/YOUTUBE]

Looks DAMN AMAZING.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

Steroid Bats is pretty agile. The story should have been set in Gotham as a whole.


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope they have Killer Croc


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

mmmmnnn, Selina Kyle


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

Gowi said:


> mmmmnnn, Selina Kyle



Harley Quinn scores a home run for me.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

Really Grimm? I thought you had better taste. Someone get me a pic without her face paint.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

Truth be told I've always had a great deal of respect for Zatanna.

She's the classiest lady in all of DC


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Canary>All


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Truth be told I've always had a great deal of respect for Zatanna.
> 
> She's the classiest lady in all of DC



Yes, Zatanna is probably my favorite female superhero.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

What do you guys think about the show's joker?

From the comic based on the show.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 15, 2011)

I kind of wish that they'd used the Question in this series. That guy's a badass. I always like the brainy guys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDBxlOfJnoQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'm also hoping to see Gorilla Grodd.


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2011)

Question would be overburdening the cast.

I would like the show to focus on the kids and their mentors with a bit of Red Tornado thrown in and some Black Canary

T.O. Morrow created Mister Twister, but has yet to make his move on Red Tornado.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


>



I remember that episode, and the way the Joker easily charms her back at the end of it again. 

No matter if it's with the Joker or Ivy, Harley is fun.

​


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 15, 2011)

> Question would be overburdening the cast.



Explain please.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 15, 2011)

How do you guys feel about Wonder women's new get up?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

The Potential said:


> How do you guys feel about Wonder women's new get up?



I'd like it if it wasn't for the jacket...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)

Best thing ever, she has pants. Bout damn time. Now, if they did something to Superman's panties....


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 16, 2011)

The question gets pussy, rofl stomps Parademon while driving a blue Pontiac GTO, and doesn't scream like a bitch when electrocuted, he talks about tooth paste


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)

And the tips of shoelaces.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 16, 2011)

They're called aglets.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 16, 2011)

> The question gets pussy, rofl stomps Parademon while driving a blue Pontiac GTO, and doesn't scream like a bitch when electrocuted, he talks about tooth paste



Yes. He is definitely a badass. Even when he loses he comes off as awesome.

Am I the only one who was surprised that they used Giovanni Zatara? I was expecting them to use the Atom or Zatana maybe. Although I can't say that I'm displeased. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Glued (Mar 16, 2011)

The Potential said:


> How do you guys feel about Wonder women's new get up?



I've always seen Wonder Woman as a blend of greek and American mythos.

A perfect Wondy costume would be her wearing blue jeans with a star pattern, a white texan cowgirl hat with bronze armor.

It would go perfectly with her lasso.



Lee-Sensei said:


> Explain please.



Less time to develop the kids and mentors as well as the villains


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 16, 2011)

> Less time to develop the kids and mentors as well as the villains



That's what I thought you meant.

Not necessarily. Think about it. How much have we seen of Hal Jordan or Wonder Woman?

Each member of the JL that doesn't have a sidekick counterpart is inevitably going to get an episode or two. Sooner or later.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Mar 16, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> That's what I thought you meant.
> 
> Not necessarily. Think about it. How much have we seen of Hal Jordan or Wonder Woman?
> 
> Each member of the JL that doesn't have a sidekick counterpart is inevitably going to get an episode or two. Sooner or later.



Wondy and Green Lantern are A list heroes.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 16, 2011)

> Wondy and Green Lantern are A list heroes.



That's my exactly my point. Even the A-List haven't had much screen time. Even Superman's been missing for 4 episodes. So Q probably won't be taking away to much time from the members of YJ.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2011)

A list heroes are probably on League business.


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2011)

Read the last 13 or so pages since the last episodes release and damn you guys have great conversations, handed out some reps where needed, love this thread.

This show is going in the right direction, watching that lil interview someone posted was awesome, good to know people can and will die.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 16, 2011)

Darc said:


> Read the last 13 or so pages since the last episodes release and damn you guys have great conversations, handed out some reps where needed, love this thread.
> 
> This show is going in the right direction, watching that lil interview someone posted was awesome, good to know people can and will die.



They need to kill Aquaman


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)

If that happens then AL will go crazy and Robin will have to take control of the team.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If that happens then AL will go crazy and Robin will have to take control of the team.



In that case, everyone wi- wait, nevermind


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 16, 2011)

> They need to kill Aquaman



Say that again. I dare you.

...

The Aquaman Family has suffered enough already. They deserve a break.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2011)

I really want to see what part the tech they brought back from last episode will play in future eps. It's either Krypto or a Kryptonan thingy, since Miss M said it was in pain.


----------



## hehey (Mar 16, 2011)

heh, i tell ya i always hated the fact that there were other heroes with comparable speed to the flash characters who had a bunch of other powers on top of it, annoys me greatly.

If it was up to me Superman and all the others would cap at the speed of sound.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 16, 2011)

But Flash is just messing around in those races, he can win if wants to. Barry already said him and Superman's races were just for charity or something like that.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah neither of them took the race seriously, they wasted time talking about Conner's failed relationships, and stopping bank robberies and C list criminals so that they could prolong the race to give the fans their moneys worth. 

That being said, can Bart Speed steal or is that only available to Wally? I remember him acquiring a new set of skills when he almost became one with the speed force just don't know if it extended to the other characters.

Also Barry Allen needs to die again, bringing him back cheapened his character and made Wally irrelevant doesn't help that his new costume looks like shit.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 16, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yeah neither of them took the race seriously, they wasted time talking about Conner's failed relationships, and stopping bank robberies and C list criminals so that they could prolong the race to give the fans their moneys worth.
> 
> That being said, can Bart Speed steal or is that only available to Wally? I remember him acquiring a new set of skills when he almost became one with the speed force just don't know if it extended to the other characters.
> 
> Also Barry Allen needs to die again, bringing him back cheapened his character and made Wally irrelevant doesn't help that his new costume looks like shit.



I like Barry and all but him coming back and the way they treated Wally when he did was very wack.

All that work Wally did while trying to be the best Flash that he could be, all of that trampled on by Barry's return. It's just not fair.

And it also doesn't help that Wally's new suit is quite lack luster...

I am disappoint..

What they should have done with Wally's suit is, slightly darken it and change his lightning symbol a bit. Thats all that needed to be done to differentiate between the two. Maybe even less...



typhoon72 said:


> But Flash is just messing around in those races, he can win if wants to. Barry already said him and Superman's races were just for charity or something like that.



Yes, something like that..


----------



## Glued (Mar 16, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Say that again. I dare you.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Aquaman Family has suffered enough already. They deserve a break.



You can thank Geoff Johns for that, the guy has tried to slaughter the entire Peter David run on Aquaman and retcon the entire Peter David run on Aquaman. The Land Lubber trio, Koryak, Dolphin, Garth, Garth's child. The Spectre annihilated Atlantis destroying a huge chunk of the Aquaman cast. Johns even tried to replace Aquaman with a clone, Arthur Joseph, which the Aquaman fans boycotted as a whole. Artie Joe's series got canceled after 17 issues.

Johns is deliberately trying to erase the history of Aquaman to bring back the original Silver Age Aquaman. Hell, Johns even bought back the Aquacave.

Geoff Johns is without a doubt an Aquaman fan, but he is trying to wash away every single thing Peter David ever did to relive his Silver Age fantasy.

PS: Guess whose the major script writer for Young Justice, PETER DAVID!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 17, 2011)

> You can thank Geoff Johns for that, the guy has tried to slaughter the entire Peter David run on Aquaman and retcon the entire Peter David run on Aquaman. The Land Lubber trio, Koryak, Dolphin, Garth, Garth's child. The Spectre annihilated Atlantis destroying a huge chunk of the Aquaman cast. Johns even tried to replace Aquaman with a clone, Arthur Joseph, which the Aquaman fans boycotted as a whole. Artie Joe's series got canceled after 17 issues.
> 
> Johns is deliberately trying to erase the history of Aquaman to bring back the original Silver Age Aquaman. Hell, Johns even bought back the Aquacave.
> 
> ...



Yeah. Geoff Johns is definitely a fan. And he said that he had big plans for the Aquaman and his family.

But Peter Davids run on the character was the best one yet. At first I didn't like his change in appearance (the beard, armor, and the harpoon). But after a while I got used to it.

Coincidentally (or not), Peter Davids run on the character was the longest ongoing Aquaman series yet. It lasted 70 or 80 issues.

Golden Age Aquaman = Wasn't so great.

Silver Age Aquaman = Was alright.

Bronze Age and Modern Age Aquaman =


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2011)

Shittttt we are on a break til april?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2011)

Production notes from Weisman.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We've completed the scripting and recording of all 26 episodes of Season One of Young Justice.

Episodes 1-7 have aired.

Episodes 8-9 are in post-production.

Episodes 10-13 are being animated in Korea.

Episodes 14-15 are having their models colored.

Episodes 16-18 are getting final models on characters, props and BGs finished.

Episode 19 is in checking.

Episode 20 is in timing.

Episode 21 is in storyboard revision.

Episodes 22-24 are awaiting storyboard notes and revisions from their directors and/or the producers.

Episodes 25-26 are in storyboard.

In Season One, we have 179 named characters from the DC Universe. That's an average of 6.9 characters introduced per episode, though of course some introduce more and some less.

We used 66 actors total. That's 2.7 characters per actor, though that's a particularly meaningless number, as some characters don't speak or only grunt. Also many actors only performed a single role, while others performed considerably more than 2.7. The record holder (with 11 roles under his belt) is Kevin Michael Richardson with 11, beating out Jeff Glenn Bennett by one.

The average number of actors used per episode is 12. The episodes that required the fewest actors were 3, 9, 12 and 24 that needed 9 actors each. The episode that required the most actors was 25, which needed 19 actors.

Our shortest scripts -- at 31 pages each -- were from episodes 1 and 12. Our longest scripts -- at 35 pages each -- were from episodes 6, 7, 9, 16, 21, 22 and 25. The average page count across the 26 episodes was 34 pages.

The average line count was 231 lines of dialogue per script. The largest line count was 276 for episode 25; the smallest was 213 for episode 8.

Our longest dialogue track was 14:33 for episode 7. Our shortest was 10:07 for episode 12. The average length of our dialogue tracks is 12:14.

Of course, by the time you see them, all episodes will be the exact same length, give or take 30 seconds, including our 20 second main title -- which is a length dictated by the network. (I guess the days of minute-long theme songs are over.)

That's it for now...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2011)

Interesting read, thx.


----------



## Glued (Mar 17, 2011)

167 characters, I am willing to bet majority of those will just be cameos like Lagoon Boy, Vulko, Lori and Topo. 

167 is simply overburdening the storyline.



Lee-Sensei said:


> Yeah. Geoff Johns is definitely a fan. And he said that he had big plans for the Aquaman and his family.
> 
> But Peter Davids run on the character was the best one yet. At first I didn't like his change in appearance (the beard, armor, and the harpoon). But after a while I got used to it.
> 
> ...



You've read Golden Age comics, nice.

There are only a few Silver Age comic books at my local store.

One the great things about Peter David's run is the huge supporting cast of Aquaman. Which Johns has worked so hard to destroy. It was a beautiful world if somewhat dark world that Peter David created. 

However now that Mera is no longer insane, the New Aqualad is pretty cool, perhaps there can be an Aquaman revival. However I miss Porm, Garth, Blubber, Dolphin, Atlan, Vulko and all the rest.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys can ask him questions if you want and when he gets around to them he'll answer. He can be a bit of an ass though rightfully so. 

Link removed


----------



## The Potential (Mar 18, 2011)

So we're on a break? Figures...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 18, 2011)

damn, now I have to wait for this AND Avengers to come back...


----------



## Talon. (Mar 18, 2011)

Question: How the hell does the black suits fit into the last episode?


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2011)

26 episodes for one season thats not bad most animated series have had 13 a season. if Young Justice can spit out four more seasons then thats 100 plus episodes of good viewing.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, YJ is going on break? And just when the show was starting to get decent.


hehey said:


> If it was up to me Superman and all the others would cap at the speed of sound.



But that would've eliminated all of the entertainment value in the "Superman vs. Goku" threads.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay, maybe a bit off-tangent but it since pretty much everyone here is a DC-verse fan in general and knows quite a bit about DC comics...

What do people here think about the series Smallville...? Im suprised it went on this long since it was ment to be about Clark Kents youth before he became Superman. I was wondering if DC comic fans are supporting its continual airing.

Is it a good adaption to many the great DC names/characters?


----------



## hehey (Mar 18, 2011)

^^^ i stopped watching Smallville when they got rid of Lex Luthor.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, maybe a bit off-tangent but it since pretty much everyone here is a DC-verse fan in general and knows quite a bit about DC comics...
> 
> What do people here think about the series Smallville...? Im suprised it went on this long since it was ment to be about Clark Kents youth before he became Superman. I was wondering if DC comic fans are supporting its continual airing.
> 
> Is it a good adaption to many the great DC names/characters?



I stopped watching Smallville years ago...just got bored with it to be honest. Can Clark fly yet or is he still grounded?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, maybe a bit off-tangent but it since pretty much everyone here is a DC-verse fan in general and knows quite a bit about DC comics...
> 
> What do people here think about the series Smallville...? Im suprised it went on this long since it was ment to be about Clark Kents youth before he became Superman. I was wondering if DC comic fans are supporting its continual airing.
> 
> *Is it a good adaption to many the great DC names/characters?*



No, it honestly is a terrible adaptation which just milks the chance to have as many random DC characters show up. For example, was Connor Kent really needed when Clark still isn't Superman? He's also fought and killed half of his rogues gallery too, so who is he going to fight in the future... Bank robbers and mad scientists.

They also made Doomsday into some angsty lil bitch who transformed into Doomsday when he got angry or something. 

There's also that loser version of Green Arrow who isn't man enough grow a beard.

The only characters they did right IMO were Braniac, Lois Lane, and Zod. Clark's too much of a bitch IMO.



Emperor Joker said:


> I stopped watching Smallville years ago...just got bored with it to be honest. Can Clark fly yet or is he still grounded?



Still grounded.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2011)

So after ten seasons Clark still hasn't gotten down one of the most basic points of his own moveset...that's pretty damn sad...considering he's gotten every part of his moveset including the insane speed.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

I could never really get into Smallville. Just something about the atmosphere of the show that didn't interest me. And I really tried to watch it too.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> So after ten seasons Clark still hasn't gotten down one of the most basic points of his own moveset...that's pretty damn sad...considering he's gotten every part of his moveset including the insane speed.



They keep on using the shitty excuse of 'he's afraid' which is getting really old especially since every single Kryptonian on the show can fly, even the fodder that served Zod. Hell, Supergirl can fly before Clark and that's just sad.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2011)

Lex is coming back for series finale!!!!


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lex is coming back for series finale!!!!



One good thing that was announced. The finale better be epic and Clark better fly and put on the Superman suit, otherwise my ten years of watching this shit will have all been for nothing.


----------



## hehey (Mar 18, 2011)

il come back for the finale if lex is there.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> They also made Doomsday into some angsty lil bitch who transformed into Doomsday when he got angry or something.



Wait, you failed to mention the fact that Doomsday looked like a Power Rangers villain reject?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2011)

Dont remind me of that season in smallville. Worst yet.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> No, it honestly is a terrible adaptation which just milks the chance to have as many random DC characters show up. For example, was Connor Kent really needed when Clark still isn't Superman? He's also fought and killed half of his rogues gallery too, so who is he going to fight in the future... Bank robbers and mad scientists.



Thats what I thought after the third season. The ending of season2 was quite good for me, when Clark leaves for Metropolis ashamed of not being able to save people, and puts on the red Kryptonite ring. A lot of potential for cool stuff there.

But then I dont think they really do justice to the new DC characters they add in, and just do the name dropping to try and keep viewers attention.  



> They also made Doomsday into some angsty lil bitch who transformed into Doomsday when he got angry or something.
> 
> There's also that loser version of Green Arrow who isn't man enough grow a beard



The only adapted DC character I really liked was the Flash or whoever the speedster was supposed to be. The race between him and Clark at the end of the episode was quite cool, and the overall interaction between them was fun. First reference to a Justice League as well in that episode I think. 

But I stopped watching after that season. Since they replaced story for just DC character appearances.

*Note: *Sorry if people think I derailed this thread, I thought it was a good time since YJ is on a break, and if I started this discussion in the Smallville thread theyd probably say i was trolling.

Yeah im suprised the series went on for so long....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2011)

Is someone saying that this season of Smallville is horrible?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 18, 2011)

^ lol wouldnt know, 

Stopped watching long before this season.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, maybe a bit off-tangent but it since pretty much everyone here is a DC-verse fan in general and knows quite a bit about DC comics...
> 
> What do people here think about the series Smallville...? Im suprised it went on this long since it was ment to be about Clark Kents youth before he became Superman. I was wondering if DC comic fans are supporting its continual airing.
> 
> Is it a good adaption to many the great DC names/characters?



I think Comics Alliance are doing reviews on the final season from the perspective of people who have never watched the show. Having never watched the show myself and reading their reviews, it's pretty hard to endorse anything about it. Clark is a completely whiny bitch from what I understand who, as of the 10th season, has yet to actually wear the suit (But has a kickin' Matrix Jacket!) and is known as "The Blur. Yes, I'm serious. They've had Supergirl AND Superboy on... but no Super_man_.

Oh, and Green Arrow plays the part of Batman, since they couldn't actually get Batman for the show. So if you watch it and realize he is grossly out of character, that's why.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2011)

The crappiest batman ever...


----------



## The Potential (Mar 19, 2011)

Lex left, I left....

I tried to get into the seasons after that but just couldn't bare it.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 19, 2011)

Is that seriously Green Arrow from Smallville?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

Why yes, it is. Why?



SEX!

Also, the new wonder woman


----------



## The Potential (Mar 19, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Is that seriously Green Arrow from Smallville?



Yeah thats him alright...





Lee Min Jung said:


> Why yes, it is. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So are they really going thru with this Wonder Woman TV series?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

Kinda does, they are showing the pilot. LOL @ the pants.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 19, 2011)

I expect this to fail hard.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

It will, for sure. NOW that smallville is almost over, what if they made a batman oriented one?


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh crap, she's wearing pants.

RUN FOR THE BUNKERS, ANGRY FEMINIST BULLRUSH!!!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow! The pants actually look worst than what she usually wears.


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2011)

I can hear the conservatives bitching already.

"God darn it, next thing you know they'll try to put Wonder Woman in a burkha."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Wait, you failed to mention the fact that Doomsday looked like a Power Rangers villain reject?



I blurred it out of my memory. 

That and the whole Jimmy Olsen thing which I imagine never happened. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Is someone saying that this season of Smallville is horrible?



The current season isn't horrible, but it's not good either. Previous season was actually much better. The Vigilante Registration Act was stupid because it took away from Darkseid and it's way too early for Clark to be facing something like that when he's still the Blur or whatever douche-y wannabe Superman name he gives himself. 

Lois and Clark's marriage was interesting, but way too early IMO. I mean, if you do all of this stuff now, what's their to do for Clark when he becomes Superman?

And lets not get started on that stupid matrix ripoff episode...

The season seems to be picking up, though. I'm glad they brought back Lionel, I always liked Smallville's interpretation of him. And Darkseid actually looks pretty boss. 



Narcissus said:


> Is that seriously Green Arrow from Smallville?



No. That's wannabe Batman dressed up as Green Arrow and pretending to be cool. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Why yes, it is. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The girl fits into the outfit nicely, but the problem is... The pants look worse then the good ol' skirt. She looks like a superhooker and it's a damn shame too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2011)

Too much plastic and it's to damn shiny...also they should have just gone with the black pants to be honest.

The worst thing about it is that it looks like some cheap halloween costume


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok, Ok, I agree that the VRA kinda pushed Darkseid to the corner and has been missing for a while, but I didn't have high hope for them actually pulling off a good Darkseid Arc, soo...Yea.


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2011)

This one minute fan film by Rob Pratt

has more Superman than Smallville

[YOUTUBE]T2WVlmNqMMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> This one minute fan film by Rob Pratt
> 
> has more Superman than Smallville
> 
> [YOUTUBE]T2WVlmNqMMs[/YOUTUBE]



Indeed it does. 

And somehow, only two named DC characters show up unlike Smallville where like three-hundred wannabe versions run a mill.


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2011)

Between Superman Returns, Smallville and Young Justice, I am not sure what has tarnished the name of Superman the most.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

But Smallville has sexy Erica!


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

YJ Superman is an interesting take on him, though. I mean the only jerkish thing we've seen him really doing is not wanting to help Superboy and can you blame him? But then again, Clark on Smallville immediatly decided to help out Superboy and he's not even superman yet.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But Smallville has sexy Erica!



Indeed. And the creators have milked that for all it's worth. 



I honestly find myself pondering this question before watching a new episode. What sexy outfit will Lois wear today?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

But she is soooo sexy.


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2011)

That Wonder Women outfit is some ass, give her some booty shorts.




Lee Min Jung said:


> It will, for sure. NOW that smallville is almost over, what if they made a batman oriented one?





 if anyone remembers this show then props to 'em


----------



## Talon. (Mar 19, 2011)

Am I the only one NOT bitching about wonder woman's costume?


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Am I the only one NOT bitching about wonder woman's costume?



There are plenty of people not bitching, but tell that to the various political groups and wonder woman fans


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There are plenty of people not bitching, but tell that to the various political groups and wonder woman fans



My problem with it is it's just to damn shiny for my taste...the pants especially look stupid and they should have just gone with the plain black pants that the latest costume has.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh yea, I remember Bird's of Prey.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There are plenty of people not bitching, but tell that to the various political groups and wonder woman fans



Like I've said, the top of the outfit actually looks pretty good and the actress fits into the outfit nicely. Then you look down at the pants. 

They just throw the whole outfit off and make her look like a damn hooker. The skirt would've been better.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Between Superman Returns, Smallville and Young Justice, I am not sure what has tarnished the name of Superman the most.



Superman returns easily, at least in Smallville he remains a decent being and in Young Justice the kid isn't his, at least not by his actions. 

In Superman returns he is essentially allowing another man into being duped to raise a kid that isn't his.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2011)

What's so feminist about having her wear underwear, that was clearly made to attract male comic readers? I'm surprised feminist's aren't ecstatic about the pants.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 19, 2011)

I get that there all weaker then there superiors, but come on, why does kid flash have to be so weak, while Aqualad is so strong?

Least they didn't pull a tean titans, and made Robin the strongest fighter.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't say Kid Flash is weak he just doesn't concentrate.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 19, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Am I the only one NOT bitching about wonder woman's costume?


 Anything an improvement over that silly star spangled swimsuit.  Even for superhero costumes, that was hilariously bad.  And comic companies wonder why women don't read comics with stuff like that flying around.


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> What's so feminist about having her wear underwear, that was clearly made to attract male comic readers? I'm surprised feminist's aren't ecstatic about the pants.



They will bring up these points

1) Well Superman can get away with wearing his underwear over his pants, its not fair Wondy has to change hers.

2) Its part of her independence, Wondy wearing her bikini is showing that she isn't afraid to be sexy and feminine.

3) Pants are oppressive, why not make Wondy wear a burkha.

I wish I was joking, but I am not. These are the points they always bring up.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

Colderz said:


> I get that there all weaker then there superiors, but come on, why does kid flash have to be so weak, while Aqualad is so strong?
> 
> Least they didn't pull a tean titans, and made Robin the strongest fighter.



I figure the reason why they made Aqualad so strong is because he's the leader. For Kid Flash it's probably so he can't be broken as hell. Speedsters are usually nerfed in shows like this. 



DracoStorm said:


> *Anything an improvement over that silly star spangled swimsuit.*  Even for superhero costumes, that was hilariously bad.  And comic companies wonder why women don't read comics with stuff like that flying around.



So you're seriously saying that the classic wonder woman outfit is bad compared to some tight blue latex pants that make her look like a hooker? Wow then. Wow.



EDIT: I also love how YJ screws the comics and new show over with having Wonder Woman in the classical outfit.

This is bad


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 19, 2011)

Why can't they just make her wear a greek skirt since she is -you know- an amazon?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Why can't they just make her wear a greek skirt since she is -you know- an amazon?



Exactly. What type of amazon wears pants? A false one. 

Besides, blue pants make her look like a hooker. Black pants make her look like wannabe urban hero ala Batman. Which she is not.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2011)

> You've read Golden Age comics, nice.
> 
> There are only a few Silver Age comic books at my local store.
> 
> ...



I read a bunch of golden age scans online. The Aquaman Shrine has a bunch of scans too, but they're mostly Silver, Bronze, and Modern Age.

I've always liked to read the old comics from the Silver Age and the Golden Age.

I still think that Garth's chances of coming back are pretty high. He was a founding member of the Titans and what not.

The rest of them, I'm not sure. They killed off way to much of his supporting cast.

Something that I always thought would be great, is working politics into the comics. Not too much, but say Aquaman is spending to much time away from Asgard, or he breaks one of their rules and someone else takes over.

Atlantis is a great idea, but if he stays in Atlantis making his comic last long would be difficult (as most of his past on-going comic series' have proven). Even Namor.

Also, did you read the one where Aquaman lost his hand? That was disgusting, wasn't it!?


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I read a bunch of golden age scans online. The Aquaman Shrine has a bunch of scans too, but they're mostly Silver, Bronze, and Modern Age.
> 
> I've always liked to read the old comics from the Silver Age and the Golden Age.
> 
> ...



The first time to charybdis or the second to manta


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2011)

> Okay, maybe a bit off-tangent but it since pretty much everyone here is a DC-verse fan in general and knows quite a bit about DC comics...
> 
> What do people here think about the series Smallville...? Im suprised it went on this long since it was ment to be about Clark Kents youth before he became Superman. I was wondering if DC comic fans are supporting its continual airing.
> 
> Is it a good adaption to many the great DC names/characters?



I used to watch every episode, but I got bored. Especially when Luthor left the show.

Now, I only watch episodes depending on which character's guest starring in the episode. That's all Smallville is now. A bunch of DCU guest stars teaming up with Superman Clark Kent.

It will, for sure. NOW that smallville is almost over, what if they made a batman oriented one?



> The first time to charybdis or the second to manta



To Charybdis.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 19, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I figure the reason why they made Aqualad so strong is because he's the leader. For Kid Flash it's probably so he can't be broken as hell. Speedsters are usually nerfed in shows like this.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're seriously saying that the classic wonder woman outfit is bad compared to some tight blue latex pants that make her look like a hooker? Wow then. Wow.



 I fail to see how pants and a shirt are more hookerish than going around in your swimsuit all the time.  Just because it's 'classic' doesn't make it good.

I don't really consider myself a feminist (if only because half the ones I see give us women a bad name in the process)  but I know I can take her more seriously in a flashy leather pants than in a swimsuit of the American flag.  I'd rather give her some Greek battle armor myself, but superhero stuff seems dead set on making everyone wear bright spandex and stuff so I wont hold my breath.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> *I fail to see how pants and a shirt are more hookerish than going around in your swimsuit all the time.  Just because it's 'classic' doesn't make it good.*
> 
> I don't really consider myself a feminist (if only because half the ones I see give us women a bad name in the process)  but I know I can take her more seriously in a flashy leather pants than in a swimsuit of the American flag.  I'd rather give her some Greek battle armor myself, but superhero stuff seems dead set on making everyone wear bright spandex and stuff so I wont hold my breath.



Amen! I find it ironic that feminist would support this.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 19, 2011)

Still waiting for an animated porn named "Hung Justice"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> I fail to see how pants and a shirt are more hookerish than going around in your swimsuit all the time.  Just because it's 'classic' doesn't make it good.
> 
> I don't really consider myself a feminist (if only because half the ones I see give us women a bad name in the process)  but I know I can take her more seriously in a flashy leather pants than in a swimsuit of the American flag.  I'd rather give her some Greek battle armor myself, but superhero stuff seems dead set on making everyone wear bright spandex and stuff so I wont hold my breath.



All I'm saying is that to me it's just another example of DC trying to modernize and urbanize another hero into a Batman-like character. The 'swimsuit' IMO is better because it sort of represents the character and giving her pants is just, 'Oh, we don't want a character showing off skin if she's a girl'. 

But hey, it's all opinion-based. I prefer the original outfit more then this little urban city WW outfit they've created. I would indeed prefer Greek Battle Armor, though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

The CW is gonna lose half of their viewers when smallville goes off. They are gonna be in trouble.


----------



## Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

Maury: Superman you...ARE the father of Superboy. and so is Lex Luthor
*Lex Luthor comes out of no where and starts break dancing*
Superboy: O.O
Superman: O.O
Bruce Wayne: Problem?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The CW is gonna lose half of their viewers when smallville goes off. They are gonna be in trouble.



They've still got Supernatural. 

That and Nikita. Oh yeah, Vampire Diaries bullshit too.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2011)

> The CW is gonna lose half of their viewers when smallville goes off. They are gonna be in trouble.



90210's actually pretty good.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 20, 2011)

Because Superman wears his "under wear" over his pants.... Thats their arguement....??

I am very disappoint....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 20, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Because Superman wears his "under wear" over his pants.... Thats their arguement....??
> 
> I am very disappoint....


LOLOLOLOLOOL


----------



## The Potential (Mar 20, 2011)

> Its part of her independence, Wondy wearing her bikini is showing that she isn't afraid to be sexy and feminine.



So as a woman to feel sexy and feminine, you have to show off your body.......?*FAIL*



> Pants are oppressive, why not make Wondy wear a burkha



What? I don't even......

Seriously....


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 20, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> All I'm saying is that to me it's just another example of DC trying to modernize and urbanize another hero into a Batman-like character. The 'swimsuit' IMO is better because it sort of represents the character and giving her pants is just, 'Oh, we don't want a character showing off skin if she's a girl'.


 >_> I think these things do desperately need to be modernized.  Comics are still too stuck in the 60s for me.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 20, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> >_> I think these things do desperately need to be modernized.  Comics are still too stuck in the 60s for me.



But you can agree that there's a difference between modernizing things and trying to make WW into a fem-Batman.

EDIT: And the 60s were awesome. Silver Age is both weird, but awesome at the same time.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought the last episode was pretty good - had to catch it online.  I like when a story starts late and they catch up through flashbacks and such.  It sometimes really imparts an interesting feel to the story, and in this case was actually executed pretty well as it jibed with with Ms. Martian's ability.  

I have to rewatch the episode because I was distracted during a few parts...but was that a boom tube dropping the ball off on Earth?


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 20, 2011)

So far this season, episode 8 is my personal favorite. Only because of Bart Allen.

And I guess Bruce too.

Also, anyone else getting sick of the fucking Martian? She's _sooo_ god-awfully annoying. 

Now dat Artemis.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 20, 2011)

The Red Gil said:


> So far this season, episode 8 is my personal favorite. Only because of Bart Allen.


i'm guessing you meant barry. bart has never been on the show.

ep 8 wasn't my favourite, but i liked how it showed parts of their personal lives.

it could be interesting if they say dick, wally, roy and garth teamed up in the past, even along with donna,  just by chance but didn't officially form a team together. that way the original teen titans roseter could still exist in this.

so if donna shows up at some point they could say 'oh yeah it's you from that time', then show a flashback of their team up. but maybe thats too much of a stretch.


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 20, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> i'm guessing you meant barry. bart has never been on the show.



Bart, Barry etc.



> ep 8 wasn't my favourite, but i liked how it showed parts of their personal lives.



Yeah this is my reason mainly. Other than the fact Caldur is boring as all hell.



> it could be interesting if they say dick, wally, roy and garth teamed up in the past, even along with donna,  just by chance but didn't officially form a team together. that way the original teen titans roseter could still exist in this.



Only way I can see this happening is if there's a time-skip implemented.

Anything else would be weird and 'forced'.

Edit: Also does anybody know the name of Superboy's VA?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

it might not be dick


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 20, 2011)

The Red Gil said:


> So far this season, episode 8 is my personal favorite. Only because of Bart Allen.
> 
> And I guess Bruce too.
> 
> ...



Miss Martian is awesome. 

Artemis is cooler, though.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wouldn't say Kid Flash is weak he just doesn't concentrate.



And where is Batman's pep talk for him, or flash's pep talk.


----------



## Darc (Mar 20, 2011)

Whens this show returning?



Colderz said:


> And where is Batman's pep talk for him, or flash's pep talk.



In development


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> To Charybdis.



I read scans of the final pages where he lost his hand to charybdis. I never got a chance to read the whole issue.



The Potential said:


> So as a woman to feel sexy and feminine, you have to show off your body.......?*FAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not joking

Eyes5

Its kind of sad that Phyllis Chesler is a founder of the The National Women's Health Network.


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 20, 2011)

Is Flaming C a real character?


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> Is Flaming C a real character?



Define real?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Define real?



Is he a cannon character?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

The Potential said:


> So as a woman to feel sexy and feminine, you have to show off your body.......?*FAIL*



Yes, that is exactly what feeling sexy and feminine means 

Too able to comfortably and naturally show off your body, whatever shape it looks like.
Women waked bare breasted all the time back when Diana is from.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, that is exactly what feeling sexy and feminine means
> 
> Too able to comfortably and naturally show off your body, whatever shape it looks like.
> Women waked bare breasted all the time back when Diana is from.



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 20, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> But you can agree that there's a difference between modernizing things and trying to make WW into a fem-Batman.
> 
> EDIT: And the 60s were awesome. Silver Age is both weird, but awesome at the same time.


How does giving her pants make her fem-Batman? 

And really, WW is such an awful character fem-Batman would be an improvement. 

I pretty much hate comics, so I disagree about the Silver Age stuff.  I wish it'd stay back in the 60s where it belongs.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 20, 2011)

Female comic book characters in general are bad characters. Because no one seems to know how to write stories for them. A man writer is going to make either a ultra bad ass chick he wants to bang. Then you have their vision of the perfect woman they want to bang.  A female writer is going to make a independent ,I'm better than a man character. Followed by the Super every woman character that can be strong, and the same time a mother. 
Let's get people who write these stories to be realistic. How many female athletes you know that are super hot. How many of those same women have families or time for one. When writing a story for Power Girl. You need to really set back and think about this character. A real power Girl is going to be more like female body builder or basketball player. Wonder Woman is from a island with no men at all. The pretty much hate man all together. So she is pretty much a lesbian, yet they will not portray her like that in a series.


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Is he a cannon character?




Is he a part of mainstream DCU continuity, no. 



DracoStorm said:


> How does giving her pants make her fem-Batman?
> 
> And really, WW is such an awful character fem-Batman would be an improvement.



Wonder Woman can actually be pretty cool when leading an army of Gorilla Knights to fight a bunch of Eldritch Abominations.



> I pretty much hate comics, so I disagree about the Silver Age stuff.  I wish it'd stay back in the 60s where it belongs.



Jim Shooter's run on the Legion of Superheroes
Jack Kirby's New Gods
Jack Kirby and Stan Lee's Fantastic Four Galactus Odyssey
Alan Moore's Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow
Teen Titans under Wolfman and Perez
Dark Phoenix Saga X-men


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)

And of course, this


----------



## hehey (Mar 20, 2011)

TheWon said:


> When writing a story for Power Girl. You need to really set back and think about this character.* A real power Girl is going to be more like female body builder or basketball player*.


Why would she be anything like that?, Power girl is a kriptonian her strength does not come from her muscles, shes freaking solar powered as is superman and supergirl and all of them, her strngth comes from yellow sun light.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2011)

> I read scans of the final pages where he lost his hand to charybdis. I never got a chance to read the whole issue.



Yeah. That was disgusting.


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)

What was worse is that later Charybdis tortured Aquaman's friends, stripped Aquaman of his telepathy, stripped Aquaman's father of his magic and then attached various body parts of different sea animals to Aquaman's mother.

Aquaman at least was able to cut off Charybdis's hand.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2011)

Can you guys tell me how you post You Tube vids? I try but it never works for me. Forgive me for I am still a Noob.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Can you guys tell me how you post You Tube vids? I try but it never works for me. Forgive me for I am still a Noob.



Post the link to the youtube video then highlight it and click the youtube button in the reply toolbar


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)

first you cut out the URL

P-Money*T1bmM7Ihv0Y*&feature=player_embedded

Then you take the address from the URL after the *=* sign, but before the *&* sign.

*T1bmM7Ihv0Y*

then put that between [Youtube][/Youtube]


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]T1bmM7Ihv0Y[/YOUTUBE]



 Batman: Dream Crusher.

I just watched a "The Batman" episode and he said the exact same thing. That the Joker doesn't care about her. Coincidence? I think not.

Another out of character Batman moment.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57zFkL9GSZA[/YOUTUBE]



> What was worse is that later Charybdis tortured Aquaman's friends, stripped Aquaman of his telepathy, stripped Aquaman's father of his magic and then attached various body parts of different sea animals to Aquaman's mother.
> 
> Aquaman at least was able to cut off Charybdis's hand.



I must have missed this issue.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I read scans of the final pages where he lost his hand to charybdis. I never got a chance to read the whole issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but that whole post was just sad....



Banhammer said:


> Yes, that is exactly what feeling sexy and feminine means
> 
> Too able to comfortably and naturally show off your body, whatever shape it looks like.
> Women waked bare breasted all the time back when Diana is from.



Well I suppose strippers should be every girls role model..


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 21, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why yes, it is. Why?



Just that it looks awful. 


The Red Gil said:


> Also, anyone else getting sick of the fucking Martian? She's _sooo_ god-awfully annoying.



Miss Martian and Superboy have the most annoying traits of the team (though thankfully Superboy is improving). But all of the characters have their flaws. The show is still new, so it just needs time to work on all of them.


TheWon said:


> Female comic book characters in general are bad characters. Because no one seems to know how to write stories for them. A man writer is going to make either a ultra bad ass chick he wants to bang. Then you have their vision of the perfect woman they want to bang.  A female writer is going to make a independent ,I'm better than a man character. Followed by the Super every woman character that can be strong, and the same time a mother.



It does seem true that there are less well written female characters, but I can think of some I've always enjoyed just as much as any male character. Storm has always been one of my favorite fictional characters from a young age, and I always found Poison Ivy tobe an interesting and unique villain.


Lee-Sensei said:


> Batman: Dream Crusher.
> 
> I just watched a "The Batman" episode and he said the exact same thing. That the Joker doesn't care about her. Coincidence? I think not.



Did you read the Emperor Joker storyline where the Joker turned her into a star constellation?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Post the link to the youtube video then highlight it and click the youtube button in the reply toolbar



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePsuedo?feature=mhum#p/c/0/y59-2g9C2cs[/YOUTUBE]

It never works for me.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePsuedo?feature=mhum#p/c/0/y59-2g9C2cs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It never works for me.



I see you liked this

[YOUTUBE]Sp3AO1-CWmY[/YOUTUBE]

Good taste


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea that was pretty epic when I first heard it, and to think they were just messing around.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 21, 2011)

> I'm sorry, but that whole post was just sad....



I agree, I cringed so hard.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I agree, I cringed so hard.



Merely the tip of the ice berg


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Merely the tip of the ice berg



Don't tell me that Ben, don't tell me that....


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Don't tell me that Ben, don't tell me that....



Gloria Steinem and a bunch of other feminists are upset about Wonder Woman 600 where she got pants and a jacket.

Gloria Steinem was the founder Ms. magazine.

Some are accusing DC comics of de-sexualizing Wonder Woman and removing her femininity


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

Man grip is.... who cares...???

It's not that big a deal. I like her new look.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2011)

I hate the new costume.  It looks like they're trying to force her into being an urban Batman-like hero. 

Would've been much better if it looked like this:


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wonder Woman can actually be pretty cool when leading an army of Gorilla Knights to fight a bunch of Eldritch Abominations.


 I can't tell if you're serious or not.  The sad thing is that probably actually happened.



TheWon said:


> Female comic book characters in general are bad characters. Because no one seems to know how to write stories for them. A man writer is going to make either a ultra bad ass chick he wants to bang. Then you have their vision of the perfect woman they want to bang.  A female writer is going to make a independent ,I'm better than a man character. Followed by the Super every woman character that can be strong, and the same time a mother.
> Let's get people who write these stories to be realistic. How many female athletes you know that are super hot. How many of those same women have families or time for one. When writing a story for Power Girl. You need to really set back and think about this character. A real power Girl is going to be more like female body builder or basketball player. Wonder Woman is from a island with no men at all. The pretty much hate man all together. So she is pretty much a lesbian, yet they will not portray her like that in a series.


 That's why I always call BS when people say we need "female" writers to make good female characters.  It's not the gender, it's the whole medium of the comic genre that's the problem.  Women can be some of the worst writers when it comes to women (trust me). There's plenty of male mangaka who can write interesting female characters and vice versa.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or not.  The sad thing is that probably actually happened.



It did happen. And was awesome.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or not.  The sad thing is that probably actually happened.



I am



> That's why I always call BS when people say we need "female" writers to make good female characters. * It's not the gender, it's the whole medium of the comic genre that's the problem*.  Women can be some of the worst writers when it comes to women (trust me). There's plenty of male mangaka who can write interesting female characters and vice versa.



What about the comic genre?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 21, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *I hate the new costume.  It looks like they're trying to force her into being an urban Batman-like hero*.
> 
> Would've been much better if it looked like this:



I really don't see why you keep saying that...as I really don't get that kind of feeling when I look at it.



DracoStorm said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or not.  The sad thing is that probably actually happened.
> 
> That's why I always call BS when people say we need "female" writers to make good female characters.  *It's not the gender, it's the whole medium of the comic genre that's the problem*.  Women can be some of the worst writers when it comes to women (trust me). There's plenty of male mangaka who can write interesting female characters and vice versa.



Say what Now?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or not.  The sad thing is that probably actually happened.
> 
> That's why I always call BS when people say we need "female" writers to make good female characters.  It's not the gender, it's the whole medium of the comic genre that's the problem. * Women can be some of the worst writers when it comes to women (trust me).* There's plenty of male mangaka who can write interesting female characters and vice versa.





See: Oracle, Black Canary, Huntress, Knockout, Scandal Savage, Wonder Woman, Jeanette, etc.

Seriously, if you want to read awesome comics with awesomely written female characters written by a woman, Simone is your writer.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> See: Oracle, Black Canary, Huntress, Knockout, Scandal Savage, Wonder Woman, Jeanette, etc.
> 
> Seriously, if you want to read awesome comics with awesomely written female characters written by a woman, Simone is your writer.



Gail Simone, nice.

However her run on Wondy started out terrific, but then started getting stupid after she introduced Space Amazons and having her threaten Quetzalcoatl with castration. Then turning Etta Candy into a blatant self insert.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Gail Simone, nice.
> 
> However her run on Wondy started out terrific, but then started getting stupid after she introduced Space Amazons and having her threaten Quetzalcoatl with castration. Then turning Etta Candy into a blatant self insert.



Her run on Wondy is by no means her best work, but I still think she had a pretty good handle on Wondy herself.

Regardless, she's certainly got more good runs than bad runs.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 22, 2011)

Simone's Wonder Woman was boring, but it's probably one of the top 5 best WW runs ever.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 22, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I really don't see why you keep saying that...as I really don't get that kind of feeling when I look at it.



It is clear that the TV show wants her to be a female batman. 

Okay, she's made an orphan, raised in a urban setting (New York, instead of Paradise Island)... Then there's the jacket. I was fine with the pants, but seriously was the jacket neccessary. 

And Simone's WW simply got confusing in the end.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a poster with her new out fit in it and she is jacketless.. Strange. It does look better without the jacket though..


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 22, 2011)

> Did you read the Emperor Joker storyline where the Joker turned her into a star constellation?



I heard of it. I want to read it when I get a chance.

I did see the Batman: The Brave and the Bold variation though.

Joker's so abusive.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I heard of it. I want to read it when I get a chance.
> 
> I did see the Batman: The Brave and the Bold variation though.
> 
> Joker's so abusive.



Comics are full of abusive relations. Mera tried to kill Aquaman twice.

At least he got over it.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 22, 2011)

she'll do it again, one day. it's DC afterall where murder and death lurk in every corner just for shock value.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 22, 2011)

I just finished watching all the aired episodes. One of only negative things I can find about this show is Robin is kinda weak, disappointing  

Also Superboy gets too much spotlight and Miss Martian is annoying  

Other than that stuff, awesome show.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 22, 2011)

Robin is just at the start of his growth (as hinted many times over), so its natural that he won't be as strong as in other portrayals. I think he's doing quite well considering everything.

About the WW costume, I prefer this:




I clearly underestimated how much people care about this:
Batman Inc #4


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

I prefer Olivia Munns 

Question: are they gonna bring speedy back? 

he seemed kinda pissed in the first episode. Thats something they should totally work off of.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 22, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Robin is just at the start of his growth (as hinted many times over), so its natural that he won't be as strong as in other portrayals. I think he's doing quite well considering everything.
> 
> About the WW costume, I prefer this:
> 
> ...



It's looks better without the jacket and dark blue but I still like the greek version above.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I prefer Olivia Munns
> 
> Question: are they gonna bring speedy back?
> 
> he seemed kinda pissed in the first episode. Thats something they should totally work off of.



Are you up to date with the show? He appears more than once after the first episode.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

This is why there will never be a workable Wonder Woman series.

Joss Whedon, creator of buffy, tried. He couldn't do it. A wonder woman movie has been in the works for years, but never came out.

No matter what you do with people are going to whine and bitch.

She's too masculine
She's too girly
She's not badass enough
She's not gentle enough
She's not American enough
She's not Greek enough
I hate the Invisible Jet
You can't take away her Invisible Jet

Waaah Waaaah Waaah
BAAAW BAAAW BAAW


There is a reason why Miss Martian was picked over Wonder Girl.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 22, 2011)

Warner clearly doesn't care about people's opinions considering they're moving on with this WW tv show.

and Wonder Girl has licensing issues, that's why they picked Miss Martian so they don't have to deal with that crap.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> It is clear that the TV show wants her to be a female batman.
> 
> Okay, she's made an orphan, raised in a urban setting (New York, instead of Paradise Island)... Then there's the jacket. I was fine with the pants, but seriously was the jacket neccessary.
> 
> And Simone's WW simply got confusing in the end.



What! This is why classic DC superhero shows can never make it on TV. People who aren't familiar with comics can't relate ; so they have to retcon and ruin the comic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 22, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> What! This is why classic DC superhero shows can never make it on TV. People who aren't familiar with comics can't relate ; so they have to retcon and ruin the comic.



What do you mean? An amazon from a secluded island who goes out into the world isn't that hard to do man...

Unless you try and factor in her half dozen different origin stories...then it gets complicated


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 22, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or not.  The sad thing is that probably actually happened.



Uh, if you had actually read it, you'd realize how fucking awesome it was. I used it as a desktop background for a while.

The problem is that there are plenty of good, female characters out there. DC has a plethora, and while I'm not up on Marvel, I know there are more than a few. The problem is less the genre or the characters insomuch as writers falling back on the same thing and/or just not understanding the character. For example, James Robinson having Black Canary disband the Justice League because of pressure is basically a direct contradiction of her character.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

DC has many great female characters.

Marvel on the other hand, She-Hulk is their #1 and she is definitely funny, but she is a b-lister. She's had a few good runs, but she always gets canceled. 

Current running titles in DC include

Supergirl, Power Girl, Gotham Sirens, Zatanna, Wonder Woman.

Batwoman is making a return. Manhunter will make a return. Birds of Prey will make return.

Marvel could care less about their females.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Are you up to date with the show? He appears more than once after the first episode.



not really, i can only catch the episodes on demand >.>


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> What do you mean? An amazon from a secluded island who goes out into the world isn't that hard to do man...
> 
> Unless you try and factor in her half dozen different origin stories...then it gets complicated



So she's not from a different world where Greek mythology exists?


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

No, she's always greek

Hercules implied have been her father.
She's the reincarnation of Hippolyta's unborn child
She's the reincarnation of a cave woman's unborn baby killed in spousal abuse.

There is a lot of crap behind Wondy's origin.

Adding this and that here and there to make her seem more interesting.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I hate the new costume.  It looks like they're trying to force her into being an urban Batman-like hero.
> 
> Would've been much better if it looked like this:



That reminds me does anyone know who the one figthing WW is supposed to be?



Is she also an Amazon? Or have powers from Gods?


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> That reminds me does anyone know who the one figthing WW is supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Is she also an Amazon? Or have powers from Gods?



That took place in an alternate universe where bad guys were good and good guys were bad.

Probably an evil version of Donna Troi, Queen Hippolyta or Artemis of the Bana Mighdall


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> No, she's always greek
> 
> Hercules implied have been her father.
> She's the reincarnation of Hippolyta's unborn child
> ...



But the TV show will be a different thing right? I was telling Joker that her real origin story won't be used on the show because it won't appeal to viewers who aren't familiar with comics.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Who knows. Just make her Hercules's bastard child and be done with it. If it worked for Percy Jackson, it can work for Wondy.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> not really, i can only catch the episodes on demand >.>



Latest episodes have been up on YouTube.

I believe they have all of them.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

DC women, they have class


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Need some weed killer for Pamela!


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> See: Oracle, Black Canary, Huntress, Knockout, Scandal Savage, Wonder Woman, Jeanette, etc.
> 
> Seriously, if you want to read awesome comics with awesomely written female characters written by a woman, Simone is your writer.


 I read a bit of Birds of Prey.  Didn't care for it at all or see what's so special about it.  I did stop when she left though, just because I hate it when comics change writers and conveniently ignore everything before them.  They killed off BC's adopted daughter pretty quick because the new writer didn't like her I guess lol.  I read comics for like a year before dropping them all.  Now I just stick to the show adaptions.




Guy Gardner said:


> Uh, if you had actually read it, you'd realize how fucking awesome it was. I used it as a desktop background for a while.


  Comic book fans may like that campy over the top silver age stuff, but I'm not a comic book fan, so I don't.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> DC women, they have class



 at a token black chick. Vixen right?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 22, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Robin is just at the start of his growth (as hinted many times over), so its natural that he won't be as strong as in other portrayals. I think he's doing quite well considering everything.
> 
> About the WW costume, I prefer this:
> 
> ...



When Smallville can make a better WW costume then you, yo know you're doing wrong. 



Ben Grimm said:


> DC has many great female characters.
> 
> Marvel on the other hand, She-Hulk is their #1 and she is definitely funny, but she is a b-lister. She's had a few good runs, but she always gets canceled.
> 
> ...



So true. 

Marvel hates women. Jean Grey, the Wasp, Mary Jane, are all good examples of Marvel female treatment.



Ben Grimm said:


> DC women, they have class



Might use this for a set. 



DracoStorm said:


> Comic book fans may like that campy over the top silver age stuff, but I'm not a comic book fan, so I don't.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Marvel hates women. Jean Grey, the Wasp, Mary Jane, are all good examples of Marvel female treatment.
> 
> Might use this for a set.



Aside from Superman and Batman, Marvel basically has bigger names than DC.

Hulk, Spider-man, X-men, Wolverine, Deadpool, Fantastic Four, Thor, and Iron Man.

They're comfortable not having to appeal to the female demographic.

Hell Green Lantern has been recently given a major push recently and It took an 8 year run on Mark Waid just to get the Flash into good graces 



ThePsuedo said:


> at a token black chick. Vixen right?



Yes that is Vixen.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 22, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> Comic book fans may like that campy over the top silver age stuff, but I'm not a comic book fan, so I don't.



Look up what campy means before talking shit, son.

Campy is something which is intentionally ridiculous and meant to poke fun at the genre. You know, like a bar in the Adam West Batman series saying "Old Rundown Bar" on the sign after the narrator actually calls it that.

Talking gorilla knights? Not really. I mean, we have Gorilla City in the DC Universe, which is actually a really cool concept and comes off generally well. Gorilla Grodd and King Solovar come off perfectly fine in a universe where we are to believe that aliens from another planet lightyears away resemble humans so much that they are practically indistinguishable.

That's not campy. Perhaps not your style, but it's not campy. And you didn't like Birds of Prey? Just to get a bearing on you, what comics _do_ you like?


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Talking gorilla knights? Not really. I mean, we have Gorilla City in the DC Universe, which is actually a really cool concept and comes off generally well. Gorilla Grodd and King Solovar come off perfectly fine in a universe where we are to believe that aliens from another planet lightyears away resemble humans so much that they are practically indistinguishable.
> 
> That's not campy. Perhaps not your style, but it's not campy. And you didn't like Birds of Prey? Just to get a bearing on you, what comics _do_ you like?



She doesn't like comics, leave it at that. Its understandable given retcons and discrepencies in continuities.

Hell if I hadn't read the comic I would have thought it was campy as well given my description of gorilla knights and eldritch abominations.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 22, 2011)

Fair enough, though I'd argue to hold judgment until you've seen it before forming an opinion on what it is and what it isn't. And the last part was an honest question: Does she have a comic that she enjoyed?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 22, 2011)

And to be honest if she doesn't like comics in general...why is she watching a show about comics then?


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Fair enough, though I'd argue to hold judgment until you've seen it before forming an opinion on what it is and what it isn't. And the last part was an honest question: Does she have a comic that she enjoyed?



She may or may not. She already stated that she didn't like how new writers changed things such as black canary's adopted daughter.



Emperor Joker said:


> And to be honest if she doesn't like comics in general...why is she watching a show about comics then?



She already stated that she just watches comic adaptations on tv. 

Understandable considering that tv series usually give a more fluid story than the comic book itself, with less retcons and stuff.

As a comic book fan you and I both know the sheer amount of rage the fandom felt when Spider-man sold his marriage to the devil. Something that would never happen on television or movies.

Hell even I grounded my teeth when Aquaman stated that his biological father was Tom Curry, wiping out a good chunk of Peter David's run. I just take it as Geoff John's interpretation of the character and enjoy it for what it is and get over it. Not everyone is like that.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 23, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> And to be honest if she doesn't like comics in general...why is she watching a show about comics then?



Just what Grimm said. My brother likes superheroes (at least, some of them); they're archetypes which resonate with people. But there are definitely differences in storytelling when it comes to TV and Comics. Someone who liked the Batman Animated Series might not enjoy common continuity Batman stories, as they are very different in both investment needed, storytelling style, among other things. That's understandable.

@ Grimm: Fair enough.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> She may or may not. She already stated that she didn't like how new writers changed things such as black canary's adopted daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough, ican respect that.

My rage for One More Day has pretty much passed on at this point. My rage at Quesada now dwells entirely on that he keeps denying that Mephisto is the devil...and for OMIT...dear god OMIT


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Fair enough, ican respect that.
> 
> My rage for One More Day has pretty much passed on at this point. My rage at Quesada now dwells entirely on that he keeps denying that Mephisto is the devil...and for OMIT...dear god OMIT



Geoff Johns is worse than Quesada.

Kyle Raynor was the star of the Green Lantern series before Geoff Johns bought back Hal Jordan. The War of Light and Emotional Color spectrum was brilliant stuff, but did he have to put Hal back. 

Mark Waid is responsible for doing a lot of hardwork with the Flash. He made Wally West step out of Barry Allen's shadow. Now that Barry Allen is back, Wally goes back to being a shadow.

Johns has thrown Peter David's work on Aquaman into the garbage. Nuking Atlantis itself with the Spectre. Slaughtering one of the best made Aquaman casts ever. Putting Lagoon boy in coma. Killing off Dolphin, Garth and even their baby, Prince Cerdian. Bringing back Koryak as a mutant with no memories. Even trying to replace Aquaman with a Golden Age like clone. He has systematically destroyed Aquaman's entire cast. Going back to Aquaman's silver age origin story and bringing back the silver age Aquacave. 

I respect Johns for his work with Green Lantern, but his obsession with the silver age is disrespectful to previous writers from the 90s. Not everything from the 90s was bad.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 23, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Campy is something which is intentionally ridiculous and meant to poke fun at the genre. You know, like a bar in the Adam West Batman series saying "Old Rundown Bar" on the sign after the narrator actually calls it that.
> 
> Talking gorilla knights? Not really. I mean, we have Gorilla City in the DC Universe, which is actually a really cool concept and comes off generally well. Gorilla Grodd and King Solovar come off perfectly fine in a universe where we are to believe that aliens from another planet lightyears away resemble humans so much that they are practically indistinguishable.


 I'd consider taking that seriously and not poking fun at it would be even worse to be honest. 



> That's not campy. Perhaps not your style, but it's not campy. And you didn't like Birds of Prey? Just to get a bearing on you, what comics _do_ you like?


 Superhero comics? None, really.  I read a few that sounded interesting and weren't the typical superhero setup (Runaways and New X-Men) but they quickly kind of went down the crapper when the writers changed and it became clear they weren't really going to end or develop (well, Runaways DID end but then they brought it back...).  I tend to stick to the show versions now since there's less likely of retcons, crossovers, and 50 years of backstory... and they'll actual end before I die.  Though admittedly YJ is waring on my patience with it's characters.  Aqualad is the only tolerable one so far to me and I'm thinking of dropping it if they don't change things and develop a real story soon.  I at least try to give a show 10 episodes.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 23, 2011)

How many seasons do you guys think YJ will last?


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

It depends on whether Weisman can pull off his classic Gargoyles magic.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2011)

The Potential said:


> How many seasons do you guys think YJ will last?



Depends, a lot of folks were complaining about _Justice League _ending so quickly, but maybe it was for the best, so they can come out on top. I would love for my favorite shows to be on longer but can the writers keep up the quality?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

> Depends, a lot of folks were complaining about Justice League ending so quickly, but maybe it was for the best, so they can come out on top. I would love for my favorite shows to be on longer but can the writers keep up the quality?



Yeah, I agree. Only one episode really made me rage in that entire series, so that has to count for something. But then again anything Bruce Timm is involved with is pretty much gold.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Yeah, I agree. Only one episode really made me rage in that entire series, so that has to count for something. But then again anything Bruce Timm is involved with is pretty much gold.



Which episode was that?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

'Far From Home'


----------



## Talon. (Mar 23, 2011)

The Potential said:


> How many seasons do you guys think YJ will last?



3 or 4 seasons at the most.

also this:

here


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

Already made a thread on that.


God I can't wait for a Green Lantern animated series. Cosmic heroes fight cosmic villains in space with lots of explosions.

Awesome.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, ever since I heard about the GL series (more like Timm working in TV again) I was hyped, still am.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 23, 2011)

2012 seems to be a good year!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2011)

When is the next episode?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Talon. said:


> 3 or 4 seasons at the most.
> 
> also this:
> 
> Here you go.



*Crosses Fingers for Guy and John*


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2011)

Gowi said:


> 'Far From Home'


oh i hated that ep, really supergirl stays?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2011)

Talon. said:


> 3 or 4 seasons at the most.
> 
> also this:
> 
> Maxus Cinema



Cartoon Network back on track? All they need to do now is get rid of those terrible live-action shows.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> oh i hated that ep, really supergirl stays?



I was okay with that. It was supposed to set up _Supergirl and the Legion of Superheroes_, which could have really rocked. Instead, an adaptation which I just really didn't care for. Can't win 'em all, I suppose.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 24, 2011)

_I figured about 3-4 seasons as well._


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 25, 2011)

> Comics are full of abusive relations. Mera tried to kill Aquaman twice.
> 
> At least he got over it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

So... is it just me, or did the Joker use Harley Quinn as a shield at 3:05?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecmn6-zRNrI[/YOUTUBE]

Batman is BOSS.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully one day we'll be able to see a full DVD with that level of animation and quality as showed in the trailer. That would be so awesome


----------



## Gowi (Mar 25, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I was okay with that. It was supposed to set up _Supergirl and the Legion of Superheroes_, which could have really rocked. Instead, an adaptation which I just really didn't care for. Can't win 'em all, I suppose.



I would of been completely fine with that if the romance and reason for her staying wasn't such forced mediocrity.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2011)

Those videos make me wonder how close Luthor is right now to attaining the power of the Black Lantern battery.

It really is a shame, Black Adam is probably one of the best villains in the DC universe. A villain with a sense of honor. However despite his complexity he is reduced to being the rival of that Man-Child, Captain Marvel.




Lee Min Jung said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecmn6-zRNrI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Batman is BOSS.



Can someone explain how Batman survived being nuked by Black Adam



Lee-Sensei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So... is it just me, or did the Joker use Harley Quinn as a shield at 3:05?



Nah, but can someone explain how the Joker survived being nuked by Black Adam?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 25, 2011)

> Nah, but can someone explain how the Joker survived being nuked by Black Adam?



That's what I was wondering. That's why I thought he used her as a shield. Although it still wouldn't make sense for him to take little to no damage from the explosion. There were a lot of things that didn't make sense in the video, but it was still awesome.

Deathstroke's awesome.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Those videos make me wonder how close Luthor is right now to attaining the power of the Black Lantern battery.
> 
> It really is a shame, Black Adam is probably one of the best villains in the DC universe. A villain with a sense of honor. However despite his complexity he is reduced to being the rival of that Man-Child, Captain Marvel.
> 
> ...



Duh. Cuz he is Batman. He will never die to a weak attack such as that.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 25, 2011)

> So... is it just me, or did the Joker use Harley Quinn as a shield at 3:05?



I wouldn't put it past him, tbh.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2011)

Black Adam just smacked down Green Lantern and the Flash at the same time. Yet Joker had enough speed to react and use Harley as a Shield.

BLACK ADAM IS NOT AMUSED


Nor is Superboy


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> It really is a shame, Black Adam is probably one of the best villains in the DC universe. A villain with a sense of honor. However despite his complexity he is reduced to being the rival of that Man-Child, Captain Marvel.


Cap Marvel is a great hero. Under the right pen. But it's probably a bad match up to someone like Adam
He needs someone more like superman prime.




> Can someone explain how Batman survived being nuked by Black Adam


Anti nuke spray




> Nah, but can someone explain how the Joker survived being nuked by Black Adam?


Not funny enough


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 25, 2011)

> Black Adam just smacked down Green Lantern and the Flash at the same time. Yet Joker had enough speed to react and use Harley as a Shield.



Yeah. They're used Barry Allen, right?

Joker was pretty quick.



> BLACK ADAM IS NOT AMUSED



Black Adam looks almost exactly like Namor.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Yeah. They're used Barry Allen, right?
> 
> Joker was pretty quick.
> 
> ...



That is because the current Black Adam is DC's version of Namor. Black Hair, king, arrogant, willing to kill, pointy elf ears. There are some differences though.

Namor is the second Superhero created, right after Superman and right before batman. Namor was made in May of 1939, Batman April of 1939 and Superman, June of 1938 I wouldn't be surprised if Black Adam was made as a copy of Namor. 



Banhammer said:


> Cap Marvel is a great hero. Under the right pen. But it's probably a bad match up to someone like Adam
> He needs someone more like superman prime.
> 
> 
> ...



Curse the anti nuke spray


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2011)

I noticed something on Downtime. Vulko, who was guarding the Starro monster, did not seem surprised when Black Manta attacked.


*Spoiler*: __ 








"Such a waste, you really have no ambition beyond serving Aquaman, aren’t schools of others willing to die for their king, this fool for his apple." -Black Manta

What does "This fool for his apple mean?"


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 25, 2011)

> I noticed something on Downtime. Vulko, who was guarding the Starro monster, did not seem surprised when Black Manta attacked.






> "Such a waste, you really have no ambition beyond serving Aquaman, aren’t schools of others willing to die for their king, this fool for his apple." -Black Manta
> 
> What does "This fool for his apple mean?"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGdcl-4c1r4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Parody of the Legion of Doom.

At 4:56. The name.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGdcl-4c1r4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Parody of the Legion of Doom.
> 
> At 4:56. The name.



[YOUTUBE]Lzjy35qoaPc[/YOUTUBE]

"I despise you seaman."

Lol, to be honest Black Manta is one of the few villains that really deserves the Death penalty. In fact, Batman possessed by Deadman used a gun and killed Black Manta in JLU.

I really liked Aquaman on Superman
[YOUTUBE]vr-LanXfgzI[/YOUTUBE]

Don't Pollute Or Aquaman WILL KILL YOU!!!


Aquaman cuts off his own hand to save his son
[YOUTUBE]B8m6WxvZHmo[/YOUTUBE]


Beware the Aquaman Bitch Slap

[YOUTUBE]kb4cLfWOvLA[/YOUTUBE]


And of course, Aquaman, Lion King Style

[YOUTUBE]HCvDl5Ggbss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2011)

I have to catch up with this series ASAP. 



Lee-Sensei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Anti nuke spray



dont you mean bat-anti-nuke spray?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2011)

> "I despise you seaman."
> 
> Lol, to be honest Black Manta is one of the few villains that really deserves the Death penalty. In fact, Batman possessed by Deadman used a gun and killed Black Manta in JLU.



 South Park had an Aquaman parody called Seaman too. Guess what they called him.

Yeah. The baby killer. Joker too. But at least Jason Todd was revived. Aquababy's been dead for thirty something years.



> I really liked Aquaman on Superman



I did too.





> Don't Pollute Or Aquaman WILL KILL YOU!!!
> 
> Aquaman cuts off his own hand to save his son
> 
> Beware the Aquaman Bitch Slap



That was pretty hardcore. I always liked that.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> South Park had an Aquaman parody called Seaman too. Guess what they called him.
> 
> Yeah. The baby killer. Joker too. But at least Jason Todd was revived. Aquababy's been dead for thirty something years.
> 
> ...



Black Manta has had a history of humiliating Aquaman as well as Charybdis (Now Piranah Man).

In the new Young Justice I'm beginning to wonder whether it was really ocean Master who betrayed Aquaman or Vulko.

Vulko has betrayed Aquaman on two separate occasions, despite being his mentor.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]Lzjy35qoaPc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "I despise you seaman."
> 
> ...





> Black Manta has had a history of humiliating Aquaman as well as Charybdis (Now Piranah Man).



I'm definitely not a fan of the name "Piranah Man". I hope he goes back to Charybdis.



> In the new Young Justice I'm beginning to wonder whether it was really ocean Master who betrayed Aquaman or Vulko.
> 
> Vulko has betrayed Aquaman on two separate occasions, despite being his mentor.



Orm is definitely betraying Aquaman. But Vulko could probably be betraying him too.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-w2iup7suI[/YOUTUBE]

I really want to see Deathstroke on Young Justice.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So... is it just me, or did the Joker use Harley Quinn as a shield at 3:05?



Now that was epic!

But alas, even in a crisis such as the one in that video, The Flash still gets nerf'd.....


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> > I'm definitely not a fan of the name "Piranah Man". I hope he goes back to Charybdis.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 26, 2011)

Isn't that from the season of Gargoyles that i refused to watch out of principle...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2011)

> Ben Grimm said:
> 
> 
> > Deathstroke defeating the Flash, Green Lantern and Zatanna at the same time is dumb.
> ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 26, 2011)

ok now i remember it was not oh dear god i remember that was fun. they didn't do much with that plotline though after the fake death.

well superman wasn't there, but i doubt death stroke isn't walking around with kryptonite.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> > They should bring him back again as Charybdis. I've heard that they have big plans for Aquaman at DC. Maybe he'll get his series back again. And Kalduram is going to be in an upcoming Titans comic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2011)

> well superman wasn't there, but i doubt death stroke isn't walking around with kryptonite.



Was Supes a member at that time? Needless to say, he rammed through most of the JLA.



> Didn't you get the memo, Geoff Johns loves the Silver Age.
> 
> If anything, Geoff Johns will probably have Piranah Man killed off or retconned from existence. He was a very good villain, well learned. He changed he change his name from Charybdis to Piranah Man because he kept having to explain the Greek Mythology behind Charybdis.
> 
> ...



The War of Light was pretty good. Larfleeze and the rest are awesome.

I can't wait to see what's next.

I'd like to see a war between Superheroes working for the government, and Superheroes not working for the government.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Was Supes a member at that time? Needless to say, he rammed through most of the JLA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BEN GRIMM DOES NOT APPROVE OF CIVIL WAR BETWEEN HEROES


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> BEN GRIMM DOES NOT APPROVE OF CIVIL WAR BETWEEN HEROES



Quite.

So... Flashpoint and Fear Itself are the new crossover events. Right now I'm more interested in Fear Itself, but Flashpoint could be good.













I can't wait until the next YJ episode.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Emperor Aquaman seems a bit too much like Namor.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Quite.
> 
> So... Flashpoint and Fear Itself are the new crossover events. Right now I'm more interested in Fear Itself, but Flashpoint could be good.
> 
> ...



I'm more looking forward to Flashpoint really...though i'm planning on reading both of them irregardless


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2011)

Meh....I hate when they dont give you a clear cut preview. drives me nuts.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Apparently in Flash Point Aquaman and Wondy will be forced to marry to stop war between their people.

Why exactly?

Aquaman rules Poseidonis, Sub Diego, Tritonis, a section of the Himalayas (I'm serious), rules all of sea-life, various oceanic monsters, Lords over 70% of the Earth's surface.

Why would he want a puny island of Themyscira with its insignificant population of 800 Amazons?

Oh yeah, Spectre wrecked Poseidonis.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely going to read Flash Point. As for Fear It Self....i have no marvel comics what so ever. Couldn't pick up that book if I wanted to...

Really in need of a YJ preview or something. Show has got me pretty much hooked.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Definitely going to read Flash Point. As for Fear It Self....i have no marvel comics what so ever. Couldn't pick up that book if I wanted to...
> 
> Really in need of a YJ preview or something. Show has got me pretty much hooked.



Marvel couldn't pull off a major crossover to save its life


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Marvel couldn't pull off a major crossover to save its life



Really? So Civil War was no bueno??


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Really? So Civil War was no bueno??



Only thing good about civil war was ben grimm leaving the country in protest and calling out both iron man and captain america. He thought the whole civil war was stupid


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Only thing good about civil war was ben grimm leaving the country in protest and calling out both iron man and captain america. He thought the whole civil war was stupid



Oh, so Ben was against the whole thing. Thats actually pretty cool of him.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Marvel couldn't pull off a major crossover to save its life



You're kidding, right?


>.> Civil War was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 27, 2011)

Civil War was terrible.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Talon. said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> 
> >.> Civil War was fucking brilliant.



Lets look at what happened in Civil War.

Road to Civil War, The Hulk got blasted off into space.

Why would Doctor Strange or Reed Richards agree to send Banner off into space. Doctor Strange is about the nicest guy around. And at that time Banner was just minding his own business in Alaska, alone.

Next, the deconstruction of Reed Richards. Reed Richards was so out of character during the Civil War, using a prison in the negative zone to superheroes. He did this because it was the law. Reed Richards on multiple times has broken US and International law for the greater good. Reed was so out of character, Johnny had to take him to a cafe and ask what the Hell was Reed doing.

Spider-man revealed his mask. So much for protecting his loved ones. This led up to the events of One More Day.

Iron Man, Iron Man is dead to me. T'Challa warned him, Namor warned him, Doctor Strange warned him, Titanium Man warned him but did he listen nope. Iron Man took a piece of Thor's DNA and had Reed make him a clone of Thor. Iron Man violated Thor. Iron Man has audacity to sleep with She-Hulk, cousin of the Hulk, after he blasted the Hulk into space. Iron Man at one point puts nannites in She-Hulk and basically puts her on a leash. And now to cover it up, Marvel is saying the Extremis Armor made Iron Man stupider. After the events of Siege, guess what, the Superhero Registration act was thrown out. Thor is back, Hulk is back, Iron Man's a hero, Captain America is back and we all go back to pretending that Civil War never happened.

If I were the Hulk, I would kill Iron Man. If I were Thor, I would kill Iron Man. 

Atleast Hulk  and Thor got some vengeance, not enough though.

[Youtube]ItVMaE6x6hM[/Youtube]
[Youtube]ku7V5wfVQIE[/Youtube]

Some guy even made a fan vid of the comic where Thor own Tony

[Youtube]vh_vKSTXWLQ[/Youtube]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Marvel couldn't pull off a major crossover to save its life



I wonder how long Spiderman will stick with the Fantastic Four before hes on his own again...? lol


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Future Foundation. Johnny Storm is dead. 

Who knows when they'll be the Four again.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish comic book deaths would stay dead.


----------



## Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Marvel in a DC thread 

Anyway, how many episodes are out of Young Justice? And how many will be out by June? I'm thinking of watching this show when my spring term finishes. Just saw the trailer for it for the very first time (I know it premiered in Nov, but I didn't think I'd care much for a young version of JL.. especially since there was a fail show like that on KidsWB) and it looks awesome.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I wish comic book deaths would stay dead.



Aquaman's son
Tula, the first Aquagirl
Johnathan Kent
Uncle Ben
Vulko
The Entire Aquaman cast
Odin, father of Thor
Ferro Lad
Dan Garret
Ted Kord
The original Question


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Not to mention Kraven the hunter.

Kraven's Last Hunt was one of the best Spider-man stories of all time


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 27, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I wish comic book deaths would stay dead.


*glarin at Geoff Johns.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> *glarin at Geoff Johns.



Geoff Johns and his Silver Age wankery.

He just couldn't resist bringing back the original Captain Boomerang, Diggor and worse, he had Owen feeding women and children to zombies so he could never become a good guy again. Although I do admit I do like Diggor.

Barry allen should have stayed, but Geoff Johns couldn't resist himself. 

Hal Jordan should have stayed dead and the Spectre, but Geoff Johns loves the Silver Age

I'm surprised Geoff Johns didn't bring back Ted Kord and kill off Jaimie Reyes.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol Marvel and DC thread. Sweet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I wonder how long Spiderman will stick with the Fantastic Four before hes on his own again...? lol



Until Johnny comes back is my guess. so a year or so maybe.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 27, 2011)

> Emperor Aquaman seems a bit too much like Namor.



It won't last so I'm fine with that.



> I'm more looking forward to Flashpoint really...though i'm planning on reading both of them irregardless



I am too.



> Marvel couldn't pull off a major crossover to save its life



Well... House of M was pretty good, the older Secret Wars was good, and Fear Itself looks like it'll be pretty good too.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, seems like we have got off track a bit..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Marvel


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 27, 2011)

> Yeah, seems like we have got off track a bit..



It's all been off topic. The last YTJ episode came out like two weeks ago. There's only so much that we can discuss before it starts getting repetitive.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 27, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Civil War was terrible.



I meant it was brilliant in that it gave a whole other perspective on the superheroes we've all grown up with over the years. I'm sure no one expected Peter to reveal he was Spider-Man, or watch Iron Man and Cap beat each other senseless. Or hell, Iron Patriot. I didnt even expect that.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 27, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It's all been off topic. The last YTJ episode came out like two weeks ago. There's only so much that we can discuss before it starts getting repetitive.



True. So who do you guys think the mole is?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> True. So who do you guys think the mole is?



Waits on Ben...


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Waits on Ben...







Kasuke Sadiki said:


> True. So who do you guys think the mole is?


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Well... House of M was pretty good, the older Secret Wars was good, and Fear Itself looks like it'll be pretty good too.




The only Marvel Event I liked was Annihilation, due to the fact Marvel Cosmics were so underused.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if they will deal with Barry Allen's death and Robin breaking away from Batman.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

I doubt they will take it that far. Perhaps Robin leaving the Bats, but not Barry's death..


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 27, 2011)

> I wonder if they will deal with Barry Allen's death and Robin breaking away from Batman.



Like Potential, I don't think they'll kill of Barry Allen, but they'll probably be a future episode where we see how all of the YJ crew turns out. Like they did in Teen Titans, JLU, the Batman, and Batman the Brave and the Bold.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It won't last so I'm fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



House of M was okay in my opinion could have been better, though it did introduce us to Layla Miller...

Secret Wars was from a time when Marvel could actually pull off thier events with competence, it's not the same as today, where usually events have a stron lead in, but sag in the middle and have a letdown end.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Chaos War in Marvel was so freakin awesome starting out, but it sucked so bad in the end.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Chaos War in Marvel was so freakin awesome starting out, but it sucked so bad in the end.



Which proves my point of Marvel's events of having a strong start but a very lackluster and disappointing ending. Marvel's been that way for awhile now.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 27, 2011)

> House of M was okay in my opinion could have been better, though it did introduce us to Layla Miller...
> 
> Secret Wars was from a time when Marvel could actually pull off thier events with competence, it's not the same as today, where usually events have a stron lead in, but sag in the middle and have a letdown end.



I liked it a lot. The art was amazing. That and the Dissasembled events.



> Chaos War in Marvel was so freakin awesome starting out, but it sucked so bad in the end.



True. It didn't end well. The only reason I kept on reading was because of Thor and Herc starring.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

If Kid Flash gets an episode like Kaldur had, who do you guys think his villian would be?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2011)

The Potential said:


> If Kid Flash get an episode like Kaldur had, who do you guys think his villian would be?



One of the Reverse Flashes probably.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Guess that means Eobard Thawne or Hunter Zolomon. Could be one of the rouges though cause in all honesty, Kid Flash couldn't handle either of the Zoom's.

So I hope it's one of them, cause that means we get to see a full out Flash family battle..


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Wally can't take a on a ninja at the moment, Zoom would utterly destroy him.

Make Grodd his enemy for the moment.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Wally can't take a on a ninja* at the moment, Zoom would utterly destroy him.
> 
> Make Grodd his enemy for the moment.



Don't remind me..

Yeah, I can see Grodd working for him. Albeit he will still need some help, but it's a better option then the others.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 27, 2011)

> Guess that means Eobard Thawne or Hunter Zolomon. Could be one of the rouges though cause in all honesty, Kid Flash couldn't handle either of the Zoom's.
> 
> So I hope it's one of them, cause that means we get to see a full out Flash family battle..



Black Manta was probably chosen because he's Aquaman's archenemy. They could possibly do what they did with Black Manta. Zoom has an objective and KF (with help) screws up his plans so Zoom leaves.

The next episodes probably going to be a Flash episode. Superboy, Robin, Aqualad, Miss Martian, Artemis, and even Speedy (kind of) have had their own episodes so far. Wally's the only one who hasn't.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 27, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Black Manta was probably chosen because he's Aquaman's archenemy. They could possibly do what they did with Black Manta. Zoom has an objective and KF (with help) screws up his plans so Zoom leaves.
> 
> The next episodes probably going to be a Flash episode. Superboy, Robin, Aqualad, Miss Martian, Artemis, and even Speedy (kind of) have had their own episodes so far. Wally's the only one who hasn't.



You don't consider the magic episode a KF centered ep? Or just filler? since it didn't develop his character.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 27, 2011)

> You don't consider the magic episode a KF centered ep? Or just filler? since it didn't develop his character.



Nevermind. I forgot about that one.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Black Manta was probably chosen because he's Aquaman's archenemy. They could possibly do what they did with Black Manta. Zoom has an objective and KF (with help) screws up his plans so Zoom leaves.
> 
> The next episodes probably going to be a Flash episode. Superboy, Robin, Aqualad, Miss Martian, Artemis, and even Speedy (kind of) have had their own episodes so far. Wally's the only one who hasn't.



Black Manta maybe his most hated, but Ocean Master is usually the main aquaman villain.

Right now YJ is fighting Street level crooks. Black Manta is the only top level villain anyone of them has faced and he allowed Aqualad to walk away. His henchmen had a shot on them, but he told him to stand down.

Ask yourself, would Zoom let Wally live? Zoom is so far out of Wally's league it aint funny. Zoom would murder him.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 27, 2011)

> Black Manta maybe his most hated, but Ocean Master is usually the main aquaman villain.



I don't know. In the 60's Ocean Master was. But after Black Manta killed his son I'd say Black Manta.



> Right now YJ is fighting Street level crooks. Black Manta is the only top level villain anyone of them has faced and he allowed Aqualad to walk away. His henchmen had a shot on them, but he told him to stand down.Ask yourself, would Zoom let Wally live? Zoom is so far out of Wally's league it aint funny. Zoom would murder him.



He probably wouldn't let Wally live in the comics. But it's the same thing with Black Manta. Aquaman was away, Mera was busy, and Orm was probably working with him, but he let them go. In the comics he would've probably killed them.

Of course Black Manta's related to Aqualad so that could be an excuse for letting them go. Still, they could possibly keep him from his objective and before he takes them out Barry shows up.

Or they could use him later once Wally's not as restricted.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2011)

Even an unrestricted Kid Flash falls to Zoom. It would take the efforts of, Jay, Barry, and hell, Max Mercury to stop the likes of him.

Although this would be a weaker Zoom then the one that took on, Wally, Bart, Barry, Jay, and Max. Nevertheless, Zoom still poses a great threat which would make for a perfect Flash oriented YJ episode.



ThePsuedo said:


> You don't consider the magic episode a KF centered ep? Or just filler? since it didn't develop his character.



Good character development, but not enough *Flash* in that episode.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 28, 2011)

> Even an unrestricted Kid Flash falls to Zoom. It would take the efforts of, Jay, Barry, and hell, Max Mercury to stop the likes of him.
> 
> Although this would be a weaker Zoom then the one that took on, Wally, Bart, Barry, Jay, and Max. Nevertheless, Zoom still poses a great threat which would make for a perfect Flash oriented YJ episode.



In the comics. The TV show writers take creative liberties.


----------



## Darc (Mar 28, 2011)

Has there been a new episode since the dessert one where they had memory loss?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> In the comics. The TV show writers take creative liberties.



They always seem to make most top villans quite strong. So I can still see it happening.




Darc said:


> Has there been a new episode since the dessert one where they had memory loss?



Sadly no. It would seem we're on a break right now. Not sure how long the break is though..


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2011)

*10-episode Young Justice miniseries called "Invasion."*



Interesting..

I also scrolled down to see some comments, and some say we wont be geting new episodes till April, others say till June...

Really hoping it's not the latter....



> Cartoon Network has also announced a special 10-episode Young Justice mini-series dubbed "Invasion," spinning out of the popular animated series, set to air either late 2011 or 2012. Further details are expected.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 28, 2011)

> They always seem to make most top villans quite strong. So I can still see it happening.



Do you mean Darkseid? Well... yeah. But as we've seen before, Speedsters are usually watered down.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2011)

Damnit! I am missing my YJ, fast forward plzkthx.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 28, 2011)

Did i read that article right? NO NEW EPISODES TIL JUNE?


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2011)

behold the most pretentious, whiny wonder woman fan ever

[YOUTUBE]2-nsTvzpeQs[/YOUTUBE]

he has lots of vids


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit! I am missing my YJ, fast forward plzkthx.



Me too man! The next episode better be worth the wait.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Do you mean Darkseid? Well... yeah. But as we've seen before, Speedsters are usually watered down.



Zoom is a pretty big Flash villan, they will make him faster/stronger then they are.



Talon. said:


> Did i read that article right? NO NEW EPISODES TIL JUNE?



Yeah seems like it man. I was reading around and someone said June 8th.



ThePsuedo said:


> Me too man! The next episode better be worth the wait.



Damn skippy!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 28, 2011)

Can anyone find a reliable source for this June date? I only see the one commenter saying this, and it was previously announced as April 8th.

Also, if they use Zoom (And not Dr Zoom), he's going to be the villain that causes Wally to make the breakthrough to Flash and run faster than he's ever run before. Perhaps he won't defeat him outright, but it's going to be something like that.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2011)

Hard to find realiable sources...ugh. Hope it is April 8th though.



> Also, if they use Zoom (And not Dr Zoom), he's going to be the villain that causes Wally to make the breakthrough to Flash and run faster than he's ever run before. Perhaps he won't defeat him outright, but it's going to be something like that.



That would make for a good final season arc. Like all of the YJ team growing up..


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2011)

The most powerful villain they've shown in YJ is Starro, and Black Manta pretty much incinerated that threat.

It would would be interesting to see how YJ would handle something on Starro's level should it fully regenerate.

I hope they don't depower Starro like in Batman Beyond.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> The most powerful villain they've shown in YJ is Starro, and Black Manta pretty much incinerated that threat.
> 
> It would would be interesting to see how YJ would handle something on Starro's level should it fully regenerate.
> 
> I hope they don't depower Starro like in Batman Beyond.



They probably will. Like in TT, wasn't Trigon this mega level threat but fell to the TT?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

The Potential said:


> They probably will. Like in TT, wasn't Trigon this mega level threat but fell to the TT?



Trigon was still a huge threat, its just that Raven can be ridiculously powerful.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2011)

Woah there nelly, I reckon that Trigun iz a bit above youngin Justice. Trigun was a Universal Hombre, that there Starfish only gots a Galactic bounty.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2011)

Galactic bounty sounds like to much for YJ to handle. Their guns aint' big enough yet.

And you're right Whip, Raven can be quite the power house when the story calls for it.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2011)

The one with the biggest potential is Wally West. If he can go as fast as Barry Allen did during Crisis of Infinite Earths.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats Flash level prowess though. He's still The Kid. And untill he shows me some real speed feats, I wont believe he will ever be on that level in this series.

Gotta' get passed beating ninjas first.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> The one with the biggest potential is Wally West. If he can go as fast as Barry Allen did during Crisis of Infinite Earths.



Speaking of which, wasnt there supposed to be an episode of YJ with a Mister Twister (i think thats his name) from a different Earth? i remember seeing it on Comics Alliance...

(I cant really go there to find it, the web filter at my school is a pain in the ass)


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2011)

They could always have someone juice on Speed Venom like Inertia when he was disconnected from the Speedforce.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Thats Flash level prowess though. He's still The Kid. And untill he shows me some real speed feats, I wont believe he will ever be on that level in this series.
> 
> Gotta' get passed beating ninjas first.



As far as speed goes, in the comics Kid could keep up with Flash. It wasn't till after Barry died that Wally was limited to sound speeds.

But yea he really needs to get faster. I'm fine with the whole acceleration thing, since that is a good weakness, but once he gets going he needs to be way faster than he is now.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 29, 2011)

They could give Wally Inertia. Thats Bart's villian but this is a different universe so it could work.

We would definitely see some good speed feats there.

I also didn't know Wally could keep up with Barry when he was Kid Flash. Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 29, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Interesting..
> 
> I also scrolled down to see some comments, and some say we wont be geting new episodes till April, others say till June...
> 
> Really hoping it's not the latter....



I heard this about this Mini-series thing on IMDB. I wonder what happened within the show to cause something like this?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 29, 2011)

Wonder who is going to cause the invasion...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh! this is connected to the boom tube episode right? So is it Darkseid?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 29, 2011)

The Potential said:


> *Wonder *who is going to cause the invasion...





MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Edit: Sorry. Want a little more substance with this post.

An easy explanation for Wally not being as fast as Barry (And I think they've already noted it; I know they said that he has to gain speed while I believe Barry is just fast out of the gate) is that puberty is messing around with his metabolism and his connection with the Speed Force. Barry, on the other hand, doesn't have the same problem and the Speed Force flows through him much more naturally because his body isn't changing at the moment.

The invasion: I'd love to see it being something unexpected (A bunch of JSA villains time travel via Per Detagon and bring back Super Nazis to our shore) or even the Sinestro Corps, but I'm almost sure it's going to be the 4th World. Love to see some elements (not all, though) of Final Crisis make it in, and I'd love to see how powerful Darkseid will be in this version.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

i kinda wish he went as fast as he did in JLU that was awesome


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2011)

Probably a Starro Invasion, we've already seen that the beast is regenerating.

It would be cool if the JL were all infected by Starro and YJ had to save them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2011)

The Potential said:


> They could give Wally Inertia. Thats Bart's villian but this is a different universe so it could work.



Inertia's whole deal is that he's a clone of Bart and related to Prof. Zoom. They'd have to totally reinvent him for Wally.

I'd rather they reinvent Zoom (Hunter Zolomon) as a childhood friend, who's aware of Wally's identity as Kid Flash who get's crippled from an accident. Then, he asks Wally to use the treadmill to go back in time and stop it. Wally says no, saying that 1. That's way dangerous 2. The Flash would be pissed 3. I may not even be fast enough.

So Hunter breaks into the museum and tries to use it himself, which results in his transformation into Zoom. (Kid Zoom maybe, assuming Prof Zoom exists in this universe.



> I also didn't know Wally could keep up with Barry when he was Kid Flash. Thats pretty cool.



Yea, the only time he couldn't is when Barry died. He limited himself so that he wouldn't truly "replace" Barry as the flash.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> i kinda wish he went as fast as he did in JLU that was awesome



That would be awesome to see him reach that kind of speed. The whole YJ team would be like..:amazed

Artemis would be all..

Megan..

Superboy..



Ben Grimm said:


> Probably a Starro Invasion, we've already seen that the beast is regenerating.
> 
> It would be cool if the JL were all infected by Starro and YJ had to save them.



This sounds like a good idea because I wouldn't be to against YJ deafeating thier infected adult counter parts.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Inertia's whole deal is that he's a clone of Bart and related to Prof. Zoom. They'd have to totally reinvent him for Wally.
> 
> I'd rather they reinvent Zoom (Hunter Zolomon) as a childhood friend, who's aware of Wally's identity as Kid Flash who get's crippled from an accident. Then, he asks Wally to use the treadmill to go back in time and stop it. Wally says no, saying that 1. That's way dangerous 2. The Flash would be pissed 3. I may not even be fast enough.
> 
> So Hunter breaks into the museum and tries to use it himself, which results in his transformation into Zoom. (Kid Zoom maybe, assuming Prof Zoom exists in this universe.



This idea would work alot better. Now I want it!

*MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!*




> Yea, the only time he couldn't is when Barry died. He limited himself so that he wouldn't truly "replace" Barry as the flash.



So Wally cap'd himself? Thats interesting. So what made him make his break thru?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2011)

The Potential said:


> This idea would work alot better. Now I want it!
> 
> *MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!*



Yea, it's kind of odd how easily adaptable Zoom is. Sure you lose the whole police profiler part, but everything else is just as applicable for a kid as for an adult. Even Zoom's goal of making Wally a better hero through tragedy is kind of childishly twisted.



> So Wally cap'd himself? Thats interesting. So what made him make his break thru?



Professor Zoom came back and threatened to replace The Flash. Basically Wally feared Prof Zoom replacing Barry more than he feared himself replacing Barry.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 29, 2011)

I forgot Hunter Zolomon's gimmick was to make Flash a better Hero. That gimmick also works for a teenager.

So was it Eobard or Zolomon who gave Wally his break thru?






*EDIT:* Professor Zoom is Thawne


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 29, 2011)

In all honesty, I don't want a kiddie Zoom. I'd rather they set him up as a friend of the Flashes and an uncle figure to Wally. Him going evil/crazy would be an excellent moment for Wally to develop in a variety of ways, and it keeps Zoom threatening. I think he'd lose a little bit of his power if he were a kid. Being Barry's villain gives him more cred as a threat, but still have a personal connection to Wally.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 30, 2011)

I think this June 8th new episodes thing is a lie.
Pretty sure we'll have episodes in April 8th!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonder Woman's costume gets changed after outcries from the fans.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 30, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wonder Woman's costume gets changed after outcries from the fans.



I honestly saw nothing wrong with the original design


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 30, 2011)

The fact that it looks like something you can buy for 24.99 at a Halloween store wasn't a problem? Still a bit too shiny tho


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

Whoever thought WW on tv would be a great idea? 

1 season max.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2011)

Vault said:


> Whoever thought WW on tv would be a great idea?
> 
> 1 season max.



This!
/10char


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 30, 2011)

Well if this was still 1970 I would still be for it. Linda Carter stays in my thoughts!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2011)

Speaking of WW. You know what was a great series? The Adventures of Lois and Clark! Damn that brings back memories.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

Superman used tio do the arms fold like my ava  Lol i remember that. Great memories


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of WW. You know what was a great series? The Adventures of Lois and Clark! Damn that brings back memories.



Indeed it was, even without powers, Clark beat the shit out of Trask.

That is Superman. 

He said it best when fighting Superboy Prime in Infinite Crisis.


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh yes when will superboy stop disrespecting the S Shield?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

"Young Justice"
What a great name.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 30, 2011)

When he learns to control his anger. And once Superman teaches him what the S shield actually stands for..


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 30, 2011)

Vault said:


> Whoever thought WW on tv would be a great idea?
> 
> 1 season max.



. They haven't learned from the Aquaman show have they?


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2011)

To Potential: Hopefully it comes soon.



ThePsuedo said:


> . They haven't learned from the Aquaman show have they?



Which one, The Aquaman and Friends Happy Hour, or the Superman/Aquaman Action Hour or the Aquaman pilot for CW.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 30, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I honestly saw nothing wrong with the original design




 Well after looking at your sig I can see why. That looks like the horse she would ride on.

Poor Wonder Woman to bad this show will get canceled after 5 episodes. Like that other show The Cape!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvmB8uCSRMQ[/YOUTUBE]

CW one. The Horror.


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2011)

Well Aquaman has endured worse.

The Superfriends, The Silver Age and of course the Aquaman and Friends Happy Hour. Well, actually the Silver Age did have some good Aquaman stories.

Brave and the Bold Aquaman and JLU Aquaman were both good.

If they used the Peter David run, it would be easy to make an Aquaman series.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 31, 2011)

I would watch that CW Aquaman


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 31, 2011)

> Whoever thought WW on tv would be a great idea?
> 
> 1 season max.



The last time WW had her own TV Series it lasted 3 Seasons and was very popular.



> Well Aquaman has endured worse.
> 
> The Superfriends, The Silver Age and of course the Aquaman and Friends Happy Hour. Well, actually the Silver Age did have some good Aquaman stories.
> 
> ...



I'm not a big Smallville fan, but I did watch the JLA episodes and their Aquaman was pretty good.

Geoof John's Aquaman should be pretty good too.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think a WW series would last in this day and age.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 31, 2011)

> I don't think a WW series would last in this day and age.



It could. She's one of the Big 3 afterall. It wouldn't do as well as a Superman or a Batman series, but it could probably do okay.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Well after looking at your sig I can see why. That looks like the horse she would ride on.
> 
> Poor Wonder Woman to bad this show will get canceled after 5 episodes. Like that other show The Cape!



dont dis the Ponies, bro. 

i only found nothing wrong with it because i didnt feel a need to nerdrage.


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It could. She's one of the Big 3 afterall. It wouldn't do as well as a Superman or a Batman series, but it could probably do okay.



Wondy has a very unimpressive supporting cast and aside from Ares, her Rogues Gallery is not that great.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wondy has a very unimpressive supporting cast and aside from Ares, her Rogues Gallery is not that great.



I'm actually trying to remember some of her rogue's gallery...the only ones that come to mind ard Cersi and Cheetah...


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2011)

Not to mention Ares, Giganta, Medusa and Dr. Psycho.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

ooOOO... A new spideman game announced.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Mar 31, 2011)

New Flaming C
Whole New World


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

That outfit is really funny to look at in action.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 31, 2011)

> Wondy has a very unimpressive supporting cast and aside from Ares, her Rogues Gallery is not that great.



Well that's one opinion. Expect a lot of feminist support.

Sooner or later it's going to happen.

Her Rogues Gallery doesn't seem that bad to me honestly. And if necessary they can just start her off by having a bunch of guest stars.

Again, may I remind you that the 70's Wonder Woman show lasted 3 seasons and was pretty popular without using any of her villains and any of her supporting characters with the exception of Etta Candy and Steve Rogers.

So far, most of the DC TV Series' that are succesful are either Bats or Supes. Wonder Woman's pretty important. And the last time their was a series about her it was succesful.

*EDIT*

If they do make a show about her they'd probably make an animated film, live action film, and an animated television series around the same time like they're doing with th GL's.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a WW animated series. But only of it was done like the Animated movie. Movie kicked so much ass.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I wouldn't mind a WW animated series. But only of it was done like the Animated movie. Movie kicked so much ass.



That movie had the most similar style and animation to JLU! Definitely in my top 3 DCAU movies.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it might be my favorite DC Animated Movie.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 1, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I think it might be my favorite DC Animated Movie.



Same opinion here. Loved it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I think it might be my favorite DC Animated Movie.





Gutsu said:


> Same opinion here. Loved it.



Wonder Woman in a dinner dress beating up thugs and a Demon sent by Ares...!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 1, 2011)

The movie was pretty good. My personal favorite was the Green Lantern one though.

They were going to make a Teen Titans Judas Contract, but they shelved it.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I did hear about a TT animated movie. So they put it on hold, figures.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 2, 2011)

it's been on limbo for ages. it's probably due to licensing issues again for Wonder Girl but I'm not sure.

and Crisis was my favorite DTV.... until All Star Superman came along.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2011)

Ugh, another week without YJ. Wtf man! Only create 8 episodes then take a 2 month break? DAmn.


----------



## Colderz (Apr 2, 2011)

^ I thought it was until April 8th?


----------



## Glued (Apr 2, 2011)

By Crom, those fools are keeping me from my Young Justice. Those Vanir-men fish eating fools shall pay!!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2011)

A little excerpt that I found. Prob isn't true, but it is something to read....i guess. 



> According to World's finest, after the new episode on March 11, 2011 of  Young Justice, on March 18, 2011 and March 28, 2011, Cartoon Network  will be airing the first two episodes again(Independence Day Part 1 and  2). And on April 1st, it will be pre-empted for special programming...  It will return on April 8, 2011, but it is unknown if it is a new  episode or not. People say it might return in July with Thundercats if  the episode airing on April 8th is not a new episode. Any thoughts on  what the special programming might be for April 1st? Maybe Batman: Brave  and the Bold?


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope that's true.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 2, 2011)

I still haven't seen the WW animatd movie. I really need to get around to that. You people are really impatient for more episodes of this show. 

But it's nice to see how much iteresting conversation it's generating though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Cooli (Apr 2, 2011)

So like I just started watching and was wondering, the League in YJ isn't exactly the same as in JL/JLU is it?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So like I just started watching and was wondering, the League in YJ isn't exactly the same as in JL/JLU is it?



No, no it's not it's a different universe. it still has the core members you'd assoociate with The League but it's not the same as in JL


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 3, 2011)

This league is far less badass... well batman has his moments, cause he is batman.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

That's what I thought.  I've been trying to figure out how Wally could be Flash and KF at the same time. 


And I take it this universe is completely unrelated to TT as well, right


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2011)

Cooli said:


> That's what I thought.  I've been trying to figure out how Wally could be Flash and KF at the same time.
> 
> 
> And I take it this universe is completely unrelated to TT as well, right



Yes no relation whatsoever. Though frankly the DCAU had nothing to do with the Teen Titans either,


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2011)

As I said before, damnit, Superman needs to step up his game. He has been nothing but a pus so far.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2011)

how many episodes have showcased.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2011)

8 have been aired.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 3, 2011)

Superstars said:


> how many episodes have showcased.





Lee Min Jung said:


> *9* have been aired.



Fix'd.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry bout that, meant 9.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 3, 2011)

17 episodes left which won't air any time soon.


----------



## Glued (Apr 3, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I still haven't seen the WW animatd movie. I really need to get around to that. You people are really impatient for more episodes of this show.
> 
> But it's nice to see how much iteresting conversation it's generating though.



A Barbarian waits for no one. A pox on all wizards who would delay Young Justice.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2011)

That new x-men anime came out, and that animation is the sickest shit i have seen in a marvel series.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 3, 2011)

Who gave this thread a one star?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> A Barbarian waits for no one. A pox on all wizards who would delay Young Justice.



You can always take Ben Grimm's approach. 


Lee Min Jung said:


> That new x-men anime came out, and that animation is the sickest shit i have seen in a marvel series.





How is the anime itself? I have my doubts after hearing about the Iron Man and Wolverine anime.


ThePsuedo said:


> Who gave this thread a one star?





It always makes me laugh when people do that.


----------



## Glued (Apr 3, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> You can always take Ben Grimm's approach.



Well played, well played.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't really say too much cuz of only 1 ep, but it isnt bad. Has some potential. But kinda too early to tell. Atleast Emma Frost is in it . And Storm is one hawt mother.... Show starts off in the middle of the Dark Phoenix Saga. Everyone getting raped by her power.

So far, on the X-men side they seem to focus on Wolverine, Cyclops, Storm, Prof X and Beast. Beast looks like a ....beast. Wolverine IS A DAMN BEAST...kinda reminds me of Afro Samurai. Cyclops is not too bad. Don't like his old school costume that much though. Storm...badass. I dont really like Prof X's VA though. They are bringing in some smaller second class mutants to revolve some stories around like Armor (Hisako Ichiki). Lol, they had to throw in the Japanese mutant in first since it is an anime series. Lawls. There seem to be another group that is watching behind the scenes, esp during the beg Phoenix fight. Brotherhood maybe?


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2011)

Marvel's foolish attempts to appeal upon a Japanese audience amuses me. Bishounen wolverine was a joke.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Marvel's foolish attempts to appeal upon a Japanese audience amuses me. Bishounen wolverine was a joke.



Bishounen Wolverine? 

whats that?


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Bishounen Wolverine?
> 
> whats that?


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 4, 2011)

So is the next episode airing April 8th?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well played, well played.



Thank you. I try. 


Lee Min Jung said:


> Can't really say too much cuz of only 1 ep, but it isnt bad. Has some potential. But kinda too early to tell. Atleast Emma Frost is in it . And Storm is one hawt mother.... Show starts off in the middle of the Dark Phoenix Saga. Everyone getting raped by her power.
> 
> So far, on the X-men side they seem to focus on Wolverine, Cyclops, Storm, Prof X and Beast. Beast looks like a ....beast. Wolverine IS A DAMN BEAST...kinda reminds me of Afro Samurai. Cyclops is not too bad. Don't like his old school costume that much though. Storm...badass. I dont really like Prof X's VA though. They are bringing in some smaller second class mutants to revolve some stories around like Armor (Hisako Ichiki). Lol, they had to throw in the Japanese mutant in first since it is an anime series. Lawls. There seem to be another group that is watching behind the scenes, esp during the beg Phoenix fight. Brotherhood maybe?



Huh, didn't expect them to actually start off with the Phoenix saga. I suppose I'll check it out, but I'm still not to entuhastic thanks to the Iron Man and Wolverine anime. But at least Storm is good. That's mah gurl.


*Spoiler*: _Is that all?_ 







Woman is awesome. 


Talon. said:


> Bishounen Wolverine?
> 
> whats that?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLYjywXyyDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Marvel's foolish attempts to appeal upon a Japanese audience amuses me. Bishounen wolverine was a joke.



Yeah, that kind of felt very off...

The Iron Man anime trailer seemed more tantalizing, but havent seen the eps myself actually.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

they should have went on with Wolverine and the X-Men instead but there's a lot to be gained from a grittier japanese production. X-Men are a gritty story after all.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Nah fuck that Bishy Wolverine. In this one is looks like a BEAST.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 4, 2011)

GAAAAH WHAT THE HELL IS THAT.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Dunno but.... in this series he looks different.




Oh and here is some Cyclops


OH, and here is some Beast and Storm



And some Jean



And some damn Phoenix raping Scott.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah I watched the first ep, pretty good. The animation is great as well.

Any news on when the new YJ episode will air?


----------



## Adagio (Apr 4, 2011)

dat Jean


----------



## The Potential (Apr 4, 2011)

Dat Storm


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 4, 2011)

Kno7 said:


> Yeah I watched the first ep, pretty good. The animation is great as well.
> 
> Any news on when the new YJ episode will air?



This, and I may be very well in love with Storm.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 4, 2011)

Stoooooooooooooorm


----------



## Glued (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder how Kaldur will react when he realizes that he's not even Atlantean, that he's a science project.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2011)

> I wonder how Kaldur will react when he realizes that he's not even Atlantean, that he's a science project.


'

Maybe they'll spin it that his mom was Atlantean making him Atlantean and human. I have to say that I originally thought is mom would be Siren and not some random nobody.

I guess there's no episode this week.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2011)

I am going to run away from this thread, cuz I am on withdrawals because of its hiatus or w/e it is on.


----------



## Glued (Apr 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> '
> 
> Maybe they'll spin it that his mom was Atlantean making him Atlantean and human. I have to say that I originally thought is mom would be Siren and not some random nobody.
> 
> I guess there's no episode this week.



Siren, that would make him Aquaman's nephew by marriage.


----------



## hehey (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like the martian race is alive and well in this universe.

the fan work has gone up another notch.


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2011)

Dat Storm


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I wonder how Kaldur will react when he realizes that he's not even Atlantean, that he's a science project.



Him being the only black Atlantian on the show didn't tick him off?


----------



## Glued (Apr 7, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Him being the only black Atlantian on the show didn't tick him off?



Rodunn


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 7, 2011)

hehey said:


> Looks like the martian race is alive and well in this universe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5l8spk68CA



Wow, I didn't even know he responded to questions, thanks for the link!

I'm going through some questions, there are a few nice hints of what we might see in future episodes...


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2011)

give examples


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Well Greg Weisman doesn't blatantly spill the goods. But there are so many older questions that he just answers with "no comment", which kind of says something without saying anything.

I _did_ read that we'll get to hear about Aqualad's mom. But that was before he posted a comment saying he's start answering with "SPOILER REQUEST. NO COMMENT." when questions were too correlated with things that we may or may not see in future episodes.



*Spoiler*: _example_ 



Maki P writes...

Now more questions about Captain Marvel! (What can I say? I have a soft spot for the Kid)
1)How old is Billy Batson?
2)The League knows he's actually a kid?

Greg responds...

1. "SPOILER REQUEST. NO COMMENT."

2. "SPOILER REQUEST. NO COMMENT."



And then there is so many little pieces of trivia in his answers, it's just a good read honestly.


----------



## Glued (Apr 8, 2011)

If Siren was his mom and he is Aquaman's nephew, it would make Kaldur a candidate for the throne.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 8, 2011)

DAMNITTTTTTTTTTT

Young Justice will be back in June? @_@


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 9, 2011)

> Siren, that would make him Aquaman's nephew by marriage.



Yeah. That's what I thought originally. Some people thought that it would be Mera. But I'd really, really, really hate that.



> Him being the only black Atlantian on the show didn't tick him off?



Nah. He just likes the sun.



> If Siren was his mom and he is Aquaman's nephew, it would make Kaldur a candidate for the throne.



If Aqualad was related to him I doubt that they'd accept him. He's still a surface dweller and they only accepted Garth (a full Atlantean) and Orin (an Half-Atlantean Half-Human) out of desperation when they didn't have a leader.


----------



## Glued (Apr 9, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Yeah. That's what I thought originally. Some people thought that it would be Mera. But I'd really, really, really hate that.
> .



Yeah that would be messed up.



> If Aqualad was related to him I doubt that they'd accept him. He's still a surface dweller and they only accepted Garth (a full Atlantean) and Orin (an Half-Atlantean Half-Human) out of desperation when they didn't have a leader



Vulko and the religious minister were both very interested in having Aquaman's illegitimate son, Koryak take the throne. Koryak was half Atlantean. During Peter David's run there were numerous reason why the Atlanteans didn't want Aquaman. He was raised by dolphins, he was a bastard since Atlan fooled around with the queen behind King Trevis's back, and he had blonde hair similar to his mad ancestor Kordax.

Thanks to the Geoff Johns retcon of Tom Curry (Not Atlan) being Aquaman's father, that would mean Koryak was 1/4 Atlantean. Of course known Geoff, Koryak may have been retconned out of existence. Hell that is probably why John had Garth killed off as well as Dolphin and baby Cerdian. He couldn't bring back Garth and Tula like the Silver Age, so he wanted to wipe the whole family out.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 9, 2011)

I missed Friday. Did anything happen?


----------



## Glued (Apr 9, 2011)

No young justice until june


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn you guys, this lore is some deep shit, you gonna make me wanna go lock myself in my room for a month a get my hand on every dc comic.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 12, 2011)

> Yeah that would be messed up.



No doubt. The guy that would end up killing her kid.



> Vulko and the religious minister were both very interested in having Aquaman's illegitimate son, Koryak take the throne. Koryak was half Atlantean. During Peter David's run there were numerous reason why the Atlanteans didn't want Aquaman. He was raised by dolphins, he was a bastard since Atlan fooled around with the queen behind King Trevis's back, and he had blonde hair similar to his mad ancestor Kordax.



Koryak wasn't a bad character. But didn't he die recently, in an attack on Atlantis?



> Thanks to the Geoff Johns retcon of Tom Curry (Not Atlan) being Aquaman's father, that would mean Koryak was 1/4 Atlantean. Of course known Geoff, Koryak may have been retconned out of existence. Hell that is probably why John had Garth killed off as well as Dolphin and baby Cerdian. He couldn't bring back Garth and Tula like the Silver Age, so he wanted to wipe the whole family out.



Geoff Johns is going down a good path for the character with this new elemental spin on him. I still have a feeling that he'll bring back Garth when he starts the new Aquaman ongoing series after Flashpoint is over. When he started writing GL, he revived a bunch of guys. He could do the same thing with the Aquaman characters. Being a big fan of the Silver Age.



> Damn you guys, this lore is some deep shit, you gonna make me wanna go lock myself in my room for a month a get my hand on every dc comic.



 That would be an epic way to spend time.


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2011)

I honestly feel bad for Koryak. He was the son of Aquaman, found out at the age of 16 who his father and when he tries to pursue a relationship, Aquaman was too busy with Garth.

Koryak's grave was empty, he came back as the mutated freak known as Narwhal, and he has no memory of his past.

Knowing Johns, he'll try to ignore Koryak all together. Geoff Johns killed off Dolphin and her Baby Prince Cerdian. He killed Garth's baby. There were lots of developments in the Aquaman universe during the 90s. Geoff Johns has methodically destroyed it bit by bit.

You know what would be cool development, if Black Manta finds Koryak and brainwashes him to join him in his fight against Aquaman.

Koryak vs Kaldur. The Son of Black Manta vs The Son of Aquaman. Aquaman's son fighting for evil and Black Manta's son fighting for good.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 13, 2011)

> I honestly feel bad for Koryak. He was the son of Aquaman, found out at the age of 16 who his father and when he tries to pursue a relationship, Aquaman was too busy with Garth.
> 
> Koryak's grave was empty, he came back as the mutated freak known as Narwhal, and he has no memory of his past.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of something I heard. Some people on a DC Comics Forum think that they're going to bring back Aquaman's kid. Basically, Black Manta faked his sons death and took him in. They think that Manta's been training him to eventually kill Aquaman. I don't know how I feel about that.

That's they're theory.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 13, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> This reminds me of something I heard. Some people on a DC Comics Forum think that they're going to bring back Aquaman's kid. Basically, Black Manta faked his sons death and took him in. They think that Manta's been training him to eventually kill Aquaman. I don't know how I feel about that.
> 
> That's they're theory.



I really don't think that's going to happen. Not unless Johns wants to retcon Manta blowing up Arthur Jr. grave to delibritaly fuck with Aquaman.

Because the thing is Manta knows he killed Arthur Jr., and they'd seriously have tinker with his character if they were to do so.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Can we fast forward time to the next episode?


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 13, 2011)

Patience is a virtue, young palada one?


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> This reminds me of something I heard. Some people on a DC Comics Forum think that they're going to bring back Aquaman's kid. Basically, Black Manta faked his sons death and took him in. They think that Manta's been training him to eventually kill Aquaman. I don't know how I feel about that.
> 
> That's they're theory.



The Death of Arthur Junior in DC ended the Silver Age. The same way Gwen Stacy's death ended the Silver Age of Marvel. The death of Aquaman's son is one of the key components of Aquaman's life.

Bringing back Arthur junior would be like bringing back Gwen Stacy. Oh wait they did bring her back and it sucked.

If Black Manta took any of Aquaman's sons, it would Koryak, not Jr. Arthur has even been haunted by Junior's ghost, literally.

Bringing back Arthur Jr. would turn the drama to soap opera levels. Knowing Johns, he might just do it.

Someone needs to put a leash on Geoff Johns he's trying to make everything Silver Age.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been patient.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 13, 2011)

June...?

Ah well, no rush. Is the comic book separate from mainstream canon? If it is I might consider it.


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2011)

Next episode should deal with the group actually acting like a group.

The Avengers: Earth's Mightiest, started out rocky, but Cap has turned them into a well-oiled functioning machine. They use great team work.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 14, 2011)

What are the ratings for this show? I don't want it to be canceled.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought they were good actually. But someone said that they were low, wtf.


----------



## Ankoma (Apr 14, 2011)

The ratings have to be good or at least decent for Cartoon Network to already order a second season. It's only ten episodes at this point but I'm sure they'll order more when new episodes begin airing again.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

> The information below is for the week ending March 12th, 2011.





> Cartoon  Network was the #1 destination on Friday night (7-9 p.m.) among all  television for boys 9-14, according to Nielsen Media Research:
> 
> • _Young Justice_  (7 p.m.) earned solid double-digit gains among older demos vs. the same  time 2010 time period—kids 9-14 delivery (363,000) advanced by 22% and  ratings (1.5) by 25%, and boys 9-14 delivery (327,000) advanced by 62%  and ratings (2.6) by 63%.




That is what I could find.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 14, 2011)

> I really don't think that's going to happen. Not unless Johns wants to retcon Manta blowing up Arthur Jr. grave to delibritaly fuck with Aquaman.



Or he could have pretended to kill Arthur Jr. just to mess with his mind while he trained Arthur Jr. to hate and kill his own father. I doubt something like that would happen, but I
I've seen a few people who think Johns is going to do that.



> The Death of Arthur Junior in DC ended the Silver Age. The same way Gwen Stacy's death ended the Silver Age of Marvel. The death of Aquaman's son is one of the key components of Aquaman's life.
> 
> Bringing back Arthur junior would be like bringing back Gwen Stacy. Oh wait they did bring her back and it sucked.
> 
> ...



 He's actually one of my favorite writers.



> Next episode should deal with the group actually acting like a group.
> 
> The Avengers: Earth's Mightiest, started out rocky, but Cap has turned them into a well-oiled functioning machine. They use great team work.



I liked how they finished off the season with a Thor Theme to expose Thor characters before the upcoming movie.



> What are the ratings for this show? I don't want it to be canceled.





> YOUNG JUSTICE DELIVERS ACTION-PACKED RATINGS!
> The Young Justice special event garnered big ratings for Cartoon Network, bringing a large audience and out-performing regular programming for the network.
> 
> Thanks to a substantial promotional push and high anticipation among viewers, the Young Justice special event presentation turned out major ratings for Cartoon Network. The following press details on the ratings have been provided by Warner Bros. Animation and Cartoon Network.
> ...


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

How do people get these ratings....


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 14, 2011)

Aren't the ratings just for the premiere?


----------



## Darc (Apr 14, 2011)

When is this show coming back with new episodes? Last one I saw was them in the dessert with memory loss, is it really that hard to make new episodes? D:


----------



## Glued (Apr 14, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Or he could have pretended to kill Arthur Jr. just to mess with his mind while he trained Arthur Jr. to hate and kill his own father. I doubt something like that would happen, but I
> I've seen a few people who think Johns is going to do that.
> 
> 
> ...



Johns is good, but I don't want him to undo everything about Aquaman's character since the end of the Silver Age. He should keep some of the epic stuff from Peter David's run during the 90s.

And frankly, I like Kyle and Wally a lot more than Barry and Hal.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Johns is good, but I don't want him to undo everything about Aquaman's character since the end of the Silver Age. He should keep some of the epic stuff from Peter David's run during the 90s.
> 
> And frankly, I like Kyle and Wally a lot more than Barry and Hal.



Personally I feel he should stick with Green Lantern...though irregardless i'm still interested to see what he's going to be doing with the new Aquaman ongoing that will be starting after Flashpoint is over


----------



## Glued (Apr 14, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Personally I feel he should stick with Green Lantern...though irregardless i'm still interested to see what he's going to be doing with the new Aquaman ongoing that will be starting after Flashpoint is over



He had his hands on Aquaman before, he created Arthur Joseph and tried to replace Aquaman.

Although I must admit, I am also interested if he could do with Aquaman what he did with Green Lantern.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

I posted rating for other episodes after the premier.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder how companies get these ratings...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> He had his hands on Aquaman before, he created Arthur Joseph and tried to replace Aquaman.
> 
> Although I must admit, I am also interested if he could do with Aquaman what he did with Green Lantern.



I remember that character appearing in the Outsiders I think he dissapeared shortly after Batman bitched him out and basically told him he was poor stand in for the real deal.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 14, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I remember that character appearing in the Outsiders I think he dissapeared shortly after Batman bitched him out and basically told him he was poor stand in for the real deal.



And then it was pointed out that he had a magical, untraceable teleportation system which spanned the world. Whoopsy.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 14, 2011)

June is far to long. We still have the rest of April to go thru, and all of May....


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 14, 2011)

> Johns is good, but I don't want him to undo everything about Aquaman's character since the end of the Silver Age. He should keep some of the epic stuff from Peter David's run during the 90s.
> 
> And frankly, I like Kyle and Wally a lot more than Barry and Hal.



Agreed. Aquaman's Universe is in pieces now.



> How do people get these ratings....



I googled "Young Justice Ratings" and I found some rating on the front page of the Young Justice wiki in a link.



> I remember that character appearing in the Outsiders I think he dissapeared shortly after Batman bitched him out and basically told him he was poor stand in for the real deal.



 Batman.


----------



## Glued (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm really hoping they develop Red Tornado. 




Lee-Sensei said:


> Agreed. Aquaman's Universe is in pieces now.



Well lets see what Johns does with it.



Guy Gardner said:


> And then it was pointed out that he had a magical, untraceable teleportation system which spanned the world. Whoopsy.



Artie Joe needs to disappear permanently.



Emperor Joker said:


> I remember that character appearing in the Outsiders I think he dissapeared shortly after Batman bitched him out and basically told him he was poor stand in for the real deal.



Indeed, I believe Batman refused to allow Artemis to take Diana's seat when Artemis had taken over Diana's duty as Wonder Woman.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Damnit, everytime i see this thread pop up i think there is some new news on it, but alas. /cry


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 16, 2011)

^
I think so too...


----------



## Glued (Apr 17, 2011)

No young justice until June and a ten episode invasion arc according Geoff Johns.

I really don't like the idea of a 10 episode invasion. I would rather have smaller story arcs focusing on the kids and their relation with themselves. When are they going to have Black Manta reveal himself? When are they going to develop Red Tornado and move into the T.O. Morrow storyline?

They're just going to throw a 10 episode invasion at us, just like that.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> No young justice until June and a ten episode invasion arc according Geoff Johns.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of a 10 episode invasion. I would rather have smaller story arcs focusing on the kids and their relation with themselves. When are they going to have Black Manta reveal himself? When are they going to develop Red Tornado and move into the T.O. Morrow storyline?
> 
> They're just going to throw a 10 episode invasion at us, just like that.



In the 2nd and third season.


----------



## Glued (Apr 17, 2011)

Gunners said:


> In the 2nd and third season.



Hmm...not bad then.

But still a 10 episode invasion is a pretty long arc.

Spider-man, Secret wars only lasted 5 episodes. Spider-man, Six Forgotten Warriors lasted 5 episodes. X-men Beyond Good and Evil lasted 4 episodes. X-men Dark phoenix saga also only lasted four episodes. 

Hopefully it isn't too drawn out.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 17, 2011)

It is a long arc, though I wonder if it's going to be something similar to "Cadmus" in JLU where there's a long arc which is vaguely connected at first but show the whole later on; the arc was similarly sized when you take into account all the different episodes that managed to make an impact on the whole. But JLU's arc obviously had a lot more set-up time in the universe...

I think if they go with the Starro invasion like you said, Ben, they could do a slow infiltration of the place, ala _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_. They start off with nothing wrong, then their missions change subtly until we get the reveal that Batman has been "conquered". You could develop them over the episodes and maybe have a couple down episodes in there where they are just sort of interacting instead of fighting.

That would also give Red Tornado a chance to shine. I think they introduced him well enough in Episode 2 (Who the fuck is he? Pay fucking attention, people...), but they need to advance his character. Maybe hold off Morrow for a later episode (now that we have 36 instead of 26) and focus on giving him a connection to the kids. When they realize that Starro has slowly assimilated a good part of the Justice League, Red can lead them in combat. Since he is an android, he's also someone they can absolutely trust to not be taken over.

Of course, until Morrow reprograms him without their knowledge later in the season. Muwahahahahahahahah...


----------



## The Potential (Apr 17, 2011)

10 episodes is a pretty long story arc..

They're really gonna" have to pull that one off well.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 17, 2011)

3 episodes for build up
1 epsiode for a grand battle where the JLA is taken down
4 episodes of angsting teenagers
2 gathering their shit up and comeback victory


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> 3 episodes for build up
> 1 epsiode for a grand battle where the JLA is taken down
> 4 episodes of angsting teenagers
> 2 gathering their shit up and comeback victory



That sounds about right. Oh and Superman being a mang and stepping up to the plate and do some father/son bonding.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 17, 2011)

Hopefully that doesn't feel drawn out to hell.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 18, 2011)

somewhere in those 10 eps hopefully superboy can get it on with miss martian, poor guy got cock blocked in the last ep


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 18, 2011)

So invasion will be the start of Season 2...
So... what's going to be on DC NATIONS?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 18, 2011)

Far as I know, Young Justice and Green Lantern:TAS.

Not sure what else is going to be on there.


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2011)

DC Nation will probably be various different DC stories about different characters. I'm hoping for some Jonah Hex, Metal Men and Doom Patrol stories.



Guy Gardner said:


> It is a long arc, though I wonder if it's going to be something similar to "Cadmus" in JLU where there's a long arc which is vaguely connected at first but show the whole later on; the arc was similarly sized when you take into account all the different episodes that managed to make an impact on the whole. But JLU's arc obviously had a lot more set-up time in the universe...
> 
> I think if they go with the Starro invasion like you said, Ben, they could do a slow infiltration of the place, ala _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_. They start off with nothing wrong, then their missions change subtly until we get the reveal that Batman has been "conquered". You could develop them over the episodes and maybe have a couple down episodes in there where they are just sort of interacting instead of fighting.
> 
> ...



Starro or perhaps Darkseid, who knows?


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 19, 2011)

DC Nations starts on the summer block right? 
or is it the fall... or next year?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be safe to assume next year. Green Lantern:TAS is slated for the fall I believe and so far it's the only other DC cartoon thats got the green light.

No pun intended.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Starro or perhaps Darkseid, who knows?



I don't think it's Starro. I have a feeling the invasion has something to to do with the Boom Tube. Remember at the end of the latest episode the villains said they were going to bring tech that would even Super Boy to shame?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 19, 2011)

Anytime I hear Boom Tube, I think New Gods. YJ wouldn't stand a chance against them.

As far as my knowledge goes anyway.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 19, 2011)

That's what I'm worried about. If it's the New Gods then what can YJ do?


----------



## Glued (Apr 19, 2011)

Severely depower Darkseid.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 19, 2011)

Intergang
**


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 19, 2011)

A 10-episode invasion arc can be good as long as the writers do a good job on it, but that is pretty long...

I don't know if they would seriousl have the YJ face off against Darkseid, unless they massively depower him even more than cartoon adaptations already do. Of course, it's possible since they did open the door to introduce Lords of Chaos like Mordru, who is ridiculously powerful himself, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 20, 2011)

Depowering Darkseid to the point where YJ can handle him is just ridiculous!

I'm sorry, I just couldn't except that.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 20, 2011)

Why not just have Young Justice beaten...then have the Justice League take over the fight...


----------



## The Potential (Apr 20, 2011)

Because the show isn't called Justice League.

No sarcasm intended by the way.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 20, 2011)

The Potential said:


> De-powering Darkseid to the point where YJ can handle him is just ridiculous!
> 
> I'm sorry, I just couldn't except that.



OK then, could you accept it maybe?


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2011)

Jack Kirby would roll in his grave if Darkseid got humiliated by a bunch of kids.


What am I saying, DC will do it.

Sometimes I wish there was a movie or series showing Darkseid in all his Silver Age glory, humbling Superman with a wave of his hand. Reducing Validus to a mere whimpering child.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 21, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> OK then, could you accept it maybe?



 Curse the typos!




> Sometimes I wish there was a movie or series showing Darkseid in all his Silver Age glory, humbling Superman with a wave of his hand. Reducing Validus to a mere whimpering child.



See, this is exactly why I just can't except accept them depowering Darkseid to that extent.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 22, 2011)

Big news reveal about Young Justice if it hits 2000 followers on Twitter:



Edit: Nevermind doesn't look like it's the official Twitter for Young Justice. -_-


----------



## Darc (Apr 22, 2011)

This show is back in June with a 10 episode invasion arc? What the hell kind of scheduling is that?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 22, 2011)

No, the invasion arc starts in the fall I believe. Most likely season 2.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 22, 2011)

Most likely next year


----------



## The Potential (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Colderz (Apr 25, 2011)

So is there any news on when this series will return?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 25, 2011)

According to popular belief, June 10th I believe.


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys, in a fight between Queen Mera (YJ version) and Mister Twister (YJ version), who would win?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2011)

Depends on who has the elemental advantage. If they're near a large body of water, Mera takes it. If not, i'm not really sure how much she could do.

To be fair, the battle would have to take place near water because MT is pretty much always in his element.

I'm giving it to Mera.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 27, 2011)

*New Episode!*



*New Ep starting on June 3rd.*



> Friday, June 3rd, 2011 at 7:00pm (ET) - "#10 Targets" -- New!
> 
> *Episode Synopsis:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks like they'll be airing new episodes during the summer. Wonder how that do in the TV ratings. Anyways it's better than waiting till Fall for new eps that's for sure.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice, some confirmation. Thx.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 27, 2011)

Eh, June 10th, June 3rd, not to big a difference. Atleast we have confirmation I suppose.


----------



## Glued (Apr 27, 2011)

League of Shadows, Speedy is trying to pick a fight with Raz al Ghul. A man who has actually fought Batman in hand to hand combat and won once.


This is all I have to say about Speedy.
[YOUTUBE]5BaOvM9jXKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to wait to damn June?!


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Waiting till June sucks moneky balls.


----------



## FeiHong (May 1, 2011)

The next new episode of Young Justice, titled "Targets," airs June 3rd, 2011.

From Toonzone.net.
"Red Arrow’s battle to prevent the League of Shadows from inciting a war, pits him against the world’s most dangerous assassins – and allies him with someone more dangerous still. Too bad Aqualad couldn’t convince him to ask the team for help..."


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good episode to have Deathstroke in


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 1, 2011)

Didn't think Cheshire was going to get in another episode so soon...


----------



## The Potential (May 2, 2011)

I guess she holds some kind of importance to the overall plot of a particular YJ member..


----------



## Talon. (May 2, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I guess she holds some kind of importance to the overall plot of a particular YJ member..



My guess is Megan or Wally.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 2, 2011)

Yea probably not Artemis...


----------



## Nightblade (May 2, 2011)

Certainly not Artemis.

wish they made her look older though, instead of looking like loli.


----------



## FeiHong (May 2, 2011)

Young Justice... only a few more weeks... I need me some Justice... some Young Justice?


----------



## The Potential (May 2, 2011)

^ I feel your pain bro.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

Ohhh shit. Smallville talking bout Dark Archer, Metallo, Roulette and Manta.


----------



## FeiHong (May 7, 2011)

^
I doubt they'll make an appearance in the finale.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

You think Manta will kill Aquaman's son on Smallville, they did say Mera was pregnant.


----------



## FeiHong (May 7, 2011)

Next week two hours... all about Clark and Lois and.. LEX OH MY


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

and Grundy. Manta looked pretty good from what I saw.


----------



## Pseudo (May 7, 2011)

Lee Min why? You made me think there was some new news!


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 7, 2011)

I'm surprised they didn't kill aquababy during the ep with aqualad. I swear it was the biggest swerve ever when Mera didn't get hurt at all.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

Kaldur certainly shines the most in YJ by taking on Black Manta and thwarting his scheme. However Black Manta could have killed Kaldur, but chose not to.

I wonder how he'll be developed though.

Mad scientist experimenting on humans.
Pirate, whose after Aquaman's kingdom and all its riches.
or
Genocidal serial killer out kill all the Atlanteans.


----------



## Gunners (May 7, 2011)

You're convinced that he will go rogue.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

I'm talking about Black Manta and how he'll be depicted.


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2011)

tried to give a crap about this cartoon despite hiatus.
Couldn't do it.


----------



## Gunners (May 7, 2011)

I'm sure it gives a crap about you...


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2011)

It should. I'm it's target audience.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It should. I'm it's target audience.



Do you watch it legally on television?


----------



## tari101190 (May 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Do you watch it legally on television?


you can watch things legally online you know.

i don't think it's illegal to watch things online if they are not avaliable to buy.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 15, 2011)

The Smallville Finale was dissapointing to say the least. I did like the "Luthor for Prez" though.

Also... about the new episode. I'm sure it will be upsetting for me. Why? Because I can tell that it's going to make Red Arrow a butt monkey to make YJ look good. As a Red Arrow fan I have to say that I am not amused.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2011)

That take off scene was pretty nice in teh fortress. And the ending thing was a pretty good way to ending it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2011)

Any date set for new episodes to air yet?


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2011)

Early/Mid June I cannot remember.


----------



## Magnet (May 16, 2011)

i think someone said june 3


----------



## Nightblade (May 16, 2011)

hoping this airs in advance outside of America.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 16, 2011)

Wikipedia has it marked as a 6/3 release; I hope so.


----------



## Glued (May 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> The Smallville Finale was dissapointing to say the least. I did like the "Luthor for Prez" though.
> 
> Also... about the new episode. I'm sure it will be upsetting for me. Why? Because I can tell that it's going to make Red Arrow a butt monkey to make YJ look good. As a Red Arrow fan I have to say that I am not amused.



The worst part of Smallville was Clark one-shotting Darkseid.

JLU humiliated Darkseid as well, by having Batman push him and later dodge the Omega beams.

I'm kind of worried that Darkseid will be turned into a knotch on the Young Justice belt.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> The worst part of Smallville was Clark one-shotting Darkseid.



Stuff like that made me stop watching Smallville by season 4. I cant believe it went on long after that.

The only really entertaining DC character in that series was Flash or equivalent, the interaction between the Kid and Clark was nice, especially the race they had at the end.

Anyway, who were the main villians in the Young Justice comics...?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 17, 2011)

> The worst part of Smallville was Clark one-shotting Darkseid.
> 
> JLU humiliated Darkseid as well, by having Batman push him and later dodge the Omega beams.



I loled at them gimping Darkseid.



> I'm kind of worried that Darkseid will be turned into a knotch on the Young Justice belt.



They wouldn't go that far. The kids are still pretty weak. KF can't even go through walls and Superboy can't even fly (maybe they got the idea from Smallville).

Which reminds me... another issue that I had with the Smallville finale was the lack of Superboy. He dissapeared in episode 16. I think he was mentioned in episode 17 and that was it.

Maybe they'll try to create another Smallville type of movie with Superboy.


----------



## FeiHong (May 17, 2011)

Wasn't there a rumor that the next WB show was Gotham?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 17, 2011)

> Wasn't there a rumor that the next WB show was Gotham?



I'm not sure, but I do know that before they decided to do Smallville, they were going to do a Batman version with the same concept. Before Bruce Wayne became Batman.

Which reminds me, I would have loved to see GL, Wonder Woman, and the Bat on Smallville. And I would have preferred them using Barry Allen rather then Bart Allen as the Flash.


----------



## Glued (May 18, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I'm not sure, but I do know that before they decided to do Smallville, they were going to do a Batman version with the same concept. Before Bruce Wayne became Batman.
> 
> Which reminds me, I would have loved to see GL, Wonder Woman, and the Bat on Smallville. And I would have preferred them using Barry Allen rather then Bart Allen as the Flash.



I believe Blue Beetle is next on the hit list. But honestly superhero genre does not mix with the angst ridden world of CW dramas like Dawson's creek or Felicity.

Superheroes = Escapism and Power Fantasy
CW Dramas = Angst

Its like putting ketchup on peanut butter.




Lee-Sensei said:


> I loled at them gimping Darkseid.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't go that far. The kids are still pretty weak. KF can't even go through walls and Superboy can't even fly (maybe they got the idea from Smallville).



Even worse, Kid Flash can't even beat a ninja or black canary. But I'm willing to bet Darkseid is going to job sooner or later.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 18, 2011)

I'm really hoping we get a Justice Society episode at some stage. Dr. Fate got an entire episode based around him and I know we saw Jay Garrick and Captain Marvel briefly at different points, but an episode with the whole team would be really cool.


----------



## Pseudo (May 18, 2011)

I can't wait.


----------



## The Potential (May 18, 2011)

With all this talk about Darkseid. Can Superman even beat him??


----------



## Glued (May 18, 2011)

The Potential said:


> With all this talk about Darkseid. Can Superman even beat him??



No, he can't.

Grant Morrison made sure of this when he explained that all the forms of Darkseid that Superman defeated were nothing more than Avatars of Darkseid.

Silver Age Darkseid easily humbled Superman without even using the Omega Effect.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> No, he can't.
> 
> Grant Morrison made sure of this when he explained that all the forms of Darkseid that Superman defeated were nothing more than Avatars of Darkseid.
> 
> Silver Age Darkseid easily humbled Superman without even using the Omega Effect.



How about if Superman was fighting him near the sun, like in the latest Supergirl Origin comic?


----------



## Glued (May 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> How about if Superman was fighting him near the sun, like in the latest Supergirl Origin comic?



Jeph Loeb is full of crap. Darkseid has multiple powers that could take Superman out like transmuting matter or increasing his size, which he usually doesn't use.

Grant Morrison explained all the bullshit in Final Crisis explaining that it was nothing more than an Avatar of Darkseid not the true Darkseid.

Poseidon bitch slapped Superman. Superman and Aquaman spent several hours hiding in a Desert until Poseidon's temper finally cooled down.

Darkseid = Highfather = DC Ares > DC Zeus > DC Poseidon


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 18, 2011)

Y'know, I started watching YJ from the very start but, for some reason, I stopped after Episode 8 and didn't follow any info on it. So 20 minutes ago I though to myself "Hey, it's been a shitload of time. How about I catch up the series?" only to find what after 1 episode? A DEAD FUCKING END. Damn it, I'm so pissed. Why the break, anyway?


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 18, 2011)

The early break was more of a reason so that CN wouldn't have to stop late in the season because Weisman and co. hadn't finished the 1st season yet. Now when it returns we should get the season uninterrupted


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Darkseid = Highfather = *DC Ares *> DC Zeus > DC Poseidon



Does this mean Ares was nerfed in the Wonder Woman animated movie?


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2011)

I just wish they would have told us that they were going on break. A commercial, something. Internet advertisement. Something to look forward to. Like a 30 second sneak peak. Something.


----------



## Glued (May 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Does this mean Ares was nerfed in the Wonder Woman animated movie?



The power of the Greek Gods comes from those that worship them and from abstracts they embody.

Ares, Aphrodite and Athena were elevated above Zeus, Poseidon and Hades. Athena's power of wisdom is enhanced due to man's increase in knowledge and technology. Ares power is enhanced due to the fact war still exists and he also changed his title to God of Conflict. Also Ares killed Hades and became the God of War and Death. Ares should honestly be around Darkseid's level. War, Conflict and Death. Ares embodies it all.

Ares has done some awesome shit like killing High Father.

However Gail Simone for some reason had Wonder Woman kill Ares with an axe tied to her broken arm, doesn't make any sense whatsoever.

The movie, also written by Gail Simone, depowered Ares a lot.

Recently Gail Simone had Wonder Woman punch Zeus in the face and knock him down.

DC Odin has created his own pocket universe. His power should be equal to Ares.

However Gail Simone for some reason wanks the hell out of wondy.


----------



## Kno7 (May 18, 2011)

Just in case someone wants an update on the production of the show, as of May 12:



			
				Greg Weisman said:
			
		

> YJ Update
> 
> Seems like a good day for an update on production...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightblade (May 18, 2011)

Gail Simone is to Wonder Woman what Geoff Johns is to Hal Jordan.
wankers.

Johns is far far worse tho.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)

Is there any place online where I can watch the eps. plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz tell.


----------



## Pseudo (May 20, 2011)

YouTube bro.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 23, 2011)

Didn't know a second season was greenlit. Greg Weisman mentioned in an interview that he wanted to add more heroes to the team in the second season but was getting ahead of himself since season one hadn't even aired yet. Now that we know they'll be a second season I wonder who'll be added to the team? I want Kai-ro from Batman Beyond.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Didn't know a second season was greenlit. Greg Weisman mentioned in an interview that he wanted to add more heroes to the team in the second season but was getting ahead of himself since season one hadn't even aired yet. Now that we know they'll be a second season I wonder who'll be added to the team? I want Kai-ro from Batman Beyond.



I doubt we'll be getting characters from the future to be honest...or even a possible one. 

We'll probably get characters like Secret and i'm kinda hoping for Kid Lobo


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 24, 2011)

He'll probably add teen Spidey, teen Kitty Pryde, and teen Gohan to the YJ line-up for the second season.


----------



## Pseudo (May 24, 2011)

Why haven't they shown previews of the new eps?


----------



## Darc (May 26, 2011)

Haven't seen an previews, hyped regardless tho.



Ben Grimm said:


> No, he can't.
> 
> Grant Morrison made sure of this when he explained that all the forms of Darkseid that Superman defeated were nothing more than Avatars of Darkseid.
> 
> Silver Age Darkseid easily humbled Superman without even using the Omega Effect.


Wait what? I've watched all the cartoons but I guess this is comic stuff? Cause I remember SuperMan beating Darkseid in the final moments of a few episodes.


Ben Grimm said:


> .
> 
> Darkseid = Highfather = DC Ares > DC Zeus > DC Poseidon



Who are there people? Again, guess they never made TV show appearences...


----------



## Talon. (May 26, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I doubt we'll be getting characters from the future to be honest...or even a possible one.
> 
> We'll probably get characters like Secret and i'm kinda hoping for Kid Lobo



Kid Lobo would be pretty awesome.

I have yet to see the Mister Twister episode.



I saw what he looked like as compared to his original incarnation,i gotta say, its definitely better than this
god what a dork.


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2011)

Darc said:


> Wait what? I've watched all the cartoons but I guess this is comic stuff? Cause I remember SuperMan beating Darkseid in the final moments of a few episodes.



Yes, it is from the comics.



> Who are there people? Again, guess they never made TV show appearences...



Ares, Zeus and Poseidon are Greek Gods. Ares appeared in the episode Hawk and Dove from Justice League Unlimited. Zeus is referenced but does not appear on the show.

Highfather appeared in the Twilight episodes of Justice League.


----------



## Pseudo (May 26, 2011)

They made Sportsmaster look cool too.


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2011)

Just be glad its not Fisherman or the Carpenter


----------



## Gutsu (May 28, 2011)

No new episodes in June. Cartoons Networks schedule only shows repeats for Young Justice. Looks like they changed their mind about airing the new ep. -_-

Sigh. Wonder if they can get more than one studio to animate the series like most anime studios do. Get Bones/Sunrise to animate Young Justice, the animation would look still look great!


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2011)

The show is being jointly made by MOI in Korea and WB in the US.

Asking Japan for help would be bad for the budget


----------



## Gutsu (May 28, 2011)

Japan is cheap. They under pay their animators something which is well known.


----------



## Time Expired (May 28, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> *No new episodes in June.* Cartoons Networks schedule only shows repeats for Young Justice. Looks like they changed their mind about airing the new ep. -_-
> 
> Sigh. Wonder if they can get more than one studio to animate the series like most anime studios do. Get Bones/Sunrise to animate Young Justice, the animation would look still look great!



 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kno7 (May 28, 2011)

^^ Really? 8249 "U"s? 


...Yes I counted.


----------



## Time Expired (May 28, 2011)

Well...I thought 8250 would be overkill.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 29, 2011)

no new episodes  

*Spoiler*: _:mad_ 



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2011)

Sazen said:


> no new episodes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Tell em


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2011)

Any reason for the delay?


Kno7 said:


> ^^ Really? 8249 "U"s?
> 
> 
> ...Yes I counted.



Either you had to use word count... or you were really, _really_ bored.


----------



## The Potential (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKK


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 29, 2011)

It looks like Sazen did about 50 more then Soul Assassin.


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2011)

.


----------



## The Potential (May 29, 2011)

You can actually see the difference??


----------



## LMJ (May 29, 2011)

I thought this show was cancelled.


----------



## LMJ (May 29, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Any reason for the delay?
> 
> 
> Either you had to use word count... or you were really, _really_ bored.



Easy multiplication lines by rows.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 29, 2011)

I'm not surprised. News episodes will probably start in July along with the new Thundercats series.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2011)

*THIS IS SOME OL BULLSHIT!*

I remember a few months ago when I finished episode 9 and I was like "wow that was a great episode, I wonder when the next episodes are coming out?"

So I check Wikipedia and it shows them coming out after a few weeks. When I check back the next day it was TBA, I was like "WHAT THE FUCK????"

Then I hear the episodes are coming back for the summer in June, now it's this bullshit.

Jesus if the creators wanted to lose their fanbase this is sure the fucking way to do it.


----------



## Pseudo (May 29, 2011)

So when is it coming out?


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2011)

They probably took a look at how the Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes cleaned up their act and realized how far it left YJ behind. As soon as Captain America replaced Tony, bam it was like WOAH. Even though the Avengers have little character development, the plot is moving forward.

-Ultron
-Kang
-Zemo
-Hydra
-Modok

Are all connected and interwoven into the plot. So far, the only big villain we've had on Young Justice is Black Manta and the audience that hasn't read the comics won't realize his connection to Kaldur.

Shit like Superboy losing his shirt every episode, Wally failing to even beat a ninja, Robin's dorkiness does not hold a candle to the Hulk fighting with a Magical Battle Axe. Or Hulk using sarcasm. Or Hulk's one-liners. Shit, when Cap starts giving his speech, its so awesome.

The arguement between Thor and Stark over Science vs Mysticism is funny and quirky. Compare to Kid Flash's blatant arrogance.

Weisman probably looked at Avengers and was like..."Shit man their kicking our ass."


----------



## Kno7 (May 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Narcissus said:
> 
> 
> > Either you had to use word count... or you were really, _really_ bored.
> ...



This. Word count would have given me one word wouldn't it?



The World said:


> Jesus if the creators wanted to lose their fanbase this is sure the fucking way to do it.



The creators have no say on when the show airs.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 29, 2011)

> You can actually see the difference??



I counted it. I was bored too.


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2011)

To Lee-Sensei, the Justice League picture in your sig, is it from Kingdom Come?


----------



## Achilles (May 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> To Lee-Sensei, the Justice League picture in your sig, is it from Kingdom Come?



I'm not Lee-Sensei, but I don't see that picture anywhere in Kindgom Come, at least not mine.

I think it's just Alex Ross doing an homage to the Super Friends Legion of Doom.

Oh, wait, you said Justice League. Don't recognize that one either.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> To Lee-Sensei, the Justice League picture in your sig, is it from Kingdom Come?



I think it's something from Justice...


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I think it's something from Justice...



What is justice?



Achilles said:


> I'm not Lee-Sensei, but I don't see that picture anywhere in Kindgom Come, at least not mine.
> 
> I think it's just Alex Ross doing an homage to the Super Friends Legion of Doom.
> 
> Oh, wait, you said Justice League. Don't recognize that one either.



Don't see it in the library one that I found either.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2011)

It's a mini series from Alex Ross, i've skimmed through it but never really read it.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 29, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!?


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 29, 2011)

I thought the new ep was pushed back one week and it got a time slot change so it would be airing on the 10th of June right?
I mean they already released the summary for the ep, no point in keeping the fanbase waiting like this unless CN just wants to sabotage the show.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> They probably took a look at how the Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes cleaned up their act and realized how far it left YJ behind. As soon as Captain America replaced Tony, bam it was like WOAH. Even though the Avengers have little character development, the plot is moving forward.
> 
> -Ultron
> -Kang
> ...



FO SHO FO SHO. 



Ben Grimm said:


> What is justice?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see it in the library one that I found either.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dbzsucks (May 30, 2011)

So when is show returning?


----------



## The Potential (May 30, 2011)

Nobody knows honestly....


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 30, 2011)

> I'm not Lee-Sensei, but I don't see that picture anywhere in Kindgom Come, at least not mine.
> 
> I think it's just Alex Ross doing an homage to the Super Friends Legion of Doom.
> 
> Oh, wait, you said Justice League. Don't recognize that one either.





> I think it's *something from Justice*...



This. The Legion of Doom pic was from Justice too.

It's an amazing series. You all should read it. It has an excellent plot, and beautiful artwork. One of the best mini-series' I've ever read.


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2011)

What is the story of Justice about?


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2011)

The World said:


> FO SHO FO SHO.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm serious, as soon as Captain America took control of the team, its only gotten better and better. I don't even read Captain America.


----------



## Achilles (May 30, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> This. The Legion of Doom pic was from Justice too.
> 
> It's an amazing series. You all should read it. It has an excellent plot, and beautiful artwork. One of the best mini-series' I've ever read.



 I'll have to order a copy next time I got to the Hobby Shop to pick up some Green Lanterns and the last Rave Master (finally). Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 30, 2011)

> What is the story of Justice about?



Basically, several villains from the Legion of Doom start having nightmares about an apocalyptic future. One where the Earth is destroyed by a nuclear armagedon that the JLA doesn't stop. To avoid that, the LoD decides to save the planet themselves and destroy the JLA.

Another thing that I liked about it was that they added villains to the LoD along with the originals; like Black Adam and Metallo.



> I'll have to order a copy next time I got to the Hobby Shop to pick up some Green Lanterns and the last Rave Master (finally). Thanks for the heads up.



I'd like to here what you think about it after you read it. It got a lot of good reviews.


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

​


^ Oh mai - whose artwork is that?   Gots to start reading comics again.  Inherited some recently - just haven't read em.  _Justice_ sounds righteous.

Edit: oh yeah  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## Achilles (May 31, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> ^ Oh mai - whose artwork is that?



Adam hughes. All his artwork looks like that. :ho


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

^ :ho Mr. Hughes indeed - amazing. 

*Image search*  Yeah I've seen his work.  That just makes me sick - impressive talent is impressive.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

I approve of Invader Zim set. Now to go watch some eps on Youtube.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 31, 2011)

This is... just frustrating. I have no idea why they are doing this other than... well, I have no idea. 



Ben Grimm said:


> They probably took a look at how the Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes cleaned up their act and realized how far it left YJ behind. As soon as Captain America replaced Tony, bam it was like WOAH. Even though the Avengers have little character development, the plot is moving forward.
> 
> -Ultron
> -Kang
> ...



By Episode 9, they were only just introducing Cap to the team. And I'll disagree with the "Cap" remark: It's only after we get to the string of huge payoff episodes that the show hit stride. When you hit the Kang episodes, you have two episodes which are resolving some things (Hydra and the better Loki setup episode with the Cask), then you get Ultron and Loki. But the other eps I didn't think were particularly remarkable.

Loki not big enough for you? I actually thought (outside of the Masters of Evil, which was kind of lame) he was easily the best villain of the series so far, with Ultron being second. He was set-up in something like 17 episodes.



> Are all connected and interwoven into the plot. So far, the only big villain we've had on Young Justice is Black Manta and the audience that hasn't read the comics won't realize his connection to Kaldur.



So were all the episodes of Young Justice. There's an obvious continuation between multiple plots, from Speedy's evolution into Red Arrow to the activities of the Light. The problem here is that we've only had 9 episodes, and CN is fucking around with releasing the rest (Or Weisman is not keeping to schedule). Look at 9 episodes of Avengers and tell me about all these plots, because most of them are only set up at that point, outside of Loki. And those are set up at the end of the episode, just like all the Light stuff.

I'll be honest: The Avengers are the equivalent to the Justice League. They really _should_ have bigger villains. If Young Justice, in their 9 episodes, had already trampled Lex Luthor and Kobra, wouldn't that make people wonder what the hell the Justice League had been doing all this time?

Plus AMAZO is a pretty legit villain.



> Shit like Superboy losing his shirt every episode, Wally failing to even beat a ninja, Robin's dorkiness does not hold a candle to the Hulk fighting with a Magical Battle Axe. Or Hulk using sarcasm. Or Hulk's one-liners. Shit, when Cap starts giving his speech, its so awesome.



Which speech? I honestly can't remember what episode you are talking about. But I'll agree Hulk has been one of the best parts of the series... but there's not much after him. There are moments, but no arcs or anything. It's all just "You're the Avengers, here's a problem to fight!" The characters are just sort of... there. I mean, let's look at them:

Cap: Have they really done _anything_ with him? I mean, he's just sort of there all the time.
Hawkeye: Fine with him. He had a neat little arc with Widow and his one-liners are actually pretty good.
Black Panther: See Cap. All he does is solve problems that Tony can't. He needs more of a character than that.
Wasp: Let's just move on.
Pym: He's alright. His pacifism is interesting, but it seems like we went a long time before we really
Tony: I actually enjoy him. He's the mouthpiece on the team, and since he talks so much he actually has a character. Hate him, but at least you can say he's interesting.
Thor: He apparently has a girlfriend, though we only see her all of... twice? in 26 episodes?

About half the team is just sort of coasting on the "Hey, I'm _______." I guess I'm more of a character development guy, but that just really frustrates me when I lack real investment in the characters. (Outside of Hulk and Tony... and Hawkeye. Who doesn't love Hawkeye?) I suppose, however, this is more of a preference thing.



> The arguement between Thor and Stark over Science vs Mysticism is funny and quirky. Compare to Kid Flash's blatant arrogance.



It's good, mostly because it's one of the few character conflicts which is done subtly and actually used often enough. But you name another one? Look at Tony's "Futurist" conflict with Cap, which has absolutely _no_ set-up and only serves to blatantly announce the theme of the big arc against Kang.

But I don't mind Wally's arrogance; he's a science wiz whose only encounter with magic is by a guy who does exactly what Wally talks about. In fact, I like the resolution better; I like that he didn't immediately change, or left it open for a more gradual change. I'm a slow-burn guy, so I guess that appeals to me more. It reminds me of Grant Morrison's Doctor 13 from _Seven Soldiers_, who held onto his science roots despite being seeing a huge world of magic in front of him.



> Weisman probably looked at Avengers and was like..."Shit man their kicking our ass."



Based on 9 episodes? I'd say that it's the least of his worries. Hell, let's remember that the final episodes of his are only just starting to air and will finish up at the end of the month. If not for Australia's wonderful "We are going to show these for a week straight", none of us would have seen these yet.

Edit: Oh, and I can't remember where I heard it, but I think the funniest description of _Justice_ is it's "DC paying Alex Ross to illustrate and publish his own Superfriends fanfic".


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I approve of Invader Zim set. Now to go watch some eps on Youtube.



Your head smells like a puppy!   

...I mean, thank you.   You should buy them all - it's a life changing event.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 3, 2011)

Well this is fuckin amazing.


Almost 3 months, and no Young Justice.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 3, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Well this is fuckin amazing.
> 
> 
> Almost 3 months, and no Young Justice.



Hey - I've got an idea.  Lets put together a show, stir up some real interest - AND then shoot ourselves in the foot and hamstring one another by NOT. DELIVERING. THE. DAMN. SHOW!!!! 

Sounds great


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 3, 2011)

This new ep better be worth the wait.


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 4, 2011)

Ugh... we have to wait till July now... are they serious?
What then? When it comes to July... they'll say August.. no wait Septembe...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2011)

I expect fully for the ratings to be low as hell when this shit shows up next year. 

Especially if CN doesn't announce new episodes.


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 4, 2011)

I think when CN lost Toonami... people began to not care about their jobs....


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

Avengers hate makes baby Hope Summers cry
It was an awesome cartoon season, no reason to resent it with personal opinions just because warner brothers is dicking you around with young justice
Me using the word "you" because while I check up on it once in a while, I still don't give a crap anymore
It was easy. You can do it too!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome? It was very good. I don't hate it (Though I thought I would at the beginning, mostly because I also wasn't fast fan of the "I can't believe it's not Robert Downey, Jr" Tony), but I'm not going to claim it's incredible, especially with the lack of any real personality in most of the heroes. It's full of huge plots, but the characters basically make it past due to their name rather than what they've built on the show. I wouldn't put it past _Justice League_.

But I've said all this before, long before this announcement came about. Hell, if Australia hadn't run all those episodes in early April, we'd still be waiting on the season to finish (It finishes up June 26th). If _Young Justice_ starts back up in July, it'll be the exact same wait time as _Avengers_ (Late January-Mid May vs. Mid-March to Early-July). It's really no different, except for one series has already finished.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2011)

It'll probably start back in September. That's how long your average Friday night CN cartoon mid-season break lasts.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 4, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> It'll probably start back in September. That's how long your average Friday night CN cartoon mid-season break lasts.



It's mostly thought to be July because Cartoon Network is debuting a huge animated block in July, and that _Young Justice_ is going to be a part of that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Awesome? It was very good. I don't hate it (Though I thought I would at the beginning, mostly because I also wasn't fast fan of the "I can't believe it's not Robert Downey, Jr" Tony), but I'm not going to claim it's incredible, especially with the lack of any real personality in most of the heroes. It's full of huge plots, but the characters basically make it past due to their name rather than what they've built on the show.


Really? Well, the villains were all pretty well handled, the only thing that disappointed me was the simplicity of Loki's plan
You can't claim Wasp and Antman to have been characterless, while Black Panther is also absolutely fine if you see him as the Stoic in the team (like Vision, Beast, or Jhon Jhon'z)
You get a pretty good deal of what they're all about I think, Tony with his Apple fanboy personality, grampa Rogers with the fact that even though he's the most outsider of them all, comes with surprisingly good energy, as with the famous "Hulk" moment, Hulk, who does not need a lot more than Hulk/Banner -  SMASH/For a guy with a negative IQ score he's kinder than you'd expect. I'm the one you should watch out for, and Thor is a large ham/magic guy in charge.





> I wouldn't put it past _Justice League_.


Well, there's like three hundred episodes of those, let's not get ahead of ourselves
Although one could argue that in justice League, everyone is the exact same character with difrent tones of flash splashed on them
Green Lantern - Hardened *Soldier* with light moments of *humor*
Wonder Woman - Testy *soldier* with light moments of *humor*/psicopathy
Hawkgirl - Softened *soldier *with heavy moments of cynicism
Batman - Cynical *intelectual *with moments of *soldier*-like duty
Superman - *Idealistic *champion (which is a word for self righteous *soldier *really) with moments of anger
Martian Manhunter- Hardened *intelectual *with moments of emotion
Flash- Soften *idealistic *with light moments *humor*


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Really? Well, the villains were all pretty well handled, the only thing that disappointed me was the simplicity of Loki's plan



I was okay with Loki's plan except for the Masters of Evil thing. That episode came off as pointless. You can't do the same complex plans as comic books because comic books are far easier to look back to compared to episodes of a television show.

In fact, one of the things I really loved about this show was the consistent Loki build.



> You can't claim Wasp and Antman to have been characterless, while Black Panther is also absolutely fine if you see him as the Stoic in the team (like Vision, Beast, or Jhon Jhon'z)



Jhon is far better defined Black Panther. There are multiple episodes which deal with him and his former family.



> You get a pretty good deal of what they're all about I think, Tony with his Apple fanboy personality,



I completely agree. Tony is easily has the most characterization of the entire show. If only they could do that with the other characters.



> grampa Rogers with the fact that even though he's the most outsider of them all, comes with surprisingly good energy,



There's so very little to Rogers character so far. Outside of his origin episode, there's barely been an episode which even mentions the fact that he's been hurled 60+ years into the future. It's mostly because the show is really about getting in a lot of action, which it does well.



> as with the famous "Hulk" moment, Hulk, who does not need a lot more than Hulk/Banner -  SMASH/For a guy with a negative IQ score he's kinder than you'd expect.



Hulk is good because they've given him unique characterization for him in the fact that he's consistently funny.



> I'm the one you should watch out for, and Thor is a large ham/magic guy in charge.



These are all character archetypes. You have to go beyond that, much like _Justice League_ did for all its characters.



> Well, there's like three hundred episodes of those, let's not get ahead of ourselves



Fine, but a lot of the characterization should be established early on so it can be used for episodes after it. It seems backwards to explore characters after a long time.



> Although one could argue that in justice League, everyone is the exact same character with difrent tones of flash splashed on them
> Green Lantern - Hardened *Soldier* with light moments of *humor*
> Wonder Woman - Testy *soldier* with light moments of *humor*/psicopathy
> Hawkgirl - Softened *soldier *with heavy moments of cynicism
> ...



Again, you are breaking them down into archetypes. All those characters are explored as individuals far more thoroughly than any character on _Avengers_. They have history, individualism, and relationships which are shown in the show beyond the limited stuff we've seen in _Avengers_ so far.

As a rule, _Justice League_ episodes tend to put a character or two at the forefront of things. While the other characters might be there, there's a focus most of the time (though certainly not all). For example, "In Blackest Night", "Metamorphosis", and "Legends" have more of a focus on John Stewart, though others are obviously present. "The Brave and the Bold" is a Flash/Stewart episode, while "Fury" and "Paradise Lost" have a Wonder Woman bent. The episodes give good time actually exploring that character a bit, and this is even more true in the second season. Of course, it's an hour-long show, too, but there are benefits and problems with that.

The problem with _Avengers_ is that it feels the need to include every cast member in a 30 minute show. That's just not going to work, as you are going to inevitably dilute things. _Justice League Unlimited_ would be a good formula for them to follow, where you focus on a few characters and do your best with them, rather than making sure you include everyone else. Give me a Hawkeye/Hulk episode with almost no one else (Actually, the second part of Gamma World was pretty good for this), or a Captain America episode where he actually explores what has happened between when he was frozen and today. How about a Thor episode where he actually goes out with the person he's supposed to be dating? Yeah, it's certainly been done before, but I'm sure they can make it unique and interesting to Thor. Or maybe Black Panther needs help with something at home and he needs Pym's expertise.

I guess what I want is a little less fighting and a little more talking and characterization. The show lacks a great deal in this area. And again, I don't hate this show but I don't think it is head-and-shoulders above _Young Justice_, mostly because they have very different focuses.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

> These are all character archetypes. You have to go beyond that, much like Justice League did for all its characters.


Part of the charm



> Fine, but a lot of the characterization should be established early on so it can be used for episodes after it



The first eight or so episodes are individual character intro and development. I think they told us all we needed to know when going into the eppies.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Part of the charm



Eh, you got to go beyond the archetype to get me to care about them. Some characters being archetypes works when they have limited appearances (Vigilante in _JLU_, for example), but when it's your main characters, you need more. I think all they need to do is focus episodes only on a few characters rather than trying to get everyone in, as you just can't do that in a 30-minute format.



> The first eight or so episodes are individual character intro and development. I think they told us all we needed to know when going into the eppies.



They introduced us, but I'd say development was really limited. Since they original came from micro-episodes, a lot of those are really, really action-first with a bit of origin in there. For example, I know who Captain America is from his origin, but he has yet to really react to everything that has happened so far. Black Panther had his brief background story, but little beyond that.

Again, it doesn't kill the series for me. I'll keep watching this if it stays this way. But it keeps it from being a top-tier series. The characters are just sort of there, and while you know what they are about, the limited character development keeps it from being fantastic.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 4, 2011)

> Edit: Oh, and I can't remember where I heard it, but I think the funniest description of Justice is it's "DC paying Alex Ross to illustrate and publish his own Superfriends fanfic".



Pretty much.

It's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 13, 2011)

SMH. Is this series seriously not back yet? As soon as I though CN would be cool again because of this show their are giving out signs of the teen titans treatment.


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 13, 2011)

^ 
I think CN is going to wait until everything is done>
And then show everything in one go...


----------



## hehey (Jun 13, 2011)

Episdoe 10 has been released on cartoonnetwork.com,  WOW surprise surprise!!!


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 13, 2011)

^
I was just about to post this


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 14, 2011)

Wactched it.... M I think in a certain light this would make a great show, but its just kinda, I don't know, low impact? Like one of those 'no matter what you do, your always gonna be rookies' till the episode where Suberboy winds up saving superman or something....


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 14, 2011)

hehey said:


> Episdoe 10 has been released on cartoonnetwork.com,  WOW surprise surprise!!!



 *goes to watch*


----------



## Colderz (Jun 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the introduction of Lex Luthor, and Ghul was epic. Red Arrow officially becoming honorary memeber of the team. SuperBoy gets his new name Connor Kent, and M'gan get's hers, and starts highschool. Also the mention of White Martians. Added to the fact Aqualad is now investigating on seeing if there's an insider on the team.



Epic Episode, but it only made it harder for me knowing we have to wait a little longer for the next one.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm miffed that it was the annoying martian girl who named Superboy and not Superman.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2011)

Streaming the episode right now...is anyone else getting the feeling the ball that follows Superboy around a cage containg Kyrpto?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm looking at the episode now too.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 14, 2011)

Red Arrow X Cheshire >>>>>> martian girl X Superboy

though I think Connor needs to watch Glee or something so he won't overreact to perfectly normal things that happen in school.


----------



## Glued (Jun 14, 2011)

Sportsmaster can physically stand toe to toe with an Atlantean, impressive.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice surprise, and a great episode. Here's my look, with spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Cameos:  and . Possible Cameo:  (Camera Man).

- For stomping off in the first episode, we've actually seen a lot of Roy. He's been in 4 episodes, and it's nice to see him develop in parallel to the YJ kids. Plus, he looks pimpin' in the suit and sunglasses.

- Rhelasia, huh? I've heard it's really the  of Asia. Obviously a stand-in for the trouble in Korea. Again, this show likes to explore the world and what's going on in it. Glad to get away from Metropolis and look at the world as a whole.

- *Minor Gripe*: Looking for Cheshire via height? I suppose if you know it's Cheshire that's attacking, you can narrow things down, but maybe something like "build" would have been better. Then again, you can probably assume it since they had a full-sized picture of her.

- *Minor Gripe*: Her standing on top of the stand in full costume with an RPG is dramatic... but kind of silly. I kind of wish she hadn't been in costume when she attacked, but it's fine anyways.

- First appearance of Lex Luthor. His voice is okay, maybe better than I'm giving him credit for. It's kind of like Bruce Greenwood as Batman, where I need to separate him from his DCAU voice and I'll appreciate it more. Clancy Brown voiced Luthor like a tiger, someone who you instantly realize is dangerous just by talking to him. Mark Rolston voices him more soft-spoken, like a fox or a snake. This Luthor feels like someone who will stab you in the back while smiling, rather than someone who is going to send a bomb to your house. Not a bad thing, but just something I need to get used to.

- Like the banter between Roy and Luthor throughout the episode. Also like the distinction between whether someone is trying to kill Luthor or whether someone is trying stop the treaty talks. Actually, I like the banter between Roy and everyone. It's kind of funny seeing him trying to be badass and people going "Yeah, you were totally named Speedy."

- And our Regular Life Subplot of the Day: First day of school. Didn't mind the naming thing, though I thought the best part of it was the fact that apparently the Martian Manhunter likes the name John. God, I hope they have him bring Chocos around as a gift.

- *Minor Gripe*: Yeah, Cheshire, you need to avoid those explosions a little better. This happens twice in the episode and it is a superhero show, but it always kind of irritates me.

- On the plus side, we get some interesting stuff between Sportsmaster and Cheshire which tells us that they have a very personal relationship. Crazy theory time: I think Sportsmaster might be the former Step-Father of Cheshire, and Artemis might be her half-sister. Follow me here: 

Artemis' mom is probably the original . Cheshire looks a LOT like her, too. Maybe she was Tigress' daughter with another man before Sportsmaster came along. Sportsmaster has an affair with Tigress, and eventually they kill off Cheshire's father. Artemis is born, and Cheshire always holds a hatred for Sportsmaster. Hell, maybe Tigress didn't know Sportsmaster killed her former love and Cheshire does and knows Tigress won't believer her.

- Another great Greg Weismann action sequence. Short, but gets the job done and Speedy shows off a bit. Nice stuff.

- Ra's Al-Ghul's first appearance. Again, well done. I like that Sportsmaster's stuff is pretty badass actually: The razor discus, the vaulting, and the javelins don't come off as hokey. Even the later appearance of a hammer (from the ) comes off as him pulling out a badass weapon. He actually comes off pretty formidable and badass. Think about this: If they make Sportsmaster this good, can you imagine what YJ's _*Deathstroke*_ would be like?

- "Broken Arrow." Sadly, this is why he will never be an A-Lister.

- CAMEO OVERLOAD! , including the classic shirt (and hopefully no demonic Wonder Dog). , aka Bumblebee. , aka Vox, though I thought he was going to be John Henry Irons from the way he was built. , which is interesting because he was the sidekick of the Justice League in this continuity (It's in one of the YJ Comics). Apparently his playing the cool history teacher, _*which is true-to-life since we are all awesome hipsters like him*_. That must be rather awesome to put on his resume, too.

"So, it says here I'm to use this device and call... Batman? Like, the real Batman?"

"Yeah. He totally said he'd be one of my references."

"And for... Superman... you didn't list a number."

"Oh, he said for you just to say this phrase and he'll show up in as soon as he can. No need for a phone with that guy."

- It's interesting to see how defensive Superboy is outside of his comfort zone. He's totally okay when he's in the HQ (My God, we got another smile this week!), but he's totally the Terminator when he gets to the school. I was hoping Marvin would say "You're... You're not going to ask me for my clothes, are you?"

- *Minor Gripe*: I actually don't mind Sportsmaster walking away without checking if Roy is dead. I'm more annoyed that they didn't have Roy use something to protect himself from the concussive force of the explosion underwater. A small thing, but it would have been nice to do.

- Megan foreshadows her own personal secret... or maybe this is just a fakeout for those who follow the comics.

- Conner is a hilarious spaz. His inadvertent goofiness might actually hide his identity better than Clark Kent pretending to be a dork. Even Megan's 1950's stuff has given her more social skills.

- And if that's all they do during the initiation, then that's pretty fucking tame. Just google search Cheerleader initiation and start reading for the really fucked up stuff kids do to each other.

- The whole assassination scene is absolutely awesome. It's honestly how you should do a good action scene: Not only is there a lot of stuff going on (All of it moving rather fluidly as well), but they get a lot of mileage out of it storywise: They seed Roy's dislike of YJ again, Aqualad now _knows_ there is a traitor on the team, and we get more Cheshire/Roy stuff. The commercial cut is absolutely awesome and made both Roy, Kaldur, and Cheshire all seem absolutely badass.

- *Minor Gripe*: You have Sportsmaster pull out a Fencing Foil and we _*don't*_ get to see him fight Aqualad with it? Greg Weismann, you are a fucking tease sometimes. 

- Mercy shoots off the final assassin and Lex Luthor unites the two countries by finding something both sides would obviously love: Robot Girls with Laser Arms. I mean, this is Asia, right? We have resolution between Roy and Kaldur, with Roy becoming what Batman used to be to the Justice League: Someone who isn't really a member, but will always help out when called upon. We will also get to see how knowing there is a traitor changes Kaldur's leadership of the team.

- And this isn't much of a reveal, but we finally find out that Luthor and Ghul were playing both sides to make Lex look good and get a foot into the door of these two countries. This reminds me a little bit of JLU's Cadmus plot, with Lex Luthor looking to be the president.




Overall Thoughts: This is great combination of moving multiple long-term plots along, as well as moving characters through their arcs. The superhero plot is great, while the "real life" stuff does good at developing characters outside of the HQ. I'd give it an 8/10, as it isn't quite as epic as the Atlantis stuff, but still damn good.

No Artemis, Flash, or Robin this week. I'm guessing the next episode will give them a bit more time. Hopefully this is the end of the drought, though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

Just saw it, pretty good episode in my opinion


*Spoiler*: __ 



This Luthor is perfect, the kind of character that would invite you to dinner, only to inform you after word that he poisoned every thing. the actor just excreets the smug snake that fits Luthor so well.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2011)

Dammit, they pulled the episode.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

The World said:


> Dammit, they pulled the episode.



It's up on youtube...watch it while you can.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

Another solid episode, the series is starting to gain momentum.

Also why did Sportsmaster give Kaldur the heads up?


----------



## Glued (Jun 14, 2011)

He's the ultimate stereotypical jock, this comes with an arrogant attitude.

or 

He's just psyching Kaldur out to purposely create tension in the team.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 14, 2011)

wait a tick, martian girl said she is a green martian? I thought she was a white martian.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> wait a tick, martian girl said she is a green martian? I thought she was a white martian.



She could be lying. Or they might have changed her origins


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> wait a tick, martian girl said she is a green martian? I thought she was a white martian.



Self hating whitey


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2011)

Wtf is this? A new ep? No trolling around?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2011)

> Her standing on top of the stand in full costume with an RPG is dramatic...


Pretty sure she was going for dramatic


----------



## Colderz (Jun 14, 2011)

Uhm..I'm thinking I missed those cameos. Though the highschool part of the episode. Where any of those guys super hero's? Or the teacher for that matter.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Uhm..I'm thinking I missed those cameos. Though the highschool part of the episode. Where any of those guys super hero's? Or the teacher for that matter.



the head cheerleader and the jock were heroes, the girl was Bumblebee and the jock was a guy called Herald...or Vox...or Hornblower, he gone by several different names. The other two are Wendy and Marvin...two people who debuted in the later Super Friends cartoon...and then came over into the comics, before getting almost immediently brutally murdered by thier dog...or at least Marvin did

Their sidekicks


----------



## Colderz (Jun 14, 2011)

I kinda recognized the girl I knew she was bumblebee. I was hoping though that the black dude would be Cyborg


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

Colderz said:


> I kinda recognized the girl I knew she was bumblebee. I was hoping though that the black dude would be Cyborg



Nah, I kinda thought he'd turn out to be Steel, but nope it's Herald.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 14, 2011)

I wonder how the show will play them out? I really don't want them to become full fledged members of the team. They could be honorary members though.

I think if anyone should become apart of the main cast it should be wonder girl.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

Colderz said:


> I wonder how the show will play them out? I really don't want them to become full fledged members of the team. They could be honorary members though.
> 
> I think if anyone should become apart of the main cast it should be wonder girl.



I doubt we'll be seeing them that much, there's not even a hint of either of them having powers.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2011)

good episode, although it always seems to be. with lots of cameos too which is also good.

i'm also wondering if conner will find out about clarks identity. perhaps he'll show up at the school and he'll figure it out.

i've noticed that red arrow looks almost identical to (ultimate) hawkeye.


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

Colderz said:


> I wonder how the show will play them out? I really don't want them to become full fledged members of the team. They could be honorary members though.
> 
> I think if anyone should become apart of the main cast it should be wonder girl.



Your going to have to talk to NBC about that and see if they allow it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 15, 2011)

Roy and Kaldur were bad ass this episode. Its nice when you get to focus on just a small group and not the entire cast going on missions. 
The whole high school plot seems like its set up to reveal that megan is the traitor imo


----------



## Darc (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking hell new episodes started? How many in the new season have aired? Fuck, can anyone link me please to the episode(s)??

NVM found it on Youtube, that shit was sick


----------



## Colderz (Jun 15, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Roy and Kaldur were bad ass this episode. Its nice when you get to focus on just a small group and not the entire cast going on missions.
> The whole high school plot seems like its set up to reveal that megan is the traitor imo



I never even thought megan would be the traitor.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 15, 2011)

Well the way she just outright told Superboy the plight of the Martians from a sort of white martian sympathetic viewpoint even though shes a green martian kind of hints at that she might be lying.

We can rule out Artemis imo because Roy already confirmed that her lying to the team has to do with Green Arrow and Batman being secretive.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 15, 2011)

It could be superboy, he was a project under cadmus, which was under the light.  Maybe what Superboy hears, and see's are secretly being transmitted to the light.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2011)

It's possible it could be Megan, but I kinda doubt it. Superboy seems the most likely...as I wouldn't put it past Cadmus to put some kind of surveillance program inside him.

...and now we wait for Ben's Luthorboy picture.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

The Potential said:


>







Emperor Joker said:


> It's possible it could be Megan, but I kinda doubt it. Superboy seems the most likely...as I wouldn't put it past Cadmus to put some kind of surveillance program inside him.
> 
> ...and now we wait for Ben's Luthorboy picture.





Colderz said:


> I never even thought megan would be the traitor.







Matta Clatta said:


> Roy and Kaldur were bad ass this episode. Its nice when you get to focus on just a small group and not the entire cast going on missions.
> The whole high school plot seems like its set up to reveal that megan is the traitor imo


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't want megan to be the traitor


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)

It wont be her.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 15, 2011)

Important question, is that a mach 3 or fusion?


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Important question, is that a mach 3 or fusion?


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 15, 2011)

The Potential said:


> It wont be her.


I want it to be her. 

I did not appreciate Weissman shoving martiangirlXSuperboy pairing down our throats in this weeks episode.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I want it to be her.
> 
> I did not appreciate Weissman shoving martiangirlXSuperboy pairing down our throats in this weeks episode.



It was quite annoying..


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> *I want it to be her. *
> I did not appreciate Weissman shoving martiangirlXSuperboy pairing down our throats in this weeks episode.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)

Ben's logic is undeniable.

Join us my brothers..


----------



## Colderz (Jun 15, 2011)

Must support...LuthorBoy


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 18, 2011)

lolz Faux News Report


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 18, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I want it to be her.
> 
> I did not appreciate Weissman shoving martiangirlXSuperboy pairing down our throats in this weeks episode.



but I liked it, it was cute


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> but I liked it, it was cute


robot Aang thinks otherwise.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 19, 2011)

That was him approving the pairing and giving them his blessings....in his mind 

I love your sig we got a  shot at the end of it


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2011)

New to Young Justice. Big big Animated DC fan here. Couldn't watch it because I was in college and didn't really have time for it. But now it's summer 8)

I'm on episode 4 currently.

Something bothers me that obviously has bothered other watchers too, so I really wanna know, does Miss Martian stop saying "Hello Megan" ? I wanna choke her every time she does. 

Also, has there been an episode where Miss Martian is accused of being a traitor because she is a white, not green martian?


----------



## Glued (Jun 20, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> robot Aang thinks otherwise.



Red Tornado has been around much longer than Aang.

Aang is a Monk Red Tornado.

Come to think of it, Avatar does have a few superhero references. Toph even called Sokka, "Captain Boomerang."


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> New to Young Justice. Big big Animated DC fan here. Couldn't watch it because I was in college and didn't really have time for it. But now it's summer 8)
> 
> I'm on episode 4 currently.
> 
> ...



No and no. ( Though according to the writers she is a green martian)


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Something bothers me that obviously has bothered other watchers too, so I really wanna know, does Miss Martian stop saying "Hello Megan" ? I wanna choke her every time she does.



She doesn't stop saying it (There's actually a specific reason she says it, if you catch it in the episodes), but her delivery is less forced and it comes off more natural/less jolting. Your mileage may vary, but I don't notice it like I used to anymore.



> Also, has there been an episode where Miss Martian is accused of being a traitor because she is a white, not green martian?



No. While she's said she's green, it's not wholly clear at this point whether she's telling the truth or not. More Martian stuff gets mentioned in later episodes, as well as Weismann  himself (Look up "Ask Greg" and search for Young Justice Martians. Apparently Martians are still alive in this universe.).


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks like the summary has been expanded on wikipedia so I'll just post it.



> Red Arrow is on his own against the world's most dangerous assassins in preventing the League of Shadows from starting a war, until he is forced to make an unlikely alliance with someone even more dangerous. Aqualad fails to convince Red Arrow to ask the team for help, until Red Arrow finds himself way over his head. He then admits that he respects the team and, while he still prefers doing his work solo, they can count on him if they need him. Aqualad also learns about a spy amongst the group. He then launches a private investigation. We catch a glimpse of Lex Luthor's sinister plan as he and Ra's al Ghul are revealed to have a part with The Light.
> 
> Meanwhile, Miss Martian and Superboy start their first day of school taking the aliases of Megan Morse and Conner Kent. They then meet a few students that begin to befriend them, including siblings Wendy and Marvin (an homage to characters from the Superfriends cartoon), Mal Duncan and Karen Beecher (Herald and Bumblebee from the Teen Titans comic book), and Snapper Carr. Megan also joins the cheer squad.



More Super Friends references, Teen Titans characcters, and Snapper Carr enters the mix. I didn't expect to see him in this.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you not seen the episode?

Also, Carr is in the second issue of the comic in his traditional JLA Junior Member role. I have to wonder whether or not Happy Harbor has some clue as to the Justice League being so close, which would explain one part of the episode.

Edit: The pictures above reminded me of something.

I'd love to see Superboy Prime write reviews of YJ on the DC forums. I think that'd be friggin' hilarious.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

> Have you not seen the episode?
> 
> Also, Carr is in the second issue of the comic in his traditional JLA Junior Member role. I have to wonder whether or not Happy Harbor has some clue as to the Justice League being so close, which would explain one part of the episode.
> 
> ...



The episodes already out?

*EDIT*

Thanks for letting me know! Those Wikipedians are getting slow at updating their articles.


----------



## Spica (Jun 28, 2011)

I recently got obsessed with Batman, Robin and Nightwing and stumbled upon Young Justice ;____; The good animation took me by surprise and what the heck --- there's bishies.

Superman, Superboy, Aqualad, Batman, Robin. Me likey.

But fuck CN. Srs, 10 episodes.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 1, 2011)

So the big boys are horning in on the act now. Luthor? Ra's al'Ghul (and it is a constant annoyance to hear Ra's pronounced as 'Raysh')? And apparently 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sportsmaster IS Artemis' dad?


----------



## Glued (Jul 1, 2011)

Well ahoy my friends.

[Youtube]MixXnzefsBA[/Youtube]

Kaldur, "Dad, Dynamite, seriously?"


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 1, 2011)

any new news on when the show is going to air again? Sounds like it might be gone for the rest of the year


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 2, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> any new news on when the show is going to air again? Sounds like it might be gone for the rest of the year


they said it's this month but who knows.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 2, 2011)

Did "Targets" officially air on Nick yesterday? If it did I think it's safe to assume they'll be a new episode next week.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## FeiHong (Jul 5, 2011)

I just checked cartoon networks schedule... 
For certain, no new episodes of Young Justice this week or next week...


----------



## Spica (Jul 5, 2011)

Read on the Young Justice Tumblr that it's probably coming back in September. In the meantime: reruns.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 5, 2011)

Man - they really screwed this up.  It's pathetic that the production and scheduling is this bad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 5, 2011)

Spica said:


> Read on the Young Justice Tumblr that it's probably coming back in September. In the meantime: reruns.



Jesus Christ, This is a fucking ridiculous schedule slip.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 6, 2011)

September eh? just in time for the reboot of the comics line.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

goddammit. fuckin CN....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 6, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Man - they really screwed this up.  It's pathetic that the production and scheduling is this bad.



It's likely not the production scheduling, but DC's big reboot. Looking at when we got the message that they weren't going to be doing anything in June (May) and the fact that an episode was accidentally released in mid-June would tell me that they meant to release then, but it got pushed back to September to get in line with all the big stuff DC is doing.

I do _not_ agree with this choice. Very, very disappointing.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 6, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> It's likely not the production scheduling, but DC's big reboot. Looking at when we got the message that they weren't going to be doing anything in June (May) and the fact that an episode was accidentally released in mid-June would tell me that they meant to release then, but it got pushed back to September to get in line with all the big stuff DC is doing.
> 
> I do _not_ agree with this choice. Very, very disappointing.



Ah I see.  I had originally saw this:



> Originally Posted by Greg Weisman
> YJ Update
> 
> Seems like a good day for an update on production...
> ...



.  I simply thought they were cutting things quite close back then, and wound up missing the mark.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 6, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Ah I see.  I had originally saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> .  I simply thought they were cutting things quite close back then, and wound up missing the mark.



He talked a bit at CONvergence about this. I've only one real report (repeated around the net, though), which goes as such (I've rewritten it in my own words, but I'm careful in not changing the important stuff):

- Greg doesn't know when the next episode is coming out, but he says most likely September. Right now, 10-15 are in the can, 16-18 are in post-production, 19 just got in from overseas, and 20-26 are being animated. 

- The 10-episode mini-series seems to be starting up in March 2012, which would give something like a 3 month break between series if the September thing is true. It will also be with the new DC Nation block.

- Two semi-spoilers coming up. I'll tag them, but they don't spoil any events or anything specific. The first is about the "Date" system which the show uses. The dates of the end of season one and start of season two have been revealed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



December 31st and January 1st. Looks like Season 2 has a direct lead-in.




The second is about the team make-up in future episodes. Again, not a big one, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Including Speedy as an official/unofficial 7th member, apparently there will be an 8th and a 9th added on future episodes. No news on who, but my guesses would be Wonder Girl and Zatanna.




- Not much else. There are episode names for 11-15 on the wiki page, but no citation so I have no clue where they came from. Another thing which I don't think has been mentioned but was said a while ago is that Zatara apparently has an important arc and role in upcoming episodes. I'm guessing this will have to do with the Helmet of Nabu.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 7, 2011)

So....no new Young Justice until March 2012? FUCK!

Oh well, love this show, and I can't wait to see more "second gen" characters animated. Zatanna? Yes please. I'd love to see some of the TT characters get YJisized. And Batgirl!

We haven't seen batgirl since TAS, i'd love to see batgirl come in for an episode just to see Robin all flustered and what not.


----------



## Spica (Jul 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So....no new Young Justice until March 2012? FUCK!



Uh...? From what I can tell, the rest of season one will probably air in September this year. Season 2 the first quarter of 2012. Then the spinoff mini-series will come in March 2012.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 16, 2011)

A big update from Greg Weisman, explaining a few things, but sadly not answering exactly when YJ is returning. A lot of text to read here.



			
				Greg Weisman said:
			
		

> SO WHERE HAVE I BEEN? Updates & Debunks
> Hello everyone,
> Haven't posted here in a while, and since I did a bit of message board lurking this morning, it seems to have led people to believe all sorts of odd things, so...
> Where have I been?
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

I would say "drop this show" but I'm guessing none y'all have a choice

these guys treat their fans worse than Avatar


----------



## FeiHong (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not their fault... it's CARTOON NETWORK!!!

They can air some shows... but they don't... MOTHA FUDGER I need to crack some skulls.


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

Good show.. bad schedule. How do you stop a show at like 9 episodes, even with great reception?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I would say "drop this show" but I'm guessing none y'all have a choice



Drop it for what, exactly?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

So there's gonna be a full second season I guess


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 18, 2011)

They are apparently preparing for the second season to go 20 instead of the 10 currently picked up. The show itself has been doing well-enough in reruns, though it's lost the momentum it had when it started, which is sad. I'm guessing that they could probably get a third season by the end of September depending on if it can mimic the earlier success despite the _*long*_ wait.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Drop it for what, exactly?



for anything. Emotionally divorce it.
It will spare you the pain


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> for anything. Emotionally divorce it.
> It will spare you the pain



I got through Countdown. Waiting for something good? This ain't pain. This ain't paint at _all_.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

Its almost impossible for an animated show to have an uninterrupted run nowadays so I can somewhat understand the predicament but only showing 9 episodes over the course of 2 months and then having a 5 month(possibly longer if they decide to start the run over) break is wild.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 18, 2011)

They always find a way to screw Greg Weisman. Hopefully the show can bounce back


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 22, 2011)

A new episode is going to be coming out about the Bat Family.

I wonder what version of Batgirl they'll be using.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Its going to be Barbara, no doubts about that. I hope Robin crushes on her so we can see the ever present "cool guy" devolve into an awkward boy with a crush for an episode.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> A new episode is going to be coming out about the Bat Family.
> 
> I wonder what version of Batgirl they'll be using.



Considering it's Dick whose Robin...it will be Barbara.

I'd like it to be Cass, but it would never happen.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 22, 2011)

in b4 Kid Flash makes a pass on Batgirl.


----------



## Spica (Jul 23, 2011)

> "Batman: The Brave And The Bold," "Young Justice" Cartoon Network Schedule Updates
> 
> July 22, 2011 by James Harvey
> 
> ...





Mooooo.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2011)

Helllooooooo Megannnnnn


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, this would pretty much confirm a September 9 return date, unless they intend to start in November.

But here's something really, really interesting: Character pictures from the SDCC. Now there are a lot of pictures of villains in here (some we've seen, some we've have yet to see), as well as two younger characters. The younger characters are very interesting since they could be the next two on the team, but one in particularly has absolutely _huge_ implications.

In fact, I muttered "Holy shit" when I saw them included.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Taken from a post in the Young-Justice.net forums, who apparently found these on . Names go from left to right:

Ocean Master, Vandal Savage, Count Werner Vertigo, Queen Bee, the Joker



Hugo Strange, Monsieur Mallah, Brain, *Zatanna*, *Rocket*, Wolf

Holy shit, we might actually get _Icon_ in a speaking role in a cartoon. A lot of interesting implications about the Milestone characters, but a very big revelation if she gets a regular spot. Considering that both have relatively unique powersets compared to the others on the show, I'm very interested in seeing where this is going to go.




Otherwise, I've found nothing new from SDCC outside of the fact that apparently there weren't many good questions asked.


----------



## Spica (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I pretty much figured Zatanna would join in, but Rocket?? 

And what the - the Joker? D:


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 25, 2011)

Uh, you might want to spoiler those for others who don't want to know.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG

*Spoiler*: __ 



little Zatanna



is so adorable!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm Ocean Master looks funky, but the Joker looks pretty good in my opinion.

If Zatanna does make it on to the team i'll be happy but i've never heard of Rocket before.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 25, 2011)

Joker is in the tie in comics and his design was known for a while now.


----------



## Glued (Jul 25, 2011)

Ocean Master, he looks like a demon.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Joker is in the tie in comics and his design was known for a while now.



He looks a lot Heath Ledger version, IMO.

As for the others:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ocean Master is looking pretty boss in this new suit.

Savage seems to look more like a cave-man in a suit then the one in the comics does usually.

Count Vertigo looking .

Queen Bee looks nice I guess, never had much interest in her until YJ started using her.

Motherfucking Hugo Strange. 

Monsieur Mallah and The Brain eh? Brain is looking scary... I wonder if they'll be gay in this one though? 

*ZATANNA! ZATANNA! ZATANNA! ZATANNA!*

Don't really know who Rocket is... Or care about Wolf either. So, meh.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 25, 2011)

more like emo/goth.

that hair. smh.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 25, 2011)

lol Ocean Master. he was so lame in BatB.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 25, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> more like emo/goth.
> 
> that hair. smh.



Really? I get a 1960's Mod feel to it. It's way, way too orderly and proper to be goth/emo.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hugo looks too tall. /bitching

Never expected all of this to be in the show. If they ever start airing the show again, it will be the best cartoon on TV.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Really? I get a 1960's Mod feel to it. It's way, way too orderly and proper to be goth/emo.



Mad Mod was actually the vibe I got from him too, come to think of it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2011)

Goth and emo have nothing to with one another. That's all I gotta say about that. Also, we Avatar fans had to wait 10 months between seasons. 5 months? Pshh, I could do that in my sleep.


----------



## Darc (Jul 26, 2011)

Last episode I saw was with Red Arrow trying to save Lex Lurther but CN took it down... has anything new came out since then?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 26, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Goth and emo have nothing to with one another.



Didn't mean to imply it. I just didn't want to write out the "or" and went with a "/".

Darc: No, nothing new so far.


----------



## Glued (Jul 26, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Goth and emo have nothing to with one another. That's all I gotta say about that. Also, we Avatar fans had to wait 10 months between seasons. 5 months? Pshh, I could do that in my sleep.



HULK DOES NOT WAIT 5 MONTHS, HULK SMASH PUNY CN STUDIO!!!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 1, 2011)

So...



> YJ UPDATE
> FIRST SEASON
> 101-109 have all aired.
> *110 was previewed at Comic-Con and will premiere on Cartoon Network on September 16th.*
> ...



CN has also released capsules for episodes 11 and 12:

*Episode 11 - Terrors:*_ Batman assigns Superboy and Miss Martian to go undercover inside Belle Reve, a federal prison designed to house the world's worst super-villains._

*Episode 12 - Home Front:*_ When Mount Justice itself is attacked, can Artemis and Robin (the two teens without super-powers) save the Team (or even themselves) from the unknown invaders?_

... Yeah. Drought is apparently over.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2011)

In five to six years the episodes will actually air.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 1, 2011)

> Batman assigns Superboy and Miss Martian




at least I now know what episodes to avoid.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

You may get to see a miss martian sex scene


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 1, 2011)

^Maybe if it Black Canary instead of Meg'n or whatever the fuck her name is.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

Black Canary "I always wanted to fuck a superman."
Superboy "Where do I put this?"
Black Canary "............."
Superboy "????"
Black Canary "I hear green arrow gives good head."


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 1, 2011)

Superman would be there guiding him all the way.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 1, 2011)

So we're still in waiting season.....


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rabbit Season actually


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 1, 2011)

I seriously need to start watching old episodes to get the momentum back up again. These long breaks really ruin my excitement for shows.


----------



## Glued (Sep 1, 2011)

M'gann mentioned discrimination between white and green martians.

I wonder if that means she's hiding her true form


----------



## Darc (Sep 1, 2011)

What the hell was the last new episode anyway, the one with Lex making his first appearance?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2011)

The last episode was Targets but it never actually aired, it was on the CN website for like five minutes a few months back before being taken down.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> M'gann mentioned discrimination between white and green martians.
> 
> I wonder if that means she's hiding her true form



Actually, I started picking up the comic recently. The last three issues have basically discussed the various secret origins of the kids, including M'gann's. I'll spoiler them for people who don't want to know:


*Spoiler*: _Aqualad_ 



Nothing much different than what we already know... though apparently the age to begin military training in Atlantis is fucking 12. Proper schooling ends just before this as well. Oh, and Aqualad was inspired by Batman and Green Arrow taking on sidekicks. Nothing much after that.





*Spoiler*: _Kid Flash_ 



So everything starts with Jay Garrick, who just forgoes having a secret identity and just goes by his real name. He's active in the 40's and 50's (I believe an Ask Greg put the existence of the JSA at 1940-1951) before retiring. (Another fun fact: Apparently Jay is _*92*_ years old! If only I could look that good when I get that old.)

After a while, a fan named Barry Allen befriends Jay and eventually asks him about the accident. He recreates it and turns into the next Flash. So what happens is that Wally, snooping around Barry's bedroom, finds out Barry's secret and wants to become his sidekick.

And Barry _vehemently_ turns him down. I mean, completely shuts it down. He outright says he doesn't want that responsibility. It's really kind of weird, considering that he seems pretty cool with it now. But Wally recreates the experiment anyways, which demolishes his garage and puts him in the hospital. Apparently he didn't get his powers immediately, but a few weeks later. Barry lays down the law and says he can be his sidekick as long as he follows his orders.

All in all, it's kind of weird. Barry's reaction is kind of weird, especially considering how cool Jay was about it. Then again, Barry seemed to be at least in college when he asked, while Wally is obviously young. Also, interesting that Wally didn't get his powers immediately (I'm guessing that his body still developing is likely responsible for his speed powers being much less than Barry's) and that he actively set out to become a Flash rather than having it accidentally happen. That goes for Barry, too.





*Spoiler*: _Superboy_ 



Not much to reveal, other than that he occasionally has urges to kill Superman. You know, normal stuff.

It does show a little dream-sequence where Supes goes berzerk (To the point of grabbing Lois by the throat and ramming her into the Daily Planet Press Room from the outside, as well as frying Perry White with heat vision) and he's there to put him down and take his place.

Freud would have a field day with it.





*Spoiler*: _Miss Martian_ 



Okay, she's pretty different. Just so you know, Martian society lives underground on Mars and is apparently doing well enough. There are Green and White Martians... as well as Red ones. At first I thought they were Saturnians (JEMM! WHOO!), but apparently they are a third race of Martians. All of them look fairly similar to J'onn and M'gann, at least in how they are portrayed on the page. Females have red or gold hair. Also, Martian families are fucking huge.

Apparently J'onn is the greatest Martian hero ever, so he's probably uniquely powerful, even among Martians. But with more and more sidekicks coming around, they have a huge contest to decide who will go back with him. Apparently M'gann came out on top, fulfilling her dream blah blah blah and she comes to Earth.

I'm not sure if this is a case of unreliable narrator, but there is no reference to her being a White Martian. Perhaps it's a family secret and she really is a White Martian.





*Spoiler*: _Robin_ 



His is the classic story, though his aunt and uncle are involved in the accident. She dies, but he's apparently alive but paralyzed. So Dick Grayson does have a living relative. Just found that odd.

But it's all there, including Robin doing the oath with Batman by candlelight and him taking down Zucco.





*Spoiler*: _Artemis_ 



Okay, so her story is basically what is going on during the Amazo episode. She lives with her father and her mother has only recently come back. Her mom was paralyzed and went to prison for 6 years, apparently taking the fall (figuratively and literally) for something instead of Sportsmaster.

Sporty gave up Artemis because her mom wanted to give up the life and he couldn't do that. He just... left, so that's why she's only with her mom. I'm guessing she is still doing her "extra-curriculars" due to some convincing from Green Arrow.

But yeah, she's roaming Gotham looking for criminals while her parents settle things, and she sees Superboy's body fly past, which is why she was on-hand to save the boys in the end.

Oh, and she's sisters or half-sisters with Cheshire by way of her mother. It's not explicitly stated what their relation is, but her room has two beds and the empty one next to her has a big poster of "Alice in Wonderland" with the Cheshire Cat on it. That's all we get, so take it as you will.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like a garbled mess to me. Good job Comics.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 2, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: _Robin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a character from the Batfamily with only a semi-tragic past?!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


edit:
I wonder if they'll change the costumes to match the relaunch ones. this show could certainly use more seams.


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Actually, I started picking up the comic recently. The last three issues have basically discussed the various secret origins of the kids, including M'gann's. I'll spoiler them for people who don't want to know:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Aqualad_
> ...





> Oh, and Aqualad was inspired by Batman and Green Arrow taking on sidekicks. Nothing much after that.



I will ignore these comics since it was clearly shown during Topo's story that Kaldur became Aquaman's apprentice after him and Garth saved Aquaman from Ocean Master.


----------



## Spica (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably old but I'm dying from this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLokBgdIG2E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_D7pMxIXTQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like Sisqo made it into a cartoon show


----------



## Achilles (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't wait till I get this series this fall. YJ Roy sounds badass.



Nightblade said:


> edit:
> I wonder if they'll change the costumes to match the relaunch ones. this show could certainly use more seams.



For Robin's sake, I hope not.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> a character from the Batfamily with only a semi-tragic past?!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> ...



I'd rather not have Dick look like he stole his costume from a Las Vegas showgirl, thank you very much. Tim in the comics will be bad enough


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2011)

I just saw a new episode on CN and thought "FINALLY it's back!"

I guess the other newer episodes come out later this month.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Sounds like a garbled mess to me. Good job Comics.



Why do you say that? Perhaps I didn't explain it as thoroughly or as best I could, but frankly I wasn't interested in saying anything but the what was necessary to know. The presentation in the comics is fairly easy to understand and follow.



Ben Grimm said:


> I will ignore these comics since it was clearly shown during Topo's story that Kaldur became Aquaman's apprentice after him and Garth saved Aquaman from Ocean Master.



It still is. I didn't mean that they contradicted the origin, but rather the inspiration for his reward was the appearance of Speedy and Robin. Kind of added where the idea for an Aqualad came from.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 3, 2011)

Roy is criminally underrated, but he doesn't possess 1/5 the swag of his comic book incarnation, red arrow>robin(non-dick grayson). By the way, why doesn't green lantern have a sidekick? I'm sure they could use a new color  for a ring and easily give some kid it. I guess GL is just that type of hero, doesn't do sidekicks.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 3, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Why do you say that? Perhaps I didn't explain it as thoroughly or as best I could, but frankly I wasn't interested in saying anything but the what was necessary to know. The presentation in the comics is fairly easy to understand and follow.
> 
> 
> 
> It still is. I didn't mean that they contradicted the origin, but rather the inspiration for his reward was the appearance of Speedy and Robin. Kind of added where the idea for an Aqualad came from.



Do realize that as part of a DC reboot, side kicks shouldn't exist for another 7-10 years, simply because its logically superman,batman,flash,green arrow, ect didn't  become superheroes until 5 years ago. So instead of you know attempting to logically work out that "major plot hole" they just say "well grown men wouldn't notice" and just shoehorn the boys and girls in.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Do realize that as part of a DC reboot, side kicks shouldn't exist for another 7-10 years, simply because its logically superman,batman,flash,green arrow, ect didn't  become superheroes until 5 years ago. So instead of you know attempting to logically work out that "major plot hole" they just say "well grown men wouldn't notice" and just shoehorn the boys and girls in.



Actually Batman isn't really considered a Super hero and has actually been active longer than that.

Also keep in mind in Young Justice superheroes have only been active for Ten years at the most.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 4, 2011)

Once Robin turns into Nightwing, he'll lead the crew;


----------



## The Potential (Sep 4, 2011)

He's Robin, he has to lead the team eventually.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 4, 2011)

Been meaning to watch this...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Do realize that as part of a DC reboot,



What the fuck does the _Young Justice_ series of comics have to do with this, considering it directly relates to Earth-16, the continuity which the _show_ is based in? I'm referring to those comics, which don't have any reference to common continuity you moron.

But for old times' sake, I'll still dismantle your stupid statements regarding the regular DCU.



> side kicks shouldn't exist for another 7-10 years, simply because its logically superman,batman,flash,green arrow, ect didn't  become superheroes until 5 years ago.



Okay, so many things wrong with this.

1) Superheroes started operating _before_ 5 years ago. The 5 years ago refers to the formation of the _Justice League_, not when all heroes started up. Multiple heroes started before that, likely for years previous. That's true for both the main universe and the YJ one.

2) So if they started 5 years ago, and they should wait 7-10 years, people should start taking on sidekicks *12-15* years into their careers? Are you fucking kidding? By that logic, we shouldn't see Dick Grayson until Bruce is around 36 years old, when he actually took him on pretty early in his career.

3) What's with the arbitrary length by which people should not take sidekicks after? Considering the modern DCU has really only traveled 10-12 years, by your logic we should only NOW be getting sidekicks. Not only that, most of the sidekicks would be only reaching adulthood when the first generation are hitting their late 30's-early 40's. That seems rather odd.

Shortening it to 5 years after the JL starts really only means that sidekicks like the Robins only have to be a bit older when they actually start. In actuality, it comes off as _more_ logical, as Dick Grayson is going out as Robin at age 16 rather than 12: At the very least, I can buy a 16 year-old who is in great shape beating up on criminals more than a 12 year-old.



> So instead of you know attempting to logically work out that "major plot hole" they just say "well grown men wouldn't notice" and just shoehorn the boys and girls in.



The only logic hole here is you not only confuse Young Justice with regular continuity, but your misconceptions about the DC Reboot.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there a new episode tonight?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 9, 2011)

Show just started airing in canada today.

Damn, that art is purdy.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 9, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Is there a new episode tonight?



Next week is the episode that was leaked, then it's stuff no one has seen before.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 10, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Show just started airing in canada today.
> 
> Damn, that art is purdy.



Well, it did win it's first Emmy for character design recently.
The same studio that animated Spectacular Spider-Man is also handling the animation for this series.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 10, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Well, it did win it's first Emmy for character design recently.
> The same studio that animated Spectacular Spider-Man is also handling the animation for this series.



And both shows were developed and written by Greg Weisman. So as a long time Gargoyles fan I'm having high expectations for this show.

Still wish Spidey was still on though.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 10, 2011)

finally 

I feel like wearing my red arrow set again


----------



## Spica (Sep 12, 2011)

So heard Young Justice won an Emmy?


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, 3 posts above yours.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 12, 2011)

Achilles said:


> And both shows were developed and written by Greg Weisman. So as a long time Gargoyles fan I'm having high expectations for this show.
> 
> Still wish Spidey was still on though.



Yeah, Spec Spidey was honestly shaping up to be Spider-Man's Batman: The Animated Series.

Glad the team got to move right to this though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 12, 2011)

The only episode I didn't like of that show was the last episode, as I kind of felt the fight was a little too much. But in all honesty, it's probably the best show Marvel has ever done. I loved that even the villains developed and had arcs within the show.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't even I think I saw the last episode of Spectacular Spidey...what happened in it?

So, the schedule slip appears to finally be over, if we do finally get a new episode on friday...about damn time too


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 13, 2011)

Green goblin mystery.

*Spoiler*: __ 




First you think it's Harry, but harry was kidnapped by the goblin. So then you think its Norman but the goblin attacks spidey, Norman and Harry. SO they think its Normans assistant. turns out it is Norman, the Norman Osborn running aroudn was the chameleon. they were both in on it. Then gobby rigs the city with pumpkin bombs, flying death ray machines and the like and spidey is swinging around thru the entire thing with explosions everywhere. he punched Norman into a water tower full of explosions. 

Gwen and Peter say they like each other, but they have to break up with Liz/Harry. harry overhears the whole thing. Peter breaks up with Liz but Gwen stays with harry out of pity and manipulation on harry's part. Norman dyes his hair and goes to europe i think. Or Florida.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 13, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Green goblin mystery.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wow, that's such a sucky finale...and a terrible way to end a series as well.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wow, that's such a sucky finale...and a terrible way to end a series as well.



The way it's done is actually very good, though the action (to me) was a bit too over the top to call it a great episode.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea the finale wasn't bad. It just was obviously not meant to be a series finale


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 13, 2011)

Than you Jesus! New episode. I was seriously about to rage about the thread bump.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Than you Jesus! New episode. I was seriously about to rage about the thread bump.



Well, the leaked episode. However, this means the show is at least back on track. Worst thing to happen due to the DC Reboot, to be honest.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wow, that's such a sucky finale...and a terrible way to end a series as well.


As a season finale it was pretty good, it is just a shame that the series got cancelled.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 14, 2011)

I blame marvel being bought by disney. I got canned for this ultimate spidey cartoon we still havent got yet....


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 14, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, the leaked episode. However, this means the show is at least back on track. Worst thing to happen due to the DC Reboot, to be honest.



Worst things to happen?


----------



## Mastic (Sep 14, 2011)

Caught up with episodes, fuckin' awesome. Imma need a Red Arrow or Aqualad set soon.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 14, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Worst things to happen?



Well, one of the worst effects of the DC Reboot. I'm loving the new stuff, but it's almost a certainty that Young Justice was delayed by DC so that it would coincide with the reboot. Why? I don't know. But the timing of the stoppage of the episodes and when the new episodes are coming out is too much to be coincidence.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 15, 2011)

Next Young Justice episodes.

Friday, September 23rd, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "#11 Terrors"

Friday, September 30th, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "#12 Home Front"


I'm still not holding my breath.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDE_0r60WwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Sep 19, 2011)

ooh, Cat Grant.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 19, 2011)

...and I can't find anything on the Terror Twins shown there...must be original characters


----------



## Glued (Sep 19, 2011)

YJ comics


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 19, 2011)

Wait... this is about Superboy and MM? What happened to the Robin and Batgirl episode? I was looking forward to that episode.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 20, 2011)

So Superboy and MM are going to be replacing them? Huh.

And the Batgirl episode was rumored to be 16, I think? That was a pretty vague rumor back when I heard it.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 20, 2011)

In all of the hiatus, I've completely fallen out of this show. Now that there's new episodes airing again I guess I should get back into it.


----------



## Glued (Sep 20, 2011)

For once, could Superboy please not disgrace the S Shield. 

You know what would be awesome, if Superman came on the show and gave Conner an indestructible shirt, the turn towards us *the audience* and say, "Sorry fangirls."

That would be so cash.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 20, 2011)

^Lol. But the fangirls can't be deprived of their fanservice.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 20, 2011)

I really need to watch all the episodes again 
I'm so off base with this show now


----------



## Glued (Sep 20, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^Lol. But the fangirls can't be deprived of their fanservice.



What about the S Shield?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 21, 2011)

^He needs to find some reason to take off his shirt. I'm gald their starting again, but tbh... I was hoping for that Bat Family episode. Oh well.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 21, 2011)

fangirls and Megs want Connor's bare muscular underaged body.
Weisman and co. deliver. 

fuck the \S/.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 21, 2011)

I need to watch this show from the beginning.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 21, 2011)

Wonder what trouble those youngsters are going to put the YJ team in.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 21, 2011)

Why are we getting so many Superboy and M'gan episodes?

Bring th others.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 21, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Why are we getting so many Superboy and M'gan episodes?
> 
> Bring th others.



Eh, last episode was more Speedy/Aqualad with Superboy/M'Gann as backup. With this episode being Superboy/M'gann, I wonder what the back-up story is going to be. Also, since Artemis and Robin are the stars of the story beyond that, is Kid Flash getting a solo episode?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 21, 2011)

The first episode was about Robin, Aqualad, and Kid Flash. The second episode was about Robin, Aqualad, Kid Flash, and Superboy. The third episode was about Superboy and Miss Martian. The fourth episode was about Robin.  The fifth episode was about Superboy. The sixth episode was about Red Arrow and Artemis. The seventh episode was about Kid Flash and Artemis. The eigth episode was about Aqualad. The ninth episode was about Miss Martian and Superboy. The tenth episode was about Red Arrow and Aqualad. The eleventh episode is going to be about Artemis and Superboy and the twelfth episode is going to be about Robin and Artemis.

Robins starred 4 times. Kid Flash starred 3 times. Aqualad starred 3 times. Superboy starred 5 times. Miss Martian starred 3 times. Artemis starred 3 times. Red Arrow starred 2 times. And Superboy and Miss Martian have starred together 3 times. That's actually quite a bit.

I want to see more a Red Arrow, but he's not a member so he won't get as much screen time as the rest of them.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 21, 2011)

For not being a member, he's starred in 3 different openings, plus this episode. Speedy's gotten a fairly impressive amount of screen time for a side-character who isn't even on the team. He's probably gotten more time than Batman, actually.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 22, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Why are we getting so many Superboy and M'gan episodes?
> 
> Bring th others.


what's not to love about SuperboyXMegan? it's hawt, cute, angsty, awkward, funny etc. etc. It's everything other ships in fiction hoped to be but failed.

plus, Superboy is pretty badass and Megan abandons team mates to die to get some of that meat-- I mean, Megan is super adorable. everyone loves them. everyone!



Lee-Sensei said:


> I want to see more a Red Arrow, but he's not a member so he won't get as much screen time as the rest of them.


I want to see more of Roy and Cheshire. preferably together. <333


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 22, 2011)

> For not being a member, he's starred in 3 different openings, plus this episode. Speedy's gotten a fairly impressive amount of screen time for a side-character who isn't even on the team. He's probably gotten more time than Batman, actually.



True. I want to see more of the Justice League, but I don't want them to go with the typical "team of aces gets caught by the bad guys and the junior team comes and save them" plot. That's been done.



> I want to see more of Roy and Cheshire. preferably together. <333



That would be nice. Weren't they together in the comics?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2011)

Last episode was pretty good, Lex pulling a Xanatos gambit.



Lee-Sensei said:


> That would be nice. Weren't they together in the comics?



They had a daughter together.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 22, 2011)

Next episode is tomorrow. Megan and Superboy go to the one place they truly belong. The loony bin.



Nightblade said:


> what's not to love about SuperboyXMegan? it's hawt, cute, angsty, awkward, funny etc. etc. It's everything other ships in fiction hoped to be but failed.



You forgot horrific and terrible and just not right.



> plus, Superboy is pretty badass and Megan abandons team mates to die to get some of that meat-- I mean, Megan is super adorable. everyone loves them. everyone!



Not me. I loathe Megan with every fiber of my being. Especially that catchphrase of hers that makes me want to go on a killing spree every time I hear it. 

I don't loathe Superboy, but he's so dull it's hard to have any strong emotions towards him.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

one-hundred pages! Tonight is the night boys and girls, I hope it was worth the wait.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 23, 2011)

Can't believe YJ is finally back. Now let's hope we get an episode per week all the way to 2012.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

Judging by the inactivity in this thread I would not believe a new episode of YJ is tonight.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 23, 2011)

^I noticed that too. I'll try and get a discussion going.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g96EfMCllqQ[/YOUTUBE]

I like how they're going back to the Ice villains plot. It was obviously important.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 23, 2011)

A good episode. Not as good as "Downtime" or "Targets", but a solid episode which is building up the giant Xanatos Gambit that is the Light's Master Plan. The best part of the episode is probably the therapy session and Conner's outburst. That came so out of nowhere and almost had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

What time does it come on? I don't get off till 8pm =/

east coast time


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 23, 2011)

@Darc, its already come and gone in US Central time. Idunno what time you have. 

Ten minutes in. Current thoughts: 

Wtf is Riddler doing in a prison for people with super powers?

Why was Ojo allowed to keep that helmet?

Why did they turn Riddler into just some schmuck who tells corny jokes? It's like what 4Kids did with One Piece's Mr 3. 

Final thoughts: Terrible, utterly terrible. As is to be expected from a Superboy and/or Megan centric episode, but still. I hope the next one will be better.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 23, 2011)

It wasn't terrible in the least but I did notice that the pronunciation of Belle Reve that was given to me by watching episodes of Smallvile was off. Every character in that show pronounced it Bell-Reev.


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone got a link to tonight's ep? I missed it apparently.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 23, 2011)

That was soo retarded! OMG I can't stop laughing dear god why is this so bad.


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2011)

Boring episode

Though I'm still wondering if M'gann is hiding her true form.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 23, 2011)

@Darc The episodes on youtube.

Am I the only one who thinks that it would've been a better idea to start with the Batgirl/Robin episode? After such a long wait, they should have started off strong. And from what I have been reading (I have not seen it yet) it was a weak and boring episode, unfortunately.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2011)

The episode was pretty good. 7/10


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 23, 2011)

The new episode was great 
Great to see Amanda Waller,Hugo Strange,and The Riddler(I didn't think he would be in this episode) and enjoyed the fight scenes and the scene with Icicle Jr
"Dude Thats Your Sister" XD


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 23, 2011)

This episode was way better then I expected. From the comments that were saying that it was boring had me uninterested. But it was great character development for Conner and actually pretty enjoyable. Of course it wasn?t as good as Downtime or IMO Targets because they combined action with character development, but it was very enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 23, 2011)

Gotta love those mixed review episodes.


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2011)

One thing I did like was how Brick was busting Riddler's chops throughout the show.

Rock People Rule!!!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 23, 2011)

Still don't know what Riddler was doing there in the first place, and why they gave him the 4Kids treatment.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 23, 2011)

I enjoyed the episode

The whole Conner/Mega'n stuff is all right, i prefer Conner/Cassie, but it was all right in this episode. 

Had a bunch of great lines:

"I don't believe in a world where all problems are solved in 30 minuets" lol the irony

"Dude she's your sister!"


----------



## hehey (Sep 23, 2011)

How the Riddler escape? bullshit!!

and i am dam tired of having every episode ends with the bad guys talking about the fucking Light.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 23, 2011)

hehey said:


> How the Riddler escape? bullshit!!
> 
> and i am dam tired of having every episode ends with the bad guys talking about the fucking Light.



I'm getting tired of every episode ending in "Well our plan was a complete utter failure, yet EVERYTHINGS GOING ACCORDING TO PLAN!" I mean 11 episodes of this nonsense....


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol. You make a good point Wuzzman. Although there are some parts where they legitimately achieved their goal. Like Target for one.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 23, 2011)

You all should check this out. It gave me a good laugh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyJDYY2TTm8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 24, 2011)

the newest episode was just _awful_. also:


Wuzzman said:


> I'm getting tired of every episode ending in "Well our plan was a complete utter failure, yet EVERYTHINGS GOING ACCORDING TO PLAN!" I mean 11 episodes of this nonsense....





Onomatopoeia said:


> Still don't know what Riddler was doing there in the first place, and why they gave him the 4Kids treatment.



i really hope the episode quality doesn't wildly vary for the entire series. young justice needs to step its game up.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 24, 2011)

On the plus side, nary a "Hello, Megan" to be found in this episode.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 24, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> On the plus side, nary a "Hello, Megan" to be found in this episode.



i like that catchphrase


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> On the plus side, nary a "Hello, Megan" to be found in this episode.



Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 24, 2011)

Why was I not surprised to see an episode with Amanda Waller in a position where she could abuse metahumans? 

Good new episode, I kind of think that if Icicle Jr wasn't a psycho, he and Superboy could have potentially gotten along, they had much to bitch about together.

And it wouldn't surprise me at all if the Terror Twins were inbred. 

lol at the Superboy-M'gann romance.  Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 24, 2011)

'dude she's your sister '


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 24, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> @Darc, its already come and gone in US Central time. Idunno what time you have.
> 
> Ten minutes in. Current thoughts:
> 
> Wtf is Riddler doing in a prison for people with super powers?



It's not a prison for people with Super-Powers. It's for super_villains_. Out of the ice villains, only two were actual metahumans: Captain Cold, Icicle Sr, and Mr. Freeze use technology. Since I bought Space Marine today (Hooray for paychecks again!), I missed the second showing, but I probably could find a couple more in there.



> Why was Ojo allowed to keep that helmet?



That baffled me, too. The only thing I can think of is that it's permanently attached or bonded to him in such a way that it would be more work to take off than simply disable.

Blockbuster's involvement seemed a bit weirder to me. I guess it's just because I thought he was completely bestial after taking the serum, but maybe that was just his in-the-moment reaction and he's not actually a beast. Kind of wondering about that.



> Why did they turn Riddler into just some schmuck who tells corny jokes? It's like what 4Kids did with One Piece's Mr 3.



I thought he was standable, but he's certainly not the B:TAS character. I'd have to think that it him being so disrespected that he'd lost any and all self-esteem, which is why he had turned into a joke. I'd expect him to be different when he can actually control the situation.



> Final thoughts: Terrible, utterly terrible. As is to be expected from a Superboy and/or Megan centric episode, but still. I hope the next one will be better.



I think this episode rates directly in comparison to how much you can stand Superboy/Miss Martian. I don't really care, so I can get past it. If you hate it, though, this is not the episode for you.



Wuzzman said:


> I'm getting tired of every episode ending in "Well our plan was a complete utter failure, yet EVERYTHINGS GOING ACCORDING TO PLAN!" I mean 11 episodes of this nonsense....



Complete and utter failure? The whole point of the thing seemed to be to get control of Belle Reve, by way of making Waller look like a fool and putting Strange in her place. The breakout was a bonus, really. I do wonder where Waller went, however...

But I did look up the ends of the other episodes, as I was kind of curious. Here's the outlook of the villains:

1-2: This is Lex trying to turn a negative into a positive, since they already had their claws into Superboy.
3: Yeah, Morrow failed. No way around that.
4: They say they can reverse engineer it, but they don't say everything is going to plan. They actually seem a bit irate.
5: Uh... Dunno how to count this. Would the fact that they got Ivo but didn't get Amazo count as a victory? That's what this show really seems to be about: the heroes will always prevent a total villain victory, but the villains always get away with something, either because the heroes didn't know about it or the heroes are stuck reacting to them.
6: See above. They get the Star Labs stuff, but not Waynetech.
7: N/A. Nothing to do with the Light.
8: Another partial victory. They don't get Starro, but they move him (or what's left of him) out of Atlantis to some place they can reach it.
9: This was pretty much a victory for them. I mean, the Ball was sort of a bonus, the real thing was the Boom Tube test. 
10: This was pretty much a complete victory.
11: A partial victory. It's more important to control where the supervillains are sent to compared to a one-time breakout.

The bigger theme is that the heroes, not knowing what's actually going on, can't really stop the bigger things going on. They can only inadvertently slow them down.

I'll do a review of it sometime over the weekend. Again, not a bad episode. Suffered from not using the rest of the cast, though.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2011)

it was a pretty so-so episode.

but I can't wait to see Superboy and Megan have sex and the rest of the YJ are absent.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2011)

Biggest plothole of all, villains could have just taken off their collars while the grid was shut down, they all have superpowers anyway.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea, I was wondering why they did not.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 24, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i like that catchphrase



Then you are a masochist....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 24, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Yea, I was wondering why they did not.



Because it's a so-so episode and you couldn't clean it up quickly without them being stupid enough to not take them off. 

You can always explain it via villain overconfidence and the fact that they thought they'd be out of there in something like 10-15 minutes... but it's not something that really take extra time unless there was something in there that absolutely needed to be frozen. If there was an explosive that went off if the thing wasn't unlocked properly (even when the power was off... which is _really_ an Amanda Waller thing. In fact, it's kind of out of character for her to _not_ have something to have such a booby trap), but I think someone just crushes it so that didn't seem like the thing.

Fact of the matter is, Belle Reve probably should have been nastier. The triple-mount minigun is cool and I understand they are trying to do a more believable universe... but Belle Reve should flood with gas and all sorts of other nasty things if you try to escape. It's a supervillain prison, guys, go all out on this. I think it would have been interesting to see the villains struggle to keep all the security measures at bay while they tried to escape.

It's why the episode isn't bad, but it isn't up to snuff with the better episodes.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2011)

I liked the episode overall I guess, like I did every ep so far.

*Likes:*
- The cameos. Hugo and Amanda easily recognisable.

- Kon and Ice Jr bromance.

- Kon's therapy session and daddy issues addressed.

- Amanda not being apart of "The Light."

*Dislikes:*
- Amanda wasn't badass enough.

- Belle Reve was stated to be able to hold even Superman. I very much doubt that from what we saw.

- Not enough Supervillain cameos maybe.

- I should have been able to know it was the Riddler without them having to say it. Even not wearing green.

- This kiss was far too long.

- No Robin


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 24, 2011)

New episode is called Alpha Male. It sounds interesting. Maybe they'll do the Teen Titans thing with all of the boys fighting?


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 24, 2011)

If Bell Reve was supposed to be able to hold Superman, maybe it can emit red sun radiation somewhere?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 24, 2011)

Considering the collars are specifically designed to cancel out individual prisoners' superpowers, I imagine they've got one for Supes as well.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2011)

No a prison like that should be designed to stop Superman without a collar.

They said the place could hold Superman. If they just meant it could when had his powers blocked by a collar it would be a pointless statement.

They need to have precautions for if the collar broke.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 24, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> No a prison like that should be designed to stop Superman without a collar.
> 
> They said the place could hold Superman. If they just meant it could when had his powers blocked by a collar it would be a pointless statement.
> 
> They need to have precautions for if the collar broke.



Perhaps they have extra security measures for people like Supes beyond the collars, but they simply don't pull them out for anyone. Special cells and such.

It could also be Waller running her mouth to try and discourage any real effort at getting out. It's not like she's a particularly trustworthy person.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 24, 2011)

@why did the supervillians not take off their collars?
Cause we need a superboy and megan make out scene in the end with megan making porn moans for 2 minutes.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Sep 24, 2011)

Can somebody confirm if Superboy sees Superman as a Dad in the comics as we see in series.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 24, 2011)

When Wally finds out about this he'll be crushed.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder what Wally will do if Superboy develops Super speed and realizes that he's got Megan as well.



Farschad P The Perser said:


> Can somebody confirm if Superboy sees Superman as a Dad in the comics as we see in series.



More like a little brother actually.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 24, 2011)

This buildup with Cadmus better pay off, after so many episodes ending with them assuming control behind the scenes...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 24, 2011)

Saw the episode...thought it was decent, could have been loads better though 



Farschad P The Perser said:


> Can somebody confirm if Superboy sees Superman as a Dad in the comics as we see in series.



It's more big brother than father figure, Pa Kent would probably be the Father Figure since Connor moved to smallville and moved in with the Kents in the comics


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 24, 2011)

I bet there's going to be a lot of tension between Conner and Wally. Wally will probably be jealous of Conner for being the "ace" of the group and getting the girl to boot.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I bet there's going to be a lot of tension between Conner and Wally. Wally will probably be jealous of Conner for being the "ace" of the group and getting the girl to boot.



Wally is a brainless dog, there is only one thing in his pebble of a brain outside of numbers.

Women.

How long will him and Artemis continue "This merry little war of wit."


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wally is a brainless dog, there is only one thing in his pebble of a brain outside of numbers.
> 
> Women.
> 
> How long will him and Artemis continue "This merry little war of wit."



The Megan and Conner relationship developed surprisingly fast. Wally and Artemis will probably end up together before Artemis' inevitable betrayal.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> The Megan and Conner relationship developed surprisingly fast. Wally and* Artemis will probably end up together before Artemis' inevitable betrayal.*


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wally is a brainless dog, there is only one thing in his pebble of a brain outside of numbers.
> 
> Women.
> 
> How long will him and Artemis continue "This merry little war of wit."



Its not a war when one side already one.


----------



## hehey (Sep 24, 2011)

my god, this "Conner & Meg relationship developed too fast stuff" is stupid. These are teenagers they are just in a hurry to fuck, especially Miss Martian the moment she saw Conner at the end of the premier her panties started getting wet, there is no "moving too fast".

Conner may actually like her for real though, but Miss Martian, nah.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 24, 2011)

How did I know that you'd bring that picture here?

However, Artemis' betrayals been hyped to death. Her interactions withe Red Arrow and Cheshire support her being the mole.

I want to see Sportmaster again, and I want Aqualad to find out that his dad's Aquamans greatest enemy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 24, 2011)

hehey said:


> my god, this "Conner & Meg relationship developed too fast stuff" is stupid. These are teenagers they are just in a hurry to fuck, especially Miss Martian the moment she saw Conner at the end of the premier her panties started getting wet, there is no "moving too fast".
> 
> Conner may actually like her for real though, but Miss Martian, nah.



We should do a "how long till megan gets some superdick" poll followed by "is superboy a super or a boy in bed" poll. Or a "is megans pussy the best venus fly trap ever" poll.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 24, 2011)

^



> my god, this "Conner & Meg relationship developed too fast stuff" is stupid. These are teenagers they are just in a hurry to fuck, especially Miss Martian the moment she saw Conner at the end of the premier her panties started getting wet, there is no "moving too fast".
> 
> Conner may actually like her for real though, but Miss Martian, nah.



Who said that their relationship developed to fast?


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol, Megan had a few Orgasms when their lips touched. The little noises the VA chose to make in that kiss were the things that stuck out most in this ep for me.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 25, 2011)

Well she had been wanting to do that since episode one.
You just know she doing somersaults in the back of her mind.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

^Actually, she wanted to do that since episode 2.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2011)

So I did a rewatch when I got home tonight. The whole collar thing makes more sense on a rewatch, but the Riddler looks worse. I still don't think it's a bad episode, but it's just not particularly good: It's slower than most episodes and relies way too much on Superboy. Better episodes use the larger cast better, and this one didn't. That's doesn't make it bad, but it makes it harder to stand out against episodes which really shine with the rest of the cast (Downtime, Dropzone, Targets).


*Spoiler*: __ 





To quote one of my brothers: "So it's essentially Face/Off with Superheroes". Sadly, no Nic Cage or magnet boots. 
Yet again, we get movement on plot threads from earlier in the season. It's nice to see follow-up on the ice villains, and understanding the value of the ice villains.
Also, it's nice to see that this was more than just a generic breakout attempt. It's a Kansas City Shuffle, as well as good long-term thinking: If you break out, they'll just build better security measures. Why not just control the guy who controls the exits?
In rewatching the episode, I'm pretty much positive that most of the inmates are not supervillains, but instead just regular crooks. I mean, it'd be pretty difficult to justify having a prison built to house only a dozen supervillains. It seems like a lot of them are just cons who would be in maximum security anyways to fill out the cells.
On the whole collar issue: The only ones who took them off were people who actually had powers. All the other poor slobs who don't have powers don't have powers can't rip them off. And I doubt the supervillains want to waste time on them; they were working on a tight schedule already, and why free some con who doesn't have any powers? The only metas who get caught are Captain Cold and Brick, who either forgot to take them off or were just confident that they were home free. The whole collar thing, in retrospect, really isn't a big issue.
The Riddler. Just... yeah. The first thing that bothers me? He looks like Starburns from Community. Second, the delivery of his first line is just off. It doesn't sound right, and it doesn't help that he's using a stupid joke rather than a real riddle. And what the hell was with the gap in the teeth? Maybe he got one knocked out. Not a fan of the Riddler here.
Icicle reminds me a lot of Pietro Maximoff (particularly from X-Men: Evolution) if he actually got over his daddy issues. He knows his place in his dad's world, but he's just cool with it (no pun intended). He's actually an enjoyable psycho, and I loved his fist-bump with Superboy.
Hugo Strange was great in the episode. Felt a lot of Orm in his performance. Also, his therapy session with the two kids was actually pretty good.
On cons who are in the episode but don't do much: Abracadabra (Rocking a deep V with that shirt. 64th Century fashion...), Hook, and Professor Ivo (Who got caught in the intervening time, I guess). I was looking for Bane, but didn't see him. Maybe he got away...
Again, the episode is just a bit too slow at times and relies a little too much on Superboy. I didn't mind that, but without the others it just didn't feel like it had the same importance. In episodes like Downtime, it feels like everyone is moving forwards. Here? Not so much.
But while Superboy can't carry the episode himself, it's nice to see him thinking rather than just smashing. He pulls a few clever ruses in the episode, my favorite of which was using Freeze's fake power challenge to convince Icicle to take the others out.
Amanda Waller comes and goes. Interested in seeing if she pops up again; it'd be a poor use of her character.




I'd probably give it a 6.5 out of 10. It's executed solidly enough, but it just doesn't have anything which really takes it to the next level.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2011)

hehey said:


> my god, this "Conner & Meg relationship developed too fast stuff" is stupid. These are teenagers they are just in a hurry to fuck, especially Miss Martian the moment she saw Conner at the end of the premier her panties started getting wet, there is no "moving too fast".
> 
> Conner may actually like her for real though, but Miss Martian, nah.



Not really she has been wet for him the moment she laid eyes on him but connor initially was too pissed off to understand anything, once she saved his life and was generally  very helpful to him, he developed feelings for her as well.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> How did I know that you'd bring that picture here?
> 
> However, Artemis' betrayals been hyped to death. Her interactions withe Red Arrow and Cheshire support her being the mole.
> 
> I want to see Sportmaster again, and I want Aqualad to find out that his dad's Aquamans greatest enemy.







> I want Aqualad to find out that his dad's Aquamans greatest enemy.



Speaking of Aquaman, today is September 25, it was 70 years ago in 1941 that Aquaman was created.

You know, in some way Kaldur is a lot like the Golden age Aquaman. Golden Age Aquaman wasn't even a king, he was an experiment created by his father.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 25, 2011)

Riddler was pretty great in this episode, I thought. 

He appears to be a harmless joke character, much like he was in the 60s Batman show. However, it is clear that he's dangerous and that the writers have more planned for him, since he was the only one to somehow escape Belle Reve. 

Every episode ending with the Light is starting to get annoying, though.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Speaking of Aquaman, today is September 25, it was 70 years ago in 1941 that Aquaman was created.
> 
> You know, in some way Kaldur is a lot like the Golden age Aquaman. Golden Age Aquaman wasn't even a king, he was an experiment created by his father.



Yeah. I found out about it a few hours ago when I went was looking for scans of Aquaman 1 by Geoff Johns.

True.

I'm glad that Artemis and Robing are getting an episode. They need it. The Alpha Male episode has a good title though.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 25, 2011)

Seriously, If Artemis ends up being the mole I'm dropping this show.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

If the mole isn't Artemis, it has to be Miss Martian or Superboy. And I definitely can't see that happening. It can't be a member of the original four and Red Arrow, and Cheshire hinted that Artemis is the mole. Also, Artemis' dad wants her to kill the team.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> If the mole isn't Artemis, it has to be Miss Martian or Superboy. And I definitely can't see that happening. It can't be a member of the original four and Red Arrow, and Cheshire hinted that Artemis is the mole. Also, Artemis' dad wants her to kill the team.





ThePseudo said:


> Seriously, If Artemis ends up being the mole I'm dropping this show.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> If the mole isn't Artemis, it has to be Miss Martian or Superboy. And I definitely can't see that happening. It can't be a member of the original four and Red Arrow, and Cheshire hinted that Artemis is the mole. Also, Artemis' dad wants her to kill the team.



Not really, keep in mind Cadmus and The Light could have made a failsafe switch in Connor's mind. Also as odd as it seems, I still believe they could have been sending hidden messages through the staticy TV in the first few episodes to him.

He doesn't have to know he's doing it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

> Not really, keep in mind Cadmus and The Light could have made a failsafe switch in Connor's mind. Also as odd as it seems, I still believe they could have been sending hidden messages through the staticy TV in the first few episodes to him.



Yes. I did think of that. But Artemis has more build up then they do. With Cheshire, Red Arrow, and her dad wants the team dead.



> He doesn't have to know he's doing it.



A characters going to die.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 25, 2011)

They're making it so blatantly obvious that Artemis has a shady past that there's no possible way it could be her. Obviously Weisman (who has really lost his touch since the epicness that is Gargoyles) doesn't think much of our intelligence.

It's going to be "shockingly" revealed at the last second that Superboy is the mole and Artemis was innocent all along.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> They're making it so blatantly obvious that Artemis has a shady past that there's no possible way it could be her. Obviously Weisman (who has really lost his touch since the epicness that is Gargoyles) doesn't think much of our intelligence.
> 
> It's going to be "shockingly" revealed at the last second that Superboy is the mole and Artemis was innocent all along.





Lee-Sensei said:


> Yes. I did think of that. But Artemis has more build up then they do. With Cheshire, Red Arrow, and her dad wants the team dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A characters going to die.





Emperor Joker said:


> Not really, keep in mind Cadmus and The Light could have made a failsafe switch in Connor's mind. Also as odd as it seems, I still believe they could have been sending hidden messages through the staticy TV in the first few episodes to him.
> 
> He doesn't have to know he's doing it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder if ben thinks connor is the mole


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I wonder if ben thinks connor is the mole


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

I think this Conner isn't thinking about much so he can't be the mole. And for some reason Artemis is reminding me a lot of Terra.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I think this Conner isn't thinking about much so he can't be the mole. And for some reason Artemis is reminding me a lot of Terra.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

Artemis is to Young Justice what Terra was to the Teen Titans. Artemis is to Young Justice what Hawkgirl was to the Justice League. It's practically confirmed.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 25, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> If the mole isn't Artemis, it has to be Miss Martian or Superboy. And I definitely can't see that happening. It can't be a member of the original four and Red Arrow, and Cheshire hinted that Artemis is the mole. Also, Artemis' dad wants her to kill the team.



See? It would be boring and painfully obvious if it were her. Maybe Superboy is being controlled and is not aware, maybe the light are waiting for the opportune time to use Superboy. If it's Artemis then they better find a way to make me gasp!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 25, 2011)

Artemis was really Sportsmaster all along!


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> See? It would be boring and painfully obvious if it were her. Maybe Superboy is being controlled and is not aware, maybe the light are waiting for the opportune time to use Superboy. If it's Artemis then they better find a way to make me gasp!






Lee-Sensei said:


> Artemis is to Young Justice what Terra was to the Teen Titans. Artemis is to Young Justice what Hawkgirl was to the Justice League. It's practically confirmed.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Artemis was really Sportsmaster all along!



[/IMG]


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

> See? It would be boring and painfully obvious if it were her. Maybe Superboy is being controlled and is not aware, maybe the light are waiting for the opportune time to use Superboy. If it's Artemis then they better find a way to make me gasp!



It's boring and obvious, but it's the most likely that she's the mole none the less.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 25, 2011)

Aqualad is the mole. Black Manta is mind-controlling him, obviously


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2011)

It's obvious that Artemis isn't the mole, but the person everyone will eventually _think_ is the mole so they think they are okay when she's booted out. Cheshire hinted that they wouldn't trust her because of her relationship with Cheshire and Sportsmaster, but she's not really on talking terms with either, for different reasons.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

> It's obvious that Artemis isn't the mole, but the person everyone will eventually think is the mole so they think they are okay when she's booted out. Cheshire hinted that they wouldn't trust her because of her relationship with Cheshire and Sportsmaster, but she's not really on talking terms with either, for different reasons.



You've got that wrong. It's obvious that she is the mole. That's why if she isn't the mole, it'll be more of a GASP moment.

The least likely are Robin or Kid Flash. More Kid Flash in my oppinion.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)

i agree with Ben.

its so damn obvious people.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 25, 2011)

its gonna be artemis. they're making it super obvious that she's the mole so that people will be shocked when it turn out that she actually _is_ the mole cause they wont expect the show to go the obvious route.


----------



## Friday (Sep 25, 2011)

is this show ever coming back?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> is this show ever coming back?



It's been back for a little under two weeks now


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2011)

Mole should be kid flash, that would be so keyser soze of him


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Kaldur will die, Superboy is the mole, Robin will become leader, Artemis and Flash will become a couple.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kaldur will die, Superboy is the mole, Robin will become leader, Artemis and Flash will become a couple.



/thread


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

> Kaldur will die, Superboy is the mole, Robin will become leader, Artemis and Flash will become a couple.



Superboy will die, Artemis is the mole, Robin will become leader, and no more couples.

/thread


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 25, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> - This kiss was far too long.



Sums it up.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Superboy will die, Artemis is the mole, Robin will become leader, and no more couples.
> 
> /thread



Have you read Aquaman books.

Atlan
Atlanna
Thomas Curry
Porm
Pakuul
Lagoon Boy
Aquagirl
Sheeva
Rodunn
Vulko
Koryak
Kako
Cerdian
Dolph
Tula
Arthur Junior
Garth

Well to be fail Lagoon boy was merely put in coma.

People in Aquaman books die, and they don't come back.

Well, Vulko and Roduun came back in Flashpoint so who knows?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Have you read Aquaman books.
> 
> Atlan
> Atlanna
> ...



Vulko only came back then, because History took a different course, it's not the same thing as a resurrection...especially considering everybody in the World of Flashpoint is dead now anyways


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Have you read Aquaman books.
> 
> Atlan
> Atlanna
> ...



I know that a lot of Aquaman characters die. Superboy died in the comics. Aqualad has not (yet). Therefore Superboy, is likely to die.

Besides, this isn't the cartoons.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 25, 2011)

pft, I want Megan to die.

Superboy needs to be with Wonder Girl ffs not this ho from Mars.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

Kaldur is leader.
Robin is stated to become leader later on.
Either Kaldur steps down or he gets killed.
I'm going with dead.
Hell, he has no romantic interest, meaning he is more likely to die.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 25, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> pft, I want Megan to die.
> 
> Superboy needs to be with Wonder Girl ffs not this ho from Mars.



It's a shame they can't use her.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 25, 2011)

> Kaldur is leader.
> Robin is stated to become leader later on.
> Either Kaldur steps down or he gets killed.
> I'm going with dead.
> Hell, he has no romantic interest, meaning he is more likely to die.



Kaldur already said that he'd step down.

Having no romantic interests doesn't make him more likely to die. It happens many times in fiction. Like in a war story, the soldier that's always rambling on about his girlfriend at home usually ends up dead.

@Sephiroth, they said that they're considering using Wonder Girl.

It would be quite the twist if both relationships ended up in failure with Superboy dying and Artemis being the mole.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hell, he has no romantic interest, meaning he is more likely to die.



I disagree. I could actually see him advancing into the JL in the near-future. And I think a love interest dying is totally something they'd do. To ape the Venture Brothers, it'd add pathos to the tragedy.

To me, there are two real choices to die:

- Superboy
- Miss Martian

With the first, you play the "Struggling to live up to Superman" and get the IC ending of living (and dying) up to his namesake. With Miss Martian, you get heroic sacrifice and plug in Wonder Girl in the next season (I'm almost sure she's been taken off the "Not Use" list).

In all honesty, I think M'gann is going to get the ax. She is just the easiest of them all to replace.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2011)

*catches up on the latest episodes*

About bloody time this thing came back on.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 26, 2011)

Its kaldur who is going to die. Megan is too much fanservice/ship bait and Superboy ain't dieing till this cadmus crap blows over. Its kaldur or artemtis.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2011)

> Its kaldur who is going to die. Megan is too much fanservice/ship bait and Superboy ain't dieing till this cadmus crap blows over. Its kaldur or artemtis.



And you don't think that the Cadmus Arc will end by the end of the season?

But that does bring up a good point. It's possible that the mole will die.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought it was a good episode, I knew my man Riddler would escape, fuck them haters. 

Mr. Freeze looked like he was on Kemo and Megan sounded like a porn star during that kiss.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> And you don't think that the Cadmus Arc will end by the end of the season?
> 
> But that does bring up a good point. It's possible that the mole will die.



I'd wager the Cadmus Arc will be over by episode 20. At the very least, it'll be over before Superboy goes rogue (Which seems almost certain). And the mole can absolutely die... though they'll need some sort of redemption before they do it.

Hence, Superboy dies. It's all one clean package!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

I so would like to see Slobo.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2011)

^That sounds plausible. I can definitely see that happening.

I want to see Donna Troy in this.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2011)

Cassandra
Arrowette
Slobo


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

I dont think Ive ever seen an animated Wonder Girl before...?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 26, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I dont think Ive ever seen an animated Wonder Girl before...?



A young Cassie Sandsmark was on Justice League, but yeah, no animated Wonder Girl though other than that old Aqua man cartoon I think it was.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> pft, I want Megan to die.
> 
> Superboy needs to be with Wonder Girl ffs not this ho from Mars.





Maybe connor likes someone who knows him and respects/loves him genuinely , maybe she is attractive enough for him, maybe she has shown her strength and earned his respect, maybe she can shapeshift into any ho she wants


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kaldur is leader.
> Robin is stated to become leader later on.
> Either Kaldur steps down or he gets killed.
> I'm going with dead.
> Hell, he has no romantic interest, meaning he is more likely to die.





Wuzzman said:


> Its kaldur who is going to die. Megan is too much fanservice/ship bait and Superboy ain't dieing till this cadmus crap blows over. Its kaldur or artemtis.



I've seen this movie, the black dude dies first. ~ Harry Block; Evolution.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Maybe connor likes someone who knows him and respects/loves him genuinely , maybe she is attractive enough for him, maybe she has shown her strength and earned his respect,* maybe she can shapeshift into any ho she wants*



Sold!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

Imagine the amount of money she could make as a hooker 


M'gaan is damn cute in her green form


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Maybe connor likes someone who knows him and respects/loves him genuinely , maybe she is attractive enough for him, maybe she has shown her strength and earned his respect, maybe she can shapeshift into any ho she wants



This.

YJ Wonder Girl wouldn't like her TT self that much.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 26, 2011)

Episode after next will guest-star Captain Marvel. Allegedly, anyway.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2011)

That sounds ineteresting. The episode called "Alpha Male", right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Episode after next will guest-star Captain Marvel. Allegedly, anyway.



Wonder if it will feature Black Adam as well...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2011)

^That's what I was wondering. Robin vs Black Adam. I wonder how that one would go.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 26, 2011)

What's the point of any of them dieing when we know they'll be brought back, I mean hey it's DC 

See Barry Allen coming back.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2011)

Dead for around 25 years and he came back.

So... any guesses as to why Speedy Red Arrow feels that it's necessary to treat his friends like crap even though he cares about them? Is he just a Tsundere character?


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been wondering.  Do kids that watch cartoonnetwork even understand what is going on with all the characters and the appearances?  I'm 17 and I barely know most of the characters so they must be lost.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 26, 2011)

Your comment makes no sense Ausorrin. Not being a comic fan makes the show more enjoyable.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 26, 2011)

I figure the only way you could be a fan of this show is if you liked the comics, cause I have no patience for half of the contrived nonsense this show goes through in 20 minutes.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2011)

Alpha Male

Already exhausted and rattled after a home turf invasion of The Cave, The Team learns that Aqualad – their friend and leader – withheld vital information that put them all at risk. When Batman sends the Team and new “den-mother” Captain Marvel to India to investigate bizarre reports of armed animals attacking human beings, can Aqualad pull his fractured Team together?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2011)

Did Captain Marvel lose a bet or something to be reduced to baby sitter duty? also trying to think of any militant animal groups brings up a blank...though I suppose it could be a Gorilla Grodd plot.

Episode could be a good way to establish that Marvel's a kid though and make him a reacurring character


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 26, 2011)

I seriously don't understand the complaints about you needing to be a comic fan to fully enjoy the show. I have not read a DC comic in my life and I enjoy the show. I usually go on DC's wiki to get more info too.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2011)

> *Did Captain Marvel lose a bet or something to be reduced to baby sitter duty?* also trying to think of any militant animal groups brings up a blank...though I suppose it could be a Gorilla Grodd plot.
> 
> Episode could be a good way to establish that Marvel's a kid though and make him a reacurring character



It's Piccolo all over again.

I'd like to see Gorilla Grodd. He's one of my favorite DC villains.

@ThePseudo I just noticed... is that Near and Mello in your Avatar and Sig?


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> I figure the only way you could be a fan of this show is if you liked the comics, cause I have no patience for half of the contrived nonsense this show goes through in 20 minutes.


I'm a fan of the comics(the original Young Justice even) and I have no patience for half of the contrived nonsense this show goes through in 20 minutes.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm a fan of the comics and I have all the patience in the world for the contrived nonsense the show goes through in 20 minutes.


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 26, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Your comment makes no sense Ausorrin. Not being a comic fan makes the show more enjoyable.



I never said anything about it being enjoyable or not.  I want to know if the young viewers understand what's going on with all the characters and their connections to other characters.


----------



## Glued (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm surprised how little development Red Tornado was gotten. In the old YJ, big red played a larger role. 

Batman: Brave and the Bold had a more human and developed Red Tornado than this guy.

[Youtube]JUrDwBzzkFE[/Youtube]


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2011)

Weissman only gives a fuck about shipping.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Alpha Male
> 
> Already exhausted and rattled after a home turf invasion of The Cave, The Team learns that Aqualad ? their friend and leader ? withheld vital information that put them all at risk. When Batman sends the Team and new ?den-mother? Captain Marvel to India to investigate bizarre reports of armed animals attacking human beings, can Aqualad pull his fractured Team together?



Huh. I think Red Tornado might get hurt in the next episode... or maybe he's the mole if the information withheld was important to the attack.



Emperor Joker said:


> Did Captain Marvel lose a bet or something to be reduced to baby sitter duty? also trying to think of any militant animal groups brings up a blank...though I suppose it could be a Gorilla Grodd plot.
> 
> Episode could be a good way to establish that Marvel's a kid though and make him a reacurring character



Marvel's a kid. I'm sure he's wanted to hang out with them since the beginning, but probably didn't want to force the issue. With Red Tornado gone, now he gets to hang out with people his actual age.

Also, this sounds like the Monster Society of Evil.



Wuzzman said:


> I figure the only way you could be a fan of this show is if you liked the comics, cause I have no patience for half of the contrived nonsense this show goes through in 20 minutes.



And if anyone knows what contrived nonsense looks like, it'd be one the board's foremost leaders in spouting it.



Ben Grimm said:


> I'm surprised how little development Red Tornado was gotten. In the old YJ, big red played a larger role.
> 
> Batman: Brave and the Bold had a more human and developed Red Tornado than this guy.
> 
> [Youtube]JUrDwBzzkFE[/Youtube]



One of the biggest failures of the show, especially if he gets taken out in the next episode. 

Editted to get one more quote in:



Ausorrin said:


> I never said anything about it being enjoyable or not.  I want to know if the young viewers understand what's going on with all the characters and their connections to other characters.



There isn't any prep you need from the comics, unless you want a possible head-start on who the mole is... but the show makes that kind of clear, anyways. If you want to follow the _show's_ comic, it can make a few things clearer and fill in some blanks. However I wouldn't call it absolutely necessary, just a bit interesting.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2011)

Found this while looking up images of Dccomic characters


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 27, 2011)

^hahahahah


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's another one:




:33 :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

Martian molestation eh.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 27, 2011)

'calm your tits megan!'


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 27, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> I never said anything about it being enjoyable or not.  I want to know if the young viewers understand what's going on with all the characters and their connections to other characters.



It doesn't matter. There is nothing "subtle" about the show, even the contrived endings, which are all winks and nods to comic book fans familiar with yj arcs...you ain't missing much if you don't get it.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 27, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> It doesn't matter. There is nothing "subtle" about the show, even the contrived endings, which are all winks and nods to comic book fans familiar with yj arcs...you ain't missing much if you don't get it.



This. Do you seriously, care that Lagoon Boy was in the_ Down _Time episode? Knowing certain things about the characters and their connections to other characters can also ruin the experience. Based on the comics you already know Conner may have a connection to Luthor, and therefore any future revelations about Conner will be ruined for the watcher.

Or Artemis' connection to sports master.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2011)

Jeez, calm your tits Megan!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 27, 2011)

I am gonna create a young justice drinking game:
Drink every time you hear "Hello Megan"
Drink every time Superboy grunts like a feral squirrel
Drink every time Kid Flash hits on Megan
Drink every time Artemis gets pissed off/slightly jealous about it
Drink every time Robin isn't whelmed
Drink every time Superman looks like a deadbeat dad
Drink every time the bad guys win even when they lose

Die of alcohol poisoning by episode 6


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I am gonna create a young justice drinking game:
> Drink every time you hear "Hello Megan"
> Drink every time Superboy grunts like a feral squirrel
> Drink every time Kid Flash hits on Megan
> ...



I swear I hate the living shit out of Mgann's catchphrase "Hello M'gan!" I mean seriously. The shit is painful as as fuck to my ears. It's like the same exact pain you feel from swallowing a pinecone being transferred to my eardrums. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQcLBzbiq0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Anyone else wanna put a bullet through their brain after hearing that rancid, eye twitching, fat amount of example of "shit writing" of M'gan enter through your ears? This guy does..... 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6PGNHzfqgQ&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]

And as usual Hitler sums things up perfectly.


----------



## Glued (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6PGNHzfqgQ&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And as usual Hitler sums things up perfectly.



Image has better tv show adaptations? Whut?

The only Image comics I know with tv adaptations are Spawn, Savage dragon, The Maxx, Gen 13, Wild C.A.T.S. and Firebreather.

Spawn was awesome.
Savage Dragon was 90s awesome.
Firebreather was...meh.
Maxx, don't know I should check it out.

WildC.A.T.S
and Gen 13 belong to DC now.

Firebreather and Gen13 were only movies.


----------



## Darc (Sep 27, 2011)

Those pics were awesome, repped all.

Who is Captain Marvel? Ima DC noob.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 27, 2011)

Darc said:


> Those pics were awesome, repped all.
> 
> Who is Captain Marvel? Ima DC noob.



11 year old kid named Billy Batson who says "Shazam" and gets transformed into a Superhero with red tights and a yellow cape. He has super strength, speed and can fly. He can also use the lighting bolt that transforms him as a weapon.

In some versions Billy retains his personality when he transforms and in other versions Captain Marvel is a different personality altogether. I prefer it when he retains his kiddie mind, it makes him stand out.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 27, 2011)

Icicle Jr is a meta but his dear old dad is not. How did that happen?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 27, 2011)

Darc said:


> Those pics were awesome, repped all.
> 
> Who is Captain Marvel? Ima DC noob.


----------



## Glued (Sep 27, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Icicle Jr is a meta but his dear old dad is not. How did that happen?



Icicle senior's gun affected him on a genetic level causing his son to be born in a strange way.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Icicle senior's gun affected him on a genetic level causing his son to be born in a strange way.



Okay I like that a lot better.

Another note. Was I the only one annoyed at how all the none meta ice villains had these generic ice gauntlets. I mean, where was the originality.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 27, 2011)

Well they can't exactly go for high quality custom stuff. They're in prison.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 27, 2011)

They could have at least smuggled in Freeze's Gun.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 27, 2011)

Damnit you all and your DC knowledge. I am sooooo jelly of you guys.


----------



## Glued (Sep 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit you all and your DC knowledge. I am sooooo jelly of you guys.



Ah didn't know anything about Icicle either, so I cheated and went to Wikipedia.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't feel bad Lee, I know DC but nowhere near the level of these guys.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 27, 2011)

More than I know. All I can base my knowledge is from the series that I have seen. Not from comics or such.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> More than I know. All I can base my knowledge is from the series that I have seen. Not from comics or such.



We're in the same boat then. I just go on Wiki's for more knowledge.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 27, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> It doesn't matter. There is nothing "subtle" about the show, even the contrived endings,


 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk[/YOUTUBE]



> which are all winks and nods to *comic book fans familiar with yj arcs*...you ain't missing much if you don't get it.



...

Let's just analyze how retarded this is.

Dick Grayson and Wally West started working together back in the 1960's. By the time any of these other characters came about, they were full-fledged heroes.

Superboy is a character from the 1990's, but he's completely different from this incarnation. The only thing which we think is consistent is the idea that Superboy is a traitor without knowing it... and we don't actually know that yet.

Miss Martian came about in the mid-2000's. Has she actually met Conner in the comics? I haven't followed Titans recently, but he's been dead for most of her existence. The only thing you'll know about her is that she might be a white martian... but she's changed significantly from her comic book version.

Artemis was comics as a villain, around Grayson's age if I remember correctly.

And Aqualad is completely new.

What YJ arcs are you talking about? Not only were those completely different characters with different backstories, but the book has a completely different tone and outlook. None of these stories are based on anything since the majority of characters here have barely interacted with each other.

The only thing there are really "nods" to are if you know who a character is beforehand. You'll catch some of the cameos, or you might be able to figure out that Hugo Strange is a bad guy. Like Pseudo says, it kind of ruins some of the surprises for you if you know too much.



Ben Grimm said:


> Icicle senior's gun affected him on a genetic level causing his son to be born in a strange way.



This is also called Johns' Syndrome: When you are so into your gimmick that it begins to affect you at a genetic level.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 27, 2011)

It's not hard to determine that Strange is evil. The guy couldn't be more obviously so if he actually said, "Oh by the way, I'm evil."


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 27, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's not hard to determine that Strange is evil. The guy couldn't be more obviously so if he actually said, "Oh by the way, I'm evil."



Yeah. A bald guy who glasses and a beard who claims to be a nice and caring psychologist? Christ, he's probably already murdered 60 people!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 27, 2011)

You mock, but it's true. He's got the look about him.

He's like that turtle mayor from Rango.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> ...
> 
> Let's just analyze how retarded this is.
> 
> ...




The only reason I even bother watching this show is for Miss Martian and even still her character is just as effed up as the storyline of this cartoon.  I mean seriously Batman running the show? Has DC taken their brains on a vacation or something? The only time Bats would run another crew if is they could go against the usual motions of things or in case the Justice League made any questionable decisions which if the case, he would form a group such as the type of group "Young Justice" is in this cartoon. Oh wait a second....He did though they go by a different name. what was it again? Oh, that's right "The Outsiders". 

Not Young Justice which was the exceptionally younger version of the Teen Titans.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 27, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> You mock, but it's true. He's got the look about him.
> 
> He's like that turtle mayor from Rango.



Actually not mocking. He really does look like a villain, no matter how you try to play him.



Black Titan said:


> The only reason I even bother watching this show is for Miss Martian and even still her character is just as effed up as the storyline of this cartoon.



I can definitely agree on that.



> I mean seriously Batman running the show? Has DC taken their brains on a vacation or something? The only time Bats would run another crew if is they could go against the usual motions of things or in case the Justice League made any questionable decisions which if the case, he would form a group such as the type of group "Young Justice" is in this cartoon.



... Or if he cares about the training and development of Robin. This show is just as much about training heroes to work as a team as it is "covert operations". Unlike a lot of versions, these heroes are far more active in their sidekicks' development than we've seen.

To me, that comes across as a lot closer to the Batman I know.



> Oh wait a second....He did though they go by a different name. what was it again? Oh, that's right "The Outsiders".



Yeah, there is definitely an Outsiders parallel... to an extent. But fact of the matter is while it borrows the idea, it's not that idea. There's a different focus than the Outsiders had. With the Outsiders, it was all about the mission. Here, it's just as much a learning and team experience.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 27, 2011)

So... there are apparently a bunch of new episodes being listed with descriptions. If you look them up, the last one spoils the SHIT out of some things. So here are the listings.

Friday, October 7th, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "#13 Alpha Male"

*Spoiler*: __ 



Already exhausted and rattled after a home turf invasion of The Cave, The Team learns that Aqualad – their friend and leader – withheld vital information that put them all at risk. When Batman sends the Team and new “den-mother” Captain Marvel to India to investigate bizarre reports of armed animals attacking human beings, can Aqualad pull his fractured Team together?




Friday, October 14, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "#14 Revelation"

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Plant Creatures attack major cities around the world, The Team is eager to join the fight alongside the Justice League. Instead, Batman assigns them a still more dangerous task – taking out the plants’ masters: a secret society of super- villains: the Injustice League!




Friday, October 21st, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "#15 Humanity"

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Team is on the hunt for Red Tornado, determined to find out once and for all whether the robot was the mole – even if it means kidnapping new friend Zatanna and dragging her along on their quest!




Also:



			
				The World's Finest said:
			
		

> Young Justice will be pre-empted on October 28th, 2011 due to a special airing of the animated feature The Batman Versus Dracula.


----------



## Glued (Sep 27, 2011)

> The Team is on the hunt for Red Tornado, determined to find out once and for all whether the robot was the mole ? even if it means kidnapping new friend Zatanna and dragging her along on their quest!



Finally, some character development for Big Red. 

Seriously, he should be running YJ, not Capt Marvel or Black Canary or Batman.

The show seems to forget that Red T is more than a robot, he's robot trying to be a man. A robot with feelings.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Finally, some character development for Big Red.
> 
> Seriously, he should be running YJ, not Capt Marvel or Black Canary or Batman.
> 
> The show seems to forget that Red T is more than a robot, he's robot trying to be a man. A robot with feelings.



Hey, I spoilered that!

But this might explain why Red Tornado has done so little. Considering Weisman was going to write a Red Tornado Miniseries, it seems a bit out of step for him not to use the character more.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2011)

Zatanna. Is she going to be a kid or is it going to be her dad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 27, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's not hard to determine that Strange is evil. The guy couldn't be more obviously so if he actually said, "Oh by the way, I'm evil."



All he needs is the spindly mustache 



Onomatopoeia said:


> You mock, but it's true. He's got the look about him.
> 
> He's like that turtle mayor from Rango.



It wouldn't be obvious if the actor hadn't played the exact same role in Toy Story 3



Guy Gardner said:


> So... there are apparently a bunch of new episodes being listed with descriptions. If you look them up, the last one spoils the SHIT out of some things. So here are the listings.
> 
> Friday, October 7th, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "#13 Alpha Male"
> 
> ...



Revalation sounds like it could be hammy depending on whose in the Injustice League...also potential for cameos from Poison Ivy and Swamp Thing



Lee-Sensei said:


> Zatanna. Is she going to be a kid or is it going to be her dad.



It's her, if it were her dad it would be Zatara


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 27, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Zatanna. Is she going to be a kid or is it going to be her dad.



Isn't Zata*r*a the dad?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2011)

> It's her, if it were her dad it would be Zatara



I thought maybe it was a typo because we've already seen Zatara and I didn't here about any plans for Zatana to be in this series.

What's the source? Is it on the wiki?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 27, 2011)

Zatanna and Captain Marvel being on Young Justice makes me very happy. They should get Plastic Man to make a cameo at some stage.

Also, if Wonder Girl joins the team will it be Donna Troy or Cassie Sandsmark?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 27, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Zatanna and Captain Marvel being on Young Justice makes me very happy. They should get Plastic Man to make a cameo at some stage.
> 
> Also, if Wonder Girl joins the team will it be Donna Troy or Cassie Sandsmark?



Probably Cassie...at least i would hope it would be Cassie.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess Cassie would be better with Superboy and all, but it's not like Donna is exactly irrelevant to Dick and Wally either.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah. My best guess is that it would be Donna Troy.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna. She came first (and it's all 'classic versions' around).


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2011)

^Except for Aqualad of course. They've got Dick Grayson, Wally West, and Roy Harper though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 27, 2011)

Garth exists in Young Justice anyway.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2011)

^Yes, but we're talking about the side-kicks here.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

If Donna appears, I think she might get the Garth-treatment. She'll be like one of Diana's top Shield Bearers or some other position close to her. That way they can say "Donna's in the Universe!" while using Cassie instead.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2011)

Plus Cassie has less back-story difficulties to deal with, and they might not want another look-alike with Conner there.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Look-alike?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2011)

Wasn't Wonder Girl originally just Diana?

Googles.

Oh wait never mind. She was some orphan girl.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

Originally she was. Then they put her in the Teen Titans without realizing it. Thus, Donna Troy was born!


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2011)

Please god be Cassie the idea of a 48 year old Martian and 16 week year old boy


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 28, 2011)

A teenager dating a 16 week year old boy honestly isn't all that great either. :/


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Rumor has it that Joker's going to make an appearance in YJ. I really enjoyed Joker in Under the Red Hood. I'd like to see him like that in Young Justice too.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 29, 2011)

He already appeared in the comics.



Too lanky and the hair is all wrong.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah. I noticed that when I was on the YJ wiki.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He already appeared in the comics.
> 
> 
> 
> Too lanky and the hair is all wrong.



Extremely Lanky. 

He looks like lex Luthor would look like if he started growing his hair back.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2011)

My guess is that a major enemy to each of the YJ members mentors will make up The Light. So far we've got... Lex Luthor (Superboy/Superman), Ras Al' Ghul (Robin/Batman), and Ocean Master (Aqualad/Aquaman). I wonder what other villains will be used.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He already appeared in the comics.
> 
> 
> 
> Too lanky and the hair is all wrong.


----------



## Glued (Sep 29, 2011)

Cassie is the daughter of Zeus.

Wally: Magic is a load.
Cassie: Zeus is my dad.
Zeus: .
Wally:


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Cassie is the daughter of Zeus.
> 
> Wally: Magic is a load.
> Cassie: Zeus is my dad.
> ...



"Powerful extradimensional beings with technology far beyond our own who use their technology to personify their perceived duties."

If Mr. Terrific can stay an atheist in the face of the Spectre, thinking Zeus is a bunch of misinterpreted bull is not really that hard.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Wally is the Kid Flash in Young Justice? I thought it was Bart.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope, it's Wally.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 29, 2011)

You think with the comic book base popularity like this one, it go with the current robin/tim drake and kid flash/bart allen.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2011)

^They said it's supposed to represent the beggining of the Age of Superheroes.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> My guess is that a major enemy to each of the YJ members mentors will make up The Light. So far we've got... Lex Luthor (Superboy/Superman), Ras Al' Ghul (Robin/Batman), and Ocean Master (Aqualad/Aquaman). I wonder what other villains will be used.



Perhaps Professor Zoom or just Zoom? Deathstroke wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 30, 2011)

^That's true.

I'm going to take a stab in the dark and guess who the members of the Light are

Ras Al Ghul, Lex Luthor, Ocean Master, Zoom, Circe, Merlyn, and Deathstroke the Terminator.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^That's true.
> 
> I'm going to take a stab in the dark and guess who the members of the Light are
> 
> Ras Al Ghul, Lex Luthor, Ocean Master, Zoom, Circe, Merlyn, and *Deathstroke the Terminator.*


I really doubt that one, would be cool though.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 30, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I've seen this movie, the black dude dies first. ~ Harry Block; Evolution.








but because it's comics, they'll find some way to bring him back, but who knows?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

If Deathstroke makes it in, then he's obviously Robins.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> but because it's comics, they'll find some way to bring him back, but who knows?



Not everybody that dies in comics come back, also for the most part alot of animated adaptiond tend to keep the characters dead if they die


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I really doubt that one, would be cool though.



Why not? He was in Teen Titans.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Why not? He was in Teen Titans.



The problem is for the most part, Deathstroke is just a mercenary, he's hired to do a job and that's it. yes he' cooperated with the Secret Society during Infinite Crisis and so on, but he's still just a mercenary at heart.

Stuff like The Light doesn't seem like Slade's style


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, I could imagine Deathstroke being a big bad boss for Young Justice to go up against, but I just can't see him being connected to a group like the Light.

If they do decide to bring him in, hopefully they don't have to call him Slade this time.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2011)

In terms of The Light though, I wouldn't be surprised to find Vandel Savage is part of the group


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

That episode was raw as fuck, pure action, and Robin and Artemis episode, oh and Robin showing some Nightwing characteristics.


----------



## Glued (Sep 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> *"Powerful extradimensional beings with technology far beyond our own who use their technology to personify their perceived duties."*
> 
> If Mr. Terrific can stay an atheist in the face of the Spectre, thinking Zeus is a bunch of misinterpreted bull is not really that hard.



Zeus smites Wally with a lightning bolt.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 30, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Zeus smites Wally with a lightning bolt.



Wally science's up a lightning shield. WHERE YOU AT NOW, BITCH?!

I missed the first part of the episode, but enjoyed what I saw in the second half. Wally was useful in a way that Robin couldn't handle, Robin looked leaderly and I liked the contrast between how Robin and Artemis reacted and how they were brought up. I also thought the bluffs that Kid Flash and Superboy were making were hilarious.

"And you can't drown a Kryptonian! We don't even breath air!"


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it already over? I wonder why there weren't any promos/previews.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll have to wait until it pops up on YOUTUBE.


----------



## Glued (Sep 30, 2011)

What is this?

Red Inferno got turned into a girl
Red Torpedo got turned into a boy.

In the comics, Inferno was a boy and Torpedo was a girl.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been looking for it, but it's not even on Youtube. I haven't found any promos or previews yet either.


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2011)

It's like a OC fanfiction

You're welcome


----------



## The Big G (Sep 30, 2011)

Even though it was a Robin Artemis episode, lets be honest...it was really an Artemis episode. She should defiantly change her code-name. Using her real name as a code-name is going to screw her over. Especially now that Robin knows who she is. 

Also props for the Babs cameo! 

Kinda surprised it ended up having Red Tornado be the mole...but im pretty sure its a red herring.

I'm also convinced that Kyrpto is stuck in the ball...teaser of a white dog riding on Conner's bike is good proof


----------



## Glued (Sep 30, 2011)

Red Tornado is one of my favorite characters. Yet I don't care that he's been kidnapped by T.O. Morrow.

I'm disappointed in Weisman, he should have spent at least some time developing Big Red's personality, otherwise I might have actually cared.

Hell, Weisman even got the genders of Torpedo and Inferno mixed up.

This is what Red Tornado is
*Spoiler*: __ 









The Big G said:


> Even though it was a Robin Artemis episode, lets be honest...it was really an Artemis episode. She should defiantly change her code-name. Using her real name as a code-name is going to screw her over. Especially now that Robin knows who she is.
> 
> Also props for the Babs cameo!
> 
> ...



He isn't, as you can see upon contact, Red T was re-programmed.


However there were some good things I liked about the episode.
-Wally and Dick coming up with a way to use an EMP pulse.
-Backstory on Artemis


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank god it's finally on youtube.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 30, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Red Tornado is one of my favorite characters. Yet I don't care that he's been kidnapped by T.O. Morrow.
> 
> I'm disappointed in Weisman, he should have spent at least some time developing Big Red's personality, otherwise I might have actually cared.



I do agree on this. He hasn't had much time, and putting stuff in the comic wouldn't really cut it if it were there. It's interesting that he was hired on to do a Red Tornado mini, so you'd think he'd do more with that fact. 

In his defense, we are talking a team with 6 people on it and it seems like he's concentrating on developing the kids more than anything. Each episode has a point in developing SOMETHING.



> Hell, Weisman even got the genders of Torpedo and Inferno mixed up.



HA! Robots don't _have_ genders! TAKE THAT, YOU MAGIC-LOVING BASTARD!!

Also, I think that was done on purpose. I figured they couldn't resist doing the "Fire=Hair" imagery which I kind of saw.



> He isn't, as you can see upon contact, Red T was re-programmed.



Yeah, it seems kind of obvious. The way things worked it looks like they are trying to make you think he was reactivating them, but it could have been done cleaner.



> However there were some good things I liked about the episode.
> -Wally and Dick coming up with a way to use an EMP pulse.



Wally was great! I like that it wasn't Robin just making the thing, but consulting with Wally to make it. It's nice to see he has some skills and a niche. Now he just needs an episode to give him a bit of development.



> -Backstory on Artemis



Yes! It was nice to see her contrasted with Robin and their different lives. For Robin, you never give up: he's watched it, he's trained it, he's lived it. Being partners with Batman, growing up around all the heroes, he has been drilled never to give up, keep thinking, and find a way. Your friends won't give up on you, you don't give up on them.

On the other hand, Artemis comes from a family that when things get tough, it's every man for himself. Sportsmaster left her mom to rot in prison, Cheshire left Artemis with Sportsmaster, and Sportsmaster left when his mom asked him to actually get out of the business. Not only that, but being confronted with overwhelming doom she actually acted like a fucking human and got scared for a moment before coming back. Nice character moment to see


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 30, 2011)

So... Green Arrow and Black Canary had a hot date.

This episode was okay. I did like Artemis' backstory.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Thank god it's finally on youtube.



Can't find it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 30, 2011)

*Part 1*​

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eaReVq5lGs[/YOUTUBE]

*Part 2*​

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i40D9gWrwZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Oct 1, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I do agree on this. He hasn't had much time, and putting stuff in the comic wouldn't really cut it if it were there. It's interesting that he was hired on to do a Red Tornado mini, so you'd think he'd do more with that fact.
> 
> In his defense, we are talking a team with 6 people on it and it seems like he's concentrating on developing the kids more than anything. Each episode has a point in developing SOMETHING.



Kent Nelson, Black Canary and Batman have all gotten more development than Red Tornado.

In fact if Black Canary, Martian Manhunter or Batman had been kidnapped than I might have actually cared due Black Canary's relation with Superboy. Big Red hasn't even taught the kids anything.

The fact remains, the kids never once interacted Big Red.

PS: The Red Tornado maybe a robot, but he also houses the evil wind spirit from planet Rann, Ulthoon in his body. He's magic and science.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 1, 2011)

That was a meh episode. Better than the last one by far but not especially good.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 1, 2011)

"You seem distrait" [Smug robin look]   

That made the episode for me.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 1, 2011)

- Barbra cameo. Please put Batgirl in soon. (Why does she hate Artemis...?)

- Bette Kane cameo? We don't need Flamebird anytime soon though.

- Chesire and Artmis are sisters. Not too interested to be honest.

- SuprerboyxMartion kiss. Keep it off screen please.

- Robin was in the ep again finally.

- Robin editing words again? Great.

- Tornado the mole? Ok...

- ArrowxCanary 'hot date'. Wow ok.

- Episode semi-abruptly ending. Not ok.

- Machine Ball not openning after EMP bomb? Not cool.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 1, 2011)

Red tornado fail


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 1, 2011)

Are episodes 13, 14 and 15 on Youtube yet? If so, could someone possibly send me a link?


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2011)

They haven't aired yet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2011)

Ben chill out, Red Tornado will get his day sooner or later. we'll probably be getting one pretty soon now that this happened.

also I liked the episode, better than the last one, and Robin and Artemis make a pretty good team


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 1, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That was a meh episode. Better than the last one by far but not especially good.




Kaldur > Robin/Aretmis > Flash/Aretmis > Superboy/Megan

I'd call it good but not by any high standards.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 1, 2011)

The kids got their work cut out for them.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 1, 2011)

When did Barbara make a cameo? I must have missed that.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> When did Barbara make a cameo? I must have missed that.



Just after Robin took a photo with Artemis.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah. I went back and found it. Thanks anyways.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2011)

I think this episode showed that Robin is probably the most badass in the crew.

Idk why Aqualad and Superboy get more attention. Robin was purely amazing in this episode.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> I think this episode showed that Robin is probably the most badass in the crew.
> 
> Idk why Aqualad and Superboy get more attention. Robin was purely amazing in this episode.



Everyone knows Robin. Dude's Robin, after all. Guys like Superboy and Aqualad are fairly new to the audience and need more establishing than Robin does.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, I think we all know who Cheshire is now.  Definitely explains their interaction before.

Also got some background on Artemis' family. I'm guessing her father is either abusive, or unreliable, and I never would have thought her mother was in jail. Wonder what she did. But it certainly explains why she's so hard on her daughter about school.

And the invasion of the Reds surprised the shit out of me. As someone who doesn't read comics, I have no idea who or what those other robots were.

And again  at the M'gann-Conner romance.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Also got some background on Artemis' family. I'm guessing her father is either abusive, or unreliable, and I never would have thought her mother was in jail. Wonder what she did. But it certainly explains why she's so hard on her daughter about school.



Hint: We've seen him on the show a couple times. He's not a particularly nice guy.



> And the invasion of the Reds surprised the shit out of me. As someone who doesn't read comics, I have no idea who or what those other robots were.



You were surprised by Red Torpedo and Red Inferno?

Man, wait until you see Red _*Volcano*_.


----------



## Glued (Oct 1, 2011)

A little thought has always bothered me.

Why does T.O. Morrow make all his Elemental Androids red all the time.

Red Tornado
Red Torpedo
Red Volcano
Red Inferno.

Why Red?


----------



## Glued (Oct 1, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> The kids got their work cut out for them.



You could say that Red Tornado left Young Justice...breathless.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 1, 2011)

So Red Tornado was the mole? I'll be honest, I never saw it coming.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 1, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> I think this episode showed that Robin is probably the most badass in the crew.
> 
> Idk why Aqualad and Superboy get more attention. Robin was purely amazing in this episode.



What Guy Gardner said. This is the first television show that Kaldur and Superboy have been on. And Aqualad's new even to the comics.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> A little thought has always bothered me.
> 
> Why does T.O. Morrow make all his Elemental Androids red all the time.
> 
> ...



He's a stickler for three things:

1) Uniformity
2) Rhyming
3) Good Martinis


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 1, 2011)

They can say Robin is Dick Grayson all they want but after this episode he is definitely Tim Drake. Pretty good episode, was not expecting Red to be the mole. Or 'hacked' or whatever the hell they did to him.

The only weak spot about this show is the art when they are out of costume, and Superboy's voice actor. Dude's facial emotions never match his tone of voice.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2011)

I was surprised on how early the Superboy/Miss Martian romance couple was. I thought it would follow the cliche that they would end up together late in the series.

Together now. . . eh. Must be setting up for some eventual break-up due to some conflict.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 1, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> The kids got their work cut out for them.



Well as you can see he's already taken out Red Arrow.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I was surprised on how early the Superboy/Miss Martian romance couple was. I thought it would follow the cliche that they would end up together late in the series.
> 
> Together now. . . eh. Must be setting up for some eventual break-up due to some conflict.



It's setting up the inevitable Connor is the REAL mole/sleeper agent on the group, and is a ticking time bomb, waiting to be activated.

Insert Ben's Superboy pic here.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's setting up the inevitable Connor is the REAL mole/sleeper agent on the group, and is a ticking time bomb, waiting to be activated.
> 
> Insert Ben's Superboy pic here.



My prediction: Connor is the first one to die in season one. 

Him and probably Aqualad *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> My prediction: Connor is the first one to die in season one.
> 
> Him and probably Aqualad *crosses fingers*.



I see it being M'gann. The Light activate thier failsafe, Connnor goes berserk and kills M'gann when she tries to stop him.

She's the most expendable of the group irregardless


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I see it being M'gann. The Light activate thier failsafe, Connnor goes berserk and kills M'gann when she tries to stop him.
> 
> She's the most expendable of the group irregardless



Pretty much. That's why they are building up the relationship so hard: To rip it to pieces in the most violent way possible.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Pretty much. That's why they are building up the relationship so hard: To rip it to pieces in the most violent way possible.



Adding to this, I have the feeling that when Connor gets his switch pulled, it will be followed by his first time using heat vision.

What better way to destroy a romance by killing your girlfriend with the thing she's the most scared of after all


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't see megan dieing, as far as most expendable its superboy, kal, and artemis.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2011)

It won't be Kaldur, the Core 3 are going to be safe from deaths probably.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I see it being M'gann. The Light activate thier failsafe, Connnor goes berserk and kills M'gann when she tries to stop him.
> 
> She's the most expendable of the group irregardless



An even better way to wrap up the first season. By doing this we'll lose having to hear her irksome catchphrase "Hell M'gan" and of their squickish underage relationship. Excellent simply excellent! Although, I would've approved of it being Connor but by being M'gann they can rectify who he was originally promised to in YJ by killing off M'gan and bringing in Cassie next season.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 1, 2011)

And we will have the exact same relationship all over again, except this time she'll be blond.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> And we will have the exact same relationship all over again, except this time she'll be blond.



Cassie probably won;t be near as bubbly and annoying as M'gann is though...as long as they don't make her the head bitch she turned into during Teen Titans i;ll be happy with her charactization.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> And we will have the exact same relationship all over again, except this time she'll be blond.



Actually, Cassie is several times different than M'gann is. M'gan is a ditz (YJ cartoon M'gann is a badly written one however) while Cassie is all serious and treasures her friendship with Tim who Connor and Cassie all hang out with or are teamed up with whenever out in the field. Cassie also somewhat has some anger issues and was able to profess her love to Connor and didn't happen all out of nowhere like Connor and Cassie kissing while in different forms.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 1, 2011)

Cassie has impulse control problems, mainly rage.


And wtf is with 'M'gann dies', Kaldur has a gigantic target painted on his back owing to the existence and presence of Dick Grayson in this show.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 1, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Cassie has impulse control problems, mainly rage.
> 
> 
> And wtf is with 'M'gann dies', Kaldur has a gigantic target painted on his back owing to the existence and presence of Dick Grayson in this show.


everyone likes Kaldur though so, yeah. die Megan.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 1, 2011)

Cromer said:


> And wtf is with 'M'gann dies'.



Wishful thinking. Megan is an abomination whose absence would improve the show.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2011)

M'gann dying would be perfect.

New episode was pretty good, giving more backstory into Artemis and her and Robin finally having alot of use on the team.

Artemis as a whole is a likable character.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 2, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Cassie has impulse control problems, mainly rage.
> 
> 
> And wtf is with 'M'gann dies', Kaldur has a gigantic target painted on his back owing to the existence and presence of Dick Grayson in this show.



No he doesn't. He already said that he'd step down when Robin was ready.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 2, 2011)

So what's with everyone saying M'Gann is in her 40s? Is that a comics thing or did I miss something?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 2, 2011)

Perhaps Miss Martian's death would be the catalyst for Aqualad to step down as leader of the team, with Robin taking his place.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 2, 2011)

All M'gaan haters can gtfo, she won't die




but I do think she and connor will have a 'lover's spat' if you will


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 2, 2011)

I think she said that she was 48 years old in Martian years or something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Cromer (Oct 2, 2011)

I like how Clark suddenly has a porn star beard.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 2, 2011)

Clark will only accept Connor if he kills that insufferable Martian girl.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 2, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> So what's with everyone saying M'Gann is in her 40s? Is that a comics thing or did I miss something?





Lee-Sensei said:


> I think she said that she was 48 years old in Martian years or something.



A year on Mars is slightly shorter than twice an Earth year, so she should be in her 30s if they're counting by that. So either MM is a lying whore (my money's on this one), or Weissman just doesn't realize the length of a Martian year. 

Or maybe they just have a different way of measuring time on Mars. It could be any number of things.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 2, 2011)

Or she could have told them how old she was in Earth years.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 2, 2011)

Cromer said:


> I like how Clark suddenly has a porn star beard.



I believe it's supposed to be a cleft chin.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 2, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> It won't be Kaldur, the Core 3 are going to be safe from deaths probably.



Kaldur is NOT the core 3. The core 3 is Robin, Impulse, Superboy. The only people with targets to there back are Kaldur and Artemis.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 2, 2011)

The only ones safe from death are Robin, Impulse, and Superboy considering how big names they are. Especially Robin.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

There is no Impulse in this show.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Kaldur is NOT the core 3. The core 3 is Robin, Impulse, Superboy. The only people with targets to there back are Kaldur and Artemis.



In the comics yes, but in this show it's Robin, Kid Flash and Aqualad...as part of the original team members they should be safe for at least this season.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 2, 2011)

I loved episode 14. lol at robin getting traught


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> I loved episode 14. lol at robin getting traught



Just another day at work for him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 2, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> In the comics yes, but in this show it's Robin, Kid Flash and Aqualad...as part of the original team members they should be safe for at least this season.



Actually show wise its Red arrow, Robin and Kid flash. Kaldur while a founding member, isn't necessarily one of the boys.  

Was I the only one a tad disappointed that only robots (granted they are "super" robots) managed to invade the cave and take everyone out effortlessly. Was I the only one expecting robin to be in the middle of breaking one of those robots when Artemis showed up? 

Changed yj robin for tt robin, artemis walks in sees the place wrecked, with robin bandaging his wrist. Artemis asked what happened, robin shrugs "just robots"


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

TT Robin would just try to take them head on and get wrecked.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 2, 2011)

Robin would have been wrecking. It takes major balls to attack robin and his team in there _own house_. Young justice? Just walk right in, passwords under the door mat. You need to be a reality warper or a team specifically recruited to counter every strength the titans has to even have a remote chance of not getting your ass kicked by the anti-personal weapons robin and cyborg make for the lolz. Young justice? Meh robots. 110 pound artemis almost knocked one over by stepping on one of them.

Lets make a who is most likely to die pool.


Behold the picture, inline with my predictions the people most likely to die are upfront, least likely to die in the back. Superboy being squarely in the middle, is a wild card, i see heel face turn in the near/far future, doesn't matter. 

Here is my reasons for kaldur to die.
1. Not apart of the core 3 in the comics. 
2. Even while being one of the founding members, he is not part of the power trio of red arrow, kid flash and robin. 
3. He is the most mature character in the series, a series about immature kids stumbling through life making mistakes and saving the world. Having captain serious around is a buzz kill for the writers.
4. He is taking robins place and though he says he will step down, we are assuming that it will be his choice, he may just pass the torch while covered in his own blood.
5. He is a part of AQUAMAN!! being anywhere near that guy means cruel, meaningless death to anyone even remotely associated with him and no one else. 
6. Piggy backing off 5, he is has no real closeness with anyone, not megan, not robin, not kid flash, not artemis. He stands alone in a room full of children, playing part baby sister, part adult, part why the fuck am I here? His only real friend is superboy, who when he eventually loses his cherry, will probably be further away from his flying brick personality that allowed those two to bond so well. 

Artemis.
1. Red arrow
2. Getting far more character development than anyone in the series, side from superboy
3. potential kid flash love interest...you don't want to be the flash girlfriend...
4. piggy back from 3, kid flash wants to fuck megan, megan and superboy want to fuck each other, and artemis can't figure out why she wants to fuck kid flash. kid flash needs to grow up....
5. Artemis is related not one but _2_ bad guys....that won't end well....
6. not only is artemis getting the most character development, her story is a sobbing soap opera and nothing says dark like killing the one character that is trying her hardest not to fail


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 2, 2011)

Well YJ Robin doesn't have crazy super strength like his TT counterpart. YJ Robin relies on stealth, hacking, and strategy. TT Robin pretty much just jumps around and beats things with a stick.

But YJ Robin is a lot cooler imo because he actually seems like Dick Grayson. Loved seeing him come up to Artemis as a random freshman, snap a pic, saying "We'll laugh about this later" before just disappearing again.


----------



## Glued (Oct 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Robin would have been wrecking. It takes major balls to attack robin and his team in there _own house_. Young justice? Just walk right in, passwords under the door mat. You need to be a reality warper or a team specifically recruited to counter every strength the titans has to even have a remote chance of not getting your ass kicked by the anti-personal weapons robin and cyborg make for the lolz. Young justice? Meh robots. 110 pound artemis almost knocked one over by stepping on one of them.



TT Robin could beat Cinderblock with his bare hands. They don't have that level of toonforce in Young Justice where an ordinary human being can defeat a heavily enhanced metahuman. 

And these are not just robots, they're robots created by T.O. Morrow. 

And as for weaknesses, Red Inferno has an edge over both Kaldur and Megan, who are vulnerable to heat. Red Torpedo is a more powerful water elemental than Kaldur as well.

Also as stated before, YJ has a mole.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 2, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Well YJ Robin doesn't have crazy super strength like his TT counterpart. YJ Robin relies on stealth, hacking, and strategy. TT Robin pretty much just jumps around and beats things with a stick.
> 
> But YJ Robin is a lot cooler imo because he actually seems like Dick Grayson. Loved seeing him come up to Artemis as a random freshman, snap a pic, saying "We'll laugh about this later" before just disappearing again.



YJ Robin is soooo not Dick Grayson. He is all tim drake.

Benforce i don't know, batman takes out supervillians in the same universe movies (a certain public enemy movie comes to mind) with his barehands when he really shouldn't. And besides robin being a badass is well badass (cause thats the only way a 13 year old crime fighter works), though not every incarnation of robin needs to solo cinderblock (which again was fucking awesome) they do need some level of +1, i'm motherfucking robin. I've only seen that twice in this series, a flash of that in the recent episode and the kaldur episode.

From the footage it looked like there entire team was beaten by red torpedo, than locked up. My problem with that is well..err, only kid flash should have been t.k.o'ed by that. even if kaldur couldn't water bend that much water.... megan already showed us what she does to robots and superboy? Dear lord. If red torando was there, ok (suck all the oxygen from the air? gg heroes), but i don't know too many plot holes i kinda stopped carrying and just watched. Don't get me wrong i liked the ep, but err, yeah....


----------



## Glued (Oct 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> YJ Robin is soooo not Dick Grayson. He is all tim drake.
> 
> *Benforce i don't know, batman takes out supervillians in the same universe movies (a certain public enemy movie comes to mind) with his barehands when he really shouldn't. And besides robin being a badass is well badass (cause thats the only way a 13 year old crime fighter works), though not every incarnation of robin needs to solo cinderblock (which again was fucking awesome)* they do need some level of +1, i'm motherfucking robin. I've only seen that twice in this series, a flash of that in the recent episode and the kaldur episode.



Its not awesome, its not badass, its stupid.

Public Enemies was written by Jeph Loeb. I'm not even going to follow up on that bull.


----------



## Glued (Oct 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> From the footage it looked like there entire team was beaten by red torpedo, than locked up. My problem with that is well..err, only kid flash should have been t.k.o'ed by that.



We never saw the whole fight. 

Red Inferno has the edge on Megan, Martians are pyrophobic.



> even if kaldur couldn't water bend that much water.... megan already showed us what she does to robots and superboy?



Kaldur is nothing to Red Torpedo. Red Torpedo in comics could leach the water straight out of everyone's brain.



> Dear lord. If red torando was there, ok (suck all the oxygen from the air? gg heroes), but i don't know too many plot holes i kinda stopped carrying and just watched. Don't get me wrong i liked the ep, but err, yeah....



Red Tornado soloed the Justice League when he became Tornado Tyrant.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its not awesome, its not badass, its stupid.
> 
> Public Enemies was written by Jeph Loeb. I'm not even going to follow up on that bull.



For once, the rule of cool wins. I'm sorry but to me, that was pure win, especially in the context of the situation. I hold nothing against you for finding that arg. 

And yeah the camera did cut out before the fight happened but..... megan being afraid of fire hasn't popped up in 12 episodes, kaldur while not waterbending, is still as strong as superboy and obviously these versions of reds aren't as powerful as they were in the comic. Also meh, artemis again managing to move one, kinda draws blanks on how the yj team got stomped so handily. But thats not entirely the biggest plot hole, just the one i want to rant at before heading to work.


----------



## Glued (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you not see the episode, Red Torpedo attacked Robin and Artemis while they were in the showers, and she wasn't even in the room. Red Inferno created a spinning pillar of fire that followed Artemis and Robin.

Kaldur has not shown that level of manipulation.

Kaldur is not as strong as superboy, Superboy kicked his ass as well as Wally and Robin in his debut episode. Without any training. Kaldur even tried to hold him with an electric full nelson and it didn't work.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 2, 2011)

And I wonder Wuzzman, what makes you say that this Robin is all Tim Drake? Because he's pretty much 21st century Dick Grayson + pants to me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> YJ Robin is soooo not Dick Grayson. He is all tim drake.



Not at all.

Tim isn't half the jokester this Robin is, nor does he think on the fly like this Robin does.

Yea they both have tech skill, but that's just because that makes sense for a modernized Robin.

And yea, it's really annoying when Batfam members get crazy superstrength/durability out of nowhere. I'd rather see them kick ass through intelligence or stealth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Wuzzyman said:
			
		

> megan being afraid of fire hasn't popped up in 12 episodes


 
It was addressed in the tie-in comic when Kid Flash wanted to go camping.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Tim isn't half the jokester this Robin is, nor does he think on the fly like this Robin does.
> 
> ...



To add to that you notice subtle tension with Robin and Bats throughout the show , which is all dick the rest of the robins didn't had tension until they got little older. 
Also the fact that he does that creepy laugh whenever he disappears /stealth is a dead give away as dick does that to put his enemies nerves at a chilling manner since he was under the bat's shadow and didn't have that fear factor.


----------



## Glued (Oct 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It was addressed in the tie-in comic when Kid Flash wanted to go camping.



Kaldur also mentioned that megan and him were vulnerable to heat in the Dr. Fate episode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Did you not see the episode, Red Torpedo attacked Robin and Artemis while they were in the showers, and she wasn't even in the room. Red Inferno created a spinning pillar of fire that followed Artemis and Robin.
> 
> Kaldur has not shown that level of manipulation.
> 
> Kaldur is not as strong as superboy, Superboy kicked his ass as well as Wally and Robin in his debut episode. Without any training. Kaldur even tried to hold him with an electric full nelson and it didn't work.



Ben does kaldur has to manipulate water to be fast and strong enough to punch said robot in the face? Does kaldur need to manipulate water to not get t.k.o'ed by a flash flood? And that was kinda reconned later with kaldur being able to wrestle superboy to a near stand still before getting tossed on his ass.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 3, 2011)

episode was pretty damn cool. robin was awesome.

not a big fan of the whole "villain knocks hero unconcious then leaves" thing. thats always annoying.


----------



## Glued (Oct 3, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Ben does kaldur has to manipulate water to be fast and strong enough to punch said robot in the face? Does kaldur need to manipulate water to not get t.k.o'ed by a flash flood? And that was kinda reconned later with kaldur being able to wrestle superboy to a near stand still before getting tossed on his ass.



Nothing got retconned, Kaldur and Superboy had a wrestling match, nothing more. It wasn't a fight. Plus Superboy was trying to show off his skill, rather than his strength in the wrestling match. From the first show we know that Kaldur can merely keep Superbory in a full nelso for a few seconds.

We all know that Superboy is the strongest brick on the team.

Secondly we never got to see the whole fight, all four cameras were destroyed and we know for a fact that Red Inferno was there with Torpedo.

In fact if you look at the way the cameras were taken out, there was not only water there, but fire. Robin even states, explosion took out the camera. 

Man I wish there was a way I could record pictures from the show.

In Robin's recording, the final scene was Megan and Kaldur hit by a wall of flame.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 3, 2011)

I wasn't to bothered by the team getting taken out by the Reds. They seem pretty powerful and from the looks of the cameras, they tried to go head to head with two power houses and Kaldur and Megan are susceptible to fire. It makes sense. IMO


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 3, 2011)

And KF is probably pretty susceptible to a guy who can easily flood a room.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes that to, exactly. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2011)

I remember Green Arrow and Black Canary having a date on Justice League, was that a reference to their JL mission? Like the time lines are the same?

//over thinking


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2011)

Darc said:


> I remember Green Arrow and Black Canary having a date on Justice League, was that a reference to their JL mission? Like the time lines are the same?
> 
> //over thinking



No the timelines aren't the same, they're just carrying their relationship over from the comics.


----------



## Glued (Oct 5, 2011)

Green Arrow and BC
Superman and Lois
Peter and Felicia Hardy (Shut up Mary Jane fangirls)
Ralph and Sue
Barda and Mr. Miracle
Guy Gardner and Tora

Some relations are just iconic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Green Arrow and BC
> Superman and Lois
> Peter and Felicia Hardy (Shut up Mary Jane fangirls)
> Ralph and Sue
> ...





But since we're on the topic of relationships, I really hope we see more of Barbara/Batgirl as the series goes on. I'd love to see an episode where KF is justcracking Dick/Babs jokes the whole time.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 5, 2011)

Peter and MJ is far more iconic than Peter and felicia , though I prefer the latter.


----------



## Glued (Oct 5, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> But since we're on the topic of relationships, I really hope we see more of Barbara/Batgirl as the series goes on. I'd love to see an episode where KF is justcracking Dick/Babs jokes the whole time.



Dick + Kory> Dick + Babs.



>





[YOUTUBE]mRPEYgmyMBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dick + Kory> Dick + Babs.



Do you really think they're going to do Robin/Starfire in this show? 

And both relationships have their moments. I like Dick/Babs as a first love kind of thing that both of them laugh about when they're adults.

If anybody were to end up with Babs long term I'd want it to be Ted Kord ha.

And don't deny the guy love. Guy and Kyle are totally heterosexual life partners. 

But I do really like Guy and Tora.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2011)

So it looks Barbara is Robin's girlfriend in the show?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Green Arrow and BC
> Superman and Lois
> Peter and Felicia Hardy (Shut up Mary Jane fangirls)
> Ralph and Sue
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 6, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> So it looks Barbara is Robin's girlfriend in the show?



Feel like they're more friends/co workers at this point. Maybe though, who knows?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 6, 2011)

Supes face hahahahaha


----------



## Cromer (Oct 6, 2011)

I love how Supes face just looks like he's about to scream 'DAMMIT DIDIO!!!'


----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> So it looks Barbara is Robin's girlfriend in the show?



Is Barbara 12 also? What episode was she in?


----------



## Glued (Oct 6, 2011)

All this means is that Superman and Lois can fall in love all over again.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Is Barbara 12 also? What episode was she in?


She was in the newest ep, but she looked older/taller than Dick. I think she will be 15 or 16.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> All this means is that Superman and Lois can fall in love all over again.


true enough.


----------



## Glued (Oct 7, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> true enough.



[YOUTUBE]eIq1dZyLDkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 7, 2011)

I prefer the Teen Titans Brain to this YJ version.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 7, 2011)

Did the latest episode come out.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 7, 2011)

So wait, John Stewart is the GL in this show? I could swear the one I saw in that league gathering at the end of the second episode was white. Unless this League has two for some reason.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 7, 2011)

?cureuil fou said:


> So wait, John Stewart is the GL in this show? I could swear the one I saw in that league gathering at the end of the second episode was white. Unless this League has two for some reason.



There was two. John and Hal, too make both fanbasses happy.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 7, 2011)

I completely support Aqualad's choice in not telling the team anything.  If he did, and one of them was the mole, it'd have tipped off the Light. So it was totally not worth the risk. Robin, Kid Flash, and Superboy can have their little bitch fits. Oh, and I'm also just noticing the previous episode where Megan almost died was almost poetic justice for how she almost let Aqualad die in the desert. Sweet fucking justice eludes us all.

I like this version of the Brain's voice way better than the Teen Titans version, and I wonder of Monsieur Mallah was unable to speak in this series? 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Do you really think they're going to do Robin/Starfire in this show?



From what I heard, there will be no Robin romance in this series.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2011)

heh I think it is worth the risk tipping the mole off if Kaldur plays his cards right.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 7, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I like this version of the Brain's voice way better than the Teen Titans version, and I wonder of Monsieur Mallah was unable to speak in this series?



You mean, he doesn't sound like an evil Stephen Hawking anymore?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 7, 2011)

I liked evil Stephen Hawking. 

I know Brain is supposed to be French but that accent is just obnoxious. It was amusing in Brave and the Bold, which doesn't take itself serious, but in a show that's supposed to be srsbsns it's way out of place.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll have to watch this on YouTube tomorrow


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 8, 2011)

Great episode 
Good to have Captain Marvel,The Brain,and Monsieur Mallah(Shame that he didn't talk in this episode but maybe they will save it for another episode) on the show
My favorite parts are Captain Marvel fighting Elephants and the funny scene with Kid Flash wearing Mallah's Hat XD


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nevermind popped up on icefilms a few minutes ago.

EDIT:
Solid episode. Could do without the MM/Superboy interactions but whatever.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh wait the ending not crap? Say it ain't so. Kaldur is so going to die, he is like the only one not 5 years old. What was the point of the brain being in india? In the hopes of trapping random super heroes? Ok if that was the plan "that" would be awesome, but meh, the writers aren't that smart or subtle. The episode gets plus points for tying in the venom and the collars. Hope to see more self mining, to bring the whole tangle mess together. Kaldur being awesome is always a good episode. 8/10. Lolz at superboy being the clingy immature one in a relationship instigated by the girl whose been trying to get her some superboy since episode one. They really do make the perfect couple.


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Superboy has followed in the steps of Superman, he has tamed wild beasts of the jungle.

[YOUTUBE]CYftgjODlDk[/YOUTUBE]

A shame he did not slaughter one of those wolves and wear it as a cape.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

That superman would kill the young justice superman and wear his cape on top of his own and would have raised superboy like a son. Cause he is THAT manly.


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> That superman would kill the young justice superman and wear his cape on top of his own and would have raised superboy like a son. Cause he is THAT manly.



Young Justice Superman isn't Superman. Superman raised the son of General Zod as his own.


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Best thing about this episode, Superboy didn't lose the S Shield. He didn't disgrace the Shield, YES!!!

Respect the Shield.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Best thing about this episode, Superboy didn't lose the S Shield. He didn't disgrace the Shield, YES!!!
> 
> Respect the Shield.



True, the fact that superboy isn't shirtless this ep makes me happy.


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Wait a minute, I just realized something.

The wolf, it was white.

I believe that YJ has now been infiltrated by another mole, the Ultrahumanite. Often, Humanite takes different bodies and forms. Such as a white Gorilla. Or a white T-Rex in brave and bold.

[Youtube]jJx_f3FUjJQ[/Youtube]


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wait a minute, I just realized something.
> 
> The wolf, it was white.
> 
> ...



too bloody brilliant for this show. if your lucky some writer may remember that in season 5...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 8, 2011)

Shazam!!!!


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2011)

Kaldur should have slapped the shit out of all of them.


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Kaldur slap Superboy...yeah right. The kid makes sonic booms simply by jumping.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 8, 2011)

So is the wolf a DC character?


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> So is the wolf a DC character?



I believe he's the Ultrahumanite in disguise.

However it is possible that he may be Rex the Wonder Dog or Streak the Wonder Dog.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 8, 2011)

oh hey, another YJ episode that shows how everyone on the team besides Kaldur is unlikeable and anti-fun.


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 8, 2011)

Am I to understand that the Brain and Monsieur Mallah were.. lovers?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> oh hey, another YJ episode that shows how everyone on the team besides Kaldur is unlikeable and anti-fun.



Those are the best episodes


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Kno7 said:


> Am I to understand that the Brain and Monsieur Mallah were.. lovers?



Yep, they were.

Brain once took over Robot-man's (from Doom Patrol) body and he kissed Mala.

Robot-man was so pissed off that he blew himself up, literally.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 8, 2011)

What is this, I don't even...


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> What is this, I don't even...



They're gay evil scientists. Deal with it.

One put his mind inside a gorilla, the other put his head in a machine.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 8, 2011)

Everyone turned on Kaldur. He did the right thing though.



Ben Grimm said:


> Kaldur slap Superboy...yeah right. The kid makes sonic booms simply by jumping.



Give him some Kryptonite and he'll curl up like a baby.


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone find it amusing, that Batman left a 10-year-old to play den mother. Sure he may have the Wisdom of Solomon, but he's still a 10-year-old, easily distracted by tigers.

And also Triceratopses

[YOUTUBE]M9oolBoJsUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> They're gay evil scientists. Deal with it.
> 
> One put his mind inside a gorilla, the other put his head in a machine.



ah ok that makes more sense, was wondering how that union ever happened.

DC scientists sure love putting their minds/souls in other beings but they have their reasons I guess, wasn't giganta dying of a blood disease or something?


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> ah ok that makes more sense, was wondering how that union ever happened.
> 
> DC scientists sure love putting their minds/souls in other beings but they have their reasons I guess, wasn't giganta dying of a blood disease or something?



Yeah she tried putting her brain in Wonder Woman's body, but that got messed up and she ended up inside a Gorilla. She later transferred her mind into the body of a circus strong woman who had the ability to change her size.

You know, the Ultrahumanite, the very first Super villain in the history of Supervillains and Superman's original nemesis ended up in a Gorilla as well.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 8, 2011)

I love connors RAAHH I PROTECT GF! yes connor , the girl who can phase through objects, shapeshift, lift objects with her mind, establish telepathic links and turn invisible really needs help from your crude ass


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love connors RAAHH I PROTECT GF! yes connor , the girl who can phase through objects, shapeshift, lift objects with her mind, establish telepathic links and turn invisible really needs help from your crude ass



Megan actually stuck up for herself this episode instead of being just a fangirl.

I also like how Superboy is beginning to show some compassion like Superman. The way he keeps on collecting strays.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 8, 2011)

And for the third episode in a row,  at the Superbot-M'gann romance.



Kno7 said:


> Am I to understand that the Brain and Monsieur Mallah were.. lovers?



They're supposed to be, but I doubt they are in this series.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 8, 2011)

I really can't handle any more SuperboyxMegan bubblegum romance, it's nauseating.
 Kaldur did his thing as usual, but really this show needs more Roy.  Every time roy has the focus, he kills it. He's easily the best character in the show. I don't really care too much for Superboy's character, he needs to stop being emo angsty. He's turning into Sasuke.

Kaldur and Red Arrow just need to have their own buddy cop spinoff, I like seeing them work together.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 8, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I really can't handle any more SuperboyxMegan bubblegum romance, it's nauseating.
> Kaldur did his thing as usual, but really this show needs more Roy.  Every time roy has the focus, he kills it. He's easily the best character in the show. I don't really care too much for Superboy's character, he needs to stop being emo angsty. He's turning into Sasuke.



Same

Also thank you wikipedia


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel like killing a kitten every time someone inaccurately compares a character to Sasuke. One is a teenage boy with a chip on his shoulders the other is a disgrace.


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah Superboy tried to reach out to Superman, he apologized to Miss Martian for overreacting, he tried to reach out to Superman again, he then reaches out to Black Canary and discuss his problems. Superboy this episode at least shows that he does have compassion within him.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 8, 2011)

I effing love me some Captain Marvel!




Ben Grimm said:


> Anyone find it amusing, that Batman left a 10-year-old to play den mother. Sure he may have the Wisdom of Solomon, but he's still a 10-year-old, easily distracted by tigers.




I'm pretty sure Batman did it on purpose to give Billy a chance to interact with people (closer to) his own age. He'd probably been pestering Batman about it too lol.

It's cool how they introduced Mr. Tawky Tawny in a nice nod to the Marvel family.

Also Kid's "damn dirty ape!" line was priceless


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Wally Ruined the line.

He said, "You darn dirty ape."

Darn, what hell is Darn. Who uses Darn. Darn the man who replaced damn with darn.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah she tried putting her brain in Wonder Woman's body, but that got messed up and she ended up inside a Gorilla. She later transferred her mind into the body of a circus strong woman who had the ability to change her size.
> 
> You know, the Ultrahumanite, the very first Super villain in the history of Supervillains and Superman's original nemesis ended up in a Gorilla as well.



Comic Creators sure like the gorilla trope...my favorite though comes from Image...and a reacurring villian of the Savage Dragon.

Brainiape, Essentially at first a straight up parody of Gorilla Grodd and a member of the Vicious Circle would later be revealed that the human brain atop his head, was the irradiated brain of Adolph Hitler...this would coincide with a crossover with Hellboy, giant monsters attacks chicago and a zombie mage trying to find his boss a new body.

All of this happened within two issues by the way


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Comic Creators sure like the gorilla trope...my favorite though comes from Image...and a reacurring villian of the Savage Dragon.
> 
> Brainiape, Essentially at first a straight up parody of Gorilla Grodd and a member of the Vicious Circle would later be revealed that the human brain atop his head, was the irradiated brain of Adolph Hitler...this would coincide with a crossover with Hellboy, giant monsters attacks chicago and a zombie mage trying to find his boss a new body.



Shit sounds just plain awesome.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wally Ruined the line.
> 
> He said, "You darn dirty ape."
> 
> Darn, what hell is Darn. Who uses Darn. Darn the man who replaced damn with darn.



Did he really? I didn't even realize. I think my brain just automatically rewrote it as "damn"


----------



## Furious George (Oct 8, 2011)

It really would have been much better to have him day "dumb" dirty ape. Going with "darn" was a good way to remind everyone that you are neutering a classic film line.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 8, 2011)

As usual, Batman steals the show:

"I *never* joke about the mission"

Or Captain Marvel and Aqualad:

CM: He stopped everybody with one word.
AL: Because Batman is...Batman


By the way, I'm not really a fan of Billy Batson hanging with the kids, simply because some bright spark on the writing team might get the idea to put the World's Mightiest Mortal in a similar state to Red Arrow WRT the team, and accompanying depowering (though it seems he got depowered here too.)

Nice episode, all in all.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wally Ruined the line.
> 
> He said, "You darn dirty ape."
> 
> Darn, what hell is Darn. Who uses Darn. Darn the man who replaced damn with darn.



I thought I was the only one who hated this line. If you're going to replace damn with darn then don't use damn in the first place. *Damn* Kid shows!


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

Must be that 52 nonsense. We all know that hal jordon is too much of a puss to land a hit on batman.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> As much as I dislike Hal Jordan, this picture was worth it.



Guy's face


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __



that's fucking robin.


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2011)

?cureuil fou said:


> Guy's face



Yep, Guy was really happy when that happen.



Wuzzman said:


> Must be that 52 nonsense. We all know that hal jordon is too much of a puss to land a hit on batman.



Nope it was one of the first things that Hal did when he came back in rebirth.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 8, 2011)

I really wanted Freddie Freeman and Mary Marvel to make appearances in the latest episode.

Otherwise, it was a pretty fun episode.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> that's fucking robin.



Robin........ the side kick


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

Uncle Marvel made the episode for me.


----------



## The810kid (Oct 9, 2011)

This was a solid episode. It had good emphasis on the team. I like Conner but since he's gotten with M'gann he's becoming obnoxious in my eyes. M'gann could have died  uggh hjackass Kaldur could have died to but did you ever consider that. Robin and Kid Flash were PMSiing pretty bad to. Kaldur's a good  leader but he was too soft spoken this episode. It be cool if Red Arrow joins and becomes co leader because he'd put the team in there place.

my likes- Captain Marvel, Batman being Batman, Brain, Kaldur telling the team to finally stfu and Some of Wally's jokes, Ms Martian sticking it to Superboy

my dislikes- Superboy being over protective, The whoel team acting like some bitter bitches, and Kaldur being too soft early on.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 9, 2011)

Robin? Unlikable? Did I read your post right nightblade?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 9, 2011)

Captain Marvel was great this episode
I hated how the team was bitching at Aqualad though I really hope he doesn't turn into Batman Jr just because it worked for once.


----------



## Darc (Oct 9, 2011)

The animation on Batman the Brave and the Bold sucks in my eyes, can't get into that show.

This episode was awesome, I thought the Tiger might of been Beast Boy 



Ben Grimm said:


> Nope it was one of the first things that Hal did when he came back in rebirth.



Why would he do that? Tho, I'm sure Bats got right back up and kicked his ass


----------



## Glued (Oct 9, 2011)

Darc said:


> Why would he do that? Tho, I'm sure Bats got right back up and kicked his ass



Hal Jordan came back life, Batman doesn't trust him since Hal was genocidal killer before he came back to life, Hal Jordan has killed more people in the DC universe than anyone else except for the Anti Montior. Even though it was retconned that Hal was possessed at the time, Batman does not trust him.

Hal is about to lead the Green Lanterns against Ganthet possessed by Parallax.

Batman wraps a rope around Hal's arm, rope is burned off.

Batman puts his hand on Hal's shoulder. Hal turns around and punches Batman in the face.

Few issues later, Hal allows Batman to punch him in the face to make Batman feel better.


----------



## hehey (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't tell me that Batman is the only hero whose uneasy about Hal Jordan and the whole genocidal maniac thing...


----------



## Glued (Oct 9, 2011)

hehey said:


> Don't tell me that Batman is the only hero whose uneasy about Hal Jordan and the whole genocidal maniac thing...





Since it was retconned that Hal was possessed no one seems to care except some of his fellow lanterns. Boudicca was pissed due to the fact Hal had cut off her hand. 

A bunch of the named lanterns that Hal had killed have come back to life. They were merely held captive by the Manhunters. Tomar Tu came half way across the universe to kill Hal.

However it was never explained how Kilowog came back to life. Kilowog and Hal seem to get along as if nothing ever even happened.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Oct 9, 2011)

I really like Young Justice. Its not perfect, but its an animated super hero show going in the right direction. 

Does anyone else feel that kid flash is to slow in this show? He doesn't really show off speed at all. I recall that in one episode, where they fought Amazo and Robin caught up to kid flash on a motorcycle when they were heading to the battle area. Kid Flash left early and he still got caught up to.


----------



## Glued (Oct 9, 2011)

All the Meta Humans in young justice are severely depowered.

Its the only way to explain how a mutant elephant (Even wit kryptonian venom) can push around Captain Marvel.

Except for Kaldur, his water manipulation is better than his comic counterpart, however is lightning manipulation is much weaker.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2011)

Telepathic bickering was way lulzy.

Also, "Superboy, are you online or just pouting?" makes me almost forget 298374983274 "Hello, megan!"s.

Almost.

And The Brain? More like...THE BAMF! AMIRITE?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2011)

'Monsieur Mallah, prepare le Capitain Marvelle for the extraction, tout de suite'. I never met Mallah and the Brain before this episode, and I'm wondering why.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty solid ep. And yeah most of the superheros are pretty under powered.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2011)

You miss one week and you find yourself 7 pages behind. Damn...



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Telepathic bickering was way lulzy.
> 
> Also, "Superboy, are you online or just pouting?" makes me almost forget 298374983274 "Hello, megan!"s.
> 
> Almost.



I loved that whole bit. At the very least, I'm fucking glad that they addressed Superboy's clinginess early. Nip that crap in the bud.

And Kid Flash is slower than he should be, but if he's up to speed, he'd demolish almost everything pretty quickly. Same for most of them, to be honest. Of course, they might need it.

There's also a pic out there from one of the commercials showing off what the Injustice League might be. Vertigo, Ivy, Joker, Black Adam, Ultra-Humanite, Wotan, and someone else I couldn't figure out (Maybe Mirror Master?). Looks like they are going to be taking on some actual heavy hitters next episode.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 10, 2011)

Megan had it coming for what she did to Kaldur in Bereft.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 10, 2011)

Where is this pic Guy?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Where is this pic Guy?




Not a good pic, apparently taken from one of the commercials preceding a new episode.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2011)

Aqualad deserves a promotion or Red Arrow needs to join the team.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Aqualad deserves a promotion or Red Arrow needs to join the team.



Red Arrow as 2iC would be pretty awesome. Personally, I'd like to see both get membership in the League itself at the end of the season.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaldur showing why hes the one in charge. 

Pretty good episode, M'gann not drooling over Connor this time was a plus.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2011)

Eh, I wasn't in the mood for Young Justice last week. What'd I miss from the episode on Friday? 



Ben Grimm said:


> As much as I dislike Hal Jordan, this picture was worth it.



Bats returns in the favor in Revenge of the Green Lantern. 



As Smokey from the movie "Friday" says

"You got knocked the fuck out!"


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Eh, I wasn't in the mood for Young Justice last week. What'd I miss from the episode on Friday?



Kids were pissy about Aqualad keeping the information about the mole a secret. Captain Marvel replaced Red Tornado and the League is apparently working on the Red Tornado case.

Kids go to India after Gotham Mayor gets attacked by minigun-wielding Gorilla while on safari. Kids go there and get attacked by animals who have been injected with the improved Venom and controlled by collars which are similar to those at Belle Reve. Aqualad learns from Captain Marvel that he has to seize command rather than simply accepting it. CM gets captured by the Brain and Monsieur Mallah, who are about ready to take out his brain ("To see the effect of the Wisdom du Solomon on the cerebral cortex") when the kids rally and bust in. The Brain and Mallah escape, Mr. Tawny is named, and Superboy keeps one of the venom-enhanced creatures, a Wolf he names Wolf (He's creating a pack of Lone Wolves!) while the kids finally understand why Aqualad kept the mole problem a secret. There's also a subplot about Conner being clingy and Miss Martian getting angry over that that is resolved as well.

All in all, it's a pretty good episode. It was good to see the whole team in action again.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2011)

^
Thanks for the summary of ep 

And based on the above comments it's pretty good if M'gann wasn't being her usual fawn over Conner self.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 10, 2011)

new episode was pretty good. i was annoyed that it took blaqualad so long to explain himself. coulda ended that shit in like 5 seconds. that was a pretty slick move he used against the elephant though. 

definitely like the teen titans version of the brain better though.

black adam next episode? awesome. cant wait to see how the team stacks up against the big boys.
joker has an awful design though.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 10, 2011)

The only problem I have with the Joker's design is the glove. Looks like they are going for a younger look for him here.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 10, 2011)

The problem I have with jokers design is that he looks like robin but taller....


----------



## Glued (Oct 10, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Not a good pic, apparently taken from one of the commercials preceding a new episode.



I'm hoping they don't do some kind of bullshit like Luthor, Raz al Ghul or Joker bossing around Teth Adam

This is Black Adam, he has no problems ripping you in half, punching a hole in your face or ripping out your spine.

Plus the guy has a huge ego to boot. He holds other villains like Dr. Psycho in disdain and contempt. He's a self-absorbed douche bag who would let all the people in his country rot if it meant he could have the woman he loves.

It seems so out of place for black adam to belittle himself like this.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)

So, is Superboy going to try his luck against Black Adam and get his ass handed to him?


----------



## Glued (Oct 10, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> So, is Superboy going to try his luck against Black Adam and get his ass handed to him?



Black Adam vs Superboy = beatdown of the century. Superboy wouldn't stand a chance against Black Adam.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 10, 2011)

What characters getting belittled in young justice? Say it ain't so. Also the joker i know is perfectly cable of soloing young justice by himself, he'd never team up unless to back stab everyone and laugh as he trolls the plot.


----------



## Glued (Oct 10, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> What characters getting belittled in young justice? Say it ain't so. Also the joker i know is perfectly cable of soloing young justice by himself, he'd never team up unless to back stab everyone and laugh as he trolls the plot.



You don't seem to understand what I'm saying, Black Adam has Namor level superiority complex.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 10, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Black Adam vs Superboy = beatdown of the century. Superboy wouldn't stand a chance against Black Adam.



...

That's basically what I said.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 11, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> You don't seem to understand what I'm saying, Black Adam has Namor level superiority complex.



I understand perfectly. Just saying its young justice, crap like this is to be expected. Black Adam doesn't belong in an evil society he isn't running no more than the joker does. Except Black Adam can rip everyones spine for the lolz.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 11, 2011)

Black Adam isn't a 'villain' as such is he? sure he is a douchebag but he's allied with other superheroes too right?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Black Adam isn't a 'villain' as such is he? sure he is a douchebag but he's allied with other superheroes too right?



Well reading his wiki, he is apparently been jerked around from straight villain, to anti hero with a doctor doom complex. So yeah just a douchebag, kinda like sinestro, but without the born evil complex.


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2011)

He was a villain on the verge of reformation, joined the Justice Society, got married, ruled his own country. 

Than he got trolled, hard and slaughtered a million people.

Basically almost every evil scientist in DC came together to troll black adam. Sivana, Clock King, Egg Fu, T.O. Morrow and etc. They created four evil beings one of which became Adam's pet, who killed his brother in law. Another one killed his wife, corrupted her soul so right before death she told Adam to slaughter as many people as he could.

And then after all this, he got trolled even harder by Faust.

Faust pretended that he would give Adam his wife back, he lied. Then he animated Adam's wife's skeleton and the skeleton told Adam that Adam had stripped off her flesh by using the magic word Isis too many times. Adam ran away screaming. Little did Adam know that soul of his wife was perfectly fine in the hands of faust.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2011)

which is all fucked up like everything else pre-boot.

World War III was pretty badass though. Adam just stomping the fuck out of the worlds superheroes sans the "Trinity".


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Black Adam vs Superboy = beatdown of the century. Superboy wouldn't stand a chance against Black Adam.





In all seriousness, you are right, he would get beat down.


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2011)

Gunners said:


> In all seriousness, you are right, he would get beat down.



Prime not even a 5th dimensional imp could beat him.



Nightblade said:


> which is all fucked up like everything else pre-boot.
> 
> World War III was pretty badass though. Adam just stomping the fuck out of the worlds superheroes sans the "Trinity".



Martian Manhunter is strong enough to kill him (adam admits), too bad he's such a pacifist


----------



## Bender (Oct 11, 2011)

Black Adam baddest villainous mofo to grace the DCU


----------



## Darc (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish I could read comics so I knew that the fuck was being said here, I just end up having to google these names.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 11, 2011)

I wonder whos going to be in the yj version of th injustice league?


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is a 23 minute short, the return of Black Adam, featuring Black Adam, Superman and Captain Marvel.


Here is a clip on Youtube from brave and bold
[Youtube]vCja1AC-veQ[/Youtube]

And here is something from the old days.

[Youtube]Fmm781WHxdk[/Youtube]
[Youtube]Q_31z87k250[/Youtube]


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lzqiS5txnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 11, 2011)

Black Adam vs Superboy prime


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 11, 2011)

Joker could solo theYoung Justice.

Why does he need a group?


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 11, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Joker could solo the Young Justice.
> 
> Why does he need a group?



Lol, he could not. This is joker we're talking about, yeah he's unpredictable but he hasn't shown anything that would put him above street level realistically, he's one of those characters that can be written to be as strong or weak as the situation calls for, but I don't see him stomping the entire league. Robin would give him some trouble, honestly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

Pretty much yea.

Joker could potentially take the whole team down, but he'd have to have a crafty plan in order to do it.

But I'd actually like to see some more bad guys around the age of the YJ crew. I know there's not a lot, but I'd like to maybe see Bedlam (reality warper who in the comics was responsible for the formation of YJ, by sending all adults to an alternate dimension) or Match (evil clone of superboy).


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Lol, he could not. This is joker we're talking about, yeah he's unpredictable but he hasn't shown anything that would put him above street level realistically, he's one of those characters that can be written to be as strong or weak as the situation calls for, but I don't see him stomping the entire league. Robin would give him some trouble, honestly.



Dude, this whole team is street level. Just look at them. Superboy can't even pick up a bus.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

The power levels in this show still bother me quite a bit.

I know they don't want everyone overpowered, but Kid Flash and Superboy both are in need of buffage. I like the idea of KF being unable to go from 0 to mach 1 in an instant, but his speed in this isn't even really worthy of the Flash name.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2011)

He has no problem dodging gun fire. His main problem is stupidity.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

Its not really stupidity half the time, just plain inconsistency. Like he can run up and grab something from bane in a blink of an eye, but then he has trouble with average mooks.

It'd be stupid if someone hit him by knowing how he was going to attack, but a lot of the time he just isn't fast enough.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 11, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dude, this whole team is street level. Just look at them. Superboy can't even pick up a bus.



I forgot about that. That's some pretty unimpressive physical strength. He's actually pretty underwhelming, aside from being enduring.


----------



## Darc (Oct 11, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lzqiS5txnY[/YOUTUBE]



What series is this? The animation looks awesome and I've never seen this b4. I'd like to watch.


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2011)

Its not a series, its an animated short only 23 minutes long.

There is on for Jonah Hex, Green Arrow, The Spectre


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2011)

Heres the one for Jonah Hex

[YOUTUBE]sTlI0xzjYFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Oct 11, 2011)

Got a link to the full version then?


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks bro //el reppo spreado


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 11, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The power levels in this show still bother me quite a bit.
> 
> I know they don't want everyone overpowered, but Kid Flash and Superboy both are in need of buffage. I like the idea of KF being unable to go from 0 to mach 1 in an instant, but his speed in this isn't even really worthy of the Flash name.



KF just sucks cause he is bad at using his powers, can't focus, immature, bad at using his powers, has no hand to hand combat ability, bad at using his powers. He is a little like the teams beast boy but with no underlining competence. The average mook can gib the idiot.

Superboy is pretty ridiculous as is with some minor hulk force working. He doesn't even have half his powerset...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 11, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> KF just sucks cause he is bad at using his powers, can't focus, immature, bad at using his powers, has no hand to hand combat ability, bad at using his powers. He is a little like the teams beast boy but with no underlining competence. The average mook can gib the idiot.



Oh, come on. He's more scientifically competent than anyone on the team, casually figuring out what they were doing with the Kobra Venom as well as the guy who they went to to create the EMP Generator in Home Front. Dude has been plenty competent, he just is immature (he's 15) and makes mistakes because he's the goofiest of the team. If you want me to list all the shit he's done, I can. Frankly, I think that if I compare him to Beast Boy's first 13 episodes we'll see that he's far more competent than Gar was.



Gunners said:


> He has no problem dodging gun fire. His main problem is stupidity.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> Its not really stupidity half the time, just plain inconsistency. Like he can run up and grab something from bane in a blink of an eye, but then he has trouble with average mooks.
> 
> It'd be stupid if someone hit him by knowing how he was going to attack, but a lot of the time he just isn't fast enough.



Both these could also be said of Wally in JL and JLU. The fact of the matter is the Flash is a difficult character to stay true to while using his powers correctly.

Also, he doesn't dodge bullets as much as he makes himself a difficult target. It's similar to Spider-Man jumping around and being nearly impossible to hit.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 11, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Not a good pic, apparently taken from one of the commercials preceding a new episode.



Yeah, it's hard to see them in that pic. I can't get a very good look at it, but it looks like there's Joker, Black Adam, and maybe Ultra-Humanite?



Ben Grimm said:


> Its not a series, its an animated short only 23 minutes long.
> 
> There is on for Jonah Hex, Green Arrow, The Spectre



I wathed it a while ago. They're also making a Catwoman animated short too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Both these could also be said of Wally in JL and JLU. The fact of the matter is the Flash is a difficult character to stay true to while using his powers correctly.



Yea JL Flash was inconsistent, but on average he was much faster than KF.



> Also, he doesn't dodge bullets as much as he makes himself a difficult target. It's similar to Spider-Man jumping around and being nearly impossible to hit.



My issue is the Flash should be able to legit dodge bullets. 

I'm fine with him being slower when it comes to stairs or tight corridors, but in general he's just too slow.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 11, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Yeah, it's hard to see them in that pic. I can't get a very good look at it, but it looks like there's Joker, Black Adam, and maybe Ultra-Humanite?


The Injustice League is Count Vertigo,Poison Ivy,Black Adam,Wotan,Ultra-Humanite,Atomic Skull,and Joker
The Atomic Skull they are using is the first Atomic Skull Albert Michaels not the current Joseph Martin with the skull head who was also in JLU


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 11, 2011)

HEATAQUA said:


> The Injustice League is Count Vertigo,Poison Ivy,Black Adam,Wotan,Ultra-Humanite,Atomic Skull,and Joker
> The Atomic Skull they are using is the first Atomic Skull Albert Michaels not the current Joseph Martin with the skull head who was also in JLU



Wow. Good call on Atomic Skull. I would have never figured that out.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea JL Flash was inconsistent, but on average he was much faster than KF.



See, that irritates me more. When the gap between high and low is larger, it gets on my nerves a bit. YJ Kid Flash has been pretty consistent in what he's good at and what he can't do: He's not good from a standing stop, has trouble controlling his momentum, can't vibrate his molecules, and doesn't have a Flash-like top speed yet. But it's consistent and he still has plenty of time to grow in. I like that.



> My issue is the Flash should be able to legit dodge bullets.
> 
> I'm fine with him being slower when it comes to stairs or tight corridors, but in general he's just too slow.



Eh... it's not a deal-breaker with me. For Kid Flash, that is. I'm fine with him being around super-sonic.


----------



## Glued (Oct 12, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I wathed it a while ago. They're also making a Catwoman animated short too.



Catwoman is getting a short over New Gods, Swamp Thing, Etrigan, Aquaman, JSA, Animal Man, Booster Gold, The Legion of Superheroes, Lobo, The Flash, Blue Beetle, or Static.

Now this is just insulting.


----------



## Bender (Oct 12, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Joker could solo theYoung Justice.
> 
> Why does he need a group?



Bad writing imo

the writers justification for doing so? Most likely to makes things fair and dramatic.

I mean seriously? 

In the Justice League cartoon he was able to show up Wonder Woman when it looked like she had him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 12, 2011)

Joker could solo YJ? surely you mean with some prep o_0


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

Mhm. Joker by himself with a little prep would wreck all of them, all the other members of the injustice leage as well is overkill.

I'm sensing a justice league bailout.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Adam is overkill

inb4 he is defeated by megan figuring out some weakness, and we all know what she will say when she figures it out :ho


----------



## Glued (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Adam = Martian Manhunter, adam admitted that MM could kill him.




Black Titan said:


> Bad writing imo
> 
> the writers justification for doing so? Most likely to makes things fair and dramatic.
> 
> ...



dude he beat the Flash with Marbles. 

Wonder woman, Martian manhunter, Superman, Flash, Green Lantern  could speed blitz joker so fast, he wouldn't see it coming.


----------



## Bender (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Joker could solo YJ? surely you mean with some prep o_0






			
				Platinum said:
			
		

> Mhm. Joker by himself with a little prep would wreck all of them, all the other members of the injustice leage as well is overkill.



Exactly as Platinum said. Joker is like the darker psychotic version of Batman. Once he knows his enemies he knows exactly how to irritate, dominate, break psychologically or injure them physically.  This is precisely why he was seen as such a threat during his end days in the flashback in Batman Beyond when him Bruce had their final showdown. To put things short: Him messing with Tim definitely set Bruce off big time. However, unfortunately it doesn't go past death threats. 





> I'm sensing a justice league bailout



Speaking of Justice League it's damn shame we couldn't see this updated version in Justice League Unlimited (Jonn's new look from OYL). Actually, when I think about it I would've preferred a new Justice League cartoon. 

@Ben Grimm

Where and when did Black Adam say this?


----------



## Glued (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> @Ben Grimm
> 
> Where and when did Black Adam say this?




"I honestly believe you might kill me,* now in this body."*

my mistake, Black Adam meant that J'onn had the guts to end his life. 

[YOUTUBE]AhNm2YIcStM[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 12, 2011)

So these guys are going to be in the next ep?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2011)

and get beat down by snotty nosed kids.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Catwoman is getting a short over New Gods, Swamp Thing, Etrigan, Aquaman, JSA, Animal Man, Booster Gold, The Legion of Superheroes, Lobo, The Flash, Blue Beetle, or Static.
> 
> Now this is just insulting.



No offence but you forgot 

the Question (who is overdue one imo), Vigilante (same as Question), stargirl and stripe, Zatanna, Hawk and dove, and Mr.terrific


----------



## Glued (Oct 12, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> No offence but you forgot
> 
> the Question (who is overdue one imo),



agreed



> Vigilante (same as Question),



What did Vigilante ever do?



> stargirl and stripe,



Could work, but better off as a JSA short with all the Justice Society members.



> Zatanna,



Definitely



> Hawk and dove, a



No.



> nd Mr.terrific



Mr. Terrific has by far the worst book in the DC universe right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concerning Vigilante , he has great concept  I'll admit his comics are not worth much however thats the beauty of animation you can recon as you like. With proper writing he could be D.C twist to the punisher . 
Even you must admit in JLU he was pretty bawse. 

Also I can't explain it but Mr Terrific concept to me always seem like a lost potential. If they can make the atom legit they can do it for terrific.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 14, 2011)

Joker is Brent Spiner, AKA Data from Star Trek and Puck from Gargoyles. 


Final thoughts:

More JUST AS PLANNED bullshit from the Light. 

Black Adam was just dumb muscle. 

Brent Spiner's performance as Joker was unremarkable. Not good, not bad. Just meh. 

Superboy's "I hate monkeys" line was just 

The abomination's catchphrase. 

Nabu baling them out at the last second was kinda lame, but at least they didn't take out the Injustice League on their own. 

I give the episode 4/10. Average with a bit of fail, but overall not a horrible episode.


----------



## hehey (Oct 14, 2011)

I love it when Artemis and Robin tank those lightning attacks for quite some time and then get up again like nothing happened.

Those stupid as "all according to plan muhuhahaha THE LIGHT" endings got old 4 episodes ago, this is getting annoying.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 14, 2011)

Who's the schmuck with the scars?


----------



## rancher8 (Oct 14, 2011)

"I feel naked and not in the fun way." 

 How did they sneak that one in?

Anyway good episode, anything that has Doctor Fate in it makes it worth watching for me. However, I'm not sure how to feel about about the members of the Light. I hope there are more interesting members then the ones shown. Being shown all the members already makes the Light seem a lot less interesting.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe Vandal Savage?


----------



## hehey (Oct 14, 2011)

who was the superhero with the horns anyway?, never seen anyone like that guy before


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 14, 2011)

Guy with the spear/trident thing at the nuclear power plant? That was the imaginatively named Blue Devil.

Who was the one that stopped the helicopter and the one that saved the crew?


----------



## hehey (Oct 14, 2011)

^Icon, hes like the milestone version of Superman, milestone is where Static is from.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, that was Vandal Savage.

Wow, didn't expect to see a lot of those heroes. Interesting to know that Plastic Man, Guy, and Blue Devil are around (Though did Blue Devil have big sideburns or something? I'll catch it on the CNWest Broadcast). Lot of Zatara, but I was hoping that Zatanna would appear in this episode.

Overall, it wasn't the best episode but there was a lot to like. Most of the stuff you say is kind of minor to me, Ono; I think the action itself worked well and the villains came off fine. Black Adam was too silent for my tastes and I didn't care for Brent Spinner (Seriously, that was him?) when he tried doing "Angry Crazy", but the other villains worked well. The kids looked competent and Aqualad was pretty fucking badass for not only having that Plan B, but having the _massive_ balls to try and pull it off.

I honestly would rip the "All goes according to plan" thing less because that's really a misnomer, but the problem I have is that I'm not digging all the Supervillains aligning within the Light. I guess I find the supervillain world more interesting when it's chaotic and shifting (in contrast to the superhero world), and the Light ruin that for me. Seeing Klarion in the Light really kind of irritated me.

Another criticism: This episode had enough to be a two-parter. I know that Weisman and Vietti are trying to fit in as much as they can, but this episode would have benefited from seeing more of the villains and more time in general. To contrast, Avengers (Something I'm rewatching since the new season is coming up. The HD versions I just got are definitely the format to watching them in instead of the poor rips I initially caught) did their (in my opinion) best story as a mid-season bump with Gamma World. This story could easily have been at the same level, but they just didn't give it nearly as much time.

So instead of "WHOA!" it ends up as "Good job". I'll probably like it a little more on a rewatch (I never catch everything on the first viewing), but I don't think this'll reach "Targets" and "Downtime" heights upon reexamination.

Edit: Oh, and a continuity error I spotted: the bus in Star City was from Metropolis, like the one way back in the first couple episodes. Whoops!


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 14, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> "I feel naked and not in the fun way."
> 
> How did they sneak that one in?



There was quite a nice amount of sexual innuendo in JLU. 
And this is a PG-TV show compared to that show's TV-Y7.
I also don't seem to recall anyone dying on screen due to Joker venom so that was pretty interesting to see.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2011)

The Joker was extremely disappointing


----------



## TheWon (Oct 14, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Joker is Brent Spiner, AKA Data from Star Trek and Puck from Gargoyles.
> 
> 
> Final thoughts:
> ...




I agree mostly with you I feel it was a good episode. Expect for Black Adam being the body guard of the group. Also I'm really ashamed that Data was doing that voice. I been cutting them some slack on hiring new people. You can't use the old guys forever, but dam at least try to get it right. By fair the worst possible voice for the Joker ever.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 14, 2011)

The new episode was awesome 
Great to see Joker,Poison Ivy,Wotan,Count Vertigo,Black Adam,Atomic Skull,and Ultra Humantie in the show we even got Plasticman,Blue Devil,Guy Gardner,Icon and Rocket as cameos plus we get to see The Light
the action scenes were great


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, a little more substantive thoughts:

*The Good*

*Spoiler*: __ 




The plot works well enough, even if it's a bit of an obvious move by the Light. I'm not the biggest fan of every episode involving the Light: Sure, you can justify it by the fact that the universe is 10 years old at this point, but it kind of takes the fun out of it if the villains are already all together. It also doesn't help that there seem to be no villains out there who aren't working for some way with the Light. However, this episode works well considering the last episode. The need to hide themselves again is huge, and it does feel like a culmination of a lot of different plots, particularly the Kobra Venom one.
The Injustice League didn't come off as laughable. In fact, they looked pretty good for the most part. I never felt like they were being jobbed, and in the end they were pretty handily beating the kids down. Point in case: Black Adam not only cold-cocks Superboy, but bitchslaps the rest of the team. Wotan does the same and even the Joker almost gets a last ditch "Fuck You" against everyone.
The Justice League also looked good. The Justice League they got in this show is fucking _loaded_, and they all got their moments to show why they are the big guns.
They are treating Captain Marvel right. I don't think he got a line, but just being there and eating Wally's snacks is a great characterization point. It's just sad RT didn't get those little moments.
Aqualad. At this point, it's kind of redundant, but everything he did was fucking badass. He even took the punch from Black Adam like a trooper.
"Plan B". Not only was it an _awesome_ fucking callback, but it was a "Plan B" that actually had a reason for not being "Plan A".
The show still sets the bar for good action and great animation. Things are fluid and frenetic, just like fights should be. It never feels like you get the "1 Ninja at a Time" syndrome so many shows fall into.
It's not a huge thing with me, but I did like a lot of the cameos, with the most obvious one being Guy. I really want to see more of Icon and Rocket, though.
Did anyone else laugh at the fact that Aquaman was going to come up with 10 Billion Dollars?




*The Bad*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Silent villain syndrome. Black Adam, Ultra-Humanite, and Atomic Skull got no lines. That's okay for a B/C-Lister like Skull, but Black Adam and Ultra-Humanite aren't just faceless villains. One is the biggest anti-hero/heroic villain in DC and the other is the the _original_ supervillain. Both were stuck in the "Suit with powers" spot on the team, which is so very disappointing. JL did such incredible things with Ultra-Humanite, but we see nothing of that here. I want to know why Black Adam is there: Did they promise that he could have Khandaq/Egypt back if the Light were to come to power? There's so much you could do with him that would have been easy.
Branching off that, Captain Marvel should have been with the team on this one. Wonder Woman can take his spot while he travels with the team and fights Black Adam. Not only does that allow for a great subplot between the two, but it gives us more of a Leaguer that is so rarely seen.
Similarly, the whole story should have been a two-parter. I said it before, but I think it would have been great reach the mid-season point with a huge two-parter. It _is_ the first time we see them fight some big villains, and that could have been treated bigger. 
Spinner's voice as time went on. His voice doesn't really fit the visual design; it's too throaty and deep at times. It does work for most of the episodes, but when he goes really over the top with it at the end it just doesn't work. It sounds like his mouth is packed with food. It doesn't help that the voice emotion doesn't match well enough with how he's acting on the screen. I don't think his lines were bad at all, his visual look is still striking and interesting... but the voice acting just lets it down.
Not really digging Guy's redesigned suit. It's not bad at all, but it looks like he came to the fight after exercising. Did anyone else think he was wearing basketball warm-ups? It's still probably the best looking Guy Gardner in animation (BatB Guy is just too stylized for me to really love. Also not a huge fan of his voice.), but it kind of irks me that they messed with the vest.




*The Overall*

It's still good. My problems are that it could have been _better_ if they had made this episode bigger. For the cast and plot involved, I think it would have been easily justified. It disappoints me that they missed a big chance, but the episode works and the show keeps moving forwards.


----------



## Glued (Oct 14, 2011)

I knew Ocean Master was one of the big boys in The Light.

Dear lord, what did they do to Black Adam's character. Joker and Wotan were okay, but Adam.

Holy crap, Teth-Adam.

Now I know why Black Adam went on a rampage in World War 3. It wasn't because his family was killed off.

Black Adam went on a rampage because he watched Young Justice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2011)

I really hope artemis being nice to Wally all of a sudden means another hook up.


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 15, 2011)

Woah, a LOT went down this episode.

Action scenes were great, I liked how existing plotlines were brought up yet again, it made the story believable. Cameos are always nice, and we got to see a complete JL in action. Good stuff.

And I wasn't expecting the Light revealing itself this soon. Kind of makes it less exciting. I'm getting annoyed by the "all is going according to plan" and "Hello Megan" lines but I guess I'll live.

"I feel naked, and not in a fun way" ?? 

I have to agree that Black Adam and Ultra Humanite not having lines was very dissapointing. Can't say I'm a fan of this Joker either.

Regardless, solid episode.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> "I feel naked and not in the fun way."
> 
> How did they sneak that one in?
> 
> Anyway good episode, anything that has Doctor Fate in it makes it worth watching for me. However, I'm not sure how to feel about about the members of the Light. I hope there are more interesting members then the ones shown. Being shown all the members already makes the Light seem a lot less interesting.


[YOUTUBE]0waJ2zHkqow[/YOUTUBE]
Things used to be far more blatant. 

Episode wasn't bad but I felt they tried to cramp too much in to one episode. Led to certain characters getting underdeveloped and certain areas being rushed.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 15, 2011)

What an unimpressive Joker. Terrible voice, terrible dialogue. I can't believe they used him as fodder just to make the team and the league think they were in control.

Is everyone going to put on the Helmet of Fate now? Why does Aqualad keep fucking carrying this team on his back?

A reappearance of Dr Fate is always good. But "Hello Megan!" coming back ruined things for me.

Getting to see more members of The Light actually in the light was good. I'm actually somewhat surprised Klarion was there.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2011)

The action was amazing, but the episode was just ok for me.

Wally is still worthless. Kaldur/Robin are still badass. Joker voice wasn't terrible, but it wasnt good either. The lines he had were fucking terrible. More so than the voice actor.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 15, 2011)

They need to lose the fate helmet. It seems like a total get out of jail free card. It would be awesome if Zatara or Zatanna gets it. Since Zatara is already a league member it woudl be awesome if Zatanna got it instead, and went on a journey. That way they won't have a 'plan B' copout...


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ep was good.

Sooo many cameos.

I like Data as the Joker.

And I loved Guy Gardners costume.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there a reason they couldn't get John diMaggio for the Joker?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello Megan !!!!!

I bet all of you missed that 

btw they showed the entire justice league but where was WW? lol

The light , I bet when they lose even then the finale will be OK BUT WE PLANNED TO LOLOLOL.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> What an unimpressive Joker. Terrible voice, terrible dialogue. I can't believe t*hey used him as fodder just to make the tea* and the league think they were in control.



.............

..............

They what? 

YJ creators...you motherfuckers........


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 15, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> They need to lose the fate helmet. It seems like a total get out of jail free card.



I agree with this. I don't wanna see everyone have their five minutes of feeling what it's like to be important. And by that, I mean Megan and Superboy.



Black Titan said:


> .............
> 
> ..............
> 
> ...



Shut up Bender! I was typing with one hand.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 15, 2011)

if there's one thing more awful than "Hello Megan"? it's Brent Spiner's Joker. 
that was just terrible. ear bleeding terrible. and the knives, those stupid fucking knives. 

I hope "the Joker" never ever ever ever ever fornever ever shows up ever again. 

anyway, seeing the JLA in action was awesome. Captain Marvel lifting that plant thing and throwing it into the sun was cool beans. nerf? not in this episode. JLA was definitely the best part of this episode imo. I hope DC will just scrap this shit and do a new JLA series.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 15, 2011)

There's so little development between each episode, aside from ''just as planned'' moments. I can't understand how they will manage to make this captivating when shit hits the fan.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, the art sucked in this episode. I loved the Joker's voice; It's good to see an actor not sounding like another Hamil Joker, with a slight voice variation.


----------



## Glued (Oct 15, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> What an unimpressive Joker. Terrible voice, terrible dialogue. *I can't believe they used him as fodder just to make the team and the league think they were in control.*



Why not, the Joker at his worst is a continental threat with preparation. Unless he has the powers of a 5th dimensional imp (Making him Universal), the Joker remains street level.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't think you understand, but after Lex Luther, Joker is the biggst villan in the DC universe. He's iconic people around the world nows who he is. The treatment he got was terrible in this episode.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't believe people actually want the Joker to be a part of the light.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 15, 2011)

Joker should have been a solo act. He doesn't play well with others (and they reduce the amount of time he spends in the spotlight )


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 15, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Joker should have been a solo act. He doesn't play well with others (and they reduce the amount of time he spends in the spotlight )



LOL at him trying to kill everyone including himself at the end.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know what pisses me off more ''Hello Megan'' or people's bitch fits. Actually I do know what pisses me off, the bitch fits. It's a one second line.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> I don't think you understand, but after Lex Luther, Joker is the biggst villan in the DC universe. He's iconic people around the world nows who he is. The treatment he got was terrible in this episode.



He may be iconic but was never the threat luthor is let alone other heavy hitters.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't think the Light would want to experience what Alexander Luthor Jr. did or some other incarnation of the Legion of Doom/Injustice League who didn't let the Joker join.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 15, 2011)

Good episode. Not amazing, but it was actually pretty enjoyable.

Dissapointed with Black Adam, they managed to make Count Vertigo even more awesome, though. Lame Ultra-Humanite, got the same treatment was Mallah. Hell, they were basically the same damn character.

Glad the Helmet of Nabu made a return too...

This Joker? Meh. He's not really bad or good IMO. 

Justice League cameos were epic. Blue Devil was the coolest, though.

The Light line-up being revealed finally was great. Klarion suprised me... Of course, there couldn't be a *single* episode without a light connection. With the Light revealed, it looks like we might be getting closer and closer to the point where shit truly goes down...


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> He may be iconic but was never the threat luthor is let alone other heavy hitters.



Actually as far as heavy hitters go, lets put it this way, at of all the DC universe the only person superman is willing to kill, not arrest, is Lex Luthor, Brainiac (lolz robot), and Darkseid. Superman for all intent and purposes is the strongest hero ever and a paragon of good, as far as dc is concerned. So when superman wants to _murder you in cold blood for crossing the line_...well i don't think anyone can top that besides...the guy that batman, the same batman who bosses around the justice league and bitch slaps superman when needed, the same batman who faces earth shattering villains with utter calm, goes "MOTHERFUCKING JOKER FUCING DIE TOU $%&&@&#!@&!*&!*@!&" I'm sorry but joker is boss, and he comes up with plans that piss on the best shit lex comes up with, considering joker doesn't even function with a fraction of the resources lex needs to do half of what the joker can do.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2011)

@Level7N00b 

I wasn't mocking you man just...how could they do that to the Joker? 



ThePseudo said:


> Wow, the art sucked in this episode. I loved the Joker's voice; It's good to see an actor not sounding like another Hamil Joker, with a slight voice variation.



Eh, I think John Dimaggio did a better Joker in Batman: Under the Red Hood movie.


----------



## Glued (Oct 15, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually as far as heavy hitters go, lets put it this way, at of all the DC universe the only person superman is willing to kill, not arrest, is Lex Luthor, Brainiac (lolz robot), and Darkseid. Superman for all intent and purposes is the strongest hero ever and a paragon of good, as far as dc is concerned. So when superman wants to _murder you in cold blood for crossing the line_...well i don't think anyone can top that besides...the guy that batman, the same batman who bosses around the justice league and bitch slaps superman when needed, the same batman who faces earth shattering villains with utter calm, goes "MOTHERFUCKING JOKER FUCING DIE TOU $%&&@&#!@&!*&!*@!&" I'm sorry but joker is boss, and he comes up with plans that piss on the best shit lex comes up with, considering joker doesn't even function with a fraction of the resources lex needs to do half of what the joker can do.




And Superman has killed. He killed General Zod via Krytonite poisoning, he killed Doomsday, he killed Dracula.

He would have killed Mongul too had he not seen the statues of his parents right before the finishing blow.

During his father's funeral, Superman imagined breaking into prison so he could beat Brainiac's organic true body to death with his bare hands.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> And Superman has killed. He killed General Zod via Krytonite poisoning, he killed Doomsday, he killed Dracula.
> 
> He would have killed Mongul too had he not seen the statues of his parents right before the finishing blow.
> 
> During his father's funeral, Superman imagined breaking into prison so he could beat Brainiac's organic true body to death with his bare hands.



Err the point is, when superman decides you deserve to die your officially one of the heaviest of hitters. when batman decides you deserve to die 9/10 you'd be on supermans list if batman hasn't kill you first.


----------



## Glued (Oct 15, 2011)

Batman does not kill.

However in Final Crisis he was willing to shoot Darkseid with a Radion bullet.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 15, 2011)

I enjoyed the episode, but it could have been better. Sorry but the Joker sucked. I think it was mostly cuz of his dialogue, holy shit his jokes were bad. 

Why did everyone freak out about the Joker Venom? Couldn't Green Lantern just have shielded them?

Artemis: "I feel naked, but not in a fun way."

Kaldur: "We can make our own fun." 

Oh Kaldur, I bet you say that to all the girls. Wally better watch out. Also: Wally's one crowning moment this episode was stealing a piece of Vertigo guy's cape... 

Miss Martian needs to permanently wear the black costume, it's so much better. Can't believe opening a fucking hatch is a "Hello Megan" moment. Really? That didn't occur to her? Anyway she made up for it.  

I was looking forward to seeing what they did with Black Adam and seeing him and Captain Marvel interact. Oh well.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2011)

I liked the Joker. Voice acting wasn?t always tip-top but then neither is Batman?s or Kaldur?s or several other characters.

Any problems he have, other than everyone loving Mark Hamil and the high bar set by Heath Ledger?s amazing Joker voice, is he had several weak lines. ?You can write this shit but you sure can?t say it?. That Multiple personalities line wasn't well delivered but it was cringeworthy anyway. No one could say it well

Still, good ep.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 15, 2011)

Episode was a solid  8/10. Joker's VO imo wasn't all that painful  as some were making it, maybe I'm weird but I thought it was an improvement over brave and the bold and an overall step in the right direction, was joker really all that laugh out loud funny though? His "comedy" has always been more disturbing than actually funny.

Also, did anyone see last nights brave and the bold. MOTHERFUCKING SPACE GHOST AND BATMAN. I'd never thought I'd see those two work together, epic duo.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 15, 2011)

Dat Zatanna is the fap material of my dreams


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I liked the Joker. Voice acting wasn?t always tip-top but then neither is Batman?s or Kaldur?s or several other characters.
> 
> Any problems he have, other than everyone loving Mark Hamil and the high bar set by Heath Ledger?s amazing Joker voice, is he had several weak lines. ?You can write this shit but you sure can?t say it?. That Multiple personalities line wasn't well delivered but it was cringeworthy anyway. No one could say it well
> 
> Still, good ep.



It has nothing to do with everyone loving Mark Hamil. I don't think people had complaints over John DiMaggio voicing the Joker, I personally thought his voice was more fitting that Mark Hamil's for the movie itself. This voice actor was underwhelming.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm surprised they aren't doing anything with Guardian, he was pretty important in the first two episodes and it look like he would set up to become one of primary villains , now he's just an afterthought. Also, I'd like to see more of Queen Bee's fine ass.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2011)

Concious or not, I still cite the lifelong familiarity of Mark Hamil and the virtuoso performance of Heath Ledger as factors.

Also, yes, it should have been a two parter. YJ is caught in a trap of having too many characters it needs to cover. Quite apart from the six (Soon to be seven) team member they each have a mentor and villains and then there is the league. Compare this to season one of Avatar which had two gorups, one of Aang, Sokka and Katara and one of Zuko and Iroh and then just one episode guest stars. It's a lot harder to cross manage a group of seven because each of them needs to have a relationship with everyone else.

The richness of the DCU is also its curse.

Current YJ aside, a Young Injustice counterpart team is probably inevitable in later seasons. Anyone want to make guesses on it's makeup?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Superboy:* I think having an evil Supergirl (Either Kara or another clone) would be intresting. Maybe Darkseid's kid?

*Dick:* bad!Cass? Rose Wilson? A young Shiva? Evil Huntress?

*Artemis:* Same as above plus maybe Chessire? On the one had Chessire has been done. On the other her being unwilling to kill her sister would add an intresting dynamic. However, she could also be Roy's evil counterpart soooooo...

*Wally:* Inertia or some other evil Speedster would be the obvious one

*Megan:* Bombshell?

*Kaldur:* Terra? 

Grasping for most of them sadly : /





And Guardian was just a one off appearance. There are more important people than him and he's not badass to be an major antagonist or a villain.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

Isn't Orion darksied's only child ? 

I think artemis vs cheshire will be pretty interesting, they've already met but still a lot unresolved between those 2 (namely artemis punching her in the face )


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 15, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Wow, the art sucked in this episode.



OK, come on now. Let's keep our criticisms rational here. What in the world was wrong with the art?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2011)

What about Kallibac or whatever he's called, the hairy dude...


----------



## Glued (Oct 15, 2011)

Darkseid has three sons.

Orion
Kalibak
Grayven.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2011)

Jeez people care to overeact much?

It wasn't that bad of an episode, in fact it probably ranked up there as one of my favorites...however this should have been a two parter instead of a single episode.

I felt this Joker was decent...the actor can't do angry crazy though...Batman is the one whose actor can't nail the performance not Joker.

They really need to find somebody to steal away the Helm of Fate, because that's two powerful of a Deus ex Machina to just leave with the kids.

Klarion's...such a bizarre choice for the Light...all the others make sense, but Klarion just no.

Who was the pink chick who appeared with Icon by the way?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 15, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Episode was a solid  8/10. Joker's VO imo wasn't all that painful  as some were making it, maybe I'm weird but I thought it was an improvement over brave and the bold and an overall step in the right direction, was joker really all that laugh out loud funny though? His "comedy" has always been more disturbing than actually funny.



Never watched Brave and Bold so can't comment on that. But I agree, the Joker isn't supposed to be a comedian. The problem here is that his jokes _were_ disturbing... because they were so corny. They didn't sound menacing at all, which is what they should.




> Also, did anyone see last nights brave and the bold. MOTHERFUCKING SPACE GHOST AND BATMAN. I'd never thought I'd see those two work together, epic duo.



Ok that is effing epic



Emperor Joker said:


> I felt this Joker was decent...the actor can't do angry crazy though...Batman is the one whose actor can't nail the performance not Joker.



Batman's VA is fine.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 15, 2011)

You know I liked the episode a lot and its probably been the best of the run so far but I have to say I'm tired of them nerfing Wally to hell. I mean if you have Captain Marvel flying into space and throwing things into the sun you have no excuse to be making any Flash character seem this slow. I mean I understand its Count Vertigo but come on.

As far everything else I hated the Joker why waste him on such a throwaway just as planned plot. 
Black Adam is not some stooge who says nothing and ends up as peoples scapegoat. I have no idea why he said next to nothing in the episode.

Aqualad remains one of the bright spots on this show due to his own competence as a leader. 
Out of all the cameos we've seen so far we still haven't gotten WW yet.

Klarion is with the light...................no no no no no NO NO NO NO!

You don't do things like this, in what world does it make sense to include Klarion in a secret villain society? What is his goal? What does he get out of all this? 
You know what I'm officially tired just stop stringing me along I want to know what this groups purpose.


I get that this is a different universe but they expect us to be a little familiar with each character. Oh Well


----------



## Glued (Oct 15, 2011)

Superboy has once again followed in the footsteps of Superman.

He has made an enemy out of the apes

[YOUTUBE]KT8VfInTtFQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wOFrGqDMPd8[/YOUTUBE]

In the Final Episodes of Young Justice: Mallah, Gorilla Boss, Ultra Humanite, and Gorilla Grodd will join forces to take over the world.

In the coming Ape Apocalypse, Superboy and Superman shall join forces to save mankind from the Monkey Business.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

but mallah will be busy sexing brain


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 15, 2011)

So I was the amount of derp characters in this episode? Thing remended me of a badly drawn Naruto Episode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 15, 2011)

on poison ivy

Joker was utter fail, by himself the joker brings down the episode from 7/10 to a 3/10

Miss Martian ain't too bad, people rage on her but honestly i like her better than this universe john john and thats sad, and weirdly awesome as well. In fact next to kaldur, she is my favorite. 

Ben doing a respect Black Adam mini thread for 2 pages only to watch him get trolled extra hard to dumb muscle was so 

Robin and Wally, man what can I say or begin. My number one complaint with robin ultimately became his redeeming feature, like instead of the writers forgetting about him for 5 minutes than bringing him up again to remind us he wasn't ganked off screen, completely justified in this episode. Wally however remains utterly useless and even worse he is effectively dragging down the team! They can't write for him at all and the only reason he gets any screen time is because someone decided that he should _talk all the time_, which is effectively his only superpower. 

I have to say red arrows little step cousin is growing on me. Sure she kinda sucks as a fighter, her back story is meh, but they squeeze every ounce of personality they fucking can. and its hit or miss, but damn it when it hits its one of the only moments of funny in the show. Improve her ability to actually be useful, and I may like her more than kaldur.

the only time the light was present at the end that didn't invoke a "that's buuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit" response, good job writers, with some more practice you'd can pass highschool english.

didn't like the JL in this, JLU at least understood that logically no matter how "cool" it may look there is no reason to pair 3 street level heroes in the same map. I mean if the heroes can't even do that amount of logistics, no wonder the villains think their utterly retarded. Captain marvel/batman moment was , simply put, JLU batman would have _*never sent robin and his half powered team of friends to go fight black adam...*_ just a dear lord moment, the excuse given was pretty damn weak, so young justice can sneak in without sending the bad guys on high alert because the bad guys wouldn't have planned for the fucking justice league to be knocking on their door? WTF? Sure robin "succeeded" but holy mother of god play calling batman, way to send the team that nearly get killed by two red bots on a suicide mission. 

Though gotta love red arrow being considered justice league

superboy spending much of the episode knocked out or silently raped in a corner by black adam was pretty funny now that i think about it. 

kaldur spending much of the match in dismay over being outmatched or playing napleon was fine to watch

vertigo impressed i guess. I don't know how he would mash up to the JL. Lolz at the fact that the atom guy was completely forgotten about. we see the joker suck at knife fighting longer than that guy do anything beyond announcing the joker... hell the knife joker was using got more screen time...


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 15, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> *So I was the amount* of derp characters in this episode? Thing *remended *me of a badly drawn Naruto Episode.



Sorry man, no idea what you're talking about. Moi Animation hits it out of the park a good 99.9% of the time.


----------



## The810kid (Oct 15, 2011)

I liked the episode. I like the episodes where the team gets equal focus more than the individual episodes. Wotan and Count Vertigo made up for the disapointment of the rest of the injustice league personality wise. I didn't find this joker to be that bad its just his name was attached to the joker so it didn't match the character. I actually liked some of the lines delivered by him like his mocking of Nabu and his that last one isn't actually a word. Poison Ivy if anything was lackluster.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2011)

The show would be better without or with less Kid Flash, Megan and Superboy.

I suppose they will improve once they have their defining moment. It's just that characters like Kaldur, Robin, and Red Arrow show what the show could be. Whilst characters like KF, Superboy and, Miss Martian drag the show down with their incompetence and immaturity.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2011)

I remember when TT was on I used to be so mad that Kid wasnt on the team. Now I wish he wasnt, since he's so useless. Remember the days...


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 15, 2011)

^^^ That kid flash made our expectations too high I guess.
"I feel naked, and not in the fun way" Oh Artemis


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 15, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I remember when TT was on I used to be so mad that Kid wasnt on the team. Now I wish he wasnt, since he's so useless. Remember the days...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Regarding the kid flash so "useless" thing , to the best of my knowledge Wally didn't get intune with his speed force until he was the flash so he was supersonic at best.

Also it is in all flashes nature to hold back their speed , even the flash JL/JLU seem useless. 

What irritates me the most is that you guys want them to be super hax or something, if flash was really as power up as you guys want him to be most fights will end in like 30 secs. 

Just like in JL when everyone was on flash case for being useless boom he tap into the speed force and everyone was jumping on his dick. I be waiting for that episode where wally shines .


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Me                too


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 16, 2011)

"i feel naked and not in a fun way" and Guy appearing were the only things that made this episode fun for me. 

By no means was it bad, but I expected more from Joker and Black Adam. Bret was subpar but not terrible btw.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I remember when TT was on I used to be so mad that Kid wasnt on the team. Now I wish he wasnt, since he's so useless. Remember the days...


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Regarding the kid flash so "useless" thing , to the best of my knowledge Wally didn't get intune with his speed force until he was the flash so he was supersonic at best.
> 
> Also it is in all flashes nature to hold back their speed , even the flash JL/JLU seem useless.
> 
> ...



Its so funny, that despite so many words your post has nothing to do with the real complaint with Kid Flash. Kids flash is a moron, he could move at the speed of light and still have no idea how to use us powers. The only person the writers seem almost as clueless about is robin. The difference is that the writers will probably face some executive foot in ass if they give robin the kid flash treatment, so they throw his character a bone and redeem him every so often. The writers have no idea what to do with kid flash and it hasn't gotten better.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 16, 2011)

I understand your problems with KF's treatment, Wuzzman. But what's so bad about Robin's?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2011)

Robin was terrifying for a 13 year old. Well adjusted yes, but his years of training, dodging bullets, and taking on _anything and anyone_, hell an eagerness to do so, is what makes robin robin, robin. He comes off as a hacker taught some gymnastics at first and later you get treated to the extent of his mental training, with the "mission first", "get over it" mentality that  speaks of his life with batman. Maybe eventually he'll become less wise guy and more "do" guy, which they are improving on, slowly... this robin likes the side line a little too much for my taste, which is not a popular opinion.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 16, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I can't believe people actually want the Joker to be a part of the light.





Cromer said:


> Joker should have been a solo act. He doesn't play well with others (and they reduce the amount of time he spends in the spotlight )





ThePseudo said:


> LOL at him trying to kill everyone including himself at the end.





Dr.Douchebag said:


> He may be iconic but was never the threat luthor is let alone other heavy hitters.



You guys do know that Joker took on superman and did major damage to him right. You know he about took out the Injustice Gang himself, and when it comes to the justice league Joker is in thehighest ranked. Not only that but he tricked a 4th dimensional imp to give him multiversal level powers. Also alone with prep he beat th fucking wonderwoman. 

A no heavy hitter my ass. You don't have to have powers to be a heavy hitter.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2011)

He beat superman and WW? when did this happen?


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> He beat superman and WW? when did this happen?



Idk if it was cannon or not, but Superman and Joker had a meetin or what not, andsuperman went to go grab the joker, saying that a normal human didn't stand a chance against him etc, then joker rubs his head and kryptonite flakes fall out, then he does a number on superman, but Batman came in and saved.

Oh and Joker beat Wonderwoman in the original brave and the bold. The cartoon, and I think in the justice league?

Of course that was pre too.


----------



## Glued (Oct 16, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> You guys do know that Joker took on superman and did major damage to him right.



Kryptonite.



> You know he about took out the Injustice Gang himself, and when it comes to the justice league Joker is in thehighest ranked.



Yeah, Solomon Grundy, taken out by gas, yeah right.



> Not only that but he tricked a 4th dimensional imp to give him multiversal level powers.



Mxyzptlk is an idiot. Mxyzptlk is also a 5th dimensional imp.



> Also alone with prep he beat th fucking wonderwoman.



Wonder Woman jobbed, simple as that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2011)

I figured it would be jobbing/kryptonite, WW could lob off jokers head before he could even think of something

I wouldn't put too much faith in the cartoons tbh, I think in one of them batman dodged omega beams


----------



## Vault (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I figured it would be jobbing/kryptonite, WW could lob off jokers head before he could even think of something
> 
> I wouldn't put too much faith in the cartoons tbh, I think in one of them batman dodged omega beams



Batman doesn't have outliers  his just fucking batman.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 16, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> You guys do know that Joker took on superman and did major damage to him right. You know he about took out the Injustice Gang himself, and when it comes to the justice league Joker is in thehighest ranked. Not only that but he tricked a 4th dimensional imp to give him multiversal level powers. Also alone with prep he beat th fucking wonderwoman.
> 
> A no heavy hitter my ass. You don't have to have powers to be a heavy hitter.



And what does that have to do with Joker being a character who's *not supposed to be in an ensemble like the one in the last episode?*

I think everyone would buy a Joker vs Young Justice episode, with the clown trolling Kaldur and his merry crew.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 16, 2011)

Wuzzman, have you given up on YJ as yet? If you hate it so much, then why put yourself through such punishment?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder how their going to have Kaldur give up leadership to Robin.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2011)

I dismissed batman the brave and the bold and come to regret it when I got over the "its not batman tas waaaaah" and the show took on levels of badass and awesome. now i can't possible keep up with all the awesome shit that happens in that show because i'm so out of the loop i don't know where to begin. maybe young justice will turn around, maybe this will happen in 3 seasons, i don't know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Its so funny, that despite so many words your post has nothing to do with the real complaint with Kid Flash. Kids flash is a moron, he could move at the speed of light and still have no idea how to use us powers. The only person the writers seem almost as clueless about is robin. The difference is that the writers will probably face some executive foot in ass if they give robin the kid flash treatment, so they throw his character a bone and redeem him every so often. The writers have no idea what to do with kid flash and it hasn't gotten better.




So the guy who is apparently the smartest scientifically on the team is a moron? Where did you get that from, the fact he explain to robin how to make a EMP or the fact he always shown to break down stuff? Are you watching the same show?

You seem to try make kid flash the flash , no Kid flash is less experience unlike the TT counterpart this one can't vibrate properly as explained in episode 2.  It seem to me Wally probably gotta his powers not to long ago.

What they are trying to do is show you how they grow in power eventually and as a team .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 16, 2011)

I think he means he is a moron because he rushes in and gets knocked on his ass.

I must admit he's got a point: He's the least effective team member alongside Artemis (Whose powers basically make her a much more limited Robin) but she has an intresting character arc and sweet VA to make up for it.

Maybe he's pissed that Wally is a loudmouth but I care less about that since I never read the original TTs run.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 16, 2011)

This Wally is a scientific genius. Tactical? Not so much.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

So yeah wasn't feeling the joker va.

But solid episode nonetheless.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 16, 2011)

Also strongly disagree with the Joker not being a team player/unsuited for this episode/needs his own episode:

1) He has joined teams in both the comics, Batman the animated series and in the Justice League Cartoon (Well, he usually invites himself). The downside of having him is his tendency to team kill and hey, he tried just that

2) This is a new universe, characters need not be the same. Besides which, this is a younger Joker who hasn't killed Jason or crippled Babs and in the comics, Batman himself says Joker has gotten worse as he got older

3) As for him being someone else's pawn and not the focus of the episode: *GOOD!*

I am so sick of the Joker being made into some invulnerable God villain just because he's well known and popular. It's tiresome and it's old and almost no one has written a good Joker comic since the 1990s when he had a ponytail : /

Batman has a huge rogue's gallery, there are tons of other rogues and if you want to see animated Joker, he's in zillion other episodes of Batman ect ect.

Can it be someone else's turn please?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 16, 2011)

Least sexy Poison Ivy from any animated series I've seen. 
Don't know if she was ever in Brave and the Bold, but she's looked better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Least sexy Poison Ivy from any animated series I've seen.
> Don't know if she was ever in Brave and the Bold, but she's looked better.



Second least sexy...the one from The Batman is at the bottom


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 16, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Second least sexy...the one from The Batman is at the bottom


....Nope, Young Justice Ivy is still a at the bottom IMO. Actually this version isn't _least_ sexy. She's flat out just not sexy.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 2) This is a new universe, characters need not be the same. Besides which, this is a younger Joker who hasn't killed Jason or crippled Babs and in the comics, Batman himself says Joker has gotten worse as he got older



Well... the robin in this show is Tim Drake, so yeah the whole braining jason with a crowbar thing should of still happened for this one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well... the robin in this show is Tim Drake, so yeah the whole braining jason with a crowbar thing should of still happened for this one.



Actually it's Dick Grayson with elements of Tim fused into him


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Actually it's Dick Grayson with elements of Tim fused into him



Wait....

Seriously?


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 16, 2011)

Did anyone see this article? I guess it confirms that there will be a evil counterpart to Young Justice..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wait....
> 
> Seriously?



Yes, it was said when the show was first announced that Robin was Dick...same with Kid Flash being Wally.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Did anyone see this article? I guess it confirms that there will be a evil counterpart to Young Justice..



Will they be called Young INjustice ?



Emperor Joker said:


> Yes, it was said when the show was first announced that Robin was Dick...same with Kid Flash being Wally.



I could of swore I read this robin was drake. 

Anyways that's kind of dumb, if you wanted drake just go with drake.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wait....
> 
> Seriously?



You went from, tim drake no big deal to _dick grayson_ my lord....
Don't know how anyone can like this joker. He nails on a chalk board while watching your non milf teacher finger herself terrible. The batman poison ivy had that whole "i'm 14" thing going on....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2011)

What part of this is just 3 years after superman appearance timeline anyone can't get. From the get go I already figured the league is fairly new probably little over a year after formation .


----------



## Glued (Oct 16, 2011)

Young Injustice

Koryak, Illegitimate Son of Aquaman, should be the head of Young Injustice.

Osiris, Brother in Law of Black Adam, to battle Superboy

Rose Wilson, daughter of Slade, to battle Artemis

Inertia, to battle WALL-E.

Cheshire to battle Artemis

Jynx to battle Miss Martian.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Young Injustice
> 
> Koryak, Illegitimate Son of Aquaman, should be the head of Young Injustice.
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking something similar, but I had a demi-god centric focus and it would be more of a one-shot thing. 

Kaldur would do battle with Perseus son of poseidon

Superboy would pair up with Herc

Artemis would get Athena's daughter

Wally would get Nike's son

Miss martian would get Apollo's heir

Robin would be left with Hades daughter or someone. 

I was thinking something like a pre-invasion arc where the heroes have an incredibly difficult time taking down a titan-esque monster that descended from the sky in the form of a meteor, they later find out that monster is in fact a pet of the demi-gods , a race of powerful planet busting half gods who go around toppling worlds for no other reason than for the lulz , and the earth happens to be their next stop , so the young heroes have 3 months until the demi gods arrive, batman orders yj to train in seclusion until the day of the demi god arrival. Aqualad trains in the deepest part of the seas, Artemis takes the jungle, Superboy goes into the arctic, Miss Martian trains in the desert, so on and so on. This spans over the course of maybe 1 or 2 episodes, then when the heroes come back, they have an epic fight with the demi gods who are all well above street level, but not quite omega, this way the cast isn't so freaking de-powered and we get to see some new feats, superboy maybe learns heat vision and flight ontop of boosting his speed and strength.

good idea or bad idea? I'm kinda disappointed by the lack of development from the cast, they need an event that brings out their true potential.  I'd like to see superboy hang with the juggernauts but not in such a way that brings the juggernauts down to their level.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally caught up. I can see why everyone is tired of the "ALL ACCORDING TO PLAN" episode endings. If nothing else though, the kids don't feel quite as annoying anymore, with Kaldur being the most likable by far.

This last episode had good action, but felt rushed. And like others said, Klarion being a part of the Light was probably the most surprising thing... I thought he'd just be a stand-alone villain.

The Joker was underwhelming, but more so because his dialogue wasn't particularly good. Other than that, I think they used the Injustice League pretty well. Even Dr. Fate was having trouble before the Justice League showed up. And on that note, I don't think the kids will be using the Helmet very much, considering the risk it carries.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Young Injustice
> 
> Koryak, Illegitimate Son of Aquaman, should be the head of Young Injustice.
> 
> ...



My Young Injustice Line-Up:

Koryak (Aqualad)
Icicle Jr. (Superboy)
Young Harley Quinn (Robin)
Inertia (Kid Flash)
Cheshire (Artemis)
Jinx (Miss Martian)

I kind of wanted the Terror Twins to make a reappearance too.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 16, 2011)

All I need from this show is an utterly awesome two parter where every member of the team gets to be awesome. And it seems I ain't getting it


----------



## Glued (Oct 16, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I was thinking something like a pre-invasion arc where the heroes have an incredibly difficult time taking down a titan-esque monster that descended from the sky in the form of a meteor, they later find out that monster is in fact a pet of the demi-gods , a race of powerful planet busting half gods who go around toppling worlds for no other reason than for the lulz , and the earth happens to be their next stop , so the young heroes have 3 months until the demi gods arrive, batman orders yj to train in seclusion until the day of the demi god arrival. Aqualad trains in the deepest part of the seas, Artemis takes the jungle, Superboy goes into the arctic, Miss Martian trains in the desert, so on and so on. This spans over the course of maybe 1 or 2 episodes, then when the heroes come back, they have an epic fight with the demi gods who are all well above street level, but not quite omega, this way the cast isn't so freaking de-powered and we get to see some new feats, superboy maybe learns heat vision and flight ontop of boosting his speed and strength.
> 
> good idea or bad idea? I'm kinda disappointed by the lack of development from the cast, they need an event that brings out their true potential.  I'd like to see superboy hang with the juggernauts but not in such a way that brings the juggernauts down to their level.



Sounds too much like DBZ, besides the Greek Goddesses are all pals of Wondy.


----------



## Glued (Oct 16, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> My Young Injustice Line-Up:
> 
> Koryak (Aqualad)
> Icicle Jr. (Superboy)
> ...



Why Icicle Jr?


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2011)

Probably as revenge for tricking him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Why Icicle Jr?



Superboy has somewhat of a personal relationship with him or at least knows him a little better and Icicle Jr. probably would want revenge too for making him look bad in his father's eyes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 16, 2011)

Icicle Junior has so far been portrayed as weak, stupid and lame. He's in no way badass enough to be part of a counter-team.

I'm still nominating evil Kara as Conner's counterpart, or maybe a New God


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm calling it now:

Icicle Jr - Superboy - Megan love triangle. 






ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Kaldur would do battle with Perseus son of poseidon



Perseus is the son of Zeus. You may be thinking of Theseus.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 16, 2011)

Kaldur's counterpat could be brother blood simplay because of the magic component...


----------



## The Potential (Oct 17, 2011)

Had to watch the episode twice. The second time around The Joker wasn't as bad as I first thought, he was okay.

Black Adam's treatment was somewhat expected so... eh

I could honestly really careless about everyone else on The Injustice League besides Wotan, he was pretty cool.

The cameos were quite nice, especially Guy Gardner. Bit of a episode highlight for me.

Another Light just as planned ending.....

Solid episode nonetheless.

_*By the way. Who was the Magician guy, I liked him quite a bit too?*_


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 17, 2011)

The Potential said:


> _*By the way. Who was the Magician guy, I liked him quite a bit too?*_



In the Justice League? Zatara.


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

The light ending wasn't bad at all, it actually revealed who's in it. Episode was pretty good, could of been a 2 part thing but I still liked it a lot. Joker wasn't that bad, just different, kinda sucks some of the baddest villains were being used as scape goats tho, maybe they'll come back and go after the light too for being used, that be tight.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 17, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> In the Justice League? Zatara.



Oh okay cool. I had looked him up after I posted the question, but still wasn't sure if he was the right character.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 17, 2011)

Speaking of Zatara, what are the chances of him becoming Dr. Fate in this continuity?


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 17, 2011)

I hear Zatana is going to be in the next ep. Is she going to be a teenager?


----------



## Bender (Oct 17, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I hear Zatana is going to be in the next ep. Is she going to be a teenager?



Hopefully they don't screw her up like they did Joker


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you have an iconic sound of Zatana's voice in your head like you do with the Joker?

No


----------



## Bender (Oct 17, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Do you have an iconic sound of Zatana's voice in your head like you do with the Joker?
> 
> No



Yeah, I guess I'm being paranoid.  

Loves Zee.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Well they could still screw it up

Valley Girl Zatana


----------



## Glued (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder if Roy will impregnate Cheshire with his seed like he did in the comics.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Doubt it, but I think we might see time travelling Lian from the future.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

Man I want something to happen to wally so that he can man the fuck up and start pwning like we know he can, I understand being the wise ass is part of his char but why did they need to add a fail aspect to him


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Sportsmaster isn't Chessire's dad. She and Art are probably half sisters.

They have different last names for starters.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 17, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Well they could still screw it up
> 
> Valley Girl Zatana



Zatana: Hellooo Zatana! 

Miss Martian:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 17, 2011)

Miss Martian continues to annoy me. The whole "Hello, Megan!" thing can be tolerable, but not in the middle of missions. Why waste time with that stupid catchphrase if you could get out of the crashing ship faster?

Also, loved Black Adam, and how everytime Superboy came at him he was immediately one shotted.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Miss Martian continues to annoy me. The whole "Hello, Megan!" thing can be tolerable, but not in the middle of missions. Why waste time with that stupid catchphrase if you could get out of the crashing ship faster?



Talking is a free action dude, they do that stuff all the time.

I liked how Count Vertigo continues to be the king of really annoying tag team partners, ala Under the Red Hood only here we replace Hyena and Captain Nazi with Ultra Humanite and Black Adam. He sucks by himself but assisting someone else he's amazing.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 17, 2011)

The one thing about this episode is that they made big-time villans pawns to other big time villans. I mean after the light who's next? Darksied? Brainiac?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

The DCU has no shortage of villains. YJ need not fight huge organised conspiracies anyway, they could just as equally deal with smaller villain teams or very strong solo bad guys.

In most of the episodes so far there have only been one or two real villains, the rest of the fighting has just been against their henchmen.

As for being pawns, Black Adam was a pawn for Infinite Crisis and after helping the badguys got tied to Alexander's huge golden wang. Count Vertigo is a perenial member of th suicide squad. Ivy is a big name but never a big player and half the time Batman beats her by giving her a stern talking to. Never actually read a comic with Wotan or the Atomic skull in it. The Joker would join any team that gives him a chance to cause chaos and teamkill later. UH is a perenial member of villain societies too. at least in the DCAU.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

Why does everyone hate m'gann here, she is cool, u just jelly 

Ivy is just greenpeace...hardcore greenpeace that is  also zetsu's waifu


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

I like Megan, outside of tha catchphrase that shall not be spoken and will not be in the second series if any of the creators have spoken to any fan.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

Its probably just stemming from my bias for MM but she has the coolest powers


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 17, 2011)

Megan learned earth culture by watching age appropriated television....remember what you was suppose to be into when your 14 year old girl? I'd say "hello megan" is an appropriated nuisance to the character whose friends are either socially awkward, immature, or taking themselves too seriously. Also considering that robin, admittedly the most well adjusted to life as a regular kid, save the idiot ball wally, suffers from diarrhea of the mouth on multiple occasions...megan doesn't have much to learn from lolz. 

And yes I just defended hello megan, heads please xplode.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't see whats so annoying about that phrase, its just a one second line tbh.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Megan learned earth culture by watching age appropriated television....remember what you was suppose to be into when your 14 year old girl? I'd say "hello megan" is an appropriated nuisance to the character whose friends are either socially awkward, immature, or taking themselves too seriously. Also considering that robin, admittedly the most well adjusted to life as a regular kid, save the idiot ball wally, suffers from diarrhea of the mouth on multiple occasions...megan doesn't have much to learn from lolz.
> 
> And yes I just defended hello megan, heads please xplode.



Just because it make sense doesn't mean its not annoying and unecessary.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 17, 2011)

"Hello Megan" is more annoying because of the delivery it gets than anything. When it's not said _like _a catchphrase, it's really fine.

In reading everything I missed, I think PN is right that you guys need to be way less attached to the regular continuity and just allow this to be its own thing.

And I still don't get the Wally hate. He's smart but impulsive; he goes after the biggest target he can get and tries to nail it. That's how he is, and I'm okay with that. The only time I've ever thought he was jobbed was against Mallah, because he should have punched him back into the wall behind him. But other than that, we've seen him creatively use his powers to create tornadoes, come up with EMP devices while facing certain death, explain most of the non-computer science for the show and generally be competent at intelligent things. The thing is that he's not particularly tactically adept and tends to run at the biggest guy he can find. That's his personality; he's impulsive and rash. You know, like he was during Justice League (Where a lot of people also complained he was a moron for a long time). If you were to tell me that this Kid Flash turns into the Flash in JL, I could totally see it because they are really very similar in personality. The only difference is that KF in this is scientifically adept and Flash wasn't in JL.

Meanwhile, people talk about the TT Kid Flash like he was some sort of wonderful God because he had awesome powers... but he had no personality. I said it before, but the entire emphasis of that Wally is on his powers and nothing else; he was less of a character and more of a plot device to allow for a character epiphany. He was so overpowered that he completely trashed a team that gave the Titans tons of problems. Is that really what we want him to be like?

I guess I can understand people wanting him to get some nice moments: While the other characters had their strengths emphasized in their focus episodes, Wally's was more about one of his weaknesses.

In all honesty, it seems like people here are more concerned with Flash Hax, portraying villains exactly like the regular continuity, and whatever phrases annoy them than the actual content of the episode.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

Guy should have gotten some lines thats for sure


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Guy should have gotten some lines thats for sure



Guy should have his own _show_, but you take what you can get.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

lmao that show would be awesome , every ep would end with guy mooning the audience like how he mooned batman


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I guess I can understand people wanting him to get some nice moments: While the other characters had their strengths emphasized in their focus episodes, Wally's was more about one of his weaknesses.



Everyone's focus episodes so far have highlighted their weaknesses in my opinion.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 17, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Everyone's focus episodes so far have highlighted their weaknesses in my opinion.



Perhaps a better way of putting it is that the rest have looked stronger when they overcame their weaknesses, while Wally didn't get that sort of thing. For example, Artemis getting away from her instincts to run away and go back in Home Front, Aqualad taking command in Alpha Male and accepting his place on the surface with Downtime, Superboy conquering most of his anger problems in Schooled, etc. Denial just didn't have that sort of "Look at me, I've overcome something" moment.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

That's true, Nabu did all the heavy lifting.

He also kind of lack character direction. With the others it's easier to see the way they're developing. With Wally he's funny but how is he going to change?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 17, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That's true, Nabu did all the heavy lifting.
> 
> He also kind of lack character direction. With the others it's easier to see the way they're developing. With Wally he's funny but how is he going to change?



Yeah, he does lack concrete direction at the moment. His immaturity is obviously going to go away, but the only thing I see them building up with that is him becoming more mature by way of a relationship with Artemis. I think more of an impetus will be coming in later episodes, but he really doesn't have the same strong direction that the other characters do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2011)

The problem with the flash is that to give him any screen time where he shines is usually where there is a dire need and he really needs to tap into his speed to save the day.

Like what he did when he beat lex/brainiac .

There will be an episode I can feel it when the team is beat and it forces wally to tap into the speed force for once. 

Also people have to consider wally is technically the strongest member of his team at full power maybe MM is fighting for that spot also.


----------



## Rose (Oct 17, 2011)

After watching homefront, I am fond of the Artemis/Robin duo. I just enjoy their interactions wiht one another.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Honestly the vibe I got from homefront is Artemis is a less effective Robin.

What does Artemis do? Shooting attacks

Well with his disks Robin does those just as effectively, possibly faster and doesn't need an easily lost bow or emptied quiver. In three episodes now she's either run out of arrows or lost her bow and/or quiver. Robin doesn't seem to have that problem.

The other thing they both do is martial arts and he's better. So are all the boys who have superpowers to help them.

And then there's a ton of areas where Artemis can't even compete with Robin: Computers, science, tactics & strategy, knowledge of criminals, stealth, helpful situational gadgets (Though at least she got herself a water-breather).

Artemis is getting very "This looks like a job for Aquaman!" where all she can do is make a long range precision shot so every episode needs one. It's a helpful skill but it's also pretty narrow and not something you'd need every ep. 

Take a leaf out of Ollie's book and grab yourself a sword.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 17, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> knowledge of criminals



Has he shown much more knowledge? I dunno, but in all honesty I think that this should be her area of expertise. She has connections and relations with a big part of the underground as Sportsmaster takes jobs with a lot of people. So when everyone is trying to figure out who some big baddie they haven't seen is, she should be like "Oh, that's Uncle Jimmy! He has freeze powers. He once made me a unicorn out of ice."



> Take a leaf out of Ollie's book and grab yourself a sword.



In all honesty, I fucking hated that. I like Green Arrow as just a guy with trick arrows. In fact, my favorite moment in Infinite Crisis was when Ollie asks why Batman invited him to go up and attack Brother Eye since he's just a guy with trick arrows. Batman's response?

"Just to see if you'd show."

Ollie is all heart and courage, a moral center. Same with Final Crisis, where he has a great scene with Canary and his last stand. I think Artemis could honestly be something similar, as well as being a voice of reason and regular life. I mean, compared to the others she has lived out in the real world more than any of them outside of Wally.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Has he shown much more knowledge? I dunno, but in all honesty I think that this should be her area of expertise. She has connections and relations with a big part of the underground as Sportsmaster takes jobs with a lot of people. So when everyone is trying to figure out who some big baddie they haven't seen is, she should be like "Oh, that's Uncle Jimmy! He has freeze powers. He once made me a unicorn out of ice."



I agree it'd be cool if her knowledge was put to better use. Even if she only knew about the League of Shadows specifically her general knowledge would stand the team in good sted.

But the problem is everyone knows who Robin is. He's a much better known character and sidekick of Bat-crazyprepared-man. So far as I recall he's been the data guy not Artemis.



> In all honesty, I fucking hated that. I like Green Arrow as just a guy with trick arrows. In fact, my favorite moment in Infinite Crisis was when Ollie asks why Batman invited him to go up and attack Brother Eye since he's just a guy with trick arrows. Batman's response?
> 
> "Just to see if you'd show."
> 
> Ollie is all heart and courage, a moral center. Same with Final Crisis, where he has a great scene with Canary and his last stand. I think Artemis could honestly be something similar, as well as being a voice of reason and regular life. I mean, compared to the others she has lived out in the real world more than any of them outside of Wally.



I thought the sword was good once to get back at Slade making him look like a prat in Identity Crisis.

But yeah, Wally and Art need their commitment to the way the team operates and fights upgraded or something.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2011)

what they need is an episode with Zoom where wally is forced to use his speed to its full capacity to help. 

Also the whole bow thing didn't stop Red arrow v.s Cheshire and Sportsmaster. 

we don't need another Hawkeye , I like green away the way he is the bearded batman.


----------



## Glued (Oct 17, 2011)

Ollie isn't a Green Batman.

He's just an ordinary guy with good arrow skills.

However being the descendant of Robin Hood kind of helps as well.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Upon thinking about it, the difference between Roy and Artemis is the inverse ninja law.

Roy works alone and so is super effective because he gets the same things done by himself.

Artemis has to work in a team and thus only carries 1/6th of the weight and so the fact she is armed with a freaking bow is more noticable.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ollie isn't a Green Batman.
> 
> He's just an ordinary guy with good arrow skills.
> 
> However being the descendant of Robin Hood kind of helps as well.



and married to black canary, poor guy, imagine if they got in an argument


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 17, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I agree it'd be cool if her knowledge was put to better use. Even if she only knew about the League of Shadows specifically her general knowledge would stand the team in good sted.
> 
> But the problem is everyone knows who Robin is. He's a much better known character and sidekick of Bat-crazyprepared-man. So far as I recall he's been the data guy not Artemis.



He's sort of the guy who pulls up wikipedia articles. I think it'd very easy to turn Artemis into the girl who knows the underworld while Robin is sort of a jack-of-all-trades when it comes to knowledge: He can name people, ideas, etc, but he lacks in-depth knowledge. For example, Robin knows what an EMP pulse is and can do, but he has to consult Wally to make one. Artemis could play the same role, where Robin has an idea but has to run it past the expert to get the details and deeper knowledge.



> I thought the sword was good once to get back at Slade making him look like a prat in Identity Crisis.



Well, thankfully that little bit of continuity is gone.



> But yeah, Wally and Art need their commitment to the way the team operates and fights upgraded or something.



Yeah. Again, I think Artemis comes off fine for the most part and I don't think we've seen the extent of what she can do. I think Wally needs an episode to show off his abilities and growth better.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish the people who work at WB, DC and Marvel put as much thought into their work as we do ?___?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 17, 2011)

Or, since it seems that Artemis isn't actually a natural archer, we get to see exactly what it was she was good at when she was still in Sportmaster's circle of influence.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 17, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I wish the people who work at WB, DC and Marvel put as much thought into their work as we do ?___?



I tend to read Ask Greg every now and then, and he says that he has a 130-something page timeline on the entire universe. I think that most creators nowadays have great care for their productions. We've come a ways from Spider-Man: The Animated Toy-Selling Series.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I don't see whats so annoying about that phrase, its just a one second line tbh.



Its annoying because while it makes sense for the character to believe humans have catchphrases they say over and over again, that's as far as it goes when it comes to making megan less human and more alien. Kaldur is far more alien than megan and it persist throughout the series.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 18, 2011)

Zatara uses backwards speech to do spells...... Now that seems like it would be quite hard to do in the heat of battle. The man has skills!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 18, 2011)

Practice makes perfect

The thing that makes Zatara/Zatana so awesome to me are their costumes. The fact that they dress like stage magicians as opposed to people who think they're wizards *cough* Doctor Strange *cough* always seemed so badass.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 18, 2011)

That's true because I too like their look. It's.....classical I'd say..


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 18, 2011)

Meh what makes doctor strange eye rolls worthy is that for all intent and purposes, he has no actual limits. He just walks in noob shots everything and rolls out.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 18, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> The thing that makes Zatara/Zatana so awesome to me are their costumes. The fact that they dress like stage magicians as opposed to people who think they're wizards *cough* Doctor Strange *cough* always seemed so badass.



Respect doc strange's pimp cape 

and what do you mean 'think he's a wizard'


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2011)

a young Kent V. Nelson(Kent Nelson's grand-nephew in the comics) could be the next Dr. Fate. he could join the YJ and shit.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who saw Rocket helping the league in the latest ep? Isn't she supposed to be a teen?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2011)

she was probably just helping Icon out like Roy was helping GA and Canary with the gardening.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Respect doc strange's pimp cape
> 
> and what do you mean 'think he's a wizard'



Lol yea Dr Strange is my dude, I was just citing him as an example of magic based characters that dress in the typical fantasy style of sorcerer.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 18, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Meh what makes doctor strange eye rolls worthy is that for all intent and purposes, he has no actual limits. He just walks in noob shots everything and rolls out.



There's also the flipside: When people try to make him limited, he comes off as stupid and/or inefficient. He can do just about anything... but when it comes to stabilizing or prevent a plane from crashing that he's inside, he's struggling. Chris Bird at mightygodking.com had some really nice ideas for Dr. Strange, including setting rules and idea for how magic is set-up.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr. Strange shouldn't even be riding in a plane in the first place.


----------



## Glued (Oct 18, 2011)

Doctor Strange should only be fighting Undead Dragons, Hell Lords, Living Planets, Eldritch Abominations, Elder Gods and Powerful Transdimensional beings.

He is too powerful to be a regular Avenger.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2011)

or ride a freaking plane.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn! Dr Strange is that strong!?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2011)

not anymore.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2011)

Strange was once the Avatar of Eternity. 

now he's just a guy in a trench coats who hangs with superheroes.


----------



## Glued (Oct 19, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Strange was once the Avatar of Eternity.
> 
> now he's just a guy in a trench coats who hangs with superheroes.



He does do the occasional parlor trick now and then.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 19, 2011)

Lack of Fish stockings means she won't be jail bait?   



/ Sad Ephebophiles


----------



## Darc (Oct 19, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Strange was once the Avatar of Eternity.
> 
> now he's just a guy in a trench coats who hangs with superheroes.



What happen to all his Godlike powers?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> What happen to all his Godlike powers?



In story he messed with to much dark magic so, his title and the majority of his power got taken away...

writer wise, current marvel writers can't do a powerful Doc Strange so they depowered him and stuck him onto New Avengers


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 19, 2011)

> I can't believe people actually want the Joker to be a part of the light.



Yeah. Joker doesn't play nice. He can't work in a team. He's just to wild. Besides, he needs all of the screen time for himself.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 20, 2011)

I love how I was right about Superboy trying to take on Black Adam but getting his ass kicked.

Also, Plastic Man and Guy Gardner appearances kicked ass. As well as Red Arrow fighting alongside all of the other heroes.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 21, 2011)

Today's episode was one of the best episodes so far in the season, IMO.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 21, 2011)

The abomination's catchphrase instantly ruined what was otherwise a decent episode.

Red Volcano is pretty cool, though he was beaten way too easy. Why would Morrow give him the power to control lava and not the ability to resist it? I hope we haven't seen the last of him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 21, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> *The abomination's catchphrase instantly ruined what was otherwise a decent episode.*
> 
> Red Volcano is pretty cool, though he was beaten way too easy. Why would Morrow give him the power to control lava and not the ability to resist it?



We're still whining about Miss Martian's catchphrase, what 132 pages and 15 episodes in? I mean seriously?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 21, 2011)

Always and forever until the day it disappears for good. Or, better, when Miss Martian gets killed off.


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2011)

Does "Its Clobberin Time bother you?"
Does "Frankenstein Lives bother you?"
Does "I'm the best at what I do and what I do isn't very nice bother you?"
Does "Hulk Smash bother you?"
Does "This looks like a job for Superman bother you?"
Does "Imperious Rex bother you?"
Does "Outrageous bother you?"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 21, 2011)

Hulk smash kinda does. Frankenstein lives is a catchphrase?


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Hulk smash kinda does. Frankenstein lives is a catchphrase?



I've heard DC Frankenstein say it several times.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 21, 2011)

To be honest I really don't mind MM's catchphrase, I don't even notice it half the time.


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2011)

I am an Elemental Android, one of four created by a brilliant scientist with a criminal mind. I have a human family that loves me very much. I am Red Tornado


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2011)

[Youtube]bQlobg7r7Co[/Youtube]


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great episode today. Dat Zatanna


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 21, 2011)

New episode was good. Zatanna appearance was nice, and I was somewhat impressed. I didn't expect Red Tornado to actually be playing his creator in order to shut things down from the other side, but a double double cross is always nice to see. I'm kind of mad Red Torpedo and Red Inferno were destroyed though.

And it looks like Robin may get a love interest after all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2011)

Safe to say without wally's mind the world would have been gone


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2011)

Red Tornado stole the show.
Zatanna was cool.
JSA cameo.

team still sucks except for Kaldur. 
and very lame HK-47 reference.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 22, 2011)

Some people are thinking that Zatanna's going to be a love interest. The only males not paired up are Aqualad, Robin, and Red Arrow. Red Arrows not a member of the team, and Robin isn't going to be paired up so AquaZata?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 22, 2011)

Enjoyed the episode, even though I didn't get a second look.

I have to ask some people: What would it take for the team not to "suck"? I'm just wondering what you guys expect, as I just don't see it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm expecting them to beat Darkseid soon and then follow that up by taking on the Yellow Lantern Corps, Red Lantern Corps, Agent Orange, and Doomsday all at the same time. Then they'll take on the Quintessance. Why? Because they can.

Seriously, the team's not that bad. The only thing is that they aren't very mature (other then Aqualad). But that's to be expected considering how young they are.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm actually glad the writers know the limits of this team. It's teenage superheroes in an adult world, they aren't going to be the worlds last hope and that's what separates it from TT's. It's a new take on rookies which I for one am enjoying, it's not perfect but not even close to terrible. 

I would have been pissed if they actually posed a threat to Tornado or Volcano. Them getting to Tornado before bats was a little meh in itself but obviously that was only for the plot to move forward. It's consistency should be praised rather than scoffed at.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 22, 2011)

I actually thought them saying "We need a stupid idea" and all looking at Wally was hilarious, mostly because Wally didn't act like "WHAT DO YOU MEAN ME?!" but was like "Yeah, fuck you guys, we all know I'm awesome" and gave his answer with a smile.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Enjoyed the episode, even though I didn't get a second look.
> 
> I have to ask some people: What would it take for the team not to "suck"? I'm just wondering what you guys expect, as I just don't see it.



All I ask is 1 IMF punch from wally he could be knocked out himself as result but just 1.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 22, 2011)

JSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 22, 2011)

Best episode of the season? 

How old is Zatanna?


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Safe to say without wally's mind the world would have been gone



Dude, lots of scientists believe that that there is a dormant super volcano in Yellowstone national park with power similar to the Siberian Traps, which ended the Permian age and ushered in the Mesozoic.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 22, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Best episode of the season?
> 
> How old is Zatanna?



Old enough 

But she seems to be Wally and Artemis's age, so 15/16?


----------



## Adagio (Oct 22, 2011)

Look at my boy Robin seizing his opportunity faster than Wally


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2011)

Clap Clap Clap.

Robin was on that pussy so fast we only saw a red blur.

Wait what? Everyone but robin seems adapt at using their advantages? Fuck even _Wally_? must be joking.

Captain marvel being the lightning rod of all stupid? ok so i guess the writers can't have someone who isn't a clown, so i give them that. 

zatana being a regular young justice member do want

apparently trying to get laid makes you ineffective at anything but talking. but holy hell what you do to wally writers? i might actually like him....dear god...\

i want more formations

i finally like the fight in this episode. outclasses yes. incompetent no. and that's what i'm looking for, its not power or how big your dick is, its the ability to use it! Like even when only an inch can get in cause the ass is just that phat, is the difference between a MAN or a wanker trying to jack and nut in 3 minutes. 

And yes more young justice DOING THEIR OWN SHIT, that's how the series started and was the highlight. this taking half assed orders and suicide missions from batman was a joke from the start and this episode proves it. This was about trained superheroes coming into there own right, not batmans personal highschool suicide squad. this episode feels far more organic and it shows. 

the only real facepalm is captain marvel being 10, but seriously the better question is why isn't this episode 3 instead of episode 15? 8.3/10 just for being a step in the right direction, almost feels like a bloody recon of the last 12 episodes.

 red tornado
 red volcano


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 22, 2011)

I never got the chance to ask but does anyone know if Wolf is based off of a DCU character?
I can't be Krypto because hes way too small.

JSA cameos were great


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Its freaking awesome how Red Tornado sent the all the gas and ash from a life wiping supervolcano into space.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 22, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I actually thought them saying "We need a stupid idea" and all looking at Wally was hilarious, mostly because Wally didn't act like "WHAT DO YOU MEAN ME?!" but was like "Yeah, fuck you guys, we all know I'm awesome" and gave his answer with a smile.



It reminded me of JLU where Batman left it to Wally to find a way out, knowing that 'he' wouldn't be able to anticipate him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

It would be cool if zatanna was a young justice regular but wasn't she in the same age group as the JLA? I guess they changed it for here


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 22, 2011)

There are also some problems with the logic behind creating a robot to use Lava but then making it susceptible to the same element.
I don't know if its even possible for a volcano to erupt sending out enough ash to cover an entire hemisphere. They made me do a double take when they started mentioning nuclear holacausts.

Zatara.............come on now you know Zatana would be a perfect fit for the team.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> There are also some problems with the logic behind creating a robot to use Lava but then making it susceptible to the same element.
> I don't know if its even possible for a volcano to erupt sending out enough ash to cover an entire hemisphere. They made me do a double take when they started mentioning nuclear holacausts.
> 
> Zatara.............come on now you know Zatana would be a perfect fit for the team.



We could call bullshit on the fringe logic, and it does loses points for that. Nothing short of magic would prevent _any metal_ from getting melted by lava given enough time. And for all intent and purposes just because you can "bend" an element doesn't mean your immune to it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its freaking awesome how Red Tornado sent the all the gas and ash from a life wiping supervolcano into space.



except the yellow stone volcano is life wiping lolz.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> except the yellow stone volcano is life wiping lolz.


Actually, there maybe a dormant volcano under Yellowstone that could actually wipe out life. No, I'm not making this up.

It happened hundreds of millions of years ago in Siberia at the end of the Permian era.

Imagine a volcanic eruption so powerful that it turned the whole Siberia into a pool of lava and the rest of the world covered in ash.

It has happened in the past and it could happen again.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> except the yellow stone volcano is life wiping lolz.



Actually that part is true


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2011)

than yj just saved the world.. wait what? another + 1. damn it i argued myself into it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

but red tornado did it 

I was kind of hoping wally's tornados wouldn't be interuppted by megan flying in his face , I like him as he is in the show but I get the feeling the team treats him as an annoying oaf when he has shown to be very intelligent , its just his attitude makes him look kind of dumb.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 22, 2011)

I want Superman to get brainwashed and just slap the shit out of Megan in front of Superboy, pimp slapping him across the planet when he tries to intervene.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> than yj just saved the world.. wait what? another + 1. damn it i argued myself into it.



The Yellowstone dormant volcano hasn't erupted yet.

If it ever does erupt, there will be no Red Tornado to save the human race.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I want Superman to get brainwashed and just slap the shit out of Megan in front of Superboy, pimp slapping him across the planet when he tries to intervene.



That will probably happen when Starro comes back.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2011)

> I have to ask some people: What would it take for the team not to "suck"? I'm just wondering what you guys expect, as I just don't see it.


throwing them in a black hole would make them "unsuck. I just don't find these characters fun. 
even more so after they all went apeshit on Kaldur(I'm still pissed at them for that ). Dick especially disappointed me since he should have known better. and now Wally's being an ass to Cap.


----------



## Adagio (Oct 22, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> throwing them in a black hole would make them "unsuck. I just don't find these characters fun.
> even more so after they all went apeshit on Kaldur(I'm still pissed at them for that ). Dick especially disappointed me since he should have known better. and now Wally's being an ass to Cap.



You're always quite critical about this show and you're entitled to your opinion but sometimes its like you're looking for things that aren't even there. 

Dick reacted like everyone else on the team because he didn't know that Kaldur was told by Sportsmaster that there was a spy in the team. In fact, as soon as Kaldur revealed that information Dick fully understood why Kaldur acted the way he did. He even explained it, how did you miss that?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2011)

Adagio said:


> You're always quite critical about this show and you're entitled to your opinion but sometimes its like you're looking for things that aren't even there.
> 
> Dick reacted like everyone else on the team because he didn't know that Kaldur was told by Sportsmaster that there was a spy in the team. In fact, as soon as Kaldur revealed that information Dick fully understood why Kaldur acted the way he did. He even explained it, how did you miss that?


he's Batman's side kick, he's expected to at least not jump the gun and start shitting on Kaldur which is what he did. shat a huge one on Kaldur's face.


----------



## Adagio (Oct 22, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> he's Batman's side kick, he's expected to at least not jump the gun and start shitting on Kaldur which is what he did. shat a huge one on Kaldur's face.



I agree that everyone's reaction was slightly over the top but I don't think Dick should have foreseen anything as you hinted before.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dude, lots of scientists believe that that there is a dormant super volcano in Yellowstone national park with power similar to the Siberian Traps, which ended the Permian age and ushered in the Mesozoic.



Yeah, thats does not take way that Wally was the only one on the team that understood how to stop the stage 3 eruption and knew what volcano was trying to do. Seems to me Wally is slightly smarter scientifically than robin in this series.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Kaldur hit Superboy hard this episode.

"And even so that makes him but the victim of his creator's programming. Certainly he deserves the chance to prove he is more than the weapon that others designed him to be."

Is Weisman foreshadowing this.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yeah, thats does not take way that Wally was the only one on the team that understood how to stop the stage 3 eruption and knew what volcano was trying to do. Seems to me Wally is slightly smarter scientifically than robin in this series.



Wally = Physics and natural science.
Robin = Tech,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wally = Physics and natural science.
> Robin = Tech,



Well he did say in the dr.fate episode that he recreated Barry experiment to get his powers. So yeah I agree.


----------



## Adagio (Oct 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Ben Grimm said:


> Kaldur hit Superboy hard this episode.
> 
> "And even so that makes him but the victim of his creator's programming. Certainly he deserves the chance to prove he is more than the weapon that others designed him to be."
> 
> Is Weisman foreshadowing this.






Would be awesome if that happened to be honest, but I don't see any Luthor in this Conner, he just goes apeshit too often.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 22, 2011)

Bad guys throwing one member of the team into another is getting old


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 22, 2011)

Pretty good episode, even though the league should have caught on and been there to help with the volcano. Whatever its a kids show.

Dat Zatanna  + Wally did something.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm surprised it was Robin and not Wally who was head over heals for Zatanna .


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

WALL-E is not attracted to magic


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2011)

And also his love interest in the show can shoot 3 missiles from a bow .


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 22, 2011)

Credit mix-up for Humanity (posted on Toonzone)... Looks like the General, Magog, and Jason Bard will all be making appearances soon and at least one of the Green Lanterns will have a speaking line...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Bad guys throwing one member of the team into another is getting old



As are kaldur's formation # 'x' which just means , hey! random team member! help me jump high so I can sock this guy


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 22, 2011)

^ That made me laugh. Especially since it would have made a lot more sense for him to be launching Superboy.

I liked this episode, wasn't aware that Zatana was the one who might join the team but I'm all for it.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm surprised Giovanni didn't curse the team.

He could literally send all of YJ to hell if he wanted to. Though that might be extreme.

At least force the team to do manual labor so they never kidnap his daughter again.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 22, 2011)

Whenever I see the launching thing I think:

"CANNONBALL SPECIAL BUB!"

Also Superboy can a) launch himself and b) Given this strenth he's best as a luncher not a launchee


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Whenever I see the launching thing I think:
> 
> "CANNONBALL SPECIAL BUB!"
> 
> Also Superboy can a) launch himself and b) Given this strenth he's best as a luncher not a launchee



It just compounds the hilarity, as you said connor can easily launch himself and is the physically strongest, in fact using that formation is more time consuming than if he tried to jump himself


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 22, 2011)

DAAAAAAAT Zatanna  It's cool how easily she fit in with the team.

Dat Scientific Wally 

Artemis is such a G.

It's funny how obvious they made it that they were having a telepathic convo.

I appreciate them having Captain Marvel around, but I'm not sure how I feel about his portrayal in this episode. They should have him show subtle hints of only being ten, as opposed to straight up acting like a kid. 

Anyway it was pretty great episode, my favourite one in a while. 



Matta Clatta said:


> I never got the chance to ask but does anyone know if Wolf is based off of a DCU character?
> I can't be Krypto because hes way too small.



Someone asked Weisman if Wolf was an original character or based on a DCU character and his answer was something like "a little bit of both."


----------



## Gunners (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> It just compounds the hilarity, as you said connor can easily launch himself and is the physically strongest, in fact using that formation is more time consuming than if he tried to jump himself



Actually it makes more sense for Superboy to launch Aqualad. The later has greater range with his attacks and because Superboy can jump, if Aqualad fails with the initial attack Superboy can capitalise on an opening.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Wolf is based on Rex the Wonder Dog.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 22, 2011)

Wally is in love with Megan. It's to bad he doesn't seem to know. I can't wait until he finds out about ConMeg.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder if Hal Jordan and Kyle Rayner exist in this universe. Thus far we've only seen John Stewart and Guy Gardner, right?


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Wally is in love with Megan. It's to bad he doesn't seem to know. I can't wait until he finds out about ConMeg.



WALL-E  is so oblivious he might go two seasons without realizing what is going on.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Hal was in the first ep, right? When all the big guns showed up....

I still want this guy to be cannon...


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 22, 2011)

Well I don't think Wally's been flirting with M'gann since ConMeg happened. Could be he already knows, could be the writers just avoiding a fight between him and Connor.



In Brightest Day! said:


> I wonder if Hal Jordan and Kyle Rayner exist in this universe. Thus far we've only seen John Stewart and Guy Gardner, right?



Hal was in the premiere with the rest of the JL, I believe.



Blitzomaru said:


> I think Hal was in the first ep, right? When all the big guns showed up....
> 
> I still want this guy to be cannon...



...why is Conan wearing fish nets?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 22, 2011)

Given how mature KF is in this series, I kind of doubt that he'd be so obliging as to back down without a word.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2011)

we all know ever since the episode where Conmeg hooked up before the break Wally and artemis has been getting closer together.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

WALL-E and Artemis are trapped in a merry little war of wit. They are both unaware of their feelings for one another.

However WALL-E is still going after Megan.

Hell Kaldur even told Robin that it wasn't they're place to tell WALL-E or Artemis about Conner and Megan in Revelations.

Face it WALL-E is clueless.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2011)

He get there , if he is anything like his other incarnations when time to get serious he will .


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Remember in JLU, WALL-E was the last to realize Hawkgirl and Green Lantern were having a fling.

I miss Comic book WALL-E, he was never used as the butt of comic relief.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Remember in JLU, WALL-E was the last to realize Hawkgirl and Green Lantern were having a fling.
> 
> I miss Comic book WALL-E, he was never used as the butt of comic relief.


true but in JL and JLU Wall E served a bigger purpose as the league's gentle side or the one that kept the league down to earth. Which is why in justice lords episode he was so missed when killed.

Also I liked the fact in the JLU episode when flash was being honored in central city where captain bummer . capt cold, and mirror master wanted to kill him he showed a unique twist to being a hero rather than taking the typical route of beating up the bad guys he was more like friends with them.

So if YJ Wall E were to become that type of flash on his team then i can somewhat tolerate his occasional goofing off.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty much what Huey said. Though Flash goofing off is half his fighting style, the over half of his goofing is during the down moments. Yet during crisis moments flash never comes off as unprofessional or a hindrance to his team.


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Pretty much what Huey said. Though Flash goofing off is half his fighting style, the over half of his goofing is during the down moments. Yet during crisis moments flash* never* comes off as unprofessional or a hindrance to his team.



Actually he did and ended up getting lectured by John Stewart in the first episode.

Then it happened again during the first appearance of Gorilla Grodd and he ended up in the police station.

He got beaten by the Joker with exploding marbles.

In episode featuring Mr. Miracle and Big Barda he broke the 4th wall and complained how he was still treated like comic relief.

That is not the Flash from the comics, he was never incompetent. A relateable hero, but definitely not a goof.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Actually he did and ended up getting lectured by John Stewart in the first episode.
> 
> Then it happened again during the first appearance of Gorilla Grodd and he ended up in the police station.
> 
> ...



damn got to pull of your big e-dick. 

-john stewart lectures _superman _
-meh
-the joker
-he actually kicked a shit ton of ass that ep but point taken

what made me like the flash in the jlu is that he takes himself so unseriously that he is unintentially a boss. he is more of a jackchan to balance out the groups break your bones and make you eat your own left thumb jet lee's.


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2011)

Did John Stewart lecture Superman on the field of battle? Nope. Well except for that time when Gorilla Grodd was messing with his brain.

Bruce Timm needed a clown so he picked Wally


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Did John Stewart lecture Superman on the field of battle? Nope. Well except for that time when Gorilla Grodd was messing with his brain.
> 
> Bruce Timm needed a clown so he picked Wally



could been worst we could have gotten a Hal Jordan GL.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2011)

Am I a pedo if I say I find artemis's lips...very kissable


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Am I a pedo if I say I find artemis's lips...very kissable



Depends if someone would say MM lips are kissable does that make him an interspeciesist (yeah i made up a word dealwith it).


----------



## Cromer (Oct 23, 2011)

Xenophile. That's the word.

And I'm interested in the codenumbers. Batman's '02', obv. Superman and Wonder Woman would be '01 and '03' respectively. Kaldur's 'B-01', Dick's 'B-02'...so why is Zatanna 'A-03'? Another team on the sly? Young Justice Dark? (Which would all be remarkably stupid, given what these guys went through to get acknowledged by the JL)


----------



## Cromer (Oct 23, 2011)

And Zatanna for joinage?


----------



## Adagio (Oct 23, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Xenophile. That's the word.
> 
> And I'm interested in the codenumbers. Batman's '02', obv. Superman and Wonder Woman would be '01 and '03' respectively. Kaldur's 'B-01', Dick's 'B-02'...so why is Zatanna 'A-03'? Another team on the sly? Young Justice Dark? (Which would all be remarkably stupid, given what these guys went through to get acknowledged by the JL)



The numbers by themselves seem to be reserved for full members of the JL.
Any codenumbers with B refer to YJ. 

I guess "A" codenumbers are used for people affiliated to JL but who are not actual members or something like that. 

Or maybe they just used it without giving it so much thought and we're making too much of a fuss about it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Best episode of the season?
> 
> How old is Zatanna?



I still like Targets, but I can see how this could be.

And Zatanna seems to be in the 13-14 range.



Nightblade said:


> throwing them in a black hole would make them "unsuck. I just don't find these characters fun.



I guess that's preference, but I just feel so differently about it.



> even more so after they all went apeshit on Kaldur(I'm still pissed at them for that ). Dick especially disappointed me since he should have known better.





Nightblade said:


> he's Batman's side kick, he's expected to at least not jump the gun and start shitting on Kaldur which is what he did. shat a huge one on Kaldur's face.



They're teenagers who very nearly got killed because they thought information was withheld from them. I thought it was a perfectly reasonable time to be at least a little angry, let alone get an overreaction from teenagers. 

For Dick and Wally, it's worse because Kal's been their friend for longer than the team is around, and not telling them comes off as thinking that they could have been the mole. Of course, not telling them was to prevent there being a "team within a team" division where Kaldur treats certain people differently because of how long he's known them. Really, it was a perfect storm of a leadership crisis, and I don't think anyone came off as completely unreasonable.



> and now Wally's being an ass to Cap.



While Wally's taking advantage of Cap, I'd point out that it's more Cap's doing than Wally's. Cap is only now getting to hang out with people his age, so he's really overcompensating. I'm guessing that this will be taken care of in the next few episodes (There's one called "Secrets" coming up).




The Pink Ninja said:


> Whenever I see the launching thing I think:
> 
> "CANNONBALL SPECIAL BUB!"



Tsk, tsk. _Fastball_ Special.



> Also Superboy can a) launch himself and b) Given this strenth he's best as a luncher not a launchee



Yeah. It worked better with Artemis in the last episode.



Ben Grimm said:


> Wolf is based on Rex the Wonder Dog.



That was my first instinct. Considering Tawny and him are both supposed to talk eventually, I can definitely see him becoming closer to what Rex is.

Oh, and it looks like we'll be getting John Stewart helping out, if Kevin Michael Richardson is doing the voice. I can't see Hal having that deep a voice.

If anyone is following the comic, they're actually trying to prove that Nathaniel Adam (aka Captain Atom, though they don't know that) didn't murder his commanding officer in Vietnam in the 1960's. In all honesty, it's really cool to see the characters in an investigative light, plus I'm totally into the murder-mystery angle they have on it. Also like that they willing to play with history rather than always looking forwards.




Adagio said:


> The numbers by themselves seem to be reserved for full members of the JL.
> Any codenumbers with B refer to YJ.
> 
> I guess "A" codenumbers are used for people affiliated to JL but who are not actual members or something like that.
> ...



Pretty much. I don't think they ever expected there to be a second team like this, so they used the "A" designation for guests and others who need authorization.

Also, Cromer, they did list all the people in the JL before with numbers that corresponded to what we already know at some Con, so if you want you can find them.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 23, 2011)

I like Zatana already!


----------



## Spica (Oct 23, 2011)

Zatana is likeable actually. M'gann, always in need of rescue


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2011)

M'gann was fighting against a volcano dude, all martians are shit scared of fire/extreme heat 

although is this megan supposed to be a white martian like her comic book counterpart?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 23, 2011)

Spica said:


> Zatana is likeable actually. M'gann, always in need of rescue



She didn't need rescue in the last few episodes, actually. Dr. D also brings up a rather good point; the fact that she kept her head about her while lava was around is pretty impressive for a Martian.



> although is this megan supposed to be a white martian like her comic book counterpart?



Not sure yet. There are hints there, but there's no way to be sure.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 23, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Also, Cromer, they did list all the people in the JL before with numbers that corresponded to what we already know at some Con, so if you want you can find them.



Wilco. My Google fu gets dusted off once more! 


Adagio said:


> The numbers by themselves seem to be reserved for full members of the JL.
> Any codenumbers with B refer to YJ.
> 
> I guess "A" codenumbers are used for people affiliated to JL but who are not actual members or something like that.
> ...



So, no letters for full members, 'A' for associates, and'B' for the kids?



Dr.Douchebag said:


> M'gann was fighting against a volcano dude, all martians are shit scared of fire/extreme heat
> 
> although is this megan supposed to be a white martian like her comic book counterpart?



Was actually impressed that M'Gann didn't lose her head.

And the only White Martian I ever saw was in a Wally Flash comic, with 'White Martian speedster'. Wally smacked him with an Infinite Mass Punch, gg.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 23, 2011)

There are supposed to be two other teens showing up in the next couple of episodes. There were three. One is Zatanna, another one is Rocket, and I can't remember the third.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

So excited, this show is on a roll! Glad that the mole wasn't revealed as yet. I'm praying that it is not Artemis.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 23, 2011)

It's Superboy. They're going so far out of the way to imply that it's Artemis that it can't possibly be her. Weissman doesn't think much of our intelligence. He's lost his touch since Gargoyles.


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's Superboy. They're going so far out of the way to imply that it's Artemis that it can't possibly be her. Weissman doesn't think much of our intelligence. He's lost his touch since Gargoyles.







ThePseudo said:


> So excited, this show is on a roll! Glad that the mole wasn't revealed as yet. I'm praying that it is not Artemis.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2011)

Are we going to have another page solely dedicated to this pic?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 23, 2011)

MY question is, how does he cut his hair with a regular mach 3 if it can survive being engulfed in fire?


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> MY question is, how does he cut his hair with a regular mach 3 if it can survive being engulfed in fire?







Vault said:


> Are we going to have another page solely dedicated to this pic?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 23, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's Superboy. They're going so far out of the way to imply that it's Artemis that it can't possibly be her. Weissman doesn't think much of our intelligence. He's lost his touch since Gargoyles.



Oh, for fuck's sake. Let's look at this idea within what we've actually seen, and not what we're "remembering". No one has been "pushed" or "implied" to be the mole so far, Artemis least of all. While she has her background, within the show it's pretty obvious that, if anything, she's one of the least likely since the League obviously knows of the one thing that would make her a liability. If I'm missing something besides her being Cheshire's sister, let me know.

Hell, the only thing we have that implies Superboy is the mole on this show is a cryptic comment at the end of the pilot. Beyond that, we only "know" that he's the mole because we've read the comics and it's one of his best-known storylines.

This is some real bullshit, guys. If you rip on this, did you rip on the fact that Lex Luthor turned out to be behind the whole Cadmus deal in JLU, since it was completely obvious from the start? How about Norman Osborne turning out to be the Green Goblin? Did anyone rip on Teen Titans for continuing to have Terra as a traitor? What about Harvey Dent being foreshadowed in the original Batman animated series?

Criticize the show if you feel like it. I've certainly done it. But let's get away from some of stupid shit that just isn't true and whining about catchphrases.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 23, 2011)

Speaking of catchphrases. "Hello Megan" didn't bother me at all this week.

Also, am I the only one that really doesn't care about the mole? At most it will mean someone is off the team for a couple eps before they redeem themselves. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

The mole is between Superboy, Megan, and Artemis. It's obviously not KF, Robin, or Aqualad.

It could be Megan.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 24, 2011)

It would be awesome if it was kf , nobody would be expecting it


----------



## Cromer (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh wait, you meant KF as the mole?


----------



## Glued (Oct 24, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Oh wait, you meant KF as the mole?







Dr.Douchebag said:


> It would be awesome if it was kf , nobody would be expecting it





Lee-Sensei said:


> The mole is between Superboy, Megan, and Artemis. It's obviously not KF, Robin, or Aqualad.
> 
> It could be Megan.







Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Speaking of catchphrases. "Hello Megan" didn't bother me at all this week.
> 
> Also, am I the only one that really doesn't care about the mole? At most it will mean someone is off the team for a couple eps before they redeem themselves. I could be wrong though.







Guy Gardner said:


> Oh, for fuck's sake. Let's look at this idea within what we've actually seen, and not what we're "remembering". No one has been "pushed" or "implied" to be the mole so far, Artemis least of all. While she has her background, within the show it's pretty obvious that, if anything, she's one of the least likely since the League obviously knows of the one thing that would make her a liability. If I'm missing something besides her being Cheshire's sister, let me know.
> 
> Hell, the only thing we have that implies Superboy is the mole on this show is a cryptic comment at the end of the pilot. Beyond that, we only "know" that he's the mole because we've read the comics and it's one of his best-known storylines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

It would be interesting if the mole was Robin, Kid Flash, or Aqualad, but I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Oh, for fuck's sake. Let's look at this idea within what we've actually seen, and not what we're "remembering". No one has been "pushed" or "implied" to be the mole so far, Artemis least of all. While she has her background, within the show it's pretty obvious that, if anything, she's one of the least likely since the League obviously knows of the one thing that would make her a liability. If I'm missing something besides her being Cheshire's sister, let me know.
> 
> Hell, the only thing we have that implies Superboy is the mole on this show is a cryptic comment at the end of the pilot. Beyond that, we only "know" that he's the mole because we've read the comics and it's one of his best-known storylines.
> 
> ...



Chill out, it almost sounds like someone touched you in the anus. Who the mole is doesn't matter, unless its superboy which tradition states the death of a non super that isn't robin will shortly follow. other than that its team drama angst with the eventual "he/shes a hero after all" and its resolved itself in 1-3 episodes.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 24, 2011)

Cmon guys, lets not start that again. It's not funny at all, and just freakin annoying, and reportable as spam.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

We are discussing who might be the rat mate :ho


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 24, 2011)

Why isn't it a meme yet?First NF then the World!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 24, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Chill out, it almost sounds like someone touched you in the anus.



Hey, if you don't want to get slammed figure out how to make a point with substance. I'd think you, the person I've slammed most for making up retarded reasons as to why the show isn't good, would have figured this out by now.



Blitzomaru said:


> Cmon guys, lets not start that again. It's not funny at all, and just freakin annoying, and reportable as spam.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 24, 2011)

Really really liked Zatanna. I thought it was cool how she was still pretty in character despite not being the age I normally see/hear/read her as.

Hope to see her back more, and of course more Robin losing his evercool exterior around her.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 25, 2011)

she just got grounded for a gajillion years. 
Babs(or Starfire) will have set up shop by the time she's out. 


also I wonder how the ep. made Paul Dinni feel. 


I would like to see something like this in the show, but with Superboy instead of Kara.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Bwah that would be hilarious. 

But I still feel like Starfire won't be in this show. Same with BB, Cyborg, and Raven. At least not for a while.

I'd love to see Babs. I guess the main reason I want to see matches for Robin is because thats the only time we really get to see him drop his  facade.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 25, 2011)

I remember reading something about Beast Boy being slated to show up in a later episode actually. He's apparently going to sport a West African accent.

Can't wait to see how the TT fandom flips their shit when he shows up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Thats actually pretty cool. I'd love to see him as a kid who acts like he was actually raised in africa.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 25, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> she just got grounded for a gajillion years.
> Babs(or Starfire) will have set up shop by the time she's out.
> 
> 
> ...



but then megan would get jealous and thrown connor across the room 

nice to see supergirl checks out other women with x ray vision though


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 25, 2011)

Robin has game. The influence of the Batman. 

Zatanna's a fine young lady. 



Nightblade said:


> she just got grounded for a gajillion years.
> Babs(or Starfire) will have set up shop by the time she's out.



His baby girl just helped save the planet. Red Tornado will vouch for her. Extenuating circumstances and all that shizzle. He'll change his mind.



> also I wonder how the ep. made Paul Dini feel.



I don't know. 



> I would like to see something like this in the show, but with Superboy instead of Kara.



Not even Superboy would dare to do that with M'Gann around.


----------



## Darc (Oct 25, 2011)

I always thought Cyborg, BB, StarFire, Raven, Terra and Slade/n company were made up, what are their origins? I don't remember any comic covers with their pictures and they were never in any JL/JLU eps


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> I always thought Cyborg, BB, StarFire, Raven, Terra and Slade/n company were made up, what are their origins? I don't remember any comic covers with their pictures and they were never in any JL/JLU eps


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Honestly Gunners, If you don't read comics everyone but Robin would be unknown characters to TV viewers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> I always thought Cyborg, BB, StarFire, Raven, Terra and Slade/n company were made up, what are their origins? I don't remember any comic covers with their pictures and they were never in any JL/JLU eps





I guess you've never seen a teen titans cover?


----------



## Darc (Oct 25, 2011)

Starfire looks sexy as hell, they really PG'd her. Kid Flash, Super boy and some hoe I don't know leaning on BB were in it too? Damn, tight.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> Starfire looks sexy as hell, they really PG'd her. Kid Flash, Super boy and some hoe I don't know leaning on BB were in it too? Damn, tight.



Thats a cover from the more recent Teen Titans, hence why BB, Cyborg, Raven, and Star are more adult looking.

Robin (Tim Drake) , Wonder Girl (Cass Sandsmark), and Kid Flash (Bart Allen) are all the successors of Dick Grayson, Donna Troy, and Wally West.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 25, 2011)

God that art sucks. Superboy has a popeye arm, and it's bigger than Kid flash's head....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, the arm does kinda jump out at you. Other than that though I don't think its too terrible.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Speaking of terrible art, the characters in _Revelations_ were derped.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 25, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> God that art sucks. Superboy has a popeye arm, and it's bigger than Kid flash's head....



I guess puberty really caught up to him.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wow, the arm does kinda jump out at you. Other than that though I don't think its too terrible.



I like how WG is giving exactly zero fucks.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 25, 2011)

Bart looks the worst in that pic. At least, to me. His arms look too long and his head looks too big for his lanky body. His fingers are huge, too; you could line one up on his face and it'd go from the bottom of his chin all the way up to his forehead.

Also, is he giving Wonder Girl a backrub with his right arm?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 25, 2011)

?cureuil fou said:


> I remember reading something about Beast Boy being slated to show up in a later episode actually. He's apparently going to sport a West African accent.
> 
> Can't wait to see how the TT fandom flips their shit when he shows up.



That would actually make a ton of sense since Beast Boy did spend a ton of his life in Africa...it was also in Africa where he got bitten...and then mutated


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 26, 2011)

Breaking News: Kaldur's biggest secret.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*
Kaldur does not like the Flaming C.*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2011)

Kaldur is pretty damn serious.

When Captain Marvel runs off after the kitty cat is the only time he really makes a joke.

...

Have I mentioned what a perfect addition Captain Marvel is to the main cast?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> WALL-E and Artemis are trapped in a merry little war of wit. They are both unaware of their feelings for one another.
> 
> However WALL-E is still going after Megan.



I'm kind of annoyed the way they have skirted around the issue. He constantly hit on M'gann before Terrors but they only time I can recall since then is one light attempt in Homefront.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 26, 2011)

I want them to resolve the Wally/M'gann thing soon.


----------



## Darc (Oct 26, 2011)

Kid Flash vs Super Boy, winner gets to smash M'gann. Who wins this bout?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 26, 2011)

Wally takes this. The stakes are too high, it will finally FORCE () him to tap into his full potential.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Have I mentioned what a perfect addition Captain Marvel is to the main cast?



He does fit in pretty well.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Have I mentioned what a perfect addition Captain Marvel is to the main cast?


He is, I guess his situation is more or less like RT's, he wants to around kids his own age. 

I hope Zatara changes his mind about Zatanna joining, she was good, too. And I just like Zatanna overall.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 27, 2011)

still waiting for Superman to man up and talk to his son.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 27, 2011)

Greatest superhero

Doesn't want to help out his own flesh and blood /scumbag superman


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2011)

superman's greatest desire is to be a father



[YOUTUBE]YGIlVR0EgOY[/YOUTUBE]

although conner is more like a bro in comics.

Superman adopted the son of Zod.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Have I mentioned what a perfect addition Captain Marvel is to the main cast?


He does fit in really well.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 27, 2011)

imagine the rage and tears if the team and Roy finds out Captain Marvel, member of the Justice League, is just 10 years old.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 27, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Breaking News: Kaldur's biggest secret.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm surprised M'gann doesn't have his back on this .


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2011)

I wonder when Conner's abilities will develop and what will develop first. Wouldn't mind seeing his use tactile telekinesis to amp his abilities.


----------



## Darc (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey, can anyone post the video to that Black Adamn vs Superman/Captain Marvel short that was like 23 minutes or something? Plz.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 27, 2011)

Spoilers from the comics. Fills in some of the blanks.


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2011)

Ooh they just mentioned Cal Durham.

So Kaldur was raised by Cal, nice.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> imagine the rage and tears if the team and Roy finds out Captain Marvel, member of the Justice League, is just 10 years old.



To be fair Cap is totally invulnerable and third strongest league member after Supes and Martian Manhunter.



Gunners said:


> I wonder when Conner's abilities will develop and what will develop first. Wouldn't mind seeing his use tactile telekinesis to amp his abilities.



Nah, Miss Martian has telekinesis.

Conner's first power will be flight which he was develope when he needs to fly up and save someone, either Miss M or Supes.

After that it will be blowing breath/freezing breath since it's none fatal so easier to use in a cartoon.


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2011)

Heat vision is the most important power for a kryptonian

[Youtube]dwNqVNmqQfY[/Youtube]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2011)

Raegboy is only, like, 16 weeks old so it'll be a while before he needs to shave.

Also Wonder Woman is 99 years old?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 27, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Spoilers from the comics. Fills in some of the blanks.



I reposted it. It's easier to read now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Superboy stays with the Wests for 3 nights after he escapes from Cadmus. 

Superboy and Kid Flash encounter the Terror Twins at the mall when they go shopping for clothes.

Superboy picks a small storageeroom for his bedroom at Mount Justice and he sleeps standing up, as it reminded him of his pod at Cadmus.

We learn the Justice League set up shop at Mount Justice shortly after they formed and eventually they moved to The Hall of Justice because The Joker discovered their headquarters and attacked Snapper Carr and The League.Superboy relives these events due to a rogue G-Gnome.The Joker used green monkeys to attack The League and this is why Superboy hates monkeys.

Robin, Kid Flash and Aqualad had already tangled with Hook and The Black Spider in Central City, a month before facing them in "Infiltrator".

The trio actually fail their first(unsanctioned) mission.The League of Shadows target a woman for execution and they decide to protect her.The team is captured, but they eventually beat Hook and Black Spider.There is no sign of the woman they were protecting.They later learn Hook and Black Spider escaped custody and the woman has been reported missing.They realize the League of Shadows have successfully terminated their target.

Aqualad grew up in Shayeris and started his mandatory military service at 12.He then transferred to the Conservatory of Sorcery.

Jay Garrick gained his powers due to a freak lab accident and became The Flash.After meeting and talking for hours, Barry, who was a big fan, decided to recreate the accident, but in a controlled environment.This gave him speed, too, but even more than Jay.Wally, who is a big fan of the current Flash, discovers he's actually his Uncle Barry.Barry wasn't thrilled with Wally having this knowledge.Wanting to be his sidekick, Wally also recreates the accident, but ends up blowing up his room, which lands him in the hospital.He does not gain any powers.Wally later begins to develop speed powers, but not as advanced as Jay or Barry.He becomes Kid Flash and partners with The Flash.

The Flying Graysons consisted of Dick, his parents, his uncle, his aunt and his cousin.All were killed in the accident, save for his uncle, who was paralyzed for life.

Everyone on Mars lives underground due to conditions on the surface.There are Green, White and Red Martians.The Whites are discrimated against by a large portion of the Greens and Reds.

When J'onn decided he needed a partner like his teammates, he returned to Mars to hold a competition.M'gann won the competition, became J'onn's partner and came to Earth.

We see a memory that was implanted by Dr. Desmond.Superboy is remebering Superman destroying Metropolis, attacking Lois Lane and killing Perry White.Superboy arrives and kills Superman.

Artemis' mother was released from prison after serving 6 years.Artemis' father returns home that night and isn't thrilled to see his ex-wife.They get into an argument.Her mother regrets her former life of crime and taking the fall for her husband, which landed her in a wheelchair and in prison.She doesn't want to lose Artemis like she lost her older daughter while she was away.She issues her husband an ultimatum: give up his criminal ways or leave.He chooses to leave.Artemis decides she will be a hero, unlike her father and sister.

She apprehends two thieves on her first night of patrolling.A jewel thief on her second night.Even more on her third.On her fourth night, she sees the events of "Schooled", where Superboy crashes into Gotham Academy.She is attacked by MONQIs, but manages to fight them off.She manages to shoot an arrow at Amazo and help the Team.Upon seeing the kids defeat Amazo, she realizes she can be a real hero and decides she wants to be a part of the team.But she also realizes they'd never trust her, due to her family's history.

Four days later, she returns home to find Batman and Green Arrow waiting for her.Batman offers her a spot on the team, per her mother's approval.Artemis accepts, but only if her family connections remain hidden.Paula is upset by this request, but doesn't argue.They decide to introduce her as Green Arrow's niece and new partner.

Kal's mother is Sha'lain'a and his father is Cal Durham(as far as he knows).Cal Durham was one of Black Manta's henchmen, who was genetically engineered to breathe underwater.He was on a mission to destroy Atlantis from the inside.But after meeting Sha'lain'a, he turned on Black Manta and abandoned his mission.He eventually married Sha'lain'a and they raised their son in Shayeris.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 27, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> imagine the rage and tears if the team and Roy finds out Captain Marvel, member of the Justice League, is just 10 years old.



Lol that would actually be a sweet plot point. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> To be fair Cap is totally invulnerable and third strongest league member after Supes and Martian Manhunter.



Yea but it's this team. That won't stop them from raging and tearing.


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Raegboy is only, like, 16 weeks old so it'll be a while before he needs to shave.
> 
> Also Wonder Woman is 99 years old?



makes sense

My guess is that Weismann is using the Golden Age story where Wondy saved Steve Trever during World War 2.

2011-1945= 77 years.  She must have been 22 when she first met Steve.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea but it's this team. That won't stop them from raging and tearing.



True.

Roy is going to blow chunks.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd like to see some amazonians on this show, isn't wondergirl supposed to be a badass warrior type in terms of her personality or is that in the DCnU?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2011)

Cassie (the current Wondergirl) tends towards more insecure, pressured and geeky.

In the main DCU she's not an amazon either.

Donna Troy (The first wondergirl) is an amazon technically but I'd hardly call her the badass warrior type either.


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2011)

Donna Troi is the irrelevant type.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder when Superman's going to stop being such an asshole to Superboy. It reminds me of how he was in that Justice League episode.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 28, 2011)

I wouldn't really say he is being an asshole, just a black man.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 28, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I wonder when Superman's going to stop being such an asshole to Superboy. It reminds me of how he was in that Justice League episode.



They're gonna milk that schtick till the show dies.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 28, 2011)

> I wouldn't really say he is being an asshole, just a black man.


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2011)

Its pretty obvious Weisman doesn't care about Superman.

Hell, he's disrespect the S Shield almost every single episode.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 29, 2011)

well, you know, gotta please those fangirls.

btw no new episode this week?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 29, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> well, you know, gotta please those fangirls.
> 
> btw no new episode this week?



No just a rerun of The Batman vs. Dracula.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 30, 2011)

> Young Justice
> Friday, November 4th, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "Failsafe"
> During an alien invasion, the team faces the ultimate challenge when they are forced to replace the fallen Justice League!
> 
> ...



Upcoming episode descriptions...


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 30, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I wonder when Superman's going to stop being such an asshole to Superboy. It reminds me of how he was *in that Justice League episode*.



You mean all of them?


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 30, 2011)

> Young Justice
> Friday, November 4th, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "Failsafe"
> During an alien invasion, the team faces the ultimate challenge when they are forced to replace the fallen Justice League!



Well I saw this coming 3 miles away.
Such an overused plot line.


----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2011)

The Forever People, dear lord I hope Young Justice doesn't have to fight Infinity-Man, Darkseid's Older Brother.

Anyways, Superboy will probably fight Big Bear.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing what they do, though I think the invasion is going to be a backdrop for character development with one of the cast. Maybe Superboy or Kid Flash?

Like seeing the Forever People somewhere. Looks like they are taking some of the comic book Young Justice stuff and integrating it into the show (Supercycle and Harm). Also, because Grimm will like this, Peter David is writing the Harm episode of Young Justice.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Well I saw this coming 3 miles away.
> Such an overused plot line.



It think it's sad they're using it for a mid season two parter.

Could be so much more ;___;

Hell, if I was doing it I'd have them fill in for a four part season finale or half a season even.


----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'm interested in seeing what they do, though I think the invasion is going to be a backdrop for character development with one of the cast. Maybe Superboy or Kid Flash?
> 
> Like seeing the Forever People somewhere. Looks like they are taking some of the comic book Young Justice stuff and integrating it into the show (Supercycle and Harm). Also, because Grimm will like this, Peter David is writing the Harm episode of Young Justice.



Oh hell yeah Peter David.


I wish there was some way I could thank him myself for his run on Aquaman during the 90s.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 30, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It think it's sad they're using it for a mid season two parter.
> 
> Could be so much more ;___;
> 
> Hell, if I was doing it I'd have them fill in for a four part season finale or half a season even.



When you say "It could be so much more", I think you should look to the second season, which was originally a 10-episode miniseries and was titled "Invasion".

And where is it said that it's a two-parter? They haven't done a true two-parter since the first episode/two episodes, so I'm interested in hearing where that came from.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm assuming from the summary it's a two parter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2011)

Peter David writing a harm episode? FUCK YES.

And I'd love for during the invasion arc Kid Flash be forced to step up and tap into the speed force, giving him close to flash level speed.


----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> *Peter David writing a harm episode? FUCK YES.*
> 
> And I'd love for during the invasion arc Kid Flash be forced to step up and tap into the speed force, giving him close to flash level speed.



You are also a Peter David fan?

Have you read Hulk: Future Imperfect, it was awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> You are also a Peter David fan?
> 
> Have you read Hulk: Future Imperfect, it was awesome.



Haven't read Hulk, but his Aquaman (your recommendation iirc), X factor, and  most especially Young Justice (All the coolness of the Tim/Bark/Kon trio was from his series) are awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2011)

What is X Factor?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> What is X Factor?



Noir mutant detective agency led by Jamie Madrox (multiple man). It's awesome, and one of the most consistently best X books for the past few years.


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 30, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And I'd love for during the invasion arc Kid Flash be forced to step up and tap into the speed force, giving him close to flash level speed.


There is no speed force on Earth-16.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2011)

Kno7 said:


> There is no speed force on Earth-16.


Where was that confirmed?


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 30, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Where was that confirmed?


On Ask Greg, by the creator himself.



Quite a bit of interesting stuff on there.


----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2011)

wiesman made them weak street level runts.

I sometimes wish DC would make a cosmic level silver age series with lots of planet busting.

I remember the Superfriends, one time Apache Chief became so huge that the Earth was just a marble to him.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2011)

Well that's stupid.

Well not the speed force then, but through crazy circumstances he manages to break some mental barriers or something to unlock hidden speed? Kinda like he did in the comics, when he was afraid of surpassing his uncle so he subconciously slowed himself down.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 30, 2011)

> You mean all of them?



Yeah. After watching some more Justice League I noticed that he's an asshole in a lot of episodes. Not just with Captain Marvel.



> Well I saw this coming 3 miles away.
> Such an overused plot line.



I saw it coming too.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 30, 2011)

Who cares how strong they are as long as the stories are good? Making characters too powerful also makes them harder to write anyway.



Ben Grimm said:


> I remember the Superfriends, one time Apache Chief became so huge that the Earth was just a marble to him.



Lol but that episode was retarded. He was _walking_ around, breathing in space and playing catch with some villain using the Earth as a ball. Meanwhile the people on Earth noticed _nothing_.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Well not the speed force then, but through crazy circumstances he manages to break some mental barriers or something to unlock hidden speed? Kinda like he did in the comics, when he was afraid of surpassing his uncle so he subconciously slowed himself down.



I want something like this too. He still definitely has room to grow, even without the speed force.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Who cares how strong they are as long as the stories are good? Making characters too powerful also makes them harder to write anyway.



Because its lame that the guy whose name is "Kid Flash"can end up as "Kid slightly faster than Robin". Not saying that's the case always, just that this should never be the case.



> I want something like this too. He still definitely has room to grow, even without the speed force.



Yea, its really not even top speed that annoys me. Just his lack of acceleration and lack of overall control. He just comes off as clumsy so often.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 31, 2011)

Hellllooooooo Meeegggannnnn


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2011)

I ain't going to lie that no speed force thing kinda tick me off, I let it slip since Kid Flash is the focus but if this was a JL serious I would been piss off then there would be no reason to have the Flash in the first place.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Because its lame that the guy whose name is "Kid Flash"can end up as "Kid slightly faster than Robin". Not saying that's the case always, just that this should never be the case.



Fair enough. It just seems some people are pissed that the character's aren't as strong as their comic counterparts.

@Ben About the cosmic level powers thing. Actually that seems like the kind of thing The Brave and the Bold could do, and do well. Still haven't watched a full episode, but it's on my list.

I'm thinking about rewatching the entire series so far. I'm looking forward to seeing how it plays with hindsight and without the huge gap between episodes.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 31, 2011)

> Lol but that episode was retarded. He was walking around, breathing in space and playing catch with some villain using the Earth as a ball. Meanwhile the people on Earth noticed nothing.



What wasn't retarded in the Super Friends?


----------



## Glued (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh well, Green Lantern starts on Friday. There had better be planet busting.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 31, 2011)

There's a very, very easy way to explain what's going on with Wally: Puberty. His body chemistry and metabolism are in flux right now, which could be preventing him from accessing the higher levels of speed that Jay and Barry have. In the tie-in comic, he points out that he didn't get his speed instantly like Barry and Jay did after the experiment, but after a little while. All the differences, to me, seem to point to the fact that he's younger and his body is still growing and changing.

And when it comes to watching the episodes without gaps, it _does_ help. In particular, Terrors doesn't have the same expectations (i.e. Season Premiere when it was obviously never meant to be that) and feels more natural. Watching things in relatively quick succession, to me, really helps with a lot of shows. EMH's really improved when I wasn't waiting for episodes. It also helps to get the HD versions, which _really_ improves the viewing experience and allows you to enjoy the animation that much more.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 31, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> There's a very, very easy way to explain what's going on with Wally: Puberty. His body chemistry and metabolism is in flux right now, which could be preventing him from accessing the higher levels of speed that Jay and Barry have. In the tie-in comic, he points out that he didn't get his speed instantly like Barry and Jay did after the experiment, but after a little while. All the differences, to me, seem to point to the fact that he's younger and his body is still growing and changing.
> 
> And when it comes to watching the episodes without gaps, it _does_ help. In particular, Terrors doesn't have the same expectations (i.e. Season Premiere when it was obviously never meant to be that) and feels more natural. Watching things in relatively quick succession, to me, really helps with a lot of shows. EMH's really improved when I wasn't waiting for episodes. It also helps to get the HD versions, which _really_ improves the viewing experience and allows you to enjoy the animation that much more.



 Its probably a lack of making out with artemis which is holding him back  Yeah man thats a good theory. Makes sense.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 31, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> And when it comes to watching the episodes without gaps, it _does_ help. In particular, Terrors doesn't have the same expectations (i.e. Season Premiere when it was obviously never meant to be that) and feels more natural. Watching things in relatively quick succession, to me, really helps with a lot of shows. EMH's really improved when I wasn't waiting for episodes. It also helps to get the HD versions, which _really_ improves the viewing experience and allows you to enjoy the animation that much more.



Yup I definitely plan to watch them all in HD


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 31, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Oh well, Green Lantern starts on Friday. There had better be planet busting.




November 11. Next Friday to be exact.
One hour premiere, I guess they are doing what they did with Young Justice?
Do a one-hour premiere now, then sometime in January and February show it again and then new episodes?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 31, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Its probably a lack of making out with artemis which is holding him back  Yeah man thats a good theory. Makes sense.



"Barry, help! I've become Cobalt Blue-Balls!"


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't see Superboy. Does this mean he died?


The villains are going to make an evil Counterpart to Young Justice. Young Injustice?


Did anyone else notice the White Martian in Miss Martians memory?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't see Artemis either.


----------



## Glued (Nov 1, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Did anyone else notice the White Martian in Miss Martians memory?



we all know megan's true form


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello Megan.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2011)

connor in for a suprise


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> connor in for a suprise



He'd still hit it.


----------



## Glued (Nov 1, 2011)

reverse beauty and the beast, do it weisman.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> we all know megan's true form



Megan: if you don't have sex with me , I'll tell everyone all your most embarrassing secrets 

connor:


----------



## Darc (Nov 1, 2011)

Yikes, and I thought a bitch trying to give you head with braces was bad.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 1, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I can't see Superboy. Does this mean he died?



I'm not sure that's a real promo. I know I've seen it before, but I believe someone just made that one up. So I would take no heed from it, despite it having Blue Beetle there.



> Did anyone else notice the White Martian in Miss Martians memory?



That... is a damn good catch that I never made. Respect, sir.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 1, 2011)

I remember the order in which members would join the group: At the being of the season (Artemis), at the halfway point (Zatanna), and towards the end of the season (Unknown), but I can't remember when one of the members will be killed off. Is it coming soon or towards the end of the season?

If they introduce a young injustice I do hope they stick around for more than one episode. Is there a young injustice in Young Justice comics?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 1, 2011)

> I'm not sure that's a real promo. I know I've seen it before, but I believe someone just made that one up. So I would take no heed from it, despite it having Blue Beetle there.



It looked real to me. I don't want Superboy to die though.



> That... is a damn good catch that I never made. Respect, sir.



 I can't take all of the credit. Someone at TV Tropes posted it here.


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds interesting, i should watch it :33


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 2, 2011)

> ​



Snapper Carr was in Welcome to Happy Harbor too.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 2, 2011)

How come we don't get previews anymore?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 2, 2011)

^I don't know. I look everywhere for them.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 4, 2011)

GENIUS      !


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

The third panels. Just... the third panels.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello megan 
all of you will be chanting her name by season end because she will pwn and then the show will be renamed to m'gaan and fodder friends


----------



## Glued (Nov 4, 2011)

It was dumb as hell sending the team against Black Adam. In the same episode Captain Marvel threw a plant into the sun.

Teth Adam could have thrown YJ ship into the sun.

I wonder, if Black Adam threw Superboy into the sun, would it kill Superboy or make him stronger.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> It was dumb as hell sending the team against Black Adam. In the same episode Captain Marvel threw a plant into the sun.



They won though



> Teth Adam could have thrown YJ ship into the sun.



It's a spaceship, they'd just fly away



> I wonder, if Black Adam threw Superboy into the sun, would it kill Superboy or make him stronger.



According to All Star Superman: Both


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Quick Question : Was it confirm that superboy is totally different from the old comics or are we expected to see Telekinesis in his arsenal soon?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not.

I doubt it though since Miss M is already telekinetic. His breath is more likely since it's non-fatal or his flight since it's symbolic.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 4, 2011)

Does Robin and Kaldur know about Artemis and Kid Flash? Some people said that they do.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 4, 2011)

I think kaldur once responded on how even wally and artemis don't know they are an 'item' yet, I think it was megan who asked so I think megan and kaldur at least know /guess.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Quick Question : Was it confirm that superboy is totally different from the old comics or are we expected to see Telekinesis in his arsenal soon?



No TT. Someone asked this on Ask Greg. He'll have all the class Superman powers: Super Strength, Super Speed, Invulnerability, Flight, and Heat Vision.  Note: He apparently doesn't count super breath in there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> No TT. Someone asked this on Ask Greg. He'll have all the class Superman powers: Super Strength, Super Speed, Invulnerability, Flight, and Heat Vision.  Note: He apparently doesn't count super breath in there.



Thanks , well that is a downer I was expecting to see a future season of Superboy as a villain.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 4, 2011)

They changed the pronunciation of Eiling's name. 

And more proof that Miss Martian should be killed off. 

On the plus side, no Hello Megan and it was otherwise a surprisingly good episode. Better than most of the preceding ones.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't think it was going to be a two-parter due to the schedule... but that gave me wham-ending whiplash. Need to see it again to really get a feel for it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 4, 2011)

It came out already? When?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 4, 2011)

5:30 US Central.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 4, 2011)

Helloo Wally!? Seems like it's contagious lol


----------



## The Big G (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought it was a good episode, save the predictable ending 

It was kinda of fillerish...not really adding to the main story of the season...or maybe i'm wrong...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 4, 2011)

^Chances are Megan will become unstable and the team will have to fight her. It's pretty common in Western animation and comic books, I see it all of the time.



> 5:30 US Central.



Oh. Thanks.

In light of the latest episode there's a good chance that Megan will die.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> In light of the latest episode there's a good chance that Megan will die.



What do you mean? I mean, she's only a powerful redheaded telekinetic being apprenticed by an older, bald man, and she apparently has more power than was previously known while dating someone who is voiced by Nolan North. I mean, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Glued (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh wow, I've never seen this on Super hero show.

Young girl with lots of potential loses control of powers.

*cough*cough*cough*Jean Grey*cough*cough*cough*Voodoo*cough*cough*cough*cough*cough*Raven*cough*cough*Theresa from Class of the Titans*cough*Gwen Tennyson*


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

Always with the telekinetics/magic users. That sort of stuff just fucks people up, apparently.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Am I the only one glad to see Wally pissed off for a change?


----------



## Glued (Nov 4, 2011)

Its just a common overused trope about women being unable to control their power or power turns women evil.

Honestly, I think Megan will become a Red Martian. Then start burning everything in pyrokinetic flames. It happened to Martian Manhunter after he overcame his pyrophobia. He became the Fernus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Just how many type of martians is there?


----------



## Glued (Nov 4, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Just how many type of martians is there?



There are also Yellow Martians, who battle Wondy in the Silver Age. 

Then there are the Saturnians, who are an off shoot of the Martians. Saturnians have different colors among themselves as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There are also Yellow Martians, who battle Wondy in the Silver Age.
> 
> Then there are the Saturnians, who are an off shoot of the Martians. Saturnians have different colors among themselves as well.



So basically they are like the lantern corps different type distinct to one specific color .

As for this episode I thought it was great but wanted to see kid flash cut loose due to the death of artemis.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 4, 2011)

> What do you mean? I mean, she's only a powerful redheaded telekinetic being apprenticed by an older, bald man, and she apparently has more power than was previously known while dating someone who is voiced by Nolan North. I mean, what could possibly go wrong?



What could go wrong indeed.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 5, 2011)

The emotional scenes were really terrible I thought, but I guess that was to be expected given what was going on and the sub-conscience bull shit. 

Other than that it was a enjoyable episode.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 5, 2011)

It was a little bit corny. And seriously? Red Tornado sais that protecting the Earth would be up to YJ if they failed? What happened to the Justice Society of America? Lol. I did enjoy it. But that trope at the end is so overused...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

The YJ comic indicates that there are three types: Green, Red, and White. Whites are discriminated against, though the reasons behind this are really not yet explained.

Anyways, thoughts on the episode.

*THE GOOD*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Loved the alien invasion. It reminded me a lot of _Apokalips... Now!_ from the Superman animated series with a little bit of _Over the Edge_ from BTAS for good measure. I think the biggest help is that there was a good amount of the little guy featured; the Marines called back to the MPD and made you feel how desperate it was. The design of the aliens, too, and the shots they use to make the Mothership feel imposing were great. They've obviously been watching more than a few of the "War of the Worlds"-type movies. Everything going to hell so fast made things feel kind of oppressive by the end, even if you knew it was going to be okay.
Also got a real _Final Crisis_ vibe, too. The speech on the T.V, the enemy winning, all the big heroes being gone.... it just had a lot of similar elements. The last attack on Smallville felt a LOT like Bludhaven. 
The overall concept of the story is actually really smart. The way they weren't even phased by the heroes was the first thing that struck me weird. I mean, you just watched some real big-name leaguers get vaporized and you aren't even surprised? I'm not sure how often the idea of psychic training going bad comes up, but the reasoning behind this one just struck me as really good. I even liked the idea that more and more of the team had to die so that there would be less "psychic noise" to mess with J'onn. J'onn saying that they really were "disintegration beams" at the end made me wonder how the hell they were going to finish out, since I had figured the Zeta Beam idea rather early on.
Aqualad came off badass with the ice control, as well as tossing Martian Manhunter ahead of him.
I really liked Superboy in this episode. He stepped up to the plate and had his big damn hero moment by going on the suicide mission, even when he didn't know the whole thing wasn't real. I also liked that he cared about the soldiers more than himself, even if it wasn't the smart thing to do. (Another hint that it was an illusion? Eiling not being a complete douchebag.)
Robin showed that he had leadership chops by his analysis of the situation, as well as his ability to make the tough, unpopular decisions like hiding the truth from Wally and sending Superboy out to die. I mean, that's pretty fucking harsh.
Wally! Oh, man, when everyone is despairing, I like that Wally still held out hope. He tried to keep things positive, to keep things going.
Dick and Wally going out Butch Cassidy and Sundance style? Awesome.
Favorite moments were actually small ones: I loved the out-of-nowhere deaths of Zatara and Flash, as well as Cat Grant trying to warn Iris. Just really well-done. I also liked the montage of different people with the portable T.Vs, from the soldier in a wrecked town to Marvin hiding in the basement of the High School. Also, M'gann's shock and horror at the end of the training exercise as the second ship comes down.
Cameos: Jason Bard (who even got a limp), David Reid, Wade Eiling (Ee-ling? First time I've heard it pronounced like that), Iris West-Allen.




*THE BAD*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Artemis didn't get much time here. Of course, she'll be getting a whole episode with Zatanna, so I suppose it balances. But still.
I'm just not sure how to feel about this whole revelation about M'gann. I do like that she has a real flaw beyond just being kind of emotional, but I do think that this is a bit on-the-nose Jean Greyish. 
The "Wham" part of the episode hit me fucking _hard_, to the point that I can look at this episode and say it's really good... but it makes it hard to connect with it.
Garth and Tula make a background appearance in the Cave, but I really wish they had gone out with the rest of the team, even if just to die.
In all honesty, you could probably call this category "The Ambivalent". Just not that much bad stuff.




*OVERALL*
It's a very good episode, but it just doesn't have the same connection that "Humanity" makes. It's also probably one of the best-executed alien invasions I've seen, which makes me _really_ excited to see Season Two and what happens in those first ten episodes. I'll give it a 7/10, though you could probably bump it up a point or so if didn't get hit with the wham like I did.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It was a little bit corny. And seriously? Red Tornado sais that protecting the Earth would be up to YJ if they failed? What happened to the Justice Society of America? Lol. I did enjoy it. But that trope at the end is so overused...



Justice Society is gone. Has been since the 1950's. 

Also, interestingly enough they mentioned Icon on the news report. I wonder if they are going to keep mentioning him to set up Rocket joining the team?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 5, 2011)

^Oh yeah. For some reason I remembered them fighting the plant creatures in Revelation.

Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head

Rocket might join.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 5, 2011)

lmao

wally: we are gonna beat those ugly aliens! 

MM and Connor: 


-----
Wally: hello wally! 

Robin: ......
-------


ok-ish ep, 'girl with unlimited psychic potential' belongs to jean grey only


----------



## The810kid (Nov 5, 2011)

This was a pretty good episode. It gave great individual development for everyone except Artemis. This episode probably displayed Kaldurs greatest leader ship having him tell the team to grieve later then sacrifice himself. Robin was shown that he's ready to be the leader. Superboy showed maturity with his superman issue and didn't rage. Wally and Artemis relationship is being developed and we got a serious kid flash. M'ganns powers were hyped and foreshadowed for something bigger. I've noticed something that makes me believe that Aqualad won't be killed off. 

They do a bad job off his emotional attachments with the team when his life is in danger. This episode is an compare him getting hit with the beam and Superboy and Artemis. Just like when the cave was infiltrated and he and Miss martian were in the same situation the team members all only showed concern for her. So if someones going to get killed off I really think its going to be one of these guys involved in a relationship.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2011)

At some point they're going to have to give Rocket a voice actor if she does join the team.

As for the episode
I thought this was season 2 invasion with how believable all the deaths were of course once Artemis died I snapped out of it and expected a deus ex. I thought they might have Dr Fate bring everyone back instead of it all being a training exercise.

IDK something about how the voice actors emoted this ep, it wasn't that good
Ep should have been so much more emotional but it kind of came off as robotic.


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> What could go wrong indeed.



Not to mention Voodoo
[YOUTUBE]NzZbpDJeYrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello Wally! 

Great episode. I never would have expected they were in a training exercise and that everything was just supposed to be for practice. This episode had everything mang!

Superboy being mistaken for Superman, and finally getting the proper respect and thanks for his deeds. I might actually start not hating him if this keeps up. He really impressed me in this episode and did what Superman would do.

Aqualad is once again, awesome, and even though he was "killed" early, he once again proved to be a successful leader.

It's pretty clear by now that Wally is over MM, seeing as how he freaked the hell out when he thought Artemis died.

Artemis herself didn't get much time here, probably because she recently had an episode that was about her anyhow, but I can live with that.

Robin taking charge after Aqualad was awesome. After seeing him act like such a kid in other episodes, it's finally nice to see him finally look like a real Robin and make the hard decisions when they need to be made.

And fuck all, Megan turns out to be the one who's power could turn out to eclipse the Martian fucking Manhunter's? But for some reason, I'm foreseeing that Megan's going to possibly become unstable and go critical, like a Phoenix thing, sort of. Megan just might be the one to die after all. Been used before, but whatever. Looking at you Raven, Rogue, Jean Grey, Gwen Tennyson, Willow Rosenberg.

Overused plot point, but whatever.

We even got a Red Arrow, Garth, and  Tula cameo. And Babs too.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 5, 2011)

A pissed off Wally> Comic Relief Wally


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Failsafe: Wot I think_ 



Wouldn't say it was a bad ep (Like Terrors) but I doubt I would ever watch it again. Everything nesscessary for this to work as a one episode, one shot little story made it fail for me. The way everyone handled the imminent apocalpyse and deaths of their mentors and loved ones so casually was nesscessary for the plot but just rubbed me up the wrong way, as did the cheesy speeches where I had to make will saves versus cringe.

Miss M getting a new plotline bugs me in so far as she doesn't need it: She has the whole "White Martian" thing. I'm more intrested in what they're going to do to develope characters without somewhere to go: Robin, Aqualad and Wally. Also as pointed out there is a whole cliche minefield when it come to good guys, exspecially psychics, going crazy, evil or getting power incontinence.

Did the creators actually say they were definitely going to kill off someone from the team or is that just a rumour?

Artemis getting killed off first was a bit of a drag but she is such a scene stealer it hardly matters, she'll make it up later. Her covered midriff costume is also an obvious improvement over her standard one. As per usual Kaldur has the coolest powers.

Stupidest moment was Manhunter saying "Even when wolf was killed". Like that would be more upsetting than Robin and Miss M directly watching Batman and Manhunter die live on TV or Wally seeing Barry die?

Like I said previously, I love the idea of the YJ crew taking over from an absent league being a main story-arc but I hope they don't go the hopeless resistance route. If I wanted to read about a pointless and depressing world with no future I'd read the New 52.

**BADUM-TISH**


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2011)

Even though it was just an illusion, you would have to be insane if you think Martian Manhunter would take orders from Robin


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 5, 2011)

He would if he had amnesia and was stumbling around clutching his head going "Ooooh my tails and wiskers"

Also: Heh


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 5, 2011)

I just hope miss m doesn't pull a phoenix I  mean its not like she has a family history of psychotic break-


......


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought the episode was pretty good, it gave greater insight into the characters' true nature. 

One thing I found funny is Robin's hypocrisy, a few episodes back he gave Aqualad stick for 'deceiving the team' yet he showed he was prepared to deceive his team mates when the consequence would be their lives. 

To me Aqualad showed why he should be the leader whilst Robin showed that he is too calculating and heartless for the role.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 5, 2011)

The leader of the team being calculating is bad?

And he's not heartless, just goal oriented and driven.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

It can be a bad thing and goal orientated and driven is a pretty way of saying ''Heartless''.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 5, 2011)

No, it's an accurate way of saying personal is not the same as important.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

_Heartless- displaying a complete lack of feeling or consideration. _

Did he display feelings or consideration for the lives of his team mates when he persuaded them to make an uninformed decision that cost them their lives?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 5, 2011)

Something else I know pointed out that the American flag in this episode had 48 stars. At first we just wrote up it off as a technical error. Then when we found out Megan was controlling the simulation and we remembered that she's huge fan of 50's TV (At least, I think 'Hello Megan' is supposed to be from the 50's) and that Alaska and Hawaii didn't become states until 1959.

So either it's a technical error or Weissman dropped a _really_ subtle clue as to what was going on. I have to say, if it's the latter, that's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 5, 2011)

^Someone should ask him about the flag on Ask Greg.



> We even got a Red Arrow, Garth, and Tula cameo. And Babs too.



Zatana and Rocket too.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> One thing I found funny is Robin's hypocrisy, a few episodes back he gave Aqualad stick for 'deceiving the team' yet he showed he was prepared to deceive his team mates when the consequence would be their lives.
> 
> To me Aqualad showed why he should be the leader whilst Robin showed that he is too calculating and heartless for the role.



I think it depends on the situation. Remember that when Robin found out the circumstances he realized Aqualad did the right thing. It's pretty clear they have different leadership styles. Robin would be the one to get the job done no matter what while Aqualad would be the one to make sure they all make it. In theory.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought it was odd that we didn't get a cameo from aquaman then I realized it's because he's aquaman.  Aquaman is like the red headed step child of DC, everyone knows he is, but no one respects him. Superboy was impressive this episode, I may re-evaluate my opinion of him. Aqualad is clearly the mario of the team, although I liked Robin's leadership style as well.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 5, 2011)

heh, YJ Batman approved of this method of training.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 5, 2011)

> I thought it was odd that we didn't get a cameo from aquaman then I realized it's because he's aquaman. Aquaman is like the red headed step child of DC, everyone knows he is, but no one respects him. Superboy was impressive this episode, I may re-evaluate my opinion of him. Aqualad is clearly the mario of the team, although I liked Robin's leadership style as well.



I remember reading the Greg like Aquaman as a character, so I'm pretty sure that's not it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 5, 2011)

?cureuil fou said:


> Something else I know pointed out that the American flag in this episode had 48 stars. At first we just wrote up it off as a technical error. Then when we found out Megan was controlling the simulation and we remembered that she's huge fan of 50's TV (At least, I think 'Hello Megan' is supposed to be from the 50's) and that Alaska and Hawaii didn't become states until 1959.


It would be freaking Godly if that really is the case.  Hell, it's freaking Godly that anyone noticed...


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 5, 2011)

YJ Batman is probably one of the worst batman i know.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 5, 2011)

I like him, strikes the write tone between Dark Knight and relateable human being.



Gunners said:


> _Heartless- displaying a complete lack of feeling or consideration. _
> 
> Did he display feelings or consideration for the lives of his team mates when he persuaded them to make an uninformed decision that cost them their lives?



Difference between showing it and feeling it. Team isn't helped by their leader stopping to have a little cry.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 5, 2011)

This batman is more like -> here kid do this 100% garunteed suicide mission, good luck
Kid dies
Batman -> he was a good soldier.
Robin -> hey best bud go leroy yourself at the enemy team, "hey isn't that a suicide--" naw you'll be fine (he soo fucking dead).


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2011)

No ones talked about the Wonder Woman cameo
Its a shame she hasn't been featured much in this show

As far as Robin this episode he was definitely heartless did you catch that comment about Aqualad after he died?
Shit there's a reason why Kaldur chose to save MM and in the end it worked out because without him they would have all been in comas and then Robin himself looks stupid by sacrificing himself the same way only with a goal that will accomplish nothing.

I guess this episode did develop them because they all still experienced those events.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 5, 2011)

Friday's episode was interesting to say the least...

I knew from the beginning that there had to be a catch... The 'invasion' miniseries hasn't started yet and I doubt they would murder the entire League just like that. My first guess was that this was somehow a possible future that one of the Young Justice members had been sent to. Guess I was wrong. 

Anyway, the reveal was done nicely especially since it was the doing of Miss Martian, accidentally. This makes me even more suspicous of her being the traitor, though. With psychic abilities that powerful, she'd have no problem hiding her thoughts from Martian Manhunter.

I also think MM and Bats were lying and the 'exercise' was an attempt to find the mole.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 5, 2011)

I am glad to see the whole wally /art relationship development not because of the relationship itself but from all my knowledge reading flash comics only time flash ever stepped his game up when his love ones were in danger and he has no choice but to do so. I personally believe when the plot turn to artemis past its when we will see a cut loose Wally. 

Nothing is wrong with Batman he seems cold but far from it the truth is batman is the most reasonable leader along with robin, during a crisis you look at the long run and not the short if Batman gave this team lil baby missions then how are they expected to grow as a team or as individuals like JL did?

It's called having faith in them and which he does. Although the whole black adam PIS thing was a bit much but the team didn't own any of the IJL.


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2011)

Superboy now knows Superman has a fortress of Solitude in the North Pole.

If Superboy is the mole. 

This is bad news for Superman.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Superboy now knows Superman has a fortress of Solitude in the North Pole.
> 
> If Superboy is the mole.
> 
> This is bad news for Superman.



Interesting  Since when was Superboy being the mole not a certainty for you?


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Interesting  Since when was Superboy being the mole not a certainty for you?


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 5, 2011)

THIS Aquald is the best..

I think one day he might be the one to replace Auther as Aquaman or Maybe Aquaman dies and he takes up the mantle for some time like Dick did when Bruce died(Batman).

And anycase He makes the series special.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone see the teaser poster for Young Justice: Invasion or am I late to posting this? 

Anyway, it looks like Red Arrow, Miss Martian, Robin, Aqualad, and KF. No Superboy or Artemis. The girl far by the side might be Wonder Girl, though.


----------



## Darc (Nov 5, 2011)

^ You are indeed late posting it lol


I liked Fridays episode a lot, was action packed and had a lot of character development, only complaint is the team didn't seem too fazed seeing their hero's and stuff die in front of them, as well as Kid Flash having those awkward anger spouts 

8/10


----------



## Spica (Nov 5, 2011)

^they answered that, didn't they? their subconscious knew it wasn't real so they didn't feel grief seeing the JL-members die.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 5, 2011)

Honestly I didn't like it. I felt the whole 'last line of defense' a bit hard to swallow. Maybe it is still because Im jaded on the league sending them to take on the injustice gang, when Black Adam should have been able to kill them all without much trouble....


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Why should Black Adam have been able to kill them without much problems. It is a different continuity after all.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 5, 2011)

> when Black Adam should have been able to kill them all without much trouble....


YJ are the stars of the show. JLA and JLA level villains become incompetent to so the kids could shine.



> No ones talked about the Wonder Woman cameo
> Its a shame she hasn't been featured much in this show


there wasn't really anything to talk about. and it was a dream sequence.
and thinking about it I'm glad she isn't featured. Weissman's characterization of some of the major heroes have been pretty dodgy imo. *coughSupermancough*


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 6, 2011)

because he has all the powers of Captain Marvel, and a lot more experience.He should be faster than kid flash, stronger than everyone put together, and resistant to all of Megans telepathy. Even in a different continuity, that still stands.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

The episode was pretty solid.

Dat Aqualad .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> YJ are the stars of the show. JLA and JLA level villains become incompetent to so the kids could shine.



While that's not untrue so far most villains have been able to take on or take out YJ by themselves.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who got a good laugh at Captain Marvel consoling Ms. Martian so lovingly watch out superboy you have competition.


----------



## Glued (Nov 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Why should Black Adam have been able to kill them without much problems. It is a different continuity after all.



Because Captain Marvel in YJ continuity threw a plant into the sun.

Black Adam = Captain Marvel


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 6, 2011)

Captain Marvel got thrown around by an elephant too though


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

Inconsistences .


----------



## Mastic (Nov 6, 2011)

Good episode, ofcourse we had the "telepathic with an uncontrollable power" coming but still interested to see how it turns out.



Darc said:


> ^ You are indeed late posting it lol
> 
> 
> I liked Fridays episode a lot, was action packed and had a lot of character development, only complaint is the team didn't seem too fazed seeing their hero's and stuff die in front of them, *as well as Kid Flash having those awkward anger spouts *
> ...



Those were definitely the best parts.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

Next episode should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> because he has all the powers of Captain Marvel, and a lot more experience.He should be faster than kid flash, stronger than everyone put together, and resistant to all of Megans telepathy. Even in a different continuity, that still stands.


 
Superboy, without training mind you, beat aqualad, kid flash, and robin effortlessly. Same show, black adam spent most of the episode raping superboy in a corner.


----------



## Glued (Nov 6, 2011)

I just think it would have been funny if Black Adam threw Superboy into the Sun, then Superboy comes back angry.

That would have been awesome.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 6, 2011)

So, any good theories on who's the mole for The Light on the team?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 6, 2011)

It is probably Superboy.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah like a 90% chance its superboy.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

2nd best episode of the season for me. It's on of the best "It was just a dream" episodes I've seen, and I usually dislike the trope. I just hope M'gann doesn't go all _Dark Phoenix_ on everybody.  

The two more additions to the team will definably be Rocket( They need a black character after Kaldur dies) and Zatanna.


----------



## Mastic (Nov 6, 2011)

Its the black guy.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm calling it now. Superboy is the mole, and Miss Martian will die.



> Captain Marvel got thrown around by an elephant too though



That shouldn't have happened either.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 6, 2011)

Why does everyone want megan to die


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Why does everyone want megan to die



Because she's annoying airheaded idiot...and because out of all of the kids, she's the safest bet for the one whose going to die...especially if the rumors of Wonder Girl coming in next season are true.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2011)

Because she obviously wont but people keep hoping. I'll bite, megan dies when either starfire or raven gets introduced, which won't be till season 4-5, if at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2011)

wonder if deathstroke will be introduce as deathstroke this time around in future seasons.


----------



## Glued (Nov 6, 2011)

Aquaman's Son, the first major character to be killed off in comics and has never had his death retconned.
Aquaman's other Son, Stomped by the Spectre and mutated.
Artie Joe, disappeared for no reason.
Lagoon Boy, Put in coma
Vulko, Aquaman's Mentor, dead.
Arthur Curry, Aquaman's father, dead.
Queen Atlanna, Aquaman's mother, dead.
Tula, first Aquagirl, dead.
Garth, First Aqualad, dead.
Dolphin, Garth's wife, dead.
Prince Cerdian, Garth's son, dead.
Atlan, Aquaman's father from Peter David run, retconned from existence.
Blubber and Sheeva, most likely dead from Spectre attack
Porm, dead and turned into sushi
Koryak's mother, died and turned into Fire Spirit
Pakuul, Blubber's father, dead
Rodunn, dead.

Kaldur, you're next.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aquaman's Son, the first major character to be killed off in comics and has never had his death retconned.
> Aquaman's other Son, Stomped by the Spectre and mutated.
> Artie Joe, disappeared for no reason.
> Lagoon Boy, Put in coma
> ...



they won't get rid of the only minority on the team


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

If it wasn't for Megan I'd be voting Kaldur as most likely to die or have to leave team.


----------



## Glued (Nov 6, 2011)

We need megan for tweens.


Huey Freeman said:


> they won't get rid of the only minority on the team



He has no love interest and he is a minority, most likely to die.

Aquaman family started the tradition of superheroes dying. Unlike other families though, when you die in the Aquaman family, you tend to stay dead.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

Question: Since they still have rotating Den Mothers who do you want to take the job next?

I'm voting for Hal since he'd be really, hilariously awful at it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Question: Since they still have rotating Den Mothers who do you want to take the job next?
> 
> I'm voting for Hal since he'd be really, hilariously awful at it.



I'm waiting for super douche or Bats turn as either will make for a very interesting episode.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2011)

Guy it must be Guy


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 6, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Question: Since they still have rotating Den Mothers who do you want to take the job next?
> 
> I'm voting for Hal since he'd be really, hilariously awful at it.



Wonder Woman, she would show the team how to be badass warriors all the while playing her favorite bondage games


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> We need megan for tweens.



And me.

Rather throw Wally, Conner and Dick overboard before Megan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And me.
> 
> Rather throw *Wally*, Conner and Dick overboard before Megan.



hells to the NO


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 6, 2011)

> Superboy, without training mind you, beat *aqualad*, kid flash, and robin effortlessly. Same show, black adam spent most of the episode raping superboy in a corner.



Actually, Aqualad was able to put somewhat of a fight up against Superboy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

He put up a fight but at the end Kaldur was locked up and SB wasn't even out of breath.

It was a one sided curb-stomp from where I'm standing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2011)

Wally didn't have any room for a speed blitz


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 6, 2011)

Why do people rage on megan? sure I can see how her personality may be annoying to some but she is in my view one of if not the most important team member due to her skills/abilities, without her they wouldn't even have the bioship or be able to communicate telepathically.

Also I really doubt someone who was earmarked as having a higher potential than fucking martian manhunter will die anytime soon.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2011)

Wally had plenty of room to fail blitz. Megan won't die, her relationship with superboy must at least last a season and be a source of angst for many many seasons to come. Her chances of dying kinda increases exponentially with the lack of new male heroes (who don't have a track record of caring what planet the pussy comes from), unless she is willing to date kaldur...in which case kaldur is really going to die. The worst that can happen is that she gets stuck being the teams oracle, like john john was in the justice league, though that was by choice.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Why do people rage on megan? sure I can see how her personality may be annoying to some but she is in my view one of if not the most important team member due to her skills/abilities, without her they wouldn't even have the bioship or be able to communicate telepathically.



It's personality, not powers.

It's just odd many find her more annoying than Rageboy, Kid Goof or the Boy "Is Aster the opposite of Disaster?" Wonder



> Also I really doubt someone who was earmarked as having a higher potential than fucking martian manhunter will die anytime soon.



No, that's exactly why she will die.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Wally had plenty of room to fail blitz. Megan won't die, her relationship with superboy must at least last a season and be a source of angst for many many seasons to come. Her chances of dying kinda increases exponentially with the lack of new male heroes (who don't have a track record of caring what planet the pussy comes from), unless she is willing to date kaldur...in which case kaldur is really going to die.



Again, I have to say the slow burn of Wally/Artemis compared to Superboy/Megan makes me think they know she won't be around long enough for it to have really long term development so they're getting it out there so Rageboy can angst about it later.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 6, 2011)

I can see her leaving the team but can't see her getting killed , I don't see her going dark phoenix mode and becom- ah fuck she is related to martian 'I've got a fernus in my closet' manhunter


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2011)

Wally/Artemis might never happen. No considering this is the flash family, if you really liked artemis, hope she won't date the future flash because it won't end well _*trust  me*_. Actually besides kaldur, i really do think artemis may get the chop chop.2 of 3 of her potential sutors are death traps in the unfunny way in comics (being anywhere near aquaman and being the flash girlfriend), but she foot holder for whenever red arrow gets off his high horse. She may survive for several seasons if she ever hooks up with robin, but that's not going to happen since robin likes his pussy made of steel or voodo.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 6, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's personality, not powers.
> 
> It's just odd many find her more annoying than Rageboy, Kid Goof or the Boy *"Is Aster the opposite of Disaster?" Wonder*
> 
> ...



almost forgot that line, a black day in the bat family


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2011)

"Get traught" brought to you by the future nightwing.


----------



## FeiHong (Nov 6, 2011)

No one mentioned " HELLO WALLY" @_@


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2011)

Made more sense for wally to say it.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 6, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> No one mentioned " HELLO WALLY" @_@





StrawHatCrew said:


> Helloo Wally!? Seems like it's contagious lol



I did               .


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 6, 2011)

> He has no love interest and he is a minority, most likely to die.
> 
> Aquaman family started the tradition of superheroes dying. Unlike other families though, when you die in the Aquaman family, you tend to stay dead.



Having a love interest makes you more likely to die. It adds drama.


And this is a good reason for Kaldur not to die. Batman would go insane, if he already isn't.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2011)

"Hello Wally" is cool. and it's a shared catchphrase between KF and Artemis. that's so adorable. pek


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2011)

Unless they can get through all the legal wrangling and red tape to bring in Wonder Girl, I doubt Megan will die.

Hell, that's the reason that Wonder Girl never appeared on Teen Titans. Also in Brave and the Bold Wonder woman only got 2 minutes with Batman and later only got a trinity episode with him and Superman. 

The biggest mistake Warner Bros and DC ever made was letting NBC get the legal rights for Wonder Woman for film and television.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2011)

or Superboy can be single. there is that. the kid doesn't need a girl to survive or get through in life.

and Superman will probably hang with him by the end of the season so he isn't going to be ronery.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

I heard the legal BS was cleared up.

But even so there are a ton of females waiting in the wings who could replace Megan: Starfire, Raven and Bombshell being the obvious ones (Since they all fly and have ranged attacks).

But have the creators actually confirmed they're definitely killing off someone from the team?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2011)

They said there would be death but I too wonder whether one of the actual members deaths was confirmed.


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I heard the legal BS was cleared up.
> 
> But even so there are a ton of females waiting in the wings who could replace Megan: Starfire, Raven and Bombshell being the obvious ones (Since they all fly and have ranged attacks).
> 
> But have the creators actually confirmed they're definitely killing off someone from the team?



Bah, why can't they add a monster to the roster like Young Frankenstein or Lagoon Boy, Wildebeast or that caveman Gnnark. Or the big Russian guy, Red Star.

If they need a new girl why not Pantha.


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2011)

Just a thought, how awesome would it be if Frankenstein became the new den mother. Now that would be awesome.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2011)

pah. they should add lil Lobo.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bah, why can't they add a monster to the roster like Young Frankenstein or Lagoon Boy, Wildebeast or that caveman Gnnark. Or the big Russian guy, Red Star.
> 
> If they need a new girl why not Pantha.



I was just naming girls who have a similar powerset to Megan, not everyone who might ever join YJ.

But I seriously doubt any of of those people you named will join. Exspecially Frankestein, that's too crossovery.

Superboy is going nowhere and while he'd there, no Red Star.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 7, 2011)

You guys have to remember that these guys are teenagers, they all have annoying habits. 

Wally's stupid hormone cntrolled goofball
Miss Martian is a whiny prep
Superboy has family issues
Aqualad is trying to grow up and be a leader where he isn't meant to be
Artemiss is a know it all and bossy and bitchy
and Robin is thirteen, never had a life and always kept in the shadow, he's curious about everything.

Thats why you hate there characters so much, there teens, no one likes teens, not even teens.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 7, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Superman has family issues


But he's not Superman.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 7, 2011)

According to the last ep he is 

Don't even bring up superman, the show puts him to shame.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> You guys have to remember that these guys are teenagers, they all have annoying habits.



I don't dis like them for having dislikable character traits. Lots of my fave characters are total assholes.


But "HELLO MEGAN" is annoying not just in universe but _to the audience._

It's a matter of taste though: Artemis and Aqualad have never annoyed me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 7, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I don't dis like them for having dislikable character traits. Lots of my fave characters are total assholes.
> 
> 
> But "HELLO MEGAN" is annoying not just in universe but _to the audience._
> ...



Well the post really isn't for everyone, it's for a select few who know who they are.

An I agree, Robin, Aqualad, and Artemis don't annoy me. I like there traits quite well. I think the writers can overdo it sometimes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Better authors routinely fail at teenage speak.

Adding in comic book too is a challenge for anyone.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 7, 2011)

> You guys have to remember that these guys are teenagers, they all have annoying habits.
> 
> Wally's stupid hormone cntrolled goofball
> Miss Martian is a whiny prep
> ...



Aqualad's just trying to be a good leader until Robin's ready. He doesn't really have any annoying habits like the rest of the Team. He's the only mature one.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 7, 2011)

Superboy is way more annoying than Miss M to me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Ah. Aqualad's just trying to be a good leader until Robin's ready. He doesn't really have any annoying habits like the rest of the Team. He's the only mature one.



Arguably he's bland and static.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, I thought I was the only one who found him to be dull. He's a good foil to the explosive personalities of the rest of the team though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think he's dull but he is falling in my estimations compared to other characters.

Outside of cool fighting it just has fewer memorable moments than most of the others, even if what you remember is memorably dull and stupid.


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Ah. Aqualad's just trying to be a good leader until Robin's ready. He doesn't really have any annoying habits like the rest of the Team. He's the only mature one.



That is what pisses me off, Aqualad's job is to basically keep Robin's seat warm until Robin can sit in a grown up chair.

Its just like in the teen titans. Cyborg wanted prove he was a man and he even lead the West coast Titans for a short time, but in the end he always went crawling back to Robin.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

There are seven members of the light in that shot.

Think Darkseid could be the missing member?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 7, 2011)

> Arguably he's bland and static.



Except that's still not annoying. It's actually the opposite.

Everyone else is immature in some way (except for Megan, but she has the whole "Hello Megan" thing).

Robin=aster. He's also sarcastic and hyper.
KF=Hyper. Tries to flirt with just about everyone.
Artemis=Tsundere.
Superboy=Hulk Smash.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is what pisses me off, Aqualad's job is to basically keep Robin's seat warm until Robin can sit in a grown up chair.
> 
> Its just like in the teen titans. Cyborg wanted prove he was a man and he even lead the West coast Titans for a short time, but in the end he always went crawling back to Robin.



Yeah, I don't like the implication the Robin will always be the one true leader just because he's the most famous and popular character.

It's what pisses me off about the Joker: That he's an unstoppable killing machine who can take on much stronger heroes and villains in a fight simply because he's a more famous and popular villain. There are loads of characters who could turn him inside out who would be written as losing simply because the general pulic doesn't know who they are.

If you're going to have a cast of characters you should actually use them. To be super nerdy, this is why I liked Deep Space Nine better than the other Trek series because DS9 developed all its guys while the others just had one or two leads and everyone was backup.

It's often a failing of Team Books where lesser known characters get shoved aside for better known ones. Like in Teen Titans when Conner and Bart were brought back the team roster was returned to classic default so fast the old line up didn't even get to finish their story arc. Bombshell and Aquagirl were missing and just reported rescued in the next issue. Miss Martian, Jaime and Static lost their powers and were gone and no further world on them.

So we could have Conner and Bart and Raven and Beastboy.

Yay 

I have to say however, other than introducing perhaps too many characters YJ seems to care and not favour one above the others Robin maybe a bit super-competant but it's not at the obnoxious God-Bat levels of early Justice League and really it's only Artemis he's outshinging...

Well, him and Wally but that's either bad writing or clever long term developement that hasn't paid off yet.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

So, who do we want to see on the team/as bad guys and who don't we want to see?


*Spoiler*: _Do want_ 




A Batgirl
Cassie
Kid Devil
Jaime
Bombshell
Time travel incarnations of characters too young to join YJ right now (Tim, Steph, Lian...)
Holly Robinson
Red Devil
Renee
Batwoman
Secret Six
Huntress
Powergirl and Supergirl
Starfire
Kid Devil
Rose Wilson
Lady Shiva
Eddie Bloomberg





*Spoiler*: _Do not want_ 




Beastboy
Anymore male Robins except for villain!Damian
Beastboy
Raven
Beastboy
Cyborg
Beastboy
Roy as a full time member because he'll displace Artemis and annoy me with his deep gravelly voice
Cyborg
Beastboy
Stupidly stripperific Powergirl Starfire or Supergirl
Jericho
Seriously, fuck Jericho, terminal story ruiner




*ALSO:*

*I keep asking but no one answers: Did the creators confirm they are killing someone or was it just a rumour?*



Lee-Sensei said:


> Except that's still not annoying. It's actually the opposite.
> 
> Everyone else is immature in some way (except for Megan, but she has the whole "Hello Megan" thing).
> 
> ...



No, Wally is Tsundere. Artemis is snarky :33


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2011)

Who Do I want to see

Red Star
Wildebeest
Ben Grimm
Gnnark
Lagoon Boy
Young Frankenstein
Static
OMAC
Frankenstein and Creature Commandos
Blubber 
Red Rocket
Kilowog

Don't Want

Superboy Prime


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Ooooh, I missed Static!


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, I don't like the implication the Robin will always be the one true leader just because he's the most famous and popular character.
> 
> It's what pisses me off about the Joker: That he's an unstoppable killing machine who can take on much stronger heroes and villains in a fight simply because he's a more famous and popular villain. There are loads of characters who could turn him inside out who would be written as losing simply because the general pulic doesn't know who they are.
> 
> ...




Remember Joker before the DCAU power inflation. He got pwned by Charles Average Joe

[YOUTUBE]JZ-jWG8vdxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 7, 2011)

Hm. I thought that preview that Lee and Bluebeard showed wasn't real, but I'm seeing it so much that I'm starting to doubt myself. Maybe I'm wrong (which means BB in season 2!)...



The Pink Ninja said:


> There are seven members of the light in that shot.
> 
> Think Darkseid could be the missing member?



There are already 7 members of the light: Vandal Savage, Ra's al Ghul, Lex Luthor, Queen Bee, Ocean Master, the Brain, and Klarion. I'm guessing the person who wrote that missed the Brain there. But Darkseid is almost certainly involved in this. Interested in seeing what the Forever People say about the Sphere's disappearance.

And for all the ripping on Supes, we've only seen him in something like 3 episodes in a non-cameo role. Hopefully this next episode will feature him so we can get some of this clone-issues stuff out of the way.

I also agree with everyone on Joker Power Inflation. He's more interesting as a killer than as a world-beater.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Really?

I just assumed there were six because, you know, YJ...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 7, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Really?
> 
> I just assumed there were six because, you know, YJ...



Ah, but the there are _seven_ members of the original Justice League. 

And on the dying thing, I think all they said was that "characters" will die, but not referencing whether it was a team member or not. I remember Weisman, on his Q&A, pointing to Kent Nelson as the first death of the show.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Seems so.

It's just I'd be amazingly pissed if killing one of the member of YJ was okay with censors but having one of them be gay *IS FORBIDDEN!*


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 7, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Seems so.
> 
> It's just I'd be amazingly pissed if killing one of the member of YJ was okay with censors but having one of them be gay *IS FORBIDDEN!*



, straight from Weisman's mouth.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 7, 2011)

If they're going to bring in a Blue Beetle, I kind of doubt it'll be Jaime Reyes seeing as how this is a supposedly during a time period in which superheroes are a relatively recent phenomenon.

Personally, I'm REALLY hoping Ted Kord & Booster Gold have to look after the kids for an episode.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who Do I want to see
> 
> Red Star
> Wildebeest
> ...



I love kilowog, he's my second favorite lantern after Stewart. Add Harley to the list and we got ourselves a hootenanny ho down. No love for beast boy? Has the question made an appearance yet? I always loved him(no homo)


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 7, 2011)

Static vs Aqualad, make it happen.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> , straight from Weisman's mouth.



I was actually thinking of something else he said which basically went "We'd like to but we're not allowed to so all we can do is imply it."

Admittedly he may have been taking about not being allowed to make caonically straight character bi or gay.



In Brightest Day! said:


> If they're going to bring in a Blue Beetle, I kind of doubt it'll be Jaime Reyes seeing as how this is a supposedly during a time period in which superheroes are a relatively recent phenomenon.
> 
> Personally, I'm REALLY hoping Ted Kord & Booster Gold have to look after the kids for an episode.



Why would that stop Jaime appearing? He became Blue Beetle before Miss Martian appeared in the comics and the Scarab was first found by Dan Garret who was a golden ager and we know there were heroes in the golden age and WW2.

Tim Drake and Bart Allen would struggle to appear because they'd ahve to be mch younger than existing characters, namely Dick and Wally, but there's no one like that for Jaime.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 7, 2011)

More to the point, Dick and Tim & Wally and Bart have incredibly similar power-sets. Ted Kord and Jaime Reyes could theoretically exist at the same time because they are so very, very different at all levels. Hell, perhaps Ted is retired/dead in the current timeline, since it's been 10 years since superheroing began.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

Ted Kord was dead to begin with... seems unlikely.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 7, 2011)

> That is what pisses me off, Aqualad's job is to basically keep Robin's seat warm until Robin can sit in a grown up chair.
> 
> Its just like in the teen titans. Cyborg wanted prove he was a man and he even lead the West coast Titans for a short time, but in the end he always went crawling back to Robin.



Yeah. I completely agree. I was some what surprised that they didn't make Speedy the leader of Titans East honestly. He was basically the Robin of that Team.



> Who Do I want to see
> 
> Red Star
> Wildebeest
> ...



Ben Grimm?

I want to see Kilowog.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2011)

Why hasn't DCAU besides Batman B&B do a cameo on Blue beetle?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2011)

He was never officially part of the DCU when his cartoon was on the air or when he was in his own comics series but they introed him in Terror Titans, a Teen Titans mini and after that he was in the Teen Titans for a while.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 7, 2011)

*Superhero Static Shock!*

I would love to see a cameo by him!


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn, Darc. Read up on the history of Milestone media.


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He was never officially part of the DCU when his cartoon was on the air or when he was in his own comics series but they introed him in Terror Titans, a Teen Titans mini and after that he was in the Teen Titans for a while.


Damn, that's crazy, thanks for the history. 


Superstarseven said:


> Damn, Darc. Read up on the history of Milestone media.



You right, I'm out here slacking hard.


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2011)

RIP Dwayne McDuffie.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Why hasn't DCAU besides Batman B&B do a cameo on Blue beetle?


Blue Beetle has made an appearance/featured outside of B&B.

he guest starred in Smallville.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is what pisses me off, Aqualad's job is to basically keep Robin's seat warm until Robin can sit in a grown up chair.
> 
> Its just like in the teen titans. Cyborg wanted prove he was a man and he even lead the West coast Titans for a short time, but in the end he always went crawling back to Robin.



Cause Dick Grayson is a natural born leader. One of his greatest attractions is that he always got people to follow him. He led countless of powerful teams, and was even offered to be a Justice League member. In the latest carnation of the teen titans, when they fought the justice league both sides stfu when Nightwing showed up and every single one of him gave him massiv respect. Hell Batman and Superman gave Nightwing major respect.

He's always will be and always has been a good leader and Aqualad obviously see's that. Stop whining it's Dick's character, it's not because he's the most popular it's because in every team, everyone comic, every series he's aways been a leader, and he's pretty damn good at it. 


Comic Dick Grayson> Aqualad in leadership. That's not even debatable.


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Cause Dick Grayson is a natural born leader. One of his greatest attractions is that he always got people to follow him. He led countless of powerful teams, and was even offered to be a Justice League member. In the latest carnation of the teen titans, when they fought the justice league both sides stfu when Nightwing showed up and every single one of him gave him massiv respect. Hell Batman and Superman gave Nightwing major respect.
> 
> He's always will be and always has been a good leader and Aqualad obviously see's that. Stop whining it's Dick's character, it's not because he's the most popular it's because in every team, everyone comic, every series he's aways been a leader, and he's pretty damn good at it.
> 
> ...



Then he should be the leader from the beginning.

Having Aqualad as a glorified bench warmer for Dick insulting.

"Oh I'm a perfectly good leader, but looking at your potential I'm just going to give up my position when your ready."

I know that Dick Grayson has always been the leader. I'm comfortable with that. However Aqualad's been relegated to the Steward of Gondor waiting for Aragorn Robin to finally take his throne.

Robin: Thanks for keeping my seat warm for me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2011)

The thing is though Robin has demonstrated traits that don't make him suitable for leadership...he rash, prone to judgement and not really level headed...there's also how he manipulated Kid Flash in the latest episode.

Aqualad while yes being a bench warmer is the more logical choice than Robin is at this time


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 8, 2011)

Also, what people are forgetting is that this incarnation of aqualad is relatively new. What other way to introduce him to a non-hardcore mainstream audience than to not only make him apart of the team but for him to be its leader as well, It was a reasonable move considering the country had just elected BO, they obviously meant to play towards some of that with Aqualad, they obviously want people to notice the new aqualad and DC comics through extension. Well played move


----------



## Bringer (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyway guys. There have been 2 big rumors that people say is 100% true. But just because everyone on the internet agree does not make it true. But anyway here is what I heard.

1. People say it has been 100% confirmed a new female character will join the team.

2. People say it has been 100% confirmed beastboy will be on YJ. People are not sure if he will be on a special episode with the doom patrol or will join the team. Its just 100% he will make a appearance.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 10, 2011)

^I don't think that's a sure thing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 10, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Cause Dick Grayson is a natural born leader. One of his greatest attractions is that he always got people to follow him. He led countless of powerful teams, and was even offered to be a Justice League member. In the latest carnation of the teen titans, when they fought the justice league both sides stfu when Nightwing showed up and every single one of him gave him massiv respect. Hell Batman and Superman gave Nightwing major respect.
> 
> He's always will be and always has been a good leader and Aqualad obviously see's that. Stop whining it's Dick's character, it's not because he's the most popular it's because in every team, everyone comic, every series he's aways been a leader, and he's pretty damn good at it.
> 
> ...



It is debatable because YJ Dick *ISN'T. THAT. PERSON.*

He's not 28 year old Nightwing, he's a 13 year old kid. He hasn't done anything to show himself as a leader and may never do any of those things. He's a different person. So far he's shown no traits of leadership outside of Megan's nightmare.

It's insulting to the intelligence of the viewers to expect us to think something just because the writer say so. Dick has to be sold as a capable leader, they have to show us him developing and deisplaying these skills.

I not accepting anything just because some jerk says so.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope zatanna joins the team though I always thought she was the same age group as most of the JLA


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2011)

Well Kid Flash in this one is Wally West, who is an adult and the Flash in the DCAU Justice League show.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 10, 2011)

Zatana's canon age fluctuates from same age as Bruce to same age as Dick


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 10, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It is debatable because YJ Dick *ISN'T. THAT. PERSON.*
> 
> He's not 28 year old Nightwing, he's a 13 year old kid. He hasn't done anything to show himself as a leader and may never do any of those things. He's a different person. So far he's shown no traits of leadership outside of Megan's nightmare.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna disagree with the "he hasn't shown it yet". He's shown excellent tactical planning in multiple episodes, starting with the first one where he figured out a way for the team to take down Blockbuster. After that, we have him being the one to figure out what Kobra was doing with the Venom (with assistance from Wally, but he instantly knew where to go), coming up with a distraction so that they could casevac Aqualad safely in Bereft, showed cool under pressure and the ability to stay one step ahead in Homefront, and overall has just shown himself to be incredibly competent when it comes to planning.

I don't think he's outshone Aqualad, but it's pretty obvious from the show that he's a great tactical mind.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 10, 2011)

Tactics are not the same as leadership. It's why armies have both staff officers and field commanders. What Kaldur showed in Alpha Male wasn't some genius plan, just that he could bitch slap and get them all into line to work, act and fight as one rather than six individuals, keeping calm and maintainign that in other with orders.

You also have to consider all the blunders he's made (Running off repeatedly, a habit he still doesn't seem to have outgrown) and that other have come up with plans too: Megan came up with the plan to stop Mister Twister, Superboy with the plan to defeat Amazo. Not exactly standing out. Doesn't stand out much as you'd suppose.

But that wasn't the main thrust of my arguement. My arguement was against Dick being the leader just because he's Dick or just because the writers say so, that he is or becomes some sort of super-competant Bat-God whose power is based on name recognition rather than actual skill.

In short, I too detest Kaldur just being a benchwarmer. I hate the "It is your destiny to lead this team" line a hundred times more than "HELLO MEGAN!"


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 11, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Tactics are not the same as leadership. It's why armies have both staff officers and field commanders. What Kaldur showed in Alpha Male wasn't some genius plan, just that he could bitch slap and get them all into line to work, act and fight as one rather than six individuals, keeping calm and maintainign that in other with orders.



I understand the difference between tactical ability and leadership, but I don't think Kaldur had that _until_ Alpha Male. He sort of ran the team as "first friend" rather than a real leader. Soft-spoken peacemaker works for a while, but Alpha Male sort of exposed his weakness there.



> You also have to consider all the blunders he's made (Running off repeatedly, a habit he still doesn't seem to have outgrown)



I'd disagree; he hasn't really run off on his own since Kaldur took control. He plays more of a Scout/XO role. 



> and that other have come up with plans too: Megan came up with the plan to stop Mister Twister, Superboy with the plan to defeat Amazo. Not exactly standing out. Doesn't stand out much as you'd suppose.



While others have come up with a plan or two, I don't think anyone outside of Kaldur has offered up more ideas and strategies than Robin. I'm not going to watch the entire series over again, but I'm confident that I'm right in that regard.



> But that wasn't the main thrust of my arguement. My arguement was against Dick being the leader just because he's Dick or just because the writers say so, that he is or becomes some sort of super-competant Bat-God whose power is based on name recognition rather than actual skill.



Again, I think it's there. I don't think he takes the reins that much because he doesn't want to overstep Kaldur. That's just being a good teammate. I think Homefront stands out as him trying to be a leader.



> In short, I too detest Kaldur just being a benchwarmer. I hate the "It is your destiny to lead this team" line a hundred times more than "HELLO MEGAN!"



I really see that line differently. I think Kaldur is a great leader, but I don't think he's a _natural_ leader and I don't think he feels particularly comfortable in it. His personality seems far more of a guy who likes to stand to the side and hear both sides of something rather than being the guy in the argument. I also think that he lacks the ability to really put himself above others that kind of hurts him when it comes to the tough decisions, and I'm not just talking about the last episode; just look at when he put on the Dr. Fate helmet, or was more concerned with M'gann's condition instead of his own when they were both in a flame cage. To me, he's the Spock of the group, always acting as the voice of reason, restraint and control, willing to sacrifice himself if necessary.

(And yes, I know you could perhaps say he's more like Picard, but I think comparing him to Spock is just so right)

To me, he's not devaluing himself as much as trying to both compliment and motivate Robin to reach his potential, and I think that's how it's meant to be taken.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm some nice character development for Robin there...kinda sets him on the path towards becoming Nightwing

Edit: also "You've turned white"


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 11, 2011)

Did anybody felt like giving him (Robin) a hug?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2011)

Black Canary really wants some under aged superdick, dear lord make it more obvious will yah? They really want to set up kaldurs fall somewhere in some hyper lame way but really failing. Kaldur is too perfect and they really want to say "someone darker and edgier is right for the job!" when in fact kaldur decision making is spot on. Fuck if you switch the costumes of kaldur and robin and nothing else, then kaldur acts way more like the prodigy of batman then robin does by a mile. At least the JLU batman. Do they have two different writers for superboy, cause man he is starting to act like well superboy. Do like the bit about robin not wanting to be batman, after he had a crap "i'm batman now tard rush into danger for me ok? thx!" moment.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 11, 2011)

Anybody catch that "White" joke Ms. Martian made? Hiiiiighly suspect.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 11, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Anybody catch that "White" joke Ms. Martian made? Hiiiiighly suspect.



Yep

It was a good episode

I like Superboy's growth

Also the Robin scene was great, it highlighted how different Dick is from Bruce


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 11, 2011)

Some Kid Flash and Artemis ship teasing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2011)

they going to miiiilllllk that to hell.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 12, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> they going to miiiilllllk that to hell.



Naw, milking it would be like Robin and Starfire, or your average Shounen Hero and his designated love interest/harem. I don't think we are going to get into "JUST FUCK ALREADY!" territory here. End of the season, give or take a few episodes.

Loved the episode. I liked the development of Superboy's character (the bookend of the show really surprised me), all the 4th World stuff came off as spot on, and the smaller character study moments ranged from okay (Wally) to incredible (Robin and Aqualad. Made our previous discussion kind of ironic, actually. ). I didn't expect them to keep on what happened after last episode, but I think it solidifies what happened as something meaningful rather than a one-shot like I thought it would be; it's not often you see a hero show talk about something like this, but it's little things like this that I would love to see out of other shows.

Might write more tomorrow, but I feel like the show is hitting stride again like it was before the break.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 12, 2011)

New episode was tight as fuck, some nice references. I like how they didn't write off what happened last episode, and continued on that note. I love shows like that. But WHERE DA FUCK IS MY SUPERBOY/SUPERMAN BONDING EPISODE? Some ol' bullshit, I thought that Superman would have come in on this Superboy eccentric episode.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 12, 2011)

Desaad was the highlight of an otherwise uneventful episode.

Also, overly dramatic "They are of dramatic pause _the enemy_!"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

For me this was a serious contender for best episode of the series so far alongside Infiltrator. It had some problems, the New Gods were a little hammy, a little infodumpy and I couldn't shake the feeling the Sphere will soon be an overpriced toy... but other than that I loved it. All the characters were good and SB was actually very fun and likable.

9/10


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

Only reason I watched this episode was to see Superboy fight Big Bear. I am seriously disappointed. 

Also, its awesome we get to see Vykin the Black, the first black superhero.

Also Moonrider didn't even say anything.

Anyways we all know how Megan really looks.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Only reason I watched this episode was to see Superboy fight Big Bear. I am seriously disappointed.
> 
> Also, its awesome we get to see Vykin the Black, the first black superhero.
> 
> ...


Um, wait, what? Miss M's a White Martian?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 12, 2011)

Great ep, MM confirmed to be white



Cromer said:


> Um, wait, what? Miss M's a White Martian?



Yeah when canary said 'you've turned white' MM freaked out and then relaxed when she realised she turned Caucasian white, so she is confirmed to be a white martian

also artemis and wally ....


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

Kaldur basically admitted himself that Robin was a better leader. Which I completely agree with. In war I wouldn't want Aqualad to lead an army because were going to lose cause he's too soft. Robin on the other hand will keep the casualties at a low and still win the war. 

Whenever you like it or not this is Dick Grayson Robin. He led the titans, the Outsiders, and he is a regular that the JL wants. Weisman knows what's he's doing, the last three episodes he showed that Robin can be a great leader, and he's also shown that Robin doesn't want to be Batman. He's clearly showing a path to Nightwing after this episode.

Plus he's 13 guys, he's the youngest. The next youngest is Wally who's 15 and thats a big difference when it comes to teenagers. Plus we both know Dick never really had the freedom to do anything.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2011)

Dat wallyart 

Great episode Kinda tired of seeing focus on superboy kaldur, or wally needs a little more love.

So superboy was at peace watching his friends die so it is confirm that those who wear the S shield are all douches no wonder supes don't want to bond with him .


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Dat wallyart
> 
> Great episode Kinda tired of seeing focus on superboy kaldur, or wally needs a little more love.
> 
> So superboy was at peace watching his friends die so it is confirm that those who wear the S shield are all douches no wonder supes don't want to bond with him .



Lex Luthor's greatest desire, to be Superman.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> For me this was a serious contender for best episode of the series so far alongside Infiltrator. It had some problems, the New Gods were a little hammy, a little infodumpy and I couldn't shake the feeling the Sphere will soon be an overpriced toy... but other than that I loved it. All the characters were good and SB was actually very fun and likable.
> 
> 9/10



I actually liked the hammyness of the New Gods to be honest, it made me like the episode more.

also yes quite possibly one of the best episodes of the season


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

Overpriced toy you say?
I can see it all now, the commercial for the Superbike.

"You can be just like superboy kids, all you have to do is buy the awesome superbike. Watch as it transforms from flying bike, to mind control device and finally into a ball. No ordinary Sphere. Its Superboy's sphere.

So tell your parents this christmas to buy you a Superbike.


Infinity Man not included."


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 12, 2011)

Enjoyable episode. The best parts were the sessions with Black Canary. Especially the conversations with Kaldur and Dick. I like those character driven scenes.

I felt rather indifferent towards the New Gods. 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> also artemis and wally ....





> BC - Wally, you're in denial.
> 
> KF - I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruno "Ugly" Mannheim wasn't ugly enough.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 12, 2011)

Is Jonn's appearance his true martian appearance? Because I'm reading the comic on YouTube and the martians especially the females look like regular humans minus the green skin.

I was expecting a more hideous appearance.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Is Jonn's appearance his true martian appearance? Because I'm reading the comic on YouTube and the martians especially the females look like regular humans minus the green skin.
> 
> I was expecting a more hideous appearance.



They're very humanlike, but slimmer...J'ohnn's primary appearence is more coneheaded than a human.

it's the white's who are monsters


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiJ5Po1OZKY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


This guy has all the YJ comics on his channel.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

Signs this was a good episode:

Miss M saying "hello Megan" wasn't annoying, in fact it was sad


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

I really liked Robin''s part,wasn't as emotional as his comic's part but it was good.

I really hope Aqualad can become a comic book character, I know Garth fans will be pissed but idgaf. I like him better then Garth.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> I really liked Robin''s part,wasn't as emotional as his comic's part but it was good.
> 
> I really hope Aqualad can become a comic book character, I know Garth fans will be pissed but idgaf. I like him better then Garth.



Aqualad II is already a comic character...he premiered during Brightest Day. Thier personality's are nothing alike and htier origins are different, but he's there.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

It helps last time I saw him that Garth is DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAD and his team, the Titans, is destroyed.

But as Ben pointed out being an Atlantean is more dangerous than being a member of the Batfamily or having tits.


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

Garth hasn't been Aqualad since the 90s. After being trained in Sorcery, he became Tempest.

Kaldur is already a part of the comics, he goes by Jackson Hyde though. 

Though I'm not sure about their status after the reboot.

The problem Garth fans have is that Geoff Johns killed off Dolphin and Prince Cerdian, Garth's son and wife. Then later Garth died after having his heart ripped out.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

Also apprently the original Teen Titans team never existed or was seriously different.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Overpriced toy you say?
> I can see it all now, the commercial for the Superbike.
> 
> "You can be just like superboy kids, all you have to do is buy the awesome superbike. Watch as it transforms from flying bike, to mind control device and finally into a ball. No ordinary Sphere. Its Superboy's sphere.
> ...



Oh, wait, I just remembered, it was in the original YJ comic wasn't it?


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh, wait, I just remembered, it was in the original YJ comic wasn't it?



I don't know.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

I've never read it either but I remember seeing it on YJ pages on Tumblr.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Nov 12, 2011)

This was a really good episode. So it looks like the Team will face off against the Light and with the Justice League against Darkseid. It seems like overkill but my guess is they defeat the Light and then Darkseid invades Earth.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

I like how they are setting up Darkseid as the ultimate big bad with no one even daring to speak his name.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 12, 2011)

If Darkseid has to fight young justice......


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the obvious way to get around it is have YJ foil his plan, piss him off and then as he is about to waste them Superman busts in and sings him to death.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

So, Miss Martians being a white. Is J'onn lying or doesn't he know?

Personally I'm betting on her being half green, half white and J'onn brother/sister not telling him they boned a white.

Wold provide a good explaination of why her telepathy is unusually strong.


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 12, 2011)

Young Justice vs Darkseid?!?!

How much nerf is Darkseid getting huh?


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn't know if the reboot brought Garth back to life or not.

Hell Is Dick still nightwing or is he all the way back to Robin?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

Dick is unchanged, save for his outfit being red instead of blue an a little Younger.

The real change is all his friends: Roy is much younger than him and never had Lian, Starfire doesn't remember/like the New Teen Titans, Donna Troy never was and neither was Wally West.

Basically every friend except Babs is gone and she is now the same age as him rather than older.

Oh, and DC are trying to stop calling him Dick which is the highest blasphemy.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 12, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So, Miss Martians being a white. Is J'onn lying or doesn't he know?
> 
> Personally I'm betting on her being half green, half white and J'onn brother/sister not telling him they boned a white.
> 
> Wold provide a good explaination of why her telepathy is unusually strong.



Would mixing like that make her stronger? 



OmniOmega said:


> Young Justice vs Darkseid?!?!
> 
> How much nerf is Darkseid getting huh?



Wouldn't be the first time they did it to him. These kids have no business going up against a titan like Darkseid, especially not in the first season.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

They should have started off with like Deathstroke or some shit. Darkseids like last season. Though I imagine if Darkseid does come Superman and Batman will ruin his shit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2011)

I seriously doubt the kids will be taking on Darkseid if he appears in this season...they'll probably take on Kalibak or the Female Furies...you know his goon squad.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 12, 2011)

This isn't like Teen Titans, where they were the primary team in a superhero universe of kids. There's a Justice League and apparently a good amount of unaffiliated heroes. If we are acting like they are going to trounce Darkseid, I don't think you've been watching the show when they fight villains out of their league. They'll help the war effort, but it's going to be all heroes (And maybe some villains) who help defeat Darkseid.

I'd also dispute that Aqualad is a bad leader. He's been a damn good leader so far, despite his personality not being the kind that is really conducive to a combat leader. I can't think of anything he's really done _wrong _outside of wanting to sacrifice himself way too quickly.


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

Black Manta himself seems severely disappointed in Kaldur.

"Aren't there schools of others willing to sacrifice themselves for their king."

Hell Black Manta at one point spared Kaldur's life when he told his men to stand down.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 12, 2011)

Connor x Canary.

Everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 12, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I seriously doubt the kids will be taking on Darkseid if he appears in this season...they'll probably take on Kalibak or the Female Furies...you know his goon squad.



Please no Granny Goodness. 

 



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Connor x Canary.
> 
> Everything else is irrelevant.



Isn't Ollie tapping Dat Canary?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

You know, Megan is 48, Dinah is 26 and Conner is 26 (Weeks).

Megan/Kon? Not creepy

People suggesting Dinah/Kon?

SUPER CRREPY!

Dinah is not a Couger : /


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You know, Megan is 48, Dinah is 26 and Conner is 26 (Weeks).
> 
> Megan/Kon? Not creepy
> 
> ...



Me: You're in denial, TPN. 

TPN: I can live with that


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 12, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> Please no Granny Goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, we might get us some Barda action.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree no Granny Goodness. She was such an ass in the Superman/Justice League/Justice League Unlimited that I could do without her forever. Since we are still in season 1 I think things will have a slow build so no worries just yet.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

I want Granny so long as they get another dude to voice her.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> Please no Granny Goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His dick doesn't have superstrength behind it and any girl wearing fishnets gotta have a pussy the size of fedex field.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 12, 2011)

I give this episode 6/10

This felt like a filler to me. the only reason it got a 6 is because the discussion the team had.


Black canary: I do not really know if she wants to fuck Superboy or not. I think she is attracted to him. 

Superboy: He is a douche. 

Missmartian: I think this episode revealed she is really a white martian.

Artemis: People ignore her development in this episode. She is not really green arrow niece. She does not want the team to know the truth. For all we know her real uncle could be the leader of the shadow assassin group. Just a opinion.

Robin: I did not like the fact he was dick because he never acted like him. He acted more like Tim. but this episode shows he is dick.

Aqualad: He admits that he cares for his team. He wants them to have a good leader. But no matter how much he wants to give up his position to robin he cant because he lacks experience.

Wally: Eh nothing special. 


Also young justice might put up a good fight against Darkseid. Supergirl did in a other show. :ho

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXazQNU2GlA[/YOUTUBE]


Thats what 1 teen did. Imagine 8.


Yes I said 8. 

beastboy is going to join the team. Or make in appearance. Its been 100% confirmed. They already have a voice actor for him. There going to use Logan Grove to play his voice. But it may just be a special appearance with the doom patrol 

Also there have been rumors of a new female character. Its been 100% confirmed. But there not saying who yet. Many fans guess wonder girl.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2011)

dear god, lets put it in these terms "darkseid uppercutted superman to the sun" and in that universe, supergirl is basically stronger then superman because of increase yellow sun absorption.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 12, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Also young justice might put up a good fight against Darkseid. Supergirl did in a other show. :ho
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXazQNU2GlA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Darkseid being awesome like always.  

What show was that?


----------



## Bringer (Nov 12, 2011)

She kicked his ass in the beginning until he shot the second laser. And as soon as she lost most of her clothes :ho She began whooping his ass in that video.

And I do not know what show that is. I found it on youtube yesterday XD


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

Going into the sun does make Superman extremely powrful

Our World's at War


In DC one million, he spent a thousand years in the sun, becoming nearly godlike


All Star Superman overloaded him with power


However Superman/Batman Apocalypse, is poorly written garbage made by Jeph Loeb and should be ignored.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Bringer (Nov 12, 2011)

So wait. kryptonians or what ever that race is called gets power from the sun?

Strange so does tameranians you know Starfire race they also get power from the sun.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> So wait. kryptonians or what ever that race is called gets power from the sun?
> 
> Strange so does tameranians you know Starfire race they also get power from the sun.



Tamaranians absorb Ultraviolet radiation for thier abilities. Kryptonians just absorb yellow sun light for thier abilities to work. Red sun light renders them essentially human.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 12, 2011)

It's all just a big radiation sucking thing, really.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

I know Red sun weakens them but why? I can understand it weakening them with time in the sense that their body wouldn't be absorbing enough solar energy but the immediate effect makes about as much sense as them losing their ability at night?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I know Red sun weakens them but why? I can understand it weakening them with time in the sense that their body wouldn't be absorbing enough solar energy but the immediate effect makes about as much sense as them losing their ability at night?



Does it immediatly depower them? because every story i've read has it as a delayed effect on them.


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

It really depends.

However due to the fact Superman and the House of El are directly descended from the Kryptonion Sun God Raoh, Superman is special even among his fellow Kryptonians.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 12, 2011)

That clip is from Superman/Batman: Apocalypse.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Does it immediatly depower them? because every story i've read has it as a delayed effect on them.



When Lex Luthor turned the sun red didn't it kill the Kryptonians in space. And when both Supermen flew Superboy prime through a red sun it depowered all of them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> When Lex Luthor turned the sun red didn't it kill the Kryptonians in space. And when both Supermen flew Superboy prime through a red sun it depowered all of them.



Never read the first story...the latter though it had a dleayed effect as all three of them went straight through the sun, landed on Mogo fought for a minute, before it finally started depowering them.


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

The Kryptonians that Luthor killed only had a few months exposure to yellow sunlight. Also they don't come from the House of El.

Superboy Prime had be dragged straight through a red sun and even then it took a few minutes for the effects to take place.

In all honesty I am disappointed in Mogo, the Living planet. He could have saved Golden Age Superman from being beaten to death by Prime.

Seriously, Mogo is like the third most powerful Green Lantern ever, next to the bio sentient living equation guy and Ion Sodam Yat. What did Mogo do, nothing.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 12, 2011)

If I remember correctly, Kryptonians metabolize yellow sun radiation in a certain way to give them their powers. What happens with red sun radiation is that it's supposed to prevent the absorption and metabolizing of yellow sun radiation. Thus not only are they no longer absorbing it, but they aren't using it. This effects different versions at various speeds and severity; _Superman: Red Son_ showed Superman almost instantly depowered, while _Superman: The Animated Series_ had it take the better part of a day or so to lose almost all his power.

Anyways, what I love about this episode is that it not only advanced a couple plots and characters, but increased the value of the previous episode. I didn't expect that the whole near-death thing would get play later, but I didn't expect them to give such weight to it. Watching the two episodes back-to-back is interesting, to say the least; it almost switches the Superboy plot to the B-Plot while the fallout becomes the A-Plot.

*The Good*

*Spoiler*: __ 




This episode felt a lot like Downtime, balancing one character in the lead with little vignettes of the rest of the team. For whatever reason, those plots seem to work best for the show.
Superboy was absolutely great in the episode. I was worried at the start with the "RAEG" walkout, but the bookend session made it work in retrospect. The whole idea of him being comfortable with everything happening because he was finally getting living up to his name is definitely an interesting way of looking at things and not something I expected. His interactions with the Forever People were great, too ("I've been remarkably patient... you know, for me.").
Also liked the Forever People. I'm with EJ: I like them being a little overdramatic and hammy with their speech. Serafin stole the show with his pistol-slinging act, but I absolutely loved Vykin's takedown of the crook by repeatedly hitting him in the face with his own pistol. All the 4th World elements came off strong, and they didn't avoid the big concepts: things like Anti-Life and the Source got tossed around and hopefully will get more time in the future. Very excited to see more of these New Gods, and I never thought I'd hear the term "Fatherbox" again...
I'm not the biggest reader of the original comics series (I've never finished it), but I had long suspected that the Sphere was going to be the Supercycle. It still looks a little ridiculous, but 
Wolf's facial expressions are great. The shot of the two looking surprised by the transformation is pretty funny.
Intergang! I wonder if they are actually connected to the Light, since Desaad seems to be running things with them. I wonder if Desaad was trying to run a little side-operation while Darkseid makes his deals with the Light.
Artemis and Wally, both in denial, both in their own ways. I hope that Artemis reveals a little more about herself with the rest of the team after this. I wonder how they'll view Sportsmaster after this.
Aqualad's session gives us not only a look at who he is, but what he thinks of the team. He's the good soldier, to the point that he takes leadership despite it wearing on him. It's something you expect from a person who is basically the personal bodyguard of a king.
M'gann's session really increased my respect for the character. I have to wonder what exactly White Martians are feared for to instill such self-loathing in her; are they particularly powerful telepaths but have a tendency to go crazy? Is it hereditary or can you just wakeup a White Martian? I think TPN is right, that she's the little dark secret of the family and he took her in to get her away from the racism that she'd endure on Mars. I'm really interested in how her background turns out.
Robin defends his decisions but still splits a bit from Bruce's ideology. Another really, really well done and kind of tragic segment.
In the same vein, I like that Batman is shown to be a bit fallible as well when it comes to kids. I wonder if this episode influences how he treats and trains them from this point on.
*"Now Introducing..."*: , , , , , , and . 



*The Not-As-Good*

*Spoiler*: __ 




There really isn't anything "bad" that I can think of in this episode. I thought Infinity-Man kind of came off more like a Sentinel in terms of design. But it didn't hurt things really.




One of the best episodes in the series, in part for actually dealing with something you rarely see dealt with by kid heroes (At least, in animation) as well as giving us a fantastic look at the New Gods of the YJ Universe. Definitely pumped for the next few episodes!


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2011)

So which invasion will happen first.

Starro or Darkseid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> So which invasion will happen first.
> 
> Starro or Darkseid.



I be damn if starro gets out done by darkseid


----------



## Bringer (Nov 13, 2011)

You know I wish that whole episode was about them taking a break at the cave learning about each other past.

And also in every super hero show a good guy turns evil and then turns good again. In *every* superhero show.

Who do you think it will be. In my opinion artemis will turn evil later in the series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2011)

With this episode it really does give Artemis to step up and be a more useful part of the team if she lets them know about her and her family's criminal background



BringerOfChaos said:


> You know I wish that whole episode was about them taking a break at the cave learning about each other past.
> 
> And also in every super hero show a good guy turns evil and then turns good again. In *every* superhero show.
> 
> *Who do you think it will be. In my opinion artemis will turn evil later in the series*.



It's Superboy Cadmus and The Light more than likely built a failsafe into him when he was created...now I wait for Ben's LexBoy spam.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 13, 2011)

Well next episode is about Zantana and Artemis, I wonder how that will go down.


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You know I wish that whole episode was about them taking a break at the cave learning about each other past.
> 
> And also in every super hero show a good guy turns evil and then turns good again. In *every* superhero show.
> 
> Who do you think it will be. In my opinion artemis will turn evil later in the series.







Emperor Joker said:


> With this episode it really does give Artemis to step up and be a more useful part of the team if she lets them know about her and her family's criminal background
> 
> 
> 
> It's Superboy Cadmus and The Light more than likely built a failsafe into him when he was created...now I wait for Ben's LexBoy spam.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 13, 2011)

Someone *HAD* to say the taboo word


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 13, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I give this episode 6/10
> 
> This felt like a filler to me. the only reason it got a 6 is because the discussion the team had.
> 
> ...



Well if they are facing that retarded darkseid then yeah, for some reason his omega beams are dodgeable and he is pretty slow plus he isn't using his other 324534509384 powers at his disposal.


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys, remember  Silver Age Superman. 





Cromer said:


> Someone *HAD* to say the taboo word


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

It's no secret Silver Age Superman is one of the biggest pricks in the history of fiction. This website has a whole gallery dedicated to supes' dickery.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Very good episode.

Liked the character development going on.


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> It's no secret Silver Age Superman is one of the biggest pricks in the history of fiction. This website has a whole gallery dedicated to supes' dickery.





Do you think Weisman got his idea from Superman Returns, or the silver age


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 13, 2011)

It's Weisman so Silver Age


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 13, 2011)

That woman is kind of hot tbh


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 13, 2011)

Is Starro the same guy who ended b'wana beast?


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Is Starro the same guy who ended b'wana beast?



Starro is a giant Starfish monster. He creates numerous starfish babies who put themselves on your face then control your brain.

And yes Starro and The Faceless Hunter are responsible for the death of B'wana Beast on the Brave and the Bold.


----------



## hehey (Nov 13, 2011)

silver age superdickery eh?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

Honestly Silver age Supes is a prick. Why would the creators of Superman create such an asshole of a character? This guy is supposed to be a superhero for God's sake! A shining example of what we should strive to be!

Maybe during that time period this behavior was normal? You know, killing your wife because she refused your proposal.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 13, 2011)

It was usually a fake-out, the cover was a lie to get people to pick it up and read it.

And they still do it today. Few Marvel or DC series go a year or two without having the characters lie beaten up/dead on the covers or having them fighting each other or quitting being heroes or joining the darkside.

And they almost always *lie and suck*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Honestly Silver age Supes is a prick. Why would the creators of Superman create such an asshole of a character? This guy is supposed to be a superhero for God's sake! A shining example of what we should strive to be!
> 
> Maybe during that time period this behavior was normal? You know, killing your wife because she refused your proposal.



Golden Age was arguably worse...Silver Age a lot of the time tended to be bait and switch or he was being mind controlled...there's an issue during the Golden Age where Superman breaks into a villains hideout and then shrugs off deadly nerve gas, and then laughs at the villain as he slowly chokes to death on said gas.

Though I suppose the hero burtally killing the bad guy was par for the course for comics from the 30's and 40's


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 13, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Well if they are facing that retarded darkseid then yeah, for some reason his omega beams are dodgeable and he is pretty slow plus he isn't using his other 324534509384 powers at his disposal.



In the animated series, he's usually limited to super strength, super reactions, super durability, and Omega Beams. Considering he's got a fuck ton more, I can kinda see why they nerf him.


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Golden Age was arguably worse...Silver Age a lot of the time tended to be bait and switch or he was being mind controlled...there's an issue during the Golden Age where Superman breaks into a villains hideout and then shrugs off deadly nerve gas, and then laughs at the villain as he slowly chokes to death on said gas.
> 
> Though I suppose the hero burtally killing the bad guy was par for the course for comics from the 30's and 40's



Golden Age Batman actually shot people with guns.


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> In the animated series, he's usually limited to super strength, super reactions, super durability, and Omega Beams. Considering he's got a fuck ton more, I can kinda see why they nerf him.



Sometimes I really wish they would show Darkseid in all his Silver Age glory. Mean tossing aside Superman with a wave of his hand.

Taking galaxy busting punches from Superman and Supergirl right after an epic battle with Orion, proceeding to utterly ignore Supergirl and Superman.

Seriously the only reason Superman survived against Pre-Crisis Darkseid was because he had the protection of the Spectre. This is the same Superman that blew out a Solar System just by sneezing.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Golden Age Batman actually shot people with guns.



Ah the good ol days before batman developed such pesky codes of morality .


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sometimes I really wish they would show Darkseid in all his Silver Age glory. Mean tossing aside Superman with a wave of his hand.
> 
> Taking galaxy busting punches from Superman and Supergirl right after an epic battle with Orion, proceeding to utterly ignore Supergirl and Superman.
> 
> Seriously the only reason Superman survived against Pre-Crisis Darkseid was because he had the protection of the Spectre. This is the same Superman that blew out a Solar System just by sneezing.



And that is why the only Sups I know is the one in Superman TAS and JL/JLU. I mean seriously once you get into the galaxy busting and solar system sneezing and you aren't referring to eldritch abominations, then you kinda lost my interest. I'd say a properly done Sup TAS Darkseid is way better incarnation of darkseid then whats recently been done and he sure as hell, even using that depowered darkseid, ain't going to lose to young justice by any stretch of the imagination. Hell i'll organism if they have a proper darkseid curb stomp superman for all the douchness i had to suffer on screen since this show started.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 13, 2011)

Associating Superman with his Silver-Age stuff is like associating Batman with his Silver-Age stuff: Unless you are reading a Grant Morrison story, it's stupid to do. Superman hasn't been close to his Silver-Age levels since the Crisis, and I doubt he'll ever return to that.

And I've made my view on Supes clear enough something like 50 pages ago (God, this is a big thread). It's weird to think that the timescale so far is around 3 1/2 months in-universe for this whole thing.


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> And that is why the only Sups I know is the one in Superman TAS and JL/JLU. I mean seriously once you get into the galaxy busting and solar system sneezing and you aren't referring to eldritch abominations, then you kinda lost my interest. I'd say a properly done Sup TAS Darkseid is way better incarnation of darkseid then whats recently been done and he sure as hell, even using that depowered darkseid, ain't going to lose to young justice by any stretch of the imagination. Hell i'll organism if they have a proper darkseid curb stomp superman for all the douchness i had to suffer on screen since this show started.



Darkseid was never meant to be a Superman villain. I believe Jack Kirby referred to him as "The God that Satan himself worshipped."

He is an Eldritch Abomination.

And frankly Jack Kirby's Darkseid was deeper than Bruce Timm's in spite of his awesome power. His Orion was a much deeper character than Bruce Timm. In comics Orion has been reduced to just a rageaholic. 

Over the years Darkseid has been humiliated, beaten and degraded. Depowered.

Superman TAS degraded Darkseid from what he truly is, The God of Evil.


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Associating Superman with his Silver-Age stuff is like associating Batman with his Silver-Age stuff: Unless you are reading a Grant Morrison story, it's stupid to do. Superman hasn't been close to his Silver-Age levels since the Crisis, and I doubt he'll ever return to that.
> 
> And I've made my view on Supes clear enough something like 50 pages ago (God, this is a big thread). It's weird to think that the timescale so far is around 3 1/2 months in-universe for this whole thing.



Silver Age Darkseid>>>>>Every single Incarnation of Darkseid.

I don't care how good a voice he has, it fails to live up to the sheer grandeur and epic of Jack Kirby.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Darkseid was never meant to be a Superman villain. I believe Jack Kirby referred to him as "The God that Satan himself worshipped."
> 
> He is an Eldritch Abomination.
> 
> ...



Don't know, to me Darkseid was defiantly a holy shit in the tas/jlu, I mean he humiliated superman, turned him to his bitch, sicked him on humanity and countless other helpless worlds, and made him _bleed_. As far as the tas/jlu is concerned dark seid is a god in the shape of a man. All the trolling of darkseid comes from the comics or the superfriends, so yeah....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 13, 2011)

@ Ben: I was talking Silver Age Supes' power levels, not DS. I made no comment on him.

@Wuzzman: You might want to look at John Byrne's run on Superman right after the Crisis. He's closer in power level to the Animated version. His run is actually the place where Lex Luthor became an evil businessman rather than just being an evil scientist.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 13, 2011)

To be fair, Superman:TAS did not do anything as bad as Loeb did with his reintroduction of Supergirl. That messed up both him AND Supergirl...


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 14, 2011)

just saw the episode now(played too much Skyrim). episode was pretty meh, there were character moments but apart from Robin, there's really nothing new or surprising.
and lol Batman would sacrifice people just for the sake of the mission. he will throw your fucking life away to save the day. what a badass. 

episode was pretty well drawn tho. Canary and Dreamer. 
Megan has really sharp knees.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> To be fair, Superman:TAS did not do anything as bad as Loeb did with his reintroduction of Supergirl. That messed up both him AND Supergirl...



It was the shitty fanservicy art that really killed that for me : /


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 14, 2011)

Who is this infamous Joseph Loeb? Everywhere I go, I hear of the atrocities he committed in the comic world.


----------



## Glued (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeph Loeb had Batman sleep with Orion's wife and Batman didn't even apologize for it. He also had Batman knock out Orion. The Son of Darkseid, God of War, who wield Infinite Rage, Dog of War, the Greatest Warrior on New Genesis.

Jeph Loeb created the Red Hulk. Who beat Thor with his own hammer, no villain has ever wielded Thor's hammer. Who killed the immortal wendigo. Who killed an Elder of the Universe, the same elder that have a contract wit Death so they cannot die. 

Jeph Loeb had Batman kick Darkseid in the face.

Jeph Loeb created Ultimatum, where the Blob cannibalized the Wasp and said, "Tastes like chicken."

Jeph Loeb had the Red Hulk punch the Watcher. A being near the scale of a Celestial.

Jeph Loeb had the Red Hulk beat the Silver Surfer by taking his power.

Jeph Loeb had the Red Hulk beat Doctor Strange.

Jeph Loeb turned Quicksilver and Scarlet into an incestuous couple. 

Jeph Loeb slaughtered 18 different characters in Ultimatum.

Jeph Loeb made the Flash run to the moon and forget there is no air on the moon.

His greatest violation was having a villain wield Thor's hammer. The Red Hulk slaughtered an entire village of Russians. No villain has ever lifted Thor's hammer.


However he did have a few good stories. Superman For all Seasons and Batman: The Long Halloween.

After the death of his son, Jeph Loeb stopped writing good comics.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Do you think Weisman got his idea from Superman Returns, or the silver age





Dr.Douchebag said:


> That woman is kind of hot tbh



I'd hit it 



Ben Grimm said:


> Jeph Loeb's crimes against humanity comic book readers



He was responsible for all that? Damn, I only knew about that Red Hulk bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Jeph Loeb had Batman sleep with Orion's wife and Batman didn't even apologize for it. *He also had Batman knock out Orion*. The Son of Darkseid, God of War, who wield Infinite Rage, Dog of War, the Greatest Warrior on New Genesis.
> 
> *Jeph Loeb created the Red Hulk. Who beat Thor with his own hammer*, no villain has ever wielded Thor's hammer. Who killed the immortal wendigo. Who killed an Elder of the Universe, the same elder that have a contract wit Death so they cannot die.
> *
> ...


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Jeph Loeb had Batman sleep with Orion's wife and Batman didn't even apologize for it. He also had Batman knock out Orion. The Son of Darkseid, God of War, who wield Infinite Rage, Dog of War, the Greatest Warrior on New Genesis.
> 
> Jeph Loeb created the Red Hulk. Who beat Thor with his own hammer, no villain has ever wielded Thor's hammer. Who killed the immortal wendigo. Who killed an Elder of the Universe, the same elder that have a contract wit Death so they cannot die.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glued (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought 6 issues of the Red Hulk, I honestly feel as though Jeph Loeb put his hands inside my pocket and stole 18 dollars frome me.


----------



## Glued (Nov 14, 2011)

RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!madmadmadmad


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't that smug smile of his just eat your soul? I'm thinking this Grant Morrison person is is the Anti Loeb Spray.


----------



## Glued (Nov 14, 2011)

Well actually Grant Morrison is. He retconned all of Darkseid's past humiliations stating that those were merely avatars of Darkseid.

Grant Morrison had Darkseid beaten in a believable way.

Orion maimed him and put him in a chair after a brutal one on one fight.
Batman shot him with a faster than light time traveling radion bullet
Wonder Woman bound him with her lasso
The Flash lead Death itself to Darkseid
Superman sang at certain frequency to disperse Darkseid's essence.

Greg Pak saved the Hulk comic book from Loeb's horrors.


----------



## Glued (Nov 14, 2011)

However Marvel's Ultimate universe has been wrecked beyond repair. Jeph Loeb single handed ruined an entire line of comics.

Ultimate X-men
Ultimate Fantastic Four
Ultimate Avengers
Ultimates

Ultimate Spider-man is recovering though


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> The Flash lead Death itself to Darkseid


... I need elaboration on this piece of awesome.


----------



## Glued (Nov 14, 2011)

Wally, Barry Allen and Jay Garrick were being chased by the Black Racer. The Black Racer is the embodiment of death for all speedsters. It was awesome, three generations of the Flash trying to outrun death.

They lead the Black Racer to Darkseid when he was weakest.





If WALL-E dies on Young Justice, the Black Racer will come for him.

Do you guys believe that we'll see the Black Racer on Young Justice?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe in a Wally centric story but he won't get him.


----------



## hehey (Nov 14, 2011)

Never, Greg Weisman doesnt even believe in that kind of thing he thinks the speed force itself is bullshit.



If he doesn t get the speed force concept then i dount we will see anything like the Black Racer.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot, no Speed Force.


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

Read all the pages on here since Friday, you guys are amazing at enlightening people on things. Not sure what TSA n Golden and Silver age are but I gather some old man ruined a lot of comics with his writing and Darkseid is wayyyyyyy more powerful then I thought but I only had animated series to go on. And Supermans sneeze can destroy a solar system after he's been in the Sun? Crazy.

Episode of YJ was cool btw



BringerOfChaos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXazQNU2GlA[/YOUTUBE]



Is this from a movie or one of the animated series?


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

Double post like a boss, is there any DC sites to watch the above video clip movie in full as well as Crisis on two earths? I saw Youtube clips and they looked interesting.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Jeph Loeb turned Quicksilver and Scarlet into an incestuous couple.



This is the only one I ain't too mad at


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 14, 2011)

hehey said:


> Never, Greg Weisman doesnt even believe in that kind of thing he thinks the speed force itself is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> If he doesn t get the speed force concept then i dount we will see anything like the Black Racer.



The Black _*Racer*_ is the concept of Death for the New Gods. The Black *Flash* is the one the Flashes always race against. I'm sure that the Black Racer might get some play in the series. I don't think the Black Flash will.

Also, it's not that Loeb made Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch incestuous. They were already close to that anyways. The problem was that while Millar (_Millar_, of all people!) played it subtly, Loeb made it ridiculously blatant.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 14, 2011)

^You mean in 616? It just seemed like they had a good sibling relationship to me. It didn't seem incestuous. They were married to other people.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 14, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^You mean in 616? It just seemed like they had a good sibling relationship to me. It didn't seem incestuous. They were married to other people.



Oh no, I mean the Ultimate Universe. In the Ultimate Universe, it was always joked that they were really... intimate. And then Loeb showed them fucking.

@ThePseudo: In looking it up, it looks like YJ generally fights for the top spot on CN Friday Nights. It looks like it varies between 1.3 and 1.5 million kids. Nickandmore is the only site I've seen that doesn't just give a snippet of the ratings (a lot like to just give the 2-11 ratings and such), but in the lineup it is in it looks like it does very well.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 14, 2011)

> Oh no, I mean the Ultimate Universe. In the Ultimate Universe, it was always joked that they were really... intimate. And then Loeb showed them fucking.



Oh yeah. It was pretty obvious in the Ultimate Universe. That was squicky.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 14, 2011)

Darc said:


> Read all the pages on here since Friday, you guys are amazing at enlightening people on things. *Not sure what TSA n Golden and Silver age are* but I gather some old man ruined a lot of comics with his writing and Darkseid is wayyyyyyy more powerful then I thought but I only had animated series to go on. And Supermans sneeze can destroy a solar system after he's been in the Sun? Crazy.
> 
> Episode of YJ was cool btw
> 
> ...



Comics are generally sorted into ages which pertain to the years (and general attitudes of said comics and themes) that they were made in.

The Golden Age of Comics was from the 30's 40's and early fifties. This ear is know primarily for brutal nature of it's heroes and how willing they were to horribly slaughter thier enemies. 

The Silver Age of Comics is a drug addled mushroom samba of an era that lasted from the mid 1950's to the year 1970. as you can tell this era is mostly responsible for being inredibly strange and blatantly obvious that the comic writers were higher than a fucking kite when they wrote them. Most Superman comic covers you'll see on Superdickery are from the silver age.

The Bronze Age of Comics is when Comics started to get more serious and it lasted from 1970 to 1985...most hold that the era ended with DC's Crisis on Infinite Earths. This era is also notable for comics breaking away from the Comic's Code Authority, which came into being at the end of the golden Age

After Bronze would come the Dark Age of Comics which lasted from 1986 through most of the 90's...this era is notable for the overly sexualized nature of comics as well the comics crash of the 90's which nearly killed the industry...it would also give rise to Rob Liefeld and is inane art style.

We are currently in the Modern Age of Comics...though some call it the Steel age.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't remind me about no speed force bunch of idiots when they write shows, could had have a zoom cameo too boot.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

That is always something that can be retconned since it hasn't been mentioned in the show.

If you want a glimmer of hope .


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe I'm being too fannatical  but


> Greg responds...
> I guess I just don't understand the "Speed-Force" concept.
> Where does Superboy "draw his strength from?" Where does Miss Martian "draw her shape-shifting ability from?" Why does Kid Flash or ANY Flash require some external source for speed - as opposed to giving credit to the lab accident that first turned Jay Garrick into the Golden Age Flash, the recreation of that accident under laboratory conditions that granted speed to the current Flash and the nearly-botched attempt to re-recreate the accident that gave Kid Flash his powers?
> They're mutates. They were mutated by the experiments/accidents. What more do you need?
> In any case, if the Speed-Force does exist, no one on Earth-16 has heard of it or knows anything about it


I lost a degree of respect for him, he should have just stopped at ''I don't know''.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 14, 2011)

The creators of this show said there will be deaths in this show.

I want superboy to die so bad I dont know why


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 14, 2011)

Guys, we didn't get the Speedforce into JL until what was supposed to be the penultimate episode of the series... and it never came back. I certainly disagree with him on the Speedforce, but let's not act like it is that has always been included with an animated Flash. Did it make it into the Brave and the Bold?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 14, 2011)

I can understand why someone would hate the speed force. I mean its kind of a blanket explanation for anything flash could possible do, ever and not a very good one no matter how many pages I've read concerning it. I think we are much better off with the molecule vibration as a "oh shit fucking flash", and not "oh shit he can run back in time anytime he wants, oh shit fucking flash."


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

It's pretty minor in the scheme of things.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 14, 2011)

I can deal without the Speedforce, the only time it should be used and revealed is during a fight with a end boss anyways when it comes to tv...

then again will kids really care that the speedster gets his powers from an extrademinsional force field?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad there's no speed force
I'm not a flash follower and it never made any fucking sense to me.
Like lolz, physics does not apply, wut?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, not exactly an essential part of the myth.

Flashes: They're fast and nice

There


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 15, 2011)

They also never truly explained why WW loves tying herself up all the time

though by now its blatantly obvious


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 15, 2011)

Would like to see WONDER WOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN as a den mother sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol WW as den mother would be awesome 

WW: ok first lesson in training , lets see if you can escape these unbreakable bonds 

Young Justice : !!

WW:


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

It will never happen .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 15, 2011)

Let a man dream 

but seriously she pretty much on par with supes physically and an amazing warrior, she'd probably be the best teacher cos she can teach some l33t skillz.


----------



## Glued (Nov 15, 2011)

So did they get past all the legal bullshit?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

What legal bullshit?


----------



## Glued (Nov 15, 2011)

NBC owns the television and movie rights to Wonder Woman.

Its why Wonder Girl wasn't on Teen Titans.

Its why she hasn't had a movie yet.

Its why on the brave and the bold she only had a 2 minuted team-up with Batman and a trinity episode.

Its why NBC made that Bullcrap pilot with Adrianne Palicki.

No matter what NBC will never let Wondy go.

All her pals in Warner Brothers and DC don't have to go through the same bull.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh I see.

Yeah that probably means she won't have any major role in this.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 15, 2011)

The Wonder Woman/Girl thing was cleared up for the show, if I remember correctly. I do remember him saying that there was a short list of characters they couldn't use (presumably with Wonder Girl on it) and that list has since disappeared.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 15, 2011)

What happened to that Wonder Woman show that was supposed to come out?


----------



## FeiHong (Nov 15, 2011)

They realize it was bad so they canned it, like they do with every other show... 

NBC, really why don't you just lease wonder woman/wonder girl... so when someone uses it, they pay you. I mean they're not doing anything with it... it's just sitting in the attic being useless. 

Besides, wonder woman/wonder girl isn't all that interesting anyways, except for being eye candy.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

They may also have made it to keep the rights.

A lot of contracts require you use the character every so often or lose them. So you make a shitty pilot and get to keep the character for X more number of years.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 15, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> Besides, wonder woman/wonder girl isn't all that interesting anyways, except for being eye candy.



Uh oh


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 15, 2011)

Clips and images from upcoming episode.


----------



## Darc (Nov 15, 2011)

Never really new about Wonder Girl but it be cool to see her and Wonder Women. 



FeiHong said:


> They realize it was bad so they canned it, like
> they do with every other show...


They did this a few years ago to this show called Surface I really liked, cept it was good and got good reviews but they replaced it with HEROES, fuck NBC 

And did NBC create JL/JLU? Cause she was in that a lot.


Platinum said:


> They may also have made it to keep the rights.
> 
> A lot of contracts require you use the character every so often or lose them. So you make a shitty pilot and get to keep the character for X more number of years.



That's some petty shit fo real lol.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 15, 2011)

Who is the villain?


----------



## Glued (Nov 15, 2011)

No, JLU was created by Warner Brothers, the guys who own DC Comics. 

Bruce Timm had to go through a lot of legal wrangling to get Wondy for JLU.

Its because of NBC and the Bat Embargo that we will never get a Justice League movie.

Batman directors don't want him mixing with the more colorful heroes of DC. This is why the Joker and Clayface are the only Batman villains on Justice League Unlimited. Also why no Robin on JLU or JL.

If a Justice League movie were ever made, Batman and Wondy are off the radar.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 15, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Who is the villain?



Harm...he's a villain from the comics and one of Young Justice's first enemies.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2011)

I heard a rumor that they got the wonder girl thing worked out. 

People say it 100% YJ will get a new female character. People say it will be wondergirl.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 15, 2011)

So the new episode apparently features Artemis and Zatanna hanging out going clubbing.

I'm okay with this


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 16, 2011)

?cureuil fou said:


> So the new episode apparently features Artemis and Zatanna hanging out going clubbing.
> 
> I'm okay with this



But they're minors bruh...


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 16, 2011)

Weisman said early on that they worked out the Wonder Girl legal issues before the series aired but things were already in motion then so they couldn't bring her in until later in the season. Pretty sure I read that somewhere



bigduo209 said:


> But they're minors bruh...



All ages club


----------



## Bringer (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyway I want a wally and miss martian episode.

I hate the paring but they need a episode together. Even though wally flirts and she is nice does not mean there bonded. Wally flirts with almost every girl and miss martian is always nice.


I think for a future season they should have episodes where each member who had not shared a episode will get there own episode. 


In ten titans they all had bonding episodes. And most of the bonding was in season 1 of teen titans.

The only teen titans bond we had not seen was

Beastboy and robin and Beastboy and starfire


There is always he sulkie episode where beastboy trusted starfire to hide sulkie and starfire did him that favor. But it does not count as bonding.


Anyway young justice needs more duo episodes. The robin and artemis duo was awesome episode


----------



## Cromer (Nov 16, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> They realize it was bad so they canned it, like they do with every other show...
> 
> NBC, really why don't you just lease wonder woman/wonder girl... so when someone uses it, they pay you. I mean they're not doing anything with it... it's just sitting in the attic being useless.
> 
> *Besides, wonder woman/wonder girl isn't all that interesting anyways, except for being eye candy.*



Ghstwrld missile, incoming...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2011)

I rather watch a wonder woman (well written ) fight scene than a thor fight scene anyday of the week and that's saying something.

So NBC are just a bunch of pricks they obviously not using wonder woman much so why not sell the rights? We all know they need the money.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey guys, remember  Silver Age Superman.





That smug smile.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 16, 2011)

Yea I linked a website that has all the examples of his dickery.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 16, 2011)

^Was it superdickery?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes the original site, not the meh tumblr version.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 16, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyway I want a wally and miss martian episode.
> 
> I hate the paring but they need a episode together. Even though wally flirts and she is nice does not mean there bonded. Wally flirts with almost every girl and miss martian is always nice.
> 
> ...



I agree that more Duo episodes or even trio episodes would be nice to develop relationships outside pairings. The closest thing we got was Robin and Artemis and Red Arrow and Aqua Lad. Oh and Starfire and Beast boy got there bonding episode in the first season in the episode with Thunder and lightning.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 16, 2011)

I just want a Miss Martian/Wally episode where they can both say "Let's just be friends". That would be development for both their characters.

Edit:  for the next episode. Credit to World's Finest.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2011)

Is there an ep on friday or is this a skip week?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 16, 2011)

SpeedyRed Arrow's in it? Awesome.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 16, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Is there an ep on friday or is this a skip week?



No. It's an Artemis/Zatanna episode this week.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2011)

I know that was the next ep, just didn't know if it was this week or not...


----------



## Glued (Nov 16, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> I rather watch a wonder woman (well written ) fight scene than a thor fight scene anyday of the week and that's saying something.
> 
> So NBC are just a bunch of pricks they obviously not using wonder woman much so why not sell the rights? We all know they need the money.



Because Warner Bros owns DC. DC owns the comic rights to Wondy

Pretend for example you own Warner Bros.

You want to make a Wonder Woman movie. You go to NBC and get permission.

Now lets say the owner of NBC wants to make their own Wonder Woman movie and get all the money. You can't make the movie.

Now lets say your making another animated series. You want Wonder Woman to guest star. You need to go to NBC for permission. However there is a schedule for developing the animated series. You don't have time to put Wondy in your series due to scheduling. Once again your screwed.

Now lets say you want to use Wonder Woman characters in a Justice League series. Every time you use a Wonder Woman character like Steve Trevor, Etta Candy, Cheeta, Dr. Psycho, Giganta, Ares, Silver Swan or etc. You have to go and ask NBC for permission. Lets be grateful Timm was able to get Giganta and Cheetah.


Now imagine that you are the own of NBC, you can make any Wonder Woman movie you want, any Wonder Woman show you want, whenever you want. You don't need permission from Warner Bros or DC. You can just do it.

Sounds awesome doesn't it. Wrong.

. NBC would have no rights to the current stories made in DC Comics. If they use one of the stories in DC Comics without permission they can be sued. They would have to make original stories that have nothing to do with the comics.

In the end your left with two companies, who want to make money off Wonder Woman and neither wants to share the profit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2011)

How did NBC even wind up with the Wonder Woman TV rights in the first place.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2011)

They made the live action Wonder Woman series?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They made the live action Wonder Woman series?



Oh right forgot about that

wasn't that like in the sixties or seventies though? how have they kept the license for this long without cranking other products out...the failed 2011 pilot is only other project i'm aware of that they were doing


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh right forgot about that
> 
> wasn't that like in the sixties or seventies though? how have they kept the license for this long without cranking other products out...the failed 2011 pilot is only other project i'm aware of that they were doing



I assume they had a really favourable contract. Comic book IP wasn't worth as much back then as it is now.


----------



## Darc (Nov 16, 2011)

I gotta see this failed pilot episode of WW, it was suppose to be the next Heroes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2011)

Man if I was DC i would just change my character name then bam FU NBC


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Man if I was DC i would just change my character name then bam FU NBC



They'd then catch hell from the horde of angry feminists that bitch about everything that happens to Wondy.

such a terrible thing when your fanbase is nothing but stuck up morons


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 16, 2011)

Since the comic directly relates to the show, I think I'll be putting reviews of it up here.

*Young Justice #10*

Last time, Captain Atom put them on an intelligence-gathering operation to see whether or not Nathaniel Adam was wrongfully accused of murdering his superior officer during the Vietnam War. Suffice to say, something is going on behind the scenes and the team has to figure out the mystery. If you haven't read #9, I highly suggest you do, if only because it's a very good comic. Anyways...


*Spoiler*: _Some Spoilers Ahead!_ 




*The Story*
The story opens up where the last one left off, and we get a mediocre action scene before the kids get kind of punked and the ex-NVA General is killed. Weisman really likes Batman-ing people, that's for sure. 

With this lead gone, the team meets up at , a dinner we saw way back in Schooled. We see the kids at a table, doing a psychic briefing while using their qPhones for pictures. In all honesty, it's a simple scene which I've never seen before and I'm surprised we didn't get something like this out of Green Arrow (Which is supposed to be about an affluent, liberal Steve Jobs-turned-hero guy with Nu Ollie). It's probably my favorite scene because it really does seem like something super-powered high schoolers would do.

The team splits up to investigate the last two leads, with one blowing up literally in the faces of the Robin, KF, and Superboy. One disorienting jumpcut later (Yes, it's a TV term but it feels rather appropriate here) we got to a place previously not mentioned where we get our final showdown. The villain revealed, we get an okay fight scene where Superboy inadvertently kills the main villain as bullets ricochet off his chest. In the end, they explain why they had the sudden cut, explaining what happened in the second group and what they figured out. At the very end, Captain Atom (with Wade Eiling) gets to see his kids as an innocent man... but Eiling reveals himself as the big bad, remarking that he's now got Captain Atom as a friend and that he intends to use it to his advantage.

*The Critique*
There are a lot of parts I like here, though I feel like the action is rather abrupt. I think that's because they are looking to fit more story and character stuff in rather than big action moments. Still, it kind of hurts things. The overall plot is great, but really suffers from the sudden cut with no word of what happens with the other team. Yes, it does get explained, but a few wordless panels and such would have done better. It feels like a cheat for not having quite enough space.

The art is okay, though the story really saves the issue. It's an interesting story, one which gives a lot of perspective on Captain Atom and establishes Wade Eiling as a Chessmaster. Apparently Weisman helped create Eiling and I was told he wrote him close to how he wrote David Xanatos in Gargoyles. I With this story, I can definitely see that and I'm actually pretty interested. I'm a guy who loves "little-v" villains who know how to play politics; Amanda Waller (and anyone in Greg Rucka's Checkmate) comes to mind. Eiling definitely has that sort of bent here, and I'm very interested in what comes of this.




*Overall*
It's an okay book with a few flaws that bring it down. The issue previous to this felt better put together and I'd rate about an 8. This comes in at about a 6, though it'll probably read better in collection. Next issue is a story involving Batman and Ra's al-Ghul which takes place during the Dr. Fate episode.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 17, 2011)

> Now lets say you want to use Wonder Woman characters in a Justice League series. Every time you use a Wonder Woman character like Steve Trevor, Etta Candy, Cheeta, Dr. Psycho, Giganta, Ares, Silver Swan or etc. You have to go and ask NBC for permission. Lets be grateful Timm was able to get Giganta and Cheetah.



He also got Ares, Hephaestus, Hermes, Hippolyta, Hades, Steve Trevor, and some other guys that I can't remember right now.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think anyone holds a copyright on the Greek Gods. o.0


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 17, 2011)

Me either but I think copyright law might acknowledge certain portrayls of public domain characters as being unique and new enough to be copywrited?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 17, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Me either but I think copyright law might acknowledge certain portrayls of public domain characters as being unique and new enough to be copywrited?



I think there is something like that; for example, I doubt that DC could simply trace Herc from Marvel and get away with it, even if he is a public domain character. But I don't think NBC would try to take that to court against DC.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2011)

btw how are the power levels in the DCnU compared to the DCU, I know its going to be on a lower scale but is it a massive gap?


----------



## Glued (Nov 17, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> btw how are the power levels in the DCnU compared to the DCU, I know its going to be on a lower scale but is it a massive gap?


DCnU
Wonder Woman doesn't seem to be able to fly anymore.
Superman can lift heavy objects such as cars and parts buildings.
Captain Atom is finally elevated to Godlike status, Quantum Elemental, most powerful superhero on the planet
Hawkman is hypersonic
Powergirl is an ordinary human being
Aquaman can lift an armored car

DCU
Superman could lift things that weighed the weight of a sun, Mageddon's engine
Wonder Woman can haul a planet
Captain Atom fluctuates in power
Aquaman can lift a city block and haul a whale into the sea
Powergirl could move teconic plates, spin at 800,000 mph.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2011)

So yeah just a tad bit weaker .


----------



## Glued (Nov 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So yeah just a tad bit weaker .



Captain Atom is finally accepting his role as most powerful superhero on the planet. Everyone knew the guy was h4xx, but he'd get punked by guys like Superman and Firestorm thanks to bad writing.

Captain Atom is now behaving like a man with his level of power should.

The Quantum Elemental.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 18, 2011)

> I don't think anyone holds a copyright on the Greek Gods. o.0



Not the actual characters from the myths, but the characters.

Norse Mythology is Public Domain too, but you can't just use Marvel's Thor whenever you want. Same thing with Herc and the rest of the Myth based Comic characters probably.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, that's what we need, totally wanked out superheroes... exapecially ones as exciting as Captain *Yawn* Atom


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, that's what we need, totally wanked out superheroes... exapecially ones as exciting as Captain *Yawn* Atom



Hey now Captain Atom's book isn't that bad.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 18, 2011)

My boy had the real Superboy costume on! LOL


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 18, 2011)

That was kinda a meh episode.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Captain Atom is finally accepting his role as most powerful superhero on the planet. Everyone knew the guy was h4xx, but he'd get punked by guys like Superman and Firestorm thanks to bad writing.
> 
> Captain Atom is now behaving like a man with his level of power should.
> 
> The Quantum Elemental.



with the right brains  Firestorm is just as hax i dont see how loosing thim is shamefull


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2011)

ah damn I missed the episode again...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm really interested in seeing if the next episode follows up on the stuff with Harm here. My instincts say no, but last episode proved me wrong on that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2011)

Harm and a redesigned Secret .

Harm makes this episode fantastic...also nice reference to The House of Secrets maybe we'll get an appearence from Cain and Abel later on in the series.

final thoughts on the episode...nice episode not as good as the last one, but it's still quite solid


----------



## The Big G (Nov 18, 2011)

Figures PAD would write the episode with Harm and Secret


----------



## Kno7 (Nov 18, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> ah damn I missed the episode again...



So did I, and it doesn't seem to be on youtube yet. 

Anyone know of another place I can watch it online?


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 18, 2011)

First of all, dat Zatanna. 

Little late for a Halloween episode though. The blonde at Megan's school looked exactly like Black Canary. And nice Bumblebee and Herald cameos to.

I'm surprised Megan was such a white girl in this episode, again.  I thought she'd wanna stay away from that color. And yet again she gives more reason to believe she's not a Green Martian.

And Robin picks up from the episode where the Reds attacked the cave, revealing he knew something was up with Artemis. Glad they didn't forget that. And he seems to know she's related to "someone". Whether she means Chesire, her ex con mother, or her father is unknown to me. 

Not at all familiar with the albino who wouldn't name, or the little ghost girl either.

Regardless, good Artemis/Zatanna episode.

And Wall-E needs to stop being so oblivious.

And good for Batman, not jumping to conclusions just because a heroine is related to a criminal. Shuttin' this doubt down with the quickness.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone else wish this episode had aired on Halloween? Ah well.


*Spoiler*: _Episode 18: Secrets_ 




Artemis and Zatanna works very well. Artemis has sort of lacked someone to really gel with in a friendly way; she sort of does with M'gann, but nothing really big. The pairing here works well. The little action vignettes were pretty cool.
I'll be honest, Artemis liking Superboy actually works for me. I can totally see how she would relate to him, especially when it comes to family issue. I can't remember the episode, but I do remember her pushing M'gann towards Aqualad rather than Superboy. But I do like that she wasn't shown horning over him all the time like Wally; it fits the character to have a sort of secret crush.
Artemis in general was good. She has some good lines (not all good, but most) and I think her directness is absolutely great. "No time. Do you know Harm and does he have any weaknesses?" I did, however, want Artemis to confide in Zatanna. I was disappointed to see her shove away someone who really readily accepted her.
The action isn't as big as last week's, but this show is really great with martial arts. Zatanna's magical powers look smooth and they've balanced her to a point where you feel like she could be consistently used without overshadowing everyone on the team.
The Halloween Party worked. Lot's of little Easter Eggs in there (Another Flaming C sighting!) with all the costumes, though Mal Duncan was the fucking man with his 90's Superboy costume. Does anyone get the feeling that Weisman was like "Man, I really enjoyed using Rand Roberson and Glory Grant. Who looks a lot like them..." Also loved the Marvin the Martian cameo and the callbacks to B-Movies.
Wally in a  costume. There's really nothing more perfect than that. Need to move away from M'gann at this point, though.
Okay... are Conner and M'gann fucking? Seriously, I have no clue how to interpret that line from Superboy when she's wrapping him up in any other way. How weird would that be.
The discussion on who is the mole shows that they've obviously put effort into the whole concept of it. Not only do they know that Superboy could be programmed against them (Particularly liked Tornado's reaction to that), but Robin knows the whole story on Artemis and is apparently okay with it. Interesting to see Aqualad's reaction to that. Also interesting to know that M'gann's real origin is different than the one she told the team back in the comic. I'm really starting to wonder if we are going to get an Aqualad turn here with all the focus on the other three (I don't need the picture here).
I don't know much about Harm or Secret to really judge their portrayal against that of the comic (though Peter David wrote the episode), but I enjoyed them. I think they are going to play up an Apokalips connection with Harm: the ball Secret takes out of his heart looks just like the representation Dreamer gives Superboy in the previous episode. How Harm talks makes me think that there was a second consciousness in there until he gets the ball taken out of him... Or maybe he was just losing composure. I do think that we are going to get more out of these two in the next episode or in an upcoming one. I did like it when he broke his standard speech pattern in the kitchen.
Oh, Captain Marvel. 
Did anyone get a _Saw_ vibe when you saw the CCTV with Zatanna? I was waiting for Harm to say "Time to play a game."
The episode's end was a bit odd. Felt like it ended 10 seconds before the real ending or something.




*Overall*
Another really good episode. Good movement forwards, though not as much as I wanted from Artemis and Wally. No information on the next episode yet. Interested in seeing what's coming up; hopefully we'll get some direct follow-up in the next episode.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 18, 2011)

First time I ever liked Megan's contribution to the episode. Guy pulling the prank was named Marvin. Megan shapeshifting into Marvin the Martian.


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 19, 2011)

Harm was like a walking villain clich?. Granted, I don't know his comics counterpart, but almost every word out of his mouth was so over the the top it made me cringe.

I imagine Zatanna must be popular with the bondage crowd. And that fire thing she did was awesome.

Artemis's "You wanna play without the toys?" made me 



			
				Guy Gardner said:
			
		

> I'm really starting to wonder if we are going to get an Aqualad turn here with all the focus on the other three (I don't need the picture here).



With no build up to it? The writers would have to be careful for it not to look like an ass-pull. 



			
				Guy Gardner said:
			
		

> Oh, Captain Marvel.



He's damn right for not sharing his candy.  



Onomatopoeia said:


> First time I ever liked Megan's contribution to the episode. Guy pulling the prank was named Marvin. Megan shape shifting into Marvin the Martian.



That makes sense, right? Most of what she knows about earth culture she learned from watching TV shows. She must have been watching Loony Tunes reruns as well.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 19, 2011)

*Artemis being broken up because her petty teenage "oh he has them muscles" crush is not single was hilarious, immature, and really bringing out the slutty shallow bitch angle of her character. Ultimately its dumb but we looooooooooooooooooooooong established artemis is 90% snark, 10% common sense and i kinda just rolling with it
*I disagree with Guy, Artemis and Megan were never really gelled, just got along enough to stay out of each others way. Zatana and Artemis behave more like Robin and Flash together and that was a fun to watch and made me wish for a wally/dick episode.
*Villian of the week was villian of the week. Could have done less with a one sided stomping.
*Didn't care too much for the "whose the mole" thread, it felt like the writers were reading the NF forums and was mining the dialogue with our discussion posts. Felt more 4th wall writers winking at the fans, than anything worth noting. i'll say it again, these writers aren't subtle

overall, probably forget this episode happened but if zantana doesn't get depowered when she joins the power rangers, this will be a good episode to mine feats for.


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2011)

Best thing about this episode, PETER ARTHUR DAVID!!!

Second, MARVIN THE MARTIAN

Third, 90s Superboy, God I miss the 90s.



Wuzzman said:


> *Didn't care too much for the "whose the mole" thread, it felt like the writers were reading the NF forums and was mining the dialogue with our discussion posts. Felt more 4th wall writers winking at the fans, than anything worth noting. i'll say it again, these writers aren't subtle
> 
> overall, probably forget this episode happened but if zantana doesn't get depowered when she joins the power rangers, this will be a good episode to mine feats for.









Guy Gardner said:


> [*]The discussion on who is the mole shows that they've obviously put effort into the whole concept of it. Not only do they know that Superboy could be programmed against them (Particularly liked Tornado's reaction to that), but Robin knows the whole story on Artemis and is apparently okay with it. Interesting to see Aqualad's reaction to that. Also interesting to know that M'gann's real origin is different than the one she told the team back in the comic. I'm really starting to wonder if we are going to get an Aqualad turn here with all the focus on the other three (I don't need the picture here).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 19, 2011)

Good episode held back by much less intresting B plot

But yeah, I am likely to love any episode with a strong Artemis/Lady focus


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2011)

Harm referring to himself in 3rd person


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2011)

By Beowulf's Sword, does he mean Hrunting or the Giant Killer Sword.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 19, 2011)

Great episode...

I wasn't really familar with Harm or Secret, I know that Secret was a member of the YJ team in the comics, though. I'm hoping she makes a return then (and there is room that it'll happen, since Artemis and Zatanna are supposed to give her a proper burial)

All of the action was great...

As for the B-Plot at the Halloween party... Pretty boring, although it did have some nice moments. Like Superboy done right.

As for the mole... The writers are really complicating things now by addressing most of the fan theories. However, I'm suspicious of Aqualad now. Him, Robin, and KF were the only ones not really even considered. Aqualad could still be the Mole though, only the audience is aware of the connection between him and Black Manta currently... 

Anyway, 7/10. I really liked the ending, even though it was sad as fuck.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the fact that they addressed all the mole theories. I'm just glad to know that the fans were not over thinking things, and that the writers are following a more complex route with this whole mole thing.

Seems like wally hasn't gotten over M'gann, and Artemis feelings towards Conner are a bit more serious than I previously thought. I was happy that the characters'' crushes were not just thrown out just so the writers can get the cannon couples and get on with the story. Are Conner and M'gann having sex?

Ending was disturbing. Child murderer? The writers of this show are really pushing the envelope a bit and I like that. Another great ep.

7.6/10


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 19, 2011)

Artemis and Zatanna make a good team.  

I couldn't help imagining Artemis doing a double take when she realized that Connor and Megan are together and Megan looking up at her with a coolface like "Problem, Artemis?"

I know nothing about Harm or Secret but their characters seem interesting. Harm's dialogue worked for me. I also liked how it set up the moment when he loses his composure upon realizing Artemis had rigged the kitchen to blow "That little-" 

Zatanna's powers sure are handy aren't they. They're doing a pretty good job of making her not overpowered. She kind of has some of the sweetness of Megan and some of the sassiness of Artemis. 

Artemis and Harm's fight scenes were well choreographed.

The interesting tidbit they slipped into this episode was how Megan's origin was different than what she told the team in the comics. Even when I read that story I thought it seemed a bit contrived so its good to know she made it all up. I wonder if Robin and Kaldur knew that already, they didn't seem too surprised. 

Halloween subplot wasn't bad. Once again Connor is bummed that everyone dressed up as superheroes lol. Wally is oblivious as ever lol. Actually, now that I think about it, he's probably just in denial. 

Overall an enjoyable episode, I think it flowed a little better than last week which was prettty exposition heavy.

Episode should have been titled "Problem, Artemis?" though 




ThePseudo said:


> Are Conner and M'gann having sex?



It's certainly possible. They are teens after all. They aren't necessarily doing it though. Connor could have just meant that they would be having a makeout sesh later on as opposed to going all the way.

I would say that they were except for the fact that I dunno if Connor would be ready for that. Did they teach him about that stuff at Cadmus? Depending on his mentality it might almost be child abuse


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> As for the mole... The writers are really complicating things now by addressing most of the fan theories. However, I'm suspicious of Aqualad now. Him, Robin, and KF were the only ones not really even considered. Aqualad could still be the Mole though, only the audience is aware of the connection between him and Black Manta currently...







ThePseudo said:


> I like the fact that they addressed all the mole theories. I'm just glad to know that the fans were not over thinking things, and that the writers are following a more complex route with this whole mole thing.
> 7.6/10


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

Wuzzman is going on my ignore list. Sorry bro .


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 19, 2011)

How can you not like Harm though? I'd have to say he's my favorite villain featured so far. He has a sword, a long cape and he speaks to himself in the third person. What's not to like about that? I couldn't quit put my finger on it, but he seemed like a shout out to another character I've seen before . I like the fact that he was just all around menacing and cold blooded. He literally raped his moral event horrizon. I also liked the fact that he wasn't much older than the cast.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd actually love for wally to be the mole even if it doesn't make any sense


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 19, 2011)

I kinda want Aqualad to join the darkside so he can help his father rule the ocean in his plan for sea oppression, which in hindsight really doesn't make a lick of sense because the white people  in the sea really had nothing to do with the white people on land. In fact you can go as far as to say they're even a different race.
His racial angle really never made sense in the first place, no wonder why they changed it. I think it was just an excuse to use an angry black man character.


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I kinda want Aqualad to join the darkside so he can help his father rule the ocean in his plan for sea oppression, which in hindsight really doesn't make a lick of sense because the white people  in the sea really had nothing to do with the white people on land. In fact you can go as far as to say they're even a different race.
> His racial angle really never made sense in the first place, no wonder why they changed it. I think it was just an excuse to use an angry black man character.








Dr.Douchebag said:


> I'd actually love for wally to be the mole even if it doesn't make any sense


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2011)

To Zero: Black Manta has not been racially motivated since the Silver Age. Anyways his plans were not to oppress the Atlanteans, he just wanted to make a utopia for black people.

Anyways, I honestly do see Kaldur turning evil even if he is not the mole. In DC comics, if your father is evil, than you will be evil.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> To Zero: Black Manta has not been racially motivated since the Silver Age. Anyways his plans were not to oppress the Atlanteans, he just wanted to make a utopia for black people.
> 
> Anyways, I honestly do see Kaldur turning evil even if he is not the mole. In DC comics, if your father is evil, than you will be evil.



what about :

Orion
Raven
Rose
soranik natu
Casandra Cain


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> what about :
> 
> Orion
> Raven
> ...



Raven went evil for a while before dying, and coming back,  same with Rose...Cassandra was mind controlled, so i'm not sure she counts


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> what about :
> 
> Orion
> Raven
> ...



Raven has had her moments.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 19, 2011)

Question:

Why do people keep saying Dick seems more like Tim than Dick because I really can't see it, at all, apart from the costume and the hacking which is more a matter of updating than anything else.

Also is it just me or is YJ really pushing the boundaries of what you can show on a kids show? In this episode we had a murdered child, burried in a shallow grave, a psycho murderer, a Saw reference and what looked like an attempted rape. Plus Artemis doesn't seem to go an episode without making a sexual inuendo.

Hope Legend of Korra doesn't pull it's punches either whenever it fucking gets here.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 19, 2011)

Ben is mostly right, DC love genetic determanism evilness.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> To Zero: Black Manta has not been racially motivated since the Silver Age. Anyways his plans were not to oppress the Atlanteans, he just wanted to make a utopia for black people.
> 
> Anyways, I honestly do see Kaldur turning evil even if he is not the mole. In DC comics, if your father is evil, than you will be evil.



It still doesn't make any sense, why does he want to take over atlantis?  It's like if I were native american, instead of fighting to get my ancestors land back, I wage war in Antarctica or some obscure place that has no connection to what happened with my ancestors. 

shouldn't I be trying to wag war to reclaim the lands I lost?
 it just seemed like he interjected race to make his goals seems more noble when he just wanted to rule period but he couldn't use that as his sole reason because he'd look like the power hungry dick that he is. He knows he can't try that shit on land because of batman and superman. If black people are powerless on land, what makes him think black people are going to be any more powerful in the sea? The shit doesn't even make sense, it's not even our element.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 19, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> It still doesn't make any sense, why does he want to take over atlantis?  It's like if I were native american, instead of fighting to get my ancestors land back, I wage war in Antarctica or some obscure place that has no connection to what happened with my ancestors.
> 
> shouldn't I be trying to wag war to reclaim the lands I lost?
> it just seemed like he interjected race to make his goals seems more noble when he just wanted to rule period but he couldn't use that as his sole reason because he'd look like the power hungry dick that he is. He knows he can't try that shit on land because of batman and superman. If black people are powerless on land, what makes him think black people are going to be any more powerful in the sea? The shit doesn't even make sense, it's not even our element.



It was the Silver age man, things weren't supposed to make sense back then...

since then his motivation is to the biggest asshole he can possibly be to Aquaman and take every oppertunity to kill him or make his life worse.

Case in point in one of the Aquaman volumes (Volume 3 or 4 I think) he shows upas Aquaman is about to sworn in as a representive for the UN...and screams at him "Hey! How's you Wife and Kid!"...Black Manta is primarily known for murdering Aquaman's son which would then cause Mera to go crazy. after a brief fight Manta would then retreat for the sole purpose so he could go and blow up Arthur Jr. grave sight...he would later tell Aquaman as he was getting his face pummeled in (and would be one of Manta's many MANY deaths) that he should go looking for Mera because he forgot all about killing her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Raven went evil for a while before dying, and coming back,  same with Rose...Cassandra was mind controlled, so i'm sure she counts



it shouldn't count if your mind controlled or possessed


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> Hope Legend of Korra doesn't pull it's punches either whenever it fucking gets here.



You're asking for way too much from a Nickelodeon show .

It's not just YJ though. Cartoon Network  itself has been allowing a lot of risque, and more mature themes in their recent shows.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2011)

So yeah solid ep, I liked Harm and it was definitely pushing some cn boundaries .

Does anyone know if we get an ep next week?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> it shouldn't count if your mind controlled or possessed



hmm...somehow my keyboard didn't register the not when referring to Cass


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So yeah solid ep, I liked Harm and it was definitely pushing some cn boundaries .
> 
> Does anyone know if we get an ep next week?



Doesn't look like it sadly


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (6 members and 8 guests)
ThePseudo*, Zen-aku, Ben Grimm, Emperor Joker, BringerOfChaos


WTF?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> hmm...somehow my keyboard didn't register the not when referring to Cass



even with out cass, Raven and rose's runs with villainy weren't out of their own free will


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> even with out cass, Raven and rose's runs with villainy weren't out of their own free will



Raven was seduced into her stint on the dark side wasn't she? I don' think she was being mindcontrolled


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Raven was seduced into her stint on the dark side wasn't she? I don' think she was being mindcontrolled



Trigon planted a seed of evil in her soul.


----------



## Pickindazys (Nov 19, 2011)

Was that a loony toons reference. That alone makes this episode great.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 19, 2011)

Pickindazys said:


> Was that a loony toons reference. That alone makes this episode great.



You mean the Marvin the Martian cameo? yeah that was actually kinda clever in a way


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2011)

Where are all the people comparing Superboy to Sasuke?


----------



## Spica (Nov 19, 2011)

^Superboy is angsty and good looking and all the girls have the hots for him.



Zen-aku said:


> Trigon planted a seed of evil in her soul.



That sounds dirty.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 19, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Where are all the people comparing Superboy to Sasuke?



people do that.................. no just no.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2011)

Spica said:


> That sounds dirty.



Considering her origins thats probably on purpose.....


----------



## MasterSitsu (Nov 20, 2011)

Spica said:


> ^Superboy is angsty and good looking and all the girls have the hots for him.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds dirty.


But ya know isn't Superboy kinda interested in women.

practically  of teen age characters are angsty that is how it works.


----------



## Glued (Nov 20, 2011)

Superboy is capable of realizing his problems and asking for help.
Superboy is capable of learning from his mistakes.
Superboy is capable of compassion
Superboy is capable of making friends
Superboy is capable of saying, "I'm sorry."
Superboy is capable of having desires upon his desires.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 20, 2011)

superboy is ok in my book his rages have been toned down since earlier episodes.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

Superboy was weird as fuck for a newborn for the first few episodes

I mean his daddy issues by episode two are pretty freaky as fuck

I'm okay with it now


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 20, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> *Artemis being broken up because her petty teenage "oh he has them muscles" crush is not single was hilarious, immature, and really bringing out the slutty shallow bitch angle of her character. Ultimately its dumb but we looooooooooooooooooooooong established artemis is 90% snark, 10% common sense and i kinda just rolling with it



"Slutty, shallow bitch"? Who else did she hit on besides him that one time? I think you are putting a lot of false context in here that just isn't there.



> *I disagree with Guy, Artemis and Megan were never really gelled, just got along enough to stay out of each others way. Zatana and Artemis behave more like Robin and Flash together and that was a fun to watch and made me wish for a wally/dick episode.



But Robin and KF _are_ friends. Not including Conner and M'gann's relationship, they are probably the strongest friends on the show. The way they talk and interact, it's completely obvious. That kind of helps my point, actually.

This version of Zatanna has a bit more of a rebellious edge, and I think it syncs up with Artemis well. They are still different, but I think they have a sort of shared snark that links them more than M'gann and Artemis ever were.



> *Didn't care too much for the "whose the mole" thread, it felt like the writers were reading the NF forums and was mining the dialogue with our discussion posts. Felt more 4th wall writers winking at the fans, than anything worth noting. i'll say it again, these writers aren't subtle



I think you are completely misinterpreting what's going on. If we can see the obvious moles with background from the show, why shouldn't some of the sharpest minds in the DCU figure it out, too? If they didn't, you'd be calling them stupid for not putting together facts a teenager on a message board can do.

It's not winking at the fans, it's due diligence from the characters. I doubt the writers need to look to the internet to get rather simple ideas on who is the mole.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 20, 2011)

> To Zero: Black Manta has not been racially motivated since the Silver Age. Anyways his plans were not to oppress the Atlanteans, he just wanted to make a utopia for black people.
> 
> Anyways, I honestly do see Kaldur turning evil even if he is not the mole. In DC comics, if your father is evil, than you will be evil.



I don't remember him ever being racially motivated. I remember him pretending to be racially motivated to manipulate Cal Duram.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol Wuzzman can't say anything without Guy Gardner proving him wrong.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 20, 2011)

> It still doesn't make any sense, why does he want to take over atlantis? It's like if I were native american, instead of fighting to get my ancestors land back, I wage war in Antarctica or some obscure place that has no connection to what happened with my ancestors.
> 
> shouldn't I be trying to wag war to reclaim the lands I lost?
> it just seemed like he interjected race to make his goals seems more noble when he just wanted to rule period but he couldn't use that as his sole reason because he'd look like the power hungry dick that he is. He knows he can't try that shit on land because of batman and superman. If black people are powerless on land, what makes him think black people are going to be any more powerful in the sea? The shit doesn't even make sense, it's not even our element.








This episode looks good, I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 20, 2011)

What is artemis's real name again?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> What is artemis's real name again?



Artemis Crock...she effectivly has no secret identity


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it's Artemis Crock.

EDIT

Ninja'd.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2011)

I bet now that everyone knows MM and Conner are dating, save Wally, when he finally does find out, he's going to throw something of a bitch fit for not being told.




Emperor Joker said:


> Artemis Crock...she effectivly has no secret identity



That's the clever part.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Artemis Crock...she effectivly has no secret identity



Man that is a load of crock!  *runs away*


----------



## Cromer (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Captain Marvel...

And as for Artemis being broken up about Connor, I have one thing to say...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 20, 2011)

Artemis is sort of hiding in plain sight. Considering that Artemis is the Greek Goddess of the Wild and often depicted as a having a bow, I doubt anyone has actually considered the idea that Artemis is her actual name, let alone search it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 20, 2011)

How many people know captain marvel is really a 10 year old? does anyone from the Justice league know?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure anyone other than superman and batman know


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lol Wuzzman can't say anything without Guy Gardner proving him wrong.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> How many people know captain marvel is really a 10 year old? does anyone from the Justice league know?



I'm guessing the justice league mostly know, but not the young justice team.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> How many people know captain marvel is really a 10 year old? does anyone from the Justice league know?



I'm guessing the League knows and his age is why they hooked him up with the kids.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 20, 2011)

Not ALL the Leaguers know, I would think.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm not sure anyone other than superman and batman know



I wouldn't even be sure Superman knows, but I agree with this. Batman seems pretty adamant about the whole "secret identity" thing, and I don't think Billy would be very comfortable telling people about it. I mean, if you want to be taken seriously by a bunch of adults, would you tell them that you were actually a 10-year old kid? The only person I would think would definitely know is Batman, because I don't think this Batman would let an unknown into the League.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 20, 2011)

And I finally twigged who Harm reminds me of...


Super Saiyan Vegeta, at first.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2011)

Cromer said:


> And I finally twigged who Harm reminds me of...
> 
> 
> Super Saiyan Vegeta, at first.



SSJ Vegeta talked in the third Person? it's been forever since I saw Funimation's Android arc...but I don't recall that


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

vegeta was never overly complex as a character.


----------



## Glued (Nov 20, 2011)

I like it best when Pro Wrestlers talk in the 3rd person. Especially The Rock

[Youtube]sadRv-xyVYk[/Youtube]


----------



## Cromer (Nov 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> SSJ Vegeta talked in the third Person? it's been forever since I saw Funimation's Android arc...but I don't recall that



When he first went SSJ, yeah. That and 'Pure, sure, but I'm *pure evil!*' Hammy but cute.

And I never watched it in dub.

Never.


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I am just going to come out and say that there are probably two moles instead of one.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2011)

Any way what show has the best voice acting. Teen titans or young justice.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2011)

Teen titans on young justice anyone


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 21, 2011)

Voice Acting? Depends on what you are looking for, as the shows are going for different things. TT tries to be more cartoonish and exaggerated and succeeds at that. YJ tries to be grittier and more realistic, and it succeeds at that. It's difficult to compare, really.

Edit:

Raven needs to have the logo removed off her chest. It just doesn't work for me. Otherwise, it's fine.

Cyborg is good outside of the cornrows, which just come off as odd to me. He's a little slim, too, but that's kind of the style of YJ. Being a little broader would be nice, though.

BB looks basically like he does in the comics. I do prefer the white with purple highlights and short sleeves to the black and purple body suit they had on TT.

Starfire is probably the best costume she's had: True to the character without being absurdly revealing/likely to warrant an indecent exposure charge if worn in public.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 21, 2011)

Teen Titans had better voice acting. In terms of "acting" Young Justice Va's get the job done but aren't anything special, Robin and Superboy are notably not good. I'm speaking mostly on the part of the main cast btw.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Voice Acting? Depends on what you are looking for, as the shows are going for different things. TT tries to be more cartoonish and exaggerated and succeeds at that. YJ tries to be grittier and more realistic, and it succeeds at that. It's difficult to compare, really.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...




I didnt make these I found them on devidentart 

But I will edit them out of boredom


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2011)

Any way I found a other beastboy one


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay anyway this is my edits to the ones I put. I edited them. I have a feeling most of you will hate my beastboy edit.

*BEFORE*



*AFTER*




*Took off the corn crows and turned his red to blue*



Took off the raven on her costume. Not a big edit



Turned her blue into green




This edit was to honor his teen titans costume. But I still like the white and purple one above better


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 21, 2011)

So is it confirmed Best Bow will make an appearance?


----------



## Glued (Nov 21, 2011)

Cyborg looks very old


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> So is it confirmed Best Bow will make an appearance?


I haven't read that anywhere official at all.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 21, 2011)

Those cornrows on Cyborg look god awful. But I do like Beast Boy's design, probably a lot better than his one onTeen Titans maybe.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 22, 2011)

saw the last episode. it was pretty good, but the halloween plot wasnt really that interesting.
zatanna's "do anything" powers are also pretty annoying. im glad she's not a regular member.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 22, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> saw the last episode. it was pretty good, but the halloween plot wasnt really that interesting.
> zatanna's "do anything" powers are also pretty annoying. im glad she's not a regular member.



That's something carried over from the comics...and really she can't do anything, she has limits and she's not at proficent as casting as her father is.

Though I don't think it's beeen explained yet that her incantations are just what she wants to do said backwards


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 22, 2011)

Zatanna's been pretty tame so far. The last episode in particular was a lot of basic stuff with one biggie. If that's Zatanna, I'll take it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm curious, is Young Justice set in the same universe as the recent DC Animated movies, like Under the Red Hood, Crisis on Two Earths etc?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I'm curious, is Young Justice set in the same universe as the recent DC Animated movies, like Under the Red Hood, Crisis on Two Earths etc?



I really doubt it...there hasn't been any indication that have at all


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

They definitely have an influence on the show though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 22, 2011)

Not officially, they just decided to use the art style.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 22, 2011)

No because in "Under the Red Hood" Dick Grayson was already Nightwing, and Wally was already Flash in the "Crisis of Two Earth's." Similar artstyle different universes.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, but it could just be that the Young Justice series is set a few years prior to said films. It's not something I've really researched or anything, but for whatever reason (probably just the artwork) I thought they all fell under Earth 16. If not, what Universe do all of Movies take place in?

Also, how do we know Wally West is the Flash in Crisis on Two Earths?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Zatanna seems to be like YJ's 6th ranger.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Yeah, but it could just be that the Young Justice series is set a few years prior to said films. It's not something I've really researched or anything, but for whatever reason (probably just the artwork) I thought they all fell under Earth 16. If not, what Universe do all of Movies take place in?
> 
> Also, how do we know Wally West is the Flash in Crisis on Two Earths?



I think his name was given? Idr, but the Flash in that movie just screamed Wally.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 23, 2011)

The Collector said:


> Zatanna seems to be like YJ's 6th ranger.



Roy is too effective

And ANGRY

Maybe he knew how Gay for Justice is going to fuck him


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I'm curious, is Young Justice set in the same universe as the recent DC Animated movies, like Under the Red Hood, Crisis on Two Earths etc?



No. Weisman has said outright that this doesn't connect to any other movies, even the Green Arrow short that he and Vietti did. The Red Hood movie _is_ directed by Brandon Vietti, who is one of the main creators alongside Weisman. So if you see similarities, it's because both shows share a director/creative influence.


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 24, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Roy is too effective
> 
> And ANGRY
> 
> Maybe he knew how Gay for Justice is going to fuck him



^ I think she/he means the trope, not the character.
.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 24, 2011)

I know


----------



## Bringer (Nov 25, 2011)

I wonder. Who would win in a battle. Powerboy vs Damage

My friend ask me about this but I dont read much comics. Heck I dont even know who they are.


Also about the latest young justice episode. I just realized Artemis is not jealous of Megan dating Superboy. She is jealous of them having a relationship. She secretly wants one with Wally but struggles to admit it and fears rejection.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 25, 2011)

Or, much like most emotional reactions in real life, it's due to a combination of factors


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 25, 2011)

So, does anyone know when the next episode will air? I couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 25, 2011)

Another two weeks 

I have grow to really love YJ


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

So we're not getting an episode tonight?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> So we're not getting an episode tonight?



Or next week


----------



## Darc (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck this shows schedule, who comes up with this shit :/


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> Fuck this shows schedule, who comes up with this shit :/



Could be worse. it could be the final season of Danny Phantom which had massive hiatus sometimes between episodes and the episodes were run out of order.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 25, 2011)

I've decided I'll just marathon the entire season after it ends.


----------



## Glued (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Danny Phantom good?


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 25, 2011)

I never catch YJ on Friday. When I remember to watch it, those are the days it's not on. Guess I won't be seeing Robin's sunglasses next week too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> So we're not getting an episode tonight?


        .


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2011)

These breaks.....

Hope they follow up on Harm in a future episode.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Is Danny Phantom good?





I hated that show. He should of stuck with _Fairly Oddparents_.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2011)

Shit, I'm really feeling the aster here. Need to get concerted, even though there's no YJ for the next few...


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 25, 2011)

No episode tonight or next week. My life is ruined.



Ben Grimm said:


> Is Danny Phantom good?



I'd say it's pretty good. Although the main character can be a bit emo at times, it's an overall good series that ended too quickly.

Fuck you Nickelodeon.


----------



## Ae (Nov 26, 2011)

Just saw the first episode, pretty interesting.
Long as shit though, gave me a headache.


----------



## Darc (Nov 26, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Could be worse. it could be the final season of Danny Phantom which had massive hiatus sometimes between episodes and the episodes were run out of order.



Holy shit, I forgot about that show, I watched it for awhile then it did like just vanish, I should finish it sometime, maybe while I wait for YJ to come back.

It was connected to Fairly Odd parents?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 26, 2011)

Series 2 will only be twenty episodes compared to twenty six for this series (Which means we only have eight more eps of this series).

Hope they renew for a third series ;____;

(Seriously, everyone, buy the fuckin DVDs!)

That said I have a massive suspision the inevitable roster changes will leave me butthurt. It's bound to be a character I really like who gets booted or sidelined >:


----------



## Glued (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaldur is a dead man.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2011)

Hiatus only cause fanbase to loose momentum which translates in a loss of cash. I have no idea why they would go through that road but things like that make the very strict scrutiny superhero media is under for it too loose a lot of respect


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 27, 2011)

Better voice actor and overall depiction of Captain Marvel. Young Justice or Justice League Unlimited?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuelWSKKdEk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 27, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Better voice actor and overall depiction of Captain Marvel. Young Justice or Justice League Unlimited?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuelWSKKdEk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


JLU.

YJ Cap is Wally's bitch boy.


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2011)

Watched the latest 3 episodes in a row just now.

Its strange that they show Wally caring about Artemis (and vice versa) in on episode and in the next one he is all over M'Gann again and she is angry because Conner is no longer available.

And to the people thinking Aqualad might be the mole - it doesn't make any sense since he was the one that started the search for one - if it was himself he would have just stayed quiet and do his spying.


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

Slice said:


> And to the people thinking Aqualad might be the mole - it doesn't make any sense since he was the one that started the search for one - if it was himself he would have just stayed quiet and do his spying.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> JLU.
> 
> YJ Cap is Wally's bitch boy.



Oh god this secret and the comments. I was fucking crying

YJ cap is a toddler compared to that.


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Oh god this secret and the comments. I was fucking crying
> 
> YJ cap is a toddler compared to that.



Umm...he is a toddler.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 27, 2011)

This show is one of the few that make me look forward to friday night television.


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2011)

I just knew this would be your answer


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Like the show.  Like most aspects of the show.  As a Zatanna fan; I find it terrible that they made her a little girl on the show.  Even in Hawkman #4 she was a fully grown woman already.  She's one of my favorites from the DC brand, wish they had just created an original character instead of doing this to her.


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it works, adult Zatanna in context with the show would be too powerful compared to the rest of the lineup.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Obviously I agree.

I'm suggesting Zatanna not be involved at all.  Someone else could have been used to play the character with magical abilities.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Like the show.  Like most aspects of the show.  As a Zatanna fan; I find it terrible that they made her a little girl on the show.  Even in Hawkman #4 she was a fully grown woman already.  She's one of my favorites from the DC brand, wish they had just created an original character instead of doing this to her.



?____________?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

What is there to question?  I think its pretty common for people to be unhappy when characters they like are retconned.


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

Not a retcon, just a re-imagined character for a completely separate universe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, that's true.

I was under the impression that this was at least somewhat based on the Justice League and Justice League Unlimited series.  I came to this conclusion because the Justice League mentioned that Dr. Ivo was dead in episode 5.  And his android from the series was discussed.  Zatanna was an adult in Justice League Unlimited.  So why isn't she here?  Or is it just a coincidence?

The android thing is probably just a coincidence I guess.  Still.  Incredibly hard sometimes to separate all of the alternate verses and separate adaptations.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 27, 2011)

Slice said:


> Its strange that they show Wally caring about Artemis (and vice versa) in on episode and in the next one he is all over M'Gann again and she is angry because Conner is no longer available.



What is so hard to grasp about the concept of having feelings for more than one person? Everyone seems to think that because Wally and Artemis clearly have feelings for each other (which they haven't even acknowledge btw) they should not show interest in anyone else. That's not how it works.



Rukia said:


> I was under the impression that this was at least somewhat based on the Justice League and Justice League Unlimited series.  I came to this conclusion because the Justice League mentioned that Dr. Ivo was dead in episode 5.  And his android from the series was discussed.  Zatanna was an adult in Justice League Unlimited.  So why isn't she here?  Or is it just a coincidence?



Coincidence. Completely separate universes.


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

I actually like how Zatanna is made a junior.

Zatara, her father, made his debut in Action Comics #1 a long time ago, the same magazine as Superman.

It pays tribute to the golden age in doing so by showing Zatara as Superman's peer.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What is there to question?  I think its pretty common for people to be unhappy when characters they like are retconned.



She's not retconned, she's a whole other person or at least, Zatanna at an age you've never seen her at before.

And it's just bizzare to me you'd be pissed off that that a character you like got a very positive portrayl on the show. If you were a fan of someone sidelined like Greta I could understand but there are a ton of characters I'd kill for, to get them the kind of love Zatanna has gotten.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2011)

Wally what 15? I had a laundry list of girls whose virginity I wanted to take at that age. Artemis is more like Faith (Buffy) or Veronica Mars, characters that have the personality traits to become the bitchy head cheerleader type but because her home life isn't pure (no apply pie life in the suburbs with 2 loving parents) she strikes back by being the bad girl. Generally blunt and is likely to get in a words war with the local xander, she either A. sleeps with half the cast, or B. too proud for sex.


----------



## Darc (Nov 27, 2011)

I feel you Rukia, I was def a fan of her older self but its nice to see her be able to be on this show as a possible new member of the team, it sucks having to seperate different time lines and shit tho


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> It pays tribute to the golden age in doing so by showing Zatara as Superman's peer.


That's fair.  Her whole origin started with a quest to find her father after all.

It is kind of interesting to see him.  I liked his appearance in Batman: The Animated Series for pretty much the same reason.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmmm, people keep calling Artemis bitchy and a bad girl but I haven't seen any evidence of it. For the former she's just gone after Wally when provoked and for the later, she totally caved to her mother and went to the nice private school.



Also I didn't even know Zatara existed until YJ.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hmmmm, people keep calling Artemis bitchy and a bad girl but I haven't seen any evidence of it. For the former she's just gone after Wally when provoked and for the later, she totally caved to her mother and went to the nice private school.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also I didn't even know Zatara existed until YJ*.



Most people don't, he hasn't had any appearences in modern comics for quite some time


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hmmmm, people keep calling Artemis bitchy and a bad girl but I haven't seen any evidence of it. For the former she's just gone after Wally when provoked and for the later, she totally caved to her mother and went to the nice private school.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I didn't even know Zatara existed until YJ.



Most girls would ignore Wally, cause Wallys f'ing xander.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 27, 2011)

Spider-man should cameo in this.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 27, 2011)

So should Thor


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

I really want them to meet a future incarnation of the team but other than Bart and like, a zillion Batkids, there aren't really any people in their legacies younger than them.

I guess Artemis could meet Mia but Artemis is extremely close to being Mia anyway...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I really want them to meet a future incarnation of the team but other than Bart and like, a zillion Batkids, there aren't really any people in their legacies younger than them.
> 
> I guess Artemis could meet Mia but Artemis is extremely close to being Mia anyway...



Well there's always Arrowette...but Artemis is already Arrowette fused with another character anyways.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Most people don't, he hasn't had any appearences in modern comics for quite some time


Batman the animated series was very popular.

I'm not down with the cameos guys.  I think it sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Well there's always Arrowette...but Artemis is already Arrowette fused with another character anyways.



Lian maybe?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Batman the animated series was very popular.
> 
> I'm not down with the cameos guys.  I think it sounds like a terrible idea.



I had forgotten about his appearence in BtAS actually.

Hmm now that I think about it...he did have an appearence in Detective Comics a few years ago that involved him appearing in a flashback (along with Zatanna) at one Bruce's birthday parties when he was a kid as a magician his parents brought in.



The Pink Ninja said:


> Lian maybe?



actually Lian could work if they ever go that route.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

It doesn't seem like Green Arrow is ever around.

Superboy or Bruce needs to try to hook up with Black Canary.  A premium piece of ass like that shouldn't be wasted.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It doesn't seem like Green Arrow is ever around.
> 
> Superboy or Bruce needs to try to hook up with Black Canary.  A premium piece of ass like that shouldn't be wasted.



He's tapping her off screen which is why Red Tornado had to cover for him.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

There's no shortage of Leaguers who need more screentime. Green Arrow and Superman are probably the most prominent but you Supes will have a reconsilliation with Superboy and Green Arrow will get involved when Artemis is outed... hopefully.

You know Artemis will be outed as an ex-villain rather than getting to tell the team herself.

Outside of them Guy and Dianna would be nice...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

There's no shortage of Leaguers who need more screentime. Green Arrow and Superman are probably the most prominent but you Supes will have a reconsilliation with Superboy and Green Arrow will get involved when Artemis is outed... hopefully.

You know Artemis will be outed as an ex-villain rather than getting to tell the team herself.

Outside of them Guy and Dianna would be nice...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

I think this show is geared towards a younger audience than Justice League and JLU.  It hasn't really attempted to tug at the heartstrings yet.  (Grundy's death.  Ace's Death.)  It seems content with avoiding complex issues.  Which is fine with me honestly.  It's pretty entertaining so far.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think this show is geared towards a younger audience than Justice League and JLU.  It hasn't really attempted to tug at the heartstrings yet.  (Grundy's death.  Ace's Death.)  It seems content with avoiding complex issues.  Which is fine with me honestly.  It's pretty entertaining so far.



Keep in mind Ace's death was meant to be a series finale...and Justice League was content on staying an action series for a good chunk of it's run.

You've got to develop your characters before you can have heart wrenching scenes that will make cry like a baby.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Solomon Grundy didn't have all that much development.  But his death in Hawkgirl's arms was a legitimately touching moment.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 27, 2011)

Why have Hal Jordan & John Stewart actually had a decent amount of screen time, yet Guy Gardner has only been seen once?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Solomon Grundy didn't have all that much development.  But his death in Hawkgirl's arms was a legitimately touching moment.



True...though my point still stands as Young Justice hasn't really gotten to the point where the Tearjerker moments accur yet.


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Batman the animated series was very popular.
> 
> I'm not down with the cameos guys.  I think it sounds like a terrible idea.



That was a bad episode of Batman TAS.

Zatanna didn't do anything except constantly get in Batman's way and required being rescued. Batman even did all the work it came to all the escapes.



Rukia said:


> I think this show is geared towards a younger audience than Justice League and JLU.  It hasn't really attempted to tug at the heartstrings yet.  (Grundy's death.  Ace's Death.)  *It seems content with avoiding complex issues.  *Which is fine with me honestly.  It's pretty entertaining so far.



-What qualifies as humanity. For instance the Red Tornado episode. 
-Religion was tackled in denial, though extremely poorly.
-Father issues
-Murder, Secret's death
-Secrets and Lies, Basically the theme of this series.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Meh.  I think you are reaching a bit with those examples.

Back to the single Justice League episode already discussed.  Religion was well tackled in the Solomon Grundy/Hawkgirl episode.

I'm not criticizing the show.  Just stating an opinion.  In my opinion it is geared towards a young audience.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2011)

Ben does bring up a valid point, any other network would have censored the shit out of the Harm/Secret episode...


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

The Red Tornado episode dealt perfectly with what it meant to be human. Even though Red Torpedo and Red Inferno were never human, they were still heroes. They had feelings and emotions. Red Tornado himself joined Young Justice so that he could learn what it felt to be more human. In the end he chooses to accept T.O. Morrow, his father despite all Morrow's evil. T.O. Morrow was obsessed with making a perfect robot to the point where he made an android with all his personality traits. Red Tornado despite being a robot tries to become human. Thus they are foils to one another. In his attempt to create an intelligent robot devoid of humanity, Morrow made Red Volcano, who due to the fact he lacked humanity altogether, tried to destroy his creator as well as the rest of humanity.

That episode dealt with very complex issues.

However YJ handled religion very poorly. I will say this. This mostly has to do with the fact that WALL-E is such an idiot who nearly gets the team killed because he wants to bang Megan.

Plus WALL-E has no personality, he is little more than an animal. His brain is geared for one thing Megan.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 27, 2011)

this page = Ben on Tornado's balls of steel. 

and Wally hasn't made a single comment about magic since Denial. heh.



In Brightest Day! said:


> Why have Hal Jordan & John Stewart actually had a decent amount of screen time, yet Guy Gardner has only been seen once?


because Guy would steal all of Superboy's fangirls.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

So holy shit.  I apparently missed this episode.  A bunch of soldiers infiltrated and attacked Atlantis.  Aquaman's woman is fucking powerful!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> The Red Tornado episode dealt perfectly with what it meant to be human. Even though Red Torpedo and Red Inferno were never human, they were still heroes. They had feelings and emotions. Red Tornado himself joined Young Justice so that he could learn what it felt to be more human. In the end he chooses to accept T.O. Morrow, his father despite all Morrow's evil. T.O. Morrow was obsessed with making a perfect robot to the point where he made an android with all his personality traits. Red Tornado despite being a robot tries to become human. Thus they are foils to one another. In his attempt to create an intelligent robot devoid of humanity, Morrow made Red Volcano, who due to the fact he lacked humanity altogether, tried to destroy his creator as well as the rest of humanity.
> 
> That episode dealt with very complex issues.
> 
> ...



YJ didn't even handle religion. The buck ends at wally being an atheist. Wally only being concerned with having sex with the biggest boobs he sees should be of no surprise. 

I can agree with yj not handling complex issues. I mean it only got even moderately beyond PG 2 times;
* yj suicide squad (which got reconned as a telepathic training mission gone wrong at the end)
* harm killing his own sister (probably the most fucked up situation in the show)

Beyond that its mostly forgettable events that lead to something eventually. Only the red tornado bits truly push it, but its red fucking tornado. You'd have to be 2 years old not to write a good episode about him.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 28, 2011)

Wuzzman do you enjoy being bitch slapped buy Guy Gardiner?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks like I'll be replaying Arkham City for the next two weeks.

@The Zatanna Stuff: I can somewhat understand why people might be angry at Zatanna's appearance, especially if they are fans of the Batman/Z relationship. Frankly, I kind of like her being with the other second generation heroes, as it gives her more screen time and gives a good excuse as to why her power is so far below what it normally is.

And I'd love to see Guy get more time... but I doubt he will this season. Then again, we were introduced to Icon in the same segment, so...



ensoriki said:


> Spider-man should cameo in this.



He actually kinda already has, back in episode 6; the character, Black Spider, is voiced by Josh Keaton of Spectacular Spider-Man acclaim. Fun Fact: He's also voicing Hal Jordan for the GL Animated Series.



Rukia said:


> I think this show is geared towards a younger audience than Justice League and JLU.  It hasn't really attempted to tug at the heartstrings yet.  (Grundy's death.  Ace's Death.)  It seems content with avoiding complex issues.  Which is fine with me honestly.  It's pretty entertaining so far.



I really disagree with this. While Grundy's death tugged at the heartstrings, it was more because he was a big, dumb animal. It's like watching a pet die, which is why it's moving.

YJ treats death as far more complex. The characters don't just react to the immediate parts of death, but its lingering after-effects. Superboy's admission alone is incredibly complex, talking about his acceptance of death and such.

Ben is right about the issues they deal with. There are plenty of complex issues in YJ, mostly involving identity. Acceptance, legacy, humanity, and a lot more is in the show.



Wuzzman said:


> YJ didn't even handle religion. The buck ends at wally being an atheist. Wally only being concerned with having sex with the biggest boobs he sees should be of no surprise.



YJ doesn't try to handle religion, it tries to handle _mysticism_. It ends with Wally looking for the _science_ in things: he doesn't deny they happened, but he sees people tapping into "magic" as people using science without admitting it. See Dr. Thirteen way back in the old Seven Soldiers: Zatanna mini.



> I can agree with yj not handling complex issues. I mean it only got even moderately beyond PG 2 times;
> * yj suicide squad (which got reconned as a telepathic training mission gone wrong at the end)
> * harm killing his own sister (probably the most fucked up situation in the show)



Indeed! Being beyond PG=Complexity! That's why WALL-E is so plebeian compared to Bad Boys 2! 

But besides that... are we really talking about Justice League, one of the most PG shows of all time? Outside of Aquaman cutting his hand off, what's really non-PG about anything they did?

YJ uses realistic-looking guns, shows more combat and destruction than JL, and frankly is willing to put people at risk more. When you see threatened death and torture in JL, you get the ridiculous rig that Batman was hooked up in when Luthor and the Injustice League captured him. When you see threatened death and torture in YJ, you get Zatanna bound and strapped to a chair in front of a home-video camera. That starts to change a bit in JLU, but even still compare to Red Tornado's death in that to how Red Inferno and Red Torpedo die.

In general, JL uses the fantastical as a barrier to make violence more acceptable. YJ doesn't do that nearly as much, and its violence is definitely riskier than JL and even a lot of JLU. To me, that's indisputable at this point. Where you can perhaps argue it is the subject matter and issues, and even then I think YJ competes with JLU rather than JL.



> Beyond that its mostly forgettable events that lead to something eventually. Only the red tornado bits truly push it, but its red fucking tornado. You'd have to be 2 years old not to write a good episode about him.



Which is why JLU never really used him except to show him dying, right? 

And JL has a LOT more forgettable events than YJ does. Part of that is by design, and part of that is JL being a mostly above-average show for the better part of its first season.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2011)

I say "yj never handled religion" and you go "well derrr they talked about mystiscim, nerp nerp". Lolz. At what point is that even remotely disproving what I'm, saying? The rest of the post is back ground noise, but i've been "schooled" lolz


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 28, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> I say "yj never handled religion" and you go "well derrr they talked about mystiscim, nerp nerp". Lolz. At what point is that even remotely disproving what I'm, saying?



I wasn't insulting you. I was simply clarifying it for others as _I agree with you_. I just thought more needed to be said than "Wally's an atheist", as that's not really what the episode was talking about.

But if you want to use it as an escape route to get out of your other stuff, okay I guess.



> The rest of the post is *background noise*, but i've been "schooled" lolz



Yeah, that pretty much sums up this post... and most of your posts, actually.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 28, 2011)

> However YJ handled religion very poorly. I will say this. This mostly has to do with the fact that WALL-E is such an idiot who nearly gets the team killed because he wants to bang Megan.
> 
> Plus WALL-E has no personality, he is little more than an animal. His brain is geared for one thing Megan.



I've only been skimming these posts. I thought you guys were talking about the movie Wall-E.

I can't wait for KF to find out about M'Gann.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I wasn't insulting you. I was simply clarifying it for others as _I agree with you_. I just thought more needed to be said than "Wally's an atheist", as that's not really what the episode was talking about.
> 
> But if you want to use it as an escape route to get out of your other stuff, okay I guess.
> 
> ...



Some things are better left implied, you kinda ruined the comment by commenting. You sure don't treat my post like background noise considering the size of your response and the amount of "supporting" evidence to your claim.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 28, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I've only been skimming these posts. I thought you guys were talking about the movie Wall-E.
> 
> *I can't wait for KF to find out about M'Gann*.



I mentioned this a while ago. Now everyone on the team knows about Megan and Conner, except Wally. I've got a theory he's going to throw a bit of a bitch fit because he wasn't told about it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 28, 2011)

I am confuse you are seriously comparing JL/JLU writing to YJ thats like comparing the sky  and the heavens. Yes YJ handles complex issues (religion is not one of them ) but JL was better written with better action sequences (YJ has better choreograph action imo).  
JLU is still one of the best for the sheer fact that they used small time characters especially the question, green arrow, black canary, booster gold, vigilante ,etc. 
YJ tries the same and execute it well but not the same caliber due to the fact its a one episode thing and theres nothing much they can build on. What I like about this series is how character driven this is. Red tornado insight on humanity, first series to to really analysis batman's morality and actions through robin, and the fact that like JLU and JL tons they actually deal with death. Only thing that I would love to see is a Zoom episode where they replace wally's twins with his parents.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2011)

Zoom would be perfect to develop Wally...even more so if it Was Professor Zoom. It would actually work if you tweak the character a bit


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 28, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Some things are better left implied, you kinda ruined the comment by commenting.



But if I hadn't commented, the comment wouldn't have been there to be ruined! 

Touche, I guess.



> You sure don't treat my post like background noise considering the size of your response and the amount of "supporting" evidence to your claim.



Huh? I was talking about the small post, not the more substantive one with Ben.

And is it really that difficult to pull out evidence? If you've watched JL and have a good memory, there's not much to it. It's not like you are forcing me to rewatch episodes or look in books or something.



			
				Level7N00b said:
			
		

> I mentioned this a while ago. Now everyone on the team knows about Megan and Conner, except Wally. I've got a theory he's going to throw a bit of a bitch fit because he wasn't told about it.



He might just be in denial about it. 

Edit: JLU was definitely great because it had all those side characters get their moments, but that's really because JL established the Big 7 so well in previous seasons. You can have Question-centric episodes and Green Arrow episodes because you already know what Batman, Superman, and all the rest are like; they don't have to be the focus to get their parts in. Even if they had lackluster episodes, the characterization of the characters was always strong. If YJ gets to a Season 3, let's see how much they'll play with the rest of the universe.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Zoom would be perfect to develop Wally...even more so if it Was Professor Zoom. It would actually work if you tweak the character a bit



I think Zoom II would make more sense Thawne's obsession is with Barry. I suppose time travel isn't something they want to jump into but it would be in line with Hunter's character to go back in time and push Wally into being a better Flash.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Zoom would be perfect to develop Wally...even more so if it Was Professor Zoom. It would actually work if you tweak the character a bit



Zoom would need to threaten or kill off preferable the latter some close to Wally to seriously make him up his game as a speedster.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Zoom would need to threaten or kill off preferable the latter some close to Wally to seriously make him up his game as a speedster.



Could always go after Jay...this would give the old guy one final battle and can show what it means for a Flash to cut loose. then after he can turn his sights on Barry and Wally's family. this woul cause Wally to finally step up and show what he can really do.

Course this would be better served as something to develop over a season...so introduce either Thawne or Hunter at the end of this season, build either of them up over the course of the next one then cut him lose during season three, with a two parter during the halfway point of the season where Wally steps up and defeats him...after this the show can take a break for a few weeks.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 28, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I think Zoom II would make more sense Thawne's obsession is with Barry. I suppose time travel isn't something they want to jump into but it would be in line with Hunter's character to go back in time and push Wally into being a better Flash.



I dunno if this show will do time travel. I don't think there is a cosmic treadmill yet. To be honest, without the Speed Force I'm having trouble thinking about how either of the Zooms could appear, at least close to their traditional forms.

But considering that all the Flashes are based around Jay Garrick's formula, perhaps "Professor Zoom" is going to be a science professor who wants Garrick's formula, but Garrick just doesn't feel safe about him getting it. He gets it, gets tries to replace Flash, and things go from there. Not the best origin, but it's all I can think of.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

Artemis is fucking awesome.  Thank god she was added to the team.  It would be boring without her.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Artemis is fucking awesome.  Thank god she was added to the team.  It would be boring without her.



Too bad she'll die horrible.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

If it elevates the series... I am all for it.  Killing off every character worked wonders for Tomino.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking at the poster for Invasion there are six people in silouette.

Robin is there and KF and Megan. So is someone who is almost certainly Jaime!Blue Beetle.

But there's an archer who has Artemis's two-string bow but doesn't look like her (Can't tell if it has a pony tail or not).

And then there is a mystery character who doesn't look like Kaldur or Superboy.

Maybe it's all just lies but I have two concerns:

1) If they are adding three new characters to the existing team there won't be enough screentime for everyone. It's already crowded.

2) If they get rid of those three characters fans will leave the show in droves (Including me if my Artemis is gone) which means no series 3

I have concerns ;____;


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Cassandra Cain takes over the team as its leader.  Black Bat.  I think that would appease everyone.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 29, 2011)

If I could pick one character to become a member of the cast, it'd be Cass, either as a new Batman protege or as a member of the badguys who switches sides.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 29, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Zoom would be perfect to develop Wally...even more so if it Was Professor Zoom. It would actually work if you tweak the character a bit



I'm all for a powerup for wally but isn't zoom on flash's level?


----------



## Glued (Nov 29, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Too bad she'll die horrible.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


>







> I mentioned this a while ago. Now everyone on the team knows about Megan and Conner, except Wally. I've got a theory he's going to throw a bit of a bitch fit because he wasn't told about it.



Yeah, but they really should tell him. M'Gann obviously knows about his crush. I really can't wait for that. I was underwhelmed by Artemis' reaction. Hopefully KF will be better.

There's supposed to be an evil counterpart to the Young Justice Team. Young Injustice, perhaps?

They should use Inertia.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm on the boat for no one will die.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 29, 2011)

^But they already said that one of them will die this season.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 29, 2011)

They said someone would die but never specified the team. It could be a Leaguer, support character or even a villain. Given all of the team are children one of the leaguers seems faaaaaaaar more likely.

There are more ways to get rid of character than kill them though. Kaldur could move back to Atlantis (Very likely if it's Aquaman who dies). Artemis could retire (Since one of her inspirations, Arrowette did). She or Superboy could do a "Roy" and leave the team. A character could resign in shame (Artemis again) for some reason or because they were brainswashed into being the mole and hurt other team members.

...

I'm seriously worried about the future, even if it is just a show ;___;


----------



## Bringer (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyway I am not sure about 3 new characters. But I heard that there would be 2 new characters.

And guys its 100% confirmed beastboy will make an appearance. Why else would they pick a voice actor for him. 


Also  Logan Grove will play his voice. Which means he may not be part of the tea because he would be played by a what a 6-8 year old. Unless that team has a young teammate


Also new female 

And you did not believe me


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> But there's an archer who has Artemis's two-string bow but doesn't look like her (Can't tell if it has a pony tail or not).


A reformed Cheshire.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 29, 2011)

> They said someone would die but never specified the team. It could be a Leaguer, support character or even a villain. Given all of the team are children one of the leaguers seems faaaaaaaar more likely.
> 
> There are more ways to get rid of character than kill them though. Kaldur could move back to Atlantis (Very likely if it's Aquaman who dies). Artemis could retire (Since one of her inspirations, Arrowette did). She or Superboy could do a "Roy" and leave the team. A character could resign in shame (Artemis again) for some reason or because they were brainswashed into being the mole and hurt other team members.
> 
> ...



I remember them saying that it was a member of the team.


----------



## Glued (Nov 29, 2011)

Came back to life.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 29, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I remember them saying that it was a member of the team.



Wolf is part of the team 

They lose wolf.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

I could see the Artemis/Cheshire thing biting Artemis.  She loses the trust of the team and is kicked off.  Sort of like Hawkgirl at the end of Justice League season 2.  (Obviously the betrayal would be on a much smaller scale.)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I could see the Artemis/Cheshire thing biting Artemis.  She loses the trust of the team and is kicked off.  Sort of like Hawkgirl at the end of Justice League season 2.  (Obviously the betrayal would be on a much smaller scale.)



I doubt she'll get kicked off, Robin seems to know what's going on with her...and honestly  the team seems a whole lot more understanding than The League

It helps that Artemis isn't a double agent for a incoming alien invasion also

In fact her connections and her mother's connections could actually benificial for the team


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

I could see Superboy dying.  He's a clone.  Reminds me of the villain from Gundam Seed.  His DNA structure could break down.  Or he could suddenly start to age rapidly.  It seems like his origin could potentially lead to problems.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 29, 2011)

Or the creators could troll us and let wolf die as he is considered part of the team in some extent


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope not.  Wolf is fucking awesome.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A reformed Cheshire.



No, not Chessire, not in six episodes in time for next season and not to replace Artemis

Anyway, silouette has a bow



Lee-Sensei said:


> I remember them saying that it was a member of the team.



No, it was just someone will die. Check ask Greg.



Ben Grimm said:


> Came back to life.



All irrelevant since it was a) In the comics and b) The show won't run along enough for people to come back



BringerOfChaos said:


> Wolf is part of the team
> 
> They lose wolf.



Unlikely, bit of a cop out



Emperor Joker said:


> I doubt she'll get kicked off, Robin seems to know what's going on with her...and honestly  the team seems a whole lot more understanding than The League
> 
> It helps that Artemis isn't a double agent for a incoming alien invasion also
> 
> In fact her connections and her mother's connections could actually benificial for the team



I'm just going by the outline. Maybe it's her and she's just at the wrong angle to see her ponytail, but it doesn't look like her an if they're bringing in a bnch of new characters, some people are going to be sidelined.

Hell, in Avatar, once Zuko joined the group Toph fell off the face of the earth and they had far fewer characters.



Rukia said:


> I could see Superboy dying.  He's a clone.  Reminds me of the villain from Gundam Seed.  His DNA structure could break down.  Or he could suddenly start to age rapidly.  It seems like his origin could potentially lead to problems.



K I D S  S H O W

No


----------



## Darc (Nov 30, 2011)

What was the movie where HawkGirl betrayed the JL and her people invaded? I never got to see it.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> What was the movie where HawkGirl betrayed the JL and her people invaded? I never got to see it.


Starcrossed
one of the best episodes of Justice League of all time.


Batman 
[YOUTUBE]gaJ47V2pnUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

It was the finale of the second season of Justice League.


----------



## Glued (Nov 30, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Starcrossed
> one of the best episodes of Justice League of all time.
> 
> 
> ...



Plot induced stupidity, Martian Manhunter phases through walls


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 30, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Or the creators could troll us and let wolf die as he is considered part of the team in some extent



I wouldn't like that .

I love Wolf, mainly because he's a Wolf, but he's still awesome


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 30, 2011)

> Came back to life.



It doesn't change the fact that in the comics he died. Superboy is the mole and he doesn't know it. He decides to make his own decisions and dies protecting the team. He earns Superboys respect and later he comes back to life.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Plot induced stupidity, Martian Manhunter phases through walls


Batman was the least important member of the Justice League on that show.  The studio/writers occasionally did stuff like this to keep Batman relevant.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

The fuck?

In JL he was Bat-God for a least the first season, he was consistently portrayed as being more powerful than pretty much any leaguer. It was only in JLU he was brought down to a more realistic level compared to his super powered friends.


----------



## Darc (Nov 30, 2011)

So it wasn't a movie? Well damn @__@



The Pink Ninja said:


> The fuck?
> 
> In JL he was Bat-God for a least the first season, he was consistently portrayed as being more powerful than pretty much any leaguer. It was only in JLU he was brought down to a more realistic level compared to his super powered friends.



When he had to call for help I shed a tear, I did not approve


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> When he had to call for help I shed a tear, I did not approve


Wasn't it Captain Marvel that saved the day that time?

I think Captain Marvel is a major scene stealer in Young Justice.  He fits in perfectly with the team.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

He was awesome in Alpha Male and amusing since but the portrayl of him is just too goofy and childish and getting worse. It's ever more obvious he's a kid and thus has no place in the league.

He needs more Wisdom of Solomon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

No place in the league?  Because he's immature?  Come on.  There are tons of different personalities in the league.  He's an oddball.  I'd say he fits in perfectly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

I mean if they find out he is actually like, eight or ten, they'll boot him.

He's hiding his identity from them for a reason...

But more importantly, it's just kind of pathetic. They're just going too far down the goofy road.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 30, 2011)

I think he shows his true personality in front of the kids, but he puts up a _front _(Urban Dictionary word here)when he's with the League.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They're just going too far down the goofy road.


That I can agree with.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 30, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> But more importantly, it's just kind of pathetic. They're just going too far down the goofy road.





Rukia said:


> That I can agree with.




Yea I concur, they're not doing a good job balancing his childlike nature with the maturity he gets from being Captain Marvel. I mean based on the way he acts with the team, it should be pretty obvious to them that he's either a kid or has had some seriously stunted development. They could do a better job at just showing subtle hints that he's actually young instead of just having him act blatantly like a kid. Though I do agree that it's probably partly due to the fact that he lets his guard down around them.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

What they really need to do is bring the Question over from Justice League Unlimited.  That guy was badass!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

Eh, I think other people or character more essential to the team (i.e. non-Batman mentors) should get a turn.

Also peeps who weren't in JLU like Guy and Ted, or who got very little screen time, like Booster.

...

OR BATWOMAN!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 30, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea I concur, they're not doing a good job balancing his childlike nature with the maturity he gets from being Captain Marvel. I mean based on the way he acts with the team, it should be pretty obvious to them that he's either a kid or has had some seriously stunted development. They could do a better job at just showing subtle hints that he's actually young instead of just having him act blatantly like a kid. Though I do agree that it's probably partly due to the fact that he lets his guard down around them.



Wait your asking this show to be subtle?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

Artemis beat the fucking shit out of Harm!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 30, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Wait your asking this show to be subtle?



Lmao I actually thought of you when I wrote that line


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Artemis beat the fucking shit out of Harm!



You could say she did him great Harm .


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What they really need to do is bring the Question over from Justice League Unlimited.  That guy was badass!



I agree with this for very obvious reasons.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 2, 2011)

Screw that the question needs his own damn animated movie.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 2, 2011)

^They need to bring him back for the NuDCU.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 2, 2011)

So no new episode tonight?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2011)

No new eps until 2012

Pretty sure at this pont there will be no series 3, barring amazing DVD sales.


----------



## Darc (Dec 2, 2011)

It went from 2 weeks off to off till 2012? What?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2011)

We assumed the new episode in two weeks would be a new episode.

It was not.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 2, 2011)

How is Young Justice doing in terms of DVD sales?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2011)

Not a clue but irregular airing time and gaps are the kiss of death usually.

Add in all the butthurt fans when the roster gets change next season and, well...


----------



## Glued (Dec 2, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^They need to bring him back for the NuDCU.



That is not Wonder Boy in your sig, that is Wonder Man, an alternate reality Wonder Woman where all the genders are reversed.

Earth 11.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Add in all the butthurt fans when the roster gets change next season and, well...


Isn't that just speculation?

I have a hard time believing that they will change the roster when the fans are only just now getting used to these characters.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Isn't that just speculation?
> 
> I have a hard time believing that they will change the roster when the fans are only just now getting used to these characters.



Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head

Check the season 2 poster, silouettes are fairly clear there will be Miss M, Robin, Kid Flash, Jaime!Blue Beetle (Though I guess that could be Kaldur), an archer I pray is Artemis and some sort of girl, probably wondergirl.

Yeah it'd be dumb but so are the huge hiatuses.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head
> 
> Check the season 2 poster, silouettes are fairly clear there will be Miss M, Robin, Kid Flash, Jaime!Blue Beetle (Though I guess that could be Kaldur), an archer I pray is Artemis and some sort of girl, probably wondergirl.
> 
> Yeah it'd be dumb but so are the huge hiatuses.



It looks more like Aqualad to me, also keep in mind that could just as well be the partial roster on the poster as well


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe...

But that leads into the other problem of having too many characters to give them decent amounts of screen time


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> probably wondergirl.


Probably Cass.

(Fanboys see what they want to see.   )

Seriously though.  That has to be Artemis.  No way she won't be a member of the team.  She is arguably the most popular after Robin.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

I haven't seen any polling but seriously doubt it.

Also they had already written Invasion before, like, episode 10 or something.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 3, 2011)

Artemis has become my favorite character because of these past few episodes, so I'm really afraid for her.


----------



## Glued (Dec 3, 2011)

Kaldur will die. Or be knocked into coma. Or have his hand chopped off. Or have body parts of various sea animals mismatchingly attached to his body via painful surgery.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 3, 2011)

He's black and related to Aquaman. He doesn't have much going for him does he? He's gonna die.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd count being the show's only black guy as a point in his favour actually...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Artemis has become my favorite character because of these past few episodes, so I'm really afraid for her.


This.

I don't really like any of the other members of the team that much.  Artemis is awesome though.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 3, 2011)

Beastboy is going to be on the show



Also there will be a new female. Take that non believers.


Also I cant believe I did not notice but bumble bee and the Harold made a cameo.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 3, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head
> 
> Check the season 2 poster, silouettes are fairly clear there will be Miss M, Robin, Kid Flash, Jaime!Blue Beetle (Though I guess that could be Kaldur), an archer I pray is Artemis and some sort of girl, probably wondergirl.
> 
> Yeah it'd be dumb but so are the huge hiatuses.




Ive grown to love the original team. If someone has to go it better be superboy. The hate him he bores me. The rest better stay or I will have to teach the creators discipline and respect


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm also really not looking forward to Beast-Boy : /

Hopefuly he'll just be a gust star like Zat and Roy

And that other girl was Zatanna. Look at the date on the article, it was way back in november.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

DC has hot women.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 3, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head
> 
> Check the season 2 poster, silouettes are fairly clear there will be Miss M, Robin, Kid Flash, Jaime!Blue Beetle (Though I guess that could be Kaldur), an archer I pray is Artemis and some sort of girl, probably wondergirl.
> 
> Yeah it'd be dumb but so are the huge hiatuses.





The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm also really not looking forward to Beast-Boy : /
> 
> Hopefuly he'll just be a gust star like Zat and Roy
> 
> And that other girl was Zatanna. Look at the date on the article, it was way back in november.





The article said there not sure if beastboy will be part of the core team or a guest.

But they said there were sure that a female will be part of the team. Zatanna has been only in 2 episodes. That does not seem like part of the team to me


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 3, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> The article said there not sure if beastboy will be part of the core team or a guest.
> 
> But they said there were sure that a female will be part of the team. Zatanna has been only in 2 episodes. That does not seem like part of the team to me



She doesn't have to join immediately though. But it could be someone else.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyway I know why Young Justice wont be on until 2012.

Cartoonnetwork is doing a little DC programming thing where everything related to DC will air around the same time.

It will be called DC Nation and will include batman imposters. Chibi Teen Titans Shorts. A live action Blue beetle. This dumb batman thing. Green Lantern. Some short with Rubber man. ETC
Here is a video


watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A5k6fhGzOGU


----------



## Achilles (Dec 20, 2011)

You mean Plastic Man. I saw that pilot online it looked like it was from John Kricfalusi.

So Young Justice could be getting a cheerful green shapeshifter as a possible team member in the future, and "someone" is slated to die some time in the future? 


I kid, I kid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2011)

Blue beetle gets screen time , if I could kiss CN i would.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Apparently, Superboy has an evil twin. Called Superboy-Prime.
Link removed

MM confirmed for White Martian.

Link removed


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 23, 2011)

Damn, why didn't you tell me actual spoilers were underneath the spoiler tag?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 23, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> A live action Blue beetle.


I can die happy now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 23, 2011)

Regarding Beard's spoiler:

Please let them work in the "I'll kill you! I'll kill you to death!" line.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope the delivery and execution will be as funny as it was in the comics.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2011)

Gosh Whirlwind, no one could fucking guess what was under the spoiler tags from your post 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they get Linkara in to be the VA but in the end, that's the voice I'll hear anyway

But I'd much prefer SB's evil opposite to be Supergirl, or that Lex/Brainiac hybrid hinted at the end of the Superboy comic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 23, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Gosh Whirlwind, no one could fucking guess what was under the spoiler tags from your post
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha sorry, I figure the people who would recognize the line are people familiar with the comics. And really, if you're familiar with superboy from the comics, you already knew this was coming.

Although admittedly, I thought it would be Match.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't see it coming. Not only does SB-Prime make no sense, no one likes him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was also hoping for Match.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 23, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No not Prime, why must we get Bitchboy Prime in this show






The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see it coming. Not only does SB-Prime make no sense, no one likes him.



It makes sense in that they needed a psycho version of Connor to use...but god I don't want him I really don't


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YJ has never been an especially good show to begin with, hovering tentatively just this side of mediocrity from the word go, with Miss Martian and Superboy doing everything they possibly can to ruin it completely. Adding SB Prime will completely shoot it in the head. My how low Greg Weisman has fallen. Gargoyles was made of equal parts wins and awesome, but Young Justice...


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 23, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> YJ has never been an especially good show to begin with, hovering tentatively just this side of mediocrity from the word go, with Miss Martian and Superboy doing everything they possibly can to ruin it completely. Adding SB Prime will completely shoot it in the head. My how low Greg Weisman has fallen. Gargoyles was made of equal parts wins and awesome, but Young Justice...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Greg was added to the tail end of the project. And while i agree the show quickly feel off its pedestal and never really recovered, i wouldn't blame it on Greg considering this show is probably written for dc execs and there need to sell shitty comics then having a good tv show. In fact the last couple of episodes, when his writing shows up, was actually damn good by young justice standards


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 23, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see it coming. Not only does SB-Prime make no sense, no one likes him.



*Spoiler*: __ 



well, I like him.  I didn't want him in the show though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 23, 2011)

Guys...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's pretty obvious that it's Match. As someone in the thread that is linked to pointed out, the episode he appears in is called "Agendas", and Match was created by an organization called "The Agenda". Plus, wasn't he a villain of the original Young Justice?

It's kind of funny that no one in the thread linked thinks it Superboy Prime, but everyone here apparently does... and uses it as a point to rip the show. 

P.S. Depending one where he was used, I was okay with Superboy Prime. Did anyone have a problem with him in the Sinestro Corps War? How about Legion of 3 Worlds? I didn't see his appearance in TT in the last year, but the only thing I remember him being terrible in was Countdown... and that's Countdown, for Christ's sake.




And do we really need to use spoiler tags at this point?


----------



## FeiHong (Dec 23, 2011)

How many Superboy clones are out there...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 23, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> How many Superboy clones are out there...



After the last one got stolen, they probably clone them in Six Packs.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

So, when is the next episode exactly? What the fuck happened to this.


----------



## Glued (Jan 3, 2012)

My guess is Greg or some other guy planned on using Wonder Woman or a Wonder woman character, but NBC decided to be dicks about it and tell them no....J/K

Even though that is possible.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2012)

This is some bullshit .

Stop delaying the new episodes damn it.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 4, 2012)

As much as I hate to admit , Jesse McCartney has done a fantastic job voicing over Robin so far. I mean I almost forgot that he was Robin's voice actor all this time, I was thinking some professional cat was doing the voices, but it was fucking McCartney. He may be even better than Lance Bass(Sephiroth). I'd like to see him do some follow up projects. He could be the new black ranger of VOing. He should stick to it and leave singing alone. This is his calling


----------



## Talon. (Jan 4, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> After the last one got stolen, they probably clone them in Six Packs.



collect the whole set, and kids, make sure to be on the lookout for the super-rare bizarro variant!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 5, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> As much as I hate to admit , Jesse McCartney has done a fantastic job voicing over Robin so far. I mean I almost forgot that he was Robin's voice actor all this time, I was thinking some professional cat was doing the voices, but it was fucking McCartney. He may be even better than Lance Bass(Sephiroth). I'd like to see him do some follow up projects. He could be the new black ranger of VOing. He should stick to it and leave singing alone. This is his calling



Honestly, until now I always thought it was just a coincidence that their names were the same. Never would have thought he's actually that one hit douche from like 5 years ago.

But yea, I like him well enough. He might even be my favorite robin voice actor so far.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 12, 2012)

UH long thread so I'll just ask now: when the hell is the next episode?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2012)

March I think


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 12, 2012)

It's like they're deliberately trying to get the show cancelled...


----------



## Bringer (Jan 12, 2012)

It could be worse. Avatar waited a year before making new episodes.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 12, 2012)

at least Avatar: The Last Airbender was mindblowingly awesome.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 12, 2012)

Not until March?

Well this is mind-blowingly retarded


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2012)

Putin is not amused.

God damn that's such bullshit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Avatar the Last Airbender level of trolling here :rofl


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking at ATLA it's release dates were almost as messed up but frankly, YJ isn't as good as Avatar so less likely to become as profitable or to carry as many dogged viewers and fans.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Not to mention usually avatar made a lot fewer breaks mid-season


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, Avatar was also spread out over a year but it was one episode every two weeks kind of breaks, not "A quarter or more of the year"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

And they didn't do it on their first season

If warner brothers hand't been pumping justice league cartoons on the daily for the past twenty years, this show would have died a long time ago


----------



## Kage (Jan 13, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> March I think





and here i thought i got into it at a good time.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 13, 2012)

YJ isn't even as good as Avengers EMH, and they've been a lot shoddier with scheduling.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 13, 2012)

And now they will compete with new eps. Avengers comes back end of march or beginning of april. With Skrulls


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 13, 2012)

YJ will have a month headstart though since EMH and USM are going to air in April.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 13, 2012)

March eh...:/

Will this show ever get a regular schedule?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 13, 2012)

Just caught up on the last three episodes, they were pretty good nevertheless. But alas, now I find out we have to wait till march for new episodes...... How underwhelming...


----------



## Glued (Jan 14, 2012)

In the new episodes of Avengers: EMH, Hulk will be meeting a certain orange rock monster.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Avengers is gonna push most of it's episodes date so people cross with the movie

Again


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2012)

March? I'll rage if there isn't a season finale after that.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 14, 2012)

as long as they air Green Lantern: TAS regularly, I'm cool.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> March? I'll rage if there isn't a season finale after that.



There is. They are doing another season, though I think its shorter and will be the last.

Plus, its going to be called _The Invasion_ or something like that; I think its going to be about Darkseid attacking Earth.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2012)

Season one will be 26 episodes and there are 8 more yet to air.

Season 2 will be 20 episodes long and the first few are already finished with the rest being in various stages of processing.

No word on if there will be a season 3 or not. Depends on ratings and DVD sales ect ect

YJ seems to have good ratings but a high quality animation like this is expensive so it needs to consistently do well and have good merch and DVD sales.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 14, 2012)

So this show's first season will finish in 2013? Right?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 15, 2012)

after watching the first few seasons of the Justice League for the first time It makes it hard not to compare with the awesomeness of that show still its a good show these breaks without a definite finale are getting annoying.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 18, 2012)

A episode they should make is where the villain of the episode is the mad hatter. 

The mad hatter kidnaps Artemis because he believes shes Alice.


Cheshire finds out and saves Artemis 


 awesome episode right there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm glad you aren't writing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 18, 2012)

Chesire has been the best antagonist so far, gonna see a lot more of her in the future I'd reckon.

Lets hope she gets to keep up her high level of badassery because so far she's soloed Wally, Artemis and Kaldur and gone toe to toe with Roy with no problem.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheshire is arguably the best character on the show.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't agree but I do like her.

My top ten list is pretty much dominated by badass chicks with no actual superpowers.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad you aren't writing.



Okay find Cheshire does not find out and saves Artemis.

But I think the mad hatter should be a filler episode villain and kidnap Artemis.

He was creepy as hell in Batman arkham city the game.

I loved when Catwoman talked to him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hx3CdPtavM[/YOUTUBE]



Edit: I also wanna episode where Catwoman Harley Quinn and Cheshire all fight the young justice team


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Cheshire is arguably the best character on the show.



Artemis is clearly the best character on the show, no contest.

Today I found out I was a *Robin X Artemis Aka The Snarky Duo *fan.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Artemis is clearly the best character on the show, no contest.


I actually agree.

I did say arguably in regards to Cheshire.  I won't call anyone stupid for giving her the nod.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyway I found a few episode titles. 

Ep19: Misplaced 


Ep:20 Coldhearted 


Ep: 21 Image 


Ep:22 Agendas 

Ep:23 Insecurity 

Ep:24 Performance 

Ep:25 Usual Suspects 


Ep:26 Auld Acquaintance 



Any predictions?

I will *predict who the episode may be about*

Misplaced: Kidflash 
Why:Just a hunch

Coldhearted:Artemis


Image: Miss Martian

Agendas: Robin

Insecurity: Miss Martian

Performance: Robin

Usual Suspects: Superboy


Auld Acquaintance: I dont know why this is just a guess but I think this is a aqualad episode.


Thats what I think who will be the main role in these episodes.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 20, 2012)

Usual Suspects will be the episode that the traitor will be revealed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

In the Usual Suspects the relationship between Artemis and Cheshire will be exposed.  Artemis will be ostracized by the other members of the team.  Guilty till proven innocent.  They will all automatically assume that she is the traitor.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 20, 2012)

> Any predictions?


break after 2 episodes.


----------



## FeiHong (Jan 21, 2012)

As of right now here are the dates... can be changed...

Misplaced - 2/3/12
Coldhearted - 2/10/12
Image - 2/17/12
Agendas - 2/24/12
Insecurity - 3/2/12
Performance - 3/9/12
Usual Suspects - 3/16/12
Auld Acquaintance 3/23/12


----------



## Adagio (Jan 21, 2012)

Far too regular. They will definitely change.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyway I found a few episode titles.
> 
> Ep19: Misplaced
> Ep:20 Coldhearted
> ...




*Misplaced:*

_Expectation:_ The team misplaces Miss Martian and, deciding she's a useless bitch that nobody likes, replaces her with one of J'onn's nephews who is much more likable and isn't an annoying bitch.

_More probably:_ Perhaps Batman gives the team the task of escorting some sort of super-valuable item and it gets stolen by, let's say Catwoman, and while the rest of the team stands around and bes useless Robin and Artemis have to take on the feline felon to retrieve the item.

*Coldhearted:*

_Expectation_: Icicle Jr returns and, being that he's so obviously gay for Superboy, engages in a campaign against that bitch Miss Martian for Superboy's affections. Miss Martian dies and everyone rejoices but Superboy don't swing that way so he and Jr decide to remain friends and everyone lives happily ever after.

_More probably_: Mr Freeze-centric.

*Image*: Miss Martian probably.

*Agendas*: Artemis and her mysterious relationship to Cheshire and Sportsmaster.

*Insecurity*: MM again because the writers don't realize that Miss Martian is a terrible terrible character.

*Performance*: Robin

*Usual Suspects*: Artemis.

*Auld Acquaintance*: It's Auld Lang Syne dammit! How hard is it to take two seconds to look that up? Something tells me this will be a Christmas episode. Call it a hunch.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> *Auld Acquaintance*: *It's Auld Lang Syne dammit! How hard is it to take two seconds to look that up?* Something tells me this will be a Christmas episode. Call it a hunch.



Huh? 

**


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2012)

♪ May auld aquaintance be forgot and yaddayaddayadda ♪

Those are lyrics. The name of the poem/song is Auld Lang Syne.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 21, 2012)

We know

So do they

What are you pissed off about?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2012)

Who really knows anymore.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Did you _ever_ even know?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> As of right now here are the dates... can be changed...
> 
> Misplaced - 2/3/12
> Coldhearted - 2/10/12
> ...



Wait are these confirmed? 

Cause I wasn't expecting YJ back until august 2014 personally .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Did you _ever_ even know?



A very good question. 



Platinum said:


> Wait are these confirmed?
> 
> Cause I wasn't expecting YJ back until august 2014 personally .



That's right, come 2023 season 2 of Young Justice will be almost ready, give or take another decade.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 21, 2012)

It's already ready, it's just the fucking network who aren't...


----------



## FeiHong (Jan 21, 2012)

I got it on Wikipedia... I know anyone can edit it... but usually they are right.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2012)

Where on wiki?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 22, 2012)

The Young Justice episodes page?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm certain the new eps continue in March. Febuary seems a bit random right now.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 22, 2012)

All it says is TBA for every episode that hasn't already aired.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 22, 2012)

They'll be aired when they're aired


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 22, 2012)

Totally unacceptable. 

If I don't know when they will air beforehand I'll literally die.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

Why the delay?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 22, 2012)

They'll air in 2013.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 22, 2012)

WHERE DA FUK ARE MY EPISODES?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

YJ will return to television as soon as Blizzard releases Diablo 3.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 22, 2012)

They're probably waiting for the Justice League movie to be made before they release the rest of the episodes so they can take advantage of the hype. And we all know the JL movie aint gonna happen.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 22, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> YJ will return to television as soon as Blizzard releases Diablo 3.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 22, 2012)

They promised it'd be released in the first quarter of this year. Are you calling Blizzard a liar?


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 22, 2012)

lol it'll air in March guys. 




or will it?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2012)

They're waiting for DC Nation.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a thread for this?! How did I not know this? 

Has there been any more episodes lately? *goes to look*


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol New YJ episodes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 22, 2012)

That is a most definite no.  I have been out of the loop for a really long time, forgot about the show. >.>


----------



## LMJ (Jan 22, 2012)

Man, you didn't miss anything, episodes have been AFK for a while again. What is the problem again, some legal issues as to why they couldnt work on them? the V/A's couldnt come? They weren't getting paid enough? WHAT?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh wow. Legal issues? Dang.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe it was some copyright/licensing crap.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmm, can't seem to find anything on it.


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2012)

Blizzard is actually pretty quick.

Starcraft Broodwar came out in 1998
Starcraft 2 came out in 2010

Who knows maybe the next episode of YJ will come out in 12 years.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Lol New YJ episodes.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

*Looks in thread*




*Breaks out laughing*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay, I get it.  Wish I knew exactly what the legal issues were about though. Anything on_ that_?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

At this point I don't even care anymore. YJ has been plagued with inexplicable delays from the very beginning.

Frankly my time is more usefully employed elsewhere.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Its officially confirmed march do to DC nation


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

What is confirmed?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

It is confirmed that this show's scheduling has pissed alot of people off to the fact, that they kinda don't care about it anymore.

CONFIRMED>


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh it was?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Damnit man, that helmet she is wearing, turns me off.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I don't think you should be turned on. She's 12.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

What if I am 12 as well?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Even though I doubt, it doesn't matter. She's 12 and wasn't meaning to turn others on, same age or not, hence the helmet. 

I've been reading into Young Justice. I could only find something about Superboy's usage being under legal issues, but nothing further than that. Could it be what is stopping production/continuation (or whatever this is)?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, keep this in mind, this was posted Sept 17th



> * SEASON ONE*
> _ Episodes 101-109 have aired._
> _  Episode 110, which we previewed officially at Comic-Con will finally   air on Cartoon Network this Friday, September 16, 2011 at 6:30pm (or   check local listings)._
> _ Episodes 111-121 are all in the can, ready to air._
> ...



If this is the case, then WHERE THE FUCK are the rest of season 1 episodes? They have to be done months earlier just sitting there, if the animations were sitting there almost done in SEPTEMBER. WTF!


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, might have already been posted, but RUMORS for the upcoming episodes.

_Misplaced - _Upon getting robbed by young Garfield Logan, Kid Flash, Garfield and the  team get misplaced by the wrong Mount Justice by the Brain.

_Cold-Hearted - _Artemis is caught in a romance with Icicle Jr., they go on a date. The Team is Dismayed by this, but Bat-Mite enters the scene. 

_Image - _Mirror Master sends Robin and Kid Flash to a parallel dimension, where heroes and villains are reversed.

_Agendas - _The actions of Cadmus had assume a organization known as Agenda is fixing to clone Superboy. 

_Insecurity - _Robin's classmate is forced by her father, Deathstroke the Terminator  into adding combining Project Blockbuster and Kobra Venom into a new  combined formula. 

_Performance - _Ocean Master summons Starro to control all earth's mightiest heroes. But  Starro has plans of his own, controlling humanity. And now Aqualad,  after realizing his father was Black Manta, must all the heroes before  they collapse. 

_Usual Suspects - _Artemis' mom is suffering cancer, and when Red Arrow finally found out  who the mole is....Artemis tells the truth. And Sportsmaster, Ra's al  Ghul and the League of Shadows had followed Red Arrow into the cave and  start attacking the team and Robin's classmate, Barbara Gordon (who  found out Robin was Dick Grayson).

_Auld Acquaintance_ - Celebrating a New Year's Eve party in the cave with the Justice Society  of America, the team aren't doing things well with them. But when  Klarion the Witch Boy makes a bargain with Agenda to youth the Justice  League, the team must make a final attempt to stop him and Vandal  Savage, who is preparing to create a satellite to make people see the  "light".


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 23, 2012)

Bat-Mite? That's the best the fandom could come up with?

*reads rest*

Man who comes up with this crap? This is like a Fan Fic from hell.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also, might have already been posted, but RUMORS for the upcoming episodes.
> 
> _Misplaced - _Upon getting robbed by young Garfield Logan, Kid Flash, Garfield and the  team get misplaced by the wrong Mount Justice by the Brain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 23, 2012)

So funny if that was the episodes


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

There is chat all over Tumblr about the show supposedly returning on February 3rd.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya I heard something bout Feb too. But i am not going to get my hopes up. Either that or they show an episode in Feb and then show the next one during summer break.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2012)

Tumblr also thinks SOPA will be used to ban fanfiction : /


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2012)

That said, DC Nation starts in March so it will be March at the latest


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope that if they do pick the show up again, they won't continue with their 6 billion year long hiatuses.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Like I said, looking from the episode board that i posted a little while ago, i dunno WHY THE FUCK there aren't more episodes out atm. In september they were finishing the animation for the rest of the whole damn season. What is keeping them? 4 MONTHS!!!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

I have no idea. I can only think of what you suggested earlier, VA issues or some other legal issues.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

It's not about legal issues or anything like that. It's likely similar to the summer hiatus; higher-ups are meddling in things. The previous hiatus coincided with the DC Relaunch, this one seems to coincide with the DC Nation Launch. It stands to reason that's why it's being delayed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, that certainly makes sense. I always wondered what caused the last hiatus. :0


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh, that certainly makes sense. I always wondered what caused the last hiatus. :0



It's not confirmed, but the timing of when they went off the air and the whole relaunch just seems to fit quite well. Same here, though there's more of a direct line you can draw: It's a popular DC Franchise show, so they are saving a bunch of the episodes (including the Season 1 Finale) for the block to boost the block's initial ratings.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 23, 2012)

Same reason they're holding back Green Lantern


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

So then was the DC relaunch known about around March 11, 2011? Because I wanted to know the reason behind the 6 month hiatus then. Between episode 9 and 10. It  can't be, because of that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh. If its not confirmed, I hope that's the cause behind the hiatuses. If not, I don't think anything else could be reason enough for them, unless a death or illness or somesort.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Or shitty marketing skills.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So then was the DC relaunch known about around March 11, 2011? Because I wanted to know the reason behind the 6 month hiatus then. Between episode 9 and 10. It  can't be, because of that.



Again, that's likely the DC Relaunch. By what most comics people can tell, the idea of a relaunch took hold around February-March. We know from Weisman himself that it wasn't a contract or legal dispute, nor was it them simply being behind (they did air episode 10 in June, when they figured they'd be back). Batman: The Brave and the Bold was also on hold, put there in April rather than March. It's final episodes started on the same Friday in September, three weeks into the Relaunch (if you count JLA #1 as the beginning).

Simple explanation? With the relaunch occurring, DC probably put its animated projects on-hold to see how everything went down. They probably said to run whatever you have in the can and hold everything until September. Batman: Brave and the Bold had more episodes finished at the time, so they ran up until September while Young Justice finished up in March.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Guys here is why its been postponed

blood tyrant

They want to air all DC related stuff at the same time for cartoonnetwork DC nation programing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there supposed to be audio? I don't hear anything (And yes, I have my audio turned on and up).


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Again, that's likely the DC Relaunch. By what most comics people can tell, the idea of a relaunch took hold around February-March. We know from Weisman himself that it wasn't a contract or legal dispute, nor was it them simply being behind (they did air episode 10 in June, when they figured they'd be back). Batman: The Brave and the Bold was also on hold, put there in April rather than March. It's final episodes started on the same Friday in September, three weeks into the Relaunch (if you count JLA #1 as the beginning).
> 
> Simple explanation? With the relaunch occurring, DC probably put its animated projects on-hold to see how everything went down. They probably said to run whatever you have in the can and hold everything until September. Batman: Brave and the Bold had more episodes finished at the time, so they ran up until September while Young Justice finished up in March.



BTW mate, can you pass me some links to people saying that the reboot materialized in feb/march or last year?


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Is there supposed to be audio? I don't hear anything (And yes, I have my audio turned on and up).



I hear it?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I can't hear anything. I just listened to another video and there's sound.  Is there another place where I can view it?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> BTW mate, can you pass me some links to people saying that the reboot materialized in feb/march or last year?



It's been a while since I've looked it up, but I believe I first heard it in one of the summer Savage Critics "Wait, What?" Podcasts. You'll have to give me time if I want to look for it because it was mentioned a while back in the lead-up to the reboot.

I will recommend "Wait, What?" as a podcast in general, even if they can ramble on at times.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 24, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Well I can't hear anything. I just listened to another video and there's sound.  Is there another place where I can view it?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPbWJ7acBh4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PbGcf129oQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Jan 24, 2012)

I still miss my old school Toonami...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 24, 2012)

@BringerOfChaos:
*INSERT LOUDEST FANGIRL SCREAM KNOWN TO MAN HERE*

Oh my gosh! I hope they replay old shows too, that would make this friggin' epically perfect. So that's why I saw a Teen Titans chibi commercial! I thought they were bringing it back! xD

*And Firefox was blocking the sound in Windows. I am in Ubuntu now, so I'm not sure why its not working on Windows. *

@Lee Min Jung:
So do I. So do I.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 24, 2012)

WTB Sailor Moon, Reboot, Rurouni Kenshin, DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, Real Adventures of JQ, Ronin Warriors, Gundam Wing, Tenchi Muyo, Cardcaptors, Batman Beyond, Zoids, etc.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 24, 2012)

I doubt they will ever replay DBZ, or any of those. Especially Zoids, Yu Yu Hakusho and Rurouni Kenshin.

I'm happy some good shows will be back though, even if some will get shorts as their return. I'm really looking forward to Young Justice, I have gotten attached to this show.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 24, 2012)

Ya...but other than YJ and maybe the return of TT's, I have no reason to go to CN anymore. I remember back in the day, I would spend HOURS a day watching that channel, even when it went to old school Adult Swim. <3 Space Ghost and the Anime series they ran back then. Fucking Addicted to that Channel back in the day.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 24, 2012)

All good things die, sadly. There are some other DC shows that look good, really good, so they might be worth it as well.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 24, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> All good things die, sadly. There are some other DC shows that look good, really good, so they might be worth it as well.



Orly?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya...but other than YJ and maybe the return of TT's, I have no reason to go to CN anymore. I remember back in the day, I would spend HOURS a day watching that channel, even when it went to old school Adult Swim. <3 Space Ghost and the Anime series they ran back then. Fucking Addicted to that Channel back in the day.



What about Adventure Time


----------



## Darc (Jan 24, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> What about Adventure Time



A show about future pedofiles.


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 24, 2012)

I remember when I watched CN as a kid. Power Puff Girls was awesome. I watched a few episodes of Samurai Jack a while back, I forgot how good that show was. Visual storytelling at its finest.

And that DC nation thing is all fine and dandy, but I wish the Network would state when they'll start airing. Not knowing how long the wait is can be more frustrating then counting down until the date arrives. I've gone through the Avatar hiatus, so I can put this in perspective. 

Adventure time is a nice show. It can be weird sometimes, but I guess that appeals to people.



Darc said:


> A show about future pedofiles.



[YOUTUBE]_OAwTc1tppk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bringer (Jan 24, 2012)

Honestly DC nation and Toonami should have there own channel.

Every DC related thing moves out of CN and goes to its own channel

And they remake toonami in its own channel filling it with uncut repeat anime and some new anime.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

Agreed, there shouldn't definitely be a channel for DC, and even Toonami. It would please a lot of fans, I believe, and would generate a lot more new fans as the same time.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope you are referring to old, old school toonami.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

What other Toonami would I refer to?  The stuff that played Yu Yu Hakusho, Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z and Gundam Wing (that sort of Toonami).


----------



## LMJ (Jan 25, 2012)

cuz the 2005-2008 toonami kinda sucked. 97-04 ftw.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah, I see, but there were some good ones that (still) played during the later days though, notably Dragon Ball/Z. (I am a huge fan of Dragon Ball)


----------



## LMJ (Jan 25, 2012)

Well DBZ wasnt shown in the 05-08 window, so you are good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

I could have sworn DBZ played until the beginning of 2006...weird.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 25, 2012)

Might have been on reg CN at some point but when it was on Toonami, it wasn't in those later years. But I do love me some DBZ as well.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh probably, its been such a long time since I have watched CN, except to watch Adventure Time rarely.  Well, hopefully if Young Justice is picked up again, I can watch the channel more often.


----------



## Glued (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm just waiting for Aqualad and Black Manta Vader moment.

Manta: Aquaman never told you who was your father
Aqualad: He told me enough, he told me you killed him.
Manta; No Kaldur, I am your father
Aqualad: No, its not true. Thats impossible.
Manta: Search your heart and you know it to be the truth. Join me and we shall rule the Oceans as father and son.
Aqualad: I'll never join you.
Manta: You have no choice.
*Kaldur leaps into the Ocean."

Death scene

Manta: Take off my mask Kaldur.
Kaldur: But you'll drown
Manta: Let me look upon you with my own eyes.

Ocean Master scene

Ocean Master: Kill him
Kaldur: No, I am a Knight of Atlantis
Ocean Master: So be it, Knight of Atlantis


----------



## Glued (Jan 26, 2012)

Superboy would be like Chewbacca
Artemis would be Leia
WALL-E would be Han Solo
Red Tornado would be C3p0
Megan would be Yoda


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, soon we'll find out if those rumors were real or not...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2012)

depending on your defenition of soon


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 26, 2012)

The rumors said the 3rd of February.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 26, 2012)

Might be it won't start then, if the rumors are true, but instead a commercial or an official announcement is made on the issue.


----------



## Glued (Jan 26, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.



In Russia they believe it before they see it.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 26, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.


This. I have absolutely no more expectations of when the new episodes will start airing again and have given up hoping we'll see new material any time soon. The number of times CN has delayed episodes without warning, or neglected to specify new air dates is what's most frustrating.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 26, 2012)

Well it is just a rumor, so not much should be expected.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jan 27, 2012)

Any chance of Talia showing up in the TV Series? She was in the comics.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 27, 2012)

If the show continues (another hiatus), you never really know. Unless they are following a comic directly, of course?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2012)

> Young Justice
> Saturday, March 3rd, 2012 at 10:30am (ET) - ?#19 Misplaced?
> When every adult on the planet disappears, only the team, Zatanna, and Billy Batson are left to defeat the five most powerful sorcerers on Earth.



There, stop whining.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 27, 2012)

Oooooooh. Sounds good. Klarion's back I suppose. Who are these five most powerful sorcerers?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 27, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> There, stop whining.



Good enough for me! Thanks The Pink Ninja!

So it was a 3rd, but the month was wrong. Oh well. xD


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2012)

Not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 27, 2012)

If its true, still a really long time away. Here's hoping its actually sooner. :sweat


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 27, 2012)

I wish to see more of Sportsmaster, probably my favorite villain from the series. He is like that guy from TMNT only manlier and more badass.


----------



## Glued (Jan 27, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I wish to see more of Sportsmaster, probably my favorite villain from the series. He is like that guy from TMNT only manlier and more badass.



Casey Jones >>>>>>>>>> Sportsmaster


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 27, 2012)

I have only know a little bit of Sportsmaster, but I happen to think Casey Jones is better than Sportsmaster. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 27, 2012)

Casey Jones has a girlfriend. Sportsmaster's marital status is still only speculatory.

Casey 1. SM 0. 

Also


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Oooooooh. Sounds good. Klarion's back I suppose. Who are these five most powerful sorcerers?



Well, technically, Klarion is so much more than a sorceror. He's an extradimensional entity.

It could include Mordru, but he's the same as Klarion. Except even more powerful.

Probably means Wotan again, one way or the other. 



Soledad Eterna said:


> I wish to see more of Sportsmaster, probably my favorite villain from the series. He is like that guy from TMNT only manlier and more badass.



I've just been on Google Images looking for a picture of Hell so I can tell you to go to it.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, technically, Klarion is so much more than a sorceror. He's an extradimensional entity.
> 
> It could include Mordru, but he's the same as Klarion. Except even more powerful.
> 
> ...



Hey hey now, I never said he was a better character, just that he looks better, in my opinion. Besides I didn't even know Casey's name, I just wanted to do a comparison.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh more Zatanna she needs to officially join the team already


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with you Matta Clatta, I like Zatanna, she's a good character. I don't really like her design though, something's off about her.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2012)

I like her because she seems to be a bit more down to earth than most of the other team members. Kinda hard to explain, but that is teh way that I see it in my head.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 27, 2012)

> Young Justice
> Saturday, *March 3rd*, 2012 at 10:30am (ET) - ?#19 Misplaced?
> When every adult on the planet disappears, only the team, Zatanna, and Billy Batson are left to defeat the five most powerful sorcerers on Earth.



Well, c yall in another month then.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 27, 2012)

I like how she's all boss and stuff. That kidnapping part...awesome.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I like how she's all boss and stuff. That kidnapping part...awesome.



I second that emotion.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 28, 2012)

so the YJ are going to beat Shazam eh?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 28, 2012)

We better not get another episode of Kid Flash saying he doesn't believe in magic while pretending he does in an attempt to get into Miss Martian's pants.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> We better not get another episode of Kid Flash saying he doesn't believe in magic while pretending he does in an attempt to get into Miss Martian's pants.


not to worry, since that Fate/Flash episode, Flash has already forgotten he has issues with magic.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2012)

I have not given up hope for a good Wally episode: Superboy was also lame but then he had that great episode with the New Gods.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Darkseid is supposed to be showing up soon.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 28, 2012)

Darkseid makes everything better.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2012)

Not when he lacks the proper epic treatment.

No single episode is big enough for Darkseid. He needs a two parter, at least.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Darkseid is supposed to be showing up soon.



inb4 he is solo'd by miss martian 

hello megan :ho! *fandom explodes from rage*


but seriously darksied in this series?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd make a good bet that the reason season 2 is titled _The Invasion_ is because Apokolips is going to be invading Earth for that whole season. And I'm fairly sure he's the mastermind behind the Light.

So yeah, I think he's getting epic treatment. His appearance this season is probably just a tease like Desaad was.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> inb4 he is solo'd by miss martian
> 
> hello megan :ho! *fandom explodes from rage*
> 
> ...



Well, I read it on Wikipedia.

Not the _Young Justice_ page; the Darkseid page. It says he'll be voiced by the guy who played him in the _Justice League Heroes_ game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b_yHtnleLg[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to 9:50.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> We better not get another episode of Kid Flash saying he doesn't believe in magic while pretending he does in an attempt to get into Miss Martian's pants.



I agree, no more of that. (And yes, I like Kid Flash so that's not the reason I agree. lol)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, I read it on Wikipedia.
> 
> Not the _Young Justice_ page; the Darkseid page. It says he'll be voiced by the guy who played him in the _Justice League Heroes_ game.
> 
> ...



Not bad, not bad. He's no Michael Ironside, but he does a pretty good job.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Unlike every other character / voice actor in that clip, I might add.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

YJ Wally needs moments of awesome that Justice League Wally West had. JL and JLU unlimited did a great job of not making Flash's speed overwhelming but he still had his moments and was competent and played comic relief all the same.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

I think Kid Flash has the humor down (granted its a little strong sometimes), they just need to give him something to work with other than that magic episode.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> but seriously darksied in this series?



*Shrug*

He was great in the DCAU and those series had a more censor rules and what have you than YJ. He's already being built up as a great and looming threat in an effective way: The boom tube delivering Rolly, Dassad working through his own proxies, the way the Tomorrow People shit themselves just thinking about the "Gods of anti-Life".

I doubt the kids will beat him. I can practically garuntee that they will merely foil his plans and then Superman will arrive to save their asses and beat on him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

So it would be a bad thing if the Young Justice team, or even Superboy/Conner beat Darkseid without intervention from Superman or the Justice League...?

*I know, I don't know a lot about the comics.  But I'm learning. *


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 28, 2012)

If the jobberlicious Batman Brave and the Bold wouldn't let Darkseid be beat I doubt Young Justice will.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2012)

The810kid said:


> YJ Wally needs moments of awesome that Justice League Wally West had. JL and JLU unlimited did a great job of not making Flash's speed overwhelming but he still had his moments and was competent and played comic relief all the same.



One thing you guys do that bug me is you all mis-remember how good the Justice League DCAU show was. Yeah Flash wasn't overwhelming in that but they made him so the same way they do here: Either making dumb tactical choices or being caught by stuff that should never have hit him. The powers of the team varied wildly from episode to episode. The first two series exspecially were infamous for Bat-God who was more effective than Superman.



Terra Branford said:


> So it would be a bad thing if the Young Justice team, or even Superboy/Conner beat Darkseid without intervention from Superman or the Justice League...?
> 
> *I know, I don't know a lot about the comics.  But I'm learning. *



Darkseid is the Ultimate DCU big bad. Considering the Team has trouble dealing with the likes of Cheshire or Clayface them beating Darkseid would be like R2-D2 taking out Emperor Palpetine with his shock probe.

He's someone their future selfs or adult counter-parts would seriously struggle with.



Onomatopoeia said:


> If the jobberlicious Batman Brave and the Bold wouldn't let Darkseid be beat I doubt Young Justice will.



He got repeatedly pwned in the DCAU. Hell, he even got killed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah but not by people severely below his weight class.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yeah but not by people severely below his weight class.



*Shrug*

The Justice League are in the show.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> One thing you guys do that bug me is you all mis-remember how good the Justice League DCAU show was. Yeah Flash wasn't overwhelming in that but they made him so the same way they do here: Either making dumb tactical choices or being caught by stuff that should never have hit him. The powers of the team varied wildly from episode to episode. The first two series exspecially were infamous for Bat-God who was more effective than Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flash was gimped but was never made to look incompetent. He held his own and as you said they switched who would be the powerhouse from peisode to episode but Kid Flash hasn't gotten this treatment at all yet.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 28, 2012)

poor wally no speed force to make him hax in this series. Its kinda sad this is the only place where I can see Wally now since the DCnu reboot.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with Darkseid appearing soon is bull he's too much of a heavy hitter to be appearing this early.


----------



## Magnet (Jan 28, 2012)

so when does this show get back on? schedule? been out of the loop


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2012)

I doubt Darkseid will ctually hsow up to fight this series and if he does it will just be the pwn everyone and leave.

The Light are this series villains.



The810kid said:


> Flash was gimped but was never made to look incompetent. He held his own and as you said they switched who would be the powerhouse from peisode to episode but Kid Flash hasn't gotten this treatment at all yet.



Are you kidding? Most of the time he was a goofy idiot. That's why he got to be the hero at the end of series three by way of compensation.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2012)

Magnet said:


> so when does this show get back on? schedule? been out of the loop



Saturday 3rd of March at 10:30AM


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I doubt Darkseid will ctually hsow up to fight this series and if he does it will just be the pwn everyone and leave.
> 
> The Light are this series villains.
> 
> ...



He was comic relief but he still wasn't getting buttmonkey treatment and had plenty of contributions before JLU.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> So it would be a bad thing if the Young Justice team, or even Superboy/Conner beat Darkseid without intervention from Superman or the Justice League...?
> 
> *I know, I don't know a lot about the comics.  But I'm learning. *





The Pink Ninja said:


> Darkseid is the Ultimate DCU big bad. Considering the Team has trouble dealing with the likes of Cheshire or Clayface them beating Darkseid would be like R2-D2 taking out Emperor Palpetine with his shock probe.
> 
> He's someone their future selfs or adult counter-parts would seriously struggle with.



He's not the *Ultimate* DCU Big Bad. Krona, the Anti-Monitor and others are all much bigger threats. Darkseid is close and he is probably the most evil of them though.

Darkseid is a member of the New Gods, an alien race of actual gods who live on the twin planets of Apokolips and New Genesis, the two most advanced planets in the universe. Darkseid is the most powerful of the New Gods and is the malevolent god-tyrant ruler of Apokolips, the other gods of that planet completely subservient to him and serving as his minions, while the rest of the populace is kept in wretched slavery.

On Apokolips, the sole purpose of your life is to worship Darkseid as God, with a capital "G", and he has the power to back it up, stronger and more powerful than Superman or any New God by a small to large margin, depending on the adaptation, though the comic book Darkseid is far more powerful, and only seems weaker because he keeps using avatars while his real self is trapped in something called the Source Wall. He is proud, fearless and quite possibly the most evil villain in DC comics, as he makes it his business to make everyone on the planet miserable, petty, cruel and utterly obedient to him, and plans on erasing free will from the universe to do the same thing using something called the Anti-Life Equation, mathematical "proof" that life is meaningless that makes everyone who sees or hears it break down in despair. When he finally found it he altered it so that the single purpose in their lives is to live and die for him, and with it nearly destroyed the multiverse.

He's usually a Superman enemy and is easily more evil than any of his other foes, some of whom he backz and gives weapons to mostly just to screw Superman over, though given the level he operates on Darkseid is generally considered the enemy for every DC superhero and superhero team out there, and everyone everywhere really. Which is why he's generally expected to be the main villain behind everything that happens on this show.



> He got repeatedly pwned in the DCAU. Hell, he even got killed.



It wasn't that bad. Most of the  time he was either fighting evenly with Superman or dominating him; in the one he died he fought him not long after taking a spaceship to the face, and he still mostly controlled that fight until the final third, when Superman smashed him through Brainiacs brain.

In the finale everyone remembers that Superman "cut loose" and punched him halfway across the city; but they forget that Darkseid got right back up and casually defeated him. So he won the last fight of the show, as well.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I doubt Darkseid will ctually hsow up to fight this series and if he does it will just be the pwn everyone and leave.
> 
> The Light are this series villains.



Its pretty much a given that Darkseid is the mysterious "partner" The Light were talking about, which is pretty much the same as saying he is their master even if they don't know it yet. 

Also I'm not the only person who thinks they might actually have been brainwashed by him and are under some level of mind control, given that some of them seem to acting slightly out of character (well, their character in other universes, anyway).


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

> Darkseid is the Ultimate DCU big bad. Considering the Team has trouble dealing with the likes of Cheshire or Clayface them beating Darkseid would be *like R2-D2 taking out Emperor Palpetine with his shock probe.*
> 
> He's someone their future selfs or adult counter-parts would seriously struggle with.


*An example I understand. *

Then how does DarkSeid not rule the universe by now? If even Super-man struggles with him, why can't Darkseid just rule?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 28, 2012)

I think its time to respect the team I mean they take down Amazo and the injustice league..........I mean Darkseid is way above their paygrade but when the team isn't jobbing they are pretty credible.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I think its time to respect the team I mean they take down Amazo and the injustice league..........I mean Darkseid is way above their paygrade but when the team isn't jobbing they are pretty credible.



That Amazo wasn't anywhere near impressive as the other incarnations and the team thwarted the injustice leagues plans and survived long enough for the league to back them up. They didn't defeat them.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *An example I understand. *
> 
> Then how does DarkSeid not rule the universe by now? If even Super-man struggles with him, why can't Darkseid just rule?



Darkseid is the ruler of the planet Apokolips and its next door neighbour, New Genesis, is the only planet more technologically advanced than it. Like Apokolips it is a planet of gods, in this case gods who embrace happiness and freedom, and he is locked in a millenia-long Cold War with them. He has a treaty with them that limits his actions, since without it they would be at war and that would end in a stalemate, which would again limit his actions. 

His son Orion lives on New Genesis as part of that treaty, a hostage for good behaviour (though everyone knows it was a token gesture and he was always ready to kill Orion, and eventually did). New Genesis gave their own kid, Scott Free, who became known as Mister Miracle and escaped Apokolips. So he lost out on that minor detail as both kids turned against him, though it makes little real difference.

He's more powerful than any other New God but he's not so powerful that he can personally defeat half of them by himself, and like I said his real form is trapped in the Source Wall and the avatars he uses are easier to kill (though still tougher than Superman). Most of the other gods of Apokolips are cowards and petty tyrants who aren't really up to the task without his backing. In other words, he is only allowed to get away with so much evil before New Genesis stops him...temporarily, anyway.

Besides, neither Superman or Darkseid isn't that powerful in the grand scheme of things. There are several heroes, villains and entities that are far more powerful than either of them- New Genesis has a direct line to God himself and God acts through agents like the Spectre, a superhero infinitely stronger than Superman who could potentially kill everything in the universe without much effort. There are also intergalactic empires and organizations that, while weaker than Apokolips, are strong enough to give it a decent fight, especially collectively.

Besides, what Darkseid really wants is the Anti-Life Equation, since with that he can conquer everything in one fell swoop, and take out beings more powerful than himself. Since he's technically more stronger than 90% of the population of the universe and can more or less take what he wants when he wants within the confines of the treaty, he's content to wait and spends most of his time searching for it, or suitable alternatives. 

In a sense he _does_ rule the universe, or is one of the rulers of it anyway; he just doesn't have the tools to bring everything in line with how he wants it. In the _Fiinal Crisis_ he did because he had found the Anti-Life Equation and killed all the other New Gods (including his own, though he can bring people back from the dead) and nearly destroyed the multiverse as a result. 

Currently, he is dead, and won't be back for a while. Thats the big obstacle to his evil plans right now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2012)

Actually Barry Allen could have rezzed him back into existence as a byproduct of him merging the main Dc Univese with that of both the mainstream Vertigo and Wildstrom universes. 

There's also no indication that Final Crisis happened in the new DC universe as well...so his death in that book could never have happened


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, Grant Morrison said that he's going to be returning to Batman Incorporated once this thing is wrapped up, continuing the story arc he was setting up. So that is an indication.

Though I guess it would be preferable if he was retconned back to life, rather than a ressurection.

*EDIT:* My bad- I'm right, but its part of the new continuity now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the big post masamune1! Sure explains a lot about him. I never would have thought there was a villain or hero stronger than Super-man, always thought he was the "ultimate" hero that no one could defeat since it appeared like he only had about two weaknesses. Is Spectre actually a stronger Green Lantern? I remember hearing it on a DC forum... 

And Darkseid wants something called Anti-Life Equation? Which is some mathematical evidence or thought that proves usefulness, within people's minds? How does the treaty actually stop him from doing more than is allowed? Is it just verbal, or is something magical/mythical chanted over it to make it actually impossible? Who is mostly the one that stops him from doing as he wants? Superman?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow! Thanks for the big post masamune1! Sure explains a lot about him. I never would have thought there was a villain or hero stronger than Super-man, always thought he was the "ultimate" hero that no one could defeat since it appeared like he only had about two weaknesses. Is Spectre actually a stronger Green Lantern? I remember hearing it on a DC forum...
> 
> And Darkseid wants something called Anti-Life Equation? Which is some mathematical evidence or thought that proves usefulness, within people's minds? How does the treaty actually stop him from doing more than is allowed? Is it just verbal, or is something magical/mythical chanted over it to make it actually impossible? Who is mostly the one that stops him from doing as he wants? Superman?



Spectre's not a Green Lantern he just once had Hal Jordan acting as his host. He's God's Spirit of Vengeance, and it his duty to hand out said Vengeance to those that deserve it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow! Thanks for the big post masamune1! Sure explains a lot about him. I never would have thought there was a villain or hero stronger than Super-man, always thought he was the "ultimate" hero that no one could defeat since it appeared like he only had about two weaknesses. Is Spectre actually a stronger Green Lantern? I remember hearing it on a DC forum...



The Spectre is the embodiment of the Wrath of God- how powerful he is depends on how much power he's allowed to at any given point (meaning, it depends on the writer and the story), and there are strict rules regarding who he can and can't use his powers on, but he doesn't really have any upper limit. At full power he could solo nearly every other character in the DC universe. At the same time. But thats not the kind of thing he's allowed to do.

He's not a stronger Green Lantern, but he has to bond himself to human hosts and Green Lantern once filled that role. He was much more powerful as a result.

Lots of characters are as strong or stronger than Superman. Aside from Darkseid, his enemies Doomsday, Lobo and Brainiac are all as strong or stronger than he is, and he usually beats them with strategy as much as strength (well, Lobo is more comic relief). Plus there are all sorts of magical and cosmic entities he's got little chance against. There are bigger threats than Darkseid out there too, though they might not be as vile.



> And Darkseid wants something called Anti-Life Equation? Which is some mathematical evidence or thought that proves usefulness, within people's minds? How does the treaty actually stop him from doing more than is allowed? Is it just verbal, or is something magical/mythical chanted over it to make it actually impossible? Who is mostly the one that stops him from doing as he wants? Superman?



The treaty isn't about the Anti-Life Equation- its about New Genesis and Apokolips not being in a state of open war against one another. It has other stipulations like New Genesis being allowed to protect planets from Apokoliptian invasion, Earth being one such world. Thats why he hasn't cracked all our skulls open already, though he can get away with attacking individual heroes or supplying supervillains, and other evil schemes.

In the DC Universe Martians had this idea of the Life Equation, which sums up life and all the reasons worth living it, meaning life isn't just about being alive but about being happy, free, loving etc. Darkseid heard about this and thought that there must be an Anti-Life Equation to go against it, summing up why life is meaningless and miserable. 

The reason he can't use it is that he hasn't found out what it is yet, despite millenia of searching and research. He's tried different things to "solve" it, meaning he's looked for lots of doomsday weapons and tried to get all sorts of godlike power so he can conquer the universe without it and make everybody's life Hell, thereby "proving" the Anti-Life Equation.

It does exist though, and in fact its a sentient evil force that can destroy everything. Darkseid got it as part of the _Final Crisis_ event (or shortly before), thanks to the meddling of a more powerful villain that worked on a multiversal level. It was trying to kill universes by causing apocalyptic events (like Darkseid getting the Anti-Life Equation) and somehow fed on that. He ended up nearly killing reality just by existing because he had it.

But normally he can't get it. 

Superman is his most usual enemy, but he usually needs help to beat him and he sometimes fails. The problem with Darkseid is that he is so powerful and evil that he can't really be allowed to ever win so he ended up being wasted for a long time, and his schemes tended to be much smaller scale (like, say, brainwashing and kidnapping Supergirl for his evil army). That, and the fact that writers sometimes forget how powerful he should be, is the only reason Superman is able to fight him. When he was defeated in _Final Crisis_, it took 6 or 7 heroes to kill him, starting with Batman poisoning him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

That must be why I thought I recalled the Spectre being a Green Lantern then. Watching Green Lantern in the shows will be vastly less confusing now. Or should be.

Of a few, which can he use his power on and which can't he? Are those he can't use it on mostly heroes, or can he not use it on villains in some cases? He sounds like an utter power-house. xD 



> The treaty isn't about the Anti-Life Equation- its about New Genesis and Apokolips not being in a state of open war against one another. It has other stipulations like New Genesis being allowed to protect planets from Apokoliptian invasion, Earth being one such world. Thats why he hasn't cracked all our skulls open already, though he can get away with attacking individual heroes or supplying supervillains, and other evil schemes.



Ah, I see. What keeps Darkseid from betraying the treaty though? Is there something more at work that keeps him to the treaty?

Who was the one that meddled and helped Darkseid? If a villain like that exists, makes me wonder why he isn't trying to run the show.

I always told my dad Superman wasn't all that strong and that many others could beat him (as a kid, Spider-man was my pick on who could beat him). The movies and cartoons always seem to paint him as the "invincible" character. The closest I ever got to see him utterly defeated or dead, was with the use of Kryptonite or one of the episodes in Young Justice, and in which case that wasn't even real.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

You know what I wanna see? I wanna see Superboy going mad and Zattana going "bitch please" and exploit his vulnerability to magic, slapping him left and right across a room for three and  a half minutes


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree, even though I like Superboy. Sometime he needs to be slapped around.  But isn't Zattana just a novice at conjuring magic?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

She is but you know, simple "hctib pals" conjurations shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You know what I wanna see? I wanna see Superboy going mad and Zattana going "bitch please" and exploit his vulnerability to magic, slapping him left and right across a room for three and  a half minutes



That boy does need some straightening out.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 28, 2012)

Jena said:


> That boy does need some straightening out.



Blame that shit on Superman. Superman needs to stop being a hoe and grow some balls and act fatherly and shit. If needs to, pull out that belt and lay it down on Superboy to get him in line.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

Superman is too afraid of his own emotions to act fatherly, or some retard emotional stuff like that.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Superman is too afraid of his own emotions to act fatherly, or some retard emotional stuff like that.



Well then, it falls to Batman to have a talk with Superman about Superboy....again. GET ER DONE BATMAN.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2012)

We can only count on Batman to be the leader, it seems.


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well then, it falls to Batman to have a talk with Superman about Superboy....again. GET ER DONE BATMAN.



I think they need an intervention. Batman needs to trick Superman into coming to meet him, and then when Supes shows up he finds out that Superboy is there. Then Batman locks them in the room together until they learn how to love each other.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2012)

We all know there is going to be an episode where Superman is captured, and the only one left to save him will be Superboy. That is where it will happen.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2012)

How can Superman be captured? He could easily break free.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Kryptonite Prison?


----------



## Bringer (Jan 29, 2012)

Because in cartoons Superman is nerfed to the point where he could easily get whooped.

Anyway I want black canary to get the whole Justice League to beat Superman or Contain him and then force him to talk to superboy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2012)

That could work, but does Kryptonite even exist anymore? *again, not very in on the story; just started*

@BringerofChaos:
I love Black Canary! :33


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Kryptonite is always around somewhere. You should see the stash that Batman has for emergencies.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2012)

Batman has a stash?! I always thought the Krptonite was all gone. What a dork I am.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 29, 2012)

He's Batman, of course he has a stash. And he also has Kryptonite.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea yea, I misspelled it.  You know what I meant!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 29, 2012)

Bats is prepared for everything.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

batman needs to get himself a superrobin


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You know what I wanna see? I wanna see Superboy going mad and Zattana going "bitch please" and exploit his vulnerability to magic, slapping him left and right across a room for three and  a half minutes



Or Wally smacking him around the world with an IMP for taking his girl


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd like to see this happen:

but with Superman and Superboy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea yea, I misspelled it.  You know what I meant!



I was actually attempting to humorously imply that Batman does drugs.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Of a few, which can he use his power on and which can't he? Are those he can't use it on mostly heroes, or can he not use it on villains in some cases? He sounds like an utter power-house. xD



The rules are complex and don't always make sense, even to him at times. 

Basically, he goes after "normal" criminals and killers, punishing them in horrible ironic ways and sending them to Hell. But he isn't allowed to do anything to, say, the Joker, or any other supervillain. 

Obviously the real reason is that it would be just too broken for him to be allowed to take out every single villain in the DC universe, even though in theory he could; in-universe, its just about cosmic balance or some such obscure reason (Joker is sometimes let off because he's considered to be insane, and thus not responsible for his actions). Usually he doesn't decide who to go after so much as go on missions. Also, he can't do anything to someone who doesn't have a soul.

However, he's more proactive when it comes to magical threats, helping the heroes to defeat demons and other such enemies. He doesn't kill them, but he helps push them back to whence they came. When they aren't manipulating or controlling him, anyway.




> Ah, I see. What keeps Darkseid from betraying the treaty though? Is there something more at work that keeps him to the treaty?



He has a twisted sense of honour, so he can generally be counted on to keep his word. He still pushes the limits of it though and doesn't let his word get in the way of opportunity or revenge, if the thinks he can get away with it.

The main thing stopping him is that whenever he goes too far, New Genesis gives his minions a whopping for it, and warn him not to do it again. In the _Justice League_ cartoon, they did it by crashing one of his ships right into his palace when he was in it. 

Thats the kind of thing that keeps him in line. That, and to a degree he respects strength and enemies willing to go to extreme lengths to beat him. He once gave Batman a win because Batman claimed he had set some Darkseid's planet-killing bombs to go off in his palace- Darkseid let him live and gave him what he wanted because he thought Batman might actually go through with it, but he didn't seek revenge on him because he was impressed he had the stones to try that on him (he beat the crap out of him first though).



> Who was the one that meddled and helped Darkseid? If a villain like that exists, makes me wonder why he isn't trying to run the show.



It was a villain called Mandrakk. He was a one-shot villain created specifically for the purpose of causing that event. He's dead now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2012)

@Nightblade:
That seems like something that would pop out of Adventure Time. 

@masamune1:

I guess that's a pretty good way to limit Spectre's powers etc etc. At least it wasn't just "because he can't".

Wow! Darkseid sounds like my kind of character! I love it when there are villains like that. Makes them seem more like a threat, and more like they actually have character.

Awesome.  I was *just* about to ask if Batman ever won a battle against him. That's a good way to "win" in my book. I always liked intelligence and planning in an attack especially from a hero, instead of just brute strength. That's why Batman and Robin are on my list of favorites. 



> It was a villain called Mandrakk. He was a one-shot villain created specifically for the purpose of causing that event. He's dead now.


Oh man.  How did he die? Sacrifice to use his power, or something more along the lines of dying by the hands of  hero/villain?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @Nightblade:
> That seems like something that would pop out of Adventure Time.
> 
> @masamune1:
> ...



He was a Cosmic vampire and he was killed by a stake construct made by Green Lantern...and then I believe sung out of existence when Supes used The Miracle Machine (I think that's what it was called) to rez back the Multiverse


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow! Darkseid sounds like my kind of character! I love it when there are villains like that. Makes them seem more like a threat, and more like they actually have character.


 
Yeah, thats why he's such a popular character. He's a rare one who manages to pull off being complex and three-dimensional, but still is as close to pure evil as your likely to find.



> Oh man.  How did he die? Sacrifice to use his power, or something more along the lines of dying by the hands of  hero/villain?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2012)

Well he's certainly won my fan affection! Which comics does Darkseid mostly appear in? *Super-man comics*? I would like to make a list of some comics that are up in higher priority. 

I have a feeling if I started to collect comics, I wouldn't stop and my house would be full of them. 

Isn't that the thing that was defeated in the recent Green Lantern movie? I only watched the last part of it while my family was watching. xD

*EDIT:
Oopeds a bit there. Tired, sorry about that. :sweat*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Well he's certainly won my fan affection! Which comics does Darkseid mostly appear in? The Avengers, or Super-man comics? I would like to make a list of some comics that are up in higher priority.
> 
> I have a feeling if I started to collect comics, I wouldn't stop and my house would be full of them.
> 
> Isn't that the thing that was defeated in the recent Green Lantern movie? I only watched the last part of it while my family was watching. xD



No that was Parallax fused with Krona. Yes the Green Lantern movie used two of the characters biggest baddies in the first film instead of leading up to them as they should have.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 30, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Well he's certainly won my fan affection! Which comics does Darkseid mostly appear in? *Super-man comics*? I would like to make a list of some comics that are up in higher priority.
> 
> I have a feeling if I started to collect comics, I wouldn't stop and my house would be full of them.
> 
> ...



If you like darksied, you should also check out thanos from marvel. Different personality and desires but similar level of power

Thanos about/became god of the marvel universe 3 times and all 3 times he was like 'meh fuck it' and reverted the universe back

lets put it this way it was indirectly stated by marvel that his one main weakness  is his 'subconscious desire to lose', when adam warlock actually said this in front of thanos he blushed and mumbled like a moron

he also pimp slapped the hulk


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah, yes, I remember hearing of Thanos. Ben Grimm (member) told me about him a while back, and even the pimp slapping part I do believe.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

> *Both Young Justice and Green Lantern: The Animated Series are slated to return March 2012 to Cartoon Network with new episodes after a substantial absence from the schedule. Cartoon Network has provided the schedule details.
> 
> New episodes of Young Justice will return to Cartoon Network as of the first weekend of March 2012, with new Green Lantern: The Animated Series episodes to follow later in the same month. According to schedule details released by Cartoon Network, both Young Justice and Green Lantern: The Animated Series will move to new Saturday morning timeslots starting March 3rd, 2012. Green Lantern: The Animated Series will air at 10:00am (ET, PT) on Saturday mornings, with Young Justice airing immediately afterwards at 10:30am (ET, PT).
> 
> ...



 .


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 3, 2012)

So the show isn't canceled. Genuine surprise.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 4, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> http://www.worldsfinestonline.com/ne...llnews&id=1236
> 
> Both Young Justice and Green Lantern: The Animated Series are slated to return March 2012 to Cartoon Network with new episodes after a substantial absence from the schedule. Cartoon Network has provided the schedule details.
> 
> ...



I knew I'd find some good news in regards to my shows after I finished studying.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 4, 2012)

I vote they kill off Miss Martian and replace her with Zatanna permanently. 

Zatanna can do everything Miss Martian can do and more. Yhtapelet maet and Ytilibisivni pretty much covers the only real contributions Miss Martian makes and what's more, Zatanna isn't annoying so as to make me want to go on a killing spree.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 4, 2012)

WHAT! WHAT!? WHAT ARE YOU SAYING?!  

They are both cool, keep them both! Why get rid of Miss Martian?!  

I beg to differ about that. Miss Martian and Zatanna have completely different skills, both of which are valuable.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

MM is pretty annoying sometimes....I would MUCH rather have the very sexy Zatanna if I had to choose. Although MM has more potential to do some crazy shit if she trains hard.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 4, 2012)

If we're going with annoying, that pretty much sums the entire Young Justice cast (except my man Robin).


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I vote they kill off Miss Martian and replace her with Zatanna permanently.
> 
> Zatanna can do everything Miss Martian can do and more. Yhtapelet maet and Ytilibisivni pretty much covers the only real contributions Miss Martian makes and what's more, Zatanna isn't annoying so as to make me want to go on a killing spree.



 I like Miss Martian. She's not my favorite (Dick and Wally have that honor) but I don't think she's _that_ annoying.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 4, 2012)

They can't get rid of her. Cause she pilots the bioship.  They can't all fit onto sphere.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 4, 2012)

Exactly! Exactly! And she's goes all tghosty and stuff, and can shape-shift and mentally talk to the team. She's a valuable team member.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 4, 2012)

Tolip pihsoib. Or maybe Batman gets some money out of his spare change drawer and buys the team their own private jet. The bioship isn't crucial.

When havw her shapeshifting abilities ever been significant in the completion of a mission? I'm not being dismissive, I'm actually asking. I can't recall it ever being essential. Also, yug taht otni tfihsepahs.



Terra Branford said:


> If we're going with annoying, that pretty much sums the entire Young Justice cast (except my man Robin).



I'm not that big a fan of the rest of the team either, but they're at least tolerable. Miss Martian inspires killing spree inducing levels of hatred in me.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 4, 2012)

The preview for episode 19 sounds pretty lame.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 4, 2012)

lame preview for a lame episode of a lame show.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

Da fuck are my new episodes?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2012)

Need to catch up, I imagine this has been airing erratically?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 5, 2012)

I catch all the reruns on CN randomly. I don't think they have a set schedule.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 5, 2012)

January 7 , 2011 - February 18 regularly. Then a short skip to March 4th and 11th, then a jump to September 16 - November 18 with a week out for Halloween.

The next episode is due March 3, 2012.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2012)

Artemis is the best character on the show. Everyone can die except for her.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

miss martian is nowhere near as anoying as first half superboy


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

and I find myself to be able to tolerate people like her in real life better than people like artemis


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 5, 2012)

Artemis and Aqualad are the only ones approaching some facsimile of interesting. Not that they are all that interesting, but they're better than their teammates.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2012)

If you don't like the show why are you here ?___?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

I liked the show
I emotionally divorced it after the one year break between episodes, I mean, good god, team four star has a better track record than a professional warner brothers studio, but I like it, and I check the thread every once in a while to see if any of you got news on it.

I got no feelings towards aqualad really. He's like some bald eunuch monk to me, and even his flaws come only from insuficiencies.

Robin, Flash and Zatanna are the most likeable, followed by miss martian, followed by captain marvel, and tying at bottom tier, super boy and artemis, who exchange the last position depending on the situation



Billy baxton is top tier charming but captain marvel does billy no favors


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't not like the show. While individually the team lacks anything of value, together they manage to at least make the thing mildly watchable. Plus the villains are pretty cool. Except for the Light. And the Injustice League.

But Bane was Danny Trejo. pek


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 5, 2012)

Eh, I still really enjoy the show and think that it has probably the most solid start of any team superhero show I've seen. I'll put what we've seen of the first season against just about any first season out there.

Also glad it's getting back on the air, but still ticked at all the circumstances around it being delayed so many damn times.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 5, 2012)

I very much like the show. Even if someone annoys me, its their character and I don't really mind. Unless its this horrible forced stuff...

I'm hoping we get more Robin, Artemis and MM episodes. pek


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Eh, I still really enjoy the show and think that it has probably the most solid start of any team superhero show I've seen. I'll put what we've seen of the first season against just about any first season out there.
> 
> Also glad it's getting back on the air, but still ticked at all the circumstances around it being delayed so many damn times.



whatever "gap" between young justice and AEMH you might feel like there is, you can't deny the latter more than makes up in professionalism
You can't blame people for just DVR'ing someone if you're going to take eight months breaks in between releases


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the wait if there was a tied in series that started with YJ continuation .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 5, 2012)

When the pilot first aired unofficially the first season wasn't even finished they had storyboarded up to ep 16 I believe.
I guess if you want to call it that the First break was in November after the pilot aired 
Then the show started up officially in January and continued til March which was the first hiatus. 
Started up again in September and stopped again in November. 
They are starting up again in March but all the while we've had these breaks the comic for the show has been coming out on schedule.

All in all I think the show has been on break for about 8 months total from both hiatus'. Not that bad


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 5, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> whatever "gap" between young justice and AEMH you might feel like there is,



I didn't mean my comment against AEMH specifically, and I'd say that AEMH is probably only second to it with Justice League. I honestly like AEMH a lot, and I thought I had indicated as such after a second watching (hell, even during my first watching). I still think it has flaws that hold it back a little, but I still like the show. The biggest thing I find is that my best (Gamma World) and worst (Kang) tend to be different compared to others.



> you can't deny the latter more than makes up in professionalism



That's the fault of Cartoon Network, not the staff of the show. The show hasn't failed to make deadlines, it was delayed due to circumstances beyond the staff's control. It'd be like blaming the quality of Spectacular Spider-Man for its cancellation.



> You can't blame people for just DVR'ing someone if you're going to take eight months breaks in between releases



... I don't? I don't think I ever indicated as such, and what you say is kind of what I worry about after CN has forced them to stop yet again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 5, 2012)

March 2013, correct?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 5, 2012)

No, this year the show will continue.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 5, 2012)

Young Justice
Saturday, March 3rd, 2012 at 10:30am (ET, PT) - "#19 Misplaced"


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 5, 2012)

So we have more sources for the news? That's good, very good indeed.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 5, 2012)

^Once Greg Weisman confirms it himself it's pretty much official no?
As of Friday:


			
				Greg Weisman said:
			
		

> SEASON ONE
> 101-118 have aired.
> 119 is in the can and will air on March 3rd, premiering with DC NATION.
> 120-126 are all complete and in the can, ready to air.
> ...



Crazy how we've yet to see almost a third of season 1 and season 2's already completely written


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a feeling that wasn't really a question. If he confirmed it, I did not know.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

Even with season two completely written we will have 10 months of hiatus before it's done airing.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 6, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Eh, I still really enjoy the show and think that it has probably the most solid start of any team superhero show I've seen. I'll put what we've seen of the first season against just about any first season out there.
> 
> Also glad it's getting back on the air, but still ticked at all the circumstances around it being delayed so many damn times.



I'm the opposite as I think X men evolution the original Justice league and Teen Titans all had more solid first seasons. Young Justice did have a great two episode season premiere after that my feelings vary from episode to episode.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 6, 2012)

Young Justice has already surpassed original Justice League in quality. Justice League was good, but Justice League Unlimited was the beginning of the show's greatness.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 6, 2012)

I think its a bit too early to judge that.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 6, 2012)

i agree with others that young justice had a great beginning. im def not ggonna put it above justice league though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

I already have. It'd really have to faceplant HARD for me to rate it lower than JL and JLU.

Like Batman Forever hard


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 6, 2012)

The810kid said:


> I'm the opposite as I think X men evolution the original Justice league and Teen Titans all had more solid first seasons. Young Justice did have a great two episode season premiere after that my feelings vary from episode to episode.



Justice League didn't have a particularly great first season. It had some good episodes (Legends _still_ makes me teary-eyed at the end, Aquaman ruled, and the finale was pretty good), but it had a lot of mediocre episodes in there. Fury, Metamorphosis, Warworld, and Paradise Lost stand out. Heck, even The Enemy Below was really an okay episode held up by how fucking great Aquaman was. The second season is when you can see them hitting stride and making the plots as good as the characters.

Teen Titans had a really mediocre first season. I remember watching it and it turning me off the show for a while. It got better in later seasons when they went got more mature, but the early stuff turned me off. It's actually a lot like Clone Wars in that regard, and I use the two interchangeably when I'm talking about shows which started off "meh" but got good after establishing a fanbase.

I never watched the whole first season of X-Men Evo, so I can't really judge it fairly. It seemed like a good enough show, but it's probably the worst X-Men show that got beyond a pilot... which speaks to how solid the X-Men have been when it comes to series.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

Also gaze in wonder at my Big Barda set


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2012)

For me it's hard to compare _Justice League_ and _Young Justice_. The premises are really similar (pretty much identical), but I think that because the age of the characters (and who the characters are) they're too different. 


So I'm not sure which one I like better. _Justice League_ also has more episodes than _Young Justice_ currently does, so it's a little bit early to be comparing them right now IMHO


----------



## Glued (Feb 6, 2012)

There is not one single scene in all of Young Justice that can compare to this scene.

[YOUTUBE]zKI6ibNaTu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Feb 6, 2012)

The only time on YJ that actually felt stimulating was T.O. Morrow's speech about no more Pinnochios and Red Tornado's statement about how he will take care of Morrow even though Morrow is evil.

Hell Big Red on Brave and The Bold had a more heartfelt moment when he killed his son. Listen to his speech about love.

[Youtube]JUrDwBzzkFE[/Youtube]


YJ just doesn't have that magic


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 6, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also gaze in wonder at my Big Barda set



She lost her armor 

I haven't gotten around to reading the new DC, I've heard everyone is having sex?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> She lost her armor
> 
> I haven't gotten around to reading the new DC, I've heard everyone is having sex?



Only in the first issues.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 6, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> There is not one single scene in all of Young Justice that can compare to this scene.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zKI6ibNaTu0[/YOUTUBE]



That's unfair. The characters in JL at the time had a LOT more time to develop and show. YJ isn't even through its first season.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

Also the J'onn/Kents scene was only touching if you were five...

YJ is reaching for more on every level... Though I will admit Artemis's bare belly bugs the hell out of me.

I have been reading the Huntress mini recently where she has a propper outfit and when I see her in her old costme with a bared midrift and hot-pants she looks like a stripper.


----------



## Glued (Feb 6, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> That's unfair. The characters in JL at the time had a LOT more time to develop and show. YJ isn't even through its first season.



Does YJ have anything as badass as Aquaman chopping off his own hand to save his son in the FIRST SEASON.

[YOUTUBE]B8m6WxvZHmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 6, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Does YJ have anything as badass as Aquaman chopping off his own hand to save his son in the FIRST SEASON.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]B8m6WxvZHmo[/YOUTUBE]



Not quite as good, but still ridiculously badass Mera.

[YOUTUBE]efZxt7w2lSo[/YOUTUBE]

Again it's not that Justice League was bad by any measure, but the first season was remarkably inconsistent and there are only so many moments that make up for that. Until they brought their plots up to the level that their characterization (the biggest strength of the show) in the second season, JL was a mixed bag.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 6, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> The only time on YJ that actually felt stimulating was T.O. Morrow's speech about no more Pinnochios and Red Tornado's statement about how he will take care of Morrow even though Morrow is evil.
> 
> Hell Big Red on Brave and The Bold had a more heartfelt moment when he killed his son. Listen to his speech about love.
> 
> ...



You're kinda reaching though
I liked young Artemis' scenes with her sister Cheshire and Artemis' scenes with her mom. I think if your looking for sugary sweet stuff it just isn't going to happen in YJ.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I didn't mean my comment against AEMH specifically,


Oh, I didn't want to mean that you said it, I just used a modern example.
It's hard to come to grips that things like WATXM have been away for quite some years now

I miss the X-23 squad 



> That's the fault of Cartoon Network, not the staff of the show. The show hasn't failed to make deadlines, it was delayed due to circumstances beyond the staff's control. It'd be like blaming the quality of Spectacular Spider-Man for its cancellation.


This is true, but ultimately, as a viewer, irrelevant considering how they all come from the same producer.
It's not like for example, the marvel owned movies vs the sony owned movies


> ... I don't? I don't think I ever indicated as such, and what you say is kind of what I worry about after CN has forced them to stop yet again.


yeah, I've given them credit where it's due, there's just a point where your productivity as a professional outweighs the value of your creativity as an artist and a story teller


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Oh, I didn't want to mean that you said it, I just used a modern example.
> It's hard to come to grips that things like WATXM have been away for quite some years now
> 
> I miss the X-23 squad



Despite it being a Wolverine hagiography, it still was pretty good. Having Emma on that show was easily the smartest thing they could have done. If they had more of a focus on the secondary characters in the second season, it could have been amazing.

What's worse? Spectacular Spider-Man ended in late 2009. Fucking criminal.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 6, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Justice League didn't have a particularly great first season. It had some good episodes (Legends _still_ makes me teary-eyed at the end, Aquaman ruled, and the finale was pretty good), but it had a lot of mediocre episodes in there. Fury, Metamorphosis, Warworld, and Paradise Lost stand out. Heck, even The Enemy Below was really an okay episode held up by how fucking great Aquaman was. The second season is when you can see them hitting stride and making the plots as good as the characters.
> 
> Teen Titans had a really mediocre first season. I remember watching it and it turning me off the show for a while. It got better in later seasons when they went got more mature, but the early stuff turned me off. It's actually a lot like Clone Wars in that regard, and I use the two interchangeably when I'm talking about shows which started off "meh" but got good after establishing a fanbase.
> 
> I never watched the whole first season of X-Men Evo, so I can't really judge it fairly. It seemed like a good enough show, but it's probably the worst X-Men show that got beyond a pilot... which speaks to how solid the X-Men have been when it comes to series.



Teen Titans had a weak first season? to me it was better than the 5th and 3rd seasons and up there with the 4th. Only the second season was better to me. The Red X episodes and the apprentice two part finale along with episodes like swithced the sum of his parts and never more mad the first season one of the better ones.

The first season of the justice league was the least enjoyble but the 3 part premiere was good. The aqua man two part episode was good, The episode when Lex rounded up his own injustice league solid the three part finale was good. The only episodes I disliked was the justice Guild episode.

X Men Evolution for me had solid 13 episodes for its season doing a great Job of introducing the X men the brotherhood and Magneto developing everyone equal.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 6, 2012)

My only real complaint with Young Justice is that there hasn't been enough character interactions between team members. Miss martian says kaldurs like a big brother but I don't see anything of the sort she kind of left him for dead. Another thing is the superboy Miss martian romance is being shoved down our throats.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 6, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Teen Titans had a weak first season? to me it was better than the 5th and 3rd seasons and up there with the 4th. Only the second season was better to me. The Red X episodes and the apprentice two part finale along with episodes like swithced the sum of his parts and never more mad the first season one of the better ones.



There are definitely some episodes I remember liking (Nevermore, most of the Slade stuff, Sum of His Parts), but for _me _there is a lot to dislike. I didn't like Switched, and most of the first part of that season did nothing for me but push me away. Mad Mod is okay for a kooky comedy episode... but a lot of this is because I don't gravitate to the show like a lot of people younger than me did. When this came out, I was college and I had grown up with BTAS and STAS. I kept up with JL, but this was just not the sort of show for me. It was just a different style and I have similar feelings about some team members that people like Ono have about the YJ team.



> The first season of the justice league was the least enjoyble but the 3 part premiere was good. The aqua man two part episode was good, The episode when Lex rounded up his own injustice league solid the three part finale was good.



Injustice For All is pretty good, but I think it's weak compared to Secret Society. Secret Origins isn't bad, but I've seen so many better premiers as of late that it doesn't carry the same sheen it once did. Same thing for Savage Time, particularly compared to Season 2's amazing finale. The Enemy Below is not nearly as good once you get past Aquaman. I like Knight in the Shadows and Brave and the Bold, and In Blackest Night is not bad. But Warworld, Fury, Paradise Lost, and Metamorphosis are just tough to get through.



> The only episodes I disliked was the justice Guild episode.



We definitely have different tastes. I love that episode and I always get teary-eyed at the end. John playing the roll of Barry Allen for the JL is just works so much, and it's probably why he was the best character in the first season; they really went out of their way to give him a lot of characterization. If I ever had to pick one hero who was the star of the original JL series, John Stewart would be my first answer.



> X Men Evolution for me had solid 13 episodes for its season doing a great Job of introducing the X men the brotherhood and Magneto developing everyone equal.



Again, conceptually the whole high school thing is hard for me to get over. My most enduring memory of it is trying it once, catching the one where the girls become their own team, and being baffled by what amounted to a music video in the middle. I've caught other episodes and I don't think any of them have been bad... but they've just left no impact on me.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Justice League didn't have a particularly great first season. It had some good episodes (Legends _still_ makes me teary-eyed at the end, Aquaman ruled, and the finale was pretty good), but it had a lot of mediocre episodes in there. Fury, Metamorphosis, Warworld, and Paradise Lost stand out. Heck, even The Enemy Below was really an okay episode held up by how fucking great Aquaman was. The second season is when you can see them hitting stride and making the plots as good as the characters.
> 
> Teen Titans had a really mediocre first season. I remember watching it and it turning me off the show for a while. It got better in later seasons when they went got more mature, but the early stuff turned me off. It's actually a lot like Clone Wars in that regard, and I use the two interchangeably when I'm talking about shows which started off "meh" but got good after establishing a fanbase.
> 
> I never watched the whole first season of X-Men Evo, so I can't really judge it fairly. It seemed like a good enough show, but it's probably the worst X-Men show that got beyond a pilot... which speaks to how solid the X-Men have been when it comes to series.



Teen Titans episode 1-3 was....eh

But after the 4th episode thunder and lightning it got slightly better. Soon I was hooked. 


And the worst Xmen show is wolverine and the Xmen.



Hell no.

The worst X men series is the new X men anime.....Its actually a anime..


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 7, 2012)

I personally hold Justice League Unlimited in high regard (aswell as the other DCAU shows by Bruce Timm and Dwayne McDuffie). They?re Definitely my in my top 5 favourite shows ever. It has everything I could want. The DCAU collectively was great but I feel like Justice League Unlimited season one was #1. I need to rewatch the other series though to refresh my memory.

- It introduced me to DC and superheroes.

- It had great action.

- Witty and clever humour.

- Serious and heart-warming storylines.

- Touched on realistic and mature issues.

- Animation was pretty good _(though I didn't like some character designs, such as the shoulders vs the waists)._

- Phenomenal voice acting cast _(like 10 Joss Whedon actors!!!)_.

I would say Young Justice doesn't compare overall, but I have been loving Young Justice for slightly different reasons. It maybe on the consistently engaging serious I have watched. Besides one or two episodes, I could easily rewatch episodes over and over right after it ends. Something I cannot do even with some of my favourite shows.

- The animation and character designs are fantastic.

- Voice acting sounds perfect.

- Storylines are not even that noteworthy, but the writing for the episodes is great. I can expect a good episode regardless of what it is about.

- It is not superhero heavy, even though they are superheroes. It explores character interactions _(although they could do more) _and their personalities.

- Grounded in a slightly more realistic world setting.

I don't remember much of x-Men Evolution, but it was definitely one of my favourite superhero cartoons too. I liked it for most of the same reasons as Young Justice. 

- Great Animation and character designs.

- Storylines were very cool and interesting and well written.

- I like the whole 'teen' aspect to the show.

- I need to watch it again.

- Set in an even more realistic world setting than the others. 

Teen Titans wasn't bad, but didn't compare at all in my opinion. It was too comedy based and action based, as opposed to doing meaningful stories. That in combination with the art style made it seem like it was aimed at a younger audience. I hated that it didn't explore much of the DC universe either. Like there was no point in it being set in the DC universe at all. I want to watch Marvel/DC shows for the crossovers. Again I would like to ay that Teen Titans was good, but I just did not gravitate to it in the same way I did to the other shows I have listed.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> There are definitely some episodes I remember liking (Nevermore, most of the Slade stuff, Sum of His Parts), but for _me _there is a lot to dislike. I didn't like Switched, and most of the first part of that season did nothing for me but push me away. Mad Mod is okay for a kooky comedy episode... but a lot of this is because I don't gravitate to the show like a lot of people younger than me did. When this came out, I was college and I had grown up with BTAS and STAS. I kept up with JL, but this was just not the sort of show for me. It was just a different style and I have similar feelings about some team members that people like Ono have about the YJ team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that I think about it War world wasn't an episode I was fond of or the Gorilla city one although Flash is Flash and it was good to see him have his own episode with GL. Thats the thing about the original JL's frst season they all had enjoyable characters so I was able to deal with the episodes. In Young Justice I don't have a problem with any character its just I feel they're under utilized but hey its only episode what 18? I agree with you about John Stewart he was awesome. Out of curiosity which Titans didn't you like. The only ones who I really liked were Cyborg and Raven not that I hated the others others or anything.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 7, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Young Justice has already surpassed original Justice League in quality. Justice League was good, but Justice League Unlimited was the beginning of the show's greatness.



Did you even watch season two? The premiere with Darkseid and Braniac, the Amazo episode, The Justice Lords, The episode with Dr Fate and Grundy's death, The secret Society, Supermans alleged Death,The Joker putting bombs in on the Vegas strip making it a reality TV show, The touching Christmas episode, and the best finale of the series the Thanagarian Invasion. Not to mention GL and Hawkgirls relationship was done very well greatness happened long before JLU


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 7, 2012)

come out already


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2012)

The first season of JLU was the best because it had the Metaplot but Season 2 was the 2nd best. The first season is the weakest.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> What's worse? Spectacular Spider-Man ended in late 2009. Fucking criminal.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbugW55EfS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 7, 2012)

I want Marvel to adapt that series as a movie.

Screw Sony.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 7, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The first season of JLU was the best because it had the Metaplot but Season 2 was the 2nd best. The first season is the weakest.



I was more partial to the second season of JLU than the first.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 7, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I want Marvel to adapt that series as a movie.
> 
> Screw Sony.



So you want your fond memories of that show raped?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 7, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> What's worse? Spectacular Spider-Man ended in late 2009. Fucking criminal.


Oh man, I still love that show. 

Between studying and work, I barley have time to read my comics and watch my comic shows. And now you guys make me want to rewatch Justice League and my favorite Spider-man show. You guys are cruel.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 8, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> So you want your fond memories of that show raped?



No, I want a word by word and shot by shot live action version. With blood added when Spidey gets hurt. That's the only way I will be satisfied.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2012)

On why YJ has been delayed said:
			
		

> They’re still trying to figure out who the mole is. Give CN a break, jeez.



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2012)

Bumpppppppppppppppp

I heard Teen Titians is coming back, is this true?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

No, no, it can't be. You might have heard about the little chibi shorts they have on CN?


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, well fuck.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

Yup. 

I just saw this. No, just no. 



> and the creator behind My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic working on a series of animated shorts teaming Wonder Girl, Batgirl, Supergirl called Super Best Friends Forever.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> and the creator behind My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic working on a series of animated shorts teaming Wonder Girl, Batgirl, Supergirl called Super Best Friends Forever.







> "Super Best Friends Forever"




This name.
I can't even.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

I know right? I mean what the hell man. Go back to that Pony show and leave DC stuff to the cool people. Poor female heros...now they can't be taken seriously by newer fans.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 15, 2012)

At least they're only shorts and not an actual series.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

You all mock, but I bet they'll be freakining awesome.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

^ Are you serious...? 

@Onomatopoeia:
Yes, but still...


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just saw this. No, just no.



Title is lame, but I don't mind at all. I'm one of the few people on this earth that genuinely enjoyed _Super Hero Squad Show_ so I'm open to a different take on Superhero charters. 

My Little Pony is supposed to be a great show.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ Are you serious...?



Of course. It sounds like it'll be good, and funny.


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2012)

Shitty series will need people with shitty taste to keep it alive, good job marks.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2012)

Guys, first off MLP has gotten tons of people outside it's supposed demographic to watch it. It must have something going for it.

Secondly, you're not the intended audience. Not everything is for you. One of the jobs of a shared comics universe is you can have light-hearted stuff alongside the dark things.

It's why Batman can be a solitary stalker of the night and the father of a family of heroes and the brains behind a group that defend the whole world at the same time.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 15, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Guys, first off MLP has gotten tons of people outside it's supposed demographic to watch it. It must have something going for it.
> 
> Secondly, you're not the intended audience. Not everything is for you. One of the jobs of a shared comics universe is you can have light-hearted stuff alongside the dark things.
> 
> It's why Batman can be a solitary stalker of the night and the father of a family of heroes and the brains behind a group that defend the whole world at the same time.



Somebody rep this man for sounding reasonable on the internet. This post is full of truth.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

@ThePseudo:
Having watched My Little Pony, I disagree, I'm sorry.  

Super Hero Squad Show?  That wasn't made by the My Little Pony's Lauren Faust, right? Nor is it all "sugar and sunshine" like "Super Best Friends!1!" will be. :/ The animation isn't really the problem, I think, its the ridiculous themes it will instill. There is already a "friendship" show, why create a near duplicate? Because that's what this is, another My Little Pony show but with actual beings (humans) in it.

But right, they obviously forgot the fact that Wondergirl wasn't really all cuddly-wuddly. *sigh*

@The Pink Ninja:
I am a very big fan of DC and comics, even Wondergirl, Batgirl and the rest, so how is this not aimed at me...? I think its wrong to make the female heros get the "friendship cuddly" show/shorts. If you (plural) want the whole friendship is magic experience, why not watch the Pony show....? 

This is DC comics, where you fight and beat each other up to save people.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @ThePseudo:
> Having watched My Little Pony, I disagree, I'm sorry.



I will hurt you.




> @The Pink Ninja:
> I am a very big fan of DC and comics, even Wondergirl, Batgirl and the rest, so how is this not aimed at me...? I think its wrong to make the female heros get the "friendship cuddly" show/shorts. If you (plural) want the whole friendship is magic experience, why not watch the Pony show....?
> 
> *This is DC comics, where you fight and beat each other up to save people*.



Please. Superman once killed Darkseid by _singing._ Anything can happen in DC comics.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

Try it punk.  

Superman is different, he's lame.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Try it punk.



Don't make me angry. You wouldn't like a Scottish person when we're angry.



> Superman is different, he's lame.



Hmmm....

It looks like English, but....nope. I can't make sense of it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

I can handle enraged Scottish people. 

Superman. He's not a very good hero, or should I say he's not that great? He's obviously a good hero. xD Plenty of others take the cake, like Batman or Green Lantern. :33


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I can handle enraged Scottish people.



I dunno. We can get pretty mean. We once had wars over ice cream truck routes.

I'm not joking.



> Superman. He's not a very good hero, or should I say he's not that great? He's obviously a good hero. xD Plenty of others take the cake, like Batman or Green Lantern. :33



You're going to have to elaborate on that. 

They are all different, but they are all great heroes (when written properly).


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

I've seen rage that outshines that. 

He's boring, a boring hero. He does good, but I just can't like him. Too goody-goody-two-shoes perhaps....?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> He's boring, a boring hero. He does good, but I just can't like him. Too goody-goody-two-shoes perhaps....?



Not read a lot of _Superman_ stories, have you?

Superman might be one of the most noble heroes, but he's not boring and he has some pretty dark moments, like when he executed (an alternate version of) General Zod and his minions with Kryptonite. 

Which is not a quick way to die.

Plus its funny calling Superman a "goody two shoes" in a thread about this show.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 15, 2012)

Superman is the best superhero.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 15, 2012)

Silver age Supes is where it's at. Douchiness over 9000.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 15, 2012)

Past the golden and silver age, the big theme to modern superman is how easy it would be to say "fuck you all" and proceed to rape face everyone because he can. The fact that he resist all urges to do so, no the scarier fact that it _"may not even occur to him that he doesn't have to put up with humanities shit"_ is what makes superman a great hero nowadays. Because for all intent and purposes you have this physical god who doesn't demand you to suck his dick but may be a really, really bad day away killing everyone but you'd never know till it happens.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 15, 2012)

Superman is the greatest superhero.

just not in Young Justice.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

I read some Superman, and I've seen enough Superman movies to fill three life times. Just always thought he was boring and too good. 



> Plus its funny calling Superman a "goody two shoes" in a thread about this show.


?

@Nightblade:

Odd, I guess, that I _sorta_ -- and I'm stressing that here! -- like him in Young Justice then...?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I read some Superman, and I've seen enough Superman movies to fill three life times. Just always thought he was boring and too good.



Movies aren't really representative of Superman. Especially the modern version.

What comics did you read?



> ?
> 
> @Nightblade:
> 
> Odd, I guess, that I _sorta_ -- and I'm stressing that here! -- like him in Young Justice then...?



In this show he's a jerk.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like YJ's supe.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not sure which ones I read.  I sold them after I read them for some Star Wars comics. I read about thirty, I think... I'm still gonna read his comics later though, of course.



> In this show he's a jerk.




No, jk. Not really a jerk, just scared. No, wait, not scared. What's the proper term...frustrated?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 15, 2012)

The proper word is a puss. The new 52 universe DC superman just turns him into a meat head straight from the farm. In the comics they use him and batman for social commentary "i'll beat up some wallstreet types cause they more evil then the bank robbery who is only a victim of the system blah blah" and that's about how deep his character goes. The only superman I know is JL/JLU sups, though Red Sun superman is a good read for a comic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 15, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I read some Superman, and I've seen enough Superman movies to fill three life times. Just always thought he was boring and too good.
> 
> 
> ?
> ...



I tell you what. Go read Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomarrow and All-Star Superman and then get back to me on this "Superman is Boring" thing


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Guys, first off MLP has gotten tons of people outside it's supposed demographic to watch it. It must have something going for it.
> 
> Secondly, you're not the intended audience. Not everything is for you. One of the jobs of a shared comics universe is you can have light-hearted stuff alongside the dark things.
> 
> It's why Batman can be a solitary stalker of the night and the father of a family of heroes and the brains behind a group that defend the whole world at the same time.



It's not the light-heartedness that bugs me, it's the title that worries me.

I'm not saying that's a bad thing necessarily, but it does remind me of how a lot of supergirl shows targeted for girls have ridiculous titles and tend to be really generic.

Things like: _Totally Spies_, _W.I.T.C.H._, and the _Winx Club_. None of these shows are what I would necessarily dub "terrible", but they all follow the same basic formula and seem to operate under the assumption that little girls will have no interest in fighting crime unless it's done with a team of friends (that of give friendship speeches every five seconds) who all do stereotypical "girl" things (like talking about boys and shopping and obsessing over fashion). 

That always annoyed me growing up. The boys got to have tortured souls and angst while the girls got a fun group of fashionable friends fighting crime together. It's one of the reasons why I really latched on to Batgirl in _Batman the Animated Series_; because she wasn't like that. She fought with the boys and was taken just as seriously as they were.

But, hell. The show may surprise me. I would _love_ it if it would surprise me. I actually do have _some_ hope for it because MLP actually does a fair job of portraying girls (although, granted, I've only seen about two episodes of the show, but I don't remember it falling back on the archetypes too much).


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2012)

Alright then, I will and try and read those.


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2012)

Silver Age Superman actually isn't as bad as Wuzzman is making out.

There are two stories written by Alan Moore on Superman. One is called For the Man who has Everything. The other is called Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow.

In For the Man Who Has Everything, Superman is put in a dreamworld by Mongul. He is given everything he's ever desired. Superman then has to give up this dreamworld and sacrifices his imaginary son to stop Mongul. When he wakes up, he is pissed, really pissed. He's about to even kill Mongul, but then looks up at the statues of his parents and stops out of shame.

Another thing to check out would be Jim Shooters run on the Legion of Superheroes. Superman goes to the future and teams up with heroes of tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 16, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @ThePseudo:
> *Having watched My Little Pony, I disagree, I'm sorry.  *
> 
> Super Hero Squad Show?  That wasn't made by the My Little Pony's Lauren Faust, right? Nor is it all "sugar and sunshine" like "Super Best Friends!1!" will be. :/ The animation isn't really the problem, I think, its the ridiculous themes it will instill. There is already a "friendship" show, why create a near duplicate? Because that's what this is, another My Little Pony show but with actual beings (humans) in it.
> ...



I will send fluttershy to stare you down 



Terra Branford said:


> I've seen rage that outshines that.
> 
> He's boring, a boring hero. He does good, but I just can't like him. Too goody-goody-two-shoes perhaps....?





:ho


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Silver Age Superman actually isn't as bad as Wuzzman is making out.
> 
> There are two stories written by Alan Moore on Superman. One is called For the Man who has Everything. The other is called Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I never said silver age was bad just mentioning what makes him an interesting character in my view, speaking from someone who considers jl/jlu canon and has a wiki knowledge of comic book superman. though i'd like to read some good ones besides red sun which i thought was fantastic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I never said silver age was bad just mentioning what makes him an interesting character in my view, speaking from someone who considers jl/jlu canon and has a wiki knowledge of comic book superman. though i'd like to read some good ones besides red sun which i thought was fantastic.



Read All Star Superman. It's a great book that essentially boils superman down to:

This is an incredible person with incredible powers that allows him to go to incredible places and do incredible things.

But at no point does it come off as Superman is invincible or anything like that.

EDIT: I see Emperor Joker already had this covered. But seriously, you shouldn't be allowed to say you dislike superman until you read All Star.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 16, 2012)

and if you don't want to or can't read the comic book, All Star Superman was adapted into glorious animation.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

It was good, no arguments there, but Quitely's art just can't be perfectly adapted into animation.

Nothing against the movie, but the comic is just more fleshed out, and better illustrated.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

there are quite a few differences (not major, but still) between All Star comic and adaptation

that said liked em both


----------



## The Big G (Feb 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> there are quite a few differences (not major, but still) between All Star comic and adaptation
> 
> that said liked em both



both were pretty damn good IMO


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

truly


here is to hoping JL Doom won't dissapoint .. not much longer now

I've generally been enjoying the DC animated movie line-up quite a lot




but my fav Supes moments gotta be :
- Red Son .. *loved* that one .. _Why don't you just put the whole world in a bottle ?_
- World of Cardboard speech in DCAU's 'Destroyer'


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

This might be my favorite superman moment, but of course, I"m a bit of a sap like that.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 16, 2012)

Why is Lane black? Is this an alternate universe or something?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

> and the creator behind My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic working on a series of animated shorts teaming Wonder Girl, Batgirl, Supergirl called Super Best Friends Forever.


DO NOT WANT


I'd *much* rather she stayed with the ponies and kept the quality up there .. so far it's been ok, but who knows when that might change


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Why is Lane black? Is this an alternate universe or something?



Yes, All Star is not in canon. 

The Lois/Supes relationship in All Star is that Lois loves Superman, but she doesn't know 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(and later can't comprehend when told)


 that he's clark kent.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 16, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I will send fluttershy to stare you down


I'm sorry, I just stopped like My Little Ponies when I got old. >.>



Dr.Douchebag said:


> :ho


Jealous? 

 @ the second page.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 16, 2012)

Lois is not black in All Star Superman. That is photoshoped.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 16, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This might be my favorite superman moment, but of course, I"m a bit of a sap like that.


probably one of my top ten Superman moments.


my number 1 moment goes to Superman Prime's return, that was beautiful.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2012)

I read it but it didn't tell me anything about superman I didn't already know. Good superman story but not great, at least compared to red sun.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm sorry, I just stopped like My Little Ponies when I got old. >.>
> 
> 
> Jealous?
> ...



You haven't watched the new MLP that came out in 2010?, thats the one we were talking about

btw that site is awesome its got all kind of lulz with WW, batman etc


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Why is Lane black? Is this an alternate universe or something?



She's not black, she's just tan, and I guess the way the page was scanned made it look darker.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

da fuck is this shit



Is it march already?


----------



## Glued (Feb 21, 2012)

Another great story about Superman would be "Whats so funny about Truth, Justice and the American Way."

Its a story where a bunch of punk anti heroes come in and start killing villains.

Superman finally decides enough is enough and challenges these upstart douchebags on the moon on live television.

He faces this evil telepath, Manchestor Black.

Black continuously talks shit to Superman about how he's going to turn his brain into mush. What he doesn't realize is that Superman using both invisible vision and heat vision performs laser eye sugery to remove the part of the brain that gave Manchester his telepathy.

In the end Manchester is sobbing a crying because of what Superman did.


My favorite Superman moment


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 21, 2012)

*OH CHESTER!*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 22, 2012)

haha manchester black crying like 'dude wtf '


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 22, 2012)

Ben, that will be the next DC direct to video comic book adaptation after JL: Doom.

Superman versus The Elite.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 23, 2012)

*New YJ sneekpeek*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDcqWpgzfvY[/YOUTUBE]

* Superboy aint got shit on magic. Dont know why he is even there*

* a other clip that is not interesting*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2e3mJzddVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2012)

Well seems like an episode where they'll bust out the The Helm of Fate again then...no away are the Kiddies handling Wotan and Faust.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Well seems like an episode where they'll bust out the The Helm of Fate again then...no away are the Kiddies handling Wotan and Faust.



You're forgetting that they have a Leaguer on their side.

Though you make it sound like Faust and Wotan are fit to so much as clean Klarion's shoes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> You're forgetting that they have a Leaguer on their side.
> 
> Though you make it sound like Faust and Wotan are fit to so much as clean Klarion's shoes.



Wait who do they have with them again?

Of course they aren't but considering Wotan slaughtered them last time when he was a part of the Injustice League...you see where i'm going with this

Edit: Nevermind forgot about Captain Marvel.episode would make for a perfect oppertunity for him to cut loose.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2012)

Klarion was badass.

He called Zatanna magic baby magic and then owned her with the exact same spell. I repeated it 6 times. Yep he owned her with the same spell she used.

Edit: Never mind. But its similar.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 25, 2012)

Wally's arm is still broken.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 25, 2012)

Lolz only Miss Martian got a semi serious response. not surprised you guys are jizzing off of this.


----------



## Glued (Feb 25, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Lolz only Miss Martian got a semi serious response. not surprised you guys are jizzing off of this.



Please explain, I'm mostly excited to see Klarion and Wotan kicking ass.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 26, 2012)

Miss Martian required two spells instead of being made completely useless by one


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2012)

Well Miss M is the strongest member of the team...


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 26, 2012)

Well no shit. Capable of lifting several times her weight with telekinesis, potentially one of the strongest telepaths in the dc universe, capable of rapid shape shifting and phase shifting, and just below superboy in raw strength.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2012)

Her strength is less raw power but more flexibility. Superboy is almost invulnerable and can smash though anything eventually but because he can neither fly nor use heat vision he's weak against anyone who keeps their distance, fights unconventionally or can beat him on his own terms (Like Black Adam).

Plus since he has little option but to charge people on foot he telegraphs all his attacks massvely so most villains are ready and waiting.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Superboy fights almost as bad as Bruce Timm's Superman.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2012)

It's strange they should have programmed him to be like a trained assassin.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2012)

Assassin? He's a tank, not a sniper.

Anyway, they took him out of the pod early. He wasn't finished.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Assassin? He's a tank, not a sniper.
> 
> Anyway, they took him out of the pod early. He wasn't finished.



Snipers aren't the only kind of assassins, you know. Especially in the DC-verse.

Superboy was told he was a clone created to replace Superman if the latter ever died; the Light, however, called him The Weapon, and since they are all supervillains whose ranks include Lex Luthor, its a natural assumption to make that he's a weapon to be used to kill Superman. Which would make him, by definition, an assasssin.

If you're going to assassinate _Superman,_ a tank with killer fighting skills sounds like the way to go. That he doesn't have them is kind of odd, especially since he has knowledge of global geaography and stuff that you'd think would be irrelevant.

Unless, of course, killing Superman was never his objective in the first place.

'Course, the reason he's weaker than Superman is probably due to all that human DNA running through his veins. Its unlikely he was ever intended to be used against Supes in so direct a fashion, at least not if they knew about those limits.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 26, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! I DON'T LOG IN FOR A WHILE AND CLIPS ARE SHOWN?! 

Watching now! I can't tell its going to be awesome.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 29, 2012)

Does anyone here read the tie-in comics? I highly recommend them. They're the perfect YJ fix until the show comes back. 


These are the Issues and their synopsis:


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 29, 2012)

Like the new clips. Anyways, I've been away in Texas (Hooray for school trips running into winter break!) and catching up on missed work (though my wonderful Student Teacher took care of much of it. Ah, idealistic youths...), which is why this is a long time in coming. But I wanted to do it, so...



tari101190 said:


> I personally hold Justice League Unlimited in high regard (aswell as the other DCAU shows by Bruce Timm and Dwayne McDuffie). They’re Definitely my in my top 5 favourite shows ever. It has everything I could want. The DCAU collectively was great but I feel like Justice League Unlimited season one was #1. I need to rewatch the other series though to refresh my memory.
> 
> - It introduced me to DC and superheroes.
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with a lot of what you said, especially the witty humor. The animation was simpler but smoother (The two individual animated series are probably the best detailed). It did touch on issues at times, but I think the biggest thing is that it introduced a lot of enjoyable characters. You really can't get through that first season without having a love for the characters. I'm not a fan of the "The Universe starts here" approach with a lot of superheroes, but Justice League made it work well.

As to JLU... well, there's just nothing to describe it except "realized potential". 



> I would say Young Justice doesn't compare overall, but I have been loving Young Justice for slightly different reasons. It maybe on the consistently engaging serious I have watched. Besides one or two episodes, I could easily rewatch episodes over and over right after it ends. Something I cannot do even with some of my favourite shows.
> 
> - The animation and character designs are fantastic.
> 
> ...



Again, I think you are pretty much spot-on. I think the episodes aren't quite as big as Justice League (which, having episodes with limited continuity, needed to make more of an impression rather than hooking people with overarching plots), though there are a few episodes that I do think stand out. I'm honestly surprised with how much the voice acting has grown on me; for a while, the voices didn't sound quite right (Robin in particular), but they've really grown on me.



> I don't remember much of x-Men Evolution, but it was definitely one of my favourite superhero cartoons too. I liked it for most of the same reasons as Young Justice.
> 
> - Great Animation and character designs.
> 
> ...



Again, I watched little of it, so I can't judge it. It's one of those "Concept could be good, but not my cup of tea" sort of thing. But that's me. I did like their version of Cyclops from what I saw, and I don't think I was completely irritated with any character... it just wasn't for me.



> Teen Titans wasn't bad, but didn't compare at all in my opinion. It was too comedy based and action based, as opposed to doing meaningful stories. That in combination with the art style made it seem like it was aimed at a younger audience. I hated that it didn't explore much of the DC universe either. Like there was no point in it being set in the DC universe at all. I want to watch Marvel/DC shows for the crossovers. Again I would like to ay that Teen Titans was good, but I just did not gravitate to it in the same way I did to the other shows I have listed.



I agree with a lot of what you say, though I can credit the show with trying different things and being an entity unto itself. But it always came off small; while JL was big and epic (with the 1-hour long block to do it), TT just didn't do what I wanted it to do. The lacking the mentors didn't help, either; it was just something that always bothered me. I could go on a rant about it, but I'm kind of resurrecting a post here with my lateness and frankly I don't want to start a fight about it. Suffice to say I think it's probably the best definition of "Average" _when it comes to a DC Show_, which sums up what I think of the show as well as the level of quality that DC shows generally have.

@ThePsuedo: I buy the comics. Excellent, excellent stuff. Definitely hits stride with the Captain Atom issues, which show the team actually doing some investigative work. Fun, fun stuff.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, 5 episodes this month.

*Saturday, March 3rd, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) - "#19 Misplaced"*_
When every adult on the planet disappears, only the team, Zatanna, and Billy Batson are left to defeat the five most powerful sorcerers on Earth.

*Saturday, March 10th, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) - "#20 Coldhearted"
*Wally West comes oh-so-close to fulfilling his birthday wish to finally fight alongside the Justice League. Instead, a massively disappointed Kid Flash is taken off the mission and tasked with a simple delivery job. But a few deadly surprises await the birthday boy along the way?

*Saturday, March 17th, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) - "#21 Image"
*A covert operation against Queen Bee in Qurac forces Miss Martian to finally face her greatest fears and her biggest secrets. But will she reveal those secrets to her friends ? or allow what she?s hiding to take down the entire team?

*Saturday, March 24th, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) - "#22 Agendas"
*Superboy returns to Project Cadmus, where he learns the top-secret genetics lab may have created another Super-clone?

*Saturday, March 31st, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) - "#23 Insecurity"
*Red Arrow?s return undercuts Artemis? confidence, while the team?s mission to track down Sportsmaster threatens to expose her darkest secrets._

Like the lineup here.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 1, 2012)

Better five than none.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 1, 2012)

Look forward to those eps.

Feelings:

Misplaced could be fun, probably will be.

Coldhearted needs to be a really good episode because so far Wally has been the weakest character in terms of development and points of intrest.

Image will be great if done right but I have a feeling this whole "Dark Pheonix M'Gann" thing could turn into an endlessly annoying plot tumor

Agendas could be cool but wouldn't they have followed up on this sooner? Hope the clone is Kara but know it won't be 

I normally care not for ships unless they are actively offensive (Or f/f) but I hope Insecurity has canon Roy/Artemis stuff, because with Cheshire as Art's sister this whole thing could get intresting. Most looking forward to this episode because it seems the hardest one to screw up and because I loves me some Artemis.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 1, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Why is Lane black? Is this an alternate universe or something?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys, considering we are getting a whole block of cartoons this Saturday with Young Justice, Green Lantern, and a whole bunch of shorts, is anyone opposed to me starting a new "DC Nation" thread so we don't need three different threads to have what could probably end up being one discussion? I think this thread is already much longer than it really needs to be...

Edit: I _will_ be posting something similar for the Marvel Universe, since we lack threads for those shows right now as well.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not intrested in any of the other series and I don't wanna get that shit on my Teen Superheroes.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 1, 2012)

Your Green Lantern hate scares and confuses me.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 1, 2012)

Guy, what do you think of Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes? I watched the first five episodes and lost interest. How does it compare to YJ now?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 1, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Guy, what do you think of Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes? I watched the first five episodes and lost interest. How does it compare to YJ now?



Better writing and plot, less charm and fugly art. I think I may grow to like green lantern despite it being cg and it featuring tool jordan, the red lantern guy I liked and theres kilowog.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 1, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Guy, what do you think of Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes? I watched the first five episodes and lost interest. How does it compare to YJ now?



You can probably find my thoughts all over the place, but to sum up so that you don't have to search through dozens of pages:

I think it's a really good show that looks better on a second viewing (Especially in HD). The first five episodes are the origin ones, right? Those were originally 5-minute "microepisodes", so they are a bit disjointed and quick-moving for a reason. I'd say make it up to Gamma World at least to see if you like the show; if not, then it might not be for you.

As it compares to _Young Justice_, I think YJ is more character-driven while _Avengers _is more plot-driven. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, as there are a lot of great plots being set-up and certainly its share of great episodes. Being the top dogs generally means that their fights are closer to what the Justice League would be expected to take on in YJ, and they are suitably more epic in size. This can sometimes be a little too over the top (I'm not a fan of the Graviton fight) or too drawn out (Kang). But when it hits the sweet spot (Gamma World, Loki), it's a great show. It's one of the first shows which really feels like huge universe is already out there, and they are willing to take advantage of that... even if they want take their time doing it (There's a great combination of an old event and a more recent comic event that they hint at for the Second Season which makes me excited). 

Being a plot-driven show, I don't think they give as much to the characters as they should. The characterization is never bad, but sometimes seems a bit sudden (Tony the Futurist) when they've shown they can be subtle and build up to such things (Thor and Tony's constant quibbling about Magic vs. Science). Most characters are done well, even to the point that they are more interesting version than the normal ones: I like their take on the Hulk more than the average one when it comes to making him a hero, Hawkeye radiates fun and charm, their version of Hank Pym is an interesting take on a scientific character, and I even like the "I'm Robert Downey, Jr... but I'm not" Tony Stark they have. The problem is that they have characters who just don't get enough characterization (Black Panther, Captain America) or Wasp, who just annoys me.

Also, while the animation is good it isn't YJ quality. But that's hardly a bad thing.

Overall, I think it's not quite YJ's level, but it's a great show which has a lot of room to expand out. Like Justice League,  it's a show which will only get better with time and I think that anyone who likes comic book shows should give it at least a full shot.


----------



## Jing (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait this comes on Saturdays now? Why did they change the timeslot?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 1, 2012)

Seems so.

10char


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 1, 2012)

All of the episodes sound good to me. Can't wait until the 3rd, get my Young Justice fill. 

@Jing:
I think to be in accordance to the new DC Comics block on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 1, 2012)

I made a DC nation thread but I put Teen Titans in the end of it....

Anyway I wish I would have posted the pics a few days ago when I seen them but someone took a picture on there cell phone on the newest young justice action figure.

He was not able to look at the back of the box meaning all he knows is Robin and Superboy supposedly get a outfit alteration and they give Megan short hair.

Though photoshopping a picture of action fingers should not be hard.


Anyway short hair Megan? For some reason I cant imagine it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 2, 2012)

I just set my DVR to record from 8:30 to 11:30 (not sure when it starts; DVR turned off from storm so it has to reset). Hoping it will pick up early enough to get a lot of the shorts as well, especially the Teen Titan shorts. xD


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 2, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I just set my DVR to record from 8:30 to 11:30 (not sure when it starts; DVR turned off from storm so it has to reset). Hoping it will pick up early enough to get a lot of the shorts as well, especially the Teen Titan shorts. xD



The block starts at 10:00 AM EST with Green Lantern. Young Justice comes on at 10:30. Also starting the combined DC Nation thread for more discussion on all the stuff.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Great set Terra.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 3, 2012)

Pay-off of the episode was excellent.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dissapointed by the Riddler, though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

Tag spoilers for the first few days please.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

pretty damn good episode in my opinion...interesting payoff at the end as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Helm of Fate plot device is gone finally so we don't have to worry about that everytime something big comes up...interesting choice in Zatara as well. Kinda wish Marvel could have showed off a little more but oh well. it does seem to confirm that the League is already aware that he's really a little kid though

Looks like we're getting Starro in the near future


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

If anyone sees a link to a video or download I'd be grateful...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

What's taking YT so long?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 3, 2012)

Next week! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vandal Savage vs. Kid Flash!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DaLxf7ZnyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice ep

just a question


*Spoiler*: __ 



 just how powerful is klarion?


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 3, 2012)

That was a sad ending. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zatara is one heck of a dad.


----------



## pussyking (Mar 3, 2012)

do they get to fight teenage versions of main villans?


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 3, 2012)

New episode was pretty damn good. I caught it by complete accident.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Billy cemented his place as being just as much of a badass as Captain Marvel in this episode. I also find it funny how Billy, the 10 year old is more calm and rational than the Captain is, who's pretty much a man child in this version.

Bad part though, this is the third time the Helm of Fate has been used as a cop out for when the enemy is just too powerful for the team to defeat. And once again, Doctor Fate doesn't seem to have too much trouble doing what he's doing. He's going to end up being a gamebreaker if this keeps up. But then again, since I like him, I might have trouble complaining. 






Dr.Douchebag said:


> Nice ep
> 
> just a question
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In this incarnation, he's gone up like, eleven levels in badass and s a full blown Lord of Chaos instead of just a sorcerer. He's very likely in Doctor Fate's tier. He once again completely tossed around the teens. And even when Doctor ate, this time in a body capable of using magic properly binded him, Klarion casually undid the seal. 

He was pretty much just having a party in this episode.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Though one thing has always confused me about the Lords of Order and the Lords of Chaos. Just how powerful are they in the comics? They're supposed to be cosmic energy beings with no physical form, right? Isn't tht why they empower other people to do their thing for them? 

Also, the body used to become Doctor Fate needs to have good affinity for magic. I was never aware that Kent Nelson had this. I thought he was simply an occultist. Nice to know however.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 3, 2012)

A very very solid episode that tied up a loose story end and advanced the plot a bit


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Two dimensions? That caught me off guard. I nearly skipped the last bit of the first ten minutes  of the episode on YouTube because I thought it was replaying. They definitely handled the adults gone plot better than Justice League. Great episode.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Two dimensions? That caught me off guard. I nearly skipped the last bit of the first ten minutes  of the episode on YouTube because I thought it was replaying. They definitely handled the adults gone plot better than Justice League. Great episode.



Yeah I thought that was an interesting trick they used to tell the story!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

Thoughts:


*Spoiler*: __ 




- The animation felt a bit choppy, like they had spent all the budget making the other eps look nice and didn't have enough time to properly play out the scenes, The final fight felt very mediocre compared to the first battle against Klarion or the epic struggle against the Injustice League

- Maybe it was just how long I have been waiting for it but a lot of the lines, both in writing and delivery felt a bit awkward. That said I noticed it less as the ep went on so it might just be me.

- Implied holocaust: The death toll of dead children from plane crashes and car crashes alone must be HUGE

- I liked how the spell made sense: Rather than simply being able to wipe all out all adults Klarion is just 

- I kinda think this episode was supposed to set up Zatanna as a character but it kind of failed, in so far as developing her.

- Billy did better, being a tiny badass and less the man-child caricature from recent eps

- Klarion was also set up as a major threat, easily handling the team then walking off without a care

- Really glad there were consequences to the team abusing the helmet, it was getting old. Still, it felt less epic than it could have been. The team could probably have succeeded without Z putting it on. I would have been better if they were all inches from death and Fatanna was what turned it all around.

- Fatanna did look cool however

- Why didn't Artemis hug Zatanna? 

- While Z's character was poorly developed in this episode, a lot of interesting character possibilities have been set up for both her and Captain Marvel.

- Why isn't Z living with Bruce? They're just going to leave her in a cave with no adults just after she lost her father?

- Don't cry 

- Not a top tier ep but not a bad either


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DaLxf7ZnyE[/YOUTUBE]



I'm sorry I really do try to like this. But this is so lazy. As an monster of the week episode that was abysmal, as a "plot" episode that was .... i mean damn they waited a half a year to post _that_ 

Pink brings up the only mildly interesting thing that happened this episode 
- Implied holocaust: The death toll of dead children from plane crashes and car crashes alone must be HUGE

But your giving the writers too much credit.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Bluebeard said:


> Pay-off of the episode was excellent.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why? He's involved with the major badguys now! And he's seemingly pretty competent!



Emperor Joker said:


> pretty damn good episode in my opinion...interesting payoff at the end as well.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Eh, I think the league didn't know until just this episode. Hope there is fallout from them knowing Cap is just a kid.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Nice ep
> 
> just a question
> 
> ...



In the comics? Not that much

In the show? Very, especially since he's seemingly immortal, invulnerable and untrappable.

The way he brushed off the seal was very badass.



MunchKing said:


> That was a sad ending.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He is 

Could have been sadder though, kind of felt like they underplayed it



pussyking said:


> do they get to fight teenage versions of main villans?



Thank god no (There going to make a schooldays Batman at one point, urgh)



Level7N00b said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't a cop out, Zatara had to become Dr Fate's meat puppet. That's a serious consequence.

If anything I think the "The Helmet is the only option" aspect was under-played



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DCU is pretty inconsistent about rules for magic or it's cosmology, how demons and devils and angels and suchlike work. That said, magic based heroes and villains are generally pretty strong. Zatanna is sometimes called the strongest member of the League.



ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Two dimensions? That caught me off guard. I nearly skipped the last bit of the first ten minutes  of the episode on YouTube because I thought it was replaying. They definitely handled the adults gone plot better than Justice League. Great episode.



Yeah, I though it was repeating too.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 3, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Thoughts:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember that Megan and Conner live there full time too with Red Tornado so Zatana won't be there by herself


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Wuzzman strikes again. It was sorta nice knowing you Wuzz, bye.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Megan and Conner live there full time too with Red Tornado so Zatana won't be there by herself




*Spoiler*: __ 



RT is a machine and by his own admission doesn't fully understand humans or feelings, plus he often seems to be out

Conner takes first place in "Most messed up team-member" award

M'gann is good but she has her own problems, secrets and failings

It could be worse I guess but I think she'd be better off with an actual family and home.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the episode was repeating as well lol...and I was watching it when it premiered


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad that plot device is gone.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

Guh, the Helmet only made one appearance after its introduction and wasn't even totally necessary for victory then, stop whining.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why didn't M'gann have disappear too?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't M'gann have disappear too?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because M'gann is still a teenager in martian years, even if she would be a adult in human years


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2012)

Pink in relation to your question


*Spoiler*: __ 



 of leaving zatanna with batman instead of the teens, bats probably isn't the best father figure and I guess it would be easier for her to be surrounded by her friends , she would probably be more depressed if she was with bats


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Pink in relation to your question
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well the batman i grew up with would have been a great father figured. The current douche bats that sends robin out to fight BLACK ADAM... not so much.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 3, 2012)

Episode was alright. The pacing was too fast and i wanted a better look at the other magicians. Enjoyed Billy though. He looks almost exactly the same as he did in that superman short. Also good to see unmasked sportsmaster. Riddlers design isnt too hot though.

Next episode looks like its gonna be awesome. A solo episode with Wally vs Savage in a snowstorm.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 3, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's mainly because I wanted the Riddler to be independent of the Light.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's not important or powerful enough to act independently. If he wasn't working for them he wouldn't be in the show.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

I like how half this thread is in spoiler tags.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

'Tiz only polite


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Artemis not knowing a children's Nursery Rhyme is really telling about her childhood.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 3, 2012)

Did the shazam bolt thingy disintegrate the plane or something? How was the girl not hurt by that shit? 

I was annoyed at zatara for not trying to lie to fate. It seemed like he was to quick to spit out that magic promise.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> Did the shazam bolt thingy disintegrate the plane or something? How was the girl not hurt by that shit?
> 
> I was annoyed at zatara for not trying to lie to fate. It seemed like he was to quick to spit out that magic promise.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's more likely that the plane existed only in the kids world because it was technically owned by a Teenager. and when Batson became Marvel he crossed over and the plane didn't come with him.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 3, 2012)

I figured cause the adult version of that plan was still in the hangar. They were in the children's world version. hence why it wasn't there when Billy transformed and went to adult world.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Dude, put your post in spoiler tags.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Young Justice is awesome.  Needs more Black Canary though.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah thats definitely it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 3, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Well the batman i grew up with would have been a great father figured. The current douche bats that sends robin out to fight BLACK ADAM... not so much.



Yeah. It's not like Tim Drake didn't get tortured into insanity or anything.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

OH, BURN!

You just got burned Wuzzy-woo-woo

_B u r n e d_


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey it wasn't like batman told tim drake to go fight the joker solo while he handles the fodder.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Wuzzman, do you enjoy getting owned by Guy Gardiner on a regular basis?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Wuzzman, do you enjoy getting owned by Guy Gardiner on a regular basis?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 3, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Hey it wasn't like batman told tim drake to go fight the joker solo while he handles the fodder.



So? He still is putting a kid out there in a vulnerable position. It's kind of what being a superhero is about. But hey, totally not a douche. It's not like he didn't date a girl who was 15 years younger than him and completely push his sidekick and partner away to the point that he hasn't talked with him in years due to bitterness. It's not like he didn't completely alienate everyone around him over the years or anything.

No, no. I totally see how the one is douchier for sending Robin to fight against the Injustice League with a Martian, half-Kryptonian, Speedster, and Atlantean Sorceror/Soldier.

Total douchebag.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Major Spoiler in this link.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The episode was okay would figure after 3 months kid flash arm would have been healed  (kinda bullshit considering he should have an enhance healing factor which was demonstrated by the flash in doom) 
I kinda wish the other magic base villains were used properly

Also kid flash for next episode  




Batman does not raises whimps  hence fort he is a dad that fathers should aspire to be like.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Major Spoiler in this link.



I noticed that in the promos. I'm not really surprised after all the stuff we've seen, but it's weird for them to be so blatant about it before the episode debuts.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 3, 2012)

Hasnt that been out for a while now? New girl, superboy vs new clone and all that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 3, 2012)

They spoiled plenty of shit in the promos this morning.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

Hasn't the information that Rocket would be joining the team been around for a while now? I wouldn't really call that huge spoilers...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Guy, when are we going to get your review? Where is Ben Grimm?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 3, 2012)

I dunno. Maybe tomorrow? I'm generally busy on Saturdays. Those reviews generally take another sitting and I'm doing a dozen different things right now. I will get to it, though.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 3, 2012)

Why would Klarion transfer to the child's world. Isn't he older than like, everyone else in the series put together.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> So? He still is putting a kid out there in a vulnerable position. It's kind of what being a superhero is about. But hey, totally not a douche. It's not like he didn't date a girl who was 15 years younger than him and completely push his sidekick and partner away to the point that he hasn't talked with him in years due to bitterness. It's not like he didn't completely alienate everyone around him over the years or anything.
> 
> No, no. I totally see how the one is douchier for sending Robin to fight against the Injustice League with a Martian, half-Kryptonian, Speedster, and Atlantean Sorceror/Soldier.
> 
> Total douchebag.



TAS batman wasn't dating bat girl, dick broke away from batman because he disagreed with putting his girlfriend in danger. A decision he didn't have any right to make in the first place. Especially considering the only reason Dick was trained is because Bruce admitted to himself that he couldn't dissuade Dick Grayson from becoming robin after seeing the batcave. Fact is Batman only trained them and insisted they work under his shadow to keep them safe, simple because even without the training or support Dick, Tim, Barbra would go off be robin/batgirl and most likely get himself killed.

Speaking of Tim, TIM is the only reason why the bat family split apart. Bruce just watched his own adopted son die and leading him to push away those he trained for their own good. Then Bruce got old, which forced him out of the league and into retirement, breaking ties with his old colleagues was his way of not killing himself playing at batman with the batman beyond suit. 

Now lets consider the plan batman of young justice has. Send underpowered, under trained superheroes against...black adam (won't even bother counting the rest because again black adam, guy who trades punches with superman and wins...). I mean honestly no. Batman could have easily made a real team to fight the super villains if he was half as intelligent as the tas batman, but no he goes and sends a suicide squad with robin in it because their all good soldiers now ready to die for the cause. Sorry batman you le douche bag.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Why would Klarion transfer to the child's world. Isn't he older than like, everyone else in the series put together.



It's entirely possible he designed the spell so that it would take him there when it activated.

either that or subconciously he views himself as a child and when the spell started it took that into account


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

his body is stuck at an under age, that's all


----------



## Glued (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been here for a while, my father's visiting from Florida.

Anyways, saw the show. Young Justice is now going to fight Starro, a Galactic level threat, an eldritch abomination.

My only regret about the episode is that Superboy didn't bring Wolf to battle Klarion's cat. That would have been epic.





PS: About the upcoming superman vs the Elite movie. I don't know if it should be made. Manchester Black is one of the most stereotypical villains ever. The guy wears the Union Jack on his chest and speaks in a slurred British accent. It might offend some people and I know that England has Superman fans.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

So this episode



 Loved Wally's remark to MM
 They finally fixed the opening
 Cap was actually smart and didn't transform
 Funny how that spell got rid of ppl 18 or older. Guess those wizards all think that when you hit 18, you are an adult.
 Awww SB has a soft spot for babies
 And wtf, why they actually going around to houses to take children that would take forever and they would never get everyone. Waste of time and energy. This shit is all over the planet.
 You know all those teenage villians can cause some real drama right now while the adults are gone.
 Who is Amber?
 How is it that SB always gets teh animals/beasts to fight?
 To me it seems like Fate is being downplayed. Wasn't he more powerful in the Justice League. I just feel like he is so underwhelming in this series. You would think he would do something else other than shoot beams at the purple shield with all those spells and knowledge he has.
 Where is my Robin/Batman hug?
 Ugh, why is the Riddler in that group?
 Is that the same tentacle from the Aqualad episode?
 

All in all, not a bad episode. Ill murder some bitches if I see a break soon.
Does Zat have a mother? What happened to her?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 3, 2012)

A not surprisingly cool episode of Young Justice. I've always felt like Zatara would have made a cool Dr. Fate, and I'm surprised it never actually happened in the comics.

Edit: Also, <3 Artemis


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So this episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yes that is the tentacle from the starfish that black manta tried to steal.

I guess they were tired of using joker all the time so they went with riddler for a batman villain. 

Batman doesnt give hugs to robin he gets brofists.

The Dr. Fate in JLU was different they did not mention him being a lord of order or the entity of the helmet . Also he had better dialog in the JLU , he had a few good feats but didnt show much offensive power in the series.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yes that is the tentacle from the starfish that black manta tried to steal.
> 
> I guess they were tired of using joker all the time so they went with riddler for a batman villain.
> 
> ...



Where the fuck is my brofist then? Don't offscreen that shit. It is important! 

Also that is what I am talking about. HE has all this knowledge and power and all he does is shoot beams from his hands on this show.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> TAS batman wasn't dating bat girl,



Yes, he did. His inability to settle down was part of the reason why they grew apart. I thought this was well-known, as she confirms in a _Batman Beyond_ episode.



> dick broke away from batman because he disagreed with putting his girlfriend in danger. A decision he didn't have any right to make in the first place.



Let's just ignore Dick pleading with Batman not to beat the shit out of a guy during an interrogation in front of his own fucking family, the fact that Bruce missed Dick's college graduation, or that the whole thing about Barbara was not really about Barbara but about a lack of respect towards Dick that had been building for a long time and had finally boiled over. Those would probably make him seem like a huge douche, and we wouldn't want to destroy your arguments with facts immediately when you do it so well with your own arguments.

A decision Dick doesn't have any right to make in the first place, right? So because Barbara wants to put herself in danger, it's her choice, right?

So then you shouldn't have any problem with Dick in YJ deciding to take the mission, right? Since it's his decision and all, so who is Batman to deny him to help out in the way he best can?



> Especially considering the only reason Dick was trained is because Bruce admitted to himself that he couldn't dissuade Dick Grayson from becoming robin after seeing the batcave. Fact is Batman only trained them and insisted they work under his shadow to keep them safe, simple because even without the training or support Dick, Tim, Barbra would go off be robin/batgirl and most likely get himself killed.



And this is different from Young Justice Batman because...? In all honesty, Young Justice Batman seems far, far more concerned with Dick's mental health and well-being than TAS Batman. He comes off as far warmer and more fatherly than TAS Batman ever did; it was far more of a partnership there, which is understandable. Hell, Bruce seems to have a lot more faith in Dick's judgment and abilities in YJ than TAS.

And none of this absolves him of any responsibility with Tim's torture. You can't have it both ways: either Tim and Dick say what missions they have, in which they are in control of their destiny and it's not Batman's fault... or Batman is responsible for their well-being, in which he is just as responsible for putting Tim into harm's way as he is putting Dick.

Either way, you're still fucking wrong.



> Speaking of Tim, TIM is the only reason why the bat family split apart. Bruce just watched his own adopted son die and leading him to push away those he trained for their own good.



Uh, no. Barbara left because Bruce wouldn't settle down. Tim left for obvious reasons. And Dick was gone long before then. Get your facts straight.



> Then Bruce got old, which forced him out of the league and into retirement, breaking ties with his old colleagues was his way of not killing himself playing at batman with the batman beyond suit.



Uh, no. I don't know what _Batman Beyond_ episodes you watched in your mind, but the fact of the matter is that he did exactly what you said he wasn't doing: killing himself with the Batman suit. It took him _having a heart attack and grabbing a hand gun_ to convince him to retire. The fact of the matter is that Bruce got more and more distant and selfish as he grew older. His obsession with "the mission" tore him away from people he cared about (the biggest being Barbara). It was only when he went against one of his most sacred rules that he decided to retire, and that doesn't explain why he never attempted to reconnect. Instead, he just grew into a bitter, lonely old man.



> Now lets consider the plan batman of young justice has. Send underpowered, under trained superheroes against...black adam (won't even bother counting the rest because again black adam, guy who trades punches with superman and wins...).



Yes, and he isn't nearly as strong or overpowered as he is in the comics. Sure, he can wreck the team (and does)... but they aren't trying to beat him. They are holding him off so Robin and MM can destroy the plant-controlling machine. After that they rather predictably lost, before busting out the Helm of Fate backup.

And again, you talk about "underpowered", but it's still a half-Kryptonian (who is an utter tank), a powerful Martian telepath/telekinetic, an Atlantean Sorceror-Soldier, and a Speedster. They certainly won't beat the Injustice League, but they are hardly "underpowered". Even non-powered people like Robin and Artemis held their own... and that's all they were to do. Destroy the thing (Which they did) and then hold until relieved.



> I mean honestly no. Batman could have easily made a real team to fight the super villains if he was half as intelligent as the tas batman,



And allow for thousands of civilian casualties. The number of Leaguers it would take to take out the Injustice League would mean that some places would be left unguarded; hate to say it, but the Young Justice team, all bunched together, would be a more inefficient use of resources than more Leaguers spread out further. With the plan they had, they simply needed to destroy their way of controlling the thing, and they used subterfuge, distraction, and even the ease of their own capture as a way of getting past the Injustice League. They even had a desperation backup plan which probably would have worked out.

He decided that it was more important to risk the lives of the kids to save thousands of civilians, and they understood that _because they are *heroes*_. It's what they do; put themselves at risk to help people. He had enough faith in the team in their strength and planning that they could do what they needed to do. And you know what? Faith rewarded. They did what they needed to do, held until relieved, and saved the fucking day.

Batman made a hard choice. It turned out to be the right one.



> but no he goes and sends a suicide squad with robin in it because their all good soldiers now ready to die for the cause.



Which is why they failed and all die- Oh. Wait. They didn't, because they didn't directly assault the place and relied on delaying and misdirecting them rather than outright beating them. You know, relying on an actual plan rather than just rushing them with the league and letting a bunch of cities get destroyed?



> Sorry batman you le douche bag.



Again:

- Guy who put Tim in suit, which in turn got him tortured by the Joker.
- Guy who pushed away his partner of years by completely not respecting him and putting a wedge between the two with his selfishness and inconsiderate actions.
- Guy who dated a far younger and impressionable Batgirl, then pushed her away (like Dick) because of his obsession with "the mission".
- Guy who, after retiring, is too fucking stubborn to apologize (a plot point of the Batman Beyond series!) and reconcile with the people who worked and bled with him.

That's not the douche. The douche is the guy who

- Takes a personal interest in the problems of Robin and attempts to act as a true fatherly figure to him.
- Respects Robin and the team enough to allow them to also work out their own problems when appropriate (such as allowing them to pick their own leadership).
- Will put the team in a dangerous situation because he has faith in their abilities that they will be able to succeed despite the odds.

I suppose YJ Batman needs to completely disrespect the team some more, drive a team-member or two off, and perhaps date Artemis when she turns 18. That'll totally make him less of a douche!

And just to say, despite all his flaws I still love the TAS Batman. But recognize that, as noble as he can be, he can still be a huge douche. It's part of what makes him such an interesting character.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 4, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Guh, the Helmet only made one appearance after its introduction and wasn't even totally necessary for victory then, stop whining.



They used it 3 times in the first season. Once was more than enough. And from what I remember, it was necessary. If it wasn't, why would they use it?


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yes that is the tentacle from the starfish that black manta tried to steal.
> 
> I guess they were tired of using joker all the time so they went with riddler for a batman villain.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In YJ, Nabu seems to control the body, while in JL, Kent is most certainly in control. And I believe in one episode, there was a slight mention of the Lords of Order.

But, JLU Fate had his own version of the Defenders. What's better than that? :33


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> They used it 3 times in the first season. Once was more than enough. And from what I remember, it was necessary. If it wasn't, why would they use it?



I'm glad it's gone as well, and I'm glad that the costs hinted at finally had to be paid (Especially in the way it went down). How often do you have a plot device turn into a character, though? 



Level7N00b said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The JLU Fate was more of a retired and disillusioned Superhero who found a calling healing people again with his little Defenders group (There are a lot of Marvel references in JL/U. I'm still finding them after rewatching episodes!). He was less the Lord of Order and more of a spiritual guide. Still awesome, though a bit more pacifistic.

YJ Fate comes off more one of the Guardians of the Universe; cold and focused on the task at hand. It's a different take that hopefully is explored a bit more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That he had a wife and he was voiced by that smexy actor from the mummy.  :33


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

But he is pretty weak to me in this show. All I have seen him do is shoot beams from his hands and make people disappear with him. He doesn't seem that powerful in YJ. Many people can do that, what makes him so special in this series? Unless I forgot an episode of YJ where did something else.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But he is pretty weak to me in this show. All I have seen him do is shoot beams from his hands and make people disappear with him. He doesn't seem that powerful in YJ. Many people can do that, what makes him so special in this series? Unless I forgot an episode of YJ where did something else.



The thing is they always try to make his spells cast off with his trade mark symbol so they must be limited to what he can do. Personally I would like to see him doing some small scale reality warping .


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 4, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'm glad it's gone as well, and I'm glad that the costs hinted at finally had to be paid (Especially in the way it went down). How often do you have a plot device turn into a character, though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I wouldn't mind the Zatara-Fate being an ongoing plotline. And I hope Zatanna joins the Team.

Red Arrow was sent to the adult world, but the adults wanted to put him on the kids team. He's stuck in the middle.

I'm also looking forward to the New Years episode.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But he is pretty weak to me in this show. All I have seen him do is shoot beams from his hands and make people disappear with him. He doesn't seem that powerful in YJ. Many people can do that, what makes him so special in this series? Unless I forgot an episode of YJ where did something else.



I think circumstances dictate that he's pretty powerful. Remember that the only person keeping the spell sustained on the kid's side was Klarion; meanwhile, it took for the four of the biggest sorcerers around to keep it going on the other side. Wotan seemed pretty freaked out about him when he fought as time went on.

Plus we have yet to really catch Fate at a high level; he's been limited two times (Wally, Zatanna) and he barely got to stretch his legs in the other battle. I think it's too early to judge how powerful he is beyond using Klarion as a baseline.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

That is what I was referring to, "scratch the surface" kinda thing. If that is the case, he needs to stop scratching the surface, and go all out from the beg, no holding back, to make him look weak. I wanna see more than beams emitting from your hand with the fate symbol. And he was even fused with Zat, so he should have shown some more magic abilities than the ones he did. Lol at one point, Fate, and all the other members of the league were banging on teh shield to break it, and it still wasn't broken. Even with Fate on your side, you couldn't break though that shield fast enough, if you have some sick feats?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2012)

The show needs more Atlantian sorcery and more aquaman wife


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> They used it 3 times in the first season. Once was more than enough. And from what I remember, it was necessary. If it wasn't, why would they use it?



The first time was it's introduction, it was the focal point of the episode.

The third time was the conclusion of its arc. You can't call it a deus ex machina _because Zatara had to pay with his immortal soul._ There was  a pretty serious cost to using it.

As for the second time 1) Fatelad was totally awesome and 2) It sets up the lack of patience Nabu has. Once was bad enough and twice was a annoy but when he finally got a good host like Zatanna he wasn't gonna let go



Lee Min Jung said:


> But he is pretty weak to me in this show. All I have seen him do is shoot beams from his hands and make people disappear with him. He doesn't seem that powerful in YJ. Many people can do that, what makes him so special in this series? Unless I forgot an episode of YJ where did something else.



Given all his fights have been in brand new hosts unused to his power and really not up to his level I think he's been damn awesome. Also I should point out he's 2/2 over Klarion despite being held back by his host in both cases.



Huey Freeman said:


> The show needs more Atlantian sorcery and more aquaman wife



Her name is Mera and she is > Aquaman


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2012)

It's like Guy Gardner has Wuzzman on speed dial. Doesn't even get lazy with the responses.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

According to Greg a character called Crimson Avenger was the first super hero of _Earth 16_ to go public.


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Her name is Mera and she is > Aquaman*



Not really, considering that Aquaman has beaten Eldritch abominations, White Martians and killed Gods.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 4, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Not really, considering that Aquaman has beaten Eldritch abominations, White Martians and killed Gods.



Yeah, but Mera is Mera and she is > Aquaman

Anyone who doesn't believe me should read the New 52 Aquaman series

Which should be renamed Mera


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2012)

DAMN YOU GEOFF JOHNS!!!


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> DAMN YOU GEOFF JOHNS!!!



Someone should right-click + Google search this quote and report back on the results of their hilarious findings if any exist.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 4, 2012)

Jus t remembered that we're supposed to see blaqualads parents. If the team doesnt run up against ocean master in episode 24 we're probably gonna have to wait till the next season. 
I wish that this show would release a databook or something. Character ages, how long the heroes have been active; i love those little facts. Id also want to see the heroes in their street clothes.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2012)

I liked the added touch of Calvin not being overly affected by lightning


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> .
> I wish that this show would release a databook or something. Character ages, how long the heroes have been active; i love those little facts. Id also want to see the heroes in their street clothes.





Everything you need right here.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> Jus t remembered that we're supposed to see blaqualads parents. If the team doesnt run up against ocean master in episode 24 we're probably gonna have to wait till the next season.
> I wish that this show would release a databook or something. Character ages, how long the heroes have been active; i love those little facts. *Id also want to see the heroes in their street clothes*.



? 

We see them in their street clothes all the time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 4, 2012)

Calvin ?____?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 4, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Calvin ?____?



Calvin Durham (Aqualad's "Father") -> Cal Durham -> Kaldur'ahm

He's also actually done the "Lightning Absorption" thing twice, I believe.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 4, 2012)

'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
	white-space: nowrap;
	cursor: pointer;
}
.vbmenu_option a:l


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 4, 2012)

@ThePseudo:  id like a hard copy of the info. Also more info on the league forming and other pieces of info irrelevant to the actual series.
@masamune: i mean guys like green arrow and black canary.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Calvin Durham (Aqualad's "Father") -> Cal Durham -> Kaldur'ahm
> 
> He's also actually done the "Lightning Absorption" thing twice, I believe.



If you mean Kaldur, he grabbed Wotan's lightning before donning the helm and he did it to Klarion but failed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

So who has rights on bluebettle since I never seen him in a JLU , or TT I mean he should be around the team age.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Blue Beetle would be cool, but he'd definitely be a huge powerhouse for the team. He's basically alien iron man.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 5, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> So who has rights on bluebettle since I never seen him in a JLU , or TT I mean he should be around the team age.



They're evidently planning a tv series for him so I doubt YJ can use him.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Aren't they planning a live action tv series for him? That shouldn't make the character unavailable in a cartoon.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not really sold on the riddler's character design but hey it's the riddler and I love that guy.

Hopefully they got a good VA for him.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 5, 2012)

I like how aqualad has completed schooling and served in the military but is still labeled a child by the spell.
@latinum i think he gets lines in  terrors if you want to hear his voice.


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 5, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I'm not really sold on the riddler's character design but hey it's the riddler and I love that guy.
> 
> Hopefully they got a good VA for him.



He was in the 'Terrors' episode. Episode 11, I believe. 



			
				The motherflippin' Riddler said:
			
		

> 'No one can say the Riddler goes where he's not wanted'



I only now got the Belle Reve name for the prison. Belle R?ve = nice dream. It fits. To be fair, the English pronunciation threw me off. 

And to think that my second language is French.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> I like how aqualad has completed schooling and served in the military but is still labeled a child by the spell.
> @latinum i think he gets lines in  terrors if you want to hear his voice.



He does?

Fucking hiatus I have forgotten so much lol.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm glad the comics cleared up how Batman was able to defeat Clayface with just a taser. And am I the only one who though The Team's fight Clayface was a training simulation?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 5, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I'm not really sold on the riddler's character design but hey it's the riddler and I love that guy.
> 
> Hopefully they got a good VA for him.



His voice actor is someone called Dave Franco.

As for his design, it could be worse:

*Spoiler*: _Riddler from the 2004 series The Batman. View at own risk._


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 5, 2012)

So, who's the black girl from the trailers? I've never seen her before or I may have but just don't recognize her redesign. Is she milestone? I wonder if her inclusion is a nod to the late great Dwayne McDuffie, it's hard to believe he's dead.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> So, who's the black girl from the trailers? I've never seen her before or I may have but just don't recognize her redesign. Is she milestone? I wonder if her inclusion is a nod to the late great Dwayne McDuffie, it's hard to believe he's dead.



Rocket I believe her name is...and yeah she's a milestone creation. she's been in a few episodes as brief cameos already (The Injustice League episode where she appeared alongside Icon as well as the episode Failsafe)


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Blue Beetle would be cool, but he'd definitely be a huge powerhouse for the team. He's basically alien iron man.



That doesn't mean much in this show. In this show we have a half kryptonian that can't even lift a bus. A Captain Marvel that got his butt kicked by an elephant.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 5, 2012)

(I would love to see Blue Beetle in the show. T.T)

That was a good episode, I thought at least. I hope the comics will clear up who Amber is, if not, I'll do the searching then. (don't want to spoil it for myself xD).

I was expecting Captain Marvel to transform and disappear (thought he was kinda dumb), glad he didn't. I kinda like him.



> Young Justice is awesome. Needs more Black Canary though.


Agreed, love her. :33


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The first time was it's introduction, it was the focal point of the episode.
> 
> The third time was the conclusion of its arc. You can't call it a deus ex machina _because Zatara had to pay with his immortal soul._ There was  a pretty serious cost to using it.
> 
> ...



Agree to disagree. I'm seriously glad they don't have it anymore. It gave The Team an easy way out of tough situations.

I wouldn't say Mera's stronger than Aquaman. We still haven't seen his tridents abilities.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2012)

As long as Klarion is around Nabu won't stay gone. He's the only one capable of stopping him.

The only difference now is they'll change from "We can't use the Helmet!" to "We can't ask for Nabu's help!"


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2012)

So is Red Arrow joining the team in Insecurity?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wasn't Rocket in that episode as well? Another brief cameo?



Terra Branford said:


> That was a good episode, I thought at least. I hope the comics will clear up who Amber is, if not, I'll do the searching then. (don't want to spoil it for myself xD).



I just thought she was just another character from the Captain Marvel comics (or is that the Shazam comics?). In the same episode we get mentions of two of his enemies (Ibac and Sabac) and a cameo by Commisioner Gordon. Alfred shows up in earlier episodes without much explanation or being named.

The show just acts like these characters have always been there, and they don't need to give them explanations. Helps with the worldbuilding if nothing else.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 6, 2012)

I never said Mera was stronger than Aquaman, just more awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2012)

Just watched the episode, and I definitely don't see it as a cop out. I mean losing Z losing her dad is kind of a huge trade off.

Although it'd be nice if Doc Fate could at least give him a day every once in a while.

Like every episode, I wish Robin was a bit more focused on (the 2 unpowered teammates getting knocked out right away was kind of annoying) but overall it wasn't a bad episode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2012)

Batman will fight Darkseid one on one before robin does any damage with a batarang.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2012)

Did you not see homefront? 60% of that episode was Robin being awesome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Did you not see homefront? 60% of that episode was Robin being awesome.



Replace Robin with dat Artemis. Artemis boot is more effective than robin.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 6, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Like every episode, I wish Robin was a bit more focused on (the 2 unpowered teammates getting knocked out right away was kind of annoying) but overall it wasn't a bad episode.


why is this annoying?itd be stupid for them to last too long.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, its annoying in the sense that you have to wonder why _they_ didn't realize that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2012)

I dunno, it just seemed like they didn't know what to do with them so they just took them out of the fight as soon as possible, and to me it wasn't subtle at all that that's why they were taken out.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 6, 2012)

Teen Titan's Robin was weird as hell. How he was able to go toe toe with Superpowered individuals was hilarious.  

Young Justice's Clayface>Teen Titan's Clayface.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2012)

Well yeah, the guys behind TT were kind of uncreative when it came to Robin, so they just gave him super strength and had him wreck everybody.

Judo flipping Cinderblock was probably the most obvious example.

But Robin can still take some superpowered foes head on (and part of his character is doing just that), he just has to do it smarter.


----------



## hehey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I wouldn't say Mera's stronger than Aquaman. We still haven't seen his tridents abilities.



what abilities?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2012)

hehey said:


> what abilities?



It was owned by Poseidon so it like most god weapons has someinate abilities in it...we don't know what they are yet in this new continuity or how he got the trident either as Peter David's Aquaman run has more than likely been retconned away


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 6, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I dunno, it just seemed like they didn't know what to do with them so they just took them out of the fight as soon as possible, and to me it wasn't subtle at all that that's why they were taken out.


isnt klarion a lord of chaos? i dont even know what that means and i know that karate and arrows shouldn't do to much damage.


Emperor Joker said:


> It was owned by Poseidon so it like most god weapons has someinate abilities in it...we don't know what they are yet in this new continuity or how he got the trident either as Peter David's Aquaman run has more than likely been retconned away


has aquaman been shown with this trident? he may not have it in this show.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Batman will fight Darkseid one on one before robin does any damage with a batarang.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16UTADpFznY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> isnt klarion a lord of chaos? i dont even know what that means and i know that karate and arrows shouldn't do to much damage.



And yet they still made sure to show batman escaping from and blowing up trees.

I agree with you that I don't know what they would actually do, but the writers should come up with something for them to do. It's not like you can have them just not participating or getting knocked out whenever a threat out of their level shows up.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 6, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And yet they still made sure to show batman escaping from and blowing up trees. I agree with you that I don't know what they would actually do, but the writers should come up with something for them to do. It's not like you can have them just not participating or getting knocked out whenever a threat out of their level shows up.


 didnt know that weird tree guy was at klarions level. Even then escaping a tree doesnt really do anything besides look cool (and batman is a lot stronger). They dont have powers so they cant always be useful against that level. They'll still have their moments though like with blockbuster and those red robots.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2012)

Fair enough. I guess to me the issue is that when I saw it I didn't think "Oh Robin and Artemis got knocked out." but instead went right to "Guess they didn't know what to do with Robin and Artemis."


----------



## Bringer (Mar 6, 2012)

Teen Titans speedy was just ridiculous 

His bow has unlimited arrows. I actually watched the episode when Teen Titans fought Titans East and I counted how much arrows Speedy had.....and he used three times of what he had.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 6, 2012)

Finally got to watch the episode. It was pretty good and a fitting return for the series. The description for it seemed kind of cliche but the twist with the two worlds was nicely done.

At first when Dr. Fate showed up again I thought it was just Zatanna doing an illusion spell to trick Clarion which I thought would have been pretty clever (in buying time at least). Then when I realized she actually put on the helmet I was kind of annoyed that they were using Fate again since Zatanna would obviously get out of it somehow (although I had my doubts). But when Zatara showed up I realized he would probably trade his life for hers, which is a fitting sacrifice and also does a good job showing how serious the whole Dr. Fate thing is, since they seemed to get out of it pretty easily the other two times.

It's funny how Billy is actual MORE badass when he's not Captain Marvel. He seemed a bit more mature too. But to be fair, I'm judging him as Captain Marvel when he's been interacting with the kids and he understandably acts more his age with them. But yea, he was pretty impressive this episode.



Lee Min Jung said:


> That is what I was referring to, "scratch the surface" kinda thing. If that is the case, he needs to stop scratching the surface, and go all out from the beg, no holding back, to make him look weak. I wanna see more than beams emitting from your hand with the fate symbol. And he was even fused with Zat, so he should have shown some more magic abilities than the ones he did. Lol at one point, Fate, and all the other members of the league were banging on teh shield to break it, and it still wasn't broken. Even with Fate on your side, you couldn't break though that shield fast enough, if you have some sick feats?



To be fair, they did mention that his power was split between dimensions at that point. Since Fate is presumably an adult then it's a safe assumption that MOST of his power was on the other side.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 6, 2012)

Compare to the kind of love Robin and Artemis is getting , I much rather see Kid Flash use properly either than fetch this , or catch this teammate or running into a fist.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Compare to the kind of love Robin and Artemis is getting , I much rather see Kid Flash use properly either than fetch this , or catch this teammate or running into a fist.



a few more days man. he should be awesome in the next episode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 6, 2012)

So, uh, what was the thing in the box ?


----------



## Darc (Mar 6, 2012)

pretty good ep


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 6, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> So, uh, what was the thing in the box ?



It's part of the  from the Atlantis episode. If you want to spoil what the alien is, click on the link.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Compare to the kind of love Robin and Artemis is getting , I much rather see Kid Flash use properly either than fetch this , or catch this teammate or running into a fist.



Compared to that love kid flash is ripe for getting his knee caps blow off and being the teams oracle.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 6, 2012)

hehey said:


> what abilities?



Hydrokinesis and/or electrokinesis probably.

I think Aquaman had a trident before the reboot, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 7, 2012)

Guys I have a question, how powerful is nekron? is he more powerful than lets say, mephisto in his own realm?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2012)

@Guy Gardner :

I spoiled it for myself.  It wasn't much though, but I'll still see it as surprising, I'm sure.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 7, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Guys I have a question, how powerful is nekron? is he more powerful than lets say, mephisto in his own realm?



Wiki sez:



> The limitations of Nekron's powers are unknown. Geoff Johns has described him as the most powerful dark force in the DC Universe. He has displayed the ability to raise the dead, kill (even Guardians) with a touch, fire bolts of black lightning and grow without limit. He is also capable of fighting against universal forces like the Life Entity, who was bonded with Sinestro. Nekron also has incredible durability and reality warping powers, as he was able to withstand a blast from the Anti-Monitor and send him back to the anti-matter universe.



I don't remember the killing Guardians part but he did fight White Lantern Sinestro and take on the Anti-Monitor (albeit severely injured).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't try to find any consistency in the DCU's magic or cosmology because there isn't any.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 7, 2012)

Amazonian magic seems to be OP though didn't wondy repel omega beams with her bracelets?

although I guess omega beams aren't that consistent either


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2012)

During Peter David's run, Aquaman's trident could kill beings more powerful than Superman such as Triton or Poseidon.

But Geoff Johns has slaughtered the entire Aquaman family and retconned Aquaman's divorce. Geoff has gone straight up Silver Age.

However Aquaman in the reboot caused an avalanche of boulder underwater simply by throwing his trident at the ground.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Compared to that love kid flash is ripe for getting his knee caps blow off and being the teams oracle.



Young Justice Kid Flash has problems fighting...ninjas.


----------



## Darc (Mar 7, 2012)

Who were those other magicians with that Lord of Chaos boy anyway? 

Also, I thought Beast Boy was joining the team? Now its going to be some random black girl named Rocket? weak




Onomatopoeia said:


> His voice actor is someone called Dave Franco.
> 
> As for his design, it could be worse:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Riddler from the 2004 series The Batman. View at own risk._


I remember this, what were they thinking? 

Not sure how Riddler convo came up cause besides the prison ep has he done anything else this show?


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2012)

I need my green lantern with its planet busting, ftl combat, ub3r h4xx and galactic level mind raping.

Where is my green lantern?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 7, 2012)

Darc said:


> Who were those other magicians with that Lord of Chaos boy anyway?



- , a JSA villain.

- , a powerful sorcerer who is a classic enemy of the Justice League.

- , a powerful druid within the DCU.

- , an enemy of Dr Fate.

They are pretty big heavy hitters for the magical side of the DCU.



> Also, I thought Beast Boy was joining the team? Now its going to be some random black girl named Rocket? weak



Frankly, I'm kind of glad Beast Boy hasn't appeared. I never really liked him. And Rocket isn't random; she's the sidekick to . It's nice to see the integration of Milestone Characters beyond Static.


----------



## Darc (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks GG and yeah I'm not a big Beast Boy fan but I guess cause I know of him its easier to get use to lol.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 7, 2012)

Where is that review Guy?!?!?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

This episode was kind of meh.

I didn't like how Klarion sounded like he was whispering the whole time.

Highlights were definitely Captain Marvel/Billy and Doctor Fate.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 7, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> - , a JSA villain.
> 
> - , a powerful sorcerer who is a classic enemy of the Justice League.
> 
> ...



naming them makes their ass kicking pretty pathetic...


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2012)

Felix Faust is a loser, in the original 52 he was introduces as a loser. No one wants his soul and I mean nobody. He's pretty much a bitch.

Though he did troll Black Adam hard. I mean really hard. He made Black Adam believe that Black Adam had stripped away the flesh of his wife by abusing magic when in reality Faust is keeping Isis's soul captive. 

I wonder if Adam has figured out what that weasel did to him.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 7, 2012)

i like how all your posts are about obscure shit from comics ben grimm.


Darc said:


> Who were those other magicians with that Lord of Chaos boy anyway?
> 
> Also, I thought Beast Boy was joining the team? Now its going to be some random black girl named Rocket? weak


holy shit, rocket is black?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright, alright. I've been writing a lot lately and I'm still behind from my vacation. So, abridged. I might add stuff in later posts, but here's a brief look...


*Spoiler*: __ 



- First off, let's start with the setting. For those of you who don't know, Roanoke Island was the setting of the first real colonial mystery: The disappearance of the Roanoke Colony. It was a British colony whose settlers went missing when the British arrived to resupply it after going to war with the Spanish. A place where a mass disappearance occurred to power a magical disappearance spell?
- Also, Klarion has his own connection to Roanoke. The colonists who lived there supposedly reappeared underground in a place called Limbo Town, turning into the witchfolk that Klarion belongs to. A double reference, I suppose.
- I've already talked about the guys who appeared. While they aren't Eclipso or Mordru, they aren't too bad. In a direct fight against the Justice League, though, they are kind of boned; guys like Faust rely on trickery to do things.
- "Wir sind die Pieper von Hamelin." At least, that's what it sounds like. Looks like they are saying "We are the Pipers from Hamelin", referencing the Pied Piper of Hamelin who took away all the children of the town of Hamelin after 
-  and  reference.
- Credit to Robin for pulling of continuity footage. This show doesn't like to waste moments.
- The nature of this magic is... weird. It essentially splits the dimensions into two, like creating an alternate timeline. That's pretty fucking powerful stuff, but it leads to some weird questions I'll get to later, and my own explanation.
- Billy Batson: Professional badass. I've really enjoyed his portrayal, and it's nice to see him finally get a real focus. I love the line "Billy Batson... has the courage of Billy Batson", as it shows that it isn't just the powers, but the person.
- However, I'm not _fully_ convinced that the League realizes that he's a kid after this. All they know is that he has a way of traveling into the other dimension, but there's no mention of them knowing he's a kid. Maybe they'll go into it in the next episode.
- I actually liked the use of the Dr. Fate helmet; it makes _sense_ that it'd be used here against Fate's greatest foe. The important thing is that the consequences which were hinted at previous are finally executed here. The twist with Zatara is wonderfully done.
- Here's the weird part: If the dimensions were split and things were moved, how would that merge? For example, the whole thing where the girl falls out of the plane, that's because the plane wasn't in the air in the other world. So now there is a plane on the ground and a plane in the air. How do you remerge that? Here's my theory, and why there probably wasn't a bunch of mass death out there; when there was a massive disparity between two objects, it reset them to where they previously were when the event started, like a partial system restore. Planes in the air would be put back to their previous point like they were, people who are standing in the same place as another person would be moved, etc. You'll still get some deaths (Losing people even for a few hours is absolutely dangerous), but not the massive scale it would likely be.
- And all that for a piece of Starro. I suppose when you can't be contained, you just don't care about who you lose.



Overall? A good episode. It's not exactly my favorite, but it's got a lot of great parts (Batson and Fate) and it's solid overall.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 7, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> - However, I'm not _fully_ convinced that the League realizes that he's a kid after this. All they know is that he has a way of traveling into the other dimension, but there's no mention of them knowing he's a kid. Maybe they'll go into it in the next episode.



I'm pretty sure Bats knows, judging by how he responded to Cap in this episode. (Was that already established?). But I too doubt whether the rest of the league knows. Although it shouldn't be too hard to figure out based on how he normally acts (although he probably acts much different around the league) and the fact that he could travel between the dimensions.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2012)

Rocket? I've never heard of her, but if she's joining, I hope she's awesome.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 8, 2012)

Darc said:


> Who were those other magicians with that Lord of Chaos boy anyway?
> 
> Also, I thought Beast Boy was joining the team? Now its going to be some random black girl named Rocket? weak
> 
> ...



While I wasn't crazy about the Riddler's gothic look, Robert Englund still did a good job with him.



> Young Justice's Clayface>Teen Titan's Clayface



TT had a Clayface? Don't you mean Plasmus?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I'm pretty sure Bats knows, judging by how he responded to Cap in this episode. (Was that already established?). But I too doubt whether the rest of the league knows. Although it shouldn't be too hard to figure out based on how he normally acts (although he probably acts much different around the league) and the fact that he could travel between the dimensions.



I just hope that now that the team knows we'll see Billy interacting with the team more. Misplaced made me like him a lot more, mainly because of how awesome billy is. The courage of billy batson line was probably my favorite line of the whole episode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 8, 2012)

Coincidentally the only good one.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh you


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Felix Faust is a loser, in the original 52 he was introduces as a loser. No one wants his soul and I mean nobody. He's pretty much a bitch.
> 
> Though he did troll Black Adam hard. I mean really hard. He made Black Adam believe that Black Adam had stripped away the flesh of his wife by abusing magic when in reality Faust is keeping Isis's soul captive.
> 
> I wonder if Adam has figured out what that weasel did to him.



I actually felt sorry for Faust when he got trolled hard by Ralph Dibny at the end of 52. 

Just a little.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think Batman knew who Captain Marvel really was, even if the rest of the League might not. I kindof assumed that Batman knew for a while, given their previous interactions (like when Marvel wanted to go with the team to fight the Injustice Gang and Batman told him no- it sounded like he was talking to a kid, which he was). 

And more importantly, he's Batman.

Also, I think its actually that the Adult world was the "real" world. I don't think there was a resetting or anything, since it would be kind of arbitary that, for instance, the Light still got Starro and stuff but other things didn't happen. Everyone certainly seems to _remember_ what happened, but the way it ended (like when Billy went back to his...uncle?) made it seem like the kids were returning rather than the other way round. If its the Adult world then there should have been plenty of panic, but very few accidents.

If the spell is meant to be a Pied Piper reference, then that fits in too. Klarion was stealing the children, rather than separating the adults from the kids.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

While I'm at it:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LLb0jNT8VA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYP8iOESAEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

I love you man!


----------



## Darc (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone got a site to watch DC animated Movies? Trying to see some.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Darc said:


> Anyone got a site to watch DC animated Movies? Trying to see some.



dailymotion.com.

Here's a link to the newest one, _Justice League: Doom._


----------



## Darc (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe this episode we'll find out if _Doom_ is canon to YJ or not.

I kind of hope at least future movies are, even (or preferably) if it doesn't make much of an impact on either.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 8, 2012)

They're not: Only YJ is canon to YJ


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmm, I'll have to wait for more peaks at the Coldhearted episode, those didn't do much for me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 8, 2012)

I liked those previews...

Was Wally carrying a donor-organ box on his back?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2012)

They were good, but too short for me to get much out of. The second was better, though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 8, 2012)

What wally useful? I thought hell froze over.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They're not: Only YJ is canon to YJ



_Crisis_ definitely isn't, but _Doom_ could just about fit. 

Unless something official has been said.

Even then, I'd like to see what the Justice League of this verse get up to in future movies. Doesn't even have to have more than an offhanded mention of the YJ team; I'm just curious.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 8, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> _Crisis_ definitely isn't, but _Doom_ could just about fit.
> 
> Unless something official has been said.
> 
> Even then, I'd like to see what the Justice League of this verse get up to in future movies. Doesn't even have to have more than an offhanded mention of the YJ team; I'm just curious.



apparently bane and batman have never even fought in this universe.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 8, 2012)

Well Dick was Nightwing during Knightfall. Like Greg says: This is early days in the DCU and things are gloriously different: No Speed Force, lots of martians, different line-ups in the "Titans".

The willingness to re-write comics canon in this series is one of the best things about it. I mean what has more dramatic potential: Superman taking Kon straight into his busom or them being standoffish?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2012)

@The Pink Ninja:

The later, definitely. Though my opinion is most likely biased on the matter, I will still give it.

Say, that reminds me to ask; Why is Kid Flash on a Justice League mission on his own anyway? I thought all the missions the Team received were Justice League missions? I have no problem with KF getting his own time, but I was just curious about it.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Could be that _Doom_ is set _after YJ....._



The Pink Ninja said:


> Well Dick was Nightwing during Knightfall. Like Greg says: This is early days in the DCU and things are gloriously different: No Speed Force, lots of martians, different line-ups in the "Titans".
> 
> *The willingness to re-write comics canon in this series is one of the best things about it. I mean what has more dramatic potential: Superman taking Kon straight into his busom or them being standoffish?*



Thats not really any different from any adaptation though (animated or otherwise).



Terra Branford said:


> @The Pink Ninja:
> 
> The later, definitely. Though my opinion is most likely biased on the matter, I will still give it.
> 
> Say, that reminds me to ask; Why is Kid Flash on a Justice League mission on his own anyway? I thought all the missions the Team received were Justice League missions? I have no problem with KF getting his own time, but I was just curious about it.



Its his birthday; its sort of a birthday present.

But its not as important as what he thought; he's just a messenger boy.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

You guys do realize that DC gave YJ it's own earth right? It doesn't have to follow the comics which is great. Things are less predictable this way. People like Ben Grimm would bitch though.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Funnily enough, the Earth they gave them already had a pre-established history that is ignored by the show. I think that DC just picked one at random after they were asked for it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2012)

Ah, okay then. Poor KF. If I was him, I would play some pretty mean pranks on them. 

I thought Earth-16 was in the comics?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Ah, okay then. Poor KF. If I was him, I would play some pretty mean pranks on them.



Well, he _does_ come across Vandal Savage as a result, so its not like its a waste.



> I thought Earth-16 was in the comics?



It is. The producers wanted to make the show part of the wider DC cosmology and asked for one of the alternate Earth's they had, and they were given Earth-16. But Earth-16 had already been used in the comics and whoever gave it to them either didn't know or didn't care. But _YJ_ is supposed to be part of the wider DC multiverse.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2012)

I had to google Vandal Savage. :sweat An immortal warrior huh? I can't wait to see how Kid Flash handles that. 

Then what did ThePseudo mean by YJ having its own earth?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm actually forgetting what the history for Earth 16 was in the first place...was that the Mirror Universe?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I had to google Vandal Savage. :sweat An immortal warrior huh? I can't wait to see how Kid Flash handles that.



He's not just an immortal warrior- he's a genius, a warlord, and a number of infamous conquerors like Julius Caesar and other famous people. And he's totally unkillable ('cept maybe by magic, or really extreme measures).

More importantly, he's the leader of The Light, so the plot is going to be moving forward in a big way this episode. 



> Then what did ThePseudo mean by YJ having its own earth?



Just what I said. DC gave them one of the alternate Earth's they had in their multiverse (which would make it semi-canon to the mainstream comics); the problem was the one they gave them had already been used in stories, and the producers thought it was unused. So the cartoon ended up contradicting it and is probably not canon after all (or the old stuff isn't canon).

Its back from the time DC made it that they had exactly 52 alternate universes; hence Earth-16. Another reason its moot is that DC has recently rebooted its comics, so the multiverse is different once again. 

Basically, they were _supposed_ to have their own Earth (ie. their own Earth canon to the DC-verse), but whether they still do is doubtful.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm actually forgetting what the history for Earth 16 was in the first place...was that the Mirror Universe?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, well is it possible they could just say its another earth then, a new one? They haven't mentioned it in the show yet, so it would be safe to do...?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Possibly. It might be though that DC will treat YJ as the canon Earth-16. Though its been used in the comics before, its really only token mentions.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Possibly. It might be though that DC will treat YJ as the canon Earth-16. Though its been used in the comics before, its really only token mentions.



It's not like they can't tweak the Super-Sons if needed if they pop back up again the comics


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

I think Batman Beyond got it's own canon earth too right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I think Batman Beyond got it's own canon earth too right?



Yep. Earth 12. Even if the Batman Beyond comics currently suck ass.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's not like they can't tweak the Super-Sons if needed if they pop back up again the comics



According to that link Super-Sons is from decades ago; that wouldn't be canon to the newer multiverses. But it says that Earth-16 is also the place of Christopher Kent and that is from _Countdown._

Though, its only a minor reference (plus, _Countdown_ is pretty iffy continuity wise anyway).

Thinking about it, YJ probably trumps either and is probably meant to be the new canon (don't know how the reboot affects it though).


----------



## Elias (Mar 8, 2012)

Finally watched "Misplaced". I thought it was pretty good and I'm glad Zatanna will be a bit more prominent from now on.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope Zatanna is given "good" screen time. I know she's part of the team now and she'll get the screen, but I hope they are good episodes, like an epic magic battle or maybe a "save the team" episode, or one where she's a smaller team with Artemis. In the few episodes she's been in, I've grown to like her. :33


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 9, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I hope Zatanna is given "good" screen time. I know she's part of the team now and she'll get the screen, but I hope they are good episodes, like an epic magic battle or maybe a "save the team" episode, or one where she's a smaller team with Artemis. In the few episodes she's been in, I've grown to like her. :33



wrong show.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I hope Zatanna is given "good" screen time. I know she's part of the team now and she'll get the screen, but I hope they are good episodes, like an epic magic battle or maybe a "save the team" episode, or one where she's a smaller team with Artemis. In the few episodes she's been in, I've grown to like her. :33



Same here, I'm sure she'll have her step up episode. I mean, there's a good chance they're going to go down the "I wouldn't have lost my dad if I hadn't needed the helmet" road, where she'll eventually do something awesome to get rid of her self doubt. 

Basically her "homefront" I guess.

I hope there's some fallout regarding Robin and Artemis too, with them feeling some level of guilt or drive to get better after being stomped last episode.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope not, and I doubt it- the reason they got stomped was because they neve stood a chance in the first place, and no shame in that. Plus Artemis at least took a shot at Klarion's cat (rather unnerved that she used a real arrow though- I mean sure, its the demon-cat familiar of a Lord of Chaos, but stil, its a cat. Doesn't help that she's catist).

Not to mention they _aren't_ going to get any better, not in that way. Robin and Artemis will _never_ stand a chance against someone like Klarion unless they have some kind of ridiculous power-up or some kind of special artifact or tech. They didn't do much worse than Superboy or anyone else, either.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2012)

They should still try to get better. Or do you really think their thought process is "Well I got knocked out and my friend ended up losing her father, but it's not like I could have done anything anyway, so why try to improve?"

Of course they aren't going to get to THAT level, but I still think this would be motivation to improve.

And guilt is rarely rational, so to me it would make sense.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> They should still try to get better. Or do you really think their thought process is "Well I got knocked out and my friend ended up losing her father, but it's not like I could have done anything anyway, so why try to improve?"
> 
> Of course they aren't going to get to THAT level, but I still think this would be motivation to improve.
> 
> And guilt is rarely rational, so to me it would make sense.



They should try and get better, but they always do, and they _will_ get better (well, Robin will- Artemis will so long as she avoids the perils of being an original character, like death).

This is a poor motivation. And guilt is not rarely rational- usually when people feel guilty about something, its because they _have_ done something wrong. 

They have nothing to feel guilty about. Especially not Artemis, who like I said nearly ended it by taking out the cat. I don't see why any of the rest of the team should feel any less impotent after that fight than those two.

As for Zatanna losing her father, if anything these two in particular and more likely to react with empathy over that- there was a reason Robin was the last one out of the door, and hesitated before he left. He knows _exactly_ what she's going through.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> This is a poor motivation. And guilt is not rarely rational- usually when people feel guilty about something, its because they _have_ done something wrong.
> 
> They have nothing to feel guilty about. Especially not Artemis, who like I said nearly ended it by taking out the cat. I don't see why any of the rest of the team should feel any less impotent after that fight than those two.



Not guilt I guess, but haven't you ever wished you could do better to help a friend, even though logically you really you had no way of doing so? For me it wouldn't be too left field. 

But you make a good point that really the entire YJ was totally out of their league.



> As for Zatanna losing her father, if anything these two in particular and more likely to react with empathy over that- there was a reason Robin was the last one out of the door, and hesitated before he left. He knows _exactly_ what she's going through.



True, you could tell he was struggling with the whole secret id thing. I'm looking forward to when he finally let's that out of the bag.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2012)

Finally. Tomorrow a new Young Justice. Its like how it was waiting for a new Game of Thrones episode. *sigh*

@Whip Whirlwind:

If anything, I think we might see her improve over the course of the show, if she stays that is.  Reading the description of the episodes, they don't look like they'll contain much Zatanna. 

@masamune1:

I didn't like that she used a real arrow too. Poor kitty.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well the descriptions only cover up to episode 23. There are 26 episodes in this series. So, Zatanna might still get at least one episode.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2012)

True, but I think, judging by the episodes it does describe, they might not get to Zatanna (or even her father) until the next season.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pretty sure her dad will show up at some point. Fate definitely will.

Probably be dealt with in the finale`.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2012)

YOU WILL ONLY DISCUSS INVASION SPOILERS IN SPOILER TAGS!

For those unsure whether to click the link: Is shows new designs for existing charcaters and new charcaters.

I also think it may spoiler who the mole is


*Spoiler*: _Invasion Spoilers + Mole speculation/Confirmation_ 




Robin's hair looks crappy, have to see about the rest of him
M'Gann looks fucking awesome, hopes she has dropped her blue-miniskirt look, her stealth suit is so much better and that haircut is hot
Conner looks a little goofy but more professional
In the screencap Jaime looks a little der but whatever...


Kaldur looks like a badass, if a little generic... but the big deal is, to me, that looks like a Black Manta/Villain uniform. I'm calling it now: Kaldur is the mole, probably doesn't even know it. Post-hypnotic whatever. I had already predicted it was him so if I am right I will be pretty smug

But if it is long term he was probably hypnotised to believe he was a goodguy and a spy than turned to the darkside through mindcontrol because that'd rescue him after, like, two eps.

If the Lagoon-Boy thing is a hero it also explain that: Kaldur is no longer a member of the team so they have room for a new water based fish-guy


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

I hate you for making me want to click that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh my gosh! Blue Beetle! Yay! Yay! I can't wait until the second season, its going to rock.

Oh snap, Robin's new design is amazing! pek pek

I wonder what Artemis, Kid Flash and Zatanna will look like, or will they be kicked from the team? 

Who is the green fishy dude?

EDIT:

What?! January 1st?! I hope that's wrong...




Thanks for sharing, The Pink Ninja!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The toy inside the box is obviously Wally and both Art and Wally were almost certainly on the invasion poster so I am not that worried for them.


----------



## Elias (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _invasion spoiler stuff_ 





I don't like these new designs at all. :S


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, I did not see Kid Flash at the side of the box, too concentrated on the new character designs.  Well judging by what I see, it doesn't look different.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2012)

Other than Robin's hair, i'm not really seeing anything I dislike about the new designs. 

also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yay Blue Beetle and Lagoon Boy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2012)

Elias said:


> *Spoiler*: _invasion spoiler stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not even M'gann's?

I think I prefer Kaldur's too and I can take or leave SB's


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

The only gripe I have is Robin's hair. Miss M looks great.


----------



## Elias (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Robins hair looks bad. Reminds me of how it's styled  when he goes to school, which always looked kinda nerdy to me. 

M'gann's isn't so bad now that I've taken a second to get used to it. But I liked her hair before.

SB shirt looks kinda silly now. But I don't hate it. 

Kaldur does look  better now that I think about it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2012)

Why does everyone dislike Robin's hair? I mean I much prefer the older one, but this one looks more like Bruce's hair, which is great I think xD

I love his new Domino mask too. pek


----------



## Elias (Mar 9, 2012)

When he becomes nightwing he has longer hair so it seems a bit odd to me. Idk


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 9, 2012)

man. Megan's tits!


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _TAG SPOILERS PEOPLE ARGH_ 



Megan looks like sex appeal
Robin trying to look more like nightwing, if nightwing wasn't already nightwing
Superboy looking darker and edgier
Kaldur they fucked you up
blue beetle with that lazy eye
lagon looks kinda pro


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 9, 2012)

Spoilers, man.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Robin looks a lot more adult in that pic. Don't mind the hair, but I kind of want to see more of it.
I see that Kaldur has _really_ gotten into the Mass Effect 3 release. Color the water orange and put a helmet on the kid and he'd look he could command the Normandy.
M'gann now looks less like Jean Grey and more like Rachel Summers. That's _not_ a bad thing, either.
I'm kind of mixed on Superboy's outfit. I just can't get a handle on whether I like it or not.
JAIME! YES!
Lagoon Boy? Man, that's an odd choice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This just got 100 times better since blue fucking beetle is making a cameo/joining 
where the hell is my Kid flash and Zatanna character designs!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I reblogged the images on that site on Tumblr, and now people think Robin is Tim Drake or Damian Wayne because of the costume and that Aqualad is the mole or turned evil.  

@Huey Freeman:
There is a Robin design.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol sorry meant kid flash , you got me off track of my thoughts.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, sorry then? 

I found something...anyone know if its fake? 


*Spoiler*: __ 







More day-one DLC on the disc for ORC.


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2012)

SWEET HELLS YEAH!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lagoon Boy is getting a shot in YJ.


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> wrong show.



It will most likely be better than Zatanna's appearance in Batman TAS, where she basically didn't do anything except continuously get in Batman's way.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 9, 2012)

Be considerate of fellow followers not caught up or newbs just starting out but want to come kvetch with you - spoiler tags, spoiler tags ftsw <3


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Did Wuzzman make a dupe to one star this thread?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh, sorry then?
> 
> I found something...anyone know if its fake?
> 
> ...



It's not. It was in one of the DC nation ads.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 10, 2012)

Good episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The episode was somewhat heartfelt. I liked the fact that Count Vertigo turned out to be the main villain as well.

I'm also interested in the rivalrly between Savage and Flash.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2012)

I am considering following this series, as I have seen one entire episode (the one where the heroes believe that a villain is actually Red Tornado testing them), plus brief scenes from other episodes, and it looks to be very awesome.

However, before I commit myself to watching this series, I have two questions: is this series set in the same continuity as the mainstream DC Comics Animated Universe (i.e., _Batman: the Animated Series_ and _Justice League_), and do you believe that it is as awesome and well-written as were those series?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am considering following this series, as I have seen one entire episode (the one where the heroes believe that a villain is actually Red Tornado testing them), plus brief scenes from other episodes, and it looks to be very awesome.
> 
> However, before I commit myself to watching this series, I have two questions: is this series set in the same continuity as the mainstream DC Comics Animated Universe (i.e., _Batman: the Animated Series_ and _Justice League_), and do you believe that it is as awesome and well-written as were those series?




1)No this is Earth 16's continuity so it's in a different universe Different art styles too. 

DCAU's Batman



Young Justice's Batman



2) Well, in my opinion I think Young Justice is better than Superman:The Animated Series and Batman:The Animated series and Static Shock. If it continues in this quality it will be better than JLU.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2012)

In my opinion you'd probably rage if your reference points is batman the animated series or superman. action is light or underwhelming, i can only recall 1 episode with a solid fight and that was with kaldur and red arrow. personality are grating, you get used to some but forget others have any. 

than i realize it was ddj i was about to respond to, you'll love this show


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2012)

About this series, stay away from the Wally episodes.

So far Superboy is developing a personality, realizing that he has a problem. Superboy is also able to feel regret for past actions and even his thoughts and desires.

Kaldur has a fully developed personality, though he is for all intents and purposes the adult of the group.

Red Tornado- the episode centering around him was based around Kantian philosophy. Check it out.

Superman- Has been turned into a complete douchebag.

Tim is just jealous of Kaldur and Batman.

Warning, bad jokes. The humor in this show is just plain awful.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Warning, bad jokes. The humor in this show is just plain awful.



Wally's Joke's are supposed to be lame.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 10, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> 2) *Well, in my opinion I think Young Justice is better than Superman:The Animated Series and Batman:The Animated series and Static Shock. If it continues in this quality it will be better than JLU.*



My head asplode.....

You really think this show, which isn't even done 1 season, is better than aruguably the best animated series ever?

I was just about to post the shittiness of this episode. And my hatred of Kid Flash. Cause I don't care what you think about this show, he is completely useless in it. He can run just under the speed of sound to deliver a heart, but he can't beat Vandal Savage in Hand to Hand? He jobs to people so much I think his secondary power is tripping/stumbling/falling down.

Is Artermis so stupid that she doesn't realize that Dick Grayson is Robin cause he wears sunglasses?

Are they stupid enough to actually have Superboy go to school without some kind of secret identiy? At least Clark Kent wears classes....

I could go on and on with the things this show does wrong. But it does a lot of things right. I like it. Granted not as much as Avenger's EMH, but it's still a pretty good cartoon. But better than the Pantheon of Superman, Batman and Justice league? Hell no.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Is Artermis so stupid that she doesn't realize that Dick Grayson is Robin cause he wears sunglasses?
> 
> Are they stupid enough to actually have Superboy go to school without some kind of secret identiy? At least Clark Kent wears classes....



These two comments seem to contradict each other....

And I don't know too much about Superboy, but did he _ever_ have a secret identity like that?


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Wally's Joke's are supposed to be lame.



Its not just that, remember when Kaldur made the tornado joke...yeah.

Plus the infinite numbers of innuendo jokes in the series, bad innuendo. At least in Superman TAS, the innuendoes were very subtle.

The only time I laughed in the entire series was when Megan did a Marvin the Martian impersonation.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2012)

For those who haven't seen it yet:

here


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 10, 2012)

Miss Martian and Martian Manhunter both helped Superboy get a secret identity, didn't they?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Wally's Joke's are supposed to be lame.



Lame jokes are said for comedic purposes, Robin says everything with a straight face.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am considering following this series, as I have seen one entire episode (the one where the heroes believe that a villain is actually Red Tornado testing them), plus brief scenes from other episodes, and it looks to be very awesome.



Considering that's generally looked at as one of the weaker episodes, I'm fairly sure you'll like the series.



> However, before I commit myself to watching this series, I have two questions: is this series set in the same continuity as the mainstream DC Comics Animated Universe (i.e., _Batman: the Animated Series_ and _Justice League_), and do you believe that it is as awesome and well-written as were those series?



I'm not a fan of comparing individual character shows to team shows, but it's certainly up there when it comes to team shows; I'd say it's only worse than JLU, and JLU is more of a continuation of JL than a separate show. It's got great animation and action, a very good continuing storyline, and a lot of interesting characters.



Blitzomaru said:


> My head asplode.....
> 
> You really think this show, which isn't even done 1 season, is better than aruguably the best animated series ever?



Yeah, I'm not ready to say that. Let's wait for another 5 seasons before we look at that.



> I was just about to post the shittiness of this episode. And my hatred of Kid Flash. Cause I don't care what you think about this show, he is completely useless in it. He can run just under the speed of sound to deliver a heart, but he can't beat Vandal Savage in Hand to Hand? He jobs to people so much I think his secondary power is tripping/stumbling/falling down.



That's a problem that has always boggled people writing the Flash, though. Considering this is arguably the slowest Flash we've seen in animation, and that it's a younger Flash who lacks control, I think it's unfair to judge it like that.



> Is Artermis so stupid that she doesn't realize that Dick Grayson is Robin cause he wears sunglasses?



They're in different grades, aren't they? I don't think they'd be mixing much in classes, and I doubt he'd even be on her radar.



> Are they stupid enough to actually have Superboy go to school without some kind of secret identiy? At least Clark Kent wears classes....



Has he even been revealed to the public? I don't think most people actually realize there _is_ a Superboy. Maybe I'm wrong, but outside of Robin, Aqualad, Kid Flash, and Speedy, I don't think the world is really aware of other sidekicks.



> I could go on and on with the things this show does wrong. But it does a lot of things right. I like it. Granted not as much as Avenger's EMH, but it's still a pretty good cartoon. But better than the Pantheon of Superman, Batman and Justice league? Hell no.



I still think people overrate Justice League, pre-JLU.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Coldhearted_ 





Was fun, this is kind of how Wally should have been all along in characterisation and fighting. He's glib and lighthearted without being angsty but takes his duties seriously underneath. The episode also gave him agility and manuverability to go with his speed as well as a little bit of tactics. This episode pretty much made up for all the crap he's been through so far. Let's hope it continues.

It is intresting to compare his OH MAAAAAAAN reaction to Artemis's "RWAR ARTEMIS SMASH!" reaction though.

As usual with YJ there are some elements that just don't feel like they totally hit what they were aiming for. But eh, I enjoyed it and it was beter than last week. Unsuprising since Jon Weisman wrote it and he's probably my fave.

NEXT WEEK MISS M! Written by the chick who wrote Failsafe, Bereft and Schooled so it should also be pretty good.






> You really think this show, which isn't even done 1 season, is better than aruguably the best animated series ever?



Avatar The last Airbender? 

I think only the rosy tint of nostalgia can make you believe that YJ isn't at least in the same league as the DCAU


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its not just that, remember when Kaldur made the tornado joke...yeah.
> 
> Plus the infinite numbers of innuendo jokes in the series, bad innuendo. At least in Superman TAS, the innuendoes were very subtle.
> 
> .



YJ has no need to be as subtle. Superman: TAS and the rest of the DCAU had a TVY7 rating. Young Justice is PG. If the writers have a chance to push the boundaries more they will.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> YJ has no need to be as subtle. Superman: TAS and the rest of the DCAU had a TVY7 rating. Young Justice is PG. If the writers have a chance to push the boundaries more they will.



Superman TAS.

Superman comes into room wearing a rubber suit.

Livewire: Looks like the boyscout came wearing protection.

another time.

Lois: Shut up keep squeezing the Monkeys Jimmy.

another time.

"Oh Mr. Luthor, its so big." She was actually talking about the yacht.

Young Justice simply isn't funny. It tries hard, but fails miserably. Kaldur  especially should never tell a joke.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2012)

Makes me laugh


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Superman TAS.
> 
> Superman comes into room wearing a rubber suit.
> 
> ...



I don't know, Captain Marvel has his moments. He's arguably the funniest in the cast when he has a scene.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Superman TAS.
> 
> Superman comes into room wearing a rubber suit.
> 
> ...



"I fell naked but not in the fun way" - Artemis.


Zatanna: Tornado never knew my moves.
Robin: And I bet you?ve got some good ones. Whoa, sorry, that may have come off a little too Wally.
Zatanna: I don?t mind.

Take a look at some of the innuendo in Justice League. The more blatant they are the less funny it is because they're trying to be sexual not funny.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I don't know, Captain Marvel has his moments. He's arguably the funniest in the cast when he has a scene.



That's one of the things I like about Young Justice, its giving a good rendition on Captain Marvel's character.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Take a look at some of the innuendo in Justice League. The more blatant they are the less funny it is because they're trying to be sexual not funny.



Also known as toilet humor which any 5th grader can do.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2012)

For every "Busy Little Beaver" joke, there a bad Flash joke or pun. DCAU had a lot of clever jokes, but I wouldn't put it at too high a standard. Spectacular Spidey was better at that stuff. Occasionally YJ has a good quote or two ("I feel naked, and not in a fun way" and  most of the Captain Marvel stuff), but I don't think it's trying at comedy through jokes as much as situational/dramatic irony (Again, Captain Marvel).

Of course, I think YJ takes itself more seriously than the DCAU did, so it's less quippy by design.



Ben Grimm said:


> Also known as toilet humor which any 5th grader can do.



When has YJ done toilet humor?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> That's one of the things I like about Young Justice, its giving a good rendition on Captain Marvel's character.



I prefer the Captain Marvel that tells Superman that he is a douche by the end of the day. 

*ThePsedo 

Meh not nearly as funny but points for trying.

This episode -

nothing to blow me away. YJ needs their owns rouges gallery bad.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2012)

There really wasn't much to speak of with JLU Marvel. He was really there to show the contrast in old Superman and new Superman. YJ Captain Marvel is more of a character, and far more awesome.

And what would having their own rogue's gallery really add? It would seem to run counter to the idea of them acting as a support team for the League.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Also known as toilet humor which any 5th grader can do.



It's not meant to be humorous. The more blatant the innuendo the better.  If wanted exampled of innuendo in the DCAU you really picked some piss poor ones that don't even scratch the surface. I could do better.

1)*Hawkgirl*: Don't knock it till you've tried it, Princess. 


2)*Lex Luthor*: Face it, Mercy, you missed me. You missed the excitement, the sense of transgression... Not to mention certain other things... 

3)*Katar Hall*: I miss the dress.
*Shayera*: You didn't miss it last night. 


See? Not trying to be funny!


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I prefer the Captain Marvel that tells Superman that he is a douche by the end of the day.
> 
> *ThePsedo
> 
> ...



YJ Captain Marvel was able to explain leadership to Kaldur and told him to man-up.





Guy Gardner said:


> When has YJ done toilet humor?



I consider its blatant innuendo to be toilet humor, or better word garbage humor.

The Boondocks uses more vulgar humor, but at least it can be intelligent. Theres nothing funny about the YJ humor.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2012)

JLU humor

[Youtube]NxhB1B5YFMs[/Youtube]


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> YJ Captain Marvel was able to explain leadership to Kaldur and told him to man-up.



Captain Marvel in YJ goes beyond just being naive and has great moments. JLU just doesn't have that stuff.



> I consider its blatant innuendo to be toilet humor, or better word garbage humor.



Blatant innuendo like Wally? That's sort of a "laughing at him, not with him" sort of thing. The innuendo's not the joke (And it's far less blatant than the innuendo you just posted).

I feel like your definition of toilet humor is a bit too broad. And the Boondocks can be funny when it doesn't get caught up in whiny, pretentious author tracts (And no, those aren't funny even in an ironic way).

Edit: I'd also like to say that I find the DCAU much funnier, but more by design than anything. I think it took itself less seriously, while YJ is much more serious about its source material. It uses humor less and generally doesn't do it verbally (Again, dramatic/situational irony stuff with Captain Marvel, etc). I also don't find the YJ humor to be toilet humor at all; if anything, I think the DCAU was a bit closer to that with "It's so big" and baby Etrigan and other things beyond that.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> JLU humor
> 
> 
> They've been way more blatant than that.  Especially when they're not trying to be humorous.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 10, 2012)

The tones of the two shows, YJ and JLU, easily represent the type of humour they have.

JLU is generally more mature and it's humour has a wit to it YJ doesn't have. The characters are just adults casaully talking about adult things.

Young Justice is about a group of teenagers who are obviously 'at that stage' and it comes across in all the interactions between opposite genered teen characters. 

The fact that they are teens just makes me groan or roll my eyes when they are trying to subtley hide their sexual frustrations. Not that it is not always funny. I like Young Justice's humour. I know what to expect.

JLU is much more casual. The characters are not (horny) teens and so are not always in that immature mindset. The jokes are either the results of the characters attempt at blatent humuor or just a matter-of-fact taboo statement which can appear jokey.

Teenagers are generally just less serious than adults when surrounded by their peers, so the jokes come across immature and 'less funny'.

And I guess Wally is the worst offender. Especially since, before this episode atleast, he had no other meaningful aspect to his character besides being that 'horny/hyper teen'.

Ok, I don't really like comparing YJ to other shows not that I think about it. I feel like it takes away from YJ, which is a very good show.

Anyway...I liked the episode overall, like I do 90% of the time. Glad we saw some more to Wally's powers and minsdet.

Oh and seeing Vandal Savage is always good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay the new episode was superb , I was expecting some action but got a wally mature episode. To hell with you haters for Kid Flash, Wally has heart and he is growing on us unlike most of the team. I would wish him and Vandel would go little bit more one on one and he would needed to extert himself into some super sonic levels to deliver the heart. 

I also enjoy the flash family cameos , they are really nice to see. I didnt realize wally was so young kinda figured he was 17 but make sense since his hormones are flaring. I like how they limit him that he has to eat constantly . 

Now since Artemis is jellying off Wally attention on Miss M hopefully we get a hook up soon


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> There really wasn't much to speak of with JLU Marvel. He was really there to show the contrast in old Superman and new Superman. YJ Captain Marvel is more of a character, and far more awesome.
> 
> *And what would having their own rogue's gallery really add? It would seem to run counter to the idea of them acting as a support team for the League.*



And the idea kinda sucks. The only JL member to give the team depth has been red tornado. 

Far as captain marvel is concerned, annoying.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2012)

Coldhearted

*Spoiler*: __ 





That was a good episode. I didn't think I'd like it, but I did. Kid Flash had some very funny reactions in the episode, but overall, the mature and kindhearted theme was much better than any action episode. It showed his intellect, his character and his drive. I love that in characters. He doesn't need super powers. 

I wonder about the Vandel-Flash relationship, and if Kid Flash will get into it? And now I have a feeling Count Vertigo is going to make Kid Flash a personal enemy of his.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2012)

You avoided the question: Why does the team need its own Rogue's Gallery?



Wuzzman said:


> And the idea kinda sucks. The only JL member to give the team depth has been red tornado.



Not really. The covert, mission-style team aspect is a very different from previous superhero shows and it's worked out so far. As far as "Team Depth", I'm not sure what you are asking for: More Leaguers? Variety of powers? 



> Far as captain marvel is concerned, annoying.



And the permanent naivete of the JLU Captain Marvel is _that_ endearing?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> 2) Well, in my opinion I think Young Justice is better than Superman:The Animated Series and Batman:The Animated series and Static Shock. If it continues in this quality it will be better than JLU.




An opinion is an opinion, but damn, better than Batman TAS? Wow. Dunno how to respond to that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2012)

I got into Batman:The Animated series recently, can't find where to watch online though. I've only see 2 episodes. 

I don't know if I consider Young Justice to be better than Teen Titans, that show was pretty great. I'll have to wait to see Invasion first. But DJJ, I think you should give Young Justice a try. It really is a good show, with strong episodes.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> An opinion is an opinion, but damn, better than Batman TAS? Wow. Dunno how to respond to that.



I don't like the episodic nature of B:TAS. The show is great, but that's a problem I have with it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 10, 2012)

Young Justice is pretty great so far. Above TT and Superman: TAS IMO so far, well in comparison to their first seasons.

As for their own rogues gallery, the evil counterpart to the YJ team will probably be closet thing to it.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

One issue I had with B:TAS and S:TAS was how  stupid the titular characters behaved in their respective shows; especially Supes. How many times must Clark fall for such obvious traps?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 10, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> One issue I had with B:TAS and S:TAS was how  stupid the titular characters behaved in their respective shows; especially Supes. How many times must Clark fall for such obvious traps?




You mean like so?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3CwYPfntjg[/YOUTUBE]

as for YJ: Pretty dang good show thus far. 
I too am not a fan of the episodic nature of Btas but it had quite a few stand-outs and brought us an animated Batman with some serious issues. Though I don't think it's fair to properly compare YJ to the dcau yet. It definitely does have the edge in animation but I coin that more to timing. The long hiatus makes it tough to judge well but in all honesty it's a pretty good hero show though there are instances where it seems they try to show something and I get what they're attempting to do; however, the execution falls a bit flat.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> You mean like so?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3CwYPfntjg[/YOUTUBE]



His IQ is actually up a couple notches here! I've seen far worse from Supes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 10, 2012)

I am continually amazed at how no one ever realizes that Hugo Strange is evil in any adaptation he appears in until it's way too late.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2012)

He's a guy with an evil goatee, glasses, and an adjective for a name. He's pretty much the definition of a comic book villain from the get-go.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 10, 2012)

Is the "Count Vertigo trying to kill the young Queen of Vlatava" premise a popular one in the DC universe? Because this episode made me think of the Green Arrow DC showcase short, written by Greg Weisman.

Nonetheless I liked the episode, was better than last week's. The animation seemed to be better too.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2012)

Kno7 said:


> Is the "Count Vertigo trying to kill the young Queen of Vlatava" premise a popular one in the DC universe? Because this episode made me think of the Green Arrow DC showcase short, written by Greg Weisman.
> 
> Nonetheless I liked the episode, was better than last week's. The animation seemed to be better too.



Yeah. The characters have similar designs, too, and I want to say the Princesses had the same voice.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2012)

written by _Being Human_ creator Toby Whithouse

then holla at me.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I am continually amazed at how no one ever realizes that Hugo Strange is evil in any adaptation he appears in until it's way too late.



Usually they are suspicious of him for varying reasons, but he is a prominent and respected psychiatrist and he manages to hide his crimes at least for a time. In this adaptation he's pretty friendly and is putting more effort into his cover. In some (_The Batman,_ for instance), he actually started off okay and only descended into madness later.

Funnily enough when he first appeared in the Batman comics, he was introduced as a notorious criminal mastermind, evil from the get-go.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 10, 2012)

Count Vertigo is a GA villain right?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 10, 2012)

Correctamundo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 10, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Correctamundo.



Thanks read some GA stuff wasnt too sure.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> written by _Being Human_ creator Toby Whithouse
> 
> then holla at me.



Any list like that without _Feat of Clay_ rings hollow to me.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm so not whelmed by Wally's reaction to Miss Martian and Superboy. I expected something bigger, more embarrassing and pathetic. Has Zatanna joined the team?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





If Wally showed more than just attraction, I would feel the same way about his reaction, but all she was too him was an attraction, so I thought it fit perfectly. 

And I'm pretty sure she's apart of the team now, since Zatara asked the JL to take care of her. I thought it meant "put her in the team and watch her".


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 11, 2012)

^I'm glad about Zatanna.

This episode was very good. I'm glad Kid Flash actually got to look good this episode.

Lol at Artemis. She was so jealous. I have to say, Miss Martian should have told Wally a long time ago. She clearly knows that he's interested, but it's not going to go anywhere.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 11, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> *I prefer the Captain Marvel that tells Superman that he is a douche by the end of the day. *
> 
> *ThePsedo
> 
> ...



Just got done watching that episode on Youtube. That was an epic chewing out. I liked Marvel's characterization. But YJ has a way more awesome Billy Batson.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Some more spoilers. Let's see if you can figure what it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 11, 2012)

Kind of a big mouth that king vertigo


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Another episode spoiler, but the audio is fan made.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 11, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Yeah. The characters have similar designs, too, and I want to say the Princesses had the same voice.



They're the same character. Just in GA short, she was only a princess.  



Onomatopoeia said:


> I am continually amazed at how no one ever realizes that Hugo Strange is evil in any adaptation he appears in until it's way too late.



Seriously. 



ThePseudo said:


> Some more spoilers. Let's see if you can figure what it is.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see Batgirl.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I went on a 2-3 day sit down of watching the whole series from scratch even though Ive seen an episode here and there. This has the potential to be really really good and I like it so far. Went back to see some of the comments and I find it hard not to like Wally. He just seems like a normal 16 year old even with his powers. I honestly think I could hang out with the guy. The show has used him sort of poorly but its understandable, he needs to develop. For the most part I can see why he sucks when it comes to fighting, he hasnt had much martial arts training if any and well he has super speed. Super speed doesnt normally scream great fighter. I always try to keep in mind that Robin the youngest member of the team is the most seasoned of them all because of the 4 years fighting crime with Batman. 

Superman is kind of a dick but yet again I understand it. He never asked for anyone to clone him period and now he has a son, he may not be ready for that. The other interactions between the adult heroes and teens do make the show more fun for me. I dont know if it does for anyone else, but seeing Batman you know be actually do fatherly things is cool. Seeing how each hero treats there sidekick is also different from most series. 

If we can get a good 6-8 seasons out of this show it may by far be the best DC adaption or even teen hero for me. All the good ones get cancelled quick. RIP Spectacular Spiderman who had similar writers to this show


.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're used IMG instead of YOUTUBE; it doesn't come up in your post.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 11, 2012)

The responses that I received earlier were very helpful; thank you, everyone. However, I do have another question: for how many episode shall this series last? Will it be as long as such series as _Superman: the Animated Series_ or _Justice League,_ or will  it be shorter in length? At this point in time, I am not certain about following another long-running series.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Young justice has 26 episodes this season.  Yesterday the 20th was shown.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The responses that I received earlier were very helpful; thank you, everyone. However, I do have another question: for how many episode shall this series last? Will it be as long as such series as _Superman: the Animated Series_ or _Justice League,_ or will  it be shorter in length? At this point in time, I am not certain about following another long-running series.



No one is gonna make you watch the eps ?___?

This series is 26 eps with 6 more to go.

The next series will be 20 episodes.

I don't have high hopes for it getting two or even one more series after that


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd be content with three seasons, but I'm not even sure it'll last that long.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2012)

On the other hand it has a shitton of toys and an upcoming computer game so who knows.

I prefer nt to get my hopes up but to be pleasantly suprised if it does get renewed. Four seasons is enough for me... Though the removal, derailing or death of my fave characters could change my mind.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

You know what's seriously messed up? When the foreign broadcasts of YJ are ahead of the US original version. What the hell CN.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 11, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Another episode spoiler, but the audio is fan made.



Miss Martian's going to get a butch haircut...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Batgirl will be joining as well? Or I hope so, making just a toy for someone who won't make at least an appearance would be stupid.

Oh man, I hope Artemis, Kid Flash and Aqualad weren't kicked off the teams, or left. 

(As for seasons, I think 4 would do just nicely. pek)


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

The Spoiler tag is your friend, Terra!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

I spoiled something? That was just my hopes. >.> I'll spoiler tag it! Sorry!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I so hope Batgirl is Cass but *Sigh* I am not that lucky

Still, the toy didn't show red hair so I live in hope

Wally definitely isn't gone. He was in the toy box and he was on the poster.

Probably not Artemis either.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I want to say I see black hair, but what I see is most likely the top of her mask. xD

Well, if he's still in it, that is good news. But what if he's on his own, or in another team? If not, how could they have room for two more characters (Blue Beetle and Lagoon Boy) with the possible addition of Zatanna (still), Batgirl and I forget her name, but I posted a picture of her a few pages back? That would be a pretty big team with not a lot of time to get each one into the episode.

I've been thinking Blue Beetle will be as he was in the comics, and not officially part of the team. It would leave just the addition of Lagoon Boy, Zatanna (again, if she stays) and the possible Batgirl.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _I watched the Turkish dub with english subs of images and saw a Turkish clip of the upcoming Superboy ep_ 





Image:

- No Artemis or Kaldur 

- M'gann gives Logan a blood transfusion, probably the source of his power, though he isn't Beastboy yet. He's also very young, younger than Robin so he's unlikely to join the team anytime soon.

- The plot is kind of painful for a scholar of politics and IR but it could be worse. It's pretty irrelevant since it's all about M'gann. No b-plot.

- Queen Bee is hot

- Batman basically says "She can mind control men and lesbians"

- No, she doesn't mind control M'gann 

- M'gann definitely isn't the mole but QB turns up at the end saying she knows she is a white and threatens to blackmail her with that in the future

- Oh, and Megan is a white and god, she is uuuuuuuuuuuuuugggleeeeeeeee with a capital yuck. She's sort of like a skinless shark with transparent bits of skin. Nothing like the monster scorpions from the comics

- Logan's mum was Megan in the "Hello Megan" show

- The boys see the show while M'gann is giving Logan blood. Apparently they haven't see it before. And in the show Megan's boyfriend is called Conner. He isn't pissed off though

- I wanted to give M'gann a big hug like, twenty times throughout this 

- She doesn't reveal what she really looks like to the team. When they ask her she fakes it: Bald with big brows but still, green, kinda like J'onn. It is sad.

- Oh, and Wally still thinks it is hot

- Psimon is there, he kind fucks her and makes her turn into a white but then she loses it. I think she might have totally mind wiped him.

It's a good episode, only really let down by the dumb politics bits which are short

Oh and the Superboy ep involves a good minute long talk between Conner and Lex


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh my gosh! Where did you see the clip?  

This episode sounds good! Logan,, my Beastboy! Oh man, I did not expect to see him in the series at all! pek

Poor M'gann, it sounds so sad.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _I watched the Turkish dub with english subs of images and saw a Turkish clip of the upcoming Superboy ep_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will tell me where I can watch this if you value your life.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2012)

That episode sounds pretty badass, funny how the two characters i've disliked since the start (well just superboy) make the best episodes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Like I said, Logan is younger than Robin and hasn't got his power yet (Though oviously he gets them from the transfusion from M'gann)

Can't rememebr where I saw the clip of Superboy but it doesn't matter: It's all in Turkish with no subs. All you see is Conner meeting Lex somewhere and talking (But it's angry talk, doubt he is the mole)






masamune1 said:


> The upcoming episode is a M'Gann ep; the _following_ episode is the Superboy ep. Which pretty much reflected in your description.
> 
> Also, you will tell me where I can watch this if you value your life.



Yeah yeah

Link is here:

Young Justice 21: Images

Turkish with english subs


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Found this on YouTube; Megan as White Martian_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vh0ajY2tXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MB99 (Mar 11, 2012)

Edit: Nevermind beaten to it. 

Got this form the toonzone boards: 

World's finest did an interview with the show's Lead Character Designer,Phil Bourassa, in which he heavily implies that Static will appear in season 2: 



First he describes how his animation career began with the Static Shock cartoon:



> I got into animation a little bit by accident, I guess. Originally I had wanted to be a comic book artist. I published an independent book about ten years ago with a grant from the Xeric Foundation, hoping I could use it to get work in the industry. As fate would have it, one of the people who bought my comic happened to be a producer for WB at the time. She gave my book to Denys Cowan, (co-creator of Static and the rest of the Milestone characters) who was just getting ready to start developing the third season of Static Shock. I guess he liked my work well enough to take a chance on a newcomer. At that point, they were looking to get a fresh take on some of the characters and were probably hoping I would be able to bring a new perspective. I think they figured out pretty quickly how inexperienced I was, but still let me stick around long enough carve out a little spot for myself on the crew.



Then the interview ends with:



> WF: As we wrap up this Q & A, care to give us an idea of what we can expect in upcoming episodes of Young Justice, perhaps any particular designs or new characters you’d like to point out?
> 
> PB: I'm not sure what episode will have aired by the time you guys run this interview, needless to say, season one is gonna end with a bang! As far as characters to look out for in the second season, let's just say there is one we will introduce that brings my animation career full circle.



Hope we get to see Dakota.

Edit: Huh, link wasn't working for some reason. It works now if anyone is interested in the interview.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Well an appearance is good enough for me, power or no power, Gar is still Gar. pek

And dang, this episode looks really good. xD


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Spoilers everywhere!

A whole episode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2012)

That wasn't Gar but... that was not a waste of 22 minutes, i applaud.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just watched it. It wasn't bad, but I expected a little more.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't Gar but... that was not a waste of 22 minutes, i applaud.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have not watched the episode. So its not Gar? I am lost now.... 




@ThePseudo:
They are in spoiler tags.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was Gar. I think he means he wasn't Beast Boy. Yet.




Unless he means Gar, like, the word.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh, okay that makes sense I guess. 

I didn't know Gar was so much younger than Robin. In this he looks around 9...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I already said Logan but not Beastboy two or three times >:

I think the problem with YJ is either it is always trying for something it never quite reaches or it's my expectations it always falls slightly below.

Still, I love the series as my constant posting about it shows. I'm so impatient for more I even watched it in Turkish!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2012)

Also where are my pos reps for information and links?

I need a rep so I can find the link next week for the next Turkish episode. Easier than bookmarking


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I could not resist, I started the episode.  Oh well, its good so far so I know it won't bother me much to watcha gain next Saturday.

The Hello Megan! song was catchy, and hilarious. xD

And I wonder what Queen Bee would want M'gann to do.  Probably be the mole or something. 

EDIT:
Oh my glob, someone said "fuck Blue Beetle" on Tumblr. My heart shattered.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Best Megan centric episode thus far. I'll watch it English definitely though. The Turkish voice actors left me numb and because of that the episode didn't impact me emotionally as it should have.

Sighed with relief during the last few minutes. Seriously thought Meg would have revealed her identity soon, that would have been anticlimactic.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, is it pretty clear that J'onn at least knows that M'gann is a White Martian?

After all, her fear where he was concerned wasn't about whether or not he'd reject her; it was about him sending her back to Mars after everybody else did.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

The Pink Ninja!

*Spoiler*: __ 



TPN, where is the Superboy preview?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I say this was one of the better episodes of series. I'll defiantly remember this one probably because Megan is given some great character building. Did they have different writers for this episode?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was just about to ask because someone told me J'onn knew about her identy, and I was pretty sure the comics I read said the same. 

@ThePseudo:
Definitely, that acting did not do the episode well. Though the message and theme of it was still good, it was hard to watch. xD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> The Pink Ninja!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dunno

Nothing to see though: It's one one min of him and Lex talking in Turkish. Search for the Young Justice tag on Tumblr if you wanna find it, I think that's where I saw it.

And I'm pretty sure J'onn doesn;t know. Like Roy said in Harm, he never even met Megan until six months ago when she stowed away on his ship and in her nightmare in Image he turned away from her once she was revealed as a white.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, but when he turned from her all he said was "you should go back to Mars", or something along those lines.

He didn't say, "White Martian! Kill it with Fire!", or anything like that. He wasn't surprised even in that dream. It sounded to me more like, he was sending her away because everyone else rejected her. When he turned from her, he didn't comment on her Whiteness.

He met her six months ago, but that is enough time to verify her backstory plus he can read minds, and has only recently found out her psychic powers are better (even then, only potentially). I think its at best still ambiguous.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone realize scenes from this episode are in the intro? That means Greg and co were just about done with the show way back when. CN messed up man.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I did notice that! I thought I went crazy for a moment. But the last episode just contained "Young Justice". Why didn't they keep the longer intro?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

It probably just means the episode was slightly longer than usual, and they decided not to edit it. Lots of shows have shorter intros as the series rolls on. Its no big deal.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




@masamune1:
Oh, that would explain it. I don't mind it, short intro longer show. Even if its just by a minute or two. pek

I have to ask, and I think I asked before but I am unsure. :swear Is it possible this new Robin is Tim Drake? I'm pretty sure he's not because Jesse McCartney had an interview talking about Robin having to become the leader after Aqualad and all of Greg's comments on changing Tim to Dick also makes me doubt it, and then the timeline thing, but two of my friends have become hysterical on Tumblr and I would like to set their mind at ease (with something I could use to calm them of course). >.>

EDIT:

I was just thinking, do you think they will kill off Aquaman's son?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 11, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope it's Barbara.

As for Kid Flash, I think he'll still be part of the team. Artemis might die I think and Aqualad has potiental to be the traitor.






The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _I watched the Turkish dub with english subs of images and saw a Turkish clip of the upcoming Superboy ep_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still plan on watching the English version. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MB99 said:


> Edit: Nevermind beaten to it.
> 
> Got this form the toonzone boards:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



STATIC!!

SHOCK TO YO SYSTEM


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would be devastated if Artemis died and Aqualad became the traitor. Aqualad has grown on me, and so has Artemis. Though if its played well, I think it would make me love the show even more.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No it's definitly Dick I vaguely remember Barbara calling him that in the episode she appeared in






Bluebeard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly the way the costume is i'm leaning more towards it being Stephanie...but i'm seeing black hair si could be Cassandra


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No it's definitly Dick I vaguely remember Barbara calling him that in the episode she appeared in




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, but a lot of people think the new design for Dick means he's Tim now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but a lot of people think the new design for Dick means he's Tim now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see them changing him, unless Dick becomes Nightwing between seasons and a new Robin pops up


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 11, 2012)

After re-evaluating the season 2 roster gif , I definitely know who the mole is but I'll never tell. By the way, I always thought this robin was a composite of all three robins.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 11, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironically, both of the two are my favorite members of the team. 


Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the way the costume is i'm leaning more towards it being Stephanie...but i'm seeing black hair si could be Cassandra



I wouldn't mind either. Cassandra would be really awesome though, now that I think of it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see them changing him, unless Dick becomes Nightwing between seasons and a new Robin pops up




*Spoiler*: __ 



But didn't Dick become Nightwing when he was in his later teens, or was it around age 14? If so and it is Tim Drake, they sure did change it a lot. 






ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> After re-evaluating the season 2 roster gif , I definitely know who the mole is. I'll never tell. By the way, I always thought this robin was a composite of all three robins.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Aqualad,, Artemis or Miss Martian (by force for her) has become my guess.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

The mole is Superboy. The Light pretty much say it at the end of the second pilot since they say something like "we now have a man on the inside" (which rules out the girls, incidentally, since none of them had joined at that point). They are probably using nanomachines or something to see and hear everything he does.

In that respect, there is no mole, just a very crafty spy camera. Its pretty obvious from everybodys thoughts and behaviour that none of them are consciously working for the enemy; at least I would have difficulty swallowing that. 

Superboy fits best; I wouldn't even be shocked if the events of the pilot were orchestrated just to get him close to the League. I seriously doubt Aqualad is a traitor given that he's the one who first learnt of a mole in the first place, and learnt it because Sportmaster was mocking him with his intel. Kid Flash and Robin would have to have been replaced by duplicates before I could believe they were part of anything like that.

But Conner fits perfectly, with timing and everything, and it fits better than anything if he doesn't even know he's a walking talking camcorder, since his personality and behaviour don't fit a spy either.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh man! That makes a lot of sense! I did not even think about Superboy, and yet now I feel that is definitely it after remembering the comic books.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Why are you spoiler-tagging that?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2012)

Just in case; Last year I didn't for something I thought I shouldn't have to spoil tag, I was told to spoiler it. So I don't want to take the risk again.


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






masamune1 said:


> The mole is Superboy. The Light pretty much say it at the end of the second pilot since they say something like "we now have a man on the inside" (which rules out the girls, incidentally, since none of them had joined at that point). They are probably using nanomachines or something to see and hear everything he does.
> 
> In that respect, there is no mole, just a very crafty spy camera. Its pretty obvious from everybodys thoughts and behaviour that none of them are consciously working for the enemy; at least I would have difficulty swallowing that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 12, 2012)

I love how the villains create such massive distractions for their plans, the financing for their evil plots must be through the roof


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a link to the Lex and Conner convo, but in Turkish.

written by _Being Human_ creator Toby Whithouse


*Spoiler*: __ 



This pretty much confirms Conner as the mole. Lex has a trigger word to control Conner's consciousness. Superboy is a 'sleeper agent'.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 As expected but should make for an interesting last few episodes I can't wait till 2015!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Batgirl is probably going to be Babs but I still hope for Cass. Cass would make more sense: Last time we saw Babs she was probably still a civillian and would need months of training at least. Cass meanwhile is the Ultimate Bat fighter by default.

Cass is also the most deserving. My fave is Steph, but Steph just got a 25 issues series while Cass continues to languish after, like, six years. Costumewise it isn't the classic blue/grey and yellow babs wore but then Dick is wearing a costume more like Tim's. The Batman costume of Babs wasn't like her comics either.

I really hope for Cass. If it was my choice it'd be Cass.

But sadly Babs is the iconic Batgirl so that's probably who'll we'll get


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I feel like Babs would just be girl robin, function wise. Cass would at least have more of a niche.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love how the villains create such massive distractions for their plans, the financing for their evil plots must be through the roof



I don't know why they do it. I mean they already have money and power in the case of Lex Luthor it is all legal.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 12, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love how the villains create such massive distractions for their plans, the financing for their evil plots must be through the roof



Well they needed to disrupt the zeta tubes with some intense weather but yeah it just long-winded.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 12, 2012)

the flash episode started off pretty good but the ending left a bad taste in my mouth. why on earth would count vertigo actually seek out wally to give away his plan? that shit was stupid. im glad they made wally actually look competent in a fight though. the writers really need to work on their dialogue and i kinda dont like that the team is fighting all these random ass dc villains. i agree with whoever said the team needs their own rogues gallery. thats what the reds felt like, mostly cause i'd never seen them in any show i watched.
and really, it shouldnt have been that hard to kill wally while hes just running down the road.





Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love how the villains create such massive distractions for their plans, the financing for their evil plots must be through the roof


yeah, that was pretty crazy. maybe killing the girl wasnt the only reason for doing it?


ThePseudo said:


> Some more spoilers. Let's see if you can figure what it is.



so, people actually give a shit about batgirl? im more interested in robin and aquald's new outfits. and is that man-bat?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like Babs would just be girl robin, function wise. Cass would at least have more of a niche.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I kind of know what you mean.

The dynamic between Dick and Cass would be intresting, if only because the Dick-Babs one is so played out.

Babs has always been independent whereas Cass would be like Batman's shadow and thus more of a rival. As we saw in Downtime Dick is a little insecure when it comes to Bruce's attension and affection.

Babs never wnated to be Batman and Dick has said he doesn't but Cass does

Cass would be much more a rival because at least in terms of fighting ability she exceeds even Nightwing and The B-Man himself. 

I will keep saying it a million times: I love Babs but Babs and Dick is old news. Cass offer more opportunities and really deserves this chance.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope the series covers a few years. I'd like to see Robin become Nightwing and Wally cope with Barry Allen dying.

Series could end with them in their late teens/early 20s.


> the flash episode started off pretty good but the ending left a bad taste in my mouth. why on earth would count vertigo actually seek out wally to give away his plan? that shit was stupid. im glad they made wally actually look competent in a fight though. the writers really need to work on their dialogue and i kinda dont like that the team is fighting all these random ass dc villains. i agree with whoever said the team needs their own rogues gallery. thats what the reds felt like, mostly cause i'd never seen them in any show i watched.
> and really, it shouldnt have been that hard to kill wally while hes just running down the road.


He missed the Incredibles' talk on monologuing.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 12, 2012)

In all honesty, I didn't mind the monologuing since this wasn't a fight or a time-sensitive thing. It's totally up Vertigo's alley to do something like this. I was more struck by the fact that he didn't look behind the other curtain, but if it didn't matter who he told at that point, I suppose he could care less since he's the King.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



got a better look at the pics, and i see that aqualad is dressed like black manta which is awesome. its weird that there isnt gonna be a timeskip cause robin looks a lot older there. superboy's new look is also great. i know who blue beetle is, but could anyone tell me who the green guy is in the invasion pics?





Guy Gardner said:


> In all honesty, I didn't mind the monologuing since this wasn't a fight or a time-sensitive thing. It's totally up Vertigo's alley to do something like this. I was more struck by the fact that he didn't look behind the other curtain, but if it didn't matter who he told at that point, I suppose he could care less since he's the King.



so hes always that ridiculously petty?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love how the villains create such massive distractions for their plans, the financing for their evil plots must be through the roof





Gunners said:


> I don't know why they do it. I mean they already have money and power in the case of Lex Luthor it is all legal.



First off, The Light has no shortage of money. Lex is rich. Ra is richer. Given he's immortal Vandal Savage maybe even richer than Ra. Queen Bee and Ocean Master have whole countries/large sections of ocean to draw resources from. Brain doesn't care so long as he can SCIENCE and Kalrion doesn't care so long as he can FUN.

And the reason they do it is to crush the league so they can have more money/power and rule openly, rather than having those damn heroes ruin it all. Doing a favour for Vertigo means he does a favour for them. His powers are useful and having another country to operate from has advantages.

Anyway, I assume they think they will win soon. Any money they spend now will easily be made returned and more when those meddeling heroes are out of the way.

And of course dveloping and testing such technology is also useful for future situations.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I hope the series covers a few years. I'd like to see Robin become Nightwing and Wally cope with Barry Allen dying.



Not likely given how closely the show keeps track of the calendar.

Indeed, I read somewhere Invasion is going to do a 24 style thing with each episode only covering a day.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 12, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> got a better look at the pics i see that aqualad is dressed like black manta which is awesome. its weird that there isnt gonna be a timeskip cause robin looks a lot older their. superboys new look is alsio great. i know who blue beetle is, but could anyone tell me who the green guy is in the invasion pics?



Guys, watch the spoilers here. Some people are trying to avoid them. 

To answer your question, though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



His name is .






> so hes always that ridiculously petty?



To someone of "lower class"? Absolutely. Plus, when you get a win as Vertigo, you gotta celebrate it because they don't really come all that often.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

So when Freedom Fighters are going to make a cameo 

Also wonder if Question will ever show up in this universe , It seems all this conspiracy is right up his/her alley depending on who they use.

For goodness sake stop bringing up the MOLE or we get Ben posting another page worth of that pic.

its looking right into my soul now!


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

Why are those fucks in Turkey getting an episode that far ahead of us? As a proud American I won't watch it, I'll wait for it on our TV screens. #USA


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




@ the Batgirl discussion:

I think it will most likely be Barbara as Batgirl, because she was shown in the show. But that's just a thought. xD


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 12, 2012)

When does _Young Justice_ air in Turkey anyway?

Wanna see, wanna see, wanna see.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 12, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _In case you missed it the first time around_






Has any DCAU  cartoon shown anything this risque? I nearly coughed seeing this the first time. That's panty man!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2012)

I think it shows on Saturday or maybe Friday?

But it's odd because people were talking about Misplaced weeks and weeks ago ?___?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Any DCAU universe show had anything this risque? I nearly coughed seeing this the first time.



Kinda, there are a lot of ladies in stripperific outfits and occasional bikinis... but the thing is the DCAU people looked a lot less realistic than they do in YJ.

That said, the animators added this it and no one realised it was there until after it showed. It wasn't the producers/writer idea.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Has any DCAU  cartoon shown anything this risque? I nearly coughed seeing this the first time. That's panty man!



[YOUTUBE]A-SbI15tvzE[/YOUTUBE]

Not to mention the Queen Maxima in a tub scene or the parts with Mxyzptlk's wife.

If you go back and watch Superman TAS had a lot of Silver Age elements. As a kid it looks very innocent as an adult you begin to realize, wtf was I watching.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Has any DCAU  cartoon shown anything this risque? I nearly coughed seeing this the first time. That's panty man!



[YOUTUBE]0waJ2zHkqow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 12, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]A-SbI15tvzE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not to mention the Queen Maxima in a tub scene or the parts with Mxyzptlk's wife.
> 
> If you go back and watch Superman TAS had a lot of Silver Age elements. As a kid it looks very innocent as an adult you begin to realize, wtf was I watching.



What am I supposed to be watching out for Grimm? TPN has a point though, YJ's character designs are more realistic so it's kind of a biger deal to see a panty shot in the show.

I also find panty shots in shows to be more risque than bathing suits.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 12, 2012)

I think the fact that she's doing a rather long fight in a skimpy bathing suit is what he's thinking of, and I frankly agree with him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 12, 2012)

Panty shots are annoying and generally remind me of the worst parts of Japanese animation..... I take a grown chick in fighting in a bathing suit any day.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 12, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Panty shots are annoying and generally remind me of the worst parts of Japanese animation..... I take a grown chick in fighting in a bathing suit any day.



The difference really being...?


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I think the fact that she's doing a rather long fight in a skimpy bathing suit is what he's thinking of, and I frankly agree with him.



No what I'm talking about is that she is in a skimpy outfit with her legs wrapped around her victims waist and is planning to burn him to death.

That doesn't even cover the Warrior Queen episode where Maxima is naked in the tub with a foam of bubbles covering her with scantily clad slave girls around her.

Maxima: At this rate I'll die a maid (I am so glad that kids only think of maids as house servants and don't know that it can refer to a virgin).

Then there was the Livewire concert where she had women in bras dancing on stage and a playboy bunny running around.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah, okay. Though I think the strip-down is still arguably up there.


*Spoiler*: __ 




 Finally, we get another Kid Flash episode. Of all the people, he's probably needed one the most.
 It's always interesting to see how Wally has such a different life from the other team members. You can see how having a relatively regular family life makes him more happy-go-lucky; his parents aren't his mentors, he has both of them and they are fairly well off. Outside of Aqualad (Who is basically the Atlantean equivalent to a college student, being out of school), he's the only on who has both parents and really isn't hiding anything from anyone.
 Finally, we no longer have to have Wally hitting on M'gann... or at least, all the time. While some might have wanted a bigger reaction, I think it fits better. To a kid like him who has so much, this is hardly the end of the world.
 The ice fortresses seem like overkill, but there's probably another reason they are out there. The Light is all about multi-level plans, so I doubt it was just to help Vertigo. A lot of theories out there, but the two most interesting ones I've heard is that it was a test to disable the league's teleportation capability or possibly as a distribution system for Starro. The former seems more likely than the latter, though.
 Part of me wants to rip on Batman for not explaining the story behind the heart donor, but I think that he _was_ until KF said "Who is this girl?!", at which point it doesn't matter.
 Wally is really, really agile in this incarnation. I can't think of any version which has actually had him do acrobatics, though it's not a bad usage of his powers.
 Vandal Savage doesn't do much against Wally, but that's to be expected. His pimpin' M. Bison imitation coming off the bridge was bad-ass enough. It's interesting that he's quick enough to lay a hand on Wally... or at least come close. I don't think Vandal was really trying that hard, though.
 The battle scenes, as per usually, are great. Not much else needs to be said.
 This show is all about subtle continuity nods. For example, we know that Dr. Fate came back in the last episode, but if you listen closely you can hear that he helps out the League against the Ice Fortresses (Fighting alongside Superman). Another small reference is the paper Wally's dad is reading, which has Perdita as the front-page headline.
 I did know that the girl was the same from the short, but I was talking about her design and voice actress; indeed, they are the same. Greg Weisman also did the short (which is not in continuity, before anyone says anything.
 Helping Vertigo could have actually been a big thing for the Light. Someone pointed this out to me, but having someone like Vertigo (who would be in charge of a non-rogue state, unlike Queen Bee) could provide a lot of diplomatic shelter to various villains.
 The whole ice villain things seems a bit forward of the Light as well. Perhaps it was a miscalculation, but I feel like they intentionally hinted at a crack in Belle Reve. There are other explanations for having that tech while they are in the lock-up, but it seems like an obvious misstep.
 Brick is awesome. That's all I need to say there. 




Personally, a great character episode and one that Wally really needed; it made him look sympathetic, competent, and in the end he really looked like a hero. Not as awesome as Targets, but definitely a favorite for me.

Also, I hope to God that Invasion isn't a 24 Hours thing. It doesn't seem to fit (especially since there were only 10 episodes when it was optioned), but that'd kill it for me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2012)

I had the oddest reminder of something just now from a certain episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I never did find out who the girl was that was flying Billy to Mount Justice. I guess wikia is my only hope now! xD


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I had the oddest reminder of something just now from a certain episode.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


elaborate ?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> elaborate ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just got to the Wikia page.

Young Justice just introduced Amber (Amber Joyce) and that was just it. You know, the episode where Zatanna joined? Oh man, I hope  you saw that episode. >.> Didn't tell us anything else but that, and that confused me. I remember making a comment about it here, I think. 

I just read she was basically a filler of some sort, having only appeared in one Superman issue. I just wondered why they put her in Young Justice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought she was mary marvel.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





If she is, then I guess I heard her name wrong.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, it's Amber. It's listed in the credits as such.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2012)

Minor point but the woman handing over the Heart was pretty rude, should have accelerated enough to skim snow in her face.

Also Captain Marvel as a child seems more mature than Captain Marvel as an adult.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Ah, okay. Though I think the strip-down is still arguably up there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Aqualad doesn't have both parents; I don't think we've even _seen_ his parents yet (well, we've seen his _real_ dad, but he doesn't count as normal.

And Vertigo getting his own country would obviously be a _coup,_ I'm pretty sure that him being King would put it a long way to being a rogue state.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 13, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Aqualad doesn't have both parents; I don't think we've even _seen_ his parents yet (well, we've seen his _real_ dad, but he doesn't count as normal.




*Spoiler*: __ 



aqualad has both parents. it was revealed in a comic. the guy he thinks is his real dad is one of black manta's men who was altered to breath underwater, but he fell in love with kaldur's mom and betrayed manta.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 13, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> aqualad has both parents. it was revealed in a comic. the guy he thinks is his real dad is one of black manta's men who was altered to breath underwater, but he fell in love with kaldur's mom and betrayed manta.





Then, I look forward to seeing them in the series. 

Hmmm....now I want to see them all in a scene together.

Like, Kaldur finds out, and to relieve the awkwardness, Black Manta is invited over to his house for dinner.

I don't know why, I just want to see that. It sounds funny.


----------



## Darc (Mar 13, 2012)

masamune1, give me some more JL/JLU movies to check out, Doom was fucking awesome. Wasn't there one with Superman/Supergirl and Darkseid and Batman goes to Darkseids planet and owns him or something? ENLIGHTEN ME!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 13, 2012)

Latest episode was good, Wally certainly needed some development.

Still though, topping out at mach 1 is pretty sad for a flash. I like how acrobatic they've made him, but I still just can't get over it.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Darc said:


> masamune1, give me some more JL/JLU movies to check out, Doom was fucking awesome. Wasn't there one with Superman/Supergirl and Darkseid and Batman goes to Darkseids planet and owns him or something? ENLIGHTEN ME!



Yes; its called _Batman/ Superman: Apocalypse_. There is also one called _Batman Superman: Public Enemies._ Both are adapted from a Batman / Superman comic series. The second one is about Lex Luthor's Presidency.

I think I mentioned _Crisis on Two Earths,_ and there is one called _Justice League: New Frontier_ which is (if I recall) a bit of a period piece. The rest are mostly about individual heroes, so there is _All Star Superman_, _Superman: Doomsday_ a couple of _Green Lantern_ movies,_Batman: Year One_, _Captain Marvel_, _Wonder Woman_ and a couple of others I've probably forgotten.

Oh, and _Batman: Under the Red Hood._


----------



## Darc (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you kindly my good man!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just found out that Dr Mid-Nite was in _Coldhearted._

Did not know that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Just found out that Dr Mid-Nite was in _Coldhearted._
> 
> Did not know that.



Huh didn't see him at all... he must have been out of costume.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

Why haven't we won _"show of the month"_ yet?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 13, 2012)

Has Young Justice even aired for a month consecutively?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Huh didn't see him at all... he must have been out of costume.



Apparently, he was the doctor who did the heart transplant (the _real_ doctor, obviously).

Be nice if we saw him again.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

I wonder if Mal Duncan and Karen Beecher will eventually put on costumes? Will they be heroes in this universe?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 13, 2012)

Given lots of very important characters haven't even gotten to speak yet (Like WW or the Green Lanterns or much of the rest of the league) I don't think we should expect all the masses of charcaters they introduce to play much of a part.

They use a ton of characters but for the most part it's just easter eggs or fan service.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 13, 2012)

Does Turkey get the episodes before the rest of us?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 13, 2012)

It may. I remember last year we got to see the last half dozen episodes of _Earth's Mightiest Heroes_ due to Australia's schedule being far ahead of ours.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Half the people on this board have already watched _Images_ in Turkish and have seen the teaser for the following Superboy episode, and we wait with baited breath for it this weekend.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 13, 2012)

That was random.

Kid Flash is not Bart; he's Wally West. And thats not Tim Drake; its Dick Grayson.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a spambot which is likely taking quotes from previous parts of the thread to try and disguise itself. Spambot of the second variety, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

They've gotten smarter! I have to rep it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 13, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I wonder if Mal Duncan and Karen Beecher will eventually put on costumes? Will they be heroes in this universe?



I initially thought Mal was _pre-Cyborg_ Cyborg, until I remembered Cyborgs real name is Victor. I was pretty disappointed, personally.

I'm pretty sure Karen Beecher is actually Bumblebee in the DC Continuity. She was in the Teen Titans cartoon too, as a member of Titans East.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They use a ton of characters but for the most part it's just easter eggs or fan service.



But with Invasion coming up who knows.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it just me or would it have been great character development for Wally if that girl had really died because he was wasting time with scar face?

By the way, it has only been two new episodes so far after the break correct?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 14, 2012)

Where can I find the suubbed Turkish episode?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 14, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Given lots of very important characters haven't even gotten to speak yet (Like WW or the Green Lanterns or much of the rest of the league) I don't think we should expect all the masses of charcaters they introduce to play much of a part.
> 
> They use a ton of characters but for the most part it's just easter eggs or fan service.



Did you see that Wonder Woman was going to be prominently featured in an upcoming episode, and voiced by maggie Q

A quote from her talking about voicing the character on IGN:

"There is nothing cooler than having lines like, 'Batman, the fate of the world is upon us.' Who gets to say that? "

I love it when voice actors / actors relish how cool it is to portray a superhero.

Like when Bale was like "I'd complain about how hot the suit is, but I get to be batman, so..."


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 14, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Did you see that Wonder Woman was going to be prominently featured in an upcoming episode, and voiced by maggie Q
> 
> A quote from her talking about voicing the character on IGN:
> 
> ...





I wonder when YJ will do a comic con panel?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Did you see that Wonder Woman was going to be prominently featured in an upcoming episode, and voiced by maggie Q
> 
> A quote from her talking about voicing the character on IGN:
> 
> ...



Wondy and to a lesser extent, Green Arrow, have been a little conspicious by their absense... but I guess if there was too much focus on famous adult heroes (like Bats and Supes) I'd be complaining about that instead.

I wonder if Wondy was part of the JSA? She would have only been 15 in 1940 and only 20 by the end of the second world war but I think Donna and Cassie both started at about that age.

But my point was while there are school age teenagers who are Mal Duncan and Karen Beecher everything they've done could be done by any generic school student.

There limited time and space to introdce new heroes so I ask, who would you rather see: Mal and Karen as heroes or the dozens and dozens of other characters that could be in the show?

Hell, I'd rather anytime they had as heroes isntead be given to any existing hero, including the team. There are possibly hundred of things or people I'd rather see over them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, Vox and Bumblebee are pretty far down on the "heroes I'd like to have more screen time" list.

And Green Arrow was pretty low too, except I found out he's voiced by Alan Tudyk, so he's jumped up a few notches.

Oh and we really need a JSA episode, and have teenage wonder woman as a part of it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

I just asked Greg if she was. Maybe we'll get an answer someday.

And I want to see at least enough GA to understand his relationship with Art and Roy. He's important at last in that regard and two of the main kid-heroes are nominally his proteges. His absense feels kind of notable...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, like as of now Roy kinda comes off as the stereotypical "overdramatic opressed teen", and I'd like to see some of how GA and RA interact to maybe shed light on why Roy has so much anger directed towards the "mentors".


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 14, 2012)

The one thing that's always on Conner's mind is killing Superman.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

He just wants a hug.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 14, 2012)

Yea, when I read the comics I felt for him and was afraid of him. He even has dreams where Superman goes rogue and starts attacking metropolis killing many people in the process including Lois Lane and Jimmy Olson.  Superboy flies in, fights Superman and eventually kills him saving the day.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I just asked Greg if she was. Maybe we'll get an answer someday.
> 
> And I want to see at least enough GA to understand his relationship with Art and Roy. He's important at last in that regard and two of the main kid-heroes are nominally his proteges. His absense feels kind of notable...



I think they'll be together in the comic in two upcoming issues. May and June, I believe?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 14, 2012)

It seemed like Green Arrow treated Speedy more like a friend then his son.

What I want to know is whether or not Roy has a heroin addiction in this one.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, I remember the look Batman gave him when Roy mentioned the Watch tower.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

I doubt they'd get into that in this series, it's too adult.

PG yeah but Roy being a smack fiend is a step beyond and it's not like the 90s Marvel cartoons where Federal regulators made them put in afterschool special stuff.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel like the only way they would do it is if it was venom or something similar. Something that isn't a drug IRL.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 14, 2012)

^I was joking.

The nex episode sounds awesome. I'm just wondering if they're going to have a proper season finale. The last episode is a New Years special and for them to take down every member of the Light in 6 episodes would be way to fast.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe...

I guess that could be an intresting take if someone dies and he feels responsible, like he could have done something if only he'd been stronger or had power...

[/Kinda want]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^I was joking.
> 
> The nex episode sounds awesome. I'm just wondering if they're going to have a proper season finale. The last episode is a New Years special and for them to take down every member of the Light in 6 episodes would be way to fast.



I seriously doubt the Light will be taken down this series. More likely their existance will be revealed... but not before they spring their ultimate plan, whatever that is... But then again The Joker got canned in one episode so who knows. It does seem odd given the huge long term buildup The Light has been given however

It does seem odd though: The invasion in question could be Darkseid... but why would they want that? Darkseid brooks no equals. What is more the Invasion poster has the invasion coming from the sky. The New God uses Boom Tubes, not space ships.

White Martians are unlikely since they are pretty under the thumb of the Greens. If they were overthrowing the established order they're doing it damn fast and damn quietly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally hope it's The Reach, which could explain Blue Beetle... but even that is a little odd since they have NO foreshadowing and also aren't allied with The Light. Very odd.




The last episode of this series is set on the 31st of December. The first episode of Invasion is set on the 1st and I think it goes day by day from then on (Can't remember if that is confirmed or just a rumour).



We have the following eps: Performance, Usual suspects and Auld Acquaintance

Performance could be about the mole... but I think it's more likely to be about Robin.

Usual suspects seems likely to be about the mole. I'm guessing everyone finds out about Artemis's identity and take it in the worst possible way too.

Auld Acquaintance seems an odd name for an episode being anything but aftermath and setup, nothing significant. Maybe mourning whoever died last episode?

But eh, I am just totally guessing from the titles. Who knows. I'm pretty sure the moles will be revealed, the Light will be revealed but not defeated and the threat of season 2 will be revealed unless it's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Reach


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^I was joking.
> 
> The nex episode sounds awesome. I'm just wondering if they're going to have a proper season finale. The last episode is a New Years special and for them to take down every member of the Light in 6 episodes would be way to fast.



I doubt they'll be taking down every member of the Light (esp. if you mean, the leaders _and_ the minions).

The finale will have something to do with Starro, so Starro will be the one to beat. The Light will either be in a stronger or weaker position after the fact.

Though, by all indications, the Light are pawns of Darkseid.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 14, 2012)

It's probably Darkseid, but I don't know how there going to survive that one. He must be a lot weaker in this Universe.

Maybe it's Brainiac. Or maybe I just want Brainiac in this series.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, lets face it, even when he's stronger, he still loses *all the time.*

Its not like we should be expecting him to lose a fight with Superboy, or Aqualad, or even the entire team combined (well, it might be a bigger team later, but still).


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 14, 2012)

Haven't they got someone else for a change?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 14, 2012)

There are a few villains as big or bigger than Darkseid who haven't really been used.

But Darkseid is confirmed to be showing up, and its pretty clear that he's being set up for something big.

Alas, DC is not Marvel.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2012)

Darkseid is fine as long as you put the time and the effort into building him up. So far, I think YJ has done a good job at dropping hints about Darkseid and showing how powerful even his underlings are. It's very similar to the classic Superman route, and hopefully he won't be revealed until well into next season.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Darkseid is fine as long as you put the time and the effort into building him up. So far, I think YJ has done a good job at dropping hints about Darkseid and showing how powerful even his underlings are. It's very similar to the classic Superman route, and hopefully he won't be revealed until well into next season.



He's showing up this season.

Thats not speculation.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> He's showing up this season.
> 
> Thats not speculation.



Really... Link plz? I have yet to see this.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 14, 2012)

The guy who voiced him in the Justice League game has been recast as him and he's scheduled to appear sometime _this_ season.

Though I imagine it will be the finale or thereabouts.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> The guy who voiced him in the Justice League game has been recast as him and he's scheduled to appear sometime _this_ season.
> 
> Though I imagine it will be the finale or thereabouts.



_*MICHAEL FUCKING IRONSIDES?!*_

The only way you could upgrade is with James Earl Jones. Man, that's fucking _awesome_ news. Who is confirming this?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> _*MICHAEL FUCKING IRONSIDES?!*_
> 
> The only way you could upgrade is with James Earl Jones. Man, that's fucking _awesome_ news. Who is confirming this?



No, his name is David Sobolov.

Here he is- skip to 9:30.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b_yHtnleLg[/YOUTUBE]

As to who is confirming this, there was a link on Wikipedia but its been taken down. But the actor _is_ confirmed to be in the cartoon (his character is now TBA).

So I guess you'll just have to take my word for it that I read Darkseid (and the only reason I ever looked for this video was because of that intel), and that it was taken down because it was a leak.

But while its not iron-clasd confirmation, its more than speculation. I don't think they'll end this season without giving us a payoff, especially since _Images_ contained yet another reference to Apokolips.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, _game_. Saw JL and just stopped reading. Whoops. Still pretty good, though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

*New ‘Garbage Pail Kids’ Movie on the Way*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh God, that is awesome.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2012)

WARNING: This may cause epileptic seizures and fits of awesomeness.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2012)

Anything new? Tumblr is raging on spoilers being posted for Artemis, or was it Superboy...


----------



## The Potential (Mar 15, 2012)

David Sobolov is my new favorite VA for Darkseid.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 15, 2012)

those are awesome


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

Insecurity was on Portugese TV. The animation and art looked pretty poor which is disappointing. I only skimmed it. As an Artemis episode the cast is pretty much who you'd expect.

Anyway, in other news:

KALDUR IS THE BOSS!



    I DON?T WANT TO BE

    ON THIS RIDE ANYMORE


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

We had poor animation on this show before, I don't mind. It'll never be Naruto: Shippuden Pain Invasion levels of turd.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

They need to get whoever did the choreography for Avatar to do the fights for YJ because the fighting in this show is often sucky. If I ever see:

a) One character being thrown into another character and getting knocked down

b) Talking as a free action

It'll be too soon

But yeah, not just bad animation but off model character design. One charcaters when geting up has huge shoulders and long arms compared to their body. Look like an ape.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

And yet it' stll better than EMH.

But agreed, after avatar's animation all other fight scenes seem...less.

But yeah, the reach would honestly be a lot cooler than anything else. Epic origin for BB, more of a focus on the GLs (as they would be the first to know). But i'm okay with Darkseid.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

In fairness Insecurity's badness stands out because most episodes are pretty good by western or eastern standards. Good charcater design, rarely off-model and well animated.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah as a whole I think YJ is pretty good animation wise, I'm just saying that even at it's worst it's still better than EMH.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not exactly sick of Darkseid, but I don't want to see him AGAIN as the 'goto guy for huge threats'.

I'm sure there are more original or atleast lesser known threats people will be interested in seeing.

Technically Darkseid should be 'end all be all' of all threats and should not be able to beaten anyway by the Justice League anyway, which is why I am always expecting his anti-climactic defeat that leaves me dissapointed everytime.

Tricking him back through a Boom Tube can only be done so many times.

New Justice League comics, Smallville, BBATB, STAS, JLU, Superman/Batman Apocalypse for example.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

I think if done well it will be a brief skrimish where the good guys get by by the skin of their teeth, with Darkseid ensuring his return.

Or better yet, a bunch of crap will happen with the light (all caused by Darkseid) but Darkseid won't make an actual appearance. Maybe just Desaad or something. It would make sense for Darkseid to see earth not worth his actual presence.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 15, 2012)

well who the heck are the heroes gonna be fighting next season if darkseid doesnt invade?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I'm not exactly sick of Darkseid, but I don't want to see him AGAIN as the 'goto guy for huge threats'.
> 
> I'm sure there are more original or atleast lesser known threats people will be interested in seeing.
> 
> ...



The thing is in DCA Darkseid radiates the perfect villain , He basically has all the right qualities he will be cocky, arrogant and think lightly then if need be just stomp your face in without putting in much effort. 

My only beef is superman should not be able to go toe to toe with this guy and he should be able to wreck all the league at the same time


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 15, 2012)

There are many other alien threats besides Darkseid that exist.

I would LOVE to see 'The Reach' as I do not know about them or much about Blue Beetle.

And the only thing worse than Darkseid showing up, not incinerating everyone instantly, and being tricked back through a Boom Tube, is Darkseid leaving saying he will return without actualy killing anybody.

Yes DCAU Darkseid was had the perfect personality and voice, but his powers were not up to scratch. I want an accurate Darkseid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> There are many other alien threats besides Darkseid that exist.
> 
> I would LOVE to see 'The Reach' as I do not know about them or much about Blue Beetle.
> 
> ...



he did kill that police chief in SMAS which is why Supes hates him so much in JLAU. 

Personally I want them to Mix in the lantern wars with the JL . 
Bring out AM already


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

They won't touch that since it's likely going to be the plot of the 3rd GL film (if they make it that far).


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 15, 2012)

That means no Saint Walker and no Arkillo.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2012)

I wanna see Darkseid get mugged on the show.

*EDIT:* And a link to Portuguese _YJ_.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

Spoiler pics for_" Agendas"_



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 15, 2012)

Lmao I think I remember that comic, wasn't he wearing a trench coat 

edit: dat wondy 

1st pic: you gon get raped 

2nd: dafuq you say to me ? 

edit 2:


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure if spoiler, so:


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Rocket (?) will be arriving on the team in Agendas, or just as a temp teammate? Man that team is going to get huge if they actually *keep* everyone.  

Also, found something:




I wonder who the guy is in the purple armor to the left. Too blurry for me. 

EDIT2:


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

He's Ocean Master. He was revealed as a member of the "Light" in "Revelations".


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

Insecurties in Portuguese

Agendas in Portuguese


*Spoiler*: __ 



I assume Rocket is temping

I also assume Wondy won't be playing that big a part

My guess as to what she is talking about:

1) Why don't you give the team respect? They are warriors!

2) Superman, man up and hug Conner

3) We must smoke out this mysterious cabal of cowardly villains!

4) My tits are the finest in all the world! No offence Dinah


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Lmao I think I remember that comic, wasn't he wearing a trench coat



That was sadder than the day Thanos got taken away by the cops.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Watching Agendas_ 





Starts with a league meeting

In the Watch Tower

Which looks more like an long abandoned alien temple/garden than the satilite of JLU

Marvel is there

So is Dr Fate


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _More Agendas_ 




*League is suggesting new members*

Barry: *Something in Portuguese* fklasdjasdasj Guy Gardner

Hal: No

Barry: Hd-

Hal: No!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> He's Ocean Master. He was revealed as a member of the "Light" in "Revelations".



Ah yes, the guy Aquaman's brother totally isn't.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

Pink Ninja! 

Link please.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2012)

It is temping to watch those episodes. :sweat I'll just watch 22, yes, and that's all. 

@ThePseudo:
Thanks Pseudo. I guess its time to rewatch the series, be prep'd for the new episodes. xD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Not very big Agendas spoilers_ 



Agendas is absically 50% Conner checking out Cadmus, 50% the League voting on new members





*Spoiler*: _Bigger Spoilers_ 



Everyone seen so far not already in the League is talked about except Artemis (But including Zatanna and Roy)

I think in the end they pick Roy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Insecurties in Portuguese
> 
> Agendas in Portuguese
> 
> ...





ThePseudo said:


> Pink Ninja!
> 
> Link please.



I           did


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, I guess I'll have to wait for the subs. Thanks TPN!


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is one of those times where I wish I spoke/understood more languages than English and French.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2012)

I watched the portuguese one horrible voice acting but I wont translate you just need to wait 3 more days


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

Huey!  .


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Alright, everyone- time for a good old fashioned lynching.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

YJ's version of Hawkgirl looks so cool.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

She is Hawkwoman in this.


----------



## MB99 (Mar 15, 2012)

I wanna say Icon joins the League and that is how Rocket teams up with the team. If only because there are only 3 episodes left in the season and with so much left too cover I can't think of another way to segway her into the story.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2012)

MB99 said:


> I wanna say Icon joins the League and that is how Rocket teams up with the team. If only because there are only 3 episodes left in the season and with so much left too cover I can't think of another way to segway her into the story.



There is more than 3 episodes left.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol @ Hal rejecting Guy Gardner


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 15, 2012)

It seems weird being three episodes ahead.

I would say you can watch easily and still know what is going on. The english episodes will be out wihthin the next few weeks anyway so I am not desperate for a translation.

ep 20 = Miss Martian ep = good
ep 21 = Artemis ep = bad
ep 22 = Superboy ep = great


----------



## MB99 (Mar 15, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> There is more than 3 episodes left.



There are 26 episodes in season 1. With the episode leaks I have watched up to episode 23 (Insecurity). That only leaves Performance, Usual Suspects, and Auld Acquaintance. 3 episodes left.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 15, 2012)

Well Agenda looks like it may be good enough for English subtitles. Watching Insecurities made me grateful an English version wasn't available.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't wait for Insecurities to come out in the US...looks fun


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



BACKWARDS S! ANGRY! lols at evil superboy


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=582zmfMTaz0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU5J33GEtN0&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2012)

What is wrong with Robin's body in that second preview?  I noticed when I was it before, but it looked pretty blurry then so I didn't think much of it.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm feeling like an addict, waiting for new episodes of _YJ_ that I can understand.

I want my subs.

Give me my subs.

Don't make me get violent.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Match burned the S into his chest I was kind of shocked that CN allowed that.




 I think I like this series' Lex more than DCAU's. He just seem like a guy you would easily trust in contrast to the DCAU's Lex who came out more outright villainous from his body language.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 15, 2012)

This Lex comes off as far too smooth, like some stereotypical smarter then thou anime character that is suppose to be such the master manipulator that you don't know you did his work for him while looking like the good guy. Applied rubber-band logic all around. The writers don't have to right a beginning or middle to his plan just declare he wins at the end, cue remarks on his genius.  

I'm only honestly interested in Agenda being subbed.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2012)

_*Episode 24 "Performance" *

When a series of robberies is connected to the same circus his family once worked Robin takes the lead on the investigation. Meanwhile Red Arrow continues watching Miss Martian, Superboy and Artemis suspecting one of then to be the traitor.  
_


----------



## MB99 (Mar 15, 2012)

The owner of a fanblog just finished translating insecurity. The english script is on his blog. He says that he will start Agendas as well. Hopefully subs come soon.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 15, 2012)

Hit up a link for agendas


----------



## MB99 (Mar 15, 2012)

Insecurity has been subbed:

Young Justice 21: Images

Turkish with english subs

Still waiting on Agendas


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the links and new information everyone who provided! I'll get around to giving some rep...first I must watch. :33


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 16, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Insecurity was on Portugese TV. The animation and art looked pretty poor which is disappointing. I only skimmed it. As an Artemis episode the cast is pretty much who you'd expect.
> 
> Anyway, in other news:
> 
> ...



First Turkey and now Portugal. Why are European countries getting these episodes before North America? Where can I find the episodes?


----------



## Robert65 (Mar 16, 2012)

No, that's a brand new character fans are dubbing "Blaqualad"


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> well who the heck are the heroes gonna be fighting next season if darkseid doesnt invade?



Probably Bat-Mite.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 16, 2012)

Man, I haven't been keeping up with this. Does anyone have a site I can watch most of the episodes on?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 16, 2012)

^Youtube has them.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really like Insecurities so far, but it's a shame the animation isn't up to snuff.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 16, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> _*Episode 24 "Performance" *
> 
> When a series of robberies is connected to the same circus his family once worked Robin takes the lead on the investigation. Meanwhile Red Arrow continues watching Miss Martian, Superboy and Artemis suspecting one of then to be the traitor.
> _



This sounds awesome! I knew it was gonna be a robin episode, but bringing haly's into it is pretty sweet.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone see it?


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm so getting temped to watch these other country episodes but I won't, so they are like 2 episodes ahead of us or airing in a different order over there?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 16, 2012)

^theyre 4 episodes ahead. they've shown everything except 25 & 26.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> ^*theyre 4 episodes ahead.* they've shown everything except 25 & 26.



That is just so un-American.


----------



## Euphie (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see episode 21 in English. I love Young Justice.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

MB899 we need an update bro!


----------



## MB99 (Mar 16, 2012)

News Update: 

Episode 24 (Performance) has been leaked and is being translated later today, subs should arrive late tonight or tomorrow.

Unfortunately Agendas was put on the back burner until Performance is done so we have to wait for that a bit longer (Probrably an extra day or two)

Disclaimer: I don't know if it sounds like I'm the one subbing these episodes but if it does please know that I have nothing to do with these fan subs and am not trying to take credit. I am simply giving updates I see on the tumblr page. If you guys want a link to the page let me know.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This sounds awesome! I knew it was gonna be a robin episode, but bringing haly's into it is pretty sweet.



You can watch it online already.

Young Justice 21: Images

Turkish with english subs

No subs yet though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm okay waiting until it airs, it's worth it for the english voices. I'm just content to get an episode a week, even if we are behind several other countries.


----------



## MB99 (Mar 16, 2012)

Another Update:

According to the guy who is uploading the episodes, (Not the fansubbers, the guy uploading the raws) episode 25 should be uploaded later today and the season finale should be uploaded by Monday.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, for those who _have_ seen _Performance..._


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does anyone recognize who the villain was?

He looks kindof familiar, but I can't place him (or maybe I'm imagining things).


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, for those who _have_ seen _Performance..._
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he absorbs Miss M's powers. Don't know who he is though.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I gathered thats what he was up to. Probably how he was beaten too.

But still...anyone else know?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like whatever Lex gave Superpoy is causing him to become even more aggressive.



The voice acting eats my ear.


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2012)

So dumb that they are 4 ahead, would of rather lived not knowing that


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 16, 2012)

The villain is called:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Parasite.

He is a Superman villain who can absorb powers/energy.


----------



## MB99 (Mar 16, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, for those who _have_ seen _Performance..._
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think that was Parasite.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, so _thats_ who it was.

Knew he looked familiar.

He's a different colour than normal. Thats what threw me off.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


>


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

Remember to watch the eps when they air on CN Guys! YJ needs the ratings.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Unless you aren't American- we can do whatever the hell we want.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Unless you aren't American- we can do whatever the hell we want.



Enjoy the cancellation of the show.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> See this thing I'm doing? _You Do That._



Why, it is not a spoiler.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 16, 2012)

The only people that really matter when it comes to ratings are the ones with Nielsen boxes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Why, it is not a spoiler.



Thats from all star supes right?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

^ Yes, it is.



Gunners said:


> Why, it is not a spoiler.



It _is_ a spoiler. People will wonder why you posted it, and if they look at old posts they might put two and two together and unintentionally realize they've made a horrible mistake and found out a twist in a later episode. 

_Do you want that on your conscience? Do you?_


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2012)

Use spoilers on anything related to anything under spoilers, doesn't take common sense, I'll report you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who spoil anything for me


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone have the link to a subbed version of Agendas?

EDIT

Nevermind, just read MB99's post a bit too fast I guess.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

Zatanna should be able to use a spell that causes the mole to reveal his or her self right?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2012)

MB99 said:


> Another Update:
> 
> According to the guy who is uploading the episodes, (Not the fansubbers, the guy uploading the raws) episode 25 should be uploaded later today and the season finale should be uploaded by Monday.



Tell us when it is out please :3


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Zatanna should be able to use a spell that causes the mole to reveal his or her self right?



.....

You're ruining the show for me. Go away.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

UBS also has staff in the United States.

At 0:53 Conner pushed Clark's hands away from him. There is a slow  ad at the beginning though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 16, 2012)

New episode tomorrow. 

For us who haven't been watching the subbed eps.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh man, I forgot about the TV ratings. I record and watch later, does that still count? :sweat


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Mar 16, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh man, I forgot about the TV ratings. I record and watch later, does that still count? :sweat



Errr, raitings don't work that way. Ratings are recorded from people that have a Nielson box(only about 4,000 people in the US have them). Those very few people that have them are meant to represent a certain amount of people, and that's how ratings are determined. 

In short, you watching, or not watching does shit to the ratings if yo don't have a Neilson Box.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, thanks the information then Matt-Uchiha. Never heard of a Nielson box before. But then again I don't watch much TV, so it doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Mar 16, 2012)

It's a very stupid system for TV, as advertising companies and the networks will rely on this flawed system which impacts which shows advertisers are paying for. Basically if a show isn't being watched by a small part of random people in the country, then it won't get a lot of money. If it doesn't get a lot of money, it will have less of a chance to continue. 

Back on topic, can somebody link me to Agendas? I swear this thread has been adding like 4 pages a day and it's getting hard to keep track of the turkish episodes released lol. 

So is only "Image" subbed? or have others?


----------



## MB99 (Mar 16, 2012)

Episode 25 (Usual Suspects) has been uploaded, no subs yet:

Agendas in Portuguese


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow!

Can't wait for the last episode, I need to know if anyone dies or leaves >:


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the fuck did i just watch? im assuming savage controlling the league is starro.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just glancing over the newer episodes it looks as though the series is hitting its stride, I expect a lot from the next season.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 16, 2012)

The spoilers are tempting me to watch and now I must!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

Any subs for the previous eps?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2012)

Why can't the Canadian or Australian eps be leaked ?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 16, 2012)

MB99 said:


> Episode 25 (Usual Suspects) has been uploaded, no subs yet:
> 
> Agendas in Portuguese




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hot damn son! White Martian Megan! Heat Vision Superboy! And is that flying Superboy?




In another note this show has made me a fan of Red Arrow and Chesire


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Roy was the Mole?I didn't see that coming. Ironic much? Benn Grimm was so wrong about Conner.

You know, I'm starting to think that there was no mole in the beginning, Sports Master said it to cause conflict within the team. The real mole, Roy(He was infected with some mind control substance much later in the story) would be the least suspected simply because out of everyone in the team, he most of all strongly believed in the conspiracy and wants the rat flushed out. 

Roy was the mole and didn't even know it. Probably under mind control. Could be Kaldur too though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 16, 2012)

Ugh! Why does everyone else get so many episodes before us? Man, that just isn't fair. 

I hope the subs come out fast, at least.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just noticed that bane couldn't even damage robin's 14 year old self. lol

ms martian's true self is gross. glad they got that that out of the way.

roided superboy is a monster.

aqualad seems to only gets paired up with fodder. i do wonder why they didnt just use the original.

how on earth is the team supposed to even survive the league?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Mar 16, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Roy looked confused at the end though. I don't see why he would be the mole.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks to me that Roy was being controlled with the pick stuff too, or controlled some other way.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't think he is the mole at least from I saw of the episode. As a new recruit whatever infected the original members has not infected him. Which is probably why he will escape in time to warn the team.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Roy was the Mole?I didn't see that coming. Ironic much? Benn Grimm was so wrong about Conner.



No, no he's not.

Its still Superboy. Always was (maybe Kaldur, but thats unlikely).


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Then what was up with Roy in that episode? Why else would he do that to the team...?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See this thing I'm doing? You Do That.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty obvious he's brainwashed like the rest of them.

Fighting it a bit, but not a mole.

He can't be the mole anyway- when Sportmaster hinted at one to Kaldur, he did it by referencing their past, missions Roy wasn't on. And the mole was first mentioned back at the end of the pilot, meaning it has to be either Robin, Kid Flash, Kaldur or Superboy. And thats the order, from least likely to most, of who the mole is.

And _Agendas_ more or less confirmed that it was Superboy.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


> See this thing I'm doing? You Do That.



Very funny.

Your counted; mine didn't. I didn't spoiler anything, I just said that someone wasn't the mole. And we all know that there is a mole.

So,


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hmm, so it will be following the comics with Superboy then? How else could he be a mole? Unknowingly, right?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Matt-Uchiha said:


> It's a very stupid system for TV, as advertising companies and the networks will rely on this flawed system which impacts which shows advertisers are paying for. Basically if a show isn't being watched by a small part of random people in the country, then it won't get a lot of money. If it doesn't get a lot of money, it will have less of a chance to continue.
> 
> Back on topic, can somebody link me to Agendas? I swear this thread has been adding like 4 pages a day and it's getting hard to keep track of the turkish episodes released lol.
> 
> So is only "Image" subbed? or have others?



Here are episodes 20-25.

Young Justice 21: Images

Turkish with english subs

_Insecurity_ has been subbed, but _Agendas_ and all the others haven't (not counting _Coldhearted_ and _Images_, of course). Since _Agendas_ comes before _Insecurity_, thats a little dumb, but you can still follow the story well enough without them.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 16, 2012)

This thread is a spoiler mine zone!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end of _Agendas_ it looked a lot like Luthor stopped him with a trigger phrase, a hypnotic suggestion.

So yeah, unknowingly. Just like Batman guessed. But then, he's Batman. Thats his thing.

_Slim_ chance that its Kaldur, which means Roy was meant to overhear Sportmaster's comment, but thats pretty unlikely.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Mar 16, 2012)

Is anyone planning on subbing these soon?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Matt-Uchiha said:


> Is anyone planning on subbing these soon?



The guy who posted them in the link above is in the process of subbing them, but he's doing so at his (her?) own pace, and I think the person who puts the raws up is different. Most of the episodes are at least partly subbed already (eg. random "yes" and "no", etc.); they'll probably all be finished by next week sometime. Hopefully.

Last episode comes out on Monday.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 17, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That doesn't really prove anything, though. The Light says they have someone on the inside on July 8th, days after Speedy left and went out on his own. It's completely possible that he got captured in the time inbetween by a couple of the more powerful supervillains.

Also, knowing about the missions is actually not a point at all: consideirng the Light was involved in both, Sportsmaster could have leaked the information to try and force the team to look inward rather than outward. Thus Roy is not only eliminated as a suspect, but it makes all the other team members suspects.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And _Agendas_ more or less confirmed that it was Superboy.




*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know the stipulations behind what Luthor can do with Superboy. I have a feeling it's related to using the patch; otherwise why not use it during episode 25? So yes, he does have a trigger word. But we just don't know what that entails and what it allows him to do.

Considering what we've just seen and the gaps that we have, I think Roy being the mole is damn likely and actually a damn good twist.




Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, they only say they can turn Superboy's loss to their advantage. It's only implied that he could be a mole. The first time they mention the mole is to Sensei after Roy makes his first appearance as Red Arrow. That's well after Superboy's release and could easily mean that Roy was captured while out on his own. The more I think about it, the more I see things lining up with Roy as the mole. The only difference is that he was never meant to stay on the team, but instead advance to the Justice League, where he could do real damage.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Guy, what do you think of YJ's version of Lex?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

We haven't seen much of him but I like him: He's a creeper, a smooth operator and his voice actor is grrrrrrrrrrrreat

Plus his bodyguard, Mercy, is fucking awesome.


*Spoiler*: _Episode 25 spoilers_ 




Roy is the mole

The endings of Agendas, Insecurities and Image has Superboy, Artemis and M'gann all apprently being blackmailed (Or in Conner's case, controlled)

They're red herrings. In Episode 25 they all confront their opponents and overcome them. Then Roy plants a bit of Starro on Batman but isn't bowing so there is obviously something different about him.

He's been brainwashed or mind controlled. Maybe he's a Cylon.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had to clap at the mole reveal. I guess the Mole was never on the inside.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 17, 2012)

So wait has the whole season leaked now or something? I'm still on ep 20


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




As the season progressed there are a few things I am going to take 5 seconds of my day to laugh at. 

People comparing Superboy to Sasuke deserves 3 seconds. 
People complaining about the mole being predictable deserves 2 seconds.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I had to clap at the mole reveal. I guess the Mole was never on the inside.




*Spoiler*: __ 



And conveniently was brain washed the entire time. No conflict. No consequences. Hell he wasn't even a mole. It would be hilarious if he dies. Superboy becomes a drug addict but nope no conflict there. Hey kids you can roid up all you want, just don't buy more 'ok'.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2012)

Thoughts of the latest episode as they occur:


*Spoiler*: __ 



That hated catchphrase. Hello Megan.

Miss Martian that lying skank claiming her personality is authentic when it's copied wholesale from some sitcom.

Kid Flash was less obnoxious this time around.

The kid is Garfield Logan, AKA Beast Boy. AKA a pimp.

Superboy continues to reek of failed attempts to be a tough guy with his "I hate monkeys" line.

More of the hated catchphrase.

Psimon the BAMF.

Miss Martian looks cooler as a White Martian than the ugly green bint. Wondering if Martian Manhunter knows she's a white.

Psimon's still a BAMF.

Lying skank. Saying Psimon brain blasted them.

The hated catchphrase once more this time from KF.

Lying skank once more. Saying her real face is just her bald.

Queen Bee blackmailing like a boss.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2012)

Since I'm still 'behind', I'll comment on today's episode. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





-The beginning of the episode was pretty dramatic (lol), but it was obvious that it was Miss Martian. I did find it interesting that the show had an interesting spin on shapeshifters. 

-So the mission is in Qurac. And Robin is team leader. Pretty good set-up.

-We run into Garfield Logan! And his mom is apparently Megan from the old show! 

-Blood injection by Miss Martian... Guess that's where his shapeshifting powers come in. Hopefully, if S2 does indeed have a TS, he'll be able to join the team possibly.

-Enjoyed the clips of 'Hello Megan'. The corny seventies style was perfect IMO.

-Psimon again. I enjoyed the fact that this and 'Coldhearted' used a previous villain as the main antagonist. Also, Psimon is cruel as hell to do that to Miss Martian. Really a sick villain, but it looks like in the end that he's comatose at least.

-As for the reveal of White Martian Megan, not really shocking besides of how ugly she turned out to be. Hopefully, one day she'll be able to come to light about her true form.

-Clever of Robin to use MM to increase public hate of Queen Bee.

-Really loved how Miss Martian became part of Garfield's family. Very heartwarming, after the shit Psimon did to her.

-Finally, Queen Bee is awesome. I really like her as a villain and I find it funny that Weisman basically says she can control men and lesbians. Her blackmailing Megan was pretty genius. 





I hate being behind everybody, though.


----------



## hehey (Mar 17, 2012)

I loled hard when i realized Miss Martian named Superboy after that dude on _Hello Megan _on this mornings episode.....


----------



## Darc (Mar 17, 2012)

So like, is that kid who Megan gave blood to going to become Beast Boy? D:


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

That's NOT Beast Boy sorry.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2012)

Garfield Logan isn't Beast Boy? Pourquoi?


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Mar 17, 2012)

Why is that NOT, Beast Boy, Wuzzman?

I like how they edited his origin. It ties in better, and if Beast Boy does join the team next season it'll be interesting to see him with a big sister figure(MM).


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Garfield Logan isn't Beast Boy? Pourquoi?



It's Beast Boy before his powers. Ignore Wuzzman, he's a troll.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

Or he could join the DOOM PATROL where he learns his leadership and tactics, something that comes in handy when he becomes a beastMAN. Which despite the trash the dc comic version of the young justice/titans, beast boy is the ONE thing they get right oh and mini Lobo (that would be awesome, which is why it won't be in this show...). But yeah call THAT abomination beast boy if you will.

To put in perspective comic book beast boy, pimp slaps wonderbitch for the leadership position of the team AND tells her to grow a pair. And how does he do this? BECAUSE HE WAS IN THE MOTHERFUCKING DOOM PATROL AND KNOWS WHAT THE FUCK HE IS TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so those pilots are dead, right? or did  i miss something?

i liked wally's little comment about bruce wayne.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So basically Miss Martian's been living out her television fantasy from the moment she got on Earth, and even giving Superboy the name Connor was part of it. That bitch!  

That kid was obviously Beast Boy. Just wait until a few years have passed, he's gonna be bragging about how miss Martin was inside of him.  Not actually sure if I wanna see him be on the team however.

I knew right from the beginning what was gonna happen with Megan, so her White Martian form, while different from the comic, didn't surprise me. Creeped me out though. That, and Psimon's brain. 

I'm actually not that knowledgeable on Queen Bee, but nice manipulation in the end on her part. Though I have heard she can mind control people. Nice subtle hint to the lesbians by Batman.

WHERE THE HELL WAS ZATANNA IN THIS EPISODE!?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crying about her daddy or sucking on aqualads john, take your pic.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so those pilots are dead, right? or did  i miss something?



You mean the planes that attacked the barn? I thought those were some of them crazy hunter drone things...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

So Queen Bee does ladies too?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Something I forgot to point out in my 'review'. The grunts this week were using weapons from Apokolips. I liked the fact that Superboy pointed this out and also hope that this becomes a mainstay. The grunts using Apokoliptan technology makes them a lot more dangerous IMO, but still effective fodder.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> You mean the planes that attacked the barn? I thought those were some of them crazy hunter drone things...



Obviously drones, had the camera for a nose thing going on.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



First mention of the mole was in the pilot, not to Sensei. You even said that earlier in this post. I think they would know if he'd left and they specifically say "we now have a man on the inside", which rules out Roy since at that point in time he decided to fly solo which means he was less on the inside than he'd ever been.

There are several reasons Roy can't be the mole. I mean, what was that fight with Chesire and Sportmaster and Ra's Al Ghul all about if he was secretly spying for them? Are they playing some kind of quadriple bluff? Its not like anybody even knew he was there, let alone was watching the whole thing.

As to why Lex didn't use the trigger word on Superboy in episode 25, he and Queen Bee got away scott free, and all the defeated villains will probably be sent to Belle Reve or put in the care of the Justice League, who are now all puppets. It was actually quite of him not to use it- he's got an ace up his sleeve, and he's not going to waste it. If he used it in that fight the team could have taken Superboy out and they would know, once and for all, that he was the mole and that Lex has a hold over him, and they can do something about it while he's lost his advantage.

Plus, I think the point of that meeting, apart from distracting the team while the League are taken care of, was to test the loyalty of the "traitors". Lex probably wants Superboy to come to his side willingly, for whatever reason. At the very least, he seems to regard him as more useful or interesting when he is not a mindless puppet.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And conveniently was brain washed the entire time. No conflict. No consequences. Hell he wasn't even a mole. It would be hilarious if he dies. Superboy becomes a drug addict but nope no conflict there. Hey kids you can roid up all you want, just don't buy more 'ok'.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He wasn't brainwashed "the entire time". The Starro pieces weren't ready until _Insecurity._ He probably wasn't even given it until sometime after _Performance_.

On a related note, I finally appreciate what Klarion, Ivo and the Brain were up to in _Insecurity-_ Brain was extracting and dissecting Starro and getting him ready to infect the members of the Leade, but Klarion and Ivo were getting it ready to infect guys like Marvel and Fate and Red Tornado, blending the technology and the sorcery with the biology for maximum effect. Quite clever.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's quite obvious that the MOLE isn't doing it on purpose. I mean you can tell by the exaggerated "WTF" look on Roy's face that he had no idea how he got there or what the fuck was happening. In a universe of chaos lords,  superman clones, and alien mind fucking conquers, surely you can mentally fuck on one regular human without needing the help of cosmic horrors beyond space time. Your giving the show far too much credit if you think this was more elaborate then it is on the surface.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 17, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Crying about her daddy or sucking on aqualads john, take your pic.



I've come to the decision that she was crying about Zatara, and dong slurping at the same time.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite obvious that the MOLE isn't doing it on purpose. I mean you can tell by the exaggerated "WTF" look on Roy's face that he had no idea how he got there or what the fuck was happening. In a universe of chaos lords,  superman clones, and alien mind fucking conquers, surely you can mentally fuck on one regular human without needing the help of cosmic horrors beyond space time. Your giving the show far too much credit if you think this was more elaborate then it is on the surface.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's quite obvious neither Roy nor the mole did it on purpose; but its also quite obvious that Roy _is not_ the mole. Superboy is- Lex has a trigger-word to control him; he didn't use it in episode 25 because he didn't need to- he got away clean, and those who didn't won't end up anywhere but in Belle Reve or in the hands of the Justice League, both under the control of the Light, not to mention that Lex himself was doing nothing illegal (as far as his money, power and connections tell it) and what he was doing was in another country (seemingly under the Light's control as well- the prison certainly is, since Bane is now on-side) so he can't be locked up even if he was captured. Using it would have tipped his hand.

I don't see why it has to be Roy when the entire League was under mind-control, and I don't see why the mind control Roy was under has to be any different from that which the rest of the League was under (ie. Starro). 

The Light said they had a mole back at the end of the pilot- that rules Roy out, since he went solo at the start of that episode. Sportmaster let Aqualad know there was a mole by letting on that he knew about the missions the team was on and how they went- that rules out Roy as well, since he wasn't on those missions and knew nothing of them. And earlier in that same episode Roy had been having run-ins with Lex, Ra's, Chesire and Sportmaster himself, and the last three tried to _kill_ him. So whether he's thinking for himself or not, its highly unlikely that he's the mole given how those encounters went.

And we know _for a fact_ that Lex has Superboy under some kind of hypnotic control, and he fits the criteria for the mole far better. So even if Roy _is_  the mole...he isn't, or he's not the one they were talking about, and they simply had two of them.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the English version of the episode? Its not up on youtube yet.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Except superboy isn't the mole because the shows says so. Even if he is the mole he is LEX LUTHERS MOLE, not Vandal Savages. So for all intent and purposes sports master wasn't talking about Lex Luthers mole but Vandal Savages/The Lights mole. Though educated guess may indicate that their original plan was to get superboy in the league and have him infiltrate from the inside, his "superman" response would have flagged him as a bad guy way before he got a chance. 

Now we can assume the show is being vague and the "mole" could go on for multiple seasons but who gives a flying rat ass when its all mind control butt rape? In which case Roy makes much more sense if their goal was the JUSTICE LEAGUE and not the shitty young justice batmans pet project team. Why does it make sense? Roy has plenty of time unaccounted for being spent alone with no ones supervision and doesn't have to answer to anyone for it. Basically its a very easy way for the writers to not place foot in mouth and have us believe miss martian ninja'ed her way in and out of the cave to rely "league sensitive information". Doubly, it being Roy there is no trust issues to discuss with the main focus of the show, the young justice team. Which again, lazy writers, don't want to be bothered with. 

Secondly it makes that the staro mind control not being used on Roy because its FUCKING OBVIOUS. "I'll send this brain dead zombie over to the watch tower, i mean experienced heroes of the justice league won't notice a thing" Now considering the quality of the writing that may of been the first idea...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn, I missed today's episode.  Recorder was broken. 

Lots of spoiler chatting, will take a while to read them all. xD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

Super best friends forever short #1


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

only interested in green lantern

Its kinda funny that out of 6 episodes 2 are worth watching in english

Oh well since I did have stupidly high ups for this show I can at least name a few episodes out of 25 that were a pleasant 20 minutes.

Not in order but my reason why.

1-2. The introductions of all the young heroes, especially Kaldur was exceptional and really had me interested and what they will do next. And when superboy trashed the whole team that was lolzy, not my favorite episode but it met the bar i gave it and had me waiting for episode 3. Unfortunately now that i think about it was also the beginning of a long running series of complaints i'll have with the show. So while episode 1 started out strong and promising, episode 2 whimpered to the finish line. 

11 Terrors. This is the beginning of Superboy going from miniature hulk to believable characters with motivations and personally problems that make you root for him. Despite Ms. Martian being in this also, superboy completely steals the show and actually comes to an awakening about his life in general. Though never getting closure with superman he does the next best thing and makes miss martian do her best porn star voice. 

15 Humanity. Boy remember that show about these young heroes trained in the proper use of their powers and while they may not be as godlike as their adult counterparts, they are indeed young badasses in their own right and don't deserve to be dropped in the first daycare for dysfunctional teens. Boy that was 14 whole episodes ago. Well someone, somewhere remembered the original premise of the show and made this. What? The team does THEIR OWN HOMEWORK and GOES ON MISSIONS FOR THEIR OWN REASONS. My god. And they SAVE RED TORNADO IN THE PROCESS. Oh wow. Didn't need batman for that. Or Captain 5 year old. Don't forget lady titts, didn't need her either huh. Nope. Just a bunch of guys and gals who know what they are doing and trying to make shit right while the league is jerking off in sector 12192119912 of the multiverse. Unfortunately this will be the last time the team does much more than be batmans suicide squad/daycare. But someone, somewhere tried. And I applaud you for it whoever you are. Hey they made me like Wally (for one episode). 

16 Fail Safe. :dat Miss Martian. What seems to be a winning formula, get rid of the league, yes even batman and let the kids scramble on their own, seems to be in full effect here with an extra spice of awesome. Oh it was probably not as good watching as it was remembering, but Superboy became a little bit closer to SuperMAN that episode and i can give the show +20 for that. Less watching the kids be well children, more seeing them MAN THE FUCK UP. Which works better in this episode as oppose to that godawful episode where team suicide squad attempts to run past a retarded black adam and his 5 other justice league level buddies. But that's not here or there. Kaldur being Kaldur, Superboy being Superboy, Robin being a prick and Kid Flash and Artemis being folder. And the ending...didn't piss me off, it was actually good for once. Again :dat Miss Martian.

17 Disorder. Well Superboy gets an episode. And well he gets an episode. Somehow in the course of 17 episodes he is a fully realized 3 dimensional character even worthy of his own TV series and this episode shows. Though it felt like a very very forgettable episode of Superman TAS, the fact that I'm even mentioning Superman TAS in the same breath as yj Superboy is a better compliment then any of the rest will deserve for a long time.  

22 Agendas 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well my boy superboy does it again. Kicking clone ass and taking names. Unfortunately they give him the roids by the end of this episode, something his newly fleshed out character wanted to throw away but ah writers....




25 Usual Suspects 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Leader robin plans double cross against LEX LUTHER (albeit a cliche anime version of him). Action that at least matches a better episode of the thundercats finally. A good day all around




Episode 21 would be on the list except for the non doom patrol beast boy...which is seriously...i mean fucking A. Even the comics got beast boy right. THE COMICS. But besides that, Miss Martian. Damn.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn you Young Justice for making me a fan of Red Arrow/Cheshire! 

Honestly...they have the best chemistry in the entire series. I wonder if they have the balls to actually introduce Lian in to the show.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Wuzzman likes Thundercats? Wow, that's a shock. I watched four episodes and gave up. Bitched once about the show and left.


----------



## Angelos (Mar 17, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Does anyone have a link to the English version of the episode? Its not up on youtube yet.



Link removed

Only place I could find it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Wuzzman likes Thundercats? Wow, that's a shock. I watch four episodes and gave up. Bitched once about the show and left.



Short answer no. I think Young Justice is a better show overall but not by much, mainly because I've come to like Superboy, Miss Martian and Kaldur. Thundercats is just "made better" from a visual sense, when it tries it has some pretty good action, but it doesn't try often.... I've come to the conclusion that its paint by the numbers generic adventure flick with some good moments and a interesting premise that is under utilized. The novelty of talking tigers and lions wears off very quickly though and the fanbase is powered by nostalgia.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 17, 2012)

Angelos said:


> Link removed
> 
> Only place I could find it.



Thanks! Damn, it loads SO slow though. 

Once I'm not 24'd, I'll rep you!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2012)

Wally: Wait Hello Megan is a TV show. 
Dick: I just thought it was something she said all the time. 

Tim would have found the connection.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Isn't Tim Drake the smartest of the bat family?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 17, 2012)

I think so. I'm pretty sure he was the one that found out who Batman was before he was Robin, but I can't be hundred percent sure on that.

And don't you guys say anything negative about my Dick Grayson!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one seeing Vixen being a perfect cameo for this latest episode?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys, no wait for Invasion:

It'll start in April



ThePseudo said:


> Isn't Tim Drake the smartest of the bat family?



It's a matter of debate but generally Babs is the smartest, Tim the best detective and strategist, Dick is the best acrobat and leader, Cass the best fighter and Bruce the best all rounder.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2012)

Should paranoia also be counted as a skill? In which case that's another thing Tim has under his belt.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hey guys, no wait for Invasion:
> 
> It'll start in April
> 
> ...



Seem to be forgetting Jason from the family tree


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, really? Invasion in April? Will it follow the pattern now, or will it skip one Saturday first? Oh my glob, this is good news. :33


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

Dunno, just know it will be in April.

Kinda worried there is no sign of Artemis though.

Also by the looks of the ships in the trailer the alien invaders are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Reach

I basically think Jaime will become the main character






Huey Freeman said:


> Seem to be forgetting Jason from the family tree



And Steph and Damian and Alfred and Kate.

None of them are best at anything, or at least not as clear as the others. You might be able to argue Steph if the stealthiest or Jason is the toughest but eh...


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lobo arrives next season!

Dissapointed if it is the Reach afterall. There has been no foreshadowing whatsoever to them, it seems like it comes entirely out of the left field.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Seem to be forgetting Jason from the family tree



He's the redheaded step son.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Dunno, just know it will be in April.
> 
> Kinda worried there is no sign of Artemis though.
> 
> ...



I would argue Jason be the stronger fighter or tough as you say and Cass the more refine/skilled fighter.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Dunno, just know it will be in April.
> 
> Kinda worried there is no sign of Artemis though.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What trailer?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

There's only about 10 seconds of new stuff right at the end though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Holy Shit the MAIN FUCKING MAN is making an appearance EM O GEEE April cant come soon enough


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Saw it in the news section of IMDB.

Yep! It's April.


----------



## Angelos (Mar 17, 2012)

So I really liked how the 'Hello, Megan!' show was created by *Greg* Vietti and Brandon *Weisman*. I also like how it was canceled early.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

Also apparently Invasion will have multiple alien species.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Starting to wonder if The Light will actually be defeated this season.

I mean sure, their evil plan will be foiled, but I don't see much evidence of the villains being finished.

Makes me hopeful for more than two seasons...


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I think so. I'm pretty sure he was the one that found out who Batman was before he was Robin, but I can't be hundred percent sure on that.
> 
> And don't you guys say anything negative about my Dick Grayson!



Dick was the leader
Tim was the smartest
Jason was the strongest/most bloodthirsty


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Starting to wonder if The Light will actually be defeated this season.
> 
> I mean sure, their evil plan will be foiled, but I don't see much evidence of the villains being finished.
> 
> Makes me hopeful for more than two seasons...



Well gee Sherlock I wonder what gave you that idea.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Starting to wonder if The Light will actually be defeated this season.
> 
> I mean sure, their evil plan will be foiled, but I don't see much evidence of the villains being finished.
> 
> Makes me hopeful for more than two seasons...



You see the complexity of the last episode this show will have at least 5 seasons in it. Unlike Marvel DC doesnt axe their shows and reboot every year.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd heard that _Invasion_ was going to be the last season some time ago. Thats why I brought that up.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2012)

This is what happens when Guy Gardner isn't around to put Wuzzman in his place.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

Any show is bound to be cancelled if its pirated/not viewed on cable enough. Generally speaking this show will get 2 seasons but a third and a fourth is not set in stone.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

Greg says he wants to keeping making YJ so long as they let him and so long as it is good. Invasion isn't designed to be the only other season.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Again why you taking this as Marvel JL had not gotten its 3rd and 4th season right off the bat and it wasnt the most popular show either considering its run time but it made it through 4 seasons and IIRC there was a year break it had before JLU 2nd season or 1st season started.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Greg says he wants to keeping making YJ so long as they let him and so long as it is good. Invasion isn't designed to be the only other season.



That is good news to hear. Though I guess not if Invasion turns out to be poor quality. 



Wuzzman said:


> Any show is bound to be cancelled if its pirated/not viewed on cable enough. Generally speaking this show will get 2 seasons but a third and a fourth is not set in stone.



I'm sure Game of Thrones was (and is) pirated plenty and it was instantly set for a second season, and I have no doubt people will pirate season 2 and the show will get another season from the views.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Again why you taking this as Marvel JL had not gotten its 3rd and 4th season right off the bat and it wasnt the most popular show either considering its run time but it made it through 4 seasons.



Hell even Teen Titans had five seasons and that had the higher ups against it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Hell even Teen Titans had five seasons and that had the higher ups against it.



DC animation fight for their work and seeing who is producing it I think they can make it through 5 seasons.

Off topic:

Now only if we get Toonami back on the air CN will be restored to its former glory.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hey guys, no wait for Invasion:
> 
> It'll start in April
> 
> ...



Hating on my boyz Jay-son and D-Wayne smh


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2012)

Idunno if this has been posted yet but:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Thoughts?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

They put mini lobo in I may never say one bad word about this show ever again


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Idunno if this has been posted yet but:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit the MAIN FUCKING MAN is making an appearance EM O GEEE April cant come soon enough


^^^There you go mien square


*Spoiler*: __ 



in the wiki it says the league hires him


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder who the voice actor will be?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for the post, Onomatopoeia! I haven't seen it!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I wonder who the voice actor will be?



If he has a tough guy british accent this show just sky rocket beyond my expectations.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2012)

I was rather fond of Brad Garrett back in the DCAU.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 17, 2012)

^Lobo. Awesome.

EDIT

Wait, was that Lil' Lobo or Adult Lobo?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh man, even that tease of Blue Beetle made me excited to see him in action! :33 I seriously cannot wait for him. And yay! Dick Grayson episode....I'm assuming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I was rather fond of Brad Garrett back in the DCAU.



It depends on the character design back then he had a heavy metal thing going for him, from the looks it more like a kraven the hunter badass type deal.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> It depends on the character design back then he had a heavy metal thing going for him, from the looks it more like a kraven the hunter badass type deal.



But he's the Main Fucking Man!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

The Big G said:


> But he's the Main Fucking Man!!!!



I think this is fitting


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2012)

Image was great.

Great character episode for M'gann.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 18, 2012)

^Agree just watched it and really liked it


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol. The beginning of this episode was hilarious. I also laughed at Megan basing her whole life around a TV Show.


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

You know I have always been a fan of the Beauty and the Beast concept, and I am so stoked that they are using a female beast.

Reverse FTW

This episode gets the Ben Grimm seal of approval.

However M'gann already crossed the line by reducing Psimon to a vegetative state. Aquaman has only done this once and by sheer accident. J'onn J'onzz strictly refuses to mess with a persons brain unless left no choice. Hell, the entire JLA has laws against mind rape.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

Turnabout is fair play and it's not explicitly stated it's permanent.

His fault for pressing her.


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

"You don't want to do something you might regret."

"You don't know me it all."

Badass no doubt, but the fact is she fried a man's brain to hide her image. That is a big JLA no no.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

Robin: "Doesn't she have the power to enthrall most men?"

Batman: "And some women."


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

Lesbians, they do exist!

Reminds of Superman TAS when they showed Maggie Sawyer and her girlfriend

[Youtube]_eS2pQ4W648[/Youtube]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

Just watched Korra, makes YJ seems a little weak by comparison


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2012)

^

When did it start airing?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 18, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know I have always been a fan of the Beauty and the Beast concept, and I am so stoked that they are using a female beast.
> 
> Reverse FTW
> 
> ...



The entire JLA? Didn't half the early League members screw around with Doctor Light's mind?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> "You don't want to do something you might regret."
> 
> "You don't know me it all."
> 
> Badass no doubt, but the fact is she fried a man's brain to hide her image. That is a big JLA no no.



1) Identity Crises

2) Just because she was throwing around threats doesn't mean it was rational or not in the heat of the moment. Have you never spoken without engaging your brain when angry?

3) Memory wiping to protect secret identities is pretty standard on any show that has secret identities

4) No evidence Psimon is permanently damaged

5) No one cares about Psimon anyway



Bluebeard said:


> ^
> 
> When did it start airing?


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> The entire JLA? Didn't half the League screw around with Doctor Light's mind?



Which basically pissed off Batman and the Martian Manhunter. Superman basically pretended not to know about it.

Hell Batman physically attacked the JLA members such as Hawkman and Green Arrow when they were trying to do it.

Besides, Identity Crisis was a pile of shit anyways.


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 2) Just because she was throwing around threats doesn't mean it was rational or not in the heat of the moment. Have you never spoken without engaging your brain when angry?



Heat of the moment, she made a threat and she carried it out and she doesn't seem sorry for it.



> 3) Memory wiping to protect secret identities is pretty standard on any show that has secret identities



Except for the fact Megan's secret identity doesn't protect the lives of anyone. She just doesn't want people to know how she looks physically.



> 4) No evidence Psimon is permanently damaged
> 
> 5



He is left as a vegetable with drool coming out of his mouth.



> ) No one cares about Psimon anyway



It wouldn't matter if it was some random League of Assassin mook.


This is the scenario

Mafia Boss: I wonder what your wife would say if she knew about you and the other gal. It would destroy her, your own kids wouldn't respect you. Your pals on the force wouldn't respect you.
Cop: Not if you die first.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

Except he's not dead.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> "You don't want to do something you might regret."
> 
> "You don't know me it all."
> 
> Badass no doubt, but the fact is she fried a man's brain to hide her image. That is a big JLA no no.



If anything that was this episodes shinning moment of awesome and it only works because it was Megan and the implications were... well damn. :dat Miss Martian. If this show did anything right it made me luv Miss Martian and Superboy as characters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2012)

Ben Apparently Psimon is perfectly fine, as Queen Bee threatens to sick him on Gar when she's talking to M'gann.

whatever happened to him it was only temporary.

honestly i'm hoping that next time he shows up he's scared shitless of her.


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah I like the episode and I love the fact that Megan pushed the moral barrier to keep her image.


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Ben Apparently Psimon is perfectly fine, as Queen Bee threatens to sick him on Gar when she's talking to M'gann.
> 
> whatever happened to him it was only temporary.
> 
> honestly i'm hoping that next time he shows up he's scared shitless of her.



Awww...man, nothing permanent. Well, I just hope there are consequences.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2012)

Psimon is probably going to keep on being a recurring foe for Miss Martian.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Psimon is probably going to keep on being a recurring foe for Miss Martian.



and the mental beatings get worse and worse until he starts running away at the sight of her


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2012)

Dr. Light - Hi Raven..... HOLY MOTHER OF GOD RAVEN!!! I surrender...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Just watched Korra, makes YJ seems a little weak by comparison


I think YJ is superior to season 1 & 3 of Avatar: The Last Airbender. Season two of A:LTA is better than YJ though. Let's hope Korra will be at least season 2 quality.


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> and the mental beatings get worse and worse until he starts running away at the sight of her



She'll probably face some of the more powerful telepaths, like Grodd.

Imagine Grodd utterly ripping Superboy's mind apart and then Megan comes into the room.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I think YJ is superior to season 1 & 3 of Avatar: The Last Airbender. Season two of A:LTA is better than YJ though. Let's hope Korra will be at least season 2 quality.



Yeah, I thought Avatar was better than YJ, but then YJ started to hit its stride and I re-watched TLA and realised it wasn't quite as perfect as I remembered, especially in the earlier eps.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2012)

When you guys finish smoking I'll be watching Korra didn't know it was out. Pants jizzed.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the Batgirl is going to be Barbara. 

And a lot of aliens like Pink Ninja said. Nine of them, in fact. I'd guess that they'd be the White Martians, Dominators, Thanagarians, Tamaraneans, Lobo's race, Starro's race, Rannians (since Ran is mentioned), Appelaxians, and the New Gods.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lobo's race is dead. He killed them as part of a science project.

Gave himself an A.

I think Starro is a unique entity.

*EDIT:* Plus, the article says 9 villains, not 9 alien species.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Urgh, fucking Batgirl is Babs?

So uninterested and worst, reaffirms the "One-True-Batgirl" bullshit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

Still kinda ticked this be perfect to mention or an appearance

Bwana Beast
Vixen 
Wildbeest 

just from the setting of the episode.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 18, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to see Superboy and Superman fight General Zod since he's an alien too 

Also I thought Invasion was going to start airing in April....


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Young Justice 21: Images

Turkish with english subs

_Agendas_ and _Performace_ are now subbed.

*EDIT-* The League is sexist! Girl power!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Conner is  Telepathic.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Young Justice 21: Images
> 
> Turkish with english subs
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links, Masamune1!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Conner is  Telepathic.



What? No. He's just doing what the team do all the time.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Why did they reject Guy Gardner so fast? Known villain? Uncontrollable? Hot headed?

Also, stupid Parasite. If he knows about Martian Manhunter's abilities, how did he not know about the weakness of fire? Idiot! xD


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The two Lanterns just don't like him. Personality clash






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also, stupid Parasite. If he knows about Martian Manhunter's abilities, how did he not know about the weakness of fire? Idiot! xD




*Spoiler*: __ 



Drunk on power. Not thinking straight.




Plus, Manhunter likely doesn't advertise his weaknesses. And he's not used to fighting him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





They don't seem like very good League members then, if they let something as petty as that stop them. 

Ah, fits better than my explanation. I thought maybe the green martians weren't weak to fire and it was just the white martians. 

And thanks again masamune1 for answering my questions. xD


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 18, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Which basically pissed off Batman and the Martian Manhunter. Superman basically pretended not to know about it.
> 
> Hell Batman physically attacked the JLA members such as Hawkman and Green Arrow when they were trying to do it.
> 
> Besides, Identity Crisis was a pile of shit anyways.



Then they erased Batman's mind.

That's 6 versus 2, and I actually liked Identity Crisis. It doesn't deserve the hate it gets.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2012)

The fuck?

How is another country getting YJ episodes before us?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, why would the Tamaraneans invade earth?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2012)

Count Vertigo is such a lame villain.  Glad he got owned.


----------



## Darc (Mar 18, 2012)

Alright, can someone link me to the episodes that are out overseas that we haven't gotten yet? I'm tired of waiting and half this thread is in spoilers now lol. I don't mind the sub titles, will rep for the help.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Then they erased Batman's mind.
> 
> That's 6 versus 2, and I actually liked Identity Crisis. It doesn't deserve the hate it gets.



No it kinda does and it's not just because of the mind wiping. it's also DC deciding they need to be darker edgier and wanting to be more relevent and so they throw in the rape scene just so they can attempt that.

it's also where the wanking of Deathstroke's prowess starts to come into play, and it also killed off Firestrorm for no reason other than DC needed something to be shocking.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

Darc said:


> Alright, can someone link me to the episodes that are out overseas that we haven't gotten yet? I'm tired of waiting and half this thread is in spoilers now lol. I don't mind the sub titles, will rep for the help.



It was posted a page back.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Young Justice 21: Images
> 
> Turkish with english subs
> 
> _Agendas_ and _Performace_ are now subbed.



Here you go, Darc.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The rest of lanterns are mad jelly of Guys Aura, also I figure Kyle isnt in this verse?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of lanterns are mad jelly of Guys Aura, also I figure Kyle isnt in this verse?



Might be to early for him. Guy and John were around for quite some time before Kyle ever debuted in the first place.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 18, 2012)

So I decided to troll through all the Ask Greg stuff cuz I was gunna ask what the odds are of lian Harper showing up down the road are...found out I'm not the only ones who were thinking along those lines:



> Person 1- Asking about  Lian  Harper's existence, while tempting, is a little silly because it Roy and Cheshire have just met. But Rocket/Raquel was (though unaware) pregnant with Amistad in her first appearance. Does she have child on Earth 16?
> 
> Greg:SPOILER REQUEST. NO COMMENT.





> Person 2:I know that in the comics, former Female Fury Knockout used to mess with Superboy and call him 'pup'. Any chance of seeing her (and scandal hopefully)? I understand that Roy is super young now but will  Lian  ever make an appearance?
> 
> Greg: NO COMMENT.



Take from this what you will but it is certainly possible that we might be seeing Lian down the road...wonder what Artemis would think of being an aunt


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

It like they just found some random people who speak portuguese to do these voice acting... my gosh some of the translations dont match up.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

I do not have Justice League International, but I will look into it. Thanks Ben Grimm.  Still seems extremely petty and wrong to me, but I guess I gotta read first.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> It like they just found some random people who speak portuguese to do these voice acting... my gosh some of the translations dont match up.





The voice acting is grating.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> The voice acting is grating.



Half the time I am trying to translate it on my own from listening.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> The voice acting is grating.



Matches the show perfectly. Especially miss martians super annoying "WALLY!"


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

Also lol at Robin cockblocking Wally's realisation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well episode 25 isnt that bad but if there is an episode 26 then I would figure at this point the entire team has to step their shit up to take down the league . Which mean Wally going all out on Barry


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well episode 25 isnt that bad but if there is an episode 26 then I would figure at this point the entire team has to step their shit up to take down the league . Which mean Wally going all out on Barry




*Spoiler*: __ 



well i doubt we'll see anything new since speed force doesnt exist. he probably wont get any faster till he gets older.


----------



## Angelos (Mar 18, 2012)

For a while I was hoping Kyle would join the team as the Green Lantern representative, Greg kinda skirts around when he's asked questions about Kyle, but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 18, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> No it kinda does and it's not just because of the mind wiping. it's also DC deciding they need to be darker edgier and wanting to be more relevent and so they throw in the rape scene just so they can attempt that.
> 
> it's also where the wanking of Deathstroke's prowess starts to come into play, and it also killed off Firestrorm for no reason other than DC needed something to be shocking.



Making something darker and edgier isn't always such a bad thing here, but your right on the last two points. However, it had a good story, it challenged the leagues ideals, and it led into some good stories.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

A Green Lantern on the team wouldn't make sense. It is not like the guardians are lax with their rules/standards.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 18, 2012)

I would like a Green Lantern on the team. It would make it easier to integrate the GL's into the main story.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 18, 2012)

GLs don't tend towards being teenagers. At best, a GL could be a chaperone like Red Tornado was.

If they do put a GL on the team, I hope it's Guy or Hal. I never liked John.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

Racist. **


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Young Justice 21: Images

Turkish with english subs

_Usual Suspects_ is now fully subbed.

A few developments:


*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Batman knows that Hugo Strange (who is not in the episode) is working for the villains. 

2) Superboy (and presumably the team) has realized that the Injustice League were front men for bigger villains like Lex.

3) The reason Lex didn't use his hypnotic commands on Superboy this episode is....he did. Superboy had it removed by Miss Martian.

4) Superboy has known that M'gann was a White Martian since the Bialyan desert mission when they lost their memories.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dat Batman


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

All of it is subbed he said 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was the Mole? Then Vandal replied Yes.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thats not what I'm getting at all. Every time I play it, there are still big chunks missing, and thats not what they say.

*EDIT-* Okay; nevermind.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seriously? "I was the mole?" I would have been immediately starting to reverse it. Maybe get whatever that stuff is out of Batman's head first, and then work on the others.

Stupid Roy.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



How is he supposed to get it out? Its literally inside them, and he'd have to go through the entire League first.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't know. Maybe look at what Batman was doing, make his own research? Something like that. He's just gotta try, man.  

If he knew it was possible to be a mole subconsciously, he should have been wary of everyone.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wel, give him a break. He's only known for about five seconds.

He thought the mole was on the team; no reason to suspect himself. And he wasn't the only one searching for a mole. _Everyone_ in that world knows that mind control like that is possible; its not like he's the only one who missed it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Okay then. Next episode, it better start from that point and he's fighting to get everyone back. Or something at least.

And that's all the more reason he should have realized it could have been anyone. And the Justice League...they are even worse. They are supposed to be better than the Team, and they fail. 

Finished the subbed Usual Suspects. Why was Aqualad the only one to not cringe and freak  out at M'gann's true form (besides Superboy)? Use to such sights? xD


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 18, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> GLs don't tend towards being teenagers. At best, a GL could be a chaperone like Red Tornado was.
> 
> If they do put a GL on the team, I hope it's Guy or Hal. I never liked John.



Pretty sure Hal Jordan, John Stewart & Guy Gardner have all made small cameos.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 18, 2012)

Can't wait for the finale and can't wait for it to be in english


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I guess he used to seeing freaks down in Atlanta.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looool at superboy taken patches.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

I am digging this new riddler look


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 18, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> GLs don't tend towards being teenagers. At best, a GL could be a chaperone like Red Tornado was.
> 
> If they do put a GL on the team, I hope it's Guy or Hal. I never liked John.



Wasn't Arisia 13 years old or something? Red Arrows an adult, but was still invited to join the team.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was my thoughts on it too.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheshire is now my favorite villain after watching that episode.

Saving Artemis and Betraying her father


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 19, 2012)

Betraying? I thought she was just deciding to leave him because it would bring her down too, if she stayed to help.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Just watched the wally episode from last week. Was his dad's being V/O by Steve Blum?


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 19, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that's from Usual Suspects. Thanks for the spoiler.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not quite betraying or simply saving her own skin- she was only working with him because Ra's Al Ghul forced her to. She was waiting for an opportunity to screw him over for years, and might have tried to kill him earlier if they weren't paired up.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

TPN, Korra first episode isn't as good Young Justice's first, let alone its best.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> TPN, Korra first episode isn't as good Young Justice's first, let alone its best.



Lolz its a young justice thread i'll just wait for your opinion to pop in the avatar one.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

I already did Wuzzy.


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Watched them all that are subbed, glad I did cause those were awesome, the sub titles didn't bother me much.

Superboy is a roid user

Wally knows its time to try and fuck Artemis instead of the white horror M'gann

Roy is a sucker

Vandal Savage making an appearance again, tight, I liked him in the Doom movie


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 19, 2012)

Love me some spoilers!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOOOOL dude portugese young justice is awesome, dat batman


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Part 1 yes, Part 2 not so much.
> 
> In fact Part 1 was too good, it gave the series more hype and energy then it will EVER have again. You will never think of Wally as being that cool for several episodes. Robin taking on mr.freeze head to head was about as useful as robin will be...ever. Only Aqualad keeps his awesome card, but too bad there is no super powered villain he can actually fight without being pasted to a wall. Episode 2 is where the show really sets the proper tone, deflating all hopes i had for the show in 20 minutes. Wally running around aimlessly. Robin off being the support (honestly a reoccurring theme where you can literally stick robin in a chair and he'd be more productive to the team) and Aqualad being glued to the wall or floor.


So basically what you're saying is that you hated how Kaldur got his his ass handed to him by a half Kryptonian? The same guy who was created to destroy Superman? lol OK. The fact that he lasted that long against a guy who beat Blockbuster pretty good is a testament to his abilities.

Wally running around aimlessly? Do you mean the mistakes he made due to his over eagerness. He has issues with controlling his speed, I don't mind.

Lol at you wanting a Teen Titans -esque Robin. How he was able to even go toe to toe with Cinderblock(Even Judo flipping him) and pretty much soloing his PIS team I'll never understand.. YJ justice's Robin will always be support  /Tactician of the team. Remember Failsafe? He thinks several steps ahead of his team mates. 



Megan and Super Boy are the Heavy Hitters.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Agendas_ 




Why can't they hire a cook for these kids instead of expecting a teenage martian and a girl who has spent her life studying magic to cook gordon ramsey level meals? 

sexist


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Is the last episode in Portuguese out yet?



ThePseudo said:


> TPN, Korra first episode isn't as good Young Justice's first, let alone its best.



Errrr, I'll wait for more episode of Korra before I pass my final judgement...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Just watched Korra, makes YJ seems a little weak by comparison



    .


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Where was that guy arguing that Superboy was the mole again? I like to LAUGH at that guy.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Me too. He hasn't posted since we found out the identity of the mole. 

Put your post in spoiler tag.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2012)

They are not really comparable.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

They're both cartoons aimed at exactly the same demographic and Korra starts when YJ ends, albeit on a different channel. They're being aired in the exact same time period.

They both have fights scenes, the same age rating, a focus on young adults fighting bad guys and a speculative fiction setting.

Hell, with its city setting Korra is basically a super hero without a costume.


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Where was that guy arguing that Superboy was the mole again? I like to LAUGH at that guy.



I never really argued he was the Mole, I just kept spamming the Luthor Boy pics. And if memory serves me correctly, you at one time also said it was obvious that Superboy was the mole.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

I said it was Kaldur and I'm still posting.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> So basically what you're saying is that you hated how Kaldur got his his ass handed to him by a half Kryptonian? The same guy who was created to destroy Superman? lol OK. The fact that he lasted that long against a guy who beat Blockbuster pretty good is a testament to his abilities.
> 
> Wally running around aimlessly? Do you mean the mistakes he made due to his over eagerness. He has issues with controlling his speed, I don't mind.
> 
> ...



Except TT robin was still a better leader and strategist, he can just as easily win a fight with his team by calling plays. This robin not so much.

Lets see so robins a leader? Nope Kaldur got that covered, he even keeps the safety and intergrity of the group in mind while making them practice and even comes up with formations.

Ok so robins the man with the plan? Nope Kaldur, Wally and Megan are much quicker thinkers, hell even Superboy can alpha male up and call the shots.

So he is the stealth guy? Wrong again. Megan does it better, ridiculously better and has fitted herself in more tight spots then robin ever has. 

Ok ok, so what robin is the tech guy so none of that matters he is support ok! Err yeah except his leet hacking can be done from the safety of megans bioship, oh but wait that only comes in handy sometimes. Let me talk about a real support of the team, Megan. So how does the team get to their missions mostly undetected? Megan. How does the team communicate effortlessly? Megan. Who saves half their asses from falls that would kill them? Megan. 

Even Zantana is a better support than Robin.

So name 5 episodes where robin would have been better served on the ground than on the bioship. Hell fucking THE BATMAN's robin is more useful. And he barely fights thugs. 

Fact is Kaldur is more consistent (which is why his personality lacking ass gets no criticism from me), wally is 40% support, 60% flailing at the wind. Oh yeah  on the folder clean up WALLY is better than robin. Lolz.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> I never really argued he was the Mole, I just kept spamming the Luthor Boy pics. And if memory serves me correctly, you at one time also said it was obvious that Superboy was the mole.



I said it was obvious it didn't matter.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzz, what are you talking about? I never said anything about Robin being a leader. The show already addressed why Kaldur and not Dick is leading the team. With Batman, he can make a move without saying a word because they're both able to read each others intentions beforehand. With a team you have to make yours self clear specially when you're a leader. Kaldur was chosen simply because he was the most level headed and mature member of the team, but unlike  Robin he sometimes lacks focus. e.g he put the whole team in danger because he was distracted by thoughts of home.  Robin ALWAYS focuses on the mission.

TT's Robin wasn't an exceptional leader the show never even went to such details as leadership. He just says Titans Go! and the team do their stuff. Aqualad calls plays, not him. The show doesn't even think about things like that.

YJ's Robin is an on the fly thinker. 

1) He came up with the idea of traveling through the air vents and hacking the motion sensors. 

2)He came up with the idea to lure Block Buster, and tricked him into destroying the pillars.

3) He had already thought of a plan to destroy the alien ship in Failsafe

4) Found out who Artemis was.

5) Came up  with a plan that saved the teams ass in Home front.

The other team members can't think under pressure like Dick. Wally doesn't come up with plans. You yourself said that he runs around aimlessly. He's a science wiz so Dick asked him how to create an EMP. Keep in mind it's an idea that Dick came up with.

Why are you talking about stealth? MM has the ability to be stealthier due to her superhuman ability but she's not particularly skilled at sneaking without it. Robin is.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

Didn't he also think up the EMP idea?

Oh and overall, this Robin is leagues better than TT Robin. TT Robin was mini bats with a stick (complete with ridiculously overpowered physical stats), this Robin is actually Robin.

Oh and am I the only one really hoping YJ Robin doesn't get a bo staff? The image on that one toy for season 2 made it seem like he did, but it'd be so cool if they went with escrima sticks.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Didn't he also think up the EMP idea?



Nope Wally.

1. meh
2. easily could have been wallys plan (since that's his fighting style anyway)
3. meh didn't need to be with wally
4. doesn't help the team
5. wallies and artemis

And still not better than The Batman's robin or both of Batman TAS robins.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Didn't he use ecrima sticks back in that Amazo episode?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Nope Wally.
> 
> 1. meh
> 2. easily could have been wallys plan (since that's his fighting style anyway)
> ...



No Robin came up with the plan. He just asked wally how to make it.

1) Concession?

2) Except it wasn't

3 ) Wally, was like "dude you already had this planned out!"

4) Batman stopped him from revealing it. A lot of drama that put the team in danger could have been avoided.

5) Nope and nope. Artemis helped though. Dick was knocked out and she had to start the EMP.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

Also, assuming that not all of Robin's rangs have comms in them, the intentional miss/ricochet to set up discussion with Wally was pretty impressive.

Ha schooled was so long ago. Need to rewatch it. But yeah as a gymnast / acrobat, escrima with grappling hooks on each end > bo staff


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

The only non JL member that comes close to Robin's thinking ability is Red Arrow. If he wasn't such a jerk he'd have been a better leader than Aqualad and Robin.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, Wally comes close with knowledge, and Aqualad comes close with critical thinking, but Robin has both so...yeah.

Red Arrow would be a better leader if he wasn't dealing with teenagers. Give him heroes who could behave like they were in a special ops unit and Red would be a great leader. So basically...checkmate or outsiders ha.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Robin : Hey guys Artemis is really the sister of Chesher Cat!
Superboy : I'm half lex luther
Megan : Evil white martian
Wally : pizza?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Red Arrow is pretty boss. Just a victim of being the angsty teenager the writers want him to be. Which is about the same in the comics. Can't wait for him to get addicted to heroin and get raped by his ex girlfriend.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

In the comics he was fine for a vast majority of his time as a character. The initial drugs arc was actually pretty well done. It's the cry for justice / rise (lol) of arsenal stuff that killed his character.

And NuRoy is okay, rolling with Jason Todd ha.


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought that TT Robin was awesome lol, TT in general was awesome. I also thought it was Robins suit that made him seem stronger in TT?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Darc is trying to come up with with a logical reason to why TT's Robin was so abnormally strong? God, bless his heart.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B0e9Ful4r8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> I thought that TT Robin was awesome lol, TT in general was awesome. I also thought it was Robins suit that made him seem stronger in TT?



The Red X suit did make him stronger, but all of his feats while wearing the default robin suit are just him.

So judo flipping cinderblock...yeah. It's basically like when JLU Batman kicks Darkseid (who just trashed superman) off screen


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Young Justice Batman fights dark WonderWoman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

What are you talking about?

EDIT: Unless you mean crisis on 2 earths, which is...not young justice?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What are you talking about?



The movies are mostly cannon to the YJ universe. Well mostly.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

No they are not Wuzzman. Young Justice's art style is heavily influenced by Crisis on Two Earths' but they're not connected. Weisman said they have no connection.


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Darc is trying to come up with with a logical reason to why TT's Robin was so abnormally strong? God, bless his heart.


shut up you 


Whip Whirlwind said:


> The Red X suit did make him stronger, but all of his feats while wearing the default robin suit are just him.
> 
> So judo flipping cinderblock...yeah. It's basically like when JLU Batman kicks Darkseid (who just trashed superman) off screen


well damn 


Wuzzman said:


> The movies are mostly cannon to the YJ universe. Well mostly.



Do u have a link to these movies that I can see online?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> The movies are mostly cannon to the YJ universe. Well mostly.



Uh, they aren't _canon_ at all. Not even the Green Arrow short written by Greg Weisman using the same designs and animation. This universe is completely original to itself, with no movie tie-ins.

And my God, why did you guys choose to talk so much over St. Patty's Day weekend? Jesus, get a drink or two. I'll post my thoughts on the episode later, but man is there a lot to talk about.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

In _Crisis_ Martian Manhunter is the last of his species. In this Mars is teeming with both Greens and Whites.

Different continuity.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

My bad. Oh wellz, Batman will hax just you wait


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOL dude portugese young justice is awesome, dat batman




*Spoiler*: __ 



But they dont sub it properly and the voice actors arnt even trying


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Still matches the show perfectly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

We all know the Red X version of Robin in TT is the best adaptation even the one that fights with bo staff Robin


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Remember that time where robin gets in a knife fight with the joker. boy that was fun to watch the same 3 animations repeat itself.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

I wonder how this show would handle Starfire? Especially clothing wise.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> We all know the Red X version of Robin in TT is the best adaptation even the one that fights with bo staff Robin



Of course it was the best, it was Jason Todd


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I wonder how this show would handle Starfire? Especially clothing wise.



surely you have seen star sapphire in DOOM


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I wonder how this show would handle Starfire? Especially clothing wise.



Like Artemis but in purple and with bare legs.

She was in TT and that was focused for a younger audience than this. It's no biggy.

In his show Dinah shows her tits, Artemis shows her midriff and arms, Miss M shows her legs (Though not for much longer) and Zatanna wear fishnets and high heels. Not to mention Wonder WOman wears a bustier and panties.

Unless she were her New 52 outfit standard pattern New Teen Titans Starfire is no big deal.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> We all know the Red X version of Robin in TT is the best adaptation even the one that fights with bo staff Robin



And it isn't Beast Boy if he isn't a complete idiot with one of the most annoying voices of all-time. 

Anyways, onto the show:


*Spoiler*: __ 




 This opening is fucking hilarious. Alan Tudyk is pretty good as Green Arrow, but I wish he got more lines. Of all the heroes that I'd like see more of, Green Arrow is second only to Superman.
 Anyways, this is a Miss Martian episode, and she has one of the best. She seems to get a ridiculous amount of complaints for trivial shit, despite pulling off a rather nice alien cliche.
 I'm really confused as to where Bialya and Qurac is; we got sand dunes last time, while this time we get Serengeti. Maybe this is part of the Western Arabian peninsula, or perhaps both countries are on the Eastern coast of Africa. The picture of the two countries makes me think Iran, but that doesn't exactly make sense. Comic Book Geography, everybody!
 The whole Beast Boy origin takes a bit too long for my tastes, but due to the connection to M'gann it's worth it. I really like the revamped origin for Beast Boy, as it actually makes a lot more sense than his previous one. I mean, there's still a question as to why he turns green when she's a white martian (though we've seen her as a Green Martian when she's unconscious and when she thought she was still on Mars, so going to white doesn't necessarily carry), but it's so much better than "Sick Green Monkey + Unknown Serum = Superpowers". And skipping the Doom Patrol might not even happen, though we don't know if the Doom Patrol is even around yet. Frankly, Gar's biggest years are with the Titans, so starting him there isn't a big thing. How often did TT really reference the Doom Patrol stuff, and did it really matter _that_ much?
 It's funny that Wuzzman picked this episode to start ripping on the voice acting; Danica McKeller pulls out the fucking stops on her performance. She plays vulnerable, happy, depressed, and fucking pissed great in this episode. Marina Sirtis is great as Queen Bee, Black Canary is great playing "Don't try to sound as pissed as you really are" and the main cast is good as they've ever been. Voice acting would be one of the last complaints I can think about this series.
 Again, I love the sense of continuity in this series. Bialya was the first place to get Apokalipitan tech, and here we have them running in with the stuff we saw in the Forever People episode.
 Miss Martian is great in the end; so glad to see her cut fucking loose and have a badass freakout moment.
 Elasti-girl cameo! Also, apparently those actors are all actors in the DCU. Did not know that. And man, that is so late 80's it's not even funny.




Loved the episode, and I can't wait to see the next episode in English.



Wuzzman said:


> Remember that time where robin gets in a knife fight with the joker. boy that was fun to watch the same 3 animations repeat itself.



Except there's no repeat. He does the same _stance_, but fuck, that'd be like complaining that Batman throws Batarangs the same way all the time.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

The show was leaked in Portuguese so I never bothered to rewatch it for the original English.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

I probably will, but not anytime soon.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't see why you wouldn't. Generally speaking, emotion carries across in different ways, especially when someone is rushing to fit all the dialogue in Portuguese in.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 19, 2012)

In the episode image Miss Martian voice actor was spot on. The only voice I have a problem with is queen bee voice actor. I just dont like her voice. I dont know why?

Edit: I am talking about english.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree this one one of the strongest episodes though as usual with a strong YJ episode, dragged down a little by the B plot. Still, all the Miss M stuff was good.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Where is that last episode masamune!

Best Young Justice episodes to worst:

1) Humanity

2) Homefront

3) Failsafe

4) Downtime

5)Targets

6)Schooled

7)Misplaced

8)Bereft

9)Image

10)Drop-Zone

11)Fireworks

12)Independent Day

13) Secrets

14)Disordered 

15)Revelation 

16)Coldhearted









17)Denial

















18)Welcome to Happy Harbor.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 19, 2012)

Superman's Dark Secret


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Hopefully invasion starts in portuguese next week


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Hyunyoung singing If I Were a Boy


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Where is that last episode masamune!



I keep posting the same link you know; you can keep checking yourselves.

Young Justice 21: Images

Turkish with english subs

I think the case is that it _airs_ in Portuguese on Mondays, It probably won't be up 'till whenever.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm kind of torn about watching the last episode in Portuguese. Part of me wants to wait and see it in English first.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Where is that last episode masamune!
> 
> Best Young Justice episodes to worst:
> 
> ...




What are your favorite episodes so far guys?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

I feel like EMPing you for putting coldhearted at #16


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2012)

1) Downtime (Aquamaniac)
2) Red Tornado episode
3) Episode where Superboy stopped Ivo
4) Episode where Superboy meets the Forever People
5) Episode where we see Megan's true form
6) Episode where Kaldur talks with Captain Marvel
7) The introductory two episodes
8) Every other episode







I hated Denial.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

^I agree. Denial bored me to tears.

 Image was everything Denial wasn't. I also liked coldhearted.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

_Denial_ wasn't bad. Not worth hating over.

Though a lot of episodes were better than it.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 19, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Of course it was the best, it was Jason Todd



Probably, though Red X will never be as awesome as Under the Red Hood



Wuzzman said:


> Red Arrow is pretty boss. Just a victim of being the angsty teenager the writers want him to be. Which is about the same in the comics. Can't wait for him to get addicted to heroin and get raped by his ex girlfriend.



Don't mention being a single Dad, Lian Harper needs to happen...she was adorable in the comics 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> And NuRoy is okay, rolling with Jason Todd ha.



Outlaws is awesome...Cheshire needs to join the team...and they can all have an orgy lol


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Why all the Denial hate? I really enjoy it. Artemis's snark and faces alone are worth the entrance fee.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Anything with Art and Wally gets my seal of approval.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2012)

Denial is great because it introduced Klarion.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Artemis is the best character in this show, and if she dies I'm done with it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

My mistake. Did I say Denial? I meant Bereft. Denial wasn't anywhere near my favorite. It was an average episode.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 19, 2012)

My Fav episodes(In no particular order):
-Schooled
-Targets
-Homefront
-Failsafe
-Disordered
-Agendas
-Insecurity
-Usual Suspects 

So pretty much all the Superboy & Artemis episodes

My least favs:

The Ms Martian ones


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Artemis is the best character in this show, and if she dies I'm done with it.



I agree, but not about leaving the show. Artemis is my favorite female character, but they're plenty of other characters and plotlines that I'd be interested in following.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't see much problem with _Bereft_ either.

Can't really think of any episodes I really dislike though. Maybe the 3rd one, but even that was below-average at worst.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm so fond of her I met go into depression if she dies.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

*Top tier/Near perfect episodes:*

*Infiltrator:* BEST CHARACTER ARRIVES! BEST VILLAIN ARRIVES! SNARK AND COOL FIGHTS! Only ruined by the fact Dr Roquette can't connect to the internet from Mount Justice, The Batcave or even The Watchtower. Also Roy should have destroyed her work as a matter of course when leaving the Shadow's base.

*Targets:* Roy offers his anus to Lex. Great episode but like Downtime, Kaldur who I initially liked is the dullest person in the episode. And Sportsmaster is still a stupid name. However, Cheshire is still great and has a panty shot! We're introduced to Lex also who has a perfect VA.

*Humanity:* Great villain and final battle. The sacrifice of Inferno and Torpedo is genuinely moving and Red Tornado channelling away the volcano's ash is truly awesome. Zatanna's introduction is great too, albeit limited.

*Image:* M'gann you poor baby, let me hold you! Everything with Megan is lovely and her explanations of how the TV show was her hope cuts me to the heart and retroactively makes all her "Hello Megan"s heartwarming. The stuff with Logan is a little annoying but he is a little kid and the actual "Hello Megan!" episode goes on too long but other than that it's great.

*Disordered:* Nearly perfect. Therapy to deal with trauma is something more shows should have so I'm so glad they had it and how good the sessions were at characterisations. Meanwhile Superboy develops beyond being dumb and angry, is actually funny and helps balance out the seriousness of the static therapy scenes with cool action ones. Only downside is how cheesy the Forever People are. They look like characters from He-Man only made to sell toys.

*Great but with some flaws tier:*

*Denial:* Fun and snarky. Fate and Klarion are great antagonists. Only failure is not real giving Wally development as a character and turning Spitefire into some dull inevitable canon thing even though there is no real reason it should occur.

*Independence Day/Fireworks (Only ever seen them as one episode)*: Strong start but a bit of a sausage-fest and Roy's voice is stupidly deep. Wally starts his theme of running into walls and being useless.

*Alpha Male:* Captain Marvel is awesome. The team not giving Kaldur chance to explain himself pisses the shit out of me but it's a good episode for him and the team works well together. Le Brain is also le cool.

*Good but with caveats:*

*Schooled:* Stupid plot but fun and their biker gear looks cool

*Coldhearted:* FINALLY A GOOD WALLY EPISODE WHERE HE LEARNS HOW TO ACTUALLY USE HIS POWERS AND BE A REAL HERO!. I love his determination when he's on the ground and getting his ass beat but still refuses to give up the heart. The kid keeps going until he literally faints. Very cool and very heroic. Vertigo being dumb right at the end is the only weakness in the episode. Also like Wally finally found out about SuperMartian but wasn't angsty. Suits his character.

*Mostly good but with weak sub-plots or wasted potential:*

*Bereft: * Overshadowed by the fucking moronic bashing of Miss M. But I like the art in the mental battle and the team is mostly cool and funny.

*Drop-Zone:* Fun and glad Robin isn't the default leader but the whole thing about it being his destiny annoys me. We are however introduced to Miss M's excellent stealth costume which thankfully will be her new outfit in Invasion.

*Homefront:* Well the action is great and it's good for Artemis's character... But she looks pretty pathetic compared to Robin. He leads the way the whole time and saves Artemis two or three times and she actually just curls into a ball. Improved by the fact that since then Artemis has become a major ass kicker.

*Only average:*

*Revelation:* Nice to see all the cameos by the Leaguers but the fight scenes are mediocre as are the Joker's voice and dialogue. Fatelad is cool but the whole thing felt like it could have been done better as a confrontation. Does contain the infamous "I feel naked, and not in a fun way" however, which is awesome.

*Secrets:* Weaker on re-watching. The Artemis and Zatanna stuff is pure gold and it's GREAT to see some stuff between two females without involving them talking about boys. Both are also real ass kickers and Artemis shows she's dangerous even without her bow and has overcome her panic from Homefront. However, Harm looks stupid and needs to stop fucking talking. And the side plot is boring and distracts from my SNAIBSEL fun.

*Downtime: * Eh, it's okay but Garth and Tula are dull as shit. The scenes without the Royal family are weak, though the scenes of the rest of the team (Except Wally) are great, especially Artemis and Robin.

*Misplaced:* Ironically the best thing about this episode is what ruins it. Bill/Cap is great but it distracts what the episode should have been about: Zatanna and the confrontation with Klarion. What it should have been was Zatanna making the ultimate sacrifice by putting on the helmet as it's the only option and Zatara choosing to take the consequences for his daughter in a heroic sacrifice. Instead the poor writing of the episode and fight scene makes it looks like Zatanna was merely impatient, didn't need to put on the helm and Zatara has to clean up her stupid mistake. Also the animation is a little choppy.

*Bad:*

*Welcome to Happy Harbour:* I'll admit, M'gann is a little grating in this episode but so is the rest of the teams unnecessary jerkishness. Also what's up with not valuing the lives of sentient robots? A weak episode by YJ's standards.

*Terrors:* Urgh, can I think of anything good to say about this episode? Well I think Killer Frost oggles M'gann while she's changing clothes? No, it sucks and they don't even have the decency to kill Icicle Junior. Annoy little shit.

*N/A:*

*Failsafe:* Impossible to judge as an episode. It's just so unlike the others. I don't enjoy it but I don't really dislike it either. It's interesting but it's not really my thing. That said I fear the whole "Miss Martian Dark Phoenix" thing could become a real plot tumour in the future and I kind of hope they forget about it.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Young Justice 21: Images

Turkish with english subs

Well, here we go....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, I know what I wanted to know.

Meltdown averted.


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2012)

Denial was the worst crap ever. They basically blugeon you over the head with its moral when Nelson says "Take a leap of Faith."

Wally didn't actually do anything, it was Doctor Fate who bet Klarion. This makes me detached from the fight because at this point they haven't developed Nabu's character.

The Spitfire reference obviously references Artemis. 

Then we have Wally lying about his personal beliefs to Miss Martian to make himself look cool and score. Then his stupid nearly gets the entire team killed.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

They didn't bludgeon you over the head with the moral because there was no moral, just Wally being dumb for the purposes of comedy.

The fight scene was good and I think it tells you enough about Nabu

And like I said, Wally lying produced comedy. The only people hurt were Superboy's fave boots.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Auld Acquaintance_ 




1) Roy either has a clone...or is a clone. Either way he's been brainwashed by Cadmus (is Guardian a clone?). It might have been he was replaced in episode 10...meaning he's the mole Sportmaster spoke of, but not who the Light were in the pilot (that might just be Superboy though).

2) The team are hyper-competent; they solo the entire League (in a manner of speaking) and are suspicous of them from the beginning. Red Tornado did...something, though. And they figure out how to cure them of their brainwashing in no time at all.

3) And you though *Kid* Flash was slow...

4) Not sure what the hell Vandal Savage was trying to achieve...but he and the other villains get away. 

5) Kisses for everyone. Except Red Tornado.

6) Conner Kent, meet Clark Kent. He's proud of you.

7) Very action-ish episode.  

8) Those poor genomorphs.....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Auld Acquaintance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Auld Acquaintance_ 



1) That may well be a clone of Guardian... or maybe Guardian is a hyper-aged Roy. That's a scene where dialogue seems rather crucial.

2) Tornado obviously tipped them off. I mean, that whole scene where he shoots up, he's obviously saying that something is controlling the JL. Man, Tornado gets brutalized. Then again, isn't that what Tornado's job is?

3) I have to believe that they weren't fighting at their max. Without free will, it seemed like they weren't as effective as you'd think they would be. Then again, they were pretty much not expecting resistance when most of them bit it. M'gann completely mindfucking J'onn was a "WHOA" moment, though.

4) It's pretty obvious what he was trying to achieve; covertly control the Justice League, using them to control the superhero population. Someone starts irritating you? "Oh, welcome to the Justice League. Let me just tap this on your back..."

5) I think he says something to that effect.

6) That was a great moment. Even unsubbed, you knew what he was saying.

7) Yeah. A lot of stuff going on at once. Can't wait to see it at a higher quality, because I definitely had some seeing things.

8) Guardian, you poor fool!




Question: Does talking about something in the trailer count as spoilers? Tags just in case, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone notice the Sinestro Corps Sinestro in the picture John Stewart is looking at? Also, it looks like Jack Ryder may be making an appearance (The guy in the suit who looks like he's on a news program) and possibly Jay Garrick (The old guy punching someone).


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Just wonder if Guardian was really Roy's uncle or not...was he a character from the comics? Also, it sounds like Roy was replaced in episode 10- Sportmaster hints at the mole in that episode, but the Light hinted at one much earlier. That might just have been Superboy, though.

2) I meant, I didn't understand why he shut down when he was about to brainwash Aqualad. Was he fighting from the inside? Did he pre-program himself to not hurt the team in future? Or is T.O. Morrow a better scientist than Ivo after all? Also, damn they found Red Arrow fast.

3) Well, the team did have the advantage of those anti-Starro Starro's. But Flash has no excuse. Not that he's much better in any other media, or the comics, of course. 

4) What I meant was, it seems like he and Klarion were working on something else, though I might just be misreading that. Either way, I was expecting Savage to have a grander scheme in mind, of which taking out his enemies was only the first stage. Plus, I don't see why the Cadmus massacre was necessary, since they seem to use the League being defeated as an opportunity to raid it or move stuff out and slaughter eveyone- why? They _own_ the place. Shouldn't be hard to move it out without any violence or waiting for such a moment.

5) Yeah, I do too. Thought Canary might be generous there.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't. Generally speaking, emotion carries across in different ways, especially when someone is rushing to fit all the dialogue in Portuguese in.



Meh the plots not that complex so all i really miss is are the "asters". I only really wanted, not needed, subs for Agent and Usual Suspects because they are the better episodes of this later part of the season.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



1) The original Guardian is indeed Jim Harper, Roy's _Great_-Uncle. He was created by Jack Kirby and Joe Simon, which explains the Captain America vibe. He fought back in the 1940's and died... until he was cloned by Cadmus and became their security head. In this version, though, I think he might actually be a clone of Speedy sped up, though; the whole "look alike" thing Conner notes in Agendas seems rather foreshadowy.

2) Not sure without the dialogue, though those all seem to be possibilities. I'm almost sure Morrow is a better android creator, though; look at how many times his androids went self-aware.

3) At the very least, this show has kept the Flashes at a much lower power level. This isn't like Justice League where he'll have awesome moments and you're like "Why doesn't he do that _all_ the time?"

4a) Ah, okay. From reading other people talking about the future, it seems that some members of the League were doing something which may or may not have been completed by the time the kids were around. It also could be general surprise that the kids had a countermeasure; they did underestimate them quite a bit. I also want to say that Klarion made a comment about not liking so much order anyways while he and Savage were about to leave.

4b) I think the slaughter is to cover-up as much as they can about what they were doing with Project Cadmus. Remember, Roy and Superboy both knew they were up to something, and Roy seems to know more stuff we didn't know about, since it was revealed during his flashback. A lot of dialogue is needed here, too, but I can understand them not wanting to leave any loose ends for the League to follow at Cadmus. Hell, how do we know they didn't clone anyone else?

5) Poor, poor Tornado.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roy's a clone? Where are you guys watching these episodes?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Roy's a clone? Where are you guys watching these episodes?



The final episode is here. To answer your question...


*Spoiler*: _Auld Acquaintance_ 



... we can't tell right now. He could be a clone, Guardian could be a clone of him, they could have cloned Roy but the League still has the real Roy... without the dialogue we just have no clue. Could be a _lot_ of things.




Edit: Actually, someone _just_ subbed the start of it. Interesting.

Edit2: It seems as though someone is in the _middle _of subbing the episode. Just shot up to 27% subbed.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 19, 2012)

*Recent episode*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The episode is 8% translated and at 17:55 right after Robin uses kryptonite and when superboy and superman fall down and robin sticks that thing in superman they translated superboy saying "Kryptonite is a bitch."  if only he could say that on cartoonnetwork.


Edit: And there is a make out session in the end between MM and SB, Wally and Artemis,Robin and Zatanna,and Aqualad and the new girl. 4 couples in the show? Not sure if want.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



@Guy Gardener Thanks.

Please don't let Roy be the mole. He's probably my favorite character in this series


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who is the guy with the one arm? Is that the real Roy? Maybe the league has the cloned Roy and The Light has the real Roy who lost his arm due to the train. Ollie did look at the Roy that was with the League seriously as if something was off.


Remember the League looked down at the tracks as if something was there. That was the real Roy who just lost his arm because of the train.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's a clone, it seems. The same thing that the Light nearly did to the kids in the first episode happened to Roy. The subber apparently got that much in.

But hey, no consequences, amirite?!






ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the guy with the ripped of arm? Is that the real Roy? Maybe the league has the cloned Roy and The Light has the real Roy who lost his arm due to the train. Ollie did look at the Roy that was with the League seriously.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In theory it's the real Roy, but with Roy being cloned, there are a lot of possibilities on the table. This is one hell of a fucking twist.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's definitely the mole Sportmaster was talking about. However, the Light mentioned a mole in earlier episodes and that might have been someone different (probably just Superboy, though, whose brainwashing has been dealt with). Its not entirely clear but it seems that Roy was replaced in the 10th episode- instead of jumping off the building when fighting with Sportmaster and Chesire like we saw, he actually just surrendered. 

*EDIT-* Actually, scratch that. He was cloned years ago. *We've never met the real Roy.*


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Young Justice 21: Images
> 
> Turkish with english subs
> 
> Well, here we go....



Ok THAT was fucking badass. Omg why couldn't they make every ep like that my god. 

Winning forumla, League is out the fucking way (save red tornado). Kids do their own shit on their own orders. Every episode with this set up works beautifully. God damn.

Superboy has the best line in the whole god damn show. 

Where was this level of writing and animation for 25 of the other god damn episodes.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, anyone have a clue yet as to what was so special about those 6 Leaguers Batman had on-screen at the end?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's definitely the mole Sportmaster was talking about. However, the Light mentioned a mole in earlier episodes and that might have been someone different (probably just Superboy, though, whose brainwashing has been dealt with). Its not entirely clear but it seems that Roy was replaced in the 10th episode- instead of jumping off the building when fighting with Sportmaster and Chesire like we saw, he actually just surrendered.




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is almost a weird inversion of what happened in the comics with the most recent Secret Society of Supervillains. Villains are replacing people with brainwashed clones? Safety in numbers, people, safety in numbers.

Also, it's obvious that Guy Gardner intentionally sabotaged his possible league membership because he saw this shit coming a mile away and was like "Fuck you guys, I'll be chillin' over here."


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the real Roy is the one with the lost arm, who is in the pod. He lost his arm on the train tracks when he tried to escape. Remember the League looked at the tracks as if something or someone was there? That was the real Roy.

The clone is the Roy we saw for the majority of the episode. Looks like The Light are not finished.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No my slow child, the real roy was captured way before that happened....


----------



## The Big G (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cheshire must be cloning her own harem of Roy Harpers! 


But in all seriousness I bet one stays as Red Arrow the other becomes Arsenal 

Man Roy can't seem to catch a break no matter what continuity he's in 






masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone have a clue yet as to what was so special about those 6 Leaguers Batman had on-screen at the end?



No clue man 

I can't wait for invasion!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Looking at the subs, and the episode more closely, looks like I was wrong. Roy was replaced years ago, and his Manchurian code is "broken arrow". 

And here was me thinking Sportmaster was just bad at trash-talking.

The real Roy *has never been seen on the show. He was replaced years ago.* The guy with the missing arm was the real Roy, and he was kidnapped shortly after becoming GA's sidekick.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Funny how a show can't get beyond a 5/10 only to knock it out of the fucking park at the end.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 19, 2012)

Kryptonite's a bitch!

Best line in the series by a mile...too bad we wont' see it in the english version


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No my slow child, the real roy was captured way before that happened....



*Spoiler*: __ 




Then who was the person who lost his arm, and who was the one who spoke with the team? Because "train tracks" Roy did not escape the League. The League clearly looked at the tracks as if someone was there.

Also, the Roy the team saw miraculously had no evidence of any bruises.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Real Roy is in the jar, captured a while ago. They cloned him and replaced him with this Roy, the clone.

This just gets more fucked up the more I think about it.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, he did. He escaped through a sewer.

The boy who lost his arm was the real Roy, but he had been there for years. No idea how he lost it but he was replaced shortly after his superhero career began, and no-one was any the wiser.

The Roy we knew was a clone from the beginning. When Sportmaster called him a "broken arrow" in the tenth episode, that wasn't just a taunt. That was his hypnotic command, like Superboy and "red sun". Seemingly all Cadmus clones have something like that done to them.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Kryptonite's a bitch!
> 
> Best line in the series by a mile...too bad we wont' see it in the english version



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2012)

So mcuh spoilers! must resist looking...


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Give in to your dark side


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't do it, EJ.

Just patiently watch slow-ass CN air the episodes after another country also has, like I am.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> So mcuh spoilers! must resist looking...





Bluebeard said:


> Don't do it, EJ.
> 
> Just patiently watch slow-ass CN air the episodes after another country also has, like I am.



Don't worry. You're not missing anything.

No big reveals about anything.

No badass moments to speak of.

No heartwarming stuff we've waited a season for.

No megatwists that make you rethink everything you've ever seen.

Nothing to see here. You're better off not looking. You'd only dissapoint yourself with how _lame_ the *final episode* is.

Yeah, don't bother looking.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL at them turning Roy into crazy handless druggy Roy in one fell swoop. I mean shit even in the cartoons were not safe from that crap


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Trust me, it'll be worth it to wait. Waiting for them to translate so much fucking stuff is almost unbearable. I almost regret doing this.



masamune1, you are a hilarious douche.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh OK. Thanks for the clear up. So cloned Roy is infiltrating The League or did he just blabber all the Light's secrets? Especially about him being a clone.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol at Robin having a rock of kryptonite.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2012)

ah what the hell I suppose I might as well watch the subbed episodes...i'll be watching the episodes again in english anyways when they premiere and there's no sense in em waiting weeks while everybody else is ahead of me.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> ah what the hell I suppose I might as well watch the subbed episodes...i'll be watching the episodes again in english anyways when they premiere and there's no sense in em waiting weeks while everybody else is ahead of me.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> ah what the hell I suppose I might as well watch the subbed episodes...i'll be watching the episodes again in english anyways when they premiere and there's no sense in em waiting weeks while everybody else is ahead of me.



Well, its not actually _subbed_ yet...

Only about the first 5 minutes or so.

But you still learn a lot. Even without any subs there was quite a few shocks.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Roy Harper we hardly knew ye. Actually, we never 'knew ye' at all.

Does this mean the Roy everyone already knows in-universe is a clone? The Roy that KF, Robin, and Aqualad knew for years was a clone?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

^ Yes.



ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh OK. Thanks for the clear up. So cloned Roy is infiltrating The League or did he just blabber all the Light's secrets? Especially about him being a clone.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He inflitrated the League. He knew nothing about the Light. Apparently his programming only went up to the point he betrayed them to Savage, after which he defaulted to his original personality and realized what the hell he was doing.

Vandal Savage spills the Lights secrets, but only in the usual "everything that has transpired has done so according to my design" kind of way.






Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He only got it after mugging Batman. It's not actually his.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

27 is the first time I really wanted to follow the dialogue so yeah. You'll understand whats going on.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, its not actually _subbed_ yet...
> 
> Only about the first 5 minutes or so.
> 
> But you still learn a lot. Even without any subs there was quite a few shocks.



It's up to about 10 minutes now.



Wuzzman said:


> 27 is the first time I really wanted to follow the dialogue so yeah. You'll understand whats going on.



It's not a want thing so much as a _need_ thing. You _need_ the dialogue for this episode. Every fucking word matters.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> It's up to about 10 minutes now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a want thing so much as a _need_ thing. You _need_ the dialogue for this episode. Every fucking word matters.



At 27% percent its not impossible to follow if your brains willing to fill in the blanks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, its not actually _subbed_ yet...
> 
> Only about the first 5 minutes or so.
> 
> But you still learn a lot. Even without any subs there was quite a few shocks.



I meant Agendas and up really...honestly I can wait for it to become fully subbed.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, okay.

Well, its well on its way anyway. It will probably be fully subbed by tomorrow. Its the only episode that isn't.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

> ^ Yes.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Crap.  So they don't know him at all. That sucks. Not enough to turn me off this series, but it still sucks. I thought they said the mole was on the team?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They say it occurred shortly after he became a sidekick three years ago, so yeah. This is a whole level of fucked up they are dumping on Roy-2. If I were him, I'd start doing every drug on under the sun.

I wonder if this leads to a closer relationship with Superboy?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Crap.  So they don't know him at all. That sucks. Not enough to turn me off this series, but it still sucks. I thought they said the mole was on the team?




*Spoiler*: __ 




sportsmaster: "you have a mole"
we assume on YJ
he could have easily been talking about the league


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> At 27% percent its not impossible to follow if your brains willing to fill in the blanks.



Excuse the previous hyperbole, but the real big parts about this episode are in the dialogue more than they are shown on the screen.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Crap.  So they don't know him at all. That sucks. Not enough to turn me off this series, but it still sucks. I thought they said the mole was on the team?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure the end of the episode is one of those "clone or not, you are a hero" type of deals. He's still the same guy *we've* always known, and everyone else really, even if his past before that is a lie. Everything else about him is true.

I think the mole being on the team was just something Aqualad misinterpreted and then passed on like Chinese whipsers. Sportmaster never actually said that.

Though if you want to get technical, Superboy was _also_ a mole, though its not clear if he or either of them actually gave the Light any useful intel on the team, or anything that they didn't already know anyway given that in nearly every mission they were on, the Light was behind it and knew more of what was happening than they did.

So there are elements of truth to many of the different theories- Kaldur was right that Sportmaster was trying to sow seeds of suspicion in the team; Batman was right about Superboy being a mole and not even knowing it. And though Roy was a mole, his job wasn't anything to do with spying on the team; it was about infiltrating the Justice League. And spying he might have done was just a side-job, and he didn't really do much of it anyway.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Heh, I made a joke about this earlier. Given what's happened to him he may just...

I'm hoping this is just a joke. I can't watch the episode now.

It just hit me. If this Roy's a clone, maybe the real Roy *isn't* a total asshole!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The reveal is kind of dark


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Excuse the previous hyperbole, but the real big parts about this episode are in the dialogue more than they are shown on the screen.



I agree unless they manage to fuck up 73% of the dialogue I'm itching to hear what everyone is saying.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Exactly. The way he placed his information, he wanted them to think that it was on the team (Since he mentioned Bialya). Robin even pointed this out when they were discussing the mole.

This turns so many episodes on their heads. Targets is totally fucking different, since Aqualad's involvement was likely due to Sportsmaster planting the idea in Roy's head... along with Roy wanting to accuse the other members of the Team as well. I mean... fuck, this is surreal.

In all honesty, I think this tops the Luthiac reveal in JLU. I'm simply stunned.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So what I'm wondering is how much they know about the first Roy Harper?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 19, 2012)

Please, inform me of all that I have missed? Oh please link me to all. T.T


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Please, inform me of all that I have missed? Oh please link me to all. T.T



Here's a link.

And what did you miss? You've watched the first 25 episodes, right?

_*Apparently you've missed EVERYTHING*_.:amazed


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2012)

So finished Agendas


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's funny that my least favorite member of the team can keep having episodes that become favorites of mine


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But from what I've read here, he was replaced after his superhero career started. So he's Speedy-2. As a fan of Roy Harper, I am not amused. But this was an amazing...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 19, 2012)

99% subbed. Enjoy it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Here's a link.
> 
> And what did you miss? You've watched the first 25 episodes, right?
> 
> _*Apparently you've missed EVERYTHING*_.:amazed



Yup, 25 episodes. That says 27 though? And I don't know what I could miss. Possibly Invasion spoilers, or something. I don't know, just wanted to make sure. 

Thanks for the link! I'll rep ya now!


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I never really took the mole plot seriously because i knew the writers never wanted to shake up the teams integrity that way. With a mole you really do have that moment of "well after he/she betrayed us can we ever trust again", which the show didn't want to deal with. Fact being the real drama was finding out who, which wasn't that much of a drama considering there was never a mole on the team and even if there was a mole it wasn't a conscious one (no guilt). 

With Roy it comes as a surprise to me BUT it makes too much sense and ties too many lose ends and plot holes a mole on the YJ team would create. The moles significance, like i figured, came at the end but damn that was double dog of shit they dumped on Roy. First being a clone. Second being a brained washed super sleeper cell clone. It was great. And a good albeit convenient twist that brings the final to JLU level.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Episode even received Wuzzman's stamp of approval.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 20, 2012)

Young Justice finale broke the board. 

And Lee...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was less of a twist and more like .




Edit: Almost forgot.

Terra, the episode is mismarked 27. It's actually 26. It is the first season finale.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2012)

What happened? Did we do this?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the roy we've seen for the entire series is a clone. gaurdian is probably an older clone. i knew they sounded alike, but damn! that was a pretty huge reveal. gotta let that shit sink in. 

rocket is really strong. handling wonderwoman on her own and what not. 

robin and superboy just handled the worlds finest with the power of friendship. awesome.

dissapointed that there wasnt a real fight with flash, arrow, and aquaman.

that rocket/aqualad shit was unexpected.

that was a pretty badass season finale.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Episode 26


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Okay I feel this should have been 2 episodes one for the build up of the league being mind controlled and the other for the actual battle.
- I feel like the team got the drop on the league too easily but then again Klarion needed to control them manually so I guess I can live with that 
- Like the fact that Batman utterly schooled his opponents in hand to hand 
- Rocket is hax as hell in this series her force fields able to hold Wondy .
-I hate to told you so, but bet you those bitches now realize why Batman makes contingency plans against them. The Doom movie should be a tie in to this series and at the end Batman should like literally bitch slap the shit out the funding members to ever question his actions.
-How the hell did they figured out it was called starro? No info relating starro what so ever.
- Like Vandal in this series he is the epitome of Badassery and doesnt even flinch in the face of defeat
- Also liked the fact that the Light was not defeated and their plan is still progressing and this mind control thing was just merely a step.
- what did megan mean when she told Jonn that *this means everything to me* before placing the chip on him and why did she need to transform into her Martian form to do so?
- Why does Red Tornado so easily dispatch like why cant there be one animated version of him where his body is super durable against heavy hitters.
- I like they didnt go through the trouble of showing them finding a cure and just explained it
- No one question the boom tube? wierd
- I figure they were at apocalypse for those 16 hours 

- Finally the best part of the entire series to me- Dat fucking Wally , Dat  Man just decide to get the balls and pick his woman up like the triple O.G he is and just basically told her your mine now. And Artemis didnt object or refuse his Masculinity and just cave in  .
- Robin and Zatanna is okay I guess even though that Batman chick from an alternate verse  
- Aqualad got a token chick when they should just make Gart evil already and make him get back tula. 

: Dat fucking wally and artemis


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt like Kaldur and Rocket, only got paired together because they are black. It think it's a bit too early for Robin and Zatanna too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like Kaldur and Rocket, only got paired together because they are black. *It think it's a bit too early for Robin and Zatanna too*.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh not in my opinion they were flirting with each other already when she first debuted


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20 *(15 members and 5 guests)*
ThePseudo*, cbark42, Huey Freeman, Ben Grimm, Darc+, Jet Pistol, Guy Gardner, Superstarseven, Stevenh1990, mechunter, Aeon, masamune1, MunchKing


Inb4 second crash.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> -I hate to told you so, but bet you those bitches now realize why Batman makes contingency plans against them. The Doom movie should be a tie in to this series and at the end Batman should like literally bitch slap the shit out the funding members to ever question his actions.


yeah, it seemed pretty dumb to me too. the heroes are always getting fucked up and mind controlled and needing to be put down easily, but when batman plans for that shit in advance its a big breach of trust. what a load of shit. too bad YJ bane seems to weak to break this version of batman.


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2012)

I really like Rocket's outfit, has a real 90s feel about it.

...Ah the 90s, good times.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The ironic shit about that is the ask about Batman if he made plans against himself and the funny thing is he is the only none powered hero on the JL at that time and any funding member could easily dispatched him vs visa versa.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here are my thoughts on the subbed version and my thoughts on other people's thoughts:

First off I was fucking mind blown after watching/reading the subbs! Straight up craziness!

I know a lot of people on Tumblr got upset with all the shipping going on at the end. Conner and Megan have been sucking face at least 3/4 of the season so no big deal, Wally kissing Artemis is again no big deal because they've been building that one up for a while, Robin Zatanna is meh because odds are they're going to go to just being friends, and Rocket kissing Lad on the cheek is nothing to blow a gasket over.

As for the YJ owning the JL, YJ is a covert ops team so seeing them stealthily take out the JL isn't too far fetched, plus Robin might have been able to hack the bat-comp for Bat's contingency plans for the JL members. Plus Robin/Superboy vs Bats/Supes was badass and so deal with it haters.

But for me the biggest thing going into the next thing is the whole situation with Roy.

Like Guy posted earlier Clone-Roy is the only Roy we the audience know as well as the one that the YJ have fought alongside for 3 years  so really Clone-Roy is Roy. 

As for Prime-Roy my guess is that Ra's brainwashes him into being a League of Shadows assassin and taking the code name Arsenal. He'll probably team him up with Cheshire thus giving her two Roy's to flirt with and though she might get the idea of cloning her own harem of Roy Harpers...but in all seriousness I think one Roy will become Arsenal and the other Red Arrow.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Mar 20, 2012)

Must resist from watching the episode until English version comes out.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The ironic shit about that is the ask about Batman if he made plans against himself and the funny thing is he is the only none powered hero on the JL at that time and any funding member could easily dispatched him vs visa versa.



*Spoiler*: __ 



well batman could do a lot of damage with them batarangs and kung fu.





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> As for Prime-Roy my guess is that Ra's brainwashes him into being a League of Shadows assassin and taking the code name Arsenal. He'll probably team him up with Cheshire thus giving her two Roy's to flirt with and though she might get the idea of cloning her own harem of Roy Harpers...but in all seriousness I think one Roy will become Arsenal and the other Red Arrow.



*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont think prime roy is going to be of any use to anyone. he's missing an arm and has no experience. apparently he was taken shortly after becoming a sidekick? he probably cant even fight.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Well got caught up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



really superbly done finale there...will definitly be watching all of these again when they're released in english...except for maybe the Parasite episode.

overall one must wonder how long The Light have been planning this...because over this season we've been getting layers within layers and plans withi plans and decoys with decoys. 

To be honest though even with Klarion's direct involvment, I find it hard to believe Nabu couldn't snap his host out of the mind control.





Can't wait for Invasion now


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think prime roy is going to be of any use to anyone. he's missing an arm and has no experience. apparently he was taken shortly after becoming a sidekick? he probably cant even fight.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Roy lost his arm in the comics...and they gave him a robotic prosthetic. Plus I'm sure Ra's and the Light have the tech means to train an operative in a very short amount of time. They took Prime-Roy for a reason.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 20, 2012)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Roy lost his arm in the comics...and they gave him a robotic prosthetic. Plus I'm sure Ra's and the Light have the tech means to train an operative in a very short amount of time. They took Prime-Roy for a reason.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd laugh my ass off if Young Justice did the Winter Soldier story before EMH did.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 20, 2012)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Roy lost his arm in the comics...and they gave him a robotic prosthetic. Plus I'm sure Ra's and the Light have the tech means to train an operative in a very short amount of time. They took Prime-Roy for a reason.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well why would they bother with fixing and training the real roy when they could just grow a new one? I still think that gaurdian is an aged clone of Roy(did the subs say anything about this?). I think they took prime Roy cause he was the easiest sidekick to get to.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Some points I missed


*Spoiler*: __ 



- I hate the fact that little shit is given about Guardian and seems he has a hidden programming as well to deactivate.
- super douche finally decides to be a dad wonder if he knows about lex as other father and will they share custody ?  
- Roy reveal was excellent although I feel the real Roy will be much of a problem also who needs an arm when you replace it with a robotic crossbow that fires lazzors 
- wonder why the chose those specific 6 JL members?
-anyone else got the feeling we might see Prime or dooms day from the other clone 
-I think they used the 6 to initiate the invasion on earth .
- I see why joker could not be on the light he talks too much


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'd laugh my ass off if Young Justice did the Winter Soldier story before EMH did.



I would LOL so hard if this ends up being the case


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well why would they bother with fixing and training the real roy when they could just grow a new one? I still think that gaurdian is an aged clone of Roy(did the subs say anything about this?). I think they took prime Roy cause he was the easiest sidekick to get to.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because it would a total dick thing to do that's why. At this point...anything is possible with this show. So we have to consider all options.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey, so Superboy made out with Black canary? 

Very good, because I never liked her with green arrow, that pathetic robin hood wanabe that doesnt give money to the poor. What a ridicule character.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 20, 2012)

^

GA is awesome. What ya' talkin about, Willis?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, those 6 members were on a mission. It probably has to do with the upcoming Invasion.

So I guess the question is whether the Light know something the League don't and are preparing for the Invasion, or are plotting it for some unknown reason.

Though its probably the former, given that they need the League on-side.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 20, 2012)

awesome? what's so awesome about a douche that shoots arrows and cross dresses as robin hood? I mean seriously?

He aint got nothing on superboy, and since apparently his relationship with black canary awakens this shota shounen fetiche from the inside of fans and viewers... heh I wouldnt be surprise if we saw more 

Besides most of this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are a bunch of pathetic antempts from dc to introduce new characters and try to make them important. This happened back in the death of superman and is still going on? bitch please...


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 20, 2012)

^

OH I don't know...

His thousands of awesome and crazy arrows, rich billionaire, and romance with Black Canary. He's basically Batman with a sense of humor and arrows.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 20, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> ^
> 
> OH I don't know...
> 
> His thousands of awesome and crazy arrows, rich billionaire, and romance with Black Canary. He's basically Batman with a sense of humor and arrows.



Wow well that makes him a wanabe batman as well just as a wanabe robin hood. The character screams Gary Stu 

And now with Hawkeye hitting on the big screen, people is gonna flag him as a yet another copy. Seriously how pathetic.

I really wish he and black canary are done for.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> awesome? what's so awesome about a douche that shoots arrows and cross dresses as robin hood? I mean seriously?
> 
> He aint got nothing on superboy, and since apparently his relationship with black canary awakens this shota shounen fetiche from the inside of fans and viewers... heh I wouldnt be surprise if we saw more
> 
> Besides most of this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are a bunch of pathetic antempts from dc to introduce new characters and try to make them important. This happened back in the death of superman and is still going on? bitch please...



[YOUTUBE]YXNIkkXYlYU[/YOUTUBE]
It is okay if you feel threatened by his manliness.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Wow well that makes him a wanabe batman as well just as a wanabe robin hood. The character screams Gary Stu
> 
> *And now with Hawkeye hitting on the big screen, people is gonna flag him as a yet another copy. Seriously how pathetic*.
> 
> I really wish he and black canary are done for.



You mean despite existing for decades before Hawkeye debuted? that would be like saying Plastic Man is a copy of Mr. Fantastic because they have similar powers.

besides i'd hate to ruin your fun....but that wasn't Black Canary with Superboy


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

lets go back to discussing the season finale


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2012)

Black Canary is really adept to hand to hand combat in this show.


*Spoiler*: __ 



How she owned Dick in that brief exchange in the finale was epic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Deadpool is also a fraction of badassery deathstroke is


Canary is always good at hand to hand arguable better than batman


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Black Canary is really adept to hand to hand combat in this show.



She always is. Its not just this show.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Deadpool is also a fraction of badassery deathstroke is



Eh personally I can't stand either of them...but Deadpool comes across as more entertaining these days than Deathstroke.

Maybe it's because Deathstroke's been so overplayed as this complete powerhouse the last few years...but I just can't take Slade anymore...it doesn't help that Liefeld is taking over his solo series



ThePseudo said:


> Black Canary is really adept to hand to hand combat in this show.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dinah's always been a brawler as she can't always rely on her Canary Cry to take out everyone.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't like Jobstroke, one of those characters where their efforts at making him look like a badass throws other characters under the bus.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thinking about it, I wonder if the Light is actually plotting _their own_ alien invasion of other worlds, or some kind of hegemony. The Invasion from numerous alien races might be to prevent them conquering other worlds.

Meaning they are truly trolling the League- they want them alive to force them to defend the Light and the Earth against the aliens the Light are provoking in the first place.

Also, I just appreciated the look on Green Arrows face at the end of the episode. I thought he was feeling bad for clone-Roy and all the guilt he's carrying; now I think he's thinking about his _own_ guilt, since his sidekick got kidnapped just a few months after he took him on and he didn't even notice. 

He must feel pretty rotten; it will be a good way to make clone-Roy less angsty, letting him know that he doesn't have to shoulder the guilt by himself.

*EDIT-* Wonder if Red Arrow will take the name "Conner" now. He becomes this series` version of Connor Hawke,  thus differing himself from Roy, _and_ he takes the name Superboy did since both of them are clones.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Jobstroke sets the standard for jobbing while being a boss , jobberine needs to take notes


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2012)

You guys think that Deastroke will make an appearance? I liked him in Teen Titans, but he always got beaten by that show's Jober Robin. This is supposed to be the guy that can mop the  floor with Batman, right?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> You guys think that Deastroke will make an appearance? I liked him in Teen Titans, but he always got beaten by that show's Jober Robin. This is supposed to be the guy that can mop the  floor with Batman, right?



I think its certainly plausible too see Slade down the line...though I don't think we'll see him in season 2


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> You guys think that Deastroke will make an appearance? I liked him in Teen Titans, but he always got beaten by that show's Jober Robin. This is supposed to be the guy that can mop the  floor with Batman, right?



Actually from what I recall Slade the majority the time beat the shit out of Robin...Robin very rarely ever had the uper hand against him.

And I could see Deathstroke appearing down the line...though it might be a one episode thing similar to Deadshot in Justice League

Doubtful we'll get him in Invasion though


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> You guys think that Deastroke will make an appearance? I liked him in Teen Titans, but he always got beaten by that show's Jober Robin. This is supposed to be the guy that can mop the  floor with Batman, right?



I think they've actually said that he _won't_ be, since they want to differentiate the show from _Teen Titans_. But they might have just been talking about the first season. Also, they might not call him Deathstroke, even though this is a darker series.

I don't think he was "always beaten" by that Robin- they were about equal, and he made up for it by trolling them with Doombots. And he can't "mop the floor" with Batman any more than he can mop the floor with the _Justice League_ (ie. only with bad writing); they are about equal. His usual enemies are actually Dick Grayson and Green Arrow, to give you an idea of how he should be.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I think they've actually said that he _won't_ be, since they want to differentiate the show from _Teen Titans_. But they might have just been talking about the first season.
> 
> I don't think he was "always beaten" by that Robin- they were about equal, and he made up for it by trolling them with Doombots. And he can't "mop the floor" with Batman any more than he can mop the floor with the _Justice League_ (ie. only with bad writing); they are about equal. His usual enemies are actually Dick Grayson and Green Arrow, to give you an idea of how he should be.



Or in some cases Black Canary...he tended to pop every once in a while during the first run of Birds of Prey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

The question needs to get in this show and he need get in it fast


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 20, 2012)

The Question is too badass for this show. So is Slade. Comic Slade punches the flash and dares you to call it jobbing.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Except then we do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> The Question is too badass for this show. So is Slade. Comic Slade punches the flash and dares you to call it jobbing.



I believe he did nothing but let flash ran into his blade


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it looks like some of the Happy Harbor students be assuming their Superhero identities soon. Gar will be back.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I believe he did nothing but let flash ran into his blade



Which Wally should have seen coming...and then phased right through it...there was so many things wrong with that fight scene


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Which Wally should have seen coming...and then phased right through it...there was so many things wrong with that fight scene


Like I said he said the precedent to jobbing but nothing to godlike status where the company actually changes the powers to suit it *cough squirrel girl ,cough*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Like I said he said the precedent to jobbing but nothing to godlike status where the company actually changes the powers to suit it *cough squirrel girl ,cough*



Except Squirrel Girl is a joke character...she's not meant to be taken seriously (despite what Bendis wants you to think). Deathstroke isn't


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 20, 2012)

Wasn't that fight scene the one where he rendered zatanna useless by punching her in the kidneys or something 

also don't diss squirrel girl

squirrel girl>doom and thanos


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe they changed her power once that who ever she is facing she would be their equal despite anything so a thug would a better chance than LT


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

> Which Wally should have seen coming...and then phased right through it...there was so many things wrong with that fight scene



So overpowered.



Alright, this isn't completely accurate and it's exaggerated, but it's still good for a read... I think.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 20, 2012)

"Makes pants out of GOES FAST" is really the crux of why the Flash is such a wonderful character.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> "Makes pants out of GOES FAST" is really the crux of why the Flash is such a wonderful character.



Which is why it's ridiculous that they aren't going to include the speed force.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Which is why it's ridiculous that they aren't going to include the speed force.



Not really. Less powerful characters are almost always easier to write.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

So, _YJ: Invasion_ is April 28th, is it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2012)

So has everyone already seen all the S1 episodes ? 

Turkish ones ?


 I can't enter the thread for a month or so now


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> So has everyone already seen all the S1 episodes ?
> 
> Turkish ones ?
> 
> ...



Portuguese.

Come on, give in, watch them. 

You know you want to.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone know why Europe is getting these episodes before North America? And why was Australia getting Avengers episodes before North America?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Not really. Less powerful characters are almost always easier to write.



Speed force existing =! Barry and Wally can automatically run at 238904u8234989230 times the speed of light.

It could exist, but because neither barry or wally would really know anything about it, they wouldn't be able to tap into it like comic wally/barry. Every speedster taps into the speedforce, but Jay is still much slower than wally/barry/bart.

What it would do is give them the potential to go that fast, at the risk of being trapped there forever.

Also, lightning trails!

EDIT: Oh, and there's so many side effects to running Mach 1+ that I'd rather have the speedforce (which answers every possible side effect) then them just ignoring it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2012)

> Is it?
> 
> Is it worth it really?
> 
> ...


I hold the patience of stone and the will of stars 




> Don't you want to know who the mole is?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Does anyone know why Europe is getting these episodes before North America? And why was Australia getting Avengers episodes before North America?



Because you touch yourself at night.

I imagine its because of the lengthy break; the foreign channels wouldn't have been happy and children, the target audience, only have so much patience and memory. And foreign audiences know less about these characters than American's so they might lose track more easily.

Also you touching yourself.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Speed force existing =! Barry and Wally can automatically run at 238904u8234989230 times the speed of light.
> 
> It could exist, but because neither barry or wally would really know anything about it, they wouldn't be able to tap into it like comic wally/barry. Every speedster taps into the speedforce, but Jay is still much slower than wally/barry/bart.
> 
> ...



True, but it's still easier to right weaker characters. That would take out a lot of tension in the stories.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And all you haters be Jellying over my boy Wally, he gets all the ladies but his main squeeze is the bad girl Artemis

The Flash is so gar they got to depower him for the series if he got the speed force he vibrate that starro chip shit right out and then kick all the leagues ass before the Team got up there but he said no He knew he would Cblock his young Protege Wally as this would be Wally chance to make his move on that hot blondie and really stick it to sportsmaster


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I hold the patience of stone and the will of stars



If that was true you wouldn't risk coming to this thread and being spoiled.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Here's a link


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2012)

> If that was true you wouldn't risk coming to this thread and being spoiled.


I don't fear risk .. also I was hoping someone was discussing 'Image' 

haven't clicked a spoiler so far


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

^ And you are missing out on _soooooooooooo_ much.....

No-one will be discussing _Image_ anytime soon.

23 people viewing. Lets crash this thing again!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2012)

ok then

would you still hit it if you knew M'gann's true form ?




Do you think Superboy would hit it ?

Should he ?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

Everybody crash site again!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ok then
> 
> would you still hit it if you knew M'gann's true form ?
> 
> ...



come on you want a sooooooooddddddddaaaaaa , you know you want one, just click it and you get that soooooooodddddaaaa


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thought we nearly crashed it again...



Fluttershy said:


> Do you think Superboy would hit it ?
> 
> Should he ?



Now what makes you think we don't know the answer to that question?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2012)

> Now what makes you think we don't know the answer to that question?


you lie

the show is PG-13 or something


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> you lie
> 
> the show is PG-13 or something



you can always find out mien square


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2012)

unless they show the goods I won't be 100% convinced

and they won't show the goods


besides it's probably S2 stuff


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> unless they show the goods I won't be 100% convinced
> 
> and they won't show the goods
> 
> ...



Keep telling yourself that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Fluttershy will even look in this spoiler?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2012)

I        am


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2012)

Fluttershy, we were the ones that crashed Naruto Forums. Don't you want to know what so epic that it crashed the site?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

The episode involved


*Spoiler*: __ 



ponies


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2012)

> we were the ones that crashed Naruto Forums


so are you guys like a gentle gust of wind then ?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey, guys, what was the bigger shock, that


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Roy




was the mole, or that


*Spoiler*: __ 



he wasn't even the real Roy?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Hey, guys, what was the bigger shock, that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Clone-Roy made me trip balls


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Honestly


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was him being a clone more than him being the mole for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Hey, guys, what was the bigger shock, that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



superman accepting his son and his hideousgirlfriend 
naw roy was a clone


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Speed force existing =! Barry and Wally can automatically run at 238904u8234989230 times the speed of light.
> 
> It could exist, but because neither barry or wally would really know anything about it, they wouldn't be able to tap into it like comic wally/barry. Every speedster taps into the speedforce, but Jay is still much slower than wally/barry/bart.
> 
> ...


speed force hasnt been mentioned in the show because it doesnt exist on earth-16. creators confirmed that shit, and i agree with them that the it is a dumb idea.



> EDIT: Oh, and there's so many side effects to running Mach 1+ that I'd rather have the speedforce (which answers every possible side effect) then them just ignoring it.



what are these side effects? just curious.


masamune1 said:


> Hey, guys, what was the bigger shock, that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



clone!Roy no contest.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Clone-Roy was M. Night level plot twist


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Honestly the speed force issue doesn't bother me that much (Other than it not existing on Earth 16 despite the fact it reaches all universes) It's not like they can't change thier mind later.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 20, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Honestly
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Roy being a clone. I mean, you knew SOMEONE was the mole. They set up the idea for the cloning thing in the first episode, but you never thought they'd go through with it, let alone the fact that they did it well before the show started!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> speed force hasnt been mentioned in the show because it doesnt exist on earth-16. creators confirmed that shit, and i agree with them that the it is a dumb idea.



Speed force is awesome, and adds tons to the character and the mythos.



> what are these side effects? just curious.



How can flash carry a normal person (with normal durability) at super speeds? 

How can Flash run at super speeds without melting pavement?

Can Flash go faster than the speed of sound with people around, if so why doesn't the boom injure people?

Does flash have super durability? If not why don't his hands shatter when he punches people at superspeed? If so wouldn't he have similar durabilty to aqualad (skin that can withstand pressure vs. skin that can withstand insane speeds)?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

How can he vibrate through solid objects is also one thing he cant do without the speed force


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2012)

True, really one of the best things about the speed force is that it's the answer to all of those questions and any more you can think of. It also opens the door for time travel, dimension hopping, relationship drama (good god the spitfireers would have kittens with the "lightning rod" concept), high power high risk drama, and most of all...lightning trails!

/keep mind "opens the door" does not mean "automatically brings in". I'd be happy if they alluded to the existence of the speed force, but just outright saying it doesn't exist is kind of stupid to me, since all it does is limit wally as a character (not just power wise).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> True, really one of the best things about the speed force is that it's the answer to all of those questions and any more you can think of. It also opens the door for time travel, dimension hopping, relationship drama (good god the spitfireers would have kittens with the "lightning rod" concept), high power high risk drama, and most of all...lightning trails!
> 
> /keep mind "opens the door" does not mean "automatically brings in". I'd be happy if they alluded to the existence of the speed force, but just outright saying it doesn't exist is kind of stupid to me, since all it does is limit wally as a character (not just power wise).



It also makes room for Professor Zoom to be a new member of the light which would be absolutely Delicious.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> It also makes room for Dr. Zoom to be a new member of the light which would be absolutely Delicious.



That's *PROFESSOR* Zoom to you!

I kid, but yeah that would be awesome. And Zoom slowed down to match the current flash's speed would be dumb, since the whole point of either Zoom (especially wally's) is that he's a villain that only the flash can defeat (when written correctly).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's *PROFESSOR* Zoom to you!
> 
> I kid, but yeah that would be awesome. And Zoom slowed down to match the current flash's speed would be dumb, since the whole point of either Zoom (especially wally's) is that he's a villain that only the flash can defeat (when written correctly).



Replace what happen to Wally pregnant wife with Artemis , Man Wally would go balls to the wall in the speed force.   Probably force Barry to pull a Zatara and sacrifice himself in the speed force for wally , then Wally has to take up the Mantle of the Flash . Man that is 7 episodes right there.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

If Black Adam and Ultra-Humanite can't make the cut into the Light, then to hell with Zoom being anything more than another mook.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Replace what happen to Wally pregnant wife with Artemis , Man Wally would go balls to the wall in the speed force.   Probably force Barry to pull a Zatara and sacrifice himself in the speed force for wally , then Wally has to take up the Mantle of the Flash . Man that is 7 episodes right there.



Pretty much. Although I'd rather it play out as Wally was able to get out, but comes super super close to getting trapped in the speed force, cue speed force phobia / inevitable screw that ima go fast! moment.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't everyone depowered in this show?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Isn't everyone depowered in this show?


You cant depower the powers of the goddamn batman


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

^Unless you do depower the powers of the goddamn batman. I like street-level Batman more than Batgod anyways.

My favorite Flash villain.



I wish he had a bigger role in this series.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^Unless you do depower the powers of the goddamn batman. I like street-level Batman more than Batgod anyways.
> 
> My favorite Flash villain.
> 
> ...



isnt he strongest when he team up with Mirror master and Capt Boomer rang

You should know better batman powers comes from being badass and they can not never make him not bad ass


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> isnt he strongest when he team up with Mirror master and Capt Boomer rang
> 
> You should know better batman powers comes from being badass and they can not never make him not bad ass



Mirror Master and Captain Boomerang are members of .

Of course. Batman is always a badass, except when he's not...








*Spoiler*: __ 



Can someone who watched the season finale tell me when he was replaced. A couple of days into his superhero career, weeks, or months?

Also, does that mean real Roy is long dead. In the second episode they said that they'd clone the trio and get rid of the originals.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> isnt he strongest when he team up with Mirror master and Capt Boomer rang
> 
> You should know better batman powers comes from being badass and they can not never make him not bad ass



The Rogues are always stronger when they're working together, instead of going in solo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Mirror Master and Captain Boomerang are members of .
> 
> Of course. Batman is always a badass, except when he's not...


I beg to differ

1) He punched a shark
2) He fought a gorilla
3) he punched the creeper

your point is invalid 

also I know about the rogues I am just saying cold on his own isnt much of a threat against the league or not make Barry get serious plus I dont know about this version but in the comics didnt all the rogues knew who flash was and wouldnt dare touch his family because of the consequences if they did.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Hey, guys, what was the bigger shock, that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would say the clone Roy was the biggest shock for me, because the mole technically wasn't Roy. 

And then I sniffed because real Roy had half his arm missing.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

^ You guys realize I was only trying to troll Fulltershy with those questions, right?



Lee-Sensei said:


> Mirror Master and Captain Boomerang are members of .
> 
> Of course. Batman is always a badass, except when he's not...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was replaced a few months into his career.

The real Roy isn't dead; you can see him on ice at the end of the episode.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

No, I did not realize that. 

So episode 26 hasn't be translated yet? I don't recall watching it, yet it is at 27...  Or is 26 the one where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Roy is accepted as a member of Justice League?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> also I know about the rogues I am just saying cold on his own isnt much of a threat against the league or not make Barry get serious plus I dont know about this version but in the comics didnt all the rogues knew who flash was and wouldnt dare touch his family because of the consequences if they did.



It's more about respect. The rogues in general are horrible human beings, but they do have a code, albeit a very twisted one.

And Lee, are you reading the current Flash series? Captain Cold's powers are internal now and he's a lot more of a threat.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2012)

The last time I saw Captain Boomerang Tim came dangerously close to making him checkmate himself.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> No, I did not realize that.
> 
> So episode 26 hasn't be translated yet? I don't recall watching it, yet it is at 27...  Or is 26 the one where
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here's a link

Episode 26 was translated yesterday / earlier today.


----------



## Darc (Mar 20, 2012)

So I don't know shit about the Speed Force but in JLU or JL(can't remember) was it the thing that allowed Flash to go so fast he vanished when he defeated the super suit wearing Lex Luther?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ok then
> 
> would you still hit it if you knew M'gann's true form ?
> 
> ...



Superboy knew before tehy started dating. In his head he was thinking "adjustable vag".


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> So I don't know shit about the Speed Force but in JLU or JL(can't remember) was it the thing that allowed Flash to go so fast he vanished when he defeated the super suit wearing Lex Luther?



Yes. The Flash broke past his limits and defeated Luthoriac but the price was that he got sucked into the Speed Force as a result...frankly he's lucky the League could get him back.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Mar 20, 2012)

I gave in to the temptation and watched the episode. Great episode.


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ok then
> 
> would you still hit it if you knew M'gann's true form ?
> 
> ...




Come on we have so many "Beauty and the Beast" cliches in fiction, we needed this reversal.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^Unless you do depower the powers of the goddamn batman. I like street-level Batman more than Batgod anyways.
> 
> My favorite Flash villain.
> 
> ...


whats so great about him?


Whip Whirlwind said:


> Speed force is awesome, and adds tons to the character and the mythos.
> 
> How can flash carry a normal person (with normal durability) at super speeds?


 I dont think hes carried anyone at any crazy speeds yet. 



> How can Flash run at super speeds without melting pavement?
> 
> Can Flash go faster than the speed of sound with people around, if so why doesn't the boom injure people?


well shit, running fast does all that?


> Does flash have super durability? If not why don't his hands shatter when he punches people at superspeed? If so wouldn't he have similar durabilty to aqualad (skin that can withstand pressure vs. skin that can withstand insane speeds)?



i think the flashes do have super durability. kid flash took multiple hits from black adam and also didnt seem to troubled by klarions lightning that took out robin and artemis.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> I gave in to the temptation and watched the episode. Great episode.



feels good doesn't it


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How did the team react when they saw M'Gann's true form? What did they say? Did they mention that she lied in 'Image'?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did the team react when they saw M'Gann's true form? What did they say? Did they mention that she lied in 'Image'?




*Spoiler*: __ 



They cringed in fear, except Aqualad and Superboy. They never mentioned a "you lied to us!". 

Superboy said he knew since the episode where Psimon wiped their memories. I don't recall the others speaking, except Aqualad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did the team react when they saw M'Gann's true form? What did they say? Did they mention that she lied in 'Image'?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Most of them cringed at her appearence but were accepting, Aqualad asked if she really thought her appearence would make them like her less....Superboy said he already knew way back during the first fiasco with Psimon what she looked like


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Come on we have so many "Beauty and the Beast" cliches in fiction, we needed this reversal.




*Spoiler*: __ 



well this isnt much the case since when Megaan shapeshift she is actually changing her DNA structure rather than a illusion.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2012)

considering what all of superboy's family looks like , it's no wonder that's he's down with the white martians


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Wonder how MM martian form looks like.


----------



## Darc (Mar 20, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them cringed at her appearence but were accepting, Aqualad asked if she really thought her appearence would make them like her less....Superboy said he already knew way back during the first fiasco with Psimon what she looked like




*Spoiler*: __ 



How did Superboy already know M'gann was a white martian?I don't remember him discovering that in that older episode


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did Superboy already know M'gann was a white martian?I don't remember him discovering that in that older episode




*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't they kinda meld minds back in that episode...it would explain how he already knew...Superboy while brash has some tact to him, he's not going to bring something up to his girlfriend that he knows will hurt her.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Heh; I only just found out that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vandal Savage is Roy's ancestor.

No wonder he was chosen as the mole.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they kinda meld minds back in that episode...it would explain how he already knew...Superboy while brash has some tact to him, he's not going to bring something up to his girlfriend that he knows will hurt her.



Several weeks ago I remember posting this.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did Superboy already know M'gann was a white martian?I don't remember him discovering that in that older episode




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same way Psimon found out when he first entered her mind. When Superboy entered M'gann's mind, he knew it -- I guess -- instantly, like he was her?  

Either way, though, entering her mind let him now. 






Lee-Sensei said:


> Several weeks ago I remember posting this.



What the.....?!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah. It's a real 'blink and you'll miss it' moment.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What part does it play at? Need to know when to pay extra attention!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's been so long, I can't recall exactly where I saw it. However, I believe it was around the same scene that Miss Martians helping the team remember or the final scene with Superboy (more likely).


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so long, I can't recall exactly where I saw it. However, I believe it was around the same scene that Miss Martians helping the team remember or the final scene with Superboy (more likely).




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kay, found it. Right when Superboy touches Miss Martian and she grabs his face. It plays at 17:57 exactly.



The flashback also shows the TV show she got the Hello Megan! thing from. xD


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 20, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it plays right before you see the G-nomes getting out of cocoons, so you simply assume it's a G-nome rather than what it actually is.




Also, on Auld Acquaintance...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cadmus is slaughtered because Dr Spence helped create a way to neutralize the Starro Tech. Thus they weren't just clearing out Cadmus, they were eliminating her and anything that could know something about the anti-Starro process.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's exactly what I thought when I first saw it. 

So does that mean they killed off the real Roy, or left him there...? I hope he's still alive.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From every indication that I can get, he still seems to be alive... and Ra's has plans for him.




Apparently Greg Weisman is a bit irritated with people posting questions with spoilers from a month in advance on his questions page. Of course, it's all because of the early tapes... but who is responsible for those?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

Caught up with it today after marathoning this past week.

And started a  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol goddamn white martian megan is hideous. Whats the dealio with her? Is she even related to Martian Manhunter? Skimming the Wikipedia page on her DC comics character didnt seem to give an answer.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

@Guy Gardner:

Well, he shouldn't have given special treatment to others then. 

@Sunuvmann:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think its possible for a green martian and a white martian to be related. 

And damn...I was going to start one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No MM is not related to Megaan but when she arrived to earth he adapted her which she grew fond of him which is why she takes on the green martian appearance.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Caught up with it today after marathoning this past week.
> 
> And started a
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I checked through most of the Ask Greg archives, and it doesn't say how color is passed down to Martians. He _has_ been asked whether she's really MM's niece, and he's refused to answer that. It's hard to say, since Martian families are apparently huge and J'onn hadn't seen her before (but didn't treat that like an uncommon thing). But she did lie about how she came to Earth (She says in the comic she won a contest, but in the show Red Arrow comments that she stowed away on J'onn's ship last time he was on Mars).

So there really isn't an answer right now. Something we'll likely have to deal with in the next season, since she showed him her true form. It's completely possible that maybe one of MM's relatives married a white martian and she's sort of a dirty little secret (Kept in the house, watching TV shows all day...).


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I was under the impression J'onn knew about her being a White Martian, and went along with it...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Certainly could be; he may have realized that she was a white after she boarded, but he's just that nice a guy to give her a place where she can avoid persecution. Considering how attentive he seems to be, it's certainly possible that he knows her secret and really wants to give her the best chance she can get. It's hard to tell either way.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe he doesnt know in Image she was worried that Jonn would abandon her if he knew her true form , so that indicated that he doesnt know or else he would give two shits if she was a white martian right?


Off topic what does it take to turn Green Martian into a red one?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My guess is that The Light brainwashes and enhances him into Arsenal


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





That didn't come off as him not knowing, just that after it was found out (By the League and the Team) there wasn't a place for her.... 

And it was just her worries anyways, not really him.






The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that The Light brainwashes and enhances him into Arsenal




*Spoiler*: __ 





The real Roy, right? Is that how it happened in the comics? I thought he went to Arsenal before he became Red Arrow?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Arsenal is after redarrow, he had both arms when he was red arrow.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It could be an embarrassment thing, as well as the Team no longer accepting her, so she goes back. It's very ambiguous.

And Red Martians are a race of martians. You don't turn red, you're born it. I believe Weisman said they are the smallest minority and sort of a royalty/noble caste.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ctrl + I

(Photoshop joke )


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was only asking because I read Jonn was change into one at one time or maybe its something different. It was something like a pyrotelekenetic


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I did not know Red Martians existed. I wonder if we'll get to see them in Invasion?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> You mean despite existing for decades before Hawkeye debuted? that would be like saying Plastic Man is a copy of Mr. Fantastic because they have similar powers.
> 
> besides i'd hate to ruin your fun....but that wasn't Black Canary with Superboy


lemme guess... it's gonna be the fking alien broad is it? Will Superboy freak the fck out? Or does he actually now like a green Alien?

Oh DC, so abhorrent. Cant take a shota pairing can they?

Also Hawkman sucks, but at least he is not a copy pasta of previous charas lol.
Super heroes with bows? I mean seriously?! 



Huey Freeman said:


> Deadpool is also a fraction of badassery deathstroke is



Bitch please... in a comic crossover written by former fan favorite Deadpool writer, the version of how deadpool would be in the DC universe defeated Deathstroke and was Bruce Wayne's bodyguard, even tough he had no idea Bruce was batman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't really see how Roy is a copy of anyone, other than GA and I guess Robin Hood. But in that case Robin is a copy of Batman and by extension Zorro / the shadow.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

New Young Justice comic was released today. It's Kald'ur centric and takes place between Bereft and Targets. Conner and M'gann tag along with him to Atlantis. Hopefully we get to see more of Black Manta.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not quite she was worried others would find out and abandon her...with J'ohnn she was worried he would send her back home after others found out


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

I just notice how pretty awesome it be to have a couple ' in the spelling of your name dosemartians


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I just notice how pretty awesome it be to have a couple ' in the spelling of your name dosemartians



Dem Tamaraneans agree


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To become a Red Martian, a green martian must overcome his fear of fire implanted by the Guardians of Oa.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> To become a Red Martian, a green martian must overcome his fear of fire implanted by the Guardians of Oa.



Whats the difference between green and red as in the added benefit for the color change?

Also I figure the Guardians implanted that fear as a form of control /contingency plan.

WOnder if they had something similar for kryptonians


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey guys, it kind of irks me that Luthor is only second banana to Vandal Savage. Whatever happened to the "World's Greatest Criminal Mind."


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Whats the difference between green and red as in the added benefit for the color change?
> 
> Also I figure the Guardians implanted that fear as a form of control /contingency plan.
> 
> WOnder if they had something similar for kryptonians



They become asexual and produce a hundred eggs.
They create psionic fire. Burn Everything like Dark Phoenix.
Telepathy is MAXXED out to the point where only Plastic Man can fight you head to head.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, it kind of irks me that Luthor is only second banana to Vandal Savage. Whatever happened to the "World's Greatest Criminal Mind."




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was second banana to Grodd, look how that turned out.  
[YOUTUBE]B0O5OPlDXGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, it kind of irks me that Luthor is only second banana to Vandal Savage. Whatever happened to the "World's Greatest Criminal Mind."




*Spoiler*: __ 



Luthor is arrogant, out them all the the first one to backstab his comrades and is driven by his ego. Vandal in this adaptation seems collect, focus and is truly a conquerer in what he does and what he sets to do . Slightly arrogant but he knows when to push or when to back out.




@Martian thing

that kinda sucks giving up hetero for asexual for greater power and kinda figure that be DC equivalent of phoenix . thanks


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 21, 2012)

@Ben Girmm:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I always though of Vandal Savage as the best man to be the top teir villain of Earth.

As great as Lex is, if there is any Earthling villain he should be second place to, it is Vandal Savage.

Savage has seen the entire humanrace rise and fall for 50,000 years. Lex is a baby compared to him. Savage knows how the world works and should be more level headed and patient than Lex Luthor.

Savage must have had a wealth of experience and time learning exactly how people think and act. As well as learning all there is to learn about human history. 

I have a hard time believing Lex is realy much better than Savage in any aspect.

Why should Lex be any smarter or better?


----------



## Darc (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> They become asexual and produce a hundred eggs.
> They create psionic fire. Burn Everything like Dark Phoenix.
> Telepathy is MAXXED out to the point where only Plastic Man can fight you head to head.



Plastic man? Please explain how that jobber is the best equipped to fight a Red Martian.

lol @ having to give up Martian pussy for power


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> @Ben Girmm:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Experience =! Intelligence.

Not always anyway.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Luthor is arrogant, out them all the the first one to backstab his comrades and is driven by his ego. Vandal in this adaptation seems collect, focus and is truly a conquerer in what he does and what he sets to do . Slightly arrogant but he knows when to push or when to back out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would really like to see how the Light formed. And as for Lex playing second fiddle, this Luthor seems a little bit more relaxed in his schemes plus he's BFFs with Ra's. I bet they make fund of Ocean's Master when he's not there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Darc said:


> Plastic man? Please explain how that jobber is the best equipped to fight a Red Martian.
> 
> lol @ having to give up Martian pussy for power



His brain and mind is not organic and he is completely immune to mind control/telepathy .


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 21, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Experience =! Intelligence.
> 
> Not always anyway.


It is more than just experience. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Vandall Savage is super intelligent + 50000 years of knowledge, experience and insight into the human race.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> @Martian thing
> 
> that kinda sucks giving up hetero for asexual for greater power and kinda figure that be DC equivalent of phoenix . thanks



They produce aesexually; that doesn't mean they are aesexual. First thing J'onn did when he started turning into a red was start tappin' the ass of fire-based ex-villainess Scorch.

And its not Phoenix; he said _Dark_ Phoenix. Red martians are demonically evil batshit crazy monsters; they don't just reproduce without sex, they reproduce by setting entire planets on fire. Its not really something J'onn or any martian wants since its more like every martian is the container for a member of the old race, a race of malevolent psychopaths who were their ancestors. Turning into one is more like being possessed.

That said, the creatures in question was never called a red martian that I recall; they were called Burning martians and the one J'onn tunred into called itself Fernus. I think the red martians, from the description Weissman gave, are a different group entirely. If even one such Burning Martian was running around that would be a threat to the universe; the only reason whites and greens exist is because the Burning ones were forcefully transformed into them by the Guardians of Oa.



tari101190 said:


> @Ben Girmm:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





tari101190 said:


> It is more than just experience.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I don't think you need to spoil all of that. You are just talking about a character that everyone knows is in it. And everyone knows he's the leader of the Light.

And everything you've said is why Lex is better. Lex has been alive for 30-40 years, and he's already one of the most powerful men in the world and is capable of challenging godlike superhumans on a regular basis. He's constantly on the verge of world domination in one way or another.

Vandal has been alive for 50,000 years and has been trying to conquer the world since the beginning- what the hell has taken him so long? I like him and I like how he is portrayed in this series (his plans, whatever they are, certainly seem smarter than what he was up to in _Doom_), but I've always had trouble swallowing that aspect of his character. Also the fact that he knew, or was, just about every famous conqueror in history is something that sounds cool in theory but lame the more you think about it, given that DC history doesn't seem to have been much different when it comes to those guys, and only makes the real ones sound more impressive since they didn't need Savage and still did exactly what he supposedly did for them.

Someone like Savage should be running the world already, and for millenia. He isn't. Which doesn't sound good for him.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 21, 2012)

Savage is not trying to conquer the world, so you are wrong.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Savage HAS already conquered the world.

The fact that he accomplished so much and formed the Light is proof of that.

He is ruling the world better than he has ever done it before; from the shadows, directing his influence when and where he can. He has all the right connections and has orchestrated everything up till now for years apparently.

Ruling publicly is a childish fantasy people like Lex are still trying to fulfil. And Lex is a child compared to Savage.

His sights are set on the entire universe now.

Savage’s plans are to lead humanity into becoming the top race in the universe.

He has far bigger goals than ‘ruling the earth’.

It is almost a childish desire to want to be worshipped publicly like Lex wants. Savage rules in private.




All the problems that would come with conquering the world would come from being a recognized figure. If people do not know who you are, then you have nothing to worry about. They cannot stop you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Which is why Savage could not be stopped up until now. Because the Light were a secret society.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

Darc said:


> Plastic man? Please explain how that jobber is the best equipped to fight a Red Martian.
> 
> lol @ having to give up Martian pussy for power



It takes a being on the level of the Spectre to soul rape Plastic Man.

On top of that Plastic Man can change instantaneously into anything he want, borderling toonforce roger rabbit style. On will Plastic Man can turn into anti inectoid spray can. He can become a giant robot that shoots missiles and rockets. He can keep up with J'onn J'onzz's shape shifting abilities. He can become a giant and gain Superman level strength.

Plastic Man is also immune to molecular phasing. Martian Manhunter using his phasing can trap you in a solid wall or take out your heart. Not going to work on Plastic Man.

Plus Plastic Man has survived 3,000 years once as a pile of goop. He's one of the most unkillable members of the Justice League.


Plastic Man may look cartoonish, he may look silly, he may have cartoon like powers. But imagine for a second what would happen if you fought a guy who simply cannot die and can become almost anything he wants at the speed of thought.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> @Ben Girmm:
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Batman with a days worth of prep got beaten down by Swamp Thing

Lex Luthor in 10 minutes created a missile that would scatter Swamp Thing's consciousness into the cosmos.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Savage is not trying to conquer the world, so you are wrong.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That applies to Savage in this series, not Savage in the comics. Like I said, I like this version of the character a bit better.

But the comic Savage has been trying to conquer the world several times, and his many many failures is why he's not the top villain.

Though even then, Lex seems to be smarter than him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> To become a Red Martian, a green martian must overcome his fear of fire implanted by the Guardians of Oa.



So does that mean they are immune to fire if they manage it?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

Red Martians are just a different type of Martian caste, though it would make sense for them to have grown past the fear of fire (Though we have no confirmation of this). At the very least, it would separate them from the regular castes and make them understandably special.

On Vandal Savage:

Obviously Lex is the smarter one; Lex is a once in a millenia (and even beyond that) Polymath. However, just because you are smart doesn't necessarily mean you are _wise_. Lex is a rather flawed individual, though I think he does recognize it even if he doesn't say it. He's made enemies and bringing together a group like this would simply be impossible for him because of the people he's pissed off: it was already mentioned that he and Ra's had a thing, and I don't think that's completely off. Before the Light came around, they probably were competitors and enemies... until Savage brought them a larger game where they can both play at the table as equals.

Now the Light isn't exactly a "I lead and you take orders" deal. Vandal Savage's position is basically a "First Among Equals" deal like Batman. While Lex has all-around genius, Savage has thousands of years of experience as a leader of men. If there is anyone in that room who can keep egos in check and be a conciliator, it's him.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> So does that mean they are immune to fire if they manage it?



It means their no longer afraid of it it means they are now able to create their own psionic flames.

Fire isn't like Kryptonite, it doesn't make martian's weaker...they have deep seeded pyrophobia that makes them cringe into a ball of fear.

Martian Manhunter at times of great adversity is able temporarily overcome his pyrophobia to help his friends.

One time MM was ripped to pieces and was in a pool of flames. He hears Wonder Woman crying for help and pulls himself together to save her.

Should he ever conquer his fear of fire permanently, he becomes a red martian.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> It means their no longer afraid of it it means they are now able to create their own psionic flames.
> 
> Fire isn't like Kryptonite, it doesn't make martian's weaker...they have deep seeded pyrophobia that makes them cringe into a ball of fear.
> 
> ...



Red martians are not Burning martians; you are confusing the two.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 21, 2012)

@masamune:

My explanation of Savage is based on Young Justice, but admittedly, my Lex explation is based on eveything else besides Young Justice. Young Justice Lex doesn't seem to be bothered with world domination either now that I think about it.

Out interpretations of the characters are different due to comics, movies, series etc. But everyhing I have said about Savage so far I think is valid.

I just meant that a well written Savage should not be any less than Lex. And Young Justice does seem to be well written.

And I love Lex Luthor btw. He is my favourite DC villain when written correctly. I have not seen much of Savage, otherwise he would be my favourite too/instead.

I like the concept of Lex Luthor and Vandal Savage more than other villains.

@Ben Grimm: 

OK then. Doesn't really relate to Savage though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

> Obviously Lex is the smarter one; Lex is a once in a millenia (and even beyond that) Polymath. *However, just because you are smart doesn't necessarily mean you are wise. *


I agree with you Guy.



> It means their no longer afraid of it it means they are now able to create their own psionic flames.
> 
> Fire isn't like Kryptonite, it doesn't make martian's weaker...they have deep seeded pyrophobia that makes them cringe into a ball of fear.
> 
> ...



I didn't think the fire functioned like Kryptonite, really. But Young Justice showed it having a bad effect on Miss Martian, so I assumed their bodies couldn't handle the heat. So I thought if they became the Red Martians, they wouldn't be susceptible to fire. :sweat


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> @masamune:
> 
> My explanation of Savage is based on Young Justice, but admittedly, my Lex explation is based on eveything else besides Young Justice. Young Justice Lex doesn't seem to be bothered with world domination either now that I think about it.
> 
> ...



I think the comic book Savage is more like a psychopathic hedonist- he does want to conquer the world and has tried, and failed, to do so several times, but his motivation is for shits and giggles. Thats probably why he fails so often; his heart isn't in it. He is just trying to stave off the boredom of being an immortal, and it just so happens that he's a complete bastard so his methods are pretty...well, savage. 

Comic book Savage does things like have lots of kids by raping women in order to harvest the organs of his kids at a later date, for when his healing factor isn't cutting it. He also eats people. He's a pure dick, and he cares even less about humanity than Lex does.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I didn't think the fire functioned like Kryptonite, really. But Young Justice showed it having a bad effect on Miss Martian, so I assumed their bodies couldn't handle the heat. So I thought if they became the Red Martians, they wouldn't be susceptible to fire. :sweat



It's not quite explained yet, or at least explained in depth. They are weak to fire, but we aren't sure if it's an aversion to that level of heat or if it's the deep-seated Pyrophobia. In the comics, it's the mental aspect. We don't know what it is here. I personally think it's mental aspect, too, but I lack proof at the moment.

Also, looking through the Ask Greg Archives, we are told that the Red Martians do not possess any powers that the Green Martians don't have. The same goes for White Martians. Apparently differences in power are on an individual basis rather than race.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, okay then. If it is Pyrophobia, then it wouldn't be that much of a weakness, I think. Sorta hope they are actually susceptible to fire.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh, okay then. If it is Pyrophobia, then it wouldn't be that much of a weakness, I think. Sorta hope they are actually susceptible to fire.



Well, _humans_ are rather susceptible to fire, too! With the insanely extreme Pyrophobia, simply being around fire can put their bodies into what would amount to shock for a human. They react so adversely due to mental conditioning that they simply shut down when they get too close. Frankly, it's a rather debilitating weakness when used properly.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, but a Martian with super strength and all the abilities the Martians have without a real weakness (against their actual body)? Pretty tough little buggers! A weakness to fire, and not in a mental way, would be a good weakness to add to them. Though I do like the idea of Pyrophobia better...it just seems like the Martians are practically untouchable if the only weakness they have is related to their mind.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think from the episodes it seems like they actually are vulnerable to fire.

Especially since


*Spoiler*: __ 



in the final episode, Martian Manhuter, while brainwashed, displayed no fear of fire, but still got hurt by it, even while intangible.




Likewise, M'gann has never demonstrated a fear of fire, but she's been vulnerable to it, like in _Homefront_ where the fire was killing her even when she was unconscious- in the comics, martians fear fire, but they are not really hurt by it or by its heat.


----------



## Darc (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> It takes a being on the level of the Spectre to soul rape Plastic Man.
> 
> On top of that Plastic Man can change instantaneously into anything he want, borderling toonforce roger rabbit style. On will Plastic Man can turn into anti inectoid spray can. He can become a giant robot that shoots missiles and rockets. He can keep up with J'onn J'onzz's shape shifting abilities. He can become a giant and gain Superman level strength.
> 
> ...


God damn, he's got the most misleading name ever then


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

They aren't quite as versatile as you think in the YJ Universe. The YJ team took away some of the bigger things they have to keep them from being the "I'm Superman with more awesome powers". .


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, I was under the impression she and J'onn retained all the comic powers like heat vision. Okay, then this weakness is effective. Actually, it seems too much now.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I think from the episodes it seems like they actually are vulnerable to fire.
> 
> Especially since
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But being intangible means he can't be touched or feel. The heat shouldn't actually _do_ anything to him if he's intangible. I think that lends more credence to the mental aspect.






> Likewise, M'gann has never demonstrated a fear of fire, but she's been vulnerable to it, like in _Homefront_ where the fire was killing her even when she was unconscious- in the comics, martians fear fire, but they are not really hurt by it or by its heat.



What happened in Homefront could certainly be done to her at a psychological level; she goes into shock due to fear and because the conditions of the fear are still around as she can unconsciously sense them, the shock continues. While they aren't physically hurt by it, the reaction from their body is so extreme that it ends up actually hurting them.

I mean, it's not like she can't take things out of an oven, is it?


----------



## Darc (Mar 21, 2012)

How are they from MARS and weak to fire? Isn't that whole planet a huge heat wave?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But being intangible means he can't be touched or feel. The heat shouldn't actually _do_ anything to him if he's intangible. I think that lends more credence to the mental aspect.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Except that he was under the mental control of the villains and thus any psychological weaknesses should have been erased; otherwise Batman and Superman should have had convulsions while trying to kill children.

The fact that he was intangible doesn't mean he was _completely_ beyond that physical realm you are talking about; I mean, they are tangible enough that they still retain their shape, plus often phasing through another person causes that person harm. I think intangibility just has its limits, and fire is one of them since they are especially vulnerable to it.






> What happened in Homefront could certainly be done to her at a psychological level; she goes into shock due to fear and because the conditions of the fear are still around as she can unconsciously sense them, the shock continues. While they aren't physically hurt by it, the reaction from their body is so extreme that it ends up actually hurting them.
> 
> I mean, it's not like she can't take things out of an oven, is it?




*Spoiler*: __ 



What about what happened to Parasite too?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

That reminds me of one of the recent episodes. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The factory explodes and everything is on fire and M'gann is hurt by it, but she never displayed fear of it.  I wonder if Greg would answer a question asking if the weakness is mental or physical?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

*To Masamune:
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Masamune, remember M'gan mentally attacked J'onn, by using his his fear of fire? He was still under the control of The Light and was still negatively effected.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

@the comic image of Flash over the fire:

So Kid Flash is a shaman?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, so _now_ he gets magic...


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Masamune, remember M'gan mentally attacked J'onn, by using his his fear of fire? He was still under the control of The Light and was still negatively effected.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or he thought he was on fire because she made him think it. Not using his fear, making him actually think he was surrounded by flames.

It still doesn't explain all the other times that _she_ wasn't scared, or when Roy shot him with a flaming arrow and he just ignored it (but it got him anyway). And again Parasite was clearly taken out by the heat of the flames, not any fear- M'gann had zero fear in that scene too.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

Darc said:


> God damn, he's got the most misleading name ever then



Yeah, instead of plastic man, they should call him cartoon man. Because he can turn himself into a jet, a giant spray can that kill humanoid insect, a train or anything he wants. 

Whats even more mind boggling is that according to Batman, Plastic Man's son is an even better shapeshifter.

I wonder if Offspring will join Young justice.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

That really is a misleading name...


*Spoiler*: __ 





I forgot about the Red Arrow part. Yea, he didn't care about it until the flames touched him, so it has to be a physical weakness...at least in Young Justice. 

I'm gonna watch that episode again now. Was pretty late when I watched anyways...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

The mind boggling thing about Plastic man he can shapeshift into anything but cant shapeshift himself a pair of pants and shoes


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> That really is a misleading name...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How about Turn into Whatever He Wants Man.



Huey Freeman said:


> The mind boggling thing about Plastic man he can shapeshift into anything but cant shapeshift himself a pair of pants and shoes



He can and he has, its just that he chooses to look like that on purpose


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> How about Turn into Whatever He Wants Man.



Anything would be better than a name that has nothing to do with his abilities. Shifter or Shiftster would be better than Plastic Man. Morph would be a good name too. 

Or at least I think anything else would be better suited for him. lol


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I disagree completely. Just because you can psychically control a fainting goat does not mean it will no longer lock-up and faint. This is something racial and deeper than just a regular fear; it's not something that mind control can take away. It's a subconscious mental reaction which can't be controlled.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What about what happened to Parasite too?




*Spoiler*: __ 



What _about_ Parasite? I'm missing how this disproves mine, as he basically faints when the realization starts to kick in. Considering he has all the powers of a Martian, why wouldn't he carry the racial fear of fire? It's not a personal trait, but seemingly something encoded into their genes. 

You need to explain this to me, as it seems to me that, since he had the invulnerability of a Kryptonian at the time (which he outright states), he wouldn't feel the fire and thus the weakness would be negated unless it was psychological rather than physical.


----------



## Darc (Mar 21, 2012)

So if you had to rank the power of the members in the League in a top 10, who would make the cut? Order from strongest to weakest in the top 10, I'm curious if Plastic man would rank above Captain Marvel/Lantern/Wonder Women/Super man


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Or he thought he was on fire because she made him think it. Not using his fear, making him actually think he was surrounded by flames.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He doesn't think he's on fire. He thinks he's surrounded by flames. He's never on fire in the scene or anything. And how does that not use his fear of fire?






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It still doesn't explain all the other times that _she_ wasn't scared, or when Roy shot him with a flaming arrow and he just ignored it (but it got him anyway). And again Parasite was clearly taken out by the heat of the flames, not any fear- M'gann had zero fear in that scene too.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I call bullshit. Parasite was surrounded by fire with _Kryptonian invulnerability_, as he said himself (while using Kryptonian powers). If it's physical, how does it bypass the invulnerability? Think that one through.

And simple enough, she was far enough from the fire to not fear it the other times. Considering she has problems getting close enough to the heat of a campfire that she couldn't sit with the group, she is certainly not far enough to be avoiding the extreme heat. Meanwhile, she doesn't seem to have a problem getting up from explosions (Ala Dropzone) which go off near her. It looked like J'onn only had a problem allowing the fire through him. I have to ask; if you are intangible, how the hell can you _feel_ since your nervous system isn't connected?




The whole "physical" weakness doesn't hold up to scrutiny because fire is just combustion: they aren't vulnerable to fire, they are vulnerable to heat combustion releases. If they are as susceptible to heat as humans, then that's not really a "vulnerability", so to speak (at least, not as we've seen on the show).

Along with this, it means they are vulnerable to a lot more things. For example, bullets: Bullets come out the barrel very hot. If they have a general weakness to heat, then J'onn can't go intangible to bullets, among other things.

Not only that, but if she is particularly vulnerable so much so that she can't sit near a fire (As per the comics), then she should have huge problems operating in the Bialyan Desert. The heat generated by sitting next to a fire isn't enough on its own to cause that sort of reaction unless they are hypersensitive to the point that it should be a serious problem a lot of the time ala Farscape's Peacekeepers.

@Darc: With YJ, or just in general?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely. Just because you can psychically control a fainting goat does not mean it will no longer lock-up and faint. This is something racial and deeper than just a regular fear; it's not something that mind control can take away. It's a subconscious mental reaction which can't be controlled.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think we'll have to agree to disagree here; from what I saw he didn't care about the fire until it actually appeared to affect him?






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You are assuming that the strengths of ones negate the effects of the other; if instead of fire, the team whipped out some Kryptonite, would the martian and human stuff he stole negate that? Has he ever been vulnerable to Krytponite and, if so, has it ever been affected by stealing from humans on top of Superman?

And again, M'Gann didn't seem too afraid of the flames, even though she was standing right there. Earlier in the same episode in the first factory, the team seemed concerned that  flames might actually _kill_ her, and had Superboy get her away from it for that reason. I think Parasite was starting to get affected shortly before he was reminded of it but even if he wasn't, that doesn't prove or disprove anything.

At the very least, I think everyone seems to _act like_ it is a physical weakness. I guess this is one of those things either Weissman or the show itself will have to confirm.






> The whole "physical" weakness doesn't hold up to scrutiny because fire is just combustion: they aren't vulnerable to fire, they are vulnerable to heat combustion releases. If they are as susceptible to heat as humans, then that's not really a "vulnerability", so to speak (at least, not as we've seen on the show).
> 
> Along with this, it means they are vulnerable to a lot more things. For example, bullets: Bullets come out the barrel very hot. If they have a general weakness to heat, then J'onn can't go intangible to bullets, among other things.
> 
> Not only that, but if she is particularly vulnerable so much so that she can't sit near a fire (As per the comics), then she should have huge problems operating in the Bialyan Desert. The heat generated by sitting next to a fire isn't enough on its own to cause that sort of reaction unless they are hypersensitive to the point that it should be a serious problem a lot of the time ala Farscape's Peacekeepers.



Pretty sure trying to apply real-life physics to a comic book /  cartoon universe isn't the best way to argue.

Though I will say there is a difference between tiny hot bullets and big flaming arrows.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 21, 2012)

Darc said:


> So if you had to rank the power of the members in the League in a top 10, who would make the cut? Order from strongest to weakest in the top 10, I'm curious if Plastic man would rank above Captain Marvel/Lantern/Wonder Women/Super man



Are we talking the YJ league or the league in the comics?

It varies

Two problems:

1) The YJ league has few members. Even though we saw plastic man in Revelations he isn't a member.

2) It varies, depending on the story (The main character is always stronger) opponent (Some are better against others) and how important the character is. Like Batman is famously strong even against meta-humans who should pwn him.

But of the league members at the start of YJ I would rank them:

*1) Zatara:* Does magic, is flexible and now has the Helm
*2) Superman:* Doesn't has his breath in YJ, weak to kryptonite, weak to magic (Why I put him behind Zatara) weaker in YJ
*3) Martian Manhunter:* Lacks the raw power of Superman but his multiple abilities make him flexible and his psychic powers can take down anyone who is invulnerable
*4) Wonder Woman:* Great fighter and magic
*5) Captain Marvel:* Like WW but without as much experience or brains
*6) Captain Atom:* Lot of power on the attack but more vulnerable and lack the magic/psychic power of the other
*7) Hal Jordan and John Stewart:* Powerful and flexible
*8) Red Tornado:* Did move that volcano but has a glass jaw
*9) Flash:* Lacking the Speed Force he is just a fast guy
*10) Aquaman:* Strong and tough but that's all. I'd rank Mera higher
*11) Black Canary:* Controversial ranking her higher than Bats, but focuses exclusively on fighting and not detective work, plus her Cry is strong
*12) Batman:* Still just a man
*13) Green Arrow:* Savant with a bow but as Artemis and Cheshire demonstrated arrows are merely annoying
*14&15) Hawkman and Hawkwoman:* Derp twins


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

If I come off aggressive, I'm not trying to. Had a not-too-good day today. Really trying not to take it out on you guys, honest.



masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll have to agree to disagree here; from what I saw he didn't care about the fire until it actually appeared to affect him?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree that we can't call it either way, but I think there is ancillary evidence which suggests that it's not heat but the actual image of fire/lava that gets them.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You are assuming that the strengths of ones negate the effects of the other; if instead of fire, the team whipped out some Kryptonite, would the martian and human stuff he stole negate that? Has he ever been vulnerable to Krytponite and, if so, has it ever been affected by stealing from humans on top of Superman?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The thing is that nothing about being a human protects the Kryptonian side of you from Kryptonite. We have no special shields or radiation protection to protect against it. That's not the same with Kryptonian invulnerability. If a half-Kryptonian puts his feet in lava and only complains about losing his boots, then he simply does not feel heat in the same way we do. If heat is the vulnerability, then it _will_ be affected by Kryptonian invulnerability because it specifically shields him from it.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And again, M'Gann didn't seem too afraid of the flames, even though she was standing right there. Earlier in the same episode in the first factory, the team seemed concerned that  flames might actually _kill_ her, and had Superboy get her away from it for that reason. I think Parasite was starting to get affected shortly before he was reminded of it but even if he wasn't, that doesn't prove or disprove anything.




*Spoiler*: __ 



My point would be that if it's simply heat that she's afraid of, then she should need to be further away. Heat given off by fires, particularly ones like gas fires, are crazy hot. Rule of cool notwithstanding, I'd argue that if she can't sit near a campfire due to heat, then she should have a lot more problems.






> At the very least, I think everyone seems to _act like_ it is a physical weakness. I guess this is one of those things either Weissman or the show itself will have to confirm.



Again, there's plenty of overlap in the idea of "physical vulnerability" and "mental vulnerability". Fear is a chemical reaction; fire may cause a more extreme reaction which goes beyond simply "fear" and causes a system shutdown of sorts. Again, I point to the fainting goat as an example of something which seems like a mental reaction, but really is a combination of both.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't think he's on fire. He thinks he's surrounded by flames. He's never on fire in the scene or anything. And how does that not use his fear of fire?




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the sense that she could feasibly make someone hallucinate that they have been shot- it wouldn't be about fear; it would be about assuming you have been mortally injured, and feeling it. Much like making Superman think he was in a field of Kryptonite.

The "think he's on fire" thing was a typo. My bad.







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Parasite was surrounded by fire with _Kryptonian invulnerability_, as he said himself (while using Kryptonian powers). If it's physical, how does it bypass the invulnerability? Think that one through.




*Spoiler*: __ 



(I know I got some quotes mixed up; bear with me).

Basically, like I said earlier, this is like his kryptonite. That was how it was written in the earliest comics (I think, anyway), which this Manhunter is based on.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And simple enough, she was far enough from the fire to not fear it the other times. Considering she has problems getting close enough to the heat of a campfire that she couldn't sit with the group, she is certainly not far enough to be avoiding the extreme heat. Meanwhile, she doesn't seem to have a problem getting up from explosions (Ala Dropzone) which go off near her. It looked like J'onn only had a problem allowing the fire through him. I have to ask; if you are intangible, how the hell can you _feel_ since your nervous system isn't connected?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think not being bothered by explosions but being afraid of campfires counts as a mistake. Especially since you are talking about the comics. Or maybe she _was_ afraid, but has got over it, since she could be afraid because of a physical weakness.

As for the intangibility thing, based on that argument a lot of things that have hurt him and other characters with similar powers over the decades in various media should not have- but they have. It doesn't have to make _sense._


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

Eh, I guess we agree to disagree. I mention the campfire thing because it was specifically made a point in the issue by Weisman himself in #5. Perhaps you have a different interpretation than I do.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 21, 2012)

Officially in the comics the Martian fire weakness is purely psychological but it is VERY powerful, to the point Martians unconsciously lower their defences when confronted by it. At the start of Grant Morrison's JLA run a group of about 40 White Martians are defeated by normal people with torches and lighters and candles.

Plus there is no reason that what is true of the comic Martians should be true of the ones in YJ. 

But fear subjective. People used to combat tend to flinch less when near gunfire or artillery or what have you. Given her experience Miss M should be troubled less by fire when in combat situations. If an explosion is far away it can't get her and if it is close she suffer the same problems as everyone else. If she is already moving to avoid the attack before it happens she shouldn't be as effected by her fear since her mind already has a clear plan.

But as for sitting by an open camp-fire... Maybe it is the difference between 1) Going into a combat zone and being wary of getting shot but not paralysed by fear and 2) Being in the company of someone holding a gun who doesn't know proper firearm safety.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2012)

Darc said:


> So if you had to rank the power of the members in the League in a top 10, who would make the cut? Order from strongest to weakest in the top 10, I'm curious if Plastic man would rank above Captain Marvel/Lantern/Wonder Women/Super man



YJ or Comics

Comics
1) Captain Atom the Quantum Elemental. He can bend the very quantum strings of reality or matter to his whim. Can even use magic because that is a form of energy. Travels through dimensions. Hear all communication on Earth. Mess with time.
2) Phantom Stranger- If his boss (The Judeo Christian God) gives him permission, he can do just about anything. This guy should be on the same level as Zeus or the Wizard Shazam.
3) Doctor Fate- enough said.
4) Hal Jordan. He killed Krona, a skyfather level being.
5) Firestorm- similar to Captain Atom, but he can't affect living matter.
6) Orion- Son of Darkseid, God of War. Possibly the strongest being in the DC universe. Physically punched a hole in Darkseid's chest.
7) The Flash- He is the fastest of them all.
8) Zatanna- Incredibly OP as well. 
9) Martian Manhunter- This guy fought the Spectre on an astral plane. Maybe the strongest telepath in DC.
10) Red Tornado- He is an elemental force similar to Swamp Thing, Firestar, Naiad or Animal Man. They've just never really showed him at his full potential. 

In a fight Plastic Man can defeat Martian Manhunter due to his immunity to intangibility and telepathy. Superman however has freezing breath and would defeat Plastic Man. Plastic Man is just a bad match up for the martian manhunter.

For Young Justice

1) Doctor Fate
2) Superman
3) Captain Marvel
4) Wonder Woman
5) The Flash
6) Martian Manhunter
7) Icon
8) Hal Jordan
9) John Stewart
10) Red Tonado


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 21, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's more about respect. The rogues in general are horrible human beings, but they do have a code, albeit a very twisted one.
> 
> And Lee, are you reading the current Flash series? Captain Cold's powers are internal now and he's a lot more of a threat.



Sorry. I must have missed this. I haven't been reading the comics. I'm waiting to buy the hardcovers. However, I've been following the series... reading previews and stuff.


----------



## Serp (Mar 21, 2012)

Now that Gar has shapeshifting cells, I just hope he comes back as BB :3


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Thanks, Serperion! You reminded me of a question I wanted to ask. xD

Why did they change it to Miss Martian turning him to BB? Or was it like that in the comics? Also, I noticed that when Gar was watching TV, a greenish monkey was bitting him. Do you think that maybe MM's transfusion made it possible an animal bite could him that power?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 21, 2012)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Now that Gar has shapeshifting cells, I just hope he comes back as BB :3



Second Season, apparently.

Good thing, though: Second Season starts immediately (or almost immediately) after the first season ends in April.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Him getting his powers from a blood transfusion of Martian Blood  makes a lot more sense than being bitten by a sick green monkey and then injected by a experimental formula that combined with the virus the monkey was carrying to give him green skin and shapeshifting


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought the monkey had a super virus that allowed it to shapeshift and stuff.  But I agree with you. But if its entirely MM's fault, wouldn't that mean Gar could shapeshift to anything and not just animals?


----------



## Serp (Mar 21, 2012)

Well maybe, the fact he lives on an animal sanctuary were his mother is a Vet gives him a predisposition to animals. Or he has Martian shapeshifting cells now (his eyes turned green from blue IIRC) and thus when he touches/contracts animal DNA he can turn into that, like Animorphs.


----------



## Darc (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, thanks for those rankings guys and yeah I meant DC in general so it would include those not in YJ, its crazy that Superman didn't even make every top 10, scary how much these comics have went through that I don't know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

@ Ben I would put flash at 5 for comics, depending on novel/series but flash has the ability to knock out 6 and 5 if he wanted to  .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2012)

And I'd put Supes on par with MM,and above Zatanna, Flash, and RT.

Kryptonite sucks, but needing your voice to me is an even worse weakness, and she can only fight as fast as she can talk. MM has telepathy over Supes, but fire is much easier to come by than kryptonite.

And I put Supes over Flash due to being more versatile, and RT just hasn't ever lived up to his hype / potential.

Also, obligatory "It's superman!".


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 22, 2012)

Weisman says he doesn't like these comparisons.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

What would happen if the Flash stole Superman's speed? Could he theoretically make him a statue like Inertia?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2012)

Crap I forgot about that.

Yeah Flash wins. That guy is just haxx.

@Lee, I can understand why. They often get heated and serve no real purpose. But it's fun as long as it's light and doesn't go into OBD territory.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What would happen if the Flash stole Superman's speed? Could he theoretically make him a statue like Inertia?



Is that before or after Superman punts whatever planet the Flash is on into the nearest star?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

The Flash lacks the Speed Force in YJ so a lot of his more hax powers are likely unavailible, hence why I ranked him so low.

Wally is hardly setting a great example of what a speedster can do.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe wally gets beaten up by Sportsmaster


----------



## The Big G (Mar 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe wally gets beaten up by Sportsmaster



In his defense Sports master is a total BAMF in YJ 



I've also decided that in season two this guy needs to show up in season 2:


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I don't consider Wally's fight with Sportsmaster like that. He just threw him, not much of a beating up.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Is that before or after Superman punts whatever planet the Flash is on into the nearest star?



I feel like slapping idiots people with a wet trout when they say ''Is that before or after.....''. It is as though they think they are being witty.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

It's frustrating explaining the obvious and redundant. 

I am witty, and oh so pretty.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

You all see that vid?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2012)

We've all seen that episode.

And the rest of the series.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

.....can't tell if trolling.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2012)

He is serious. We've seen the entire season.

Portuguese dubbed, but English subbed. They are 6+ episodes ahead of us, and now are finished with the season.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh shit, they pulling that crap.  I need to stay out of this thread then til i see em.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 22, 2012)

^Yeah. They've all seen the entire season.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't have to stay out of the thread, people don't openly talk about the episode. Its always locked away in spoiler tags.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't seen the whole season.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh shit, that's right, this isn't the Mass Effect 3 thread.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2012)

So the finale was on YouTube today, and with all the greatness went down in that episode, all the fan girls can talk about are the couples?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh shit, they pulling that crap.  I need to stay out of this thread then til i see em.



LINK

Go on; take a peek.

You know you want to.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Funny you gave me that link, because I was already on Viki, watching some Korean dramas. Been using that site for years.


----------



## Darc (Mar 22, 2012)

Still waiting on some more rankings of the JL's top 10 members, no YJ restrictions. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Funny you gave me that link, because I was already on Viki, watching some Korean dramas. Been using that site for years.



Well now you can use it to watch something not gay


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Darc said:


> Still waiting on some more rankings of the JL's top 10 members, no YJ restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you can use it to watch something not gay



Maybe I can sit here and look at your sig instead.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 22, 2012)

Well if Lee Min Jung is a female, which I imagine this person is, watching Korean dramas is appropriately gender targeted. Therefore, not gay.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well if Lee Min Jung is a female, which I imagine this person is, watching Korean dramas is appropriately gender targeted. Therefore, not gay.



That, and there are some that aren't all romance/comedy, there are a good handful of em that are action/suspense and all that good shit, some blockbuster shit.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering that is the extent of most fight sequences not involving superboy, wally got owned. Especially considering we don't see him again till kaldur beats purple rage guy and sports master.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 23, 2012)

Still didn't look like an "owning" to me, if I am thinking of the correct episode.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> @ Ben I would put flash at 5 for comics, depending on novel/series but flash has the ability to knock out 6 and 5 if he wanted to  .



Bart Allen with all his speed was barely able to get close enough to Steppenwolf, Darkseid's uncle to overload his electrical axe. This was Bart when he was full matured into an adult.

Based off the fact Orion has blocked and deflect the Omega effect, there is nothing the Flash can do to actually knock him out. Not even his Infinite Mass Punch that KOed a white Martian.

Speed stealing, getting close to Steppenwolf, Darkseid's pathetic Uncle, was hard enough, getting close to the Dog of War, bad idea. Especially considering how an insane Orion beat down Lightray, another speedster.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bart Allen with all his speed was barely able to get close enough to Steppenwolf, Darkseid's uncle to overload his electrical axe. This was Bart when he was full matured into an adult.
> 
> Based off the fact Orion has blocked and deflect the Omega effect, there is nothing the Flash can do to actually knock him out. Not even his Infinite Mass Punch that KOed a white Martian.
> 
> Speed stealing, getting close to Steppenwolf, Darkseid's pathetic Uncle, was hard enough, getting close to the Dog of War, bad idea. Especially considering how an insane Orion beat down Lightray, another speedster.



 Speedforce dump ?


Side note:

It be nice to see a flash incorporate kinetic energy transfer in his IMP


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Speedforce dump ?
> 
> 
> Side note:
> ...



Couldn't contain Superboy Prime, Orion easily backhands a powered up Superman. Also his Motherbox can create Boomtubes.

Plus this thing he does to Darkseid.



What a wonderful father and son relationship. Straight from the heart, or should I say straight to the heart.

Speaking of Darkseid, we have no idea what role he's playing. He's been forshadowed by the Forever People and we've already seen Superboy battle Infinity Man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Couldn't contain Superboy Prime, Orion easily backhands a powered up Superman. Also his Motherbox can create Boomtubes.
> 
> Plus this thing he does to Darkseid.
> 
> ...



Probably the source behind the invasion .


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2012)

Orion is that much stronger then Superman and Darkseid?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2012)

Comic Orion is waaay stronger than sups and is physically stronger than Darkseid.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Darc said:


> Orion is that much stronger then Superman and Darkseid?



Darkseid is more powerful than Orion.

Orion however is physically one the strongest brick in DC.

Orion is powered by the Astroforce, which he can use to make his punches even stronger.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 23, 2012)

I finished the season

now what?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2012)

We wait.

And hope that season 2 comes out in advance this Monday too....


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm still excited for the English episodes.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 23, 2012)

I do watch the leaked early eps, but I prefer to watch in english. So I hope season 2 is released in english first to be honest.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

Me too. I want to watch the episodes early, but I want them in English first. 

tari, Insecurities does not suck at all. You were wrong.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ep 26_ 



Loved how wally says 'I should have done this a long time ago' when he kisses artemis, even artemis was like yeah you should have


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Bart Allen* with all his speed was barely able to get close enough to Steppenwolf, Darkseid's uncle to overload his electrical axe. This was Bart when he was *full matured into an adult.*
> 
> Based off the fact Orion has blocked and deflect the Omega effect, there is nothing the Flash can do to actually knock him out. Not even his Infinite Mass Punch that KOed a white Martian.
> 
> Speed stealing, getting close to Steppenwolf, Darkseid's pathetic Uncle, was hard enough, getting close to the Dog of War, bad idea. Especially considering how an insane Orion beat down Lightray, another speedster.



This never happened! What are you talking about!?  Bart Allen died in infinite crisis, then came back in legion of three worlds. He was never an adult, and never starred in the worst flash comic ever. LA LA LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU.

But yeah, Orion's a boss.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2012)

Urgh, I really hope one of these canon pairings break up soon please.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 23, 2012)

One of my fav villains in this series has to be klarion, what a douche. I love it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Urgh, I really hope one of these canon pairings break up soon please.



zatanna and robin is not going to last due to robin and batman 

MM and SB well you know *cue Bens picture*

Dont you be wishing bad for Wally


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

Robin and Zatanna was rushed.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2012)

Robin can't break his v-card on batgirl you know. Bad things happen to the Flashes girlfriend. Superboy and Megan are safe until...sub routine kill superman, which may not happen till his powers evolve (which could be 1 or 3 seasons from now)


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Kaldur is a dead man walking.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah I keep saying that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

No no no bad things happen to Flashes wives big difference 
I believe M gaan in the dead one walking


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2012)

I can see an episode where the girls talk about their "sex" lives. 

Megan rolls in on a wheel chair.
"She coughs "worth it" as she takes her seat."
Artemtis walks in and proclaims "Wally went for 130"
Megan goes !
Zatanna goes "wow 130 minutes"
Artemis shrugs "No i meant 1 minute and 30 seconds"
Megan and Zatanna "ouch"
Artemis "how was robin"
Zatanna "Well he is batman" the girls go ! "a mini one that is" the girls laugh in unison.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I can see an episode where the girls talk about their "sex" lives.
> 
> Megan rolls in on a wheel chair.
> "She coughs "worth it" as she takes her seat."
> ...



1 min and 30 secs Artemis is lucky to be alive from a guy who can put in work at super sonic speeds 

It be more like Mgaan comes in and explain that superboy cries about being neglected from his two fathers during 

Zatanna be like those carnies are sure damn flexible

Artemis be like you never had a ending until you have it breaking the sound barrier


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

What no ....


*Spoiler*: __ 



... Rocket and Aqualad love.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> What no
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Rocket powers repel kinetic energy Kaldur be lucky if he gets to second base


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2012)

Current discussion is odd 



Wuzzman said:


> Comic Orion is waaay stronger than sups and is physically stronger than Darkseid.





Ben Grimm said:


> Darkseid is more powerful than Orion.
> 
> Orion however is physically one the strongest brick in DC.
> 
> Orion is powered by the Astroforce, which he can use to make his punches even stronger.



Interesting, never knew that, well I mean that Orion went so hard. So I'm assuming he's fought the JL and won?


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Darc said:


> Current discussion is odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, but he once fought the JL and a powered up Superman. He didn't win or lose, fight just got interrupted.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> 1 min and 30 secs Artemis is lucky to be alive from a guy who can put in work at super sonic speeds
> 
> It be more like Mgaan comes in and explain that superboy cries about being neglected from his two fathers during
> 
> ...



Wally "I finished first!"
Artemis "....."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Wally "I finished first!"
> Artemis "....."


Warning :viewer discretion advice, Dave Chappelle is not for the weak hearted/stomach or those without a sense of humor.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]9AQNGX0mVVs[/YOUTUBE]




starts at 0:50

/argument


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

This may shed light on the subject

[Youtube]fAFP0IoMfsA[/Youtube]


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Was that mobster Bruce?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> This may shed light on the subject
> 
> [Youtube]fAFP0IoMfsA[/Youtube]



guess we just found out The Batman superpower


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> guess we just found out The Batman superpower



To be honest I find the batwank a little excessive. 



masamune1 said:


> Was that mobster Bruce?



Yes, Bruce Wayne became the mobster Matches Malone.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> To be honest I find the batwank a little excessive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Bruce Wayne became the mobster Matches Malone.



well to be honest Bruce was always a charmer and in Batman he also utilize this quality, as seen in the JL episode of Luthors injustice league with cheetah and JLU when him and zatanna team up to change wonder woman back from a pig

so one can understand why they all so found of him.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Did they have to put down Green Lantern, Green Arrow, Aquaman, Plastic Man, The Flash and Blue Beetle.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

JL had a lot of lame episodes. "Kids Stuff" and that "Wonder woman Pig episode". Maybe it's because the show didn't take too seriously.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 23, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> JL had a lot of lame episodes. "Kids Stuff" and that "Wonder woman Pig episode". Maybe it's because the show didn't take too seriously.



Don't hate on the WW Pig Episode...Zatanna was a star! Plus we got to hear Bruce sing! 


Am I Blue?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Did they have to put down Green Lantern, Green Arrow, Aquaman, Plastic Man, The Flash and Blue Beetle.



It's Brave and the Bold, a show where Batman can go hand to hand with guys from Apokolips and has to rescue the other heroes from villains they've fought their entire career.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2012)

I think Batman just objectively acknowledges that chicks dig him, and that it's just another tool he can use.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

Brave and the Bold looks hilarious. Is it based on the silver age Batman comics?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

It has Batman teaming with mother fucking Space Ghost enough said


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2012)

*Batman is about to punch bearded lady gangster*
"You wouldn't hit a woman would you!?"
"The hammer of justice is unisex!"
*Batman decks her*

In this same episode, the batmobile turns into a mech.

Yes, Brave and the Bold is awesome.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Only watched it for the Aquaman, Red Tornado, Plastic Man, and Bwana Beast.

I've lost respect for Batman as a character after he slept with Orion's wife and then didn't even apologize to Orion for sleeping with his wife. Thank you Alan Burnett for ruining Orion's marriage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats still better than butchering their work for the masses like what Marvel does. 

Come on Ben even you have to say that is ballsy I mean to sleep with someone like Orions wife and dont even give two shits about it.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Why didn't Orion beat the holy hell out of him for that?


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Why didn't Orion beat the holy hell out of him for that?



He gave Batman an angry look and Batman glared right back. 

Batglare also worked in Justice League Unlimited.

[YOUTUBE]BhGhsmSqCfQ[/YOUTUBE]

The God of War gets no respect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Again Batman is the most respected/feared member in the league


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

Jobber Aura is feared by all.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wait, I think I remember that story now. Wasn't Batman under some kind of hypnotic influence or something like that?

Wasn't it something corny like Orion's wife had this power to attract men that she couldn't control, and she couldn't control her own attraction to Batman for the same reason? Because of some lame perverted superpower?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Batman equals chick magnet.  Its canon


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm starting to think television shows such as Justice League and Young Justice are telling Superhero stories better than comics. And these shows are aimed at young adults.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I'm starting to think television shows such as Justice League and Young Justice are telling Superhero stories better than comics. And these shows are aimed at young adults.



Not that hard. If they are adapting stories from the comics, then they know what people didn't like about them and can adjust accordingly.

 Plus, in comics its harder to get away with story or myth arcs since each writer tends to have their own, and they are limited by the editors and by how long they are on the comic, which is affected by how fans receive their work which is monthly- several arcs have been aborted because writers have been demoted or fired, or get in each others way or forced to make changes. A TV series tends to have all the episodes written out before the first one even airs. Plus most of them have an end, which comics do not.

In other words, shows invite a consistency.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 23, 2012)

The writers also love some batwank

tbh the most feared and respected member should be WW, powerful magic+awesome fighting skills+strength rivaling supes+well versed in the art of war

Its too bad she doesn't seem to get that much attention compared to the others imo


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2012)

I found it funny when Bruce Wayne swooped in on Lois Lane in that one film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

The thing is Batman being feared is to compensate for his lack of power . I mean realistically he shouldnt be apart of the league besides being up top in the watch tower coordinating  .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I'm starting to think television shows such as Justice League and Young Justice are telling Superhero stories better than comics. And these shows are aimed at young adults.



Grant Morrison recently wrote a whole book saying maybe that was the case, that comics were being supplanted by games and TV that could do the genre better.

I think we're currently at the high point of Super Hero comics. Soon DC will start running less than 52 series and will never have that many again.

That said this is only a temporary state of affairs. As the entertainment market expands and diversifies and more people can make professional looking animation and film and games with amateur computer software the people who love DC stuff now will revive it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I'm starting to think television shows such as Justice League and Young Justice are telling Superhero stories better than comics. And these shows are aimed at young adults.



What superhero stories are you reading?

I dunno though, I certainly think Young Justice is nailing the whole teen hero dynamic WAY WAY better than Teen Titans (excluding NTT) ever did. 

But the mediums are really really different. And there are A LOT more comics published than series created, so there's a lot more crap on the comics side of things, but if I take the best stories from comics and the best animated stuff, the animated stuff would almost always come up short.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Only watched it for the Aquaman, Red Tornado, Plastic Man, and Bwana Beast.
> 
> I've lost respect for Batman as a character after he slept with Orion's wife and then didn't even apologize to Orion for sleeping with his wife. Thank you Jeph Loeb for ruining Orion's marriage.



Blame the writer, not the character. Still a dickish thing to do though.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Blame the writer, not the character. Still a dickish thing to do though.



No, seriously, I remember- he was basically under mind control when he did it.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2012)

Not mind controlled just influenced by her powers and eventually caves. Both of them were drawn to eachother.

Either way, I'm tired of Orion and Darkseid being continuously humiliated by Batman.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm glad the character on this show dont have much Plot Induced Stupidity going on. Well compared to DCAU.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 23, 2012)

Didn't Orion himself sleep with one of darksied's wife IE his own stepmother?

think DC just loves having its chars screw each other as much as possible


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 23, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> *Batman is about to punch bearded lady gangster*
> "You wouldn't hit a woman would you!?"
> "The hammer of justice is unisex!"
> *Batman decks her*
> ...



That seriously happened in that show?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> That seriously happened in that show?



The show is 1000% fan service he teams up with everyone from Space Ghost, to thundaar .  

also this 

[YOUTUBE]n2iSKEZA8PQ[/YOUTUBE]

enough said.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> He gave Batman an angry look and Batman glared right back.
> 
> Batglare also worked in Justice League Unlimited.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]eT-uaqlCh7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 23, 2012)

You know speaking of Brave and the Bold...I wish they'd brought back thier Joker's Voice Actor instead of what we got with Young Justice.

also he had a damned good singing voice.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBWRHUVH3Z4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big G (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish someone would make Young Justice Abridged


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s4knWZ6yVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

Who knew Jeremy Sisto could do a good Batman voiceover.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

This is why I love this show

best team up ever

[YOUTUBE]l60ceCqt-lM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Only watched it for the Aquaman, Red Tornado, Plastic Man, and Bwana Beast.
> 
> I've lost respect for Batman as a character after he slept with Orion's wife and then didn't even apologize to Orion for sleeping with his wife. Thank you Alan Burnett for ruining Orion's marriage.



WHAT EPISODE WAS THAT. Badass _>>>


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

I've only watched a few clips Brave and the Bold. I can't see how anyone can hate this show.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2012)

Hal and John hatin' on Guy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 24, 2012)

For all of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who skipped ahead, the episode was better in English I bet. 

Really liked the episode since we got to visit Cadmus again and run into the man, Lex Luthor. Superbody is kind of growing on me, I admit. I honestly hope Zatanna doesn't suddenly burst into tears every episode, there are more ways to show sadness then crying IMO. 

As for the Justice League parts, I found that it covered everything. WW is a bit strict, but she's like that in the comics too. I also liked that they addressed Doctor Fate who is clearly being influenced by Zatara, even if he doesn't want to admit it.  at Guy Gardner suggestion.

Really liked the ending. Lex is Superboy's real father.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s4knWZ6yVs[/YOUTUBE]





Huey Freeman said:


> The show is 1000% fan service he teams up with everyone from Space Ghost, to thundaar .
> 
> also this
> 
> ...



repped. the first for being badass and the second for being so darn awesome.


Bluebeard said:


> For all of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who skipped ahead, the episode was better in English I bet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 24, 2012)

Guy is too Badass for the league anyway


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 24, 2012)

New episode was pretty good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew Lex and Superboy were going to have some interaction sooner or later, and here it is. I'm actually starting to like Superboy. And it seems Lex has him a good old shut down word for Connor if he decides to get a little too rough with daddy. Maybe there will turn out to be word that makes him go berzerk.

As for the league discussion, I don't particularly think that Captain Marvel being 10 on the inside is of any real consequence. WW was a bit of a hardass, was she right in claiming Billy was wrong for not telling everyone he was a child, or was that something he was justified in keeping to himself? As far as I've seen, he functions just fine in the league when shit goes down, and as we've already seen even Billy Batson without the powers takes care of business.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 24, 2012)

that wonderwoman is hot


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2012)

This new league is awesome.

It has 2 Green Lanterns. It needs Kyle and Guy. Then there would be 4. Hell, put in Kilowog and then have even more lanterns.

Flash is right, you can never have to much green.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 24, 2012)

Get atrocitus so he can puke red stuff on everyone  

he should have named his core the RAGEQUIT lanterns


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2012)

Why is no one talking about Green Lantern the animated series? That show is pretty badass.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 24, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> This new league is awesome.
> 
> It has 2 Green Lanterns. It needs Kyle and Guy. Then there would be 4. Hell, put in Kilowog and then have even more lanterns.
> 
> Flash is right, you can never have to much green.



Not that I've a problem with more Lanterns but, what about conservation of ninjutsu?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2012)

No it isn't Wuzzman. It's pretty childish and that's a shame since we know what to expect from Bruce Timm.

Also, I love Diana's accent. Why isn't anyone talking about Bruce's talk with her about Dick? It tackled the one thing I was always questioning in regards to Robin fighting crime.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

is it normal for planets to have a lot of lanterns? 





ThePseudo said:


> No it isn't Wuzzman. It's pretty childish and that's a shame since we know what to expect from Bruce Timm.
> 
> Also, I love Diana's accent. Why isn't anyone talking about Bruce's talk with her about Dick? It tackled the one thing I was always questioning in regards to Robin fighting crime.


isnt that usually batmans reason? to keep the robins from going down the wrong path and use their skills for good and whatnot?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> No it isn't Wuzzman. It's pretty childish and that's a shame since we know what to expect from Bruce Timm.



Better animation and better albeit no Shakespeare, dialogue. Better characters. LIKABLE characters. No one note fight scenes. Interesting dynamics between them albeit cliche one.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2012)

Whatever you say Wuzzy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Why is no one talking about Green Lantern the animated series? That show is pretty badass.



I haven't seen it yet. I haven't, technically, seen Young Justice either.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> is it normal for planets to have a lot of lanterns?



Not to my knowledge. Earth has had at least 5. Kyle, Hal, John, Guy and some schmuck from ancient China.

Alan Scott doesn't count.

Graxos V has Arisia Rrab, her uncle and her father.


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2012)

> is it normal for planets to have a lot of lanterns?



Its a lantern for each sector but Sector 2814 seems to be "special"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 24, 2012)

remember the rings also choose its wielder and earth has tons of candidates for the corps. Also each lantern from earth patrols other sectors . IIRC kyle was outside earths sector for a large significant time and so was Guy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2012)

Kyle and Guy are/were Honor Guard Lanterns. They can operate in any sector.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 24, 2012)

Wuzzman, the reason why we're not discussing GLTA is in the title. 'YOUNG JUSTICE'. 

This is a YJ thread. Go to the GLTA thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 24, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Kyle and Guy are/were Honor Guard Lanterns. They can operate in any sector.



Hal operates in other sectors from time to time which is why John steps in as earth sector GL ?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I could discuss all this stuff you guys are talking about! T.T

Anyways, any news on Invasion yet? I don't mean like release dates or anything like that, but maybe some clearer toy box art IMAGES, or other promotional images?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Hal operates in other sectors from time to time which is why John steps in as earth sector GL ?



Something like that.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 25, 2012)

Ohhh Batman  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnY5Rp2uNYw[/YOUTUBE]




Anyone got a good link for the new YJ episode?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Anyone got a good link for the new YJ episode?


Agendas, right? I could only find these:

Lovely visuals
(^ Flipped so it can't be removed)

Butterfly/Calorie control Chouji


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank chu


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2012)

Agendas was a really good episode. Can't really find any flaws with it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

Agreed. It is so much better when dubbed. Subbed just...ugh.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2012)

Last week I bemoaned the superiority of Korra over YJ but it has been reversed this week. I enjoyed Agendas more than I did A Leaf on the Wind. Not that LoK was bad but there were just a lot of things that bugged me.

Sadly next week's episode will be Insecurity which... yeah.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

I take it you didn't like Insecurity, then?  

What was wrong with the episode? Some of the people on Tumblr said it was the animation and dialogue, but I couldn't make a judgment on it because it was dubbed in another language and blurry. xD 

I'm waiting for Usual Suspects to be dubbed, that was a pretty good episode, even from the subbed dialogue. Still gonna watch the others, of course.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 25, 2012)

The only problem I have with _Insecurity _is the animation quality. In my opinion it's the best Artemis centric episode to date. 

I don't think Korra's first episode was all that, the second was better but I was annoyed by the life lesson premise.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Artemis respects Green Arrow more than Korra respects Tenzin, that's pretty sad when you think about it.

Hell, Raphael in his absolute murder rage, still respects Master Splinter more than Korra respects Tenzin.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2012)

good ep, I liked the voting more though


why do they have a big rock in space for HQ instead of a kick-ass rotating space station with a Kill Sat ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I take it you didn't like Insecurity, then?
> 
> What was wrong with the episode? Some of the people on Tumblr said it was the animation and dialogue, but I couldn't make a judgment on it because it was dubbed in another language and blurry. xD
> 
> I'm waiting for Usual Suspects to be dubbed, that was a pretty good episode, even from the subbed dialogue. Still gonna watch the others, of course.



I only skimmed it and will reserve full judgement for the episode in english... but the fight scenes and animation looked pretty sucky.



ThePseudo said:


> The only problem I have with _Insecurity _is the animation quality. In my opinion it's the best Artemis centric episode to date.
> 
> I don't think Korra's first episode was all that, the second was better but I was annoyed by the life lesson premise.



I liked the first episode much better. Pro-bending isn't very intresting and as of yet, neither is Mako.



Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respect is a two way street, Tenzin doesn't respect her.

And Tenzin and Korra talk together more in the first ten minutes of the first episode of LoK than Artemis and Ollie do in the entire first series. Even including the comics. Its not comparable.

Ollie isn't even her teacher, just her cover.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

*Korra must be good; being a convo in different show's threads. :33*



> I only skimmed it and will reserve full judgement for the episode in english... but the fight scenes and animation looked pretty sucky.


Ah, Alright then. 

If the animation truly is as bad, then that sucks. They pick characters that aren't the most popular to do bad animation with. Its just wrong. 



> why do they have a big rock in space for HQ instead of a kick-ass rotating space station with a Kill Sat ?


I thought it was cooler.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Respect is a two way street, Tenzin doesn't respect her.
> 
> And Tenzin and Korra talk together more in the first ten minutes of the first episode of LoK than Artemis and Ollie do in the entire first series. Even including the comics. Its not comparable.
> 
> Ollie isn't even her teacher, just her cover.



He is the sensei, he shouldn't have to ask for her respect. They're not equals nor are they partners.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 25, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Last week I bemoaned the superiority of Korra over YJ but it has been reversed this week. I enjoyed Agendas more than I did A Leaf on the Wind. Not that LoK was bad but there were just a lot of things that bugged me.
> 
> Sadly next week's episode will be Insecurity which... yeah.



I can't wait for Insecurity!

More Red Arrow & Cheshire! 

I enjoyed Agendas too...but A Life on the Wind was kick ass


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2012)

Hal and John talking about Guy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> good ep, I liked the voting more though
> 
> 
> why do they have a big rock in space for HQ instead of a kick-ass rotating space station with a Kill Sat ?



I think generally the producers prefer to invent something new as much as they like to repeat. The Watchtower has always been a hi-tech satilite (Or moon base) but why not go with something different? By the looks of it the Watchtower is either a) An asteroid they carved into a space station or b) Some old abandoned alien thing they took over.

I like it, it's green and organic rather than a generic tech thingy.


*Spoiler*: _Agenda thoughts_ 




- Wonder Woman's VA is good... though I kinda wish they'd redesigned her costume

- I like how they showed us a lot of the Justice League. The show shouldn't be about them but this was needed.

- Liked how they made mention of the fact Dr Fate has hijacked Zatara's body and gave reason why they let him join

- The bit about Guy was funny

- It did kind of bug me how someone who knew nothing about DC would react to some of this stuff, not knowing who or what a Green Lantern is or what the deal with Guy or the Hawk people is.

- Superboy continues to move away from the stuff that made everyone dislike him i.e. being a raging dumb brute

- I never liked the implication in the comics that Superboy had a genetic potential for evil simply because Lex was his dad but the whole think about Luthorian methods was well done in this episode, exspecially when he tried to crush Lex's head like an egg

- Like the follow up to the genomorphs. There were a people who there who were basically slaves, couldn't easily be freed and regarded SB as one of their number. Nice to see they weren't just forgotten about or had their problems solved in ten minutes.

- Match was good as a foil but for a long term opponent I'd prefer an evil Supergirl






Terra Branford said:


> Ah, Alright then.
> 
> If the animation truly is as bad, then that sucks. They pick characters that aren't the most popular to do bad animation with. Its just wrong.



Eh, I think it is just conincidence this one is bad. Artemis seems pretty popular in the fandom, maybe more popular than any other single character. And she has had a bunch of episode centered about her and has stolen the show in many others.



Ben Grimm said:


> He is the sensei, he shouldn't have to ask for her respect. They're not equals nor are they partners.



May I remind you the Waterbending Master Katara learned from thought it was a perfectly fine tradition not to teach girls how to waterbend? If he'd had his way Aang would have most likely died long before ever defeating Ozai.

Just because something is tradition doesn't make it any good. As the episode demostrates the traditional methods of teaching are no good for Korra and Tenzin was a hypocrite for saying it was about freedom while keeping her so tightly confined she couldn't even listen to the radio. Then he yelled at her for not even breaking his rules.

The whole respect your master thing comes from Confucian ethics and I don't need to tell you what a big pile of shit that is where an son still has to respect his father even if he is unworthy and abusive.

Korra isn't a kid, she's an adult and she's not just anybody, she's the Avatar. Hell yeah she's his equal. At the very least. It's also not like Tenzin has lots of students to manage or that he can tell Korra to just go fuck off if she doesn't like it because there's only one Avatar.

A good teacher is a partner in learning with their student because every one is different and it's useless to think some singular formal method would work. He had her respect to start with, he just lost it along the way.

She was rude and she was impatient but she wasn't any worse than Tenzin. Also both of them appologised to each other *so the episode agreed with me*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2012)

Legend said:


> Hal and John talking about Guy



He better come in.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2012)

Plastic Man cracks me up too


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

> Eh, I think it is just conincidence this one is bad. Artemis seems pretty popular in the fandom, maybe more popular than any other single character. And she has had a bunch of episode centered about her and has stolen the show in many others.



I certainly hope so, would hate it if that sort of mindset was involved in this show. And she is? I mostly see Robin and Kid Flash fans and fanart, and not always as separate arts and whatnot.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Hal operates in other sectors from time to time which is why John steps in as earth sector GL ?



- The Guardians of the Universe (Who only operate in the Milky Way but I think marvel had already trademarked Guardians of the Galaxy) have devided the galaxy into 3600 sectors.

- Each space sector has two Green lanterns who can be from any quasi-sentient lifeform in that sector so long as they have high level of willpower (How people get chosen is unclear: Hal Jordan's ring came to him and not Guy Gardner because Hal was closer even though Guy's willpower is so strong it breaks his ring)

- Earth is in sector 2814 and both of sector 2814's GLs are from earth: John Stewart and Hal Jordan. They are responsible for the whole sector but obviously are more concerned with earth than other planets

- No I have no idea what level of shit GLs are supposed to deal with. Sometimes they chase down muggers and sometimes they take down inter-stella empires

- There are also a few GLs who have no sectors. Guy and Kyle are in the honour guard (Though when Kyle became a lantern he was the only one in the universe) and there are other free agents.

- When something big is going down the Guardians will summon and appropriate number of lanterns to come deal with it

- Alan Scott of the Justice Society is an honourary Green Lantern and basically has the same powers but gets his powers from a unique artifact called the starheart

- The biggest weakness of the GL Corps apart from having so few members is the Guardians a) Have made a bunch of enemies over the millions of years they have been around and b) Are fucking morons

Miss anything important?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I certainly hope so, would hate it if that sort of mindset was involved in this show. And she is? I mostly see Robin and Kid Flash fans and fanart, and not always as separate arts and whatnot.



Together Dick/Wally slash is probably more popular than everyone else combined but after that I think Artemis is pretty popular and as the original creation of the producers is probably pretty popular with them too.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oliver is her teacher; at the very least he partners with her and obviously has let her use his arsenal. Even though she was a vigilante archer before he came along, its pretty obvious that he's mentoring her at least to an extent. That he is _also_ her cover doesn't mean that he's not teaching her, or hasn't been.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

The guardians are evil >.>


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2012)

That Guy Gardner bit killed me .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

You know what Artemis's greatest weakness is? The camera.

When the camera is on her she can shoot one arrow every second or two but when it's off her she can shoot something like four arrows a second.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, Guy Gardner is awesome. Hal and John are just haters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Kinda tick me off they did try recruit the small timers as of yet who will help them in info gathering Batman cant do that alone which is why the Light gets the drop on them.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Pink Ninja, that's incorrect, the 3600 sectors are for the who universe not the milky way only.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

speaking of which didnt Supergirl arrive at this time yet


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> The guardians are evil >.>



They're trying to replace the Corp and are probably going to be the big bads of the next Green Lantern event ...the Guardians at the moment are in that kind of territory where you can easily start thinking "You know Hal was actually right to kill you dumb fucks when he went nuts"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> speaking of which didnt Supergirl arrive at this time yet



Actually she predates Superboy...or at least some versions do. if she ever pops up who can say which version it will be.

I'd rather it be Linda rather than Kara though


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2012)

I like conner because he fullfills all that is necessary for a proper luthor/kent slash fanfic


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I like conner because he fullfills all that is necessary for a proper luthor/kent slash fanfic



I just knew that fangirls would be all over this shit.

This scene from Death of Superman also doesn't help

[Youtube]91IZfMWoQtg[/Youtube]

Then, there was Smallville, dear lord.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Pink Ninja, that's incorrect, the 3600 sectors are for the who universe not the milky way only.



It's inconsistent

I choose to think they operate in the milky way alone because divided the entire universe into 3600 sectors with only two lanterns apiece is mother-fucking stupid.

There are more than 3600 million GALAXIES in the universe (Something like 500 billion) and they're billions of light years apart. The energy required for inter-galaxy travel...

I mean 7200 people for the milky way is dumb but it's suspension of disbelief dumb, comics dumb, liveably dumb.

7200 people for the whole universe is just moronic.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe they target galaxies with intelligent life form.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

So out of 500 billion galaxies only 3600 have intelligent life? When we have see multiple intelligent species in the milky way alone?

Ha


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Are they really 1800 different alien life forms in the DC universe? Really.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

That have been shown?

No, of course not

But LOGICALLY how many sentient species are there on the DC earth alone? How many in the milky way?

Urgh, look, the GL working on a universal level is DUMB, that's not arguable. Any defence of that idea is about to fail.

End of discussion


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

May i ask, this 500 billion galaxies, you are basing it on what exactly?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I need to do some research on this , maybe there be other guardians that tend to other parts of the universe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2012)

was always that way IIRC

turn suspension of disbelief up to eleven and deal with it


Guardians suck anyway .. cranky old pigmeys who can't get it up anymore


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

I wonder if they are saving Kyle to join The Team later?



Vault said:


> May i ask, this 500 billion galaxies, you are basing it on what exactly?



SCIENCE

Which hardly matters since 3600 is too many.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I wonder if they are saving Kyle to join The Team later?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He be the hardest hitter on the team and could probably handle most of the threats on his own.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I wonder if they are saving Kyle to join The Team later?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trying to use science in a universe which already has many alien life forms in the milky way. Using real life estimates in the DC universe, see how it's impractical? For all you know it could be much larger or smaller than our universe, so you can't use one science fact to back up your argument while completely ignoring another because it doesn't coincide with your argument.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's inconsistent



It's consistent. Just not consistently reasonable. 



Emperor Joker said:


> They're trying to replace the Corp and are probably going to be the big bads of the next Green Lantern event ...the Guardians at the moment are in that kind of territory where you can easily start thinking "You know Hal was actually right to kill you dumb fucks when he went nuts"



They've been in that territory for awhile.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I wonder if they are saving Kyle to join The Team later?



I'd like to see this as Kyle is my favorite GL, but Huey's right, there's no way they could do it without him being immensely underpowered.

You could give him fluctuating willpower, but if he's got that why would he get the ring in the first place?

Only thing I can think of is if they gave Kyle Sodam's role as the chosen one (and intended recipient of Ion), and the ring chose him for the will he will eventually have.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd like to see this as Kyle is my favorite GL, but Huey's right, there's no way they could do it without him being immensely underpowered.
> 
> You could give him fluctuating willpower, but if he's got that why would he get the ring in the first place?
> 
> Only thing I can think of is if they gave Kyle Sodam's role as the chosen one (and intended recipient of Ion), and the ring chose him for the will he will eventually have.



They would need to introduce bigger, stronger, powerful threats to the team.

They would need up the powers of Wally, superboy, aqualad and MM to make to give reason why they still on the team .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, that's a real lack of imagination.

May I remind you the team has a Kryptonian, a Martian and Zatanna, all of whom I'd rank higher than any Green Lantern. And before you start pointing out how the YJ versions are weaker than their comic counterparts I'd say that's exactly the point: The GLs are weaker too and a young, inexperienced Kyle weaker still. Not all lanterns are created equal. If Hal and Sinestro are the best there have to be people at the other end of the scale.

Why must a GL be stronger than any of the team's existing power houses? All they do is use energy shield and energy attacks. How is that different from any other character? Are they supposed to be better just because they're Lanterns?

Lanterns have a bunch of weaknesses anyway, not least limited juice and needing to keep focused. Kyle wouldn't be any more resiliant than Superboy or any better on the attack than Zatanna or Miss Martian.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Wow, that's a real lack of imagination.
> 
> May I remind you the team has a Kryptonian, a Martian and Zatanna, all of whom I'd rank higher than any Green Lantern. And before you start pointing out how the YJ versions are weaker than their comic counterparts I'd say that's exactly the point: The GLs are weaker too and a young, inexperienced Kyle weaker still. Not all lanterns are created equal. If Hal and Sinestro are the best there have to be people at the other end of the scale.
> 
> ...


Because a GL is chosen as a guardian and would best train on Oa when he is recruited.
The ring is still a powerful weapon anyway you slice it.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone know a place to watch JLU episodes at? I'm trying to re watch that perfect series.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Darc said:


> Anyone know a place to watch JLU episodes at? I'm trying to re watch that perfect series.



ill send you the youtube channels if they arent banned yet.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Because a GL is chosen as a guardian and would best train on Oa when he is recruited.
> The ring is still a powerful weapon anyway you slice it.



So is Zatanna's magic or Miss M's mind or Superboy's solar powered kryptonianess.

And I can think of a bunch of reasons as to why Kyle would stay on earth to work with the team rather than train on Oa, the most obvious being that in the YJ verse that's how GLs are trained.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So is Zatanna's magic or Miss M's mind or Superboy's solar powered kryptonianess.
> 
> And I can think of a bunch of reasons as to why Kyle would stay on earth to work with the team rather than train on Oa, the most obvious being that in the YJ verse that's how GLs are trained.



Zatanna magic is her lack of studies in the field and now she is self training plus experience. 

Miss M mind and superboy is their maturity (physically same can be said about wally) and inexperience .

The ring already has all this potential in kyle grasp , he can experience on moment of strong will power and wreck shit up.

Also I ruin day I see Sinestro/star sapphire /Man hunters/Parallax get bested by this team due to  inevitable meeting .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

*Sigh*

Believe what you will but I think you hold the Lanterns in too high an esteem and are too inflexible in what and must not be.

Anyway, I watched the subtitles final two episodes:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked Rocket, even if she didn't do much. Hope to see more of her.

I don't think her and Aqualad are nesscessarily a permanent thing, nor Robin and Z. And I think they may break up one of the pairings in season two just because.

Also kind of bugs me the black girl ends up with the black guy and the two aliens end up tgoether. No inter-racial relationships?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Its not holding lanterns in High esteem but the GL corps are a military organization so to speak and their powers are already hax the moment you gain them vs any other we got. 

He can come in but they need to up the Ante of the show .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with Pink on this now.

Kyle could work with
-fluctuating willpower
-limited juice
-the ring being powered down in comparison to the comice (which would obviously happen).

Also, this would be lulzy:
Guardians: Hal Jordan, you will train this young lantern.
Hal Jordan: Will do. (Psh, me train some kid? Lame. Oh wait, Batman's little team! Bullet dodged.)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey the only GL on the team is when they force Guy be their chaperone .

Reducing Kyle to a mere sidekick


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Huh, Rocket had a kid?

Betcha that won't be in the show.



Huey Freeman said:


> Its not holding lanterns in High esteem but the GL corps are a military organization so to speak and their powers are already hax the moment you gain them vs any other we got.
> 
> He can come in but they need to up the Ante of the show .



They're only as strong as written. No need to up the ante.

Though I do expect the team to fight on a higher level next season due to them learning and the standard power creep you get in all series, Robin and Artemis included.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> I just knew that fangirls would be all over this shit.
> 
> This scene from Death of Superman also doesn't help
> 
> ...



I liked the scene where Luthor said ''Come to Papa'' and Superman just closed the door and threw the room through multiple buildings crushing Luthor in the process.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm fine with Kyle being a "sidekick" given how young he is. Not to mention his whole "sensitive artsy guy" shtick works better with him younger.

I'm curious how they'll do Robin and Artemis upgrade wise. Sure, there's always better gadgets / arrows, but I hope they also throw some cool accuracy feats Arti's way and build up Rob's acrobatics / fighting.

Although really with Robin it's more like he needs to integrate his skill sets more. Like instead of stopping, pulling out his comp, and hacking, he should be able to mid dodge just yell out "run allyourbase.exe" or some such.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

He could be more like TT Robin skill wise


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Running around and hitting everything with a stick with ridiculous superhuman strength? No thank you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

that boa staff is inevitable


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm curious how they'll do Robin and Artemis upgrade wise. Sure, there's always better gadgets / arrows, but I hope they also throw some cool accuracy feats Arti's way and build up Rob's acrobatics / fighting.



Just make them how they are now only moreso.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Running around and hitting everything with a stick with ridiculous superhuman strength? No thank you.



Not the strength, however you can't deny his skills. Robin had moves for days.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope I am not the only one seeing sexy arab girls in ^^^ pinks post.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Not the strength, however you can't deny his skills. Robin had moves for days.



He did some cool stuff, but I like this Robin a lot more. TT Robin was flatout superhuman. His acrobatics was in most cases just superhuman feats of agility. Fight against fang on the cruise ship lights was awesome though.

And please no bo staff, escrima work so much better for dick. Make each one a line launcher and he'd be able to do some ridiculous acrobatics.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

I remember him as red X and him raping the whole team.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> I remember him as red X and him raping the whole team.



There was a comic that had Pink X the female version


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm less worried about a super-human Robin than him being amazing and Artemis being redundant. One Homefront was enough for me.

It's fair enough they be exceptionally good to keep up with their superpowered friends.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Homefront would have been a lot better if it hadn't aired after a bunch of episodes where Artemis went up against superhumans and a sorcerer. Oh and the fetal position thing, that was just dumb.

But I wouldn't worry about that, I doubt the producers will leave the character they created behind.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2012)

Robin has a super power, its called super intelligence. If Lex Luthor can stand up and say that his mind is a super power, I believe it.

The only average joe shmucks in DC are Booster Gold and Green Arrow.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Robin has a super power, its called super intelligence. If Lex Luthor can stand up and say that his mind is a super power, I believe it.
> 
> The only average joe shmucks in DC are Booster Gold and Green Arrow.



Really? Booster Gold? the guy wearing armor from the future, and can time travel...

If you go by his background sure he'd be the shmuck superhero...but he's not exactly what i'd call an average joe


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2012)

Someone please tell me who the Justice League chose to kick out and/or invite into the league?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Robin has a super power, its called super intelligence. If Lex Luthor can stand up and say that his mind is a super power, I believe it.
> 
> The only average joe shmucks in DC are Booster Gold and Green Arrow.



GA has super beard 



Lee-Sensei said:


> Someone please tell me who the Justice League chose to kick out and/or invite into the league?




*Spoiler*: __ 



no one was kicked they invited ION, Atom, Dr Fate, Plastic man, red arrow


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> no one was kicked they invited ION, Atom, Dr Fate, Plastic man, red arrow




*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome. I'm glad Red Arrow's finally getting the respect that he deserves.

And wasn't Dr. Fate already a member?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Someone please tell me who the Justice League chose to kick out and/or invite into the league?




*Spoiler*: __ 



They kept in Captain Marvel and added Icon, Plastic Man The Atom and Red Arrow...Dr. fate as well...though I technically don't count him as his host was already a member

Edit:Ninja'd 

anyways though yes Fate was already a member through Zatara...but Fate/Nabu is a different person entirely


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee, a correction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



They did not invite Ion/Kyle Rayner, they invited in _Icon_, the Milestone hero and mentor to Rocket




Really quick, a few things about the discussion right now.


Guy Gardner was originally going to be the first selected. This was gone over in Geoff Johns' run on Booster Gold, but originally if there were equally-qualified candidates it would go to the closer one. Guy was originally supposed to get it because he was in Pasadena going to the Rose Bowl (Guy went to U of M, and this made sense when continuity went back about 15 years). What happened was that he would eventually die off due to being infected with the Yellow Flu (or some such alien disease which literally turned him yellow) if he was the first Lantern, leaving Earth defenseless when the Sinestro War occurred. What happened was Booster Gold went back in time and convinced Guy to go back to Baltimore to be with his estranged father who was dying of cancer. He does, spends a good two weeks with him, and Hal gets the ring first. Guy was technically the back-up behind John Stewart, but had a habit of being in a coma for long periods of time, so Stewart is really became the more recognizable of the two.
The team really, really doesn't need Kyle. For one, I just don't want Kyle as a kid because I don't think it fits with the idea well. Second... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rocket's powerset is rather similar to what his would be anyways, and Rocket is a character I'd like to see more of.



I think Artemis and Green Arrow have more of a connection than him just being her cover. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



From what we see in Insecurities, I think he treats her rather well. I think he looks at her similar to how he looks at Roy, and I think Green Arrow likes to work with people rather than alone.



I think the Green Lantern show has the right idea, where Lantern space is huge, but not infinite. The idea of Frontier Lanterns makes a helluva lot of sense.
Artemis is good to keep improving, but you have to remember that she's Green Arrow's sidekick, and it's fitting that her "power" should be more along the lines of "guts". I said a couple years ago that the bravest superhero I know is Green Arrow, because he's just a guy with a bow and a sense of justice. He's not super-smart, and being good with a bow isn't an incredibly frightening superpower. He's about guts and tenacity, about being the little guy; just look at his introduction in JLU and you can see a perfect look at the character. Same with Artemis, which is why I like the Homefront episode; it's her accepting the role of Green Arrow, despite being the newest of all to superheroing. I'm great with all that.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Homefront would have been a lot better if it hadn't aired after a bunch of episodes where Artemis went up against superhumans and a sorcerer. Oh and the fetal position thing, that was just dumb.
> 
> But I wouldn't worry about that, I doubt the producers will leave the character they created behind.



She had fought them as part of a team, in foreign locations, against total strangers. Thats very different from arriving at the place you thought was safe only to find it under attack, by an enemy not only you but your entire team is no match against, and most of your team is already taken out and the only one who isn't doesn't last long either, and the enemy is not only far more powerful than you can handle but bares a disturbing resemblance to someone you trust.

So no, not dumb. She was in a far worse situation; even if the others seemed like it at times, they weren't, and she could always count on the others (or was at least having her ass kicked _alongside_ them, and knew what she was getting into in advance. Its the difference between a cop dealing with hardened criminals on the street every day and that same cop coming home to find that one of them is waiting for you in your house, with your family hostage. Except much worse than that.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune has it. Up until that episode she's never really been caught completely alone like that. She's new to this game and this is the biggest, most crushing defeat they've had. I mean, Robin just "died" in-front of her and she was completely on her own. I mean, look at how the team freaked out in "Failsafe" and that was when only one person was down!

I don't think it demeans the character because Robin handles it better because we've seen that Robin can be a cold guy when it comes down to things; again, look at "Failsafe". Wally and Aqualad have years of training and superpowers to fall back on. Superboy would channel everything into blind rage, which isn't really any better when you think about it. M'gann might well freakout in a similar way. Artemis has no powers and the least amount of experience; her reaction was not that horrible to being alone and watching a teammate "die". The bigger thing is despite having nothing working in her favor, she still went out there and pulled off the impossible because she cared and believed in the Team.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2012)

@Guy Gardener Kyle doesn't have to be a kid. Red Arrow's 18. An adult, but he was invited on The Team.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Will reply to these posts in more detail later when I have the time.

Just wanna say in future the team not being at full strength on a mission will probably become the norm. At the end of series one it'll have 8 or 9 members and at least another two are joining in Invasion. That plus the league, plus the villains plus the Young Injustice Team if they do show means everyone will be crowding for screentime.

So yeah, in future probably only four or five to a mission, like in Image and Insecurity.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2012)

@Guy Gardener Kyle doesn't have to be a kid. Red Arrow's 18. An adult, but he was invited to join The Team.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

If Kyle shows up I'd rather he not be on the team or in the League; like Red Arrow or Guy, he should just be another hero, a sometime ally they have a good relationship with. It would be interesting if the team met him just as he is _becoming_ a Green Lantern, since that would give the other Lanterns an excuse to get involved in the story and can give us an insight into how that whole schtick works. But he doesn't need to be on the team to be in the series.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

Also Batman should have pimp slapped Wonder woman.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Will reply to these posts in more detail later when I have the time.
> 
> Just wanna say in future the team not being at full strength on a mission will probably become the norm. At the end of series one it'll have 8 or 9 members and at least another two are joining in Invasion. That plus the league, plus the villains plus the Young Injustice Team if they do show means everyone will be crowding for screentime.
> 
> So yeah, in future probably only four or five to a mission, like in Image and Insecurity.



I think that's the ideal number. I think trying to include too many team members was a big problem with EMH; you need a focus on the episode and having too many members can make that rather difficult. But I think we are going to be losing a few team members as well. Don't read the following unless you've seen the entire season.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Red Arrow will almost certainly be gone from the team, searching for the real Roy. I also have the feeling that Aqualad will be leaving at some point, possibly to help Roy (who is his best friend) and perhaps to also join the Justice League. I mean, you could loose two to replace them with only Blue Beetle.




While Kyle joining the team at 18 would be rather funny, especially because he'd be the most inexperienced, I think that I like him better as a college-aged cartoonist. I think perhaps the JLA making him a consistent liaison to the team to help him learn a bit wouldn't be a bad idea, but I like him a little older.

@Gunners: Batman slapped WW with his words. That quote is fucking amazing, particularly for the sincerity with it's delivered. YJ Batman is much less dickish than JL Batman.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyway hoping that later on in the series Wally becomes kid lantern?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Episde 26 spoilers_ 



Ah, I had fogotten clone!Roy had gone off to hunt the real one. Still, ten members...




Done well a small scene can really help develope a character. Fans being fans can really read a lot into them and you'd be suprised at how much you can fit into a 20 minute show. The scenes of the guys at home in Downtime and therapy sessions in Denial were perfect examples of that done well.

However, devided focus can also really damage an episode. Misplaced spent too much focus on Captain Marvel in an episode that should have been about Zatara and Zatanna and as such their storyline lacked the emotional punch it should have had.



Gunners said:


> Also Batman should have pimp slapped Wonder woman.



All he'd do is break his punk hand before she spanked him and made him cry.

Although it was a little odd seeing a woman froma warrior culture question why he was training a child or why she only brought it up now, four years after Dick became Robin.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

^ Frankly, I'd have been happy if that entire episode was done from Billy's perspective. The hell will Zatanna.

Regardless, I thought it was handled fine. Helped make it a little more shocking that there wasn't that much buildup. Or maybe, they should have shown their relationship more over the course of the series; I don't think it would have worked for this episode.



Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Red Arrow will almost certainly be gone from the team, searching for the real Roy. I also have the feeling that Aqualad will be leaving at some point, possibly to help Roy (who is his best friend) and perhaps to also join the Justice League. I mean, you could loose two to replace them with only Blue Beetle.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Red Arrow wasn't technically on the team in the first place; he was a full member of the League, and led them in that capacity. Despite his own misgivings I doubt the League are the sort to use brainwashing as an excuse to kick him off, and will still want him. And if he wants to look for the real Roy, then his best chance is to stick with the League, who will be on hand to help him deal with his issues.

I don't see Aqualad leaving. Especially given who his father is. Plus there is an alien invasion coming up- searching for the real Roy might seem a little bit like skewed priorities. 

I think they really are going with putting a crapload of members on the team, despite the potential problems that might raise for characterisation and the like. The Invasion angle might let them deal with that in unique ways, such as if they go the _la resistance_ route. The team might be split into different divisions to give us cast herds to work with, to make it easier to keep track of everyone. That could work well.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

18 people viewing....crash this forum again!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> All he'd do is break his punk hand before she spanked him and made him cry.



Which is _why_ he used his words.



> Although it was a little odd seeing a woman froma warrior culture question why he was training a child or why she only brought it up now, four years after Dick became Robin.



While Amazons might train from an early age, I don't think they take their 9 yo's out into combat. I'd wager that Wonder Girl, if we see her, is going to be in the 16-17 range.

@masamune1: I can see what you're saying. It's totally possible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> All he'd do is break his punk hand before she spanked him and made him cry.


 wondy is just mad bruce hasnt took her on a date in a long time 

Also WW should known better you never ever question the fucking Batman


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> While Amazons might train from an early age, I don't think they take their 9 yo's out into combat. I'd wager that Wonder Girl, if we see her, is going to be in the 16-17 range.



Wasn't Wonder Woman kindof like Conner and basically made looking as she is from clay?

She must have been fighting when she was 2 days old....


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> ill send you the youtube channels if they arent banned yet.



they deleted?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Darc said:


> they deleted?



 he should have everything if not most. click his playlist.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

I still wish they used Tim over Dick, since most of the things this robin is doing, is stuff time would do, and Dick was in the League as Nightwing


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Season 2 starts on the 28th of April. The first episode is called "Happy New year" and presumably follows on immeditaly where episode 26 leaves off since Auld Aquatence ends in the first minutes of the new year.

The episode after that is called "Earthlngs"


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Darc said:


> they deleted?



Just get the names of the episodes from Wikipedia and type them in on YouTube. Then either click on the name of whoever posted it or rinse and repeat for each episode. You'll probably have to watch them in parts, but they won't be deleted. I watched a couple just the other day.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Wasn't Wonder Woman kindof like Conner and basically made looking as she is from clay?
> 
> She must have been fighting when she was 2 days old....



No, she was made as a baby and grew up. Back when the Amazons didn't have children, this was a big fucking deal. There's a whole 'nother thread about what's happened to Wonder Woman's mythos recently. I'm interested in seeing what Weisman does with it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Wasn't Wonder Woman kindof like Conner and basically made looking as she is from clay?
> 
> She must have been fighting when she was 2 days old....



Depends on the origin they're using for her...it could be that they're going with the new52 origin of her being a daughter of Zeus...or it could be the molded from Clay origin and given life by the gods.

who can say really. even if she were molded from clay she still would have been a baby when that happened


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Only reason I would like to see tim would mean Jason is parading around as red hood and could be a arch nemesis for the team which would been perfect for Arsenal and when superboy turn you know.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Season 2 starts on the 28th of April. The first episode is called "Happy New year" and presumably follows on immeditaly where episode 26 leaves off since Auld Aquatence ends in the first minutes of the new year.
> 
> The episode after that is called "Earthlngs"



YJ _needs_ to be show of the month in April. So much fucking shit to talk about!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

I remember when the haters be talking shit about this show before the launch wont call names


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Season 2 starts on the 28th of April. The first episode is called "Happy New year" and presumably follows on immeditaly where episode 26 leaves off since Auld Aquatence ends in the first minutes of the new year.
> 
> The episode after that is called "Earthlngs"



I think the airdate has been known for a while. We knew it was starting at the end of April and if you counted all the Saturdays that are left in the first season, takes you to the 28th. But its nice to know about the episodes.



Guy Gardner said:


> No, she was made as a baby and grew up. Back when the Amazons didn't have children, this was a big fucking deal. There's a whole 'nother thread about what's happened to Wonder Woman's mythos recently. I'm interested in seeing what Weisman does with it.





Emperor Joker said:


> Depends on the origin they're using for her...it could be that they're going with the new52 origin of her being a daughter of Zeus...or it could be the molded from Clay origin and given life by the gods.
> 
> who can say really. even if she were molded from clay she still would have been a baby when that happened



Hm. Okay,

Wonder what she'd make of her _true_ origins- the sexual fantasy of a perverted comic book writer?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> I still wish they used Tim over Dick, since most of the things this robin is doing, is stuff time would do, and Dick was in the League as Nightwing



I really don't get how people think YJ Dick is more like Tim and comics Dick. Outside of hacking and having pants they've got nothing in commons.

YJ!Dick is a jokey, snarky, confident, lighthearted and acrobatic guy like comics!Dick.

Tim is awkward, dorky, meloncoly and a fanboy.

Fucking Steph is more like YJ!Dick than Tim is.

Anyway, one of the central ideas of the series is the League and The team are first generation heroes. There hasn't been enough time for Dick to become Nightwing! He's only 13.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Only reason I would like to see tim would mean Jason is parading around as red hood and could be a arch nemesis for the team which would been perfect for Arsenal and when superboy turn you know.



Trust me bro, i thought of that, im a giant jason fan, jason is a great anti-hero, or whatever you wanna call him in the new 52


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I really don't get how people think YJ Dick is more like Tim and comics Dick. Outside of hacking and having pants they've got nothing in commons.
> 
> YJ!Dick is a jokey, snarky, confident, lighthearted and acrobatic guy like comics!Dick.
> 
> ...



YJ Dick is techy and more detective like which is Tim

I was just saying how i wish it was like that, Dick and Tim are my fave dc characters.


Ive noticed in animated series, they normally do composite robins

like in BTAS, Tim was a mix of Tim and Jason


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I asked Greg if Wondy was ever a baby or if she was born fully grown.

I also asked if she was ever a member of the JSA since she was "Born" in 1925.

And don't knock William Moulton Marston, he was a great guy.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

People forget that Dick Grayson is like Peter Parker with much less emo bullshit. Nightwing is basically a combination of the best parts of Batman and Spider-Man.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

Im enjoying his story in the new 52


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Dick is a superhero archetype of his own.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

Dick is my all time fave hero


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> I still wish they used Tim over Dick, since most of the things this robin is doing, is stuff time would do, and Dick was in the League as Nightwing


I would say he is more like Dick than Tim. Maybe it is just my outlook on things but I've always seen Tim as someone who finds difficulty in socialising with people and more paranoid. Out of the Bat children I'd say he is most like Bruce mentally. 

Dick is more lighthearted.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats also true, thats why Ra's has such respect for Tim, but i think Tim has gradually loosened up as he's grown


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol no he drew up a hit list of all the people who posed a threat to the Bat Family listing various superheroes and Damian.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> Thats also true, thats why Ra's has such respect for Tim, but i think Tim has gradually loosened up as he's grown



Loosened up? um no that might be true for the new52 Tim...but before Flashpoint happened Tim was on the fast track to becoming Batman Jr


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Loosened up? um no that might be true for the new52 Tim...but before Flashpoint happened Tim was on the fast track to becoming Batman Jr



That seemed to be the big plot point for him after Identity and then Infinite Crisis.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> That seemed to be the big plot point for him after Identity and then Infinite Crisis.



Which was terrible. Chris Yost fixed it, only for Nicieza (who immediately succeeded him) to plunge Tim back into grimdark territory. 

But with the characters that they're using I'm okay with it being Dick. I like Tim more, although it's hard to say now since Tim's character was garbage from inf. crisis to flashpoint. Lobdell's isn't great but its certainly a step up.

Okay, off topic over. This is definitely Dick Grayson, although he's also a modernization of Robin in general. Keep in mind, Dick's lack of computer skills is in large part due to the fact that during his tenure as robin computers were giant ass cabinets with tape in them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2012)

I was just watching episode 25 again


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Superboy:* I take drugs that make me roid rage and Lex Luthor is my daddy and I was keeping all this from the team

*Artemis:* My family are all criminals and I was keeping this from the team

*M'Gann:* I am a terrifying monster

*Rocket:* Fuck y'all, I'm outa here

Seriously, she hasn't been a member more than a couple of hours, what must she think?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I think that's the ideal number. I think trying to include too many team members was a big problem with EMH; you need a focus on the episode and having too many members can make that rather difficult. But I think we are going to be losing a few team members as well. Don't read the following unless you've seen the entire season.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Batman isn't really a dick. Superman is. That's how it is in both JL/U and YJ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I was just watching episode 25 again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat aqualad 




Also animated Batman is a realist that is how he is represented, he is not trying to play the role of the Messiah like the others he does what he can within the realm of moral but not afraid to cross that line if need be.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually he is afraid of crossing that moral line.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Actually he is afraid of crossing that moral line.



Only when it comes to other humans , he does not have a problem killing darkseid or his planet or even superman.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Batman isn't really a dick. Superman is. That's how it is in both JL/U and YJ.



I really disagree. The first thing that comes to mind is his spiteful speech in "Doomsday Sanction", which is so full of unnecessary bitterness; while he is making a good point, the anger he's showing is ridiculous when you consider that he and Superman are so close as friends.

Beyond "Clash" and possibly "Flashpoint" (Which is Superman's breaking point), I feel like Superman is generally more balanced towards people than Batman is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I really disagree. The first thing that comes to mind is his spiteful speech in "Doomsday Sanction", which is so full of unnecessary bitterness; while he is making a good point, the anger he's showing is ridiculous when you consider that he and Superman are so close as friends.
> 
> Beyond "Clash" and possibly "Flashpoint" (Which is Superman's breaking point), I feel like Superman is generally more balanced towards people than Batman is.



The man just survived a freaking nuke blast almost at point blank what you expect him to be loving and charming towards supes comment?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

^ Don't see why they can't both be dicks....



Huey Freeman said:


> Only when it comes to other humans , he does not have a problem killing darkseid or his planet or even superman.



If you are reffering to that _Superman / Batman_ story about Supergirl...he was bluffing. If you don't know that then you don't know Batman.

Batman does not make exceptions for his rule just because you aren't human. When he actually shot Darkseid he brought up the fact that he was making a "one in a lifetime" exception for _him_, and that had nothing to do with Darkseid being an alien and everything to do with him being....well, Darkseid.

He wouldn't have blown up the planet. Darkseid just thought he might, because he didn't know him that well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> If you are reffering to that _Superman / Batman_ story about Supergirl...he was bluffing. If you don't know that then you don't know Batman.
> 
> Batman does not make exceptions for his rule just because you aren't human. When he actually shot Darkseid he brought up the fact that he was making a "one in a lifetime" exception for _him_, and that had nothing to do with Darkseid being an alien and everything to do with him being....well, Darkseid.
> 
> He wouldn't have blown up the planet. Darkseid just thought he might, because he didn't know him that well.



He was bluffing yes , would he still do it if he has to yes he will. As he gotten older become all about the mission and the greater good.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the fact that he didn't murder the Joker proves my point. If you're going to refer to the films then look back to his conversation with Jason Todd where he shows an obvious fear of crossing that moral line.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> He was bluffing yes , would he still do it if he has to yes he will. As he gotten older become all about the mission and the greater good.



Um no, while Bats is older, wiser, more cynical and paranoid...he still holds his big rule...just because your scum or an alien does not exempt you from it in Bruce's eyes.

One of the primary aspects about Bruce is his fear that if he were to cross that line he'd be no better than the people he was fighting.

his rule is what's keeping from becoming the fucking Punisher as well now that I think about it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think the fact that he didn't murder the Joker proves my point. If you're going to refer to the films then look back to his conversation with Jason Todd where he shows an obvious fear of crossing that moral line.



Yeah this is true but he did mention in depth that its constantly on his mind to kill Joker.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yeah this is true but he did mention in depth that its constantly on his mind to kill Joker.



And he has never acted on it. because if he did, he'd be just like him in the end


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

Out of curiosity did Bruce have to stop Dick from killing the Joker?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Out of curiosity did Bruce have to stop Dick from killing the Joker?



I vaguely remember him stopping a robin from doing it, but I can't remember which one...


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Didnt Bruce say that if he did start killing, it would be too easy?  He can easily dispatch his whole rogue gallery.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> He was bluffing yes , would he still do it if he has to yes he will. As he gotten older become all about the mission and the greater good.



So you think Batman is willing to blow up an entire planet, killing tens of billions of people plus however many die from the meteor showers that result (bye bye, New Genesis), along with a teenage brainwashed Supergirl and Superman, the greatest defender of Earth and a man in the running for "Person I Admire Most"....

But he's not willing to kill the Joker?

Seriously, no. He would not have done it, greater good or not. The Joker has killed thousands of people and Batman knows that every time he doesn't kill him he is passing a death sentence on countless more. The Greater Good would be to kill him. But he doesn't. He doesn't kill any of them, any of the murderous freaks and monsters he battles on a daily basis, and its not for the Greater Good so much as for his own sanity.

As he got older it has become more about the mission and the greater good....but there are lines he will not cross. Period. Because he knows that his mentality is flawed and dangerous and if he crosses that line in the name of the Greater Good, or any other excuse, then he has still crossed a line and doesn't deserve to wear that mask. He surrounds himself with the Bat family because he wants and needs people like Alfred and Dick around to keep his humanity alive, so he doesn't fall down that slippery slope.

He is no more likely to blow up an inhabited planet, even Apokolips, than Superman is. And in fact Superman has crossed lines in the past that Batman has not, and would not, which adds to the dynamics of both characters. Given the choice, Clark Kent is more likely to pull the trigger than Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

*sad because she missed out on Dick Grayson discussion  *



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





She's probably what she got herself into to. Liars, the lot of them.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The man just survived a freaking nuke blast almost at point blank what you expect him to be loving and charming towards supes comment?



You mean the joke he made to add levity to the situation after he said how he could go all Justice Lords on him? If I were Superman, I would have pointed out that Batman was part of the Justice Lords, too. His anger is not only completely misplaced, but it's so damn spiteful. That speech is one of the most off-kilter moments for me in JLU. I feel like the delivery is just too angry to be proper given their relationship.



masamune1 said:


> ^ Don't see why they can't both be dicks....



Eh, I think Batman was more dickish due to his appearance in Batman Beyond showing him how he would be when he got older. It's part of why I think the character is interesting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> So you think Batman is willing to blow up an entire planet, killing tens of billions of people plus however many die from the meteor showers that result (bye bye, New Genesis), along with a teenage brainwashed Supergirl and Superman, the greatest defender of Earth and a man in the running for "Person I Admire Most"....
> 
> But he's not willing to kill the Joker?
> 
> ...




Second reason that back me on this , its Darkseid we are talking about here he would know if batman was serious or not which he even gave batman credit to that he was literally willing to do it , Darkseid could have beaten bats to death. He even mentions Bats had the strength of heart to do it, this is the same Darkseid who brainwash Supergirl with his mental powers.

I know he has his rules but that showed me something that how far Bats is willing to win . You just dont bluff Darkseid.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

I know damien almost killed someone, and did kill another >.>


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> You mean the joke he made to add levity to the situation after he said how he could go all Justice Lords on him? If I were Superman, I would have pointed out that Batman was part of the Justice Lords, too. His anger is not only completely misplaced, but it's so damn spiteful. That speech is one of the most off-kilter moments for me in JLU. I feel like the delivery is just too angry to be proper given their relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I think Batman was more dickish due to his appearance in Batman Beyond showing him how he would be when he got older. It's part of why I think the character is interesting.



Again the guy is recovering from a nuke blast , a feat he was willing to kill himself to save superman. I be piss too. Secondly the justice lord batman came around showing he still had his heart in the right place. Its called tough love and the whole point of Batman in JLU was to put JL in their place and GA was to put Bats in place.

Everyone except Batman ruled out the possibility of them going rogue well beside him and question.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> I know damien almost killed someone, and did kill another >.>



Damien was trained to be a killer from the moment he was born by his mother Talia. it's part of his development that he's attempting to overcome this type of programming.

however as you noted Damien did just murder a man in the last issue of Batman and Robin...something that Bruce was noticably horrified over...


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

At least he said Sorry >.>


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> At least he said Sorry >.>



"Forgive me Father for I have sinned" great line and the look on Damien's face as he says this is heartbreaking


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

This arc made me like Damien more


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Second reason that back me on this , its Darkseid we are talking about here he would know if batman was serious or not which he even gave batman credit to that he was literally willing to do it , Darkseid could have beaten bats to death. He even mentions Bats had the strength of heart to do it, this is the same Darkseid who brainwash Supergirl with his mental powers.
> 
> I know he has his rules but that showed me something that how far Bats is willing to win . You just dont bluff Darkseid.



Firstly, not only did he bluff Darkseid, Superman and Supergirl bluffed him later in that same story by teleporting Kara away when she was blasted with his Omega beams. He thought he killed her, and he was wrong. The only reason he thought Batman would do it is because he didn't know Batman that well- if Batman tried it on the Joker, Joker would have died of laughter, because he knows him better than that.

Secondly, it wasn't just Darkseid that he was threatening- he was threatening to blow up an entire planet and kill billions of people, including Superman and Supergirl, the latter being the person he came to _rescue_ in the first place (and we don't see how she was brainwashed; could have been his mental powers, could have been Granny Goodness, could have been one of the hundeds of other horrible options Apokolips likely has available). 

Plus, the story was crappily written anyway on a lot of levels, Darkseid being one of the casualties. If you can't bluff Darkseid, you can bluff a poorly written one.

The only reason Batman shot Darkseid in _Final Crisis_ was that not only was he Darkseid, and this time no-one else would be hurt, the entire universe was dying as a result of his mere existence and he was starting to enslave the planet and eventually the universe. Even then, Batman only wounded him, even if with a poisoned bullet- he still didn't finish the job, because its still a line he wouldn't cross. One could presume he was giving even Darkseid one last chance to back off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Firstly, not only did he bluff Darkseid, Superman and Supergirl bluffed him later in that same story by teleporting Kara away when she was blasted with his Omega beams. He thought he killed her, and he was wrong. The only reason he thought Batman would do it is because he didn't know Batman that well- if Batman tried it on the Joker, Joker would have died of laughter, because he knows him better than that.
> 
> Secondly, it wasn't just Darkseid that he was threatening- he was threatening to blow up an entire planet and kill billions of people, including Superman and Supergirl, the latter being the person he came to _rescue_ in the first place (and we don't see how she was brainwashed; could have been his mental powers, could have been Granny Goodness, could have been one of the hundeds of other horrible options Apokolips likely has available).
> 
> ...



I suppose but that shit is out of character, Batman bluffing the master manipulator himself . You cant even compare joker to darkseid in that department regardless if he doesnt know Batman in his field of work he should be much harder to cave.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I suppose but that shit is out of character, Batman bluffing the master manipulator himself . You cant even compare joker to darkseid in that department regardless if he doesnt know Batman in his field of work he should be much harder to cave.



In that same story Batman goes toe-to-toe with him (not like the animated movie, where he gets beaten up; he actually _holds his own_ against him) and at the end Superman actually _defeats_ him, and not even with a lot of difficulty. This wasn't his finest hour.

Its considered a moment of pure badassery for Batman but, ultimately, it only worked due to bad writing. Much like _Tower of Babel_ and the revelation of all his plans to take out the Justice League, the idea is better than the execution.

Though I think you underestimate Batman a bit- he _did_ outplay him in _Final Crisis_ also (albeit at much higher cost, and admittedly Darkseid was out of action when he put that plan into motion). Plus Darkseid sometimes has trouble comprehending Goodness.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I suppose but that shit is out of character, Batman bluffing the master manipulator himself . You cant even compare joker to darkseid in that department regardless if he doesnt know Batman in his field of work he should be much harder to cave.



You can blame Jeph Loeb for that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

I have no problem if he has a complex way of out smarting Darkseid but this was straight up man to man Bluff . Darkseid should have caught on immediately


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I have no problem if he has a complex way of out smarting Darkseid but this was straight up man to man Bluff . Darkseid should have caught on immediately



To be fair this wasn't the _real_ Darkseid. Its been established since the 70's or 80's, and referenced up to the early 90's, that the real Darkseid is stuck on the Source Wall and the one running Apokolips is actually an independant avatar ruling in his stead, weaker and perhaps slightly less intelligent.

To be far less fair, most writers have forgotten that, or were ignorant from the beginning. Jeph Loeb amongst them. Plus yeah, since these avatar Darkseid's are the ones we see all the time, and the only ones we know, then we know they are smarter than that anyway.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

So, may I ask what comic has Damian in it? I don't even mind the spoilers here, made me actually want to read it xD

I also watched Agendas again -- dubbed -- today and was thinking I would see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Real Roy in one of the test tubes things, or whatever they are called. All I saw was blue silhouettes.  Thought that, because we saw a hint of M'gann's White Martian form in Bereft, they would throw in another one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> To be fair this wasn't the _real_ Darkseid. Its been established since the 70's or 80's, and referenced up to the early 90's, that the real Darkseid is stuck on the Source Wall and the one running Apokolips is actually an independant avatar ruling in his stead, weaker and perhaps slightly less intelligent.
> 
> To be far less fair, most writers have forgotten that, or were ignorant from the beginning. Jeph Loeb amongst them. Plus yeah, since these avatar Darkseid's are the ones we see all the time, and the only ones we know, then we know they are smarter than that anyway.


 
Then that means the real darkseid would shit all over Orion who has his number?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> So, may I ask what comic has Damian in it? I don't even mind the spoilers here, made me actually want to read it xD
> 
> I also watched Agendas again -- dubbed -- today and was thinking I would see
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Currently he's starring in Batman and Robin with Bruce. before Flashpoint he was in Batman and Robin with Dick, but had occasional rolls in Teen Titans, Red Robin Batman and Batgirl


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Then that means the real darkseid would shit all over Orion who has his number?



Actually, I might be too hard on Jeph Loeb. I say he didn't but we do see the Source Wall in that story, and unless I am mistaken, we actually do see a bazillion foot Darkseid stuck to it....

And yeah, Orion and most other heroes would be stomped by the real Darkseid. On the flipside, it does make Superman defeating him on occasion or fighting him evenly somewhat more plausible, especially if you consider that every time Darkseid "dies", even offscreen, he is reborn and the new Darkseid might be stronger or weaker than the last....Something to ponder on, that is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> To be fair this wasn't the _real_ Darkseid. Its been established since the 70's or 80's, and referenced up to the early 90's, that the real Darkseid is stuck on the Source Wall and the one running Apokolips is actually an independant avatar ruling in his stead, weaker and perhaps slightly less intelligent.
> 
> To be far less fair, most writers have forgotten that, or were ignorant from the beginning. Jeph Loeb amongst them. Plus yeah, since these avatar Darkseid's are the ones we see all the time, and the only ones we know, then we know they are smarter than that anyway.


 .... this is the first time I've seen this

Final Crisis is, at least, the real one ?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Currently he's starring in Batman and Robin with Bruce. before Flashpoint he was in Batman and Robin with Dick, but had occasional rolls in Teen Titans, Red Robin Batman and Batgirl



Thanks Emperor Joker! :33 *reps* Batman and Robin is the name of the comic, yes? I think I might have seen an issue of BaR at a local flea market one.  I might be lucky and see more next time!


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

Night of Owls is gonna be epic


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

Terra you can order them from a bookstore like barnes and noble, its where i got Justice League #1 and Detective Comics #1


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Thanks Emperor Joker! :33 *reps* Batman and Robin is the name of the comic, yes? I think I might have seen an issue of BaR at a local flea market one.  I might be lucky and see more next time!



Yes it's Batman and Robin. just be careful you don't pick up stuff from Volume 1 if you dont want those

v1 covers


v2 covers


to help you a bit


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> .... this is the first time I've seen this
> 
> Final Crisis is, at least, the real one ?



In _Final Crisis_ he's possessing the human cop Dan Turpin. All the Apokoliptian gods by that stage are possessing someone at that point.

Its hard to say whether he's the "real" one; the stories where he mentions he's an avatar he actually seems to distinguish himself from the "real" Darkseid and speaks more like a self-conscious Doombot or clone, even though the word "avatar" implies that he's really there mentally, just not physically.

Whether Dan Turpinseid was the consciousness of Darkseid or not, he was certainly far weaker than Darkseid normally would be, stronger only because he possessed the Anti-Life Equation, but weaker in most other respects and might even have only been slightly stronger than Batman for all we know (its hard to judge, since he spent the whole story in a chair). But he seems to be there mentally and spiritually.

Grant Morrison has a well-known continuity fetish, so he probably knew that  the Darkseid we all knew was always an avatar. The only thing he does different is that he seems to imply that it has always been his consiousness, if not his true physical form, rather than a glorified Doombot as was implied in the past. I imagine that what happens to Dan Turpin, who slowly physically transorms into Darkseid over the story and is actually abducted by the Apokoliptian gods in the final stages of this, is what Morrison imagines to be how Darkseid's avatar system works- that every time an avatar "dies", some poor unfortunate soul is selected to be his new host.

Thats how I read it anyway.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Then that means the real darkseid would shit all over Orion who has his number?



Not really, since there is a prophecy that states that Darkseid and Orion would both finally meet their ends at each others hands. They are kind of destined to die with one another.

A confrontation with Orion is the last thing Darkseid desires, so he had him shot with a Radion bullet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes it's Batman and Robin. just be careful you don't pick up stuff from Volume 1 if you dont want those
> 
> v1 covers
> 
> ...



Ahaha, that definitely helps me out, thanks! And wow, it has one of my favorite art styles for Batman and Robin too (first link). Thanks again! I'll see if I can find any of em. If not, I'll just buy online desperately. xD


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Not really, since there is a prophecy that states that Darkseid and Orion would both finally meet their ends at each others hands. They are kind of destined to die with one another.
> 
> A confrontation with Orion is the last thing Darkseid desires, so he had him shot with a Radion bullet.



_Countdown_ was supposed to have fulfilled that prophecy though, right?

Then Darkseid came back from the dead anyway, and killed Orion after he survived it. I know Morrison didn't treat _Countdown_ as canon, but he kept that part of it at least.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2012)

The fight between Darkseid and Orion is the only reason Countdown is even worth reading.

But yeah, Darkseid kind of did cheat prophecy by dying and coming back to life.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

Are Final Crisis and CountDown movies?

Also, whats the Source Wall and how did Darkseid get stuck to it to begin with?


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2012)

Their comics. Anyways here is the fight of countdown. Countdown was a terrible comic, but the fight between DS and Orion was good

Beautiful


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2012)

...continued


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Darc said:


> Are Final Crisis and CountDown movies?
> 
> Also, whats the Source Wall and how did Darkseid get stuck to it to begin with?



No, they are major comic book storylines. They haven't been adapted and probably will never be- _Final Crisis_ because its so complex, _Countdown_ because nobody likes it.

The Source Wall is a gigantic wall at the end of the universe, behind which lies the secrets of creation. If you saw the last episode of _Justice League Unlimited,_ its that big yellow thing Metron took Lex Luthor to. 

Stuck to the wall are the still-living bodies of countless alien conquerors and madmen who went there to try and unravel its mysteries and thus become master of the universe; Darkseid went there after the Martain Manhunter's nutcase brother Malefic told him about the Life Equation, which led to Darkseid conceiving of the Anti-Life Equation. As Lex found out in _JLU_, Darkseid hopes that the Equation can be found behind the wall.

Darkseid began life as an ordinary, though powerful, New God called Uxas, a prince and second in line to the  throne of Apokolips, which was far more pleasant at the time (though his mother, the Queen, was an evil bitch-ruler). He stole the power of the Omega from his much nicer older brother, (seemingly) killing him in the process, and became a rock monster who took the name Darkseid, since the gods of Apokolips take on a "god name" from the Apokoliptian scriptures when they come of age (don't know what Darkseid means, but everyone treated it like Uxas took the name Satan). 

After taking over the planet Darkseid hunted down and slaughtered the pantheons of countless other worlds and stealing the power of those gods for himself, becoming a god amongst gods and cementing his power on Apokolips, making him vastly stronger than any of his would-be rivals. Eventually he went to the Source Wall in a bid to become God himself, but like all the rest he was trapped- his evil dad is stuck on it too. Unlike them, though, Darkseid was able to create avatars of himself to rule Apokolips in his stead. Most writers forgot this before Grant Morrison came along which is why Darkseid seems a lot weaker than he is- in truth, the one they were writing, and the one who we always see, was never Darkseid in his true form. He's much more powerful, just stuck at the end of the universe.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow! I agree, that was a good fight. I'll have to get that comic, too. Also, someone should have punched Superman in the junk with Kryptonite gloves. Orion needed help.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow! I agree, that was a good fight. I'll have to get that comic, too. Also, someone should have punched Superman in the junk with Kryptonite gloves. Orion needed help.



Countdown does not deserve anybody's money. it's rubbish. as Ben said that fight is about the only good thing to come from that event. What's even worse is that it had sub events that started shortly after it did and they were just as terrible.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow! I agree, that was a good fight. I'll have to get that comic, too. Also, someone should have punched Superman in the junk with Kryptonite gloves. Orion needed help.



no, countdown is a horrible, horrible comic. The fight was the only good part.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Hows the DC reboot particular Bats, WW and Flash?


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

masamune1, you are the man, all my reps, take them!

Ben, this fight is awesome too, thanks


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Hows the DC reboot particular Bats, WW and Flash?



Reboot's been hit or miss in my opinion. Flash is currently one of the best DC books running alongside Action Comics, Animal Man and Swamp Thing. 

Wonder Woman shifts back in forth between being okay and good...I'm sure tons of people are still angry at Azarello changing up the Mythos

the Bat books are really hit or miss. some are great (Batman, Batman and Robin) some are decent (Nightwing, Batwing, Red Hood) some are Mediocre (Detective Comics, Batgirl) and some are just plain fucking awful (The Dark Knight...oh god the Dark Knight)


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

So it was really *that* bad? Alright then, I won't get it. Though I was only considering for two things; the fight and building up my collection.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Reboot's been hit or miss in my opinion. Flash is currently one of the best DC books running alongside Action Comics, Animal Man and Swamp Thing.
> 
> Wonder Woman shifts back in forth between being okay and good...I'm sure tons of people are still angry at Azarello changing up the Mythos
> 
> the Bat books are really hit or miss. some are great (Batman, Batman and Robin) some are decent (Nightwing, Batwing, Red Hood) some are Mediocre (Detective Comics, Batgirl) and some are just plain fucking awful (The Dark Knight...oh god the Dark Knight)



Ill give some of them  a go, although I was hopping they went with other detectives or give the question his own series with a proper layout for once sigh one can dream.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow! I agree, that was a good fight. I'll have to get that comic, too. Also, someone should have punched Superman in the junk with Kryptonite gloves. Orion needed help.



It's not very good. If I were you I'd just read the fight online.

The only good thing I can say about it is that the Darkseid fight was awesome. And I thought this was kind of funny...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

I despise the reboot.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

Urgh can't edit posts any more :s Anyway I was going to say ..... that being said things were heading on a downward spiral since Infinite crisis, especially the Flash series. I felt that Bart Allen had potential but they scrapped him with the quickness in favor of the Incredibles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Urgh can't edit posts any more :s Anyway I was going to say ..... that being said things were heading on a downward spiral since Infinite crisis, especially the Flash series. I felt that Bart Allen had potential but they scrapped him with the quickness in favor of the Incredibles.



I like the kinkiness of the catwoman series I always hated how DC didnt kept Selena kyle so closely to bruce it would show that at least batman had some hope in the future of a normal life.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

It is not about the individual stories for me it is about erasing all of the character history. Feels like some of the characters exist in name/image alone.


----------



## hehey (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry Ben Grim, but that so called epic fight was too short for me to consider reading countdown for..... im used to reading manga, and well, teh fights tend do be longer and they tend to show more movements, like in that thing you showed, in one panel Orion was being stepped on and on the next hes punching Darekseid... if that was a manga it would shown him getting out from under his foot first.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

hehey said:


> Sorry Ben Grim, but that so called epic fight was too short for me to consider reading countdown for..... im used to reading manga, and well, teh fights tend do be longer and they tend to show more movements, like in that thing you showed, in one panel Orion was being stepped on and on the next hes punching Darekseid... if that was a manga it would shown him getting out from under his foot first.


This more to your liking, not countdown, but still a good fight.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2012)

hehey said:


> Sorry Ben Grim, but that so called epic fight was too short for me to consider reading countdown for..... im used to reading manga, and well, teh fights tend do be longer and they tend to show more movements, like in that thing you showed, in one panel Orion was being stepped on and on the next hes punching Darekseid... if that was a manga it would shown him getting out from under his foot first.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

Continued...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

...continued


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2012)

Guys im talking about the robins with my friend, behind Dick, who is your 2nd best/favorite Robin


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 27, 2012)

Legend said:


> Guys im talking about the robins with my friend, behind Dick, who is your 2nd best/favorite Robin



Jason Todd FTW


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Jason Todd since he became what deadpool and deathstroke was suppose to be in badassery as red hood.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

Damian Wayne is the greatest Robin.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 27, 2012)

hehey said:


> Sorry Ben Grim, but that so called epic fight was too short for me to consider reading countdown for..... im used to reading manga, and well, teh fights tend do be longer and they tend to show more movements, like in that thing you showed, in one panel Orion was being stepped on and on the next hes punching Darekseid... if that was a manga it would shown him getting out from under his foot first.



I think it's more about showing things happening and moving on rather than showing everything. Too often mangas take their sweet time showing everything and you lose all sense of pace in a fight. Bleach is the worst offender of this, where you get fights which are so long and issues are drawn out on a single point which could have been taken care of much better.

Not to say that comics fights can't be particularly brief, but both are a product of their distribution method: Manga releases weekly while most comics release monthly. Even a comic like Countdown can't be all fight because a certain amount of plot is expected in a comic, while most mangas can devote a chapter (or 10) to a fight because of how many mangas are structured. Each has their advantages and disadvantages.

@Legend:

Dick, Damien, Tim, Jason. I always remember Steph as Batgirl or Spoiler rather than her short tenure as Robin, and I think it's probably more to her benefit that way.


----------



## hehey (Mar 27, 2012)

Ben, That fight was better... you wanna see one of my favorite American Comic book fights?

Azbats vs Bane in Knightfall after he got that crazy battle armor, that was amazing.

[YOUTUBE]v4sJ68xa4qM[/YOUTUBE]

Fight starts at 0:50

Dat Azbats


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 27, 2012)

Azbats is a ridiculous fight by comic book standards. I have the collection, and it's got to be like three or four issues, which is a _huge_ fight by comics standards.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

I happen to think Dick Grayson is the best Robin, and then Tim Drake. Something about them...really cool.


----------



## hehey (Mar 27, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Azbats is a ridiculous fight by comic book standards. I have the collection, and it's got to be like three or four issues, which is a _huge_ fight by comics standards.


Well It sure didn't look like it was 3 or 4 issues by that video i posted above your post... seeing as how the fight took 2 minutes in youtube video terms (fight starts at 0:50) ... watch it.

Unless me and you are talking about a completely different fight.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Not to say that comics fights can't be particularly brief, but both are a product of their distribution method: Manga releases weekly while most comics release monthly. Even a comic like Countdown can't be all fight because a certain amount of plot is expected in a comic, while most mangas can devote a chapter (or 10) to a fight because of how many mangas are structured. Each has their advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> @Legend:
> 
> Dick, Damien, Tim, Jason. I always remember Steph as Batgirl or Spoiler rather than her short tenure as Robin, and I think it's probably more to her benefit that way.



I'll have to disagree with you on this Guy Gardner. Many people can't take the fights in comics seriously due to Jack Kirby's cartoonish style. The movements are supposed to be overexxagerated and stylized and cartoonish. Frank Miller took comic book fight scenes to the next level by taking stuff from manga. It can be clearly seen in his Rhonin and The Dark Knight Strikes. One of the best fight scenes in comics would be when Frank Miller drew a fight between Wolverine and some Japanese guy with a katana.

The fight in Countdown between DS and Orion has the Kirby style of overexxagerated body movements, large explosions and blows cutting from one scene to another. Jack Kirby bought a whole new dimension for his time, but now everyone is copying Kirby. 

Frank on the other hand put a much better spin on combat.

Too often us comic fans don't seem to realize that Frank Miller, who was inspired by manga bought a whole new world to the comic industry.

I love the Kirby style and I'm glad it was used for DS vs Orion. However we should try to be a little more "Frank."


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

hehey said:


> Ben, That fight was better... you wanna see one of my favorite American Comic book fights?
> 
> Azbats vs Bane in Knightfall after he got that crazy battle armor, that was amazing.
> 
> ...



Glad you liked it. Azbat was freakin nuts.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry hehey. For some reason I thought the video was Batman versus Azrael. _That_ is a fucking huge fight. The Bane one is rather short for the build-up it got.

@Grimm: I'm not denying influenced comics' fight scenes, I was stating the other side of the coin; there are many mangas which tend to draw out fights to irritating extremes, or show little happening. I guess I meant to show that both sides have their extremes, Kirby being comics' while Kubo being manga's.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

New Superman movie, look at Mt. Chinmore

[Youtube]oqc7uTwvj1I[/Youtube]


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2012)

My list goes Tim> =Dick> Jason>>Damian.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2012)

Not being able to edit posts is starting to get on my nerves. Anyway it is probably down to familiarity, like I prefer Wally West and Bart Allen to Barry Allen.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> No, they are major comic book storylines. They haven't been adapted and probably will never be- _Final Crisis_ because its so complex, _Countdown_ because nobody likes it.
> 
> The Source Wall is a gigantic wall at the end of the universe, behind which lies the secrets of creation. If you saw the last episode of _Justice League Unlimited,_ its that big yellow thing Metron took Lex Luthor to.
> 
> ...



So even when supes shattered his essence in final crisis that was not a fully powered darksied?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Gunners, try right clicking the image and opening in a new tab. Assuming you can still see the edit image of the post. And if you are using Mozilla, try using IE...as bad as it is.

@Ben Grimm:

I usually don't like Superman movies, but that looks really good! And did I see Doctor Light?!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> So even when supes shattered his essence in final crisis that was not a fully powered darksied?



Well, when Supes shattered his essence he had already been depowered, shot, snagged by Wonder Woman, and a few other things I've forgotten about. No matter how you read that, he was never meant to be full powered.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I meant in the final fight, was that just an avatar of him or was he removed from the source wall for good


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> New Superman movie, look at Mt. Chinmore
> 
> [Youtube]oqc7uTwvj1I[/Youtube]


oh damn, dat chin 

fighting looks action-packed though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Suuuuuuuppppppppeeeerrrr  Chin!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2012)

he'll have to be careful not to accidentally break the moon with that chin


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> No, they are major comic book storylines. They haven't been adapted and probably will never be- _Final Crisis_ because its so complex, _Countdown_ because nobody likes it.
> 
> The Source Wall is a gigantic wall at the end of the universe, behind which lies the secrets of creation. If you saw the last episode of _Justice League Unlimited,_ its that big yellow thing Metron took Lex Luthor to.
> 
> ...



So pre-crisis Darkseid is still stuck to the Source Wall? 

Someone should free him so he can bitch slap Supes from here to Kingdom Come.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Yeah I meant in the final fight, was that just an avatar of him or was he removed from the source wall for good



It definitely wasn't his real body since he was going round possessing people. But it might have been his real consciousness. Morrison seems to have written him like that, though in the older comics the avatars actually said they were not the "real" Darkseid.

If you mean was he at full power, probably not. Makes it easier to believe he was actually beaten like he was.



The World said:


> So pre-crisis Darkseid is still stuck to the Source Wall?
> 
> Someone should free him so he can bitch slap Supes from here to Kingdom Come.



He was stuck to the Source Wall post-Crisis as well. Writers just forgot about it in the 90's or thereabouts.

I think the last time it was referenced was in that Batman story where Anarky goes to Apokolips and meets him.


----------



## Darc (Mar 27, 2012)

So I'm watching JLU again and I noticed that in the episode the return where the Andriod comes back Orion is on the League as a defense in space and he gets run over along with Superman & company as the Andriod just keeps going to earth, what's up with him being weak and irrelevant here?


Lovely visuals
that's him at 9:06 in, right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Darc said:


> So I'm watching JLU again and I noticed that in the episode the return where the Andriod comes back Orion is on the League as a defense in space and he gets run over along with Superman & company as the Andriod just keeps going to earth, what's up with him being weak and irrelevant here?
> 
> 
> Lovely visuals
> that's him at 9:06 in, right?



He is strong but the Android is pretty powerful if I would say he was high cosmic maybe abstract level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2012)

DCAU Golden Amazo roflrolled through everything except Chaos Grundy

why would Orion be different


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

So, since Superboy has to have those shields to be able to fly and whatnot, does that mean its impossible for him to ever be able to do those things without them? I'm going to re-read the comics tonight, but for right now, I don't recall anything similar in it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> So, since Superboy has to have those shields to be able to fly and whatnot, does that mean its impossible for him to ever be able to do those things without them? I'm going to re-read the comics tonight, but for right now, I don't recall anything similar in it.



The blocked out powers are something the show made up...keep in mind in the comics he has Tactile Telekinesis instead of the usual Kryptonian powers.

and honestly I get the feeling Connor's going to be able to advance enough that he'll be able to use the Kryptonian powers regardless of his human dna


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> The blocked out powers are something the show made up...keep in mind in the comics he has Tactile Telekinesis instead of the usual Kryptonian powers.
> 
> and honestly I get the feeling Connor's going to be able to advance enough that he'll be able to use the Kryptonian powers regardless of his human dna



I certainly hope so, he's going to need more power than that sooner or later. If Invasion is more trouble than the previous missions they had, of course.  

*Is it possible the League will make patches just like Lex's for Conner, instead?*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I certainly hope so, he's going to need more power than that sooner or later. If Invasion is more trouble than the previous missions they had, of course.
> 
> *Is it possible the League will make patches just like Lex's for Conner, instead?*



Theoretically they could. Batman could possibly make some that don't have the after effects that the Luther Shields did...but honestly that sounds like a cop out and Connor should eventually be able to unlock the other powers on his own regardless of what Lex said


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree, it would. But doesn't the human DNA make it impossible for him to access the powers on his own?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I agree, it would. But doesn't the human DNA make it impossible for him to access the powers on his own?



Like I said I personally feel he'll be able to access them eventually...I don't think Luthor was telling the truth when he said that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah, okay. Lex lying would seem like a really good way to give him his (extra) powers in the show.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2012)

He doesn't neccesarily have to be _lying;_ he might just be basing it on what he's seen. It could be that Conner will grow into his full Kryptonian powers eventually, but Lex can hardly know that given that Conner is only 16 weeks old, and Match only a little older than that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 27, 2012)

New Superman movie looks lame. Why on earth did they adapt that story?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2012)

I want a Red Son adaptation

a good one too


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I want a Red Son adaptation
> 
> a good one too



Personally I'd rather have a Kingdom Come adaption first...but yeah Red Son would be good


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I want more _Justice League_ stories. This time set it in the _YJ_ verse, even it has zero impact on the plot of either.

Hmmmm.....Though, wonder what good _JL_ stories there are to adapt?


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2012)

Why dont they do a crisis movie? or a Blackest Night Movie, or make that damn teen titans movie


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2012)

Legend said:


> Why dont they do a crisis movie? or a Blackest Night Movie, or make that damn teen titans movie



Crisis on Infinite Earths would be fun...if they did it right...be great to see The Anti Monitor.

Blackest Night...I honestly feel the Lantern animated movies will eventually lead up to that.

I still wonder why The Judas Contract has never come to fruition I remember hearing that being development years ago but nothing ever came of it


----------



## The Big G (Mar 27, 2012)

Found this on Tumblr:



> Young Justice: Invasion For April
> 
> Saturday, April 7: ?Performance? ? The Team goes undercover at the Haly International Traveling Circus to locate a thief stealing weapons technology across Europe. But a thief isn?t all they find?
> 
> ...



The Team stands no chance against THE MAIN FUCKING MAN!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmm....It almost sounds like all these aliens are coming to Earth because they are after somebody...

Must be Blue Bettle, most likely.


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2012)

Incoming lil lobo?


----------



## Darc (Mar 27, 2012)

I barely remember Lobo but I do remember he was a bad ass.



Fluttershy said:


> DCAU Golden Amazo roflrolled through everything except Chaos Grundy
> 
> why would Orion be different



I have no idea what this means


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Darc said:


> I barely remember Lobo but I do remember he was a bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this means



The Android you were talking about was named Amazo, and Orion lost to him because that version of the character was far, far more powerful than him, and if he could casually defeat the entire League- which he could- Orion is no different. 

Chaos Grundy is the character who defeats (or frightens) him in a later episode. Solomon Grundy, reanimated with chaos magic.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

The DCAU Orion is much weaker than his comic book counterpart.

The classic Silver Age Orion created by Jack Kirby would not even care if you punched him with Galaxy busting punches.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

> Young Justice: Invasion For April
> 
> Saturday, April 7: “Performance” — The Team goes undercover at the Haly International Traveling Circus to locate a thief stealing weapons technology across Europe. But a thief isn’t all they find…
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting, The Big G! :33

There's another episode? And Lobo? Why is he called Lobo...?


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Thanks for posting, The Big G! :33
> 
> There's another episode? And Lobo? Why is he called Lobo...?



Lobo is the Main Man, the Ultimate Bastitch.

He is there to defy all logic. Lobo is a parody of the Wolverine and the Punisher.

He has feats that no other superhero could ever match like squishing an entire city into a jawbreaker and eating it.

Smoking a cigar in the void of space.

Killing Santa Clause. That is right, Lobo killed Santa.


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra watch the Superman Animated Series, you'll see Lobo


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2012)

And _Darkseid_ couldn't kill Santa.

And not for lack of trying either.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a fan made paramilitary lobo special.

[YOUTUBE]t9ooZYjF0mI[/YOUTUBE]

Here is Lobo on Justice League

[YOUTUBE]Bug75AfNnO8[/YOUTUBE]

Lobo on Superman

[YOUTUBE]HpFplmMcjOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big G (Mar 27, 2012)

Legend said:


> Incoming lil lobo?



If this becomes the case....then I will cry manly tears of Joy



and I'm so glad I have everyone talking about Lobo!


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> And _Darkseid_ couldn't kill Santa.
> 
> And not for lack of trying either.



The sad part is some of Lobo's feats actually put him above Orion


In a book (Not comic) called Last Sons, Lobo cut out a man's brain stuffed it into his bike to replace his cpu and guess what... it worked.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I DON'T DO LOGICAL!!!

Seriously, in Superman TAS he made a nuke using spare parts in a police station.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

He killed Saint Nick?  Alright, I'll watch. Though I don't know where I can find the episodes.


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2012)

> Despite constantly advancing Apokoliptian defenses and weaponry, Santa Claus manages to personally give Darkseid a lump of coal every year


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> He killed Saint Nick?  Alright, I'll watch. Though I don't know where I can find the episodes.



Terra go here: I much prefer the Amon one


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> He killed Saint Nick?  Alright, I'll watch. Though I don't know where I can find the episodes.



It could be worse. He could have raped him like the Ultimate Warrior did in that indy comic of his


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah the 90s...Good times.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

What's their problem with Santa Clause?  So Darkseid brainwashed Superman? How did Superman get close enough to have that happen to him? xD


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> What's their problem with Santa Clause?  So Darkseid brainwashed Superman? How did Superman get close enough to have that happen to him? xD



That is Legacy, it is revealed in the final episodes of Superman.

Lobo appeared early on in the first season in an episode called The Main Man.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 27, 2012)

Legend said:


> Guys im talking about the robins with my friend, behind Dick, who is your 2nd best/favorite Robin



Damian Wayne is my favorite Robin.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 27, 2012)

Damian Wayne is my favorite as well.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2012)

I liked it when Tim beat the shit out of Damian.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 28, 2012)

Damian Wayne is for the male twilight fans. Dear god he is an awful character that trolls the franchise. I mean 3 robins fucking robins Batman personally been a father to and its damian fucking wayne that makes him look like a dead beat dad. fuck that kid.


----------



## Darc (Mar 28, 2012)

Santa owned Darkseid and this Lobo guy killed Santa? Where is Ben and his comic shots of this?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Darc said:


> Santa owned Darkseid and this Lobo guy killed Santa? Where is Ben and his comic shots of this?



you tube lobo vs santa , im lazy right now


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

^ I'm looking up that video now.

Was watching the Superman show linked for me. Why is it that Superman gave Jimmy the watch in episode 6, but he used it in an episode before he got it? xD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 28, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Found this on Tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> The Team stands no chance against THE MAIN FUCKING MAN!



Dem bastiches gonna get owned


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Damian Wayne is for the male twilight fans. Dear god he is an awful character that trolls the franchise. I mean 3 robins fucking robins Batman personally been a father to and its damian fucking wayne that makes him look like a dead beat dad. fuck that kid.





Damian has a blood mask, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

Darc said:


> Santa owned Darkseid and this Lobo guy killed Santa? Where is Ben and his comic shots of this?






*Spoiler*: __ 









Lobo, fuck Logic.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Damian Wayne is for the male twilight fans. Dear god he is an awful character that trolls the franchise. I mean 3 robins fucking robins Batman personally been a father to and its damian fucking wayne that makes him look like a dead beat dad. fuck that kid.



The only time that Damian Wayne was a bad character was when Grant Morrison turned him into a self-insert.

Hell, future Damian even looks like Grant Morrison.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2012)

And he has a cat named alfred, and I know MOrrison is a cat person. But future Damian gets a pass for "The apocalypse is cancelled until I say so." Such a great line.

EDIT: I love how Grant Morrison always looks like a character from the matrix


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

I swear if they hold their own to the main fucking man I be boycotting this show because no group of teenagers going to make Lobo look weak .


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

Lobo's power level continuously fluctuates. On one hand he can slam an object of stellar mass and squeeze an entire city into a jawbreaker. On the other, Darkseid doesn't care if Lobo tries to punch him in the face. Lazers have at times cut holes in his body. He's committed suicide by shooting himself in the head with a gun so he could beat up a ghost.

Lobo is a parody character, especially a parody of the 90s. He may have been created in the 80s, but he shined in the 90s.

Ah the 90s...good times.


----------



## Darc (Mar 28, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easily the craziest shit I've seen from this thread, awesome


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

Squeezing a city into a jaw breaker, parody of how Superman makes diamonds out of coal.



Smoking a cigar in the vacuum of space, parody of how Thor and other superheroes can talk in Space.

Animal Man was like, "Is he smoking a cigar in the Vacuum of space?"



Able to survive a Blackhole, parody of how Wolverine always survives



Punches Poseidon in the face, parody of how Wolverine or Batman or Captain America's jobber aura



Shoots himself to beat up a ghost, parody of how Superheroes always die.



Makes Contract with Heaven and Hell so that he will never die, parody of how Superheroes never die.



Breaks the fourth wall and beats up the writer, parody of comics in general


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I really disagree. The first thing that comes to mind is his spiteful speech in "Doomsday Sanction", which is so full of unnecessary bitterness; while he is making a good point, the anger he's showing is ridiculous when you consider that he and Superman are so close as friends.
> 
> Beyond "Clash" and possibly "Flashpoint" (Which is Superman's breaking point), I feel like Superman is generally more balanced towards people than Batman is.



Doomsday Sanction? Like you said... he had a point. He was right to say what he did.

Superman was being a huge dick to Captain Marvel. What makes it even worse, was that Captain Marvel idolized him. And all because he was jealous.

A somewhat recent television version of Superman that's not really dickish, is Smallville Superman (most of the time).

And Batman was sort of a dick in that Batman/Superman/Wonder Woman movie with Supergirl.



> Um no, while Bats is older, wiser, more cynical and paranoid...he still holds his big rule...just because your scum or an alien does not exempt you from it in Bruce's eyes.
> 
> One of the primary aspects about Bruce is his fear that if he were to cross that line he'd be no better than the people he was fighting.
> 
> his rule is what's keeping from becoming the fucking Punisher as well now that I think about it



Didn't Red Hood want the Joker dead? Why didn't he kill him?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Doomsday Sanction? Like you said... he had a point. He was right to say what he did.



So it'd be okay for Superman to rip Batman a new asshole for all the times he has had to save him because he doesn't have powers? Bullshit.

Even if you have a point, tone matters. There's a difference between being introspective about the place of the Justice League and how they operate, and being a complete douchebag and insulting your friend of years. Superman has taken bullets for everyone on that team to the point that it's a plot point in a JL episode; just because Batman took one for him doesn't mean he gets to rip into Clark for something he had no control over.



> Superman was being a huge dick to Captain Marvel. What makes it even worse, was that Captain Marvel idolized him. And all because he was jealous.



Uh, no. It wasn't because he was jealous; it was because he was frustrated with the situation with Lex Luthor. It was never about Captain Marvel; he was just a foil for Superman and his frustration with knowing Luthor is up to something, but not knowing what (Or being able to do anything about it yet). At the very least Superman recognizes that he was being a dick. Batman? Nope.



> A somewhat recent television version of Superman that's not really dickish, is Smallville Superman (most of the time).



... No.



> And Batman was sort of a dick in that Batman/Superman/Wonder Woman movie with Supergirl.



Eh, I hated that movie as much as I hated the arc in the comics.



> Didn't Red Hood want the Joker dead? Why didn't he kill him?



There was more to that than just killing the Joker. He didn't want to do it; he wanted Bruce to do it for him. The whole thing there is that he was angry because Bruce let the Joker keep living after he killed Jason.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> So it'd be okay for Superman to rip Batman a new asshole for all the times he has had to save him because he doesn't have powers? Bullshit.
> 
> Even if you have a point, tone matters. There's a difference between being introspective about the place of the Justice League and how they operate, and being a complete douchebag and insulting your friend of years. Superman has taken bullets for everyone on that team to the point that it's a plot point in a JL episode; just because Batman took one for him doesn't mean he gets to rip into Clark for something he had no control over.
> 
> ...



1) I'll admit... I can't remember exactly what happened. But if I remember this right, Superman did almost the exact same thing that the Justicelords Superman did and Batman called him out on it. He was right.

2) I'm pretty sure Batman's taken bullets for Superman too.

3) No. The way the episode played out, it hinted that he was jealous of Captain Marvel. Even if it was only a little. Sure, he may have been frustrated with Luthor, but it doesn't excuse him. He was being a jerk.

4) Smallville Clark is actually a pretty nice guy. Most of the time.

5) To each his own.

6) I know that he wanted Bruce to kill him. It's just, I'd have expected him to kill the guy by now. I guess that's just his Joker immunity.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> 1) I'll admit... I can't remember exactly what happened. But if I remember this right, Superman did almost the exact same thing that the Justicelords Superman did and Batman called him out on it. He was right.



First off, not only did the Batman of that universe go along with Superman, but the Batman of the DCAU almost did, too.

Was he? I mean, he didn't do any of what Justice Lords Superman did. He was so confident in him that when he was about to kill Luthor, Batman stopped Wonder Woman from interfering.



> 2) I'm pretty sure Batman's taken bullets for Superman too.



I'm sure he has. However, how many times has Superman given a nasty rant about taking one for the team?



> 3) No. The way the episode played out, it hinted that he was jealous of Captain Marvel. Even if it was only a little. Sure, he may have been frustrated with Luthor, but it doesn't excuse him. He was being a jerk.



I disagree completely. Captain Marvel is a foil for Superman, not the focus of his anger. Captain Marvel is there to show how angry Superman with Lex, and how it has changed him. Look at all the times he's frustrated with Marvel: it's not because he's jealous, it's because it involves Lex Luthor in some way, whether it's the "endorsement" or Superman's distrust of Lex just before the big brawl. It's not like he doesn't trust Lex because Marvel _does_, he doesn't trust Lex because he knows the bastard is up to something and he just doesn't know what it is yet. If it were about Marvel, the whole speech at the doesn't really make sense, does it?



> 4) Smallville Clark is actually a pretty nice guy. Most of the time.



Outside some of JLU, DCAU Superman is a great guy. He's easily nicer than Smallville Clark. I found Smallville Clark (in the limited doses I got of him) to be rather whiny by comparison.



> 6) I know that he wanted Bruce to kill him. It's just, I'd have expected him to kill the guy by now. I guess that's just his Joker immunity.



I guess? To be fair, I think he's wanted to supplant Bruce/Dick first before trying it. That sort of thing works better when someone isn't going to track you down for doing it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Damian has a blood mask, your argument is invalid.



Why is he making a mask out of blood? Odds are the person who beat the hell out of him already saw his face before the mask...?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know what issue that is, but given that this is Damien, I'm willing to bet that that is not his blood.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know. His nose is bleeding, so it would be within range. Unless he killed someone....

All these new Robins taint the good name Dick made _somehow_!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't know. His nose is bleeding, so it would be within range. Unless he killed someone....
> 
> All these new Robins taint the good name Dick made _somehow_!



His nose is bleeding, but his hands are covered in blood too and he's holding what seems to be a katana. That is not all his blood. And he probably didn't kill anyone (he stopped doing that), but I wouldn't be surprised to find corpses around him.

They don't taint the name, they give it a shineover with grade-A Badass polish, or when you want your lounge and teenage sidekicks to have that special badass shine.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Well then...that's even worse! Someone else's blood all over your face. 

Badasses, yes, but Robins are supposed to hold up the law and justice, not kill.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Well then...that's even worse! Someone else's blood all over your face.
> 
> Badasses, yes, but Robins are supposed to hold up the law and justice, not kill.



Yes, but he doesn't kill people.

Anymore.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2012)

yes he does

ask NoBody


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't believe he killed in the first place. Batman wasn't teaching him well enough, it seems.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2012)

His mother (Talia) taught him to kill, he grew up in the league of assassins, he only recently came to bruce before he (bruce) was sent back in time, bruce and dick have been trying to steer him in the right direction


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Why did Batman let him live with Talia or grow up in the League of Assassins? Bad parenting. lol


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2012)

Bruce didnt know he had a biological son til Talia appeared with him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Why did Batman let him live with Talia or grow up in the League of Assassins? Bad parenting. lol



He didn't know about him until years after the fact. so Talia had plenty of time to indoctrinate her son. He's been trying to change himself ever since he became Robin


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

I personally dislike damian because if anyone who has a right to have Bruce biological  son is Selena Kyle which the writers screwed up. Sorry Thalia could have Bruce second son but that is bullshit imo .


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, poor Batman.  His son was raised by a barbarian woman. So now he only has Dick to help him? How did Batman get sent back in time if he was in the future to be sent back into time? xD


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

Batman was lost in time because Darkseid used his omega effect to scatter him in Final Crisis.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2012)

Most people thought he was dead, except Tim and the family, and Ra's


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

But if he was sent back into time he would know he was going to be sent back into time before it happened, because he was in the past and still would have his memory of the future and being sent back into time. xD

Should have known Darkseid was involved.  How did he come back? Save himself?


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

Darkseid SCATTERED batman across time.

Samurai Batman
Puritan Batman
Pirate Batman
Cowboy Batman
Caveman Batman

And they had to take all the Batmans and put him back together again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Darkseid SCATTERED batman across time.
> 
> Samurai Batman
> Puritan Batman
> ...


cant find Samurai Batman but


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Some of those Batmans kinda looked silly.  How did he manage to find a bat head that big?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I personally dislike damian because if anyone who has a right to have Bruce biological  son is Selena Kyle which the writers screwed up. Sorry Thalia could have Bruce second son but that is bullshit imo .



Well he has a daughter via Selina though it's an alternate universe daughter. Because The Huntress in the New 52 is Helena Wayne again



Terra Branford said:


> But if he was sent back into time he would know he was going to be sent back into time before it happened, because he was in the past and still would have his memory of the future and being sent back into time. xD
> 
> Should have known Darkseid was involved.  How did he come back? Save himself?



Booster Gold had to collect the batmen and put them all back together



Terra Branford said:


> Some of those Batmans kinda looked silly.  How did he manage to find a bat head that big?



Prehistoric Bats...one of the times Bruce was sent to was during the time of the cavemen


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

I've never heard of a bat species, not even the newest ones found in Egypt, to be _that_ big.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2012)

Remember fiction hun


----------



## Darc (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy shit, I watched the episode of JLU with Booster Gold being the main focus earlier today, I really thought that guy was made up for the show, didn't know he did something as important as putting Batman back together


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

The should have made a series for private eye batman with a team up with the question 


Also everyone one of those batmen look badass

Pirate- note a beard more epic than Green Arrow a feat no Comic book villain or hero has achieve yet
Cavebatman - he rides a mammoth 
Pilgrim batman -dathat 
Cowboy batman- just look at him and tell me that doesnt scream manly
Private Ace Batman- This man probably gave birth to the mother fucking Question

@Joker That should have been Canon it makes more sense to have Selena as the mother in the Main continuity after all the late night escapades of catwoman and batman


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The should have made a series for private eye batman with a team up with the question
> 
> 
> Also everyone one of those batmen look badass
> ...




It was canon at one point and time (Pre Crisis) but it got retconned away....now it's canon to Earth 2...and since Earth 2 Huntress is stranded on Earth 1 (The Primary DC Earth) with Power Girl it sorta is canon as a whole now


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2012)

They have their own series coming up, worlds strongest or something


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> It was canon at one point and time (Pre Crisis) but it got retconned away....now it's canon to Earth 2...and since Earth 2 Huntress is stranded on Earth 1 (The Primary DC Earth) with Power Girl it sorta is canon as a whole now



I also read Dick is no longer the main batman with Damian as robin?

Man need to retire bruce and see how he struggles with a normal life.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

@Legend:

I know, I was just messing around. Poking fun at the designs.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 29, 2012)

Legend said:


> They have their own series coming up, worlds strongest or something


World's Finest.

but how can it be without ze bewb window?


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2012)

Dick is Nightwing, Bruce obviously Batman, Barbara is Batgirl, Damian is Robin, Tim is Red Robin with the Teen Titans, Jason is Red Hood with his Outlaws

I cant wait for the Night of Owls Event


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> World's Finest.
> 
> but how can it be without ze bewb window?



I know im dissappointed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Legend said:


> Dick is Nightwing, Bruce obviously Batman, Barbara is Batgirl, Damian is Robin, Tim is Red Robin with the Teen Titans, Jason is Red Hood with his Outlaws
> 
> I cant wait for the Night of Owls Event



And Steph and Cass are proper fucked.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

And the giant size of the Bat B-Man is wearing it explained if you actually read the story, which you should, because it's good.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I personally dislike damian because if anyone who has a right to have Bruce biological  son is Selena Kyle which the writers screwed up. Sorry Thalia could have Bruce second son but that is bullshit imo .



Right? Like carrying the seed of THE BAT is some sort of reward?

No, Talia having the kid is way way better.

Any child Bruce had with Selina would have been raised by them and just be a regular Robin. Damian is totally different from the other Robins because he grew up under the influence of assassins without Bruce knowing he even existed. What makes him intresting is he's dark and murderous, unlike any of his fellow Robins who are all light and jokey.

Anyway, we already have a kid who is the child of Bruce and Selina, she's called Helena.

For Damian to be relevant he has to be at least ten. Talia hiding her child from Bruce makes sense. Selina doing it would require the mother of all retcons and would just be dumb as hell.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually being dark an murderous is what makes him annoying...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Sometimes it does, but there's more potential for stories with Damian than with Tim as Robin.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I personally dislike damian because if anyone who has a right to have Bruce biological  son is Selena Kyle which the writers screwed up. Sorry Thalia could have Bruce second son but that is bullshit imo .



Don't they have a daugher?

*EDIT-* And I don't mean Earth-2.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I also read Dick is no longer the main batman with Damian as robin?
> 
> Man need to retire bruce and see how he struggles with a normal life.



Dick is back to being Nightwing...which was inevitable anyways even if they hadn't rebooted. 

The thing is though if you read Batman and Robin Damien does say that he worked better with Dick when he's talking with Bruce...meaning that some part of Final Crisis is still canon in the reboot...which would make Dick be be Batman for a short while


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Dick as a lighthearted Batman and Damian as an angsty Robin was a great dynamic, flipped it about.

The reboot Batman and Robin series has been great though, one of DC's best books.



masamune1 said:


> Don't they have a daugher?
> 
> *EDIT-* And I don't mean Earth-2.



No. Selina had a daughter but it wasn't Bruce's kid.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2012)

What? Who the hell was the dad?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Sometimes it does, but there's more potential for stories with Damian than with Tim as Robin.



Tim (mainly when Dixon and Yost were writing him) is possibly my favorite DC character, and even I agree with this.

Tim had the competent solo robin niche for a while, which was great, but at this point he really shouldn't be robin anymore.

On the other hand, Tim shouldn't be doing the whole teen titans thing. Or at least, if he's doing that he should also have a solo doing the detective thing.

But yeah, Damian's awesome, and the most recent issue of B & R shows you can still have him be a good person but still have massive conflicts with his upbringing that cause drama for him and bruce.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Tim (mainly when Dixon and Yost were writing him) is possibly my favorite DC character, and even I agree with this.
> 
> Tim had the competent solo robin niche for a while, which was great, but at this point he really shouldn't be robin anymore.
> 
> On the other hand, Tim shouldn't be doing the whole teen titans thing. Or at least, if he's doing that he should also have a solo doing the detective thing.



Honestly with Barabara no longer filling the role i'd rather Tim filling the role of mission control and taking up the reigns of Oracle...it's not like Teen Titans didn't outright give us enough reason in the first issue he shoudln't do this with his monitoring system


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Right? Like carrying the seed of THE BAT is some sort of reward?
> 
> No, Talia having the kid is way way better.
> 
> ...



Selena is Bruce one true love , completely ignoring that is like punch in the nuts. It could have been a batgirl/robin/batwoman really it didnt matter, but having Bruce and bat family always stay dark is getting redundant sometimes, it be nice to see a nice light hearted/ slightly dark bat family something akin to the Flash Family. I always wanted to see Bruce as a mentor/father figure who retired as the batman and passing it down to a robin or who ever with a slight dark twist.

They dont have to retcon something they could have just written as a story line to begin with.  Wont be as a massive retcon as the new 52 retcons right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Selena is Bruce one true love , completely ignoring that is like punch in the nuts. It could have been a batgirl/robin/batwoman really it didnt matter, but having Bruce and bat family always stay dark is getting redundant sometimes, it be nice to see a nice light hearted/ slightly dark bat family something akin to the Flash Family. I always wanted to see Bruce as a mentor/father figure who retired as the batman and passing it down to a robin or who ever with a slight dark twist.
> 
> They dont have to retcon something they could have just written as a story line to begin with.  Wont be as a massive retcon as the new 52 retcons right?



Sadly the only retired Bruce we're probably ever going to get is in the terrible Batman Beyond books.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> What? Who the hell was the dad?



Some nobody.

Not sure baby Helena even exists in the New DCU 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Tim (mainly when Dixon and Yost were writing him) is possibly my favorite DC character, and even I agree with this.
> 
> Tim had the competent solo robin niche for a while, which was great, but at this point he really shouldn't be robin anymore.
> 
> ...



Tim is my fave Robin too. I feel he is being treated a little badly just being shoved off to the side in the TTs but it's still heaven compared to Steph and Cass. He was even in Batman briefly. There's no room for his own book though, already, like, 9 Batbooks.



Emperor Joker said:


> Honestly with Barabara no longer filling the role i'd rather Tim filling the role of mission control and taking up the reigns of Oracle...it's not like Teen Titans didn't outright give us enough reason in the first issue he shoudln't do this with his monitoring system



Eh, it'd be a hollow replacement. Tim isn't a desk warming type and one of the reasons they made Babs Batgirl is they didn't want an Oracle type charcater making it easy for everyone.



Huey Freeman said:


> Selena is Bruce one true love , completely ignoring that is like punch in the nuts. It could have been a batgirl/robin/batwoman really it didnt matter, but having Bruce and bat family always stay dark is getting redundant sometimes, it be nice to see a nice light hearted/ slightly dark bat family something akin to the Flash Family. I always wanted to see Bruce as a mentor/father figure who retired as the batman and passing it down to a robin or who ever with a slight dark twist.
> 
> They dont have to retcon something they could have just written as a story line to begin with.  Wont be as a massive retcon as the new 52 retcons right?



One true love? What? No, she's just one of his love intrests and always has been. And Selina is an important character in her own right.

Bleh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Sadly the only retired Bruce we're probably ever going to get is in the terrible Batman Beyond books.



Yeah, DC wants change but they dont want to put other characters in the spot light. I mean you would think as the timeline for Bruce gets older they would show him struggling to keep up with being Batman.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yeah, DC wants change but they dont want to put other characters in the spot light. I mean you would think as the timeline for Bruce gets older they would show him struggling to keep up with being Batman.



Um hold on now...Dick had over a year as Batman before Bruce came back and even when he did come back Dick was still the Batman in Detective Comics and still starred in Batman and Robin until the reboot.

DC does tend to give it's other character room to shine when they need to...but Bruce struggling with his identity is probably never going to happen. not when they keep de-aging him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Um hold on now...Dick had over a year as Batman before Bruce came back and even when he did come back Dick was still the Batman in Detective Comics and still starred in Batman and Robin until the reboot.
> 
> DC does tend to give it's other character room to shine when they need to...but Bruce struggling with his identity is probably never going to happen. not when they keep de-aging him



Well we be stuck with Bruce for a while until the decide to finally kill him off.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Honestly with Barabara no longer filling the role i'd rather Tim filling the role of mission control and taking up the reigns of Oracle...it's not like Teen Titans didn't outright give us enough reason in the first issue he shoudln't do this with his monitoring system



For me the best case scenario would be.

Gotham team book with Tim, Steph, and Cass. With each member being the brains, balls, and brawn of the team, respectively.

EDIT: Yes you read that right, steph is the balls  Oh and anyone unfamiliar with her should go read her batgirl series. Seriously, do it or me and TPN will send you a strongly worded letter of condemnation.

Supporting role in TT in more of an oracle like role, since DC would rather keep sailing that same old sinking ship with Tim's popularity instead of redefining it as something new and fresh.



The Pink Ninja said:


> Tim is my fave Robin too. I feel he is being treated a little badly just being shoved off to the side in the TTs but it's still heaven compared to Steph and Cass. He was even in Batman briefly. There's no room for his own book though, already, like, 9 Batbooks.



Well Dark Knight and Detective comics are both kind of pointless. Dark Knight should disappear and 'Tec should become the T/S/C book above.

I trust you would have no objections to this?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

> Dick is Nightwing, Bruce obviously Batman, Barbara is Batgirl, Damian is Robin, Tim is Red Robin with the Teen Titans, Jason is Red Hood with his Outlaws



I always liked Red Robin's design...well, except the hood thingy was too empty and weird. lol 

What happened to the girls, then?


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2012)

Birds of Prey


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I always liked Red Robin's design...well, except the hood thingy was too empty and weird. lol
> 
> What happened to the girls, then?



Cass and Stephanie? No clue. Like Wally West they're nowhere to be found in the reboot


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

Which comic reboot is this? No Cass and Steph, AND no Wally West? That's just weird, and I don't get to read comics much. xD


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Which comic reboot is this? No Cass and Steph, AND no Wally West? That's just weird, and I don't get to read comics much. xD



DC rebooted thier universe (again) last September when Flashpoint ended. they used the event to relaunch practically everything with only the Green Lantern and some of the Bat books (and Swamp Thing apparently) keeping thier prior history

Barry Allen at the end of the event in order to fix his fuck up that spawned the world of Flashpoint ran so fast and channeled the Speedforce that it completely rewrote reality...merging the main DC universe with that of the mainstream Vertigo books and the Wildstorm universe

Some Side effects of this have been Darkseid being resurrected, new history for everyone...many characters not being found anywhere...and for some unknown reason it shunted the Justice Society back to Earth 2

Also Barry fucked up the timestream as well, as the Legion of Super Heroes can't travel back in time anymore


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

At least we know Sprime is gone from our lives


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, I heard something was rebooted after Flashpoint, but I didn't know what (thought it was maybe Teen Titans, since it was rebooted). 

Barry screwed them all over, then? I would kill him, if I was Wally/Steph/Cass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> At least we know Sprime is gone from our lives



Personally i'd rather DC had kept him being reduced to the average internet forum troll that he was reduced to, when he got back home...instead of being stuck to the Source Wall (which is too good for him)


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2012)

S Prime was such a shitty character


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry didnt screw over Cass, she was screwed over years ago.

And I garuntee Donna and Wally et al will be back in the next big crossover crisis event they are already hinting at.

And SB-Prime was good for an antgonist for IC but after that, yeah...

He did attack Dan Dido though. That was awesome.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> For me the best case scenario would be.
> 
> Gotham team book with Tim, Steph, and Cass. With each member being the brains, balls, and brawn of the team, respectively.



Lovely dream, never happen.



> EDIT: Yes you read that right, steph is the balls  Oh and anyone unfamiliar with her should go read her batgirl series. Seriously, do it or me and TPN will send you a strongly worded letter of condemnation.



*EVERYONE SHOULD READ BRYAN Q. MILLER'S RUN ON BATGIRL! GREAT WRITING GREAT ART, ONLY 24 ISSUES PLUS THE ONE SHOT IN BRUCE WAYNE: THE ROAD HOME*



> Supporting role in TT in more of an oracle like role, since DC would rather keep sailing that same old sinking ship with Tim's popularity instead of redefining it as something new and fresh.



They wanted to get rid of Oracle and Tim isn't the desk-bound type anyway. It'd be an insult to his and Bab's charcaters to try and make him a new Oracle.



> Well Dark Knight and Detective comics are both kind of pointless. Dark Knight should disappear and 'Tec should become the T/S/C book above.
> 
> I trust you would have no objections to this?



There are many series that could be replaced with better characters but the thing is there is a limited number of buyers. DC might not actually sell anymore, just split the existing market of a certain line. Just because you cancel three series and start a new one doesn;t mean the ex-readers of that series will all jump on the new one.



Terra Branford said:


> I always liked Red Robin's design...well, except the hood thingy was too empty and weird. lol
> 
> What happened to the girls, then?



Nothing, they're just not in any comics since the reboot. We also dunno if editorial may have decided to change things about their characters...

But Steph is back to being Spoiler and she was never Robin so War games probably never happened either.



Vault said:


> Birds of Prey



The rebooted Birds of Prey series is one of the series where the rebooting worked well. It's good.



Terra Branford said:


> Which comic reboot is this? No Cass and Steph, AND no Wally West? That's just weird, and I don't get to read comics much. xD



The difference is Cass and Steph exist, they're just not in any comics. Supposedly there are plans for them but there have been plans for Cass for years and she's hardly been used.

Meanwhile all the Batboys have their own books so the absense of them is really notable, exspecially since Bruce adopted Cass. To fans of the girls it is just insulting.

Wally has been removed from the universe however. Never existed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> There are many series that could be replaced with better characters but the thing is there is a limited number of buyers. DC might not actually sell anymore, just split the existing market of a certain line. Just because you cancel three series and start a new one doesn;t mean the ex-readers of that series will all jump on the new one.



True, I know I'm crazy in that I think the number of Tim/Steph/Cass fans that would buy 'TEC if it was focused on them would outnumber the amount of 'TEC fans who would drop it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 29, 2012)

Vault said:


> S Prime was such a shitty character



Worst part is the kind of power he showed was completely wasted on him,  should have given it to a more deserving villain and let him be bitched around even more than he was


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

Removing Wally? That is just wrong. And I don't see how the girls could be insulting to fans.  Afraid of girl power, it seems.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

It's not the girls who are insulting, it's the not including them while including all the boys bit that is insulting...

There is a cover for an upcoming issue of Batman and Robin with all the male Robins on it and Batman, but no Steph.

Really really pissed me off.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 29, 2012)

^How long was she Robin for?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 29, 2012)

An arc? She basically died the week she became Robin.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

@The Pink Ninja:

Oh, I see what you mean. Misread what you said, sorry about that. I agree with you, though. I'm a fan of ALL the Robins and want to see them all...though I feela bit differently for Jason.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2012)

Jason is a badass, especially with Starfire and Roy

Isnt Cass black bat still?


They are doing another Batbook, Batman Incorporated, so im guessing they will reappear.

I am kinda pissed we dont have Wally around, i have a feeling he's stuck in time somewhere


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2012)

This thread so much better when YJ isn't the topic lolz.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

No wally well DC can suck a fatone for removing my favorite flash


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

He was my favorite Flash as well.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2012)

I love Dan Didio, he bought OMAC into a new light. OMAC is my favorite comic from DC right now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> I love Dan Didio, he bought OMAC into a new light. OMAC is my favorite comic from DC right now.



Omac is amazing. Dan Didio (with an assist from johns) pretty much ruined 3 of my 4 favorite DC characters (Tim, Kon, Bart) and I still gotta admit I love that book.

Really though I'm okay with Steph losing her robin history. There's not really more to it other than "Oh she's robin!". I've always liked her better when she's stickin it to batman, not trying to earn his approval.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Omac is amazing. Dan Didio (with an assist from johns) pretty much ruined 3 of my 4 favorite DC characters (Tim, Kon, Bart) and I still gotta admit I love that book.



It's a shame it's getting cancelled...that and Men of War were by far pretty damn good.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2012)

What...they're cancelling. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Why, why would they do that. OMAC is fun and lovable and weird and strange.

Its filled with kirbyness and Kirby references.

It has tributes to Jack Kirby in every single direction.



Why couldn't they cancel Batgirl or Batwoman, Superboy, Supergirl, they're just derivative characters. Why couldn't they cancel one of the six or four different Batman titles. Seriously, does Batman need 6 or 4 titles. Or maybe even one of them lantern books

OMAC is the only comic out from DC at this moment that isn't dark and brooding, but your going to cancel it. The puns in OMAC are so bad, they're good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> What...they're cancelling. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why, why would they do that. OMAC is fun and lovable and weird and strange.
> 
> ...



Honestly i'd rather they cancelled the Dark Knight and Grifter that way we could keep Omac and Men of War...but nope...those two's sales wren't in the gutter despite deserving to be so


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2012)

And Men of War had such an awesome premise too. And the covers were fucking amazing too but of course no one bought it. No everyone needs to buy the 400 batman comics instead.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

